# Make a Wish (and other organizations) - Wish Trippers UNITE!  Volume SIX!



## maroo

This is Volume SIX of the Wish Trippers Community Thread!  

First, Welcome to the WISH TRIPPERS thread!!  

This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips!  This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like. 

If you are new to the DISboards - Welcome!! 

*If you are new, scroll down to post #2 on this thread (just below on this page) and you will find lots of information designed just for our new friends!  

Frequently Asked Questions are answered below in POST 2! *

We also welcome anyone else to the thread, too!  Even you lurkers out there.  




The original thread can be found here:  Wish Trippers...Unite!  VOLUME ONE

And Volume TWO can be found here:
Wish Trippers ...Unite!  VOLUME TWO

And Volume THREE can be found here:
Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume THREE

And Volume FOUR can be found here:
Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume FOUR

And Volume FIVE can be found here:
Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume FIVE





Wendygrace started this thread concept in 2007 to serve as a place where families planning Make-A-Wish trips could come and share stories, pictures, information, and just life!  Thank you so much, Wendygrace, because many of us have become friends through your original thread!  

So...let's keep the thread going...


Many of these families have chosen to write a trip report and you can find the links to many Wish Trip Reports right here:  (This list includes many of the trips linked in Volumes One and beyond!!)


*WE are HOME!  Trip Reports!!*

*2004*
Amazing Grace's Wish Trip (links)-MAW/GKTW-Late June 04

*2007*
Wendygrace's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Late June 07            Great pictures, magical moments!  The founder of this thread wrote this one!

5dwarves' Wish Trip - Magic Moments/GKTW-August 07  Uber planner!  Live report from Disney!  Followed by a day by day report with pictures!

LeeLee2U's Wish Trip - Texas Wishing Well/Beach Club - September 07 Note they stayed at the Beach Club (Texas Wishing Well Funded Trip).  This trip report includes hints for wheelchairs (manual push chair)

Bill Lin's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - September 07 Good index!  Has a wealth of advice for Wish Trippers that has been linked on this Wish Trippers Unite thread!

Who'syourMickey's Wish Trip-Dream Factory/GKTW - September 07 Dream Factory trip.  Good index!  Great allergies information!  Good info re: GKTW villas.  TR is unfinished, though.


iluvmickeymouse!'s Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-Oct.23-31, 2007 Great TR!  Lots of pics.  Very detailed.  Lots of character interaction.  Complete with Photopass pics!  




**** Update - I have been off the DIS for a while and am now actively looking for someone to pass this thread on to...Maybe a wish parent out there...or a Moderator on this board...or someone else that is interested in Wish Trips and has some time to organize these trips.  If you are interested, please PM me!  Thanks!!  




*2008*
Eeyore's Mom's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Jan 18-25, 2008   Completed Trip Report to Day 3

Queenie122's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May10-20, 2008   Done through first day

lotferg's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May 19-24, 2008   About half finished

GoofyDoo's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW July 29-Aug 4, 08 *** FINISHED!*

PatMcDuck's Wish Trip - DISNEYLAND - Aug 08 ***  FINISHED!*

HeatherN's Wish Trip August 2-8, 2008 *** FINISHED!*

Robin+5's Wish Trip August 16-23 *** FINISHED!*

laurenmama's Wish Trip Aug 19-25, 08  Pre-Trip Report, but no trip report

mistymouse5001's Trip Report MAW/GKTW Sept 5-11, 08 *** FINISHED*

bigdisgrandma's Grandparent Trip Report Sept 10-16, 08 MAW/GKTW Extended Family Sept 10-16  Pre-Trip report, TR through day 2 (includes Christmas at GKTW)

NicoleDisneyFan's Wish Trip Sept. 22-27, 08  Done through Day 1

Maroo (Lauren) Wish Trip Report! Oct 3-9, 08 MAW/Contemporary Resort *** FINISHED!*

hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip - Oct 15 - 20, 08  MAW/GKTW (Disboards thread)  (See BLOG link below for Trip Report!)
hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip BLOG!  Trip Starts Posting in October! *** FINISHED!  TR is on their BLOG*

duquette (Ethan) Wish Trip - Nov 1 - 7, 08   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Lambflock's Wish Trip - Nov. 6-12 MAW/GKTW 

oklamomof4boys' Wish Trip MAW Nov. 16-22, 08 *** FINISHED!*

bex271 (Jonah) MAW/GKTW Nov 20-26, 08   Jonah Passed away March 13, 2009

zeppy68 (Ian) Wish Trip  Nov 23-29, 08   MAW/GKTW

twinmum's (Mark) Trip Report Starlight Starbright Foundation of CANADA/GKTW  Nov 08

khalana (Lydia) Wish Trip - Dec 5 - 12, 08  Rainbow Society of Canada/GKTW

AmberGreenawalt (Sebastian) Wish Trip - Dec 6-14, 08   MAW/GKTW

hotmamac's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW Dec.13-19,08

LuvGoing2Disney7's Wish Trip - Dec.17-23,08 MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

OneBlessedFamily (Samuel) Wish Trip - Dec 17 - Jan 3 (08-09)  MAW/GKTW


*2009*

munch704 (Morgan) Wish Trip  Jan 1 - 7, 09   Starlight/Embassy Suites!  

iu97alum (Emily) Wish Trip - Jan 18 - 22, 09  MAW/CRUISE!

mom2lilnick (Nick) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Jan 19-25, 09

llurgy (Becca) Wish Trip   Jan 21 - 27, 09   MAW/GKTW

camarks1234 (AJ) Wish Trip - Feb 1 - 5, 09   MAW/CRUISE!

mindymouse1 (Clint) Wish Trip  Feb 9 - Feb 15, 2009   MAW/GKTW

macntosh (Mya) Wish Trip - Feb 21 - 28, 09  MAW/GKTW
Link to Trip Report:  Mya Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*


tinytreasures (Jason) Wish Trip - Feb 22 - 28, 09   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report Link:  Jason's Wish Trip - the Trip Report! *** FINISHED!*

LoveTheseKids (Kate) Wish Trip - Last week in Feb  MAW/GKTW


ndloewen (Noah) Wish Trip  End Feb - early March, 2009  Children's Wish Foundation   Noah Passed away on July 29, 2009
Noah's Blog for Updates on Noah:  http://www.noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/
Noah's Blog for the TRIP REPORT!  http://noahswishtrip.blogspot.com/

Muttshouse (Elsa) Wish Trip   March 24 - 29  MAW/GKTW

dmbfan (Jakob) Wish Trip  March 28 - April 3, 2009  MAW/GKTW (This is the pre-trip report)
Jake's Wish Trip - This is the TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

Tamraj (Jessica) Wish Trip  March 31 - April 5, 2009

BeckySob (Piper) Wish PRETrip  April 9 - 15, 2009  MAW/GKTW
BeckySob (Piper) POST Trip Report! *** FINISHED!  (but pictures are "inactive" - so no pictures)*

queengonzo (Matthew) Wish Trip - April 18 - 24, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Matthew's Wish Trip Report - On their BLOG - GO TO APRIL 18, 2009 to see it.   *** FINISHED on blog!*

LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip - April 23 - April 29, 2009  MAW/GKTW
LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip REPORT!  It started!!! *** FINISHED!*

tbelfonti (Olivia) Wish Trip - April 27 - May 2 *** FINISHED!*

WishMom09 (Caleb) Wish Trip - May 9 - May 15, 2009 *** FINISHED!*

daddyto8 (Micah) Wish Trip - May 15-21   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

mlbarbian (Luke) Wish Trip - May 16-22, 2009   MAW/GKTW

josabbimommy (Joseph) Wish Trip - May 22-28th, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

kmparrish5 (Bailee) Wish Trip - May 23 - 29, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

Andreaswish (Andrea) Wish Trip - June 8 - 13, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

keetmommy (Emma) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009
Trip Report:  Emma Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*

bellaririsa (Malia) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Lisarh (Kali) Wish Trip - June 17 - 21, 2009

sammie girl (Lexi) Wish Trip - June 18 - 24, 2009  Dream Factory/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

merneric (Sam) Wish Trip - June 22 - 28, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

AJ's Magical Wish Trip - A Post-Trip Report - June 30-July 5, 2009  MAW/GKTW 

myasma (Mya) Wish Trip - July 17 - 23, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*   Mya passed away on April 8, 2010

tastycollector Wish Trip DisneyLAND July 18 - 28, 2009
Trip Report:  Wish Trip REPORT!  DisneyLAND! *** FINISHED!*

Matt1056  (Lucas) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW  September 5-11, 2009
GUEST Trip Report:  Lucas - One Magical Morning - Written by Maroo *** FINISHED! (partial TR - covers one morning)*

Corrine 1973 (Liam) Wish Trip - Sept 13 - 19, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Liam Wish Trip Report

terry (Richard) Make a Wish Trip - Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009  MAW/GKTW

Hurwitzfamily04 (Jayden) Make a Wish Trip   Sept 26 - October 2, 2009   MAW/GKTW

Somer (Jozlynn) Wish Trip - October 2-8, 2009 *WISH FLIGHT!*

Mickydees (Collin) Wish Trip - October 10 - 16, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*

wkualum (Mikaela) Wish Trip - October 10-16, 2009  MAW/GKTW
Trip Report BLOG:  http://mikaelamadeawish.blogspot.com/ *** FINISHED!*

ahkeela (Azaria) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW   October 20 - 28, 2009

MomTo4+More (Deyki) Wish Trip  November 1-7, 2009    MAW/GKTW  

2specialkids (Nikolas "Boo") Wish Trip   November 2-8, 2009  MAW/GKTW   

CrystalSnow (Melia) Wish Trip   November 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

kdzbear (Tyler) Wish Trip - November 20-25, 2009 Dream Factory/All Star Sports (ASSp) *** FINISHED!*

cleostar09 (Saundria) Wish Trip  Coming VERY soon!!

Soon2B4 (Aidan) Wish Trip - November 29-December 5, 2009   MAW/GKTW

thatkid (Alyssa) Wish Trip - December 2-9, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Alyssa's TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*

StefaniLyn (Bella) Wish Trip   December 3-12, 2009 MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Bella's Trip Report!

Savannah's Mami (Savannah) Wish Trip   December 8-14, 2009     MAW/GKTW
Savannah's Trip Report - LINK TO BLOG  You will need to go back to January 2010 to get the Wish Trip Report.  *** FINISHED!*

chrissid7 (Alyssa) Wish Trip  December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW

pacrosby (Matty) Wish Trip   December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Matty's Trip Report
Mini Report:  Maroo's version of Matty's Night with the Gingerbread Men





*2010*

momma mouse (Sloan) Wish Trip  Jan 23-30, 2010  Dream Factory/GKTW

pipersmom (Piper) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    March 2-8, 2010
Piper's Trip Report: I'm Not Riding THAT! A Trip With Character! Piper's Wish Trip 3/2-8

Thumper321 (Aidan) Wish Trip  MAW   March 1-7, 2010
Aidan's TRIP REPORT!

Momofwishkid (Gavin) Wish Trip   March 3-9, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Gavin's TRIP REPORT!

alaskanabbott (James) Wish Trip  March 16, 2010  Wish Upon a North Star/GKTW
The Trip Report:James's Trip Report!

maryrn11168 (Brian) Wish Trip   MAW/CRUISE  March 27-April 3, 2010

noahsketomom (Noah) Wish Trip    April 7-13, 2010    MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Noah's Wish Trip - Trip Report

kellyw8863 (Ali) Wish Trip  April 19 - 26, 2010   MAW/GKTW   
Ali TRIP REPORT!

yinyanggirls (Phoebe) Wish Trip   April 17-30, 2010  MAW/GKTW
The Trip Report!:Phoebe Trip Report

pnutallergymom (Brigitte) Wish Trip  April 23-May 5, 2010 MAW/Animal Kingdom Lodge

Mtopher3 (Ashley) Wish Trip  MAW/CRUISE  May 9 - 13, 2010

NVDadof3 (Seth) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  May 19-25, 2010

wishin'_on_a_star  (Catherine) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  May 17-23, 2010
Trip Report!: Catherine's Trip Report!

TTomlinson (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   End of May, 2010

momto4greatkids (Keith) Wish Trip   MAW   June 12-18, 2010    MAW/GKTW

wish_upon_a_star35 (Chase) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 23-29, 2010
Trip Report!:  Chase TRIP REPORT!

The3DsMommy (Derek) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 30 - July 6, 2010

cantwaittoseemickey (Ty) Wish Trip  July 10-16, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Ty's Trip Report!

Laurensmom2004 (Lauren) Wish Trip  July 11 - 17, 2010   MAW/GKTW
Trip Report:  Lauren's Trip Report!

Adrismommy (Adri) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  July 17-23, 2010 

casper_jj11 (Sydney) Wish Trip  Children's Wish Foundation of Canada/GF  August 7-17, 2010
Trip Report: Sydney's Trip Report!

balloondoggie (Kayla) TRIP REPORT - This was live on their blog - LIVE starting 9/5/2010!

Haybuggsmom (Haylee) Wish Trip  Toby's Dream Foundation/GKTW  Dates Sept 18-25, 2010

pouty_tink (Kaylin) Wish Trip   Dream Come True/GKTW  September 20-26, 2010 

kayrasen333 (Jackson) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Sept 26-Oct 2, 2010

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    TRIP REPORT!!!!

J'sMum (J) Wish Trip  Dream Factory/GKTW  October 2010

Love_Monkey (Rachael) Whis Trip  MAW/GKTW  October 1-7, 2010  **Wish Flight!!**

ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010

jen-y (Nicky) Wish Trip  Dreams Come True/GKTW   Oct 6-17, 2010 

kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 6-12, 2010

syammt (Madison) Wish Trip  Special Wish Foundation/GKTW  Oct 26 - Nov 1, 2010

rcq925 (Hayley) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

LydRos (Madison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010

mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW November 15-21, 2010 

masonbsc (Haden) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 27-December 4, 2010

icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 28-December 5, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!  ***FINISHED*

that's nice (Juliana (aka: Ana)) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 1-7, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!

owensdad (Owen) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 6-13, 2010

Bearshouse (Alexander) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 11-17, 2010

4monkeys (Allison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW (Harry Potter focus! )  December 12-18, 2010
TRIP REPORT!!!!

Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011






*2011*

Manymosi (Wendy) Wish Trip  MAW/Wilderness Lodge!   January 22-28, 2011

lawblond7 (Jake) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  January 28 - Feb 3, 2011

katieswish (Katie) Wish Trip  A Wish Come True/GKTW  Jan 2011

fulseasmama (Chelsea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 1-7, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!

hollie1974 (Lily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 6-12, 2011

Redwavess (Mallory) Wish Trip   ??MAW/GKTW  Feb 19-25, 2011 ***FINISHED (includes TR!)*

Joshay2234 (Haylie) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   February 20-26, 2011

kailatilear (Abby) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Feb 24-March 2, 2011

Glo's Wish (Gloria Joy) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  end of Feb 2011

luvmygrlz3 (Khelsey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3-9, 2011

CeraMomof3 (Mila) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3 - 11, 2011

blessed03 (Carter) Wish Trip  MAW/?? March 5-11, 2011

my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 13 - 19, 2011

Mom2mitokids (Korissa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 13-23, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!

MitoDadMO (Kade) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 16-22, 2011   Kade Passed away on October 14, 2011.

jwallaceent (Brooke) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 23-29, 2011

jj0plin (Elliot) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 31 - April 8, 2011

HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  April 15 - 21, 2011
TRIP REPORT!!


brookerene (Kaleb) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  April 18-24, 2011 

Mom2Miracles ("Peanut") Wish Trip  CWF/GKTW   end of April/first part of May, 2011

LVMom23 (Hannah) Wish Trip!  April 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mawmay2011 (Brooke) Wish Trip!  May 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW

andys_wish (Andy) Wish Trip!  May 6-12, 2011  MAW/GKTW

rosieari9197 (Ari) Wish Trip!  May 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mommy2girlswv (January) Wish Trip   May 6 - May 12, 2011  MAW/??
TRIP REPORT!!

tinytreasures (Avy) Wish Trip   May 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW

evsmama30 (Evan) Wish Trip  May 19 - 24, 2011  Sunshine Foundation/Dream Village

shruley "Gabriella" (name changed to protect privacy for the family) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW  Trip Report In Progress!!  

Perrinsmommy (Perrin) Wish Trip!  June 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Tonyababyrn (Trace) Wish Trip!  June 8-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW

alexwyn (Hamilton) Wish Trip!  June 14-20, 2011  MAW/GKTW

mysevendwarfs (Bridget) Wish Trip!  June 27 - July 3, 2011  MAW/GKTW 

Happy_Dreams1's Wish Trip!  (Claudia) August 2011 MAW/GKTW

chelleydi77 (Madison) Wish Trip!  Aug 21 - 25, 2011  MAW/CRUISE - Disney Dream!

angeque143 (Eva) Wish Trip!  Sept 6-12, 2011   MAW/GKTW

mom2pixies (Brooke) Wish Trip!  Sept 8 - 15, 2011  MAW/GKTW

vegaangel82 (Gabriella) Wish Trip!  Sept 10-17, 2011  MAW/CRUISE!!

jessiebean (Micah) Wish Trip!  Sept 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW

princessmamaof5 (Mackenzie) Wish Trip!  Sept 12-18, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Em'swish (Emily) Wish Trip!  Sept 24-30, 2011   MAW/GKTW

disneymomma01 (Katelyn) Wish Trip!  Oct 1-7, 2011 Dream Factory/GKTW

danut (Brendan) Wish Trip!  October 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW?

blessedmom4 (Lisa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 13-23, 2011
TRIP REPORT!  ** FINISHED!

katieb4 (Gabbie) Wish Trip!  Oct 14-Oct 20, 2011  MAW/???

shellyplus4 (Mattie) Wish Trip!  October 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW

Owensheart (Owen) Wish Trip!  December 4-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW
TRIP REPORT!! *** FINISHED!*

kimmg ('E') Wish Trip!  December 5-11  MAW/GKTW

sgarrity (DeAnna) Wish Trip!  December 20-January 1, 2012  MAW/GKTW




*2012*

starienite (Devon) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  February 16, 2012
TRIP REPORT!!

nesser1961 (Keira) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  February 27 - March 4, 2012
TRIP REPORT!! ***FINISHED!*

Moodyzblue (Jayden) Wish Trip!  April 4-15, 2012 
TRIP REPORT!!

lorasmom (Gabby) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  July 12-18, 2012

mdfalls (Spencer) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  August 15, 2012

rx774 (Christian) Wish Trip!  MAW/DisneyLAND  August 2012  ***This is the TRIP REPORT!!***

jmerchlinsky (John) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Oct 1-7, 2012

ElishaConway (Aidan) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 7, 2012

mom2ajnm (Nathaniel) Wish Trip!  **GOING TO NYC!**  Dream Factory/New York, NY!  October 8-15, 2012


GavandGraciesMommy (Gavin) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW October 14, 2012

Momtokcc (Cade) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Oct 20 - 26, 2012

connie005 (Amanda) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 21, 2012
TRIP REPORT VIDEO ON YOU TUBE:  Amanda's Wish Trip Video

Mama2Josh (Josh) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 29 - Nov 4, 2012

Threeboysandachickie (Luke) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW   November 2-11, 2012  

alyssaswish (Alyssa) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Nov 10-18, 2012

Emmaswishtrip (Emma) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW   November 10-16, 2012

aym4Him (Ethan) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 11-17, 2012

sarsop524 (Sarah) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 18-24, 2012

lakinbum93 (Kaston) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 26 - December 7, 2012

onceagain1 (Chatterbox*) Wish Trip!  Children's Wish/GKTW  Dec 14-21, 2012   *parent using alias to protect child's identity  




*2013*

(Buglet) Wish Trip!  Dream Factory/GKTW  February 10 - 16, 2013

Alyswish (Alyson) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Feb 16-23, 2013

Amber Greenawalt (Savannah) Wish Trip!  Kids Wish Network/Disney Property  Feb 22, 2013 - March 4, 2013 

pinkorange (Helena) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  March 8 - 19, 2013

littleEsmom (Emma) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  March 23 - 29, 2013

NEmel (Carter) Wish Trip!  MAW/CRUISE   April 7 - 11, 2013

angel's momma (Angel) Wish Trip!  MAW/Disney CRUISE!  April 14 - 25, 2013

alisam (Samantha) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 2013

Jakentysmom (Jacob) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  April 21 - 27, 2013

taimie (Alexa) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 23 - 29, 2013








*We are GOING and PLANNING!  Come help us plan!*

JWCJ (Ja) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 27, 2013 - May 4, 2013

Mom2M07 (Maddie) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 28 - May 4, 2013

taniasbn (Nate) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 29, 2013 - May 7, 2013

jmerchlinksy (Cameron) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  May 25 - 31, 2013

Lilfoot93 (Trevor) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  June 2 - 8, 2013

mydisneyanytime (Tycen) Wish Trip!  MAW/DisneyLAND July 5 - 13, 2013

ajjwmaw (Jenna) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  June 8 - 22, 2013





*Anxiously Awaiting DATES!*  

SixunderSix (Jake) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!

Kktraylor (Ava) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA

kdtass (Alexandria) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA (Summer 2013)

(Kenzie) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA (Fall 2013)












carebearkidney (Matthew) Wish Trip!  Magic Moments/??  Dates TBA!!

EEs*Mommy (Noah) Wish Trip!  Sunshine Foundation   Dates TBA!!

MomOfAnAngel and indykjt (Braden) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!

texastwinmom (Brandon) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA! 

Miamakesawish (Mia) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!

DelanaAndKyra (Kyra) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - Hoping for May 2013

yeti5353 (Molly) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Waiting on Dates!






For other links, hints, trip report information...check post 2!










.


----------



## maroo

*The Wish Trip Resource Page!*


Are you new to the DISboards?  If so, you will probably need some information to get started!   

First, you will probably want to "post" 10 times so that you can post pictures and send Private Messages (PMs) to people.
CLICK HERE to post 10 times!

Then feel free to post on this thread.  Introduce yourself by including any information that you would like about your family, etc.  And ask any questions you may have about Wish Trips!  Welcome to the thread! 


Where many families stay on a Wish Trip to Disney World!
Give Kids the World


GKTW on the Today Show!!
Click above to see the video!  


*Organizations that grant WISH TRIPS!*
Make A Wish Foundation
Texas Wishing Well
Magic Moments
The Dream Factory
Children's Wish Foundation International
Rainbow Society - Manitoba, Canada Children Only - (children must be able to verbalize their wish)
A Wish Come True (Rhode Island and southeastern Massachusetts)


*Organizations that grant Wish Trips for ADULTS*
http://www.dreamfoundation.org/


*Frequently asked questions!   *
How do I start a pre-trip report on the DISboards?
How do I post PICTURES?!?!?
What is The Big Give?!?
More info re: The Big Give from livndisney...
What is the PhotoPass CD?  Is it FREE?
How do I MULTI-QUOTE?
How do I create LINKS on my Signature or Trip Report??  **Very good info with pictures to explain!!**
Another great post for HOW TO DO LINKS!  Another with pictures and explanation!!
Cheat Sheet for ABBREVIATIONS
MNSSHP???  MVMCP??  Should I go to a PARTY?!?!

*
Past Wish Trip Families Wisdom/Tips to Pass On to NEW Families!*
TOP 20 Hints for Future Wish Families from the Past Wish Families
Tips from a Wish Family (December 2010)


*Information for those staying at Give Kids the World (GKTW)*
Great Description of a GKTW Villa!
You Tube Video of GIVE KIDS THE WORLD - Describes each of the night parties! 


*Information for those staying at Dream Village*
Dream Village

*Sea World Info*
Dine with Shamu Buffet Information


*Universal Tips and Reports*
From Matty's TR - Seussville Part ONE!
From Matty's TR - More Universal Pics!
From Matty's TR - The Grinch Christmas Show!



*
Great DISboards.com links that apply to Wish Trips!*
Main Page for disABILITIES Forum - Everything you would ever want to know about doing Disney with a Disability!
GREAT INFORMATION about disABILITIES from the DISboards!
How to get special postcards sent to your family...From a fellow DISer!  Click Here
Should I rent a STROLLER?  Click here for info!  Most MAW families should check out this link!  


*Wish Lounges - Lounges either created for Wish Families or Lounges with special Wish Family access!*
Pictures of the Wish Lounge at the Magic Kingdom
Pictures of BASE21 - EPCOT lounge near Spaceship Earth

*Extra Stuff*
Bill Lin's Follow Up trip to Disney Land 08 with World Passport
Great Hints for Wish Trips!
A completely random thought about WATER in Disney
Information about using Oxygen on Airplanes - Check with your MAW re: this!!
Free Photo Shoot for Families of Disabled or Sick Children!!  Great Website!
Bathrooms, Bathrooms and More Bathrooms!!!
Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party info (MNSSHP)
Allears.net Blog Entry about a special device for the BLIND traveler.  Also has info on disabilities in general.
LINKS to Disney Park Guides for those with DISABILITIES!
Packing List!
Great example of a "Go With the Flow" Relaxed Trip Report


Heartwarming Thread:  Add your story, too!!!


Looking for Disney Themed activities for your KIDS?  THIS is the DISNEY NIGHTS thread!



*Totally Random and Just for Fun*
How to beat your KIDS and husband/wife at BUZZ LIGHTYEAR


Just a resources page!!   If you know of a resource that I should add, please let me know!!


.


----------



## maroo

Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE - so that you can get the updates!!  

More to come!!


----------



## angel's momma

Thank you so much maroo


----------



## JWCJ

Wow - Volume 6 
Thanks for moving everything and getting us started Maroo


----------



## blessedmom4

*Thank you Maroo, for ALL you have done for so many Wishtrippers! 
I am so happy I saw this!*


----------



## Kenziema

Hi everyone we're back. So a little update, Kenzie was originally scheduled to go to WDW in late November long story short her doc never signed off on her paperwork, and anyway she ended up the the hospital until like 2 weeks before Christmas. But we got rescheduled for the end of May, so she's turning 4 in WDW. Check out our PTR, I'll try to keep it updated.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Kenziema said:


> Hi everyone we're back. So a little update, Kenzie was originally scheduled to go to WDW in late November long story short her doc never signed off on her paperwork, and anyway she ended up the the hospital until like 2 weeks before Christmas. But we got rescheduled for the end of May, so she's turning 4 in WDW. Check out our PTR, I'll try to keep it updated.



Well glad to hear she is well enough to finally go !!


----------



## angel's momma

Kenziema said:


> Hi everyone we're back. So a little update, Kenzie was originally scheduled to go to WDW in late November long story short her doc never signed off on her paperwork, and anyway she ended up the the hospital until like 2 weeks before Christmas. But we got rescheduled for the end of May, so she's turning 4 in WDW. Check out our PTR, I'll try to keep it updated.



Sorry she was in the hospital, and that the Dr. didn't give the approval.   Glad she's getting her wish, and celebrating her birthday there too.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Hi everyone, having a hard time finding Disney clothes for my son Jack, the wish child.  . I am a bargin shopper and found lots of stuff for my other two kids, especially my daughter.  Been to every Goodwill in the at win Cities, well maybe not every but a lot...mitiple times.  He just turned eight but is 140 pounds due to the medicatio he has to take for his Cerebal palsy and he can't excercise normal either.  Although he loves swimming.  Anyhow I checked Walmart, Target and Kmart in the men's section ....so many popular t shirts out with characters, but no Disney or Mickey for men.  I did order adorable iron ons from etsy so we will all have matching shirts for one day.  But, he is already has so many other things to over come I feel bad.  I did look at Disney and found some but or like $30 or $40 bucks.  Anyone have any other suggestions of where to look?  I have spent hours googling but can't find anything.  A few in men's XL but that would be too big.  He is only four feet maybe 6 inches?  Anyhow any suggestions would be awesome! Thanks so much!
It is beyond amazing to see his pure excitement about going!
Since we are home sick with strep right now we have spent lots of time reading Disney books and watching movies!  Yea!
Kenziema glad things are back on trak!  Yea!
Has anyone felt nervous before you go because things are always so chaotic?  I am so grateful and happy, but jack's health has been so up and down his like I just can't believe this blessing!  So excited.  And praying we all get, and stay healthy.  Sorry such a long post!
Victoria


----------



## Kenziema

Moodyzblu said:


> Well glad to hear she is well enough to finally go !!



Hi hon! I'm so happy you're still here! How are the boys doing?


----------



## Kenziema

angel's momma said:


> Sorry she was in the hospital, and that the Dr. didn't give the approval.   Glad she's getting her wish, and celebrating her birthday there too.



Hello! Thanks so much I can't wait to see her reaction to everything. DH and I have been showing her the YouTube videos of GKTW and she is oohing and ahhing all over the place. I can't wait to look through your PTR.


----------



## Kenziema

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone, having a hard time finding Disney clothes for my son Jack, the wish child.  . I am a bargin shopper and found lots of stuff for my other two kids, especially my daughter.  Been to every Goodwill in the at win Cities, well maybe not every but a lot...mitiple times.  He just turned eight but is 140 pounds due to the medicatio he has to take for his Cerebal palsy and he can't excercise normal either.  Although he loves swimming.  Anyhow I checked Walmart, Target and Kmart in the men's section ....so many popular t shirts out with characters, but no Disney or Mickey for men.  I did order adorable iron ons from etsy so we will all have matching shirts for one day.  But, he is already has so many other things to over come I feel bad.  I did look at Disney and found some but or like $30 or $40 bucks.  Anyone have any other suggestions of where to look?  I have spent hours googling but can't find anything.  A few in men's XL but that would be too big.  He is only four feet maybe 6 inches?  Anyhow any suggestions would be awesome! Thanks so much!
> It is beyond amazing to see his pure excitement about going!
> Since we are home sick with strep right now we have spent lots of time reading Disney books and watching movies!  Yea!
> Kenziema glad things are back on trak!  Yea!
> Has anyone felt nervous before you go because things are always so chaotic?  I am so grateful and happy, but jack's health has been so up and down his like I just can't believe this blessing!  So excited.  And praying we all get, and stay healthy.  Sorry such a long post!
> Victoria



Try Amazon if they don't have anything for boys maybe means small or medium might work? Good hunting.


----------



## blessedmom4

Kenziema said:


> Hi everyone we're back. So a little update, Kenzie was originally scheduled to go to WDW in late November long story short her doc never signed off on her paperwork, and anyway she ended up the the hospital until like 2 weeks before Christmas. But we got rescheduled for the end of May, so she's turning 4 in WDW. Check out our PTR, I'll try to keep it updated.


*
YEA your back and gearing up to go! I am so happy for you! *


----------



## Kenziema

blessedmom4 said:


> *
> YEA your back and gearing up to go! I am so happy for you! *



Thanks , how is Lisa and the rest of your amazing family? I hope all is well.


----------



## JWCJ

Kenziema said:
			
		

> Hi everyone we're back. So a little update, Kenzie was originally scheduled to go to WDW in late November long story short her doc never signed off on her paperwork, and anyway she ended up the the hospital until like 2 weeks before Christmas. But we got rescheduled for the end of May, so she's turning 4 in WDW. Check out our PTR, I'll try to keep it updated.



Hi! Glad to hear that everything is back on track (ugh to paperwork mishaps). How exciting that Kenzie will get a Disney birthday .


----------



## JWCJ

We met with our wish grantor again today . She is such a sweet girl. She's going to meet with us at the hospital next week (Ja's in for her MTX lumbar puncture) with a "countdown box" with little activities for the girls to do each day! Considering the fact that she is finishing up her degree these next couple of months, I am amazed that she is putting so much work into our trip.
We also decided that instead of having a going away party we would do a "Welcome Home Princess Tea Party." That way the girls can tell their friends and family about the trip and give out little souvenirs. Things are going to be so hectic leading up to the trip; this seems like a better idea


----------



## angel's momma

Victoria - I haven't looked recently, but in the past I've found Disney shirts on clearance at JCP.  Maybe ebay?  I hope you can find some for Jack.  

Jo - So glad you have a wonderful wish granter. The Welcome Home Princess Tea Party is a fantastic idea.


----------



## blessedmom4

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone, having a hard time finding Disney clothes for my son Jack, the wish child.  . I am a bargin shopper and found lots of stuff for my other two kids, especially my daughter.  Been to every Goodwill in the at win Cities, well maybe not every but a lot...mitiple times.  He just turned eight but is 140 pounds due to the medicatio he has to take for his Cerebal palsy and he can't excercise normal either.  Although he loves swimming.  Anyhow I checked Walmart, Target and Kmart in the men's section ....so many popular t shirts out with characters, but no Disney or Mickey for men.  I did order adorable iron ons from etsy so we will all have matching shirts for one day.  But, he is already has so many other things to over come I feel bad.  I did look at Disney and found some but or like $30 or $40 bucks.  Anyone have any other suggestions of where to look?  I have spent hours googling but can't find anything.  A few in men's XL but that would be too big.  He is only four feet maybe 6 inches?  Anyhow any suggestions would be awesome! Thanks so much!
> It is beyond amazing to see his pure excitement about going!
> Since we are home sick with strep right now we have spent lots of time reading Disney books and watching movies!  Yea!
> Kenziema glad things are back on trak!  Yea!
> Has anyone felt nervous before you go because things are always so chaotic?  I am so grateful and happy, but jack's health has been so up and down his like I just can't believe this blessing!  So excited.  And praying we all get, and stay healthy.  Sorry such a long post!
> Victoria



*Here are a few at the Disney Store in sizes small to large...jump on them quickly they are on clearance and the price marked gets an ADDITIONAL 25% deducted using code BONUS.

For example, the first shirt I posted is $5.99-$1.50= $4.49

Hope you are able to find something you and Jack like! There are a lot more than I am posting.

Villains

Mickey

Perry

Goofy

Captain Hook

*


----------



## blessedmom4

Kenziema said:


> Thanks , how is Lisa and the rest of your amazing family? I hope all is well.



*Far too much to bore you with here! I DID finish our TR (FINALLY ) and it is in my siggie if you want to read. Use the chapter links to just get to the meat of the story. And I HAVE started out TR of our redo trip! We had so much fun and were even able to volunteer at GKTW which was one of the highlights of our trip! I am so ready to do it all again! YOu are gong to have the most amazing trip and I am glad to see you back. So many come and go here and it is nice to know how the children are dong. Thank you! *


----------



## Oneplustwins

Thanks everyone!  You guys are so amazing!  Blessed mom4 I got some on Disney clearance!  Thank you!  I never thought to look there.  Such an amazing group here.  Many blessings to each of you!


----------



## blessedmom4

Oneplustwins said:


> Thanks everyone!  You guys are so amazing!  Blessed mom4 I got some on Disney clearance!  Thank you!  I never thought to look there.  Such an amazing group here.  Many blessings to each of you!


*
That makes me smile, I am SO happy you were able to find something. Did you see this one?

Walt Disney World

There is also one in white for ladies, if you wanted to sort of match them. 

I hope you post pics of your wonderful finds when they arrive, if you have time. *


----------



## Oneplustwins

Blessed mom4..... That is too funny, I got him that one!  Blue is his favorite color!  . I also got him a brown one with Grumpy on it! Thank you again!


----------



## 2012bella13

maroo said:


> Don't forget to SUBSCRIBE - so that you can get the updates!!
> 
> More to come!!




subbing


----------



## blessedmom4

Oneplustwins said:


> Blessed mom4..... That is too funny, I got him that one!  Blue is his favorite color!  . I also got him a brown one with Grumpy on it! Thank you again!


*
That is WONDERFUL! He should have some shirts that make him happy. *


----------



## Kenziema

Oneplustwins said:


> Thanks everyone!  You guys are so amazing!  Blessed mom4 I got some on Disney clearance!  Thank you!  I never thought to look there.  Such an amazing group here.  Many blessings to each of you!



Glad you got what you needed.


----------



## Kenziema

blessedmom4 said:


> *Far too much to bore you with here! I DID finish our TR (FINALLY ) and it is in my siggie if you want to read. Use the chapter links to just get to the meat of the story. And I HAVE started out TR of our redo trip! We had so much fun and were even able to volunteer at GKTW which was one of the highlights of our trip! I am so ready to do it all again! YOu are gong to have the most amazing trip and I am glad to see you back. So many come and go here and it is nice to know how the children are dong. Thank you! *



Could never bore me. I finished reading you TR yesterday, I must say I teared up quite a bit when reading about Little Miss Celebrity, DH came in the room like what's wrong, did something happen? Lol I am sssooooo happy for you all.


----------



## Kktraylor

JWCJ said:


> We met with our wish grantor again today . She is such a sweet girl. She's going to meet with us at the hospital next week (Ja's in for her MTX lumbar puncture) with a "countdown box" with little activities for the girls to do each day! Considering the fact that she is finishing up her degree these next couple of months, I am amazed that she is putting so much work into our trip.
> We also decided that instead of having a going away party we would do a "Welcome Home Princess Tea Party." That way the girls can tell their friends and family about the trip and give out little souvenirs. Things are going to be so hectic leading up to the trip; this seems like a better idea



That's awesome!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## angel's momma

Victoria - So glad you were able to get Jack some shirts.


----------



## blessedmom4

Kenziema said:


> Could never bore me. I finished reading you TR yesterday, I must say I teared up quite a bit when reading about Little Miss Celebrity, DH came in the room like what's wrong, did something happen? Lol I am sssooooo happy for you all.



*You are so sweet! I am happy you were able to read the magic of our trip. Yes, my little celebrity loved being famous! She lives and thrives on that, but it definitely isn't for everyone. Had it not been her wish, it isn't something I would have wanted to do, it is a LOT of attention and I am certain that many children would NOT like that at all.

As you read, we had a lot of down time on Lisa's wish trip as well, which was a HUGE blessing to us...that and just rolling with what happens are two of my biggest pieces of advice. Also, DON'T try to make magic happen, I assure you, it will occur naturally, when you least expect it. Just keep a HUGE smile on your face and remember, you are in Disney with your daughter...what could POSSIBLY be better/more magical than that?!?!? Tell DH to watch out...I expect a LOT of happy tears will be shed on this trip by you!  You have waited a long time for this trip and it just helps add to the anticipation.  will follow you and you will be blessed for NOT forcing the trip, but allowing it to happen in the right time! I had to adjust to that with so many postponements..and the wait was all worth it in the end! 

I really AM glad you are back and came to share with us!  *


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks to some bad influences here on DIS, my sewing machine has been rescued from the basement (My MIL owned a fabric store and was attempting to teach me how to quilt. I haven't really touched the machine since she died 5 years ago). I was thinking of making a couple small stroller bags that could somehow attach towards the front of the double stroller, so each girl could have her own access to things like snacks and stickers. Any ideas of how I could make something like that?


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - That's a great idea.  The Disboutiquers have a thread, and they're very helpful.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2975559


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks Christi  I'll post on there!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kenziema said:


> Hi everyone we're back. So a little update, Kenzie was originally scheduled to go to WDW in late November long story short her doc never signed off on her paperwork, and anyway she ended up the the hospital until like 2 weeks before Christmas. But we got rescheduled for the end of May, so she's turning 4 in WDW. Check out our PTR, I'll try to keep it updated.



Sorry to hear she was in the hospital. How wonderful she gets to celebrate her birthday at Disney World though! 



JWCJ said:


> We met with our wish grantor again today . She is such a sweet girl. She's going to meet with us at the hospital next week (Ja's in for her MTX lumbar puncture) with a "countdown box" with little activities for the girls to do each day! Considering the fact that she is finishing up her degree these next couple of months, I am amazed that she is putting so much work into our trip.
> We also decided that instead of having a going away party we would do a "Welcome Home Princess Tea Party." That way the girls can tell their friends and family about the trip and give out little souvenirs. Things are going to be so hectic leading up to the trip; this seems like a better idea



What a fun idea to have a Welcome Home Princess tea party! I LOVE the idea!! 

Jackie


----------



## NEmel

So getting a little nervous.  We leave in 9 days and have our preliminary reservations, but haven't gotten our final paperwork.  Still waiting on boarding passes, luggage tags, and the check!   Our wish granters wanted to set up a little pizza party next Tuesday night and then we have his going away party next Friday night after we check into the hotel.  Not sure if they will wait until then??  Oh well, we will just go with it!   Trying to get more packing done and just mainly need to add last minute things.  My grandma was admitted back into the hospital today, so I hope she gets out before we leave.   Hope everyone has a great week, we are finally getting some spring weather!!


----------



## JWCJ

NEmel said:
			
		

> So getting a little nervous.  We leave in 9 days and have our preliminary reservations, but haven't gotten our final paperwork.  Still waiting on boarding passes, luggage tags, and the check!   Our wish granters wanted to set up a little pizza party next Tuesday night and then we have his going away party next Friday night after we check into the hotel.  Not sure if they will wait until then??  Oh well, we will just go with it!   Trying to get more packing done and just mainly need to add last minute things.  My grandma was admitted back into the hospital today, so I hope she gets out before we leave.   Hope everyone has a great week, we are finally getting some spring weather!!



If you're seeing the grantors twice before you go, I imagine you're fine. I understand it being nerve wracking though! 
I hope your grandma is okay and gets out of the hospital quickly 
So close! Exciting!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Hello Everyone we got our Dates, we are going May 25th -31st and We will be there for one of the Star Wars Weekends, Cameron is so excited and we just cannot wait. 

To keep up to date follow our Pre Trip Report with the link below.


----------



## ajjwmaw

Jmerch, yay! We will just miss each other.

Maroo, thanks for the new thread!

Jo, the stroller bags sound fun! I'm not a sewer, but there are so many fun ideas of things to make that I think I will give it a go.

I just posted in Jenna's PTR, but things are not going terribly well with our trip planning. We have been waiting for nearly two weeks to get confirmation that we can extend. I thought that we would hear something by now, even if it was just a verbal confirmation (it didn't take this long to get the wish approved and to get dates!). Second, I realized yesterday that the day we leave is Jenna's first ever dance recital, that she is very excited about. Of course, I am the one that gave MAW this date!! I feel awful. I have asked the wish granters to see if it would be possible to delay our trip one day, but I feel like that is asking a lot, so I'm not sure it will happen. Almost anything else and I would be ok missing, but she is so excited (of course she is more excited about the wish trip, so there is some consolation).


----------



## taliasmom

So Talia's Dr. sends me an email saying she doesn't recall denying any wishes. Lord, please let that work in our favor!!


----------



## taliasmom

Dr. Said she didn't think Talia would get much out of the trip, but she would sign off on it if I felt otherwise. I FEEL OTHERWISE!! Looks like Talia's back in the game.


----------



## taliasmom

Must be a Lucky day, Talia gets her trip, which I know she will love!! And my niece decided today would make a good birthday! Full of gratitude and warm fuzzies today.


----------



## JWCJ

jmerchlinsky said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone we got our Dates, we are going May 25th -31st and We will be there for one of the Star Wars Weekends, Cameron is so excited and we just cannot wait.
> 
> To keep up to date follow our Pre Trip Report with the link below.



Yay for dates!


----------



## JWCJ

ajjwmaw said:
			
		

> Jmerch, yay! We will just miss each other.
> 
> Maroo, thanks for the new thread!
> 
> Jo, the stroller bags sound fun! I'm not a sewer, but there are so many fun ideas of things to make that I think I will give it a go.
> 
> I just posted in Jenna's PTR, but things are not going terribly well with our trip planning. We have been waiting for nearly two weeks to get confirmation that we can extend. I thought that we would hear something by now, even if it was just a verbal confirmation (it didn't take this long to get the wish approved and to get dates!). Second, I realized yesterday that the day we leave is Jenna's first ever dance recital, that she is very excited about. Of course, I am the one that gave MAW this date!! I feel awful. I have asked the wish granters to see if it would be possible to delay our trip one day, but I feel like that is asking a lot, so I'm not sure it will happen. Almost anything else and I would be ok missing, but she is so excited (of course she is more excited about the wish trip, so there is some consolation).



They do seem fun... Especially fun with the idea that I won't have to rummage through bags every time Ja wants a snack! She just never reset to normal eating after that first month of steroids.

Boo to the dance recital. I understand how big it is when they can return to activities and start doing normal stuff.  Moving the date by one date (have you heard if the tickets are booked?) and the extension are two separate things, though. Don't be afraid to ask. It's worth a shot! If it doesn't work, will the recital have a dress rehearsal a day or two before?


----------



## JWCJ

taliasmom said:
			
		

> Dr. Said she didn't think Talia would get much out of the trip, but she would sign off on it if I felt otherwise. I FEEL OTHERWISE!! Looks like Talia's back in the game.



AWESOME! I'm sure Talia will enjoy it and the trip also is an opportunity for your whole family to travel and make memories!


----------



## ajjwmaw

Taliasmom, I'm so happy for you! What a great day!!

I never ever thought about dress rehearsal, duh!! That will be just as fun for her. I am feeling so much better now! I am normally not such a worrier - I think that I just want to over compensate sometimes since she had to miss out on so much.


----------



## taliasmom

ajjwmaw said:
			
		

> I never ever thought about dress rehearsal, duh!! That will be just as fun for her. I am feeling so much better now! I am normally not such a worrier - I think that I just want to over compensate sometimes since she had to miss out on so much.


Well, THAT is understandable, with these kids its natural for us to over compensate. Dont feel guilty about it though, they deserve it. Dress rehearsal will be great ! What a week for her!


----------



## Lilfoot93

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello Everyone we got our Dates, we are going May 25th -31st and We will be there for one of the Star Wars Weekends, Cameron is so excited and we just cannot wait.
> 
> To keep up to date follow our Pre Trip Report with the link below.



Yay for dates!! 

Jackie


----------



## Oneplustwins

Yeah for dates!


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel said:


> So getting a little nervous.  We leave in 9 days and have our preliminary reservations, but haven't gotten our final paperwork.  Still waiting on boarding passes, luggage tags, and the check!   Our wish granters wanted to set up a little pizza party next Tuesday night and then we have his going away party next Friday night after we check into the hotel.  Not sure if they will wait until then??  Oh well, we will just go with it!   Trying to get more packing done and just mainly need to add last minute things.  My grandma was admitted back into the hospital today, so I hope she gets out before we leave.   Hope everyone has a great week, we are finally getting some spring weather!!



Your granters & coordinator have been so good though - my guess is that they'll give them to you Tues.(though I'd be anxious for them too). Are the luggage tags the DCL ones?  Did you get your cruise documents?  We did get our info packet & expense card (but it won't be funded until the day before the trip), but no mention of the cruise documents, and no response from the coordinator when I emailed her.  Yay for having 2 parties coming up.  Sorry your grandma is back in the hospital, praying for her. 



jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello Everyone we got our Dates, we are going May 25th -31st and We will be there for one of the Star Wars Weekends, Cameron is so excited and we just cannot wait.



Yay for dates 



taliasmom said:


> Must be a Lucky day, Talia gets her trip, which I know she will love!! And my niece decided today would make a good birthday! Full of gratitude and warm fuzzies today.



Yay!    So glad that it worked out.


----------



## Kenziema

jmerchlinsky said:


> Hello Everyone we got our Dates, we are going May 25th -31st and We will be there for one of the Star Wars Weekends, Cameron is so excited and we just cannot wait.
> 
> To keep up to date follow our Pre Trip Report with the link below.



Yay congrats! We will be there from May 24-30!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Hello All
 We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away. 



What a week that we will never forget....


----------



## Moodyzblu

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello All
> We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> What a week that we will never forget....



I agree .. it is truly a once in a life time experience !! Glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## JWCJ

LittleEsmom said:
			
		

> Hello All
> We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away.
> 
> What a week that we will never forget....



Welcome home (although sorry you had to come home, lol)! Glad you had an amazing time and can't wait to hear more!


----------



## JWCJ

Happy Easter everyone! I'm just waiting for the girls to settle down so the Easter Bunny can come 
So thankful to be home this year; Ja was diagnosed a few days before Easter last year so we were at the hospital. What a difference a year can make.


----------



## angel's momma

Dana - So glad you had a wonderful time.  Looking forward to reading about it. 

Jo - So glad that you can celebrate at home this year.   We weren't inpatient last year, but are very happy we're not dealing with the issues we were at this time last year.


----------



## NEmel




----------



## NEmel

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello All
> We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> What a week that we will never forget....




So glad your family had a wonderful time!  Great picture and can't wait to hear all about your magical trip!


----------



## jmerchlinsky

Kenziema said:


> Yay congrats! We will be there from May 24-30!



That is so exciting, we are looking forward to it, Cameron's wish was to go to the "bunny" house as he calls GKTW.


----------



## taliasmom

LittleEsmom said:
			
		

> Hello All
> We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away.



I can't wait for our turn!! I'm glad the experience was so special, I don't want to plan the surprises out of everything! Love your shirts!


----------



## Kenziema

Home today with a sick lil M&M. DH was asking me about the rental cars and car seats. Do we have to bring ours or do they provide one?


----------



## Kenziema

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello All
> We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away.
> 
> What a week that we will never forget....



Welcome back, glad to here you all had a great time.


----------



## Kenziema

jmerchlinsky said:


> That is so exciting, we are looking forward to it, Cameron's wish was to go to the "bunny" house as he calls GKTW.



Aww that's too cute. Kenzie won't stop talking about going to Mickey's house to see Rapunzel and her new favorite obsession Doc Mcstuffins. I told her I don't know if the Doc will be there she might have too many patients.


----------



## Mom2M07

Kenziema said:


> Home today with a sick lil M&M. DH was asking me about the rental cars and car seats. Do we have to bring ours or do they provide one?



I think that you CAN get a car seat from the car rental company. I've heard very mixed reports about their quality: some say that they are okay and others report that they are in horrible condition and/or are many years old. I'm sure that they are probably okay for the most part. We are bringing our own just to be safe and so we know that it will fit our daughter. Will she need a car seat on the plane?


----------



## Cheshire Figment

If the car seat has an "FAA Approved" ticket on it you may use it on the aircraft, and for the child's safety it is recommended that you use it in flight.


----------



## nuts4wdw

Woohoo! I just posted on another board and saw our countdown ticker. We are getting closer! I know that others are leaving sooner, but still. I am so excited for all of you! I found the cutest feeding pump back pack. (I have no relations or ties to this person) I just thought it was so cute! 
https://www.facebook.com/TuFeBoutique
I would love to attempt to make one for Prescott before we leave, but I just don't have the time. But I thought it was worth sharing with all of my "wish" buddies. So, we don't have flight info yet. They said that we would probably have to stay the night in Salt Lake before we fly out on May 31st, which would be the 30th. My oldest son just found out his big clogging show is May 29th. Can you say eek! Oh well, good thing I'm packing now. Prescott is doing good and getting excited!!! My little peanut is going to have a blast and I am so happy! Toodles!


Maroo- If you are not too busy can you add our trip report to the 1st page?


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kenziema said:


> Home today with a sick lil M&M. DH was asking me about the rental cars and car seats. Do we have to bring ours or do they provide one?



Our wish coordinator said it would be best to bring our own and they can be checked in for free on the airplane. But, if we wanted to just let them know and they can have rentals for us in Florida. We have decided to just check our car seats in and bring them with us. 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Kenziema said:


> Home today with a sick lil M&M.





Kenziema said:


> Kenzie won't stop talking about going to Mickey's house to see Rapunzel and her new favorite obsession Doc Mcstuffins. I told her I don't know if the Doc will be there she might have too many patients.



Praying that she feels better.   Doc McStuffins is a puppet at the Disney Jr Live on Stage show at DHS, but isn't a meet & greet character.



nuts4wdw said:


> Woohoo! I just posted on another board and saw our countdown ticker. We are getting closer!
> So, we don't have flight info yet. They said that we would probably have to stay the night in Salt Lake before we fly out on May 31st, which would be the 30th. My oldest son just found out his big clogging show is May 29th. Can you say eek! Oh well, good thing I'm packing now. Prescott is doing good and getting excited!!! My little peanut is going to have a blast and I am so happy! Toodles!



Yay   Hope you get your flight info soon, and that it doesn't interfere with the clogging.


----------



## 2012bella13

LittleEsmom said:


> Hello All
> We got back home last night from Emma's wish trip to GKTW/Disney World. To everyone yet to go: Nothing can prepare you for this experience! I was blown away.
> 
> 
> 
> What a week that we will never forget....



You are soooooooooo  right!!!!!
Such an amazing place!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGryphonsDen

I just thought I would say hi and introduce myself since I have been snooping. =) We find out the dates for DD3's MAW/GKTW trip next week, but the earliest date will be May 30th! I have been to WDW several times before, but this is the first time as a family with a semi- healthy child (DD3 is in remission, Embryonal Rhabdomyosarcoma Cancer). Advice welcome!! 


Me  DH  DS5  and WishKid DD3 rincess:
Finding out our dates next week!!!


----------



## Kenziema

Mom2M07 said:


> I think that you CAN get a car seat from the car rental company. I've heard very mixed reports about their quality: some say that they are okay and others report that they are in horrible condition and/or are many years old. I'm sure that they are probably okay for the most part. We are bringing our own just to be safe and so we know that it will fit our daughter. Will she need a car seat on the plane?



Thanks for the info, our car seat is way too heavy. We'll probably buy one of those lightweight ones for the trip.


----------



## angel's momma

TheGryphonsDen


----------



## Kenziema

TheGryphonsDen said:


> I just thought I would say hi and introduce myself since I have been snooping. =) We find out the dates for DD3's MAW/GKTW trip next week, but the earliest date will be May 30th! I have been to WDW several times before, but this is the first time as a family with a semi- healthy child (DD3 is in remission, Embryonal Rhabdomyosarcoma Cancer). Advice welcome!!
> 
> 
> Me  DH  DS5  and WishKid DD3 rincess:
> Finding out our dates next week!!!



Welcome to the board, congrats on both your wish trip and DD's remission!


----------



## Kenziema

angel's momma said:


> Praying that she feels better.   Doc McStuffins is a puppet at the Disney Jr Live on Stage show at DHS, but isn't a meet & greet character.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay   Hope you get your flight info soon, and that it doesn't interfere with the clogging.



Thanks for the info, at least she'll get a chance to see her. Do you know if Oso does meet and greets?


----------



## angel's momma

Oso is only at the Hollywood & Vine character meals.


----------



## Kenziema

angel's momma said:


> Oso is only at the Hollywood & Vine character meals.



I guess I'll have to attempt an ADR for it then.


----------



## NEmel

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.  Looked at the forcast on weather.com and it looks great for the weekend and next week!   We have one of Carter's going away parties tomorrow night with his wish granters.  We also invited 2 of his friends, grandma, and grandpa.


----------



## angel's momma

Kenziema said:


> I guess I'll have to attempt an ADR for it then.



Hope you can get one. 



NEmel said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter.  Looked at the forcast on weather.com and it looks great for the weekend and next week!   We have one of Carter's going away parties tomorrow night with his wish granters.  We also invited 2 of his friends, grandma, and grandpa.



  So exciting that you're leaving this week.   So happy that the forecast is good.  Have a great time at the party tomorrow night.


----------



## JWCJ

At the hospital waiting for Ja's LP. She's neutropenic, so off the immunosuppressant for the week. I think nerves are setting in; maybe traveling while on treatment wasn't a good idea....


----------



## Mom2M07

JWCJ said:


> At the hospital waiting for Ja's LP. She's neutropenic, so off the immunosuppressant for the week. I think nerves are setting in; maybe traveling while on treatment wasn't a good idea....



Hugs.  We're heading to the hospital to get test results right now, so I am right there with you ...


----------



## TheGryphonsDen

Thank you guys!  It is so nice to read about all of your trips and the amazing kids going on Wish Trips. I am blown away by the strength and courage that comes in tiny little packages. 

I haven't read all of the car seat posts but when I asked about whether to take our boosters, we were told that GKTW or MAW would provide them if needed. Is that an option?


----------



## TheGryphonsDen

JWCJ said:


> At the hospital waiting for Ja's LP. She's neutropenic, so off the immunosuppressant for the week. I think nerves are setting in; maybe traveling while on treatment wasn't a good idea....




Hugs to all of you! I am hoping for some good numbers soon and a cooperative LP recovery.


----------



## LittleEsmom

JWCJ said:


> At the hospital waiting for Ja's LP. She's neutropenic, so off the immunosuppressant for the week. I think nerves are setting in; maybe traveling while on treatment wasn't a good idea....



Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Oneplustwins

So stressed.....we leave two weeks from okay and jack has a temp. Tummy ache and headache.  He has been sick for the last few weeks.  First strep now some virus.  Please send prayers that he gets healthy and we are healthy for our trip.  We have his send off party this weekend too.  I am so stressed.  Hopefully he ill bounce back quickly!
Prayers JWCJ.


----------



## JWCJ

Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone. It was a long day, but she was in great spirits when we got home. I think the low neuts just rattled me - She's been perfectly fine, so I wasn't expecting it. All other counts came back normal, so hopefully with a week off her meds she'll bounce back quickly. Other than being stuck at home with me instead of school, where she'd rather be, lol!


----------



## JWCJ

Oneplustwins said:
			
		

> So stressed.....we leave two weeks from okay and jack has a temp. Tummy ache and headache.  He has been sick for the last few weeks.  First strep now some virus.  Please send prayers that he gets healthy and we are healthy for our trip.  We have his send off party this weekend too.  I am so stressed.  Hopefully he ill bounce back quickly!
> Prayers JWCJ.



Healthy vibes Jack's way!


----------



## JWCJ

TheGryphonsDen said:
			
		

> Thank you guys!  It is so nice to read about all of your trips and the amazing kids going on Wish Trips. I am blown away by the strength and courage that comes in tiny little packages.
> 
> I haven't read all of the car seat posts but when I asked about whether to take our boosters, we were told that GKTW or MAW would provide them if needed. Is that an option?



MAW is arranging booster seats with our rental car company. I don't know if I would trust a rental carseat, but I think a booster should be fine.


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:
			
		

> Hugs.  We're heading to the hospital to get test results right now, so I am right there with you ...



How'd things go for you?


----------



## angel's momma

Jo - Praying Ja's ANC recovers quickly.   Hugs for you. 

Julie - Praying for Maddie's results   Hugs for you too 

Victoria - So sorry Jack is still sick.   Praying for him, and that your family is healthy for the trip.  I hope he has a wonderful party this weekend.   Sorry you're so stressed, praying you'll have peace of mind. Lots of hugs


----------



## Mom2M07

JWCJ said:


> How'd things go for you?



Not great, but thanks for asking! Right now, we are waking Maddie up throughout the night to feed her in order to keep her blood sugars stable. It's exhausting for us all and she's barely awake enough to safely eat. She had a bunch of labs done to see where the hypoglycemia is coming from, but the results weren't all back yet (at our appointment). We have two options right now: either keep doing what we are doing, get through our trip in 4 weeks, and manage any crises as they come up or hospitalize her on overnight IV and/or ng-tube feeds until the rest of the results come back (which could take weeks). I'm not going to keep her in the hospital indefinitely, waiting for results to come back, so we'll keep waking her up and feeding her throughout the night. Unless the tests show something clear and treatable (which never happens in our world!) Maddie will likely end up with a g-tube shortly after returning from Disney. We also found out that her growth hormone levels are low, so will need to do more testing on that issue as well.  I am overwhelmed and frustrated, but trying to stay focused on getting through the next few weeks and enjoying our trip!


----------



## Meeks23

Hello Everyone!  Ok so I am new to the boards so please bear with me!!!  I have been checking out the boards and am really excited to begin the pre trip report and everything...I am just overwhelmed with emotions    We are a family of 5 (3 girls ages 11, 9, 4....2 older girls are my soon to be step daughters!!!!!!!!).  Our little princess (Jerzey) that is 4 was born with multiple heart conditions.  She has had 4 open heart surgeries and a diaphram surgery due to complications.  Being granted this wish is absolutely amazing!  This is something that we could never do with our girls in a million years.  But I seem to still get a wave of emotions that come over me when I think of all that we have had to endure these last few years and how it is great to be going and at the same time sad cuz of why we are going....does that make sense?  I am sure I am just having a moment!  LOL  I think having these boards will really help me thru all of it 

Anyway our trip has been scheduled for Nov 25- Dec 1, 2013!!!!  We leave for Disney 2 days after Allen (girls' dad) and I get married!  What an amazing trip it will be   I am kinda nervous about it being over Thanksgiving but should be fun.  My parents also get to tag a long with us which is just wonderful since they have been our rocks thru our Heart Journey so far!!!

As for Jerzey,  the docs hope she won't need another surgery for more than 10 years and hopefully at that point it won't be the invasive open heart surgeries!!!

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Moodyzblu

Meeks23 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Ok so I am new to the boards so please bear with me!!!  I have been checking out the boards and am really excited to begin the pre trip report and everything...I am just overwhelmed with emotions    We are a family of 5 (3 girls ages 11, 9, 4....2 older girls are my soon to be step daughters!!!!!!!!).  Our little princess (Jerzey) that is 4 was born with multiple heart conditions.  She has had 4 open heart surgeries and a diaphram surgery due to complications.  Being granted this wish is absolutely amazing!  This is something that we could never do with our girls in a million years.  But I seem to still get a wave of emotions that come over me when I think of all that we have had to endure these last few years and how it is great to be going and at the same time sad cuz of why we are going....does that make sense?  I am sure I am just having a moment!  LOL  I think having these boards will really help me thru all of it
> 
> Anyway our trip has been scheduled for Nov 25- Dec 1, 2013!!!!  We leave for Disney 2 days after Allen (girls' dad) and I get married!  What an amazing trip it will be   I am kinda nervous about it being over Thanksgiving but should be fun.  My parents also get to tag a long with us which is just wonderful since they have been our rocks thru our Heart Journey so far!!!
> 
> As for Jerzey,  the docs hope she won't need another surgery for more than 10 years and hopefully at that point it won't be the invasive open heart surgeries!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day



 

I'm Michelle, another heart mom ! My son, Jayden got his wish last April .. in fact it was 1 year ago TODAY that we were on our way to Give Kids the Wolrd !! 

Glad to have you and looking forward to hearing more about your trip !


----------



## angel's momma

Julie - So sorry for all that you're going through.   Praying for Maddie, and that they're able to find & resolve the cause of the hypoglycemia.  Is there a reason why the overnight feeds have to be inpatient and can't be done at home?  I symapthize about results that never show something clear & treatable   Praying she won't need the g-tube, and that the growth hormone issue will be easily resolved.  Lots of hugs & prayers  



 Meeks23   So sorry for all that Jerzy, and your family, has gone through.   Yay that she's getting her wish   Congratulations on the upcoming wedding.   So nice that your parents are able to go also.


----------



## Mom2M07

angel's momma said:


> Julie - So sorry for all that you're going through.   Praying for Maddie, and that they're able to find & resolve the cause of the hypoglycemia.  Is there a reason why the overnight feeds have to be inpatient and can't be done at home?  I symapthize about results that never show something clear & treatable   Praying she won't need the g-tube, and that the growth hormone issue will be easily resolved.  Lots of hugs & prayers   QUOTE]
> 
> They could be done at home if we had a feeding tube, which we don't anymore. We are feeding her through the night right now by waking her up every 3 hours to eat. The doctor was saying that if that was too much, they could put her in the hospital and have her fed overnight by nurses. We'd rather be sleep-deprived and do it ourselves. But once the trip us over, we'll likely get the g-tube. I'm really okay with the g-tube; it's just this "wait and see and keep doing what you are doing" stuff that is killing me!


----------



## Kenziema

Meeks23 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Ok so I am new to the boards so please bear with me!!!  I have been checking out the boards and am really excited to begin the pre trip report and everything...I am just overwhelmed with emotions    We are a family of 5 (3 girls ages 11, 9, 4....2 older girls are my soon to be step daughters!!!!!!!!).  Our little princess (Jerzey) that is 4 was born with multiple heart conditions.  She has had 4 open heart surgeries and a diaphram surgery due to complications.  Being granted this wish is absolutely amazing!  This is something that we could never do with our girls in a million years.  But I seem to still get a wave of emotions that come over me when I think of all that we have had to endure these last few years and how it is great to be going and at the same time sad cuz of why we are going....does that make sense?  I am sure I am just having a moment!  LOL  I think having these boards will really help me thru all of it
> 
> Anyway our trip has been scheduled for Nov 25- Dec 1, 2013!!!!  We leave for Disney 2 days after Allen (girls' dad) and I get married!  What an amazing trip it will be   I am kinda nervous about it being over Thanksgiving but should be fun.  My parents also get to tag a long with us which is just wonderful since they have been our rocks thru our Heart Journey so far!!!
> 
> As for Jerzey,  the docs hope she won't need another surgery for more than 10 years and hopefully at that point it won't be the invasive open heart surgeries!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day



Welcome, congrats on your upcoming wedding. Sorry to hear about your little princess, but here you'll meet a lotta folks you you'll find are helpful about a lot more than just a MAW trip


----------



## Kenziema

JWCJ said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone. It was a long day, but she was in great spirits when we got home. I think the low neuts just rattled me - She's been perfectly fine, so I wasn't expecting it. All other counts came back normal, so hopefully with a week off her meds she'll bounce back quickly. Other than being stuck at home with me instead of school, where she'd rather be, lol!



We've had to do a few weeks off med's a couple of times due to low neutrophils. Hope she comes back quick, with Kenzie it takes about a week and a half for her counts to get to where they want them 500+ to go home.


----------



## Kenziema

Oneplustwins said:


> So stressed.....we leave two weeks from okay and jack has a temp. Tummy ache and headache.  He has been sick for the last few weeks.  First strep now some virus.  Please send prayers that he gets healthy and we are healthy for our trip.  We have his send off party this weekend too.  I am so stressed.  Hopefully he ill bounce back quickly!
> Prayers JWCJ.



I have my fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> They could be done at home if we had a feeding tube, which we don't anymore. We are feeding her through the night right now by waking her up every 3 hours to eat. The doctor was saying that if that was too much, they could put her in the hospital and have her fed overnight by nurses. We'd rather be sleep-deprived and do it ourselves. But once the trip us over, we'll likely get the g-tube. I'm really okay with the g-tube; it's just this "wait and see and keep doing what you are doing" stuff that is killing me!



I'd want to avoid the hospital stay too.  Yeah, not having answers isn't fun.


----------



## JWCJ

Kenziema said:
			
		

> We've had to do a few weeks off med's a couple of times due to low neutrophils. Hope she comes back quick, with Kenzie it takes about a week and a half for her counts to get to where they want them 500+ to go home.



Thanks. Ja has dipped below 500 plenty of times before - I guess the difference is that last times it happened treatment was delayed, she was sent home not on meds until the next week. This time (in maintenance) the IT MTX was still done, and she was sent home. We have 2 doses of Lecovorin to give tomorrow, then bloodwork on Tuesday. Maybe the Lecovorin is just freaking me out. 
Probably minor stuff, knowing my honey badger. I am just trying not to think of another large shoe dropping.


----------



## momma31

We leave in just a little over a week for my dd make a wish trip to disney.  This will be our first trip to disney world.  I want to make sure that my children have a great time.  How much money should we take. What should we do and what parks would be best my kids are 6,5,3, and 7 months.  Make a wish called today to let me know that our itenerary was sent out.  I was excited and forgot to ask what it was lol. Do they plan our day to day??


----------



## angel's momma

momma31 said:


> We leave in just a little over a week for my dd make a wish trip to disney.  This will be our first trip to disney world.  I want to make sure that my children have a great time.  How much money should we take. What should we do and what parks would be best my kids are 6,5,3, and 7 months.  Make a wish called today to let me know that our itenerary was sent out.  I was excited and forgot to ask what it was lol. Do they plan our day to day??



Yay   Your family will have a great time   

No, they don't plan out your day to day.  The itinerary will have your travel info, list the expenses allotment you're receiving, any reservations (like dining, BBB) that they made for you (if applicable).  Once you see the itinerary, you'll have a better idea of how much money you'll need, but they will cover most (if not all) of your expenses.  

Knowing which parks are best for your family depends on your family.   Some things to consider - What do they enjoy?  How tall are they? (will prevent them from riding certain rides) Do they need lots of down time?  AK for example - some families love it & spend all day there, others think it's boring & only do a few rides and then leave.  Do they have favorite characters they want to meet? (some are only available at one park)


----------



## angel's momma

JWCJ said:


> I am just trying not to think of another large shoe dropping.


----------



## 2012bella13

Meeks23 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Ok so I am new to the boards so please bear with me!!!  I have been checking out the boards and am really excited to begin the pre trip report and everything...I am just overwhelmed with emotions    We are a family of 5 (3 girls ages 11, 9, 4....2 older girls are my soon to be step daughters!!!!!!!!).  Our little princess (Jerzey) that is 4 was born with multiple heart conditions.  She has had 4 open heart surgeries and a diaphram surgery due to complications.  Being granted this wish is absolutely amazing!  This is something that we could never do with our girls in a million years.  But I seem to still get a wave of emotions that come over me when I think of all that we have had to endure these last few years and how it is great to be going and at the same time sad cuz of why we are going....does that make sense?  I am sure I am just having a moment!  LOL  I think having these boards will really help me thru all of it
> 
> Anyway our trip has been scheduled for Nov 25- Dec 1, 2013!!!!  We leave for Disney 2 days after Allen (girls' dad) and I get married!  What an amazing trip it will be   I am kinda nervous about it being over Thanksgiving but should be fun.  My parents also get to tag a long with us which is just wonderful since they have been our rocks thru our Heart Journey so far!!!
> 
> As for Jerzey,  the docs hope she won't need another surgery for more than 10 years and hopefully at that point it won't be the invasive open heart surgeries!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day



I understand those moments, I have had them & still have them. I think you are going at a great time of year. We went in May 2011, we were able to visit again this year in Febuary. This is a great thread, everyone is so nice & willing to help in anyway they can. When we went on our MAW Trip, I was not able to have internet service at that time, I wished I had, because I have learned alot here, it made our second trip a little easier.

Praying for Jerzey, love the name!! Your family will have a wonderful time, just remember to enjoy GKTW Village, it is an awesome place full of Wonderful people!


----------



## 2012bella13

PRAYING FOR THE LITTLE ONES!


----------



## 2012bella13

momma31 said:


> We leave in just a little over a week for my dd make a wish trip to disney.  This will be our first trip to disney world.  I want to make sure that my children have a great time.  How much money should we take. What should we do and what parks would be best my kids are 6,5,3, and 7 months.  Make a wish called today to let me know that our itenerary was sent out.  I was excited and forgot to ask what it was lol. Do they plan our day to day??



Go to You-tube & check out some Disney World Video's, this might help some. My DD is 5yrs old & she liked all of the parks, of course some had more  things to do for the younger children, IMOP, I think Magic Kingdom has more for the younger kids 6 & under. It is also the busiest park. 
The night before, I would look at the parks & make a plan of what we wanted to do that day, sometimes we got it all done & sometimes we did not. Remember that you will not be able to see & do everything, just relax & enjoy. The itenerary just basically tells you the day you leave, what time to expect to arrive at GKTW & when you will be Leaving, the day to day is all up to you, if you want to go here or there or if you just want to stay at the village & not go anywhere for the day, it is all up to you.

I hope this helps some, Safe Travels!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

Meeks23 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Ok so I am new to the boards so please bear with me!!!  I have been checking out the boards and am really excited to begin the pre trip report and everything...I am just overwhelmed with emotions    We are a family of 5 (3 girls ages 11, 9, 4....2 older girls are my soon to be step daughters!!!!!!!!).  Our little princess (Jerzey) that is 4 was born with multiple heart conditions.  She has had 4 open heart surgeries and a diaphram surgery due to complications.  Being granted this wish is absolutely amazing!  This is something that we could never do with our girls in a million years.  But I seem to still get a wave of emotions that come over me when I think of all that we have had to endure these last few years and how it is great to be going and at the same time sad cuz of why we are going....does that make sense?  I am sure I am just having a moment!  LOL  I think having these boards will really help me thru all of it
> 
> Anyway our trip has been scheduled for Nov 25- Dec 1, 2013!!!!  We leave for Disney 2 days after Allen (girls' dad) and I get married!  What an amazing trip it will be   I am kinda nervous about it being over Thanksgiving but should be fun.  My parents also get to tag a long with us which is just wonderful since they have been our rocks thru our Heart Journey so far!!!
> 
> As for Jerzey,  the docs hope she won't need another surgery for more than 10 years and hopefully at that point it won't be the invasive open heart surgeries!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day



First off.... WELCOME! and congrats on your up coming wedding and Jerzey's wish trip! We just got back last week from my daughter's MAW trip to Disney and GKTW. If you have any questions feel free to fire away. My Emma, 10, is a CHD WARRIOR too. She was born with TGA, PS, and a VSD. 
Can't wait to get to know you and the whole family


----------



## LittleEsmom

momma31 said:


> We leave in just a little over a week for my dd make a wish trip to disney.  This will be our first trip to disney world.  I want to make sure that my children have a great time.  How much money should we take. What should we do and what parks would be best my kids are 6,5,3, and 7 months.  Make a wish called today to let me know that our itenerary was sent out.  I was excited and forgot to ask what it was lol. Do they plan our day to day??



Hi  We just went on my daughter's MAW trip to Disney. Our check was more than enough for our eats and all! It was the most wonderful experience  with lots of surprises<3 So excited for you MAW leaves it up to you on what you want to do when you get there. Make sure to make it to the FUN at GKTW at night! The kids wanted to stay there most of the time we were there... Half way threw the day they wanted to "GO HOME".


----------



## momma31

LittleEsmom said:


> Hi  We just went on my daughter's MAW trip to Disney. Our check was more than enough for our eats and all! It was the most wonderful experience  with lots of surprises<3 So excited for you MAW leaves it up to you on what you want to do when you get there. Make sure to make it to the FUN at GKTW at night! The kids wanted to stay there most of the time we were there... Half way threw the day they wanted to "GO HOME".



We got our packet today. I was so shocked at all make a wish does for the families.  I just set there and cried while looking at everything.  My baby was born to a birth mother that was addicted to drugs.  She was a twin but baby a did not make it.  The doctors told us that there was enough drugs in her system to kill an baby elephant and did not know how she had survived and did not expect her to make it.  Her life expectancy is 3-5 and she is almost 4.  The last year and a half has been a huge roller coaster for us.  We thought dec. 2011 we were going to lose her due to stoke.  But my baby girl is a fighter.  I have come to the point that I dont trust doctors anymore.  I had one doctor to ask us to pull food and let my baby pass.  In other words kill my baby.  They made us feel like my baby was worthless and was taking up space.  Most reactions we get from people are she suffers and why does God allow poor children to suffer.  My reaction is that they dont see the smiles and laughs and love in her eyes.  Yes she has medical issues but she is still human.  God put her in my life to show me how to live.  She is a blessing not a burden.  As long as I am able I will be her legs, her eyes, her dance partner, her mother.  After hearing what everyone around me says all the time it hurts and receiving this package today lifted my spirits.  Finally someone besides my husband and myself think my baby is worth the fight.  Make a wish cared enough to bring joy to my baby and family.  
sorry for the rant lol.. my heart is heavy with joy




my baby Madison (wish child)








My older daughter Nicole after Madison gtub surgery... They love each other


----------



## momma31

angel's momma said:


> Yay   Your family will have a great time
> 
> No, they don't plan out your day to day.  The itinerary will have your travel info, list the expenses allotment you're receiving, any reservations (like dining, BBB) that they made for you (if applicable).  Once you see the itinerary, you'll have a better idea of how much money you'll need, but they will cover most (if not all) of your expenses.
> 
> Knowing which parks are best for your family depends on your family.   Some things to consider - What do they enjoy?  How tall are they? (will prevent them from riding certain rides) Do they need lots of down time?  AK for example - some families love it & spend all day there, others think it's boring & only do a few rides and then leave.  Do they have favorite characters they want to meet? (some are only available at one park)


Thank you very much for your reply.  My girls are excited about the princesses and Madison (wish child) absolutely loves mickey mouse.  Can I schedule a meeting with mickey?  We have never been to disney before!


----------



## momma31

LittleEsmom said:


> Hi  We just went on my daughter's MAW trip to Disney. Our check was more than enough for our eats and all! It was the most wonderful experience  with lots of surprises<3 So excited for you MAW leaves it up to you on what you want to do when you get there. Make sure to make it to the FUN at GKTW at night! The kids wanted to stay there most of the time we were there... Half way threw the day they wanted to "GO HOME".



Congrats on your recent trip.  I have heard GKTW makes the time spent there magical. Are there any pointers you can give me lol.  This will be our first trip ever to disney.


----------



## angel's momma

momma31 - Lots of hugs   Your post was so touching, and your children are beautiful.   So sorry Madison has been through so much, and that you have Drs. & people that react so poorly.   Most definitely she is worth it.   So happy that your family is able to take this trip.  

You can't schedule a meeting with Mickey, but he's available for meet & greets at all 4 parks, and you can get a FastPass for it at MK.  I hope they get to see lots of Princesses.   Did MAW schedule a Princess meal for you?


----------



## LittleEsmom

momma31 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.  My girls are excited about the princesses and Madison (wish child) absolutely loves mickey mouse.  Can I schedule a meeting with mickey?  We have never been to disney before!



Be on the look out for the Character meet and greets in the mornings at GKTW! We got to meet Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Dora, and Mary Poppins. The meet and greets are usually from 8:30 to 9 or 9:30am. It was great and they take everyones pic and then give you all the pictures on a cd at the end of your stay


----------



## LittleEsmom

momma31 said:


> We got our packet today. I was so shocked at all make a wish does for the families.  I just set there and cried while looking at everything.  My baby was born to a birth mother that was addicted to drugs.  She was a twin but baby a did not make it.  The doctors told us that there was enough drugs in her system to kill an baby elephant and did not know how she had survived and did not expect her to make it.  Her life expectancy is 3-5 and she is almost 4.  The last year and a half has been a huge roller coaster for us.  We thought dec. 2011 we were going to lose her due to stoke.  But my baby girl is a fighter.  I have come to the point that I dont trust doctors anymore.  I had one doctor to ask us to pull food and let my baby pass.  In other words kill my baby.  They made us feel like my baby was worthless and was taking up space.  Most reactions we get from people are she suffers and why does God allow poor children to suffer.  My reaction is that they dont see the smiles and laughs and love in her eyes.  Yes she has medical issues but she is still human.  God put her in my life to show me how to live.  She is a blessing not a burden.  As long as I am able I will be her legs, her eyes, her dance partner, her mother.  After hearing what everyone around me says all the time it hurts and receiving this package today lifted my spirits.  Finally someone besides my husband and myself think my baby is worth the fight.  Make a wish cared enough to bring joy to my baby and family.
> sorry for the rant lol.. my heart is heavy with joy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby Madison (wish child)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My older daughter Nicole after Madison gtub surgery... They love each other



So sorry your family has had to deal with drs like that! You have some beautiful kiddos


----------



## momma31

Thank you all.  No maw didnt schedule a meeting with the princess but I am most deff. going to try to get my kids in there. I read the GKTW page.  That place seems so awesome.  My kids are going to have a blast there.  I ordered Madison a special outfit to wear for a meet and greet with Mickey and Mini.  Starting monday morning I will be leaving little gifts in my kids beds to lead upto our trip to give them clues.  They still do not know that we are leaving next sunday.  I wanted it to be a surprise for them.  This really will take all of our minds off the daily medical and stress.  My oldest daughter has seen her sister go through a lot. This will be a good thing for her as well.


----------



## NEmel

Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!


----------



## momma31

NEmel said:


> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



Have a great time


----------



## 2012bella13

Momma31,  When you get to GKTW, they will give a schedule of everything they have going on in the village. They have met & greets on certain days for the characters from Disney & certain days for the characters from Universal Studios. We always went to this M&G, because the lines at the village are not as long as the ones at the parks, although some CMs(Disney Employees) will take you to the head of the line when you let them know you are with MAW, but this does not happen all of the time. At the village, they will leave you little surprises everyday, so if you are flying, you might want to take an extra bag to bring back all of the goodies that you will get.
You will also get a photopass from Disney for free, take advantage of them, get as many photos you can get. They will give you all of the info for this at the village.
Have Mayor Clayton & Mrs Clayton tuck your children in bed one night, we did not do this, & I regret not doing it. 
It will be a busy & awesome week.
You have a beautiful family! 
Prayers!!


----------



## 2012bella13

NEmel said:


> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



Safe Travels & God Bless!!!


----------



## taliasmom

NEmel said:
			
		

> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



Have the best time!!


----------



## JWCJ

NEmel said:


> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



Have a blast!!!!!


----------



## LittleEsmom

NEmel said:


> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



Hope you have a blast and make WONDERFUL memories


----------



## momma31

2012bella13 said:


> Momma31,  When you get to GKTW, they will give a schedule of everything they have going on in the village. They have met & greets on certain days for the characters from Disney & certain days for the characters from Universal Studios. We always went to this M&G, because the lines at the village are not as long as the ones at the parks, although some CMs(Disney Employees) will take you to the head of the line when you let them know you are with MAW, but this does not happen all of the time. At the village, they will leave you little surprises everyday, so if you are flying, you might want to take an extra bag to bring back all of the goodies that you will get.
> You will also get a photopass from Disney for free, take advantage of them, get as many photos you can get. They will give you all of the info for this at the village.
> Have Mayor Clayton & Mrs Clayton tuck your children in bed one night, we did not do this, & I regret not doing it.
> It will be a busy & awesome week.
> You have a beautiful family!
> Prayers!!


Thank you so much. we will deff. do most meet and greets at the village. The photopass sounds great. My children would love to be tucked in by Myor Clayton and Mrs Clayton. Sounds like my children are going to be spoiled beyond amagination lol. Im so excited for them.


----------



## newdrama12

momma31 said:


> Thank you so much. we will deff. do most meet and greets at the village. The photopass sounds great. My children would love to be tucked in by Myor Clayton and Mrs Clayton. Sounds like my children are going to be spoiled beyond amagination lol. Im so excited for them.



The meet and greets are awesome!


----------



## Lilfoot93

TheGryphonsDen said:


> I just thought I would say hi and introduce myself since I have been snooping. =) We find out the dates for DD3's MAW/GKTW trip next week, but the earliest date will be May 30th! I have been to WDW several times before, but this is the first time as a family with a semi- healthy child (DD3 is in remission, Embryonal Rhabdomyosarcoma Cancer). Advice welcome!!
> 
> 
> Me  DH  DS5  and WishKid DD3 rincess:
> Finding out our dates next week!!!



  So glad your DD gets her wish and that she is in remission! Hope you get the dates you want! 




Oneplustwins said:


> So stressed.....we leave two weeks from okay and jack has a temp. Tummy ache and headache.  He has been sick for the last few weeks.  First strep now some virus.  Please send prayers that he gets healthy and we are healthy for our trip.  We have his send off party this weekend too.  I am so stressed.  Hopefully he ill bounce back quickly!
> Prayers JWCJ.



Praying for Jack that he is well for his trip! 



Meeks23 said:


> Hello Everyone!  Ok so I am new to the boards so please bear with me!!!  I have been checking out the boards and am really excited to begin the pre trip report and everything...I am just overwhelmed with emotions    We are a family of 5 (3 girls ages 11, 9, 4....2 older girls are my soon to be step daughters!!!!!!!!).  Our little princess (Jerzey) that is 4 was born with multiple heart conditions.  She has had 4 open heart surgeries and a diaphram surgery due to complications.  Being granted this wish is absolutely amazing!  This is something that we could never do with our girls in a million years.  But I seem to still get a wave of emotions that come over me when I think of all that we have had to endure these last few years and how it is great to be going and at the same time sad cuz of why we are going....does that make sense?  I am sure I am just having a moment!  LOL  I think having these boards will really help me thru all of it
> 
> Anyway our trip has been scheduled for Nov 25- Dec 1, 2013!!!!  We leave for Disney 2 days after Allen (girls' dad) and I get married!  What an amazing trip it will be   I am kinda nervous about it being over Thanksgiving but should be fun.  My parents also get to tag a long with us which is just wonderful since they have been our rocks thru our Heart Journey so far!!!
> 
> As for Jerzey,  the docs hope she won't need another surgery for more than 10 years and hopefully at that point it won't be the invasive open heart surgeries!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful day


 I have a heart kiddo too. We will be going on his wish trip in June to Star Wars Weekend. I understand the emotions of your child being accepted for a wish. It took me a while to be okay with it. Now I am getting pretty excited for Trev! 




NEmel said:


> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



I hope you guys have a magical time!! I can't wait to hear all about it when you are back! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

momma31 said:


> I ordered Madison a special outfit to wear for a meet and greet with Mickey and Mini.  Starting monday morning I will be leaving little gifts in my kids beds to lead upto our trip to give them clues.  They still do not know that we are leaving next sunday.  I wanted it to be a surprise for them.



Sounds fun 



NEmel said:


> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



Have a wonderful trip


----------



## angel's momma

There are quite a few families getting ready to go in the next 2 weeks.   In case this week gets busy & I don't post much, have a wonderful trip!


----------



## NEmel

NEmel said:
			
		

> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



We had a great night at MK. Even though Carters wish wasnt to go there, they let us go to the front of some lines! We are now on the first bus to the port!! Should be seeing the Dream in about an hour!!


----------



## NEmel

NEmel said:
			
		

> Well, we are off!   Thanks to everyone here for the wonderful advise and friendships!



We had a great night at MK. Even though Carters wish wasnt to go there, they let us go to the front of some lines! We are now on the first bus to the port!! Should be seeing the Dream in about an hour!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Hi everyone!  We had Jacks send off arty this afternoon at Noodles and company.  It was amazing!  He was so surprised!   His wish grantors gave all 3 kids gifts and even hubby and me....lots of snacks for the plane.  They made jack a Pooh blanket to take with us.  He hasn't let go of it yet!  
Thank you everyone for the racers for him feeling better.  He is doing better.  More labs and tests Tuesday, but e is doing much better.
My daughter came down with strep Friday, so praying we all don't get sick!
We leave in a week and 36 hours......not that I am counting!  Lol!
Welcome to all the new people.
I am so excited, it is really feeling real now.


----------



## Oneplustwins

one last question, we got a lot of information today, but when do we get the welcome packet fromGTKW?  I have seen thers talk about getting tht.  Thanks!


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Oneplustwins said:


> one last question, we got a lot of information today, but when do we get the welcome packet fromGTKW?  I have seen thers talk about getting tht.  Thanks!



We are in Canada so I don't know if that made any difference, but we didn't receive the welcome packet from GKTW until we arrived there. They had it ready for us when we checked in.

Hope you have a fabulous time!!!!


----------



## angel's momma

NEmel said:


> We had a great night at MK. Even though Carters wish wasnt to go there, they let us go to the front of some lines! We are now on the first bus to the port!! Should be seeing the Dream in about an hour!!



So happy for you!   Yay for a wonderful time at MK, and being on the first bus. 



Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone!  We had Jacks send off arty this afternoon at Noodles and company.  It was amazing!  He was so surprised!   His wish grantors gave all 3 kids gifts and even hubby and me....lots of snacks for the plane.  They made jack a Pooh blanket to take with us.  He hasn't let go of it yet!
> Thank you everyone for the racers for him feeling better.  He is doing better.  More labs and tests Tuesday, but e is doing much better.
> My daughter came down with strep Friday, so praying we all don't get sick!
> We leave in a week and 36 hours......not that I am counting!  Lol!
> Welcome to all the new people.
> I am so excited, it is really feeling real now.



So glad the send off party was so wonderful, and that he's feeling better.   So sorry DD has been sick, hope she's feeling better.  Praying the whole family will be healthy for the trip.


----------



## LittleEsmom

Oneplustwins said:


> one last question, we got a lot of information today, but when do we get the welcome packet fromGTKW?  I have seen thers talk about getting tht.  Thanks!



You will get you're welcome packet from GKTW at orientation   When you check in they will have a packet too.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone!  We had Jacks send off arty this afternoon at Noodles and company.  It was amazing!  He was so surprised!   His wish grantors gave all 3 kids gifts and even hubby and me....lots of snacks for the plane.  They made jack a Pooh blanket to take with us.  He hasn't let go of it yet!
> Thank you everyone for the racers for him feeling better.  He is doing better.  More labs and tests Tuesday, but e is doing much better.
> My daughter came down with strep Friday, so praying we all don't get sick!
> We leave in a week and 36 hours......not that I am counting!  Lol!
> Welcome to all the new people.
> I am so excited, it is really feeling real now.



Last year at this time we were at GKTW and the memories are still so fresh .. you guys are going to have such an amazing time !!


----------



## Lilfoot93

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone!  We had Jacks send off arty this afternoon at Noodles and company.  It was amazing!  He was so surprised!   His wish grantors gave all 3 kids gifts and even hubby and me....lots of snacks for the plane.  They made jack a Pooh blanket to take with us.  He hasn't let go of it yet!
> Thank you everyone for the racers for him feeling better.  He is doing better.  More labs and tests Tuesday, but e is doing much better.
> My daughter came down with strep Friday, so praying we all don't get sick!
> We leave in a week and 36 hours......not that I am counting!  Lol!
> Welcome to all the new people.
> I am so excited, it is really feeling real now.



Sounds like a fun party!! Praying your daughter feels better for the trip! I hope you guys have a magical time and I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!! 

Jackie


----------



## Mom2M07

Our MAW chapter has been very guarded with any details about our trip. I emailed them today, since we still don't have our flight information, and was told that we are flying on jetblue, but that they don't release the flight times this far in advance. Um ... we leave in less than 3 weeks! They said that flight times can always change, but i'd rather know and then adjust if something changes. Has anyone else had an experience with their MAW chapter not giving them flight times until the last moment?


----------



## angel's momma

Julie - As many complications that we had with our coordinator, she booked the flight as soon as we had dates, and gave us the flight info right away.  I agree with you that I'd rather know, and then adapt if a change occurs.  Any chance that your airport is small enough that there aren't many flights departing & you could get a pretty good idea of your flight times? Sorry they wouldn't tell you - did they say when they would let you know?  Did you tell them what you posted here - that you understand it could change but would still like to know?


----------



## Mom2M07

angel's momma said:


> Julie - As many complications that we had with our coordinator, she booked the flight as soon as we had dates, and gave us the flight info right away.  I agree with you that I'd rather know, and then adapt if a change occurs.  Any chance that your airport is small enough that there aren't many flights departing & you could get a pretty good idea of your flight times? Sorry they wouldn't tell you - did they say when they would let you know?  Did you tell them what you posted here - that you understand it could change but would still like to know?



Our airport is small, but not super small. I looked on the jetblue site and tried to figure out what the times could be. It looks like we could depart around 12:30 (arriving in Orlando around 3:30) or 6:30pm (arriving in Orlando around 9:30pm). I'm hoping that they won't have us arriving at 9:30 at night, wasting our whole first day. On the way back, we could leave Orlando at 9:00am (arriving back home at 12) or 7:30pm (arriving back home at 10:30pm). Again, I'd hate to have to leave GKTW at 6am on our last day in order to make our flight. Whatever it is, we'll make the best of it. I know they want to meet with us to have a "goodbye party" so I'm hoping we'll know in a week or two. Our Wish Granter says that she'll forward us the flight info as soon as she has it. It's MAW that won't release it to her.


----------



## angel's momma

Julie - I hope you get the flight times that will give you the most time at GKTW.  I just remembered that our coordinator called me & asked me if the flight times would work for us before she booked them, and had me write it all down.  When we got official confirmation in the mail 2 days later - it was a different flight.   Yay for the upcoming "goodbye party".


----------



## Kirlinale

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone, having a hard time finding Disney clothes for my son Jack, the wish child.  . I am a bargin shopper and found lots of stuff for my other two kids, especially my daughter.  Been to every Goodwill in the at win Cities, well maybe not every but a lot...mitiple times.  He just turned eight but is 140 pounds due to the medicatio he has to take for his Cerebal palsy and he can't excercise normal either.  Although he loves swimming.  Anyhow I checked Walmart, Target and Kmart in the men's section ....so many popular t shirts out with characters, but no Disney or Mickey for men.  I did order adorable iron ons from etsy so we will all have matching shirts for one day.  But, he is already has so many other things to over come I feel bad.  I did look at Disney and found some but or like $30 or $40 bucks.  Anyone have any other suggestions of where to look?  I have spent hours googling but can't find anything.  A few in men's XL but that would be too big.  He is only four feet maybe 6 inches?  Anyhow any suggestions would be awesome! Thanks so much!
> It is beyond amazing to see his pure excitement about going!
> Since we are home sick with strep right now we have spent lots of time reading Disney books and watching movies!  Yea!
> Kenziema glad things are back on trak!  Yea!
> Has anyone felt nervous before you go because things are always so chaotic?  I am so grateful and happy, but jack's health has been so up and down his like I just can't believe this blessing!  So excited.  And praying we all get, and stay healthy.  Sorry such a long post!
> Victoria





I have a suggestion since I am in the same boat..  If you can find things that fit him - like a Red T-Shirt - got to michaels or Jo-Ann Fabrics and get some disney iron on patches and make your own. I am also a bargin shopper and you can find really good condition plain shirts - Try a Red T-Shirt from Good Will and iron on a Mickey Mouse... You can also get socks (we just found some Disney socks in Walmart).. I have a 90 pound very short 11 year old due to meds for her epilepsy - but also due to issues from her brain tumor... You could really make some neat shirts with an Iron and some puffy paint - 

Wal-Mart tends to carry disney themed items in the adult mens section , but, mostly PJ's - Lastly - on Disneystore online you can usually  find mens larger sizes on clearance .. One last idea would be Etsy -or go to a embroidery store and have them bling some plain shirts, PJ's etc .. I have seem many places offereing disney items and thinking of doing this for my DD before we go -  Embroid Me (a chain that we have here)  charges 12.00 to set up - and a few dollars per item to embriod - I just did some towels for gifts and it was really really reasonable.. 

I hope that helps!
Nicole  
(we are going on our wish trip on the Dream in June.. I've not had a lot of time to write or update my signature etc.. but will soon


----------



## Kenziema

Yay we got our reservations.


----------



## angel's momma

Kenziema said:


> Yay we got our reservations.



Yay


----------



## Kenziema

Best news I ever heard. Want more info check out our PTR


----------



## momma31

We leave this Sunday for my daughters maw trip.  We will be flying.  I have never flown before, let alone with 4 kids.  Maw allowed and paid for 2 of my foster children to go along with us.  Any advice on flying with kids would be much appreciated.  Madison is 3 (wish child). She is fed by tube and can not take anything by mouth.  She wont take a pacifier.  I have heard that gum or eating will help the kids ears.  How do I help her?


----------



## momma31

Kenziema said:


> Yay we got our reservations.



How exciting congrats


----------



## Oneplustwins

Momma 31 we leave Tuesday so we will be there the same time! 
If your kids yawn really big it helps with their ears too.  Hope helps?
Nicole, thanks for the suggestion!  Actually a ver special person from this board mailed all 3 of my kids a package with patches I sewed on and stickers and a card from MM.  Totally surprised my kids and I was so touched by their generosity!  . 
Soooo excited to go and have started packing.  Jack is feeling better, had labs run Tuesday and just waiting for results to come back.  My daughter is still tired, but on antibiotics for strep.  Thank you to all praying for good health for us, I really appreciate it!
We live in MN and got hit by a snow storm today.  Everyone is mad, except me.  Lol!  Just makes me excited for 80s on Tuesday.  
Hi to everyone else!
Victoria


----------



## Kenziema

momma31 said:


> How exciting congrats



Thanks, I don't think four adr's is enough really, but I don't wanna over plan.


----------



## Kenziema

Oneplustwins said:


> Momma 31 we leave Tuesday so we will be there the same time!
> If your kids yawn really big it helps with their ears too.  Hope helps?
> Nicole, thanks for the suggestion!  Actually a ver special person from this board mailed all 3 of my kids a package with patches I sewed on and stickers and a card from MM.  Totally surprised my kids and I was so touched by their generosity!  .
> Soooo excited to go and have started packing.  Jack is feeling better, had labs run Tuesday and just waiting for results to come back.  My daughter is still tired, but on antibiotics for strep.  Thank you to all praying for good health for us, I really appreciate it!
> We live in MN and got hit by a snow storm today.  Everyone is mad, except me.  Lol!  Just makes me excited for 80s on Tuesday.
> Hi to everyone else!
> Victoria



Snow today, swimming pools Tuesday!


----------



## JWCJ

Kenziema said:


> Thanks, I don't think four adr's is enough really, but I don't wanna over plan.



We have 4 ADRs - 2 character breakfasts that our MAW covers, Via Napoli (Totally for my benefit!) and Rainforest Cafe (my older daughter really wants to eat there). I have stared at the reservation screen lots, but a) I don't want to take away too much park time and b) there's always food at GKTW. I also don't know what Ja's stamina will be like, so I hesitated at dinner reservations.

It will work out to be amazing!


----------



## JWCJ

Oneplustwins said:


> Momma 31 we leave Tuesday so we will be there the same time!
> If your kids yawn really big it helps with their ears too.  Hope helps?
> Nicole, thanks for the suggestion!  Actually a ver special person from this board mailed all 3 of my kids a package with patches I sewed on and stickers and a card from MM.  Totally surprised my kids and I was so touched by their generosity!  .
> Soooo excited to go and have started packing.  Jack is feeling better, had labs run Tuesday and just waiting for results to come back.  My daughter is still tired, but on antibiotics for strep.  Thank you to all praying for good health for us, I really appreciate it!
> We live in MN and got hit by a snow storm today.  Everyone is mad, except me.  Lol!  Just makes me excited for 80s on Tuesday.
> Hi to everyone else!
> Victoria



SO soon! Can't wait to hear all about it! 
Don't get me started on weather. Another 4 - 6 inches expected this weekend. This is the stupidest spring ever!


----------



## angel's momma

Sorry I don't have time to read back.   We leave in the morning.   We'll be keeping all of you in our prayers, and I'm looking forward to reading about all of the trips that are coming up soon.


----------



## MrsCrouse08

Hi everyone! My son was recently approved for a wish! He has a very rare chromosome disorder (first one to be diagnosed with his issue called 14q13.2 duplication) We are still waiting for our team to come to the house and ask my son for his wish, but we already know he wants to go to Disney World! Now what happens? They know all about his history and that he has two younger sisters (2 year old identical twins) who are also special needs and said that depending on what our team says because his sisters are disabled that we may be able to have "extra" people approved for our wish because we are a family of 6 with four kids 6 and under 3 being special needs and would obviously need extra help on our trip. We are in Tennessee so we know we are going to be flying and I've read up about MAW and Disney trips but I've noticed that a lot of the times it's only a few days at Disney and then other days at Seaworld or Universal.. Is there a way we can just do Disney? And after our team comes to ask my son his wish, what happens next?! He is a huge fan of Mickey Mouse, Toy Story and Cars so we would def want the wish to also incorporate one of the characters, but I'm not sure what happens after we meet with our team. Any answers and advise would be great! Thank you!


----------



## macntosh

Hey all as a former wish family I wanted to stop in and share an exciting life change on my part. I have taken up running and in doing so will be supporting Give Kids The World in next January's Disney Half Marathon. I have committed to raising over $3000 for GKTW, One of the most amazing places on earth. So with that said and knowing I can't do it alone I wanted to share the info here and invite people to check it out.


----------



## NEmel

We had an amazing trip, and were sad for it to end!    Make a Wish and Disney Cruise Line are wonderful.  We have memories to last a lifetime!  I am slowly adding pictures to Carter's PTR!


----------



## 2012bella13

MrsCrouse08 said:


> Hi everyone! My son was recently approved for a wish! He has a very rare chromosome disorder (first one to be diagnosed with his issue called 14q13.2 duplication) We are still waiting for our team to come to the house and ask my son for his wish, but we already know he wants to go to Disney World! Now what happens? They know all about his history and that he has two younger sisters (2 year old identical twins) who are also special needs and said that depending on what our team says because his sisters are disabled that we may be able to have "extra" people approved for our wish because we are a family of 6 with four kids 6 and under 3 being special needs and would obviously need extra help on our trip. We are in Tennessee so we know we are going to be flying and I've read up about MAW and Disney trips but I've noticed that a lot of the times it's only a few days at Disney and then other days at Seaworld or Universal.. Is there a way we can just do Disney? And after our team comes to ask my son his wish, what happens next?! He is a huge fan of Mickey Mouse, Toy Story and Cars so we would def want the wish to also incorporate one of the characters, but I'm not sure what happens after we meet with our team. Any answers and advise would be great! Thank you!



If you are going to stay at Give Kids The World, thier package has 3-day park hopper for Disney World, 2- day tickets for Universal Studios, & 1-day for Sea World.
  You can go to all of Disney's Parks if you want, Hollywood Studios is the one for Cars, they have a Meet & Greet with Mater & McQeen, ( they just make car noises, but you can have your picture taken with them & the kids love it) & it is also a good one for Toy Story, you can meet Buzz & Woody, see the Green Army Men & ride the Buzz Lightyear Ride. If you want to met Jessie, you will have to meet her & Woody at Magic Kingdom in Frontierland.

At the village, they have Meet & Greet with Mickey & Minnie, also a few other characters on certain days, twice a week. Universal also sends a Character twice a week, but you will not know who it is until the Meet & Greet time.

Our family used the Disney tickets, Sea World & Gatorland tickets. We did not go to Universal Studios.

You will have to talk to your MAW Volunteer about just going to Disney World, I do not know if you can get additional tickets added or if you would have to pay out of pocket for them. Our DD's wish was to go to Disney World also, & we were lucky & got to stay at Give Kids The World Village, we had a wonderful time.
Just enjoy everything, we spent alot of time at the village, lots of Angels there.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Hi everyone!  I am bursting with excitement!!  Limo picks us up at 5:30 a.m Tuesday morning!  My kids are so excited, awesome to see.  Thank you everyone for your prayers for health, jack has bounced back and my daughter is feeling better with strep.  We all got checked yesterday, quick one was negative but they are culturing it too.  Please continue to pray we are healthy on our trip.  Thank you!  I am having a hard time not over packing!  Lol!  They told us to bring an empty suitcase too.....just hard as I never know what we might need.  
Thank you everyone for your excitement, tips and help planning.  I can't believe we leave so soon!,    HOORAY!
Victoria


----------



## Happy Dreams1

macntosh said:


> Hey all as a former wish family I wanted to stop in and share an exciting life change on my part. I have taken up running and in doing so will be supporting Give Kids The World in next January's Disney Half Marathon. I have committed to raising over $3000 for GKTW, One of the most amazing places on earth. So with that said and knowing I can't do it alone I wanted to share the info here and invite people to check it out.



Wow! Just amazing! I'm a former wish teen( Had my trip in Aug 2011). It was magical and unforgettable. My wish was granted at just the right moment! A year later( fall 2012) , I fell ill and had a pacemaker implanted. I had unusual complications and ended up having 4 pacemaker surgeries between Nov. and Dec. 2012. I was thinking soo much about Disney while I was in hospital. I felt calm and at peace. One of the OR nurses told my mom that that this wasn't sad because I was in the OR twice in a week, but because every time I came, I was smiling and laughing about how I was looking forward ot my next Disney trip and what rides I would ride. I just didn't understand why they expected me to be sad. 

After the final PM surgery, I felt like i needed to do something else. I took up running( with my Doc's permission of course). I'm running 5k's now towards local hospitals. I feel sooo happy when I'm running and free. It's helped me concentrate on the most important things in life and has actually helped stay focused in school! Yes, I still have to deal with medical occurrences and emergencies, but I know everything will be fine.

I'm going to Disneyland next Month and will be celebrating my 18th birthday at the parks and my high school graduation! I am very excited! 

Anyway, I really want to run in a Disney half-marathon next year- so thank you for giving this info out!


----------



## Jakentysmom

Holy cow!  I had NO idea there was a new thread!  I was wonderig why no one was posting on the old one...

We leave for disney in 5 days!!!!   SOOO EXCITED!!!


----------



## nuts4wdw

We got our flight times. We will be landing in Orlando at 4:45 on May 31st. SOOOOOO, excited!!!!! We will be leaving in 46 days, but who's counting? Prescott has been feeling good lately. I feel like I need to lock him in a bubble for the next month and a half because I don't want him to get sick before we go. We have a busy next month, so I know the time will fly by. I'm packing slowly and looking on pinterest for great ideas that we HAVE to have before we leave. My kids and I have searched youtube and watched Disney videos and GKTW videos lots. Prescott is so cute! We talk about riding the airplane. (Now you have to understand that he can't talk, but does have a few words). When we ask who he is going to ride the airplane with, he responds with his one syllable "name" for all of his family (there are 6 of us). It melts my heart. Yep! Getting excited. I'm excited to hear of all of the wish trippers as they prepare to go and then their stories when they return. So, be sure to come back and tell us all your memories! Have fun everyone!


----------



## Meeks23

Thank you everyone for the warm welcomes   I haven't been on in a about a week because we haven't had interent service very much.  We live in Sioux Falls, SD where we received a massive ice storm that has totally devasted the area...so so so many trees that broke and at one point over 35,000 without power from all the down lines!  But we live in a great community where everyone comes together and helps clean up! 

Happy and Safe travels to all the families that are on their trip or are leaving soon!!!  HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2012bella13

Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone!  I am bursting with excitement!!  Limo picks us up at 5:30 a.m Tuesday morning!  My kids are so excited, awesome to see.  Thank you everyone for your prayers for health, jack has bounced back and my daughter is feeling better with strep.  We all got checked yesterday, quick one was negative but they are culturing it too.  Please continue to pray we are healthy on our trip.  Thank you!  I am having a hard time not over packing!  Lol!  They told us to bring an empty suitcase too.....just hard as I never know what we might need.
> Thank you everyone for your excitement, tips and help planning.  I can't believe we leave so soon!,    HOORAY!
> Victoria



Prayers for good health. You could pack a duffle bag, the kids get all kinds of things, something everyday!!


----------



## 2012bella13

Happy Dreams1 said:


> Wow! Just amazing! I'm a former wish teen( Had my trip in Aug 2011). It was magical and unforgettable. My wish was granted at just the right moment! A year later( fall 2012) , I fell ill and had a pacemaker implanted. I had unusual complications and ended up having 4 pacemaker surgeries between Nov. and Dec. 2012. I was thinking soo much about Disney while I was in hospital. I felt calm and at peace. One of the OR nurses told my mom that that this wasn't sad because I was in the OR twice in a week, but because every time I came, I was smiling and laughing about how I was looking forward ot my next Disney trip and what rides I would ride. I just didn't understand why they expected me to be sad.
> 
> After the final PM surgery, I felt like i needed to do something else. I took up running( with my Doc's permission of course). I'm running 5k's now towards local hospitals. I feel sooo happy when I'm running and free. It's helped me concentrate on the most important things in life and has actually helped stay focused in school! Yes, I still have to deal with medical occurrences and emergencies, but I know everything will be fine.
> 
> I'm going to Disneyland next Month and will be celebrating my 18th birthday at the parks and my high school graduation! I am very excited!
> 
> Anyway, I really want to run in a Disney half-marathon next year- so thank you for giving this info out!



God Bless!!!! My DD's Trip was in May 2011


----------



## Sheri21596

Hello! I hope everyone is doing well! I am so excited to see more people who are getting their dates!!! I love reading everyones stories and hearing their wishes!

Kara just finished her second round of oral chemo on Saturday and seems to only vomit after waking up on the monday after ... We go back to Hopkins on Wednesday for blood counts. Then May 2nd is her next MRI and IV chemo. Thats gonna be a rough day She really deserves this wish after all the yucky stuff she goes through. We finally got a call from her "wish friends" asking us for 3 different dates/weeks that we would like to go. We have asked for Halloween time since her last Halloween she missed out because of her brain surgery. Part of her wish is to go to BBB and the Castle to eat but im still wondering if I book that myself? I guess all we can do is wait but its so hard! I am slowly getting some outfits for the trip and since I cannot sew Kara's aunt has ordered her a really cute princess pillow case dress.  

Jackie - How is Trevor's wish coming along? And how are is your Kara doing? I hope everything is going well!!

Well I will try to post more soon! Keep posting about all the wishes!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

MrsCrouse08 said:


> Hi everyone! My son was recently approved for a wish! He has a very rare chromosome disorder (first one to be diagnosed with his issue called 14q13.2 duplication) We are still waiting for our team to come to the house and ask my son for his wish, but we already know he wants to go to Disney World! Now what happens? They know all about his history and that he has two younger sisters (2 year old identical twins) who are also special needs and said that depending on what our team says because his sisters are disabled that we may be able to have "extra" people approved for our wish because we are a family of 6 with four kids 6 and under 3 being special needs and would obviously need extra help on our trip. We are in Tennessee so we know we are going to be flying and I've read up about MAW and Disney trips but I've noticed that a lot of the times it's only a few days at Disney and then other days at Seaworld or Universal.. Is there a way we can just do Disney? And after our team comes to ask my son his wish, what happens next?! He is a huge fan of Mickey Mouse, Toy Story and Cars so we would def want the wish to also incorporate one of the characters, but I'm not sure what happens after we meet with our team. Any answers and advise would be great! Thank you!



Welcome!! I have 4 year old twin girls and their older brother is our wish kiddo. That will be great if you can be approved to have someone come help out with the kiddos while you are there! I think the general "package" for GKTW is 3 days Disney 2 Days Universal and 1 day Sea World. My sons wish is to go to Star Wars Weekend and that is what we are getting too. 



Oneplustwins said:


> Hi everyone!  I am bursting with excitement!!  Limo picks us up at 5:30 a.m Tuesday morning!  My kids are so excited, awesome to see.  Thank you everyone for your prayers for health, jack has bounced back and my daughter is feeling better with strep.  We all got checked yesterday, quick one was negative but they are culturing it too.  Please continue to pray we are healthy on our trip.  Thank you!  I am having a hard time not over packing!  Lol!  They told us to bring an empty suitcase too.....just hard as I never know what we might need.
> Thank you everyone for your excitement, tips and help planning.  I can't believe we leave so soon!,    HOORAY!
> Victoria



How exciting!!!! Glad to hear the kiddos are feeling better! I hope you have a magical time and I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! 



Jakentysmom said:


> Holy cow!  I had NO idea there was a new thread!  I was wonderig why no one was posting on the old one...
> 
> We leave for disney in 5 days!!!!   SOOO EXCITED!!!



It is coming up SO fast!! I hope you guys have a magical time! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back! 



nuts4wdw said:


> We got our flight times. We will be landing in Orlando at 4:45 on May 31st. SOOOOOO, excited!!!!! We will be leaving in 46 days, but who's counting? Prescott has been feeling good lately. I feel like I need to lock him in a bubble for the next month and a half because I don't want him to get sick before we go. We have a busy next month, so I know the time will fly by. I'm packing slowly and looking on pinterest for great ideas that we HAVE to have before we leave. My kids and I have searched youtube and watched Disney videos and GKTW videos lots. Prescott is so cute! We talk about riding the airplane. (Now you have to understand that he can't talk, but does have a few words). When we ask who he is going to ride the airplane with, he responds with his one syllable "name" for all of his family (there are 6 of us). It melts my heart. Yep! Getting excited. I'm excited to hear of all of the wish trippers as they prepare to go and then their stories when they return. So, be sure to come back and tell us all your memories! Have fun everyone![/QUOT
> 
> It is getting So close!! We leave the day after you and get in on the 2nd. (We are doing a red eye flight) We have been watching a lot of You Tube videos too. The kids just can't get enough! I can't wait for them to experience the magic of Disney for the 1st time!
> 
> 
> 
> Sheri21596 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I hope everyone is doing well! I am so excited to see more people who are getting their dates!!! I love reading everyones stories and hearing their wishes!
> 
> Kara just finished her second round of oral chemo on Saturday and seems to only vomit after waking up on the monday after ... We go back to Hopkins on Wednesday for blood counts. Then May 2nd is her next MRI and IV chemo. Thats gonna be a rough day She really deserves this wish after all the yucky stuff she goes through. We finally got a call from her "wish friends" asking us for 3 different dates/weeks that we would like to go. We have asked for Halloween time since her last Halloween she missed out because of her brain surgery. Part of her wish is to go to BBB and the Castle to eat but im still wondering if I book that myself? I guess all we can do is wait but its so hard! I am slowly getting some outfits for the trip and since I cannot sew Kara's aunt has ordered her a really cute princess pillow case dress.
> 
> Jackie - How is Trevor's wish coming along? And how are is your Kara doing? I hope everything is going well!!
> 
> Well I will try to post more soon! Keep posting about all the wishes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear an update! Praying the blood counts are good. I think Halloween would be such a fun time to go!
> 
> Trev is doing well. We have his reveal party on May 19th and that is where he will find out when he gets to go to Star Wars Weekend! The kids are getting SO excited!! They know they get to go just not when! My Kara is doing pretty well right now. She just got over and infection in her ear from the surgery. So no getting her ear wet for another couple months. HA! She is 4 so you know how that goes! Last week she decided to dunk her head because she "forgot" what it felt like... We go in May 2nd for her pre op and will find out when the next surgery is. Her sister Allie may have the same condition as Kara and she too will be evaluated on the 2nd. Looks like the 2nd will be busy for the both of us!!
> 
> I hope everything is going well for you guys and her tests come back great.
> 
> Jackie
Click to expand...


----------



## Happy Dreams1

2012bella13 said:


> God Bless!!!! My DD's Trip was in May 2011



God bless your family as well 

Awesome- same year!! We had an awesome time- we met many families that lived in the municipality next to us and others close by. It was magical, wonderful, very cool, and just the best thing that has ever happened to me! 

We leave for California in 1 month and 1 week ( may 22) and time's flying by.


----------



## Mom2M07

12 days!!!  We received a welcome brochure from GKTW yesterday, so we know that we are all set to arrive on the 28th. Other than that, I'd be very worried that the trip wasn't actually going to happen. We have had VERY little communication from MAW and we still have no idea what times our flights are. Every time I email our Wish Granters with a question, they forward it to the Wish Coordinator and we get an answer within an hour or so, but there has been almost no spontaneous communication from them. I feel like I'm being pushy when I ask them a question, but we're less than 2 weeks away and I know nothing about the trip, really. I'm trying to wait until tomorrow afternoon to email them, but it's so hard. I know we need to meet with them to get our details and documents and the next 12 days are crazy for us schedule-wise. I'm so grateful for the trip, but I feel like the lack of communication is just crazy.


----------



## Mom2M07

Mom2M07 said:


> 12 days!!!  We received a welcome brochure from GKTW yesterday, so we know that we are all set to arrive on the 28th. Other than that, I'd be very worried that the trip wasn't actually going to happen. We have had VERY little communication from MAW and we still have no idea what times our flights are. Every time I email our Wish Granters with a question, they forward it to the Wish Coordinator and we get an answer within an hour or so, but there has been almost no spontaneous communication from them. I feel like I'm being pushy when I ask them a question, but we're less than 2 weeks away and I know nothing about the trip, really. I'm trying to wait until tomorrow afternoon to email them, but it's so hard. I know we need to meet with them to get our details and documents and the next 12 days are crazy for us schedule-wise. I'm so grateful for the trip, but I feel like the lack of communication is just crazy.



OK ... just heard that our Wish Granters will be setting up a time soon to "deliver our wish." Yay!


----------



## Kenziema

Mom2M07 said:


> 12 days!!!  We received a welcome brochure from GKTW yesterday, so we know that we are all set to arrive on the 28th. Other than that, I'd be very worried that the trip wasn't actually going to happen. We have had VERY little communication from MAW and we still have no idea what times our flights are. Every time I email our Wish Granters with a question, they forward it to the Wish Coordinator and we get an answer within an hour or so, but there has been almost no spontaneous communication from them. I feel like I'm being pushy when I ask them a question, but we're less than 2 weeks away and I know nothing about the trip, really. I'm trying to wait until tomorrow afternoon to email them, but it's so hard. I know we need to meet with them to get our details and documents and the next 12 days are crazy for us schedule-wise. I'm so grateful for the trip, but I feel like the lack of communication is just crazy.



I know for us once the wish was official we where told if we had any questions to contact the Wish Coordinator.  The grantors only came to the house an submitted the paper work. But then again every chapter is different and we are in NYC so this chapter is probably one of the busiest.  If you have the coordinators email try contacted her directly.


----------



## Kenziema

So I have been looking through the DISign threads and came across the autograph book DIY thread. Think I am going to attempt to do one for the princess. I'm not very creative but luckily some of the creative folks on the board have taken pity on poor souls like me and have prepared pages for us to download. Wish me luck.


----------



## Mom2M07

We'll be meeting with our Wish Grantors on Saturday for our "reveal party" and I'd love to give them a small token of our appreciation. I know they aren't allowed to accept gifts, but I was thinking about making something for them or giving them something small to say "thanks." I'm already planning on putting together photo albums of our trip for them when we get back. Has anyone given their wish grantors small gifts and were they allowed to accept them?


----------



## NEmel

Mom2M07 said:
			
		

> We'll be meeting with our Wish Grantors on Saturday for our "reveal party" and I'd love to give them a small token of our appreciation. I know they aren't allowed to accept gifts, but I was thinking about making something for them or giving them something small to say "thanks." I'm already planning on putting together photo albums of our trip for them when we get back. Has anyone given their wish grantors small gifts and were they allowed to accept them?



I made Carter's wish granters t shirts that said, "I grant wishes."


----------



## kdtass

Hey Guys!! I started a thread about my daughter Alexandria's possible upcoming wish trip!! Ive got lots of Questions and am looking forward to chatting with everyone! 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3097407


----------



## Kktraylor

Hi everyone!!!  For some reason disboards have been telling me I'm not authorized to sign in for the last few weeks. I definitely have lots of catching up to do!!!!


----------



## Kktraylor

Hi everyone!!  For some reason it's been telling me im unauthorized to sign in on the disboards. :-(. I have a LOT of catching up to do!!!!

Kristy


----------



## JWCJ

Mom2M07 said:


> We'll be meeting with our Wish Grantors on Saturday for our "reveal party" and I'd love to give them a small token of our appreciation. I know they aren't allowed to accept gifts, but I was thinking about making something for them or giving them something small to say "thanks." I'm already planning on putting together photo albums of our trip for them when we get back. Has anyone given their wish grantors small gifts and were they allowed to accept them?



I think it's a lovely idea 
Can't wait to hear what's revealed to you!


----------



## JWCJ

Kktraylor said:


> Hi everyone!!!  For some reason disboards have been telling me I'm not authorized to sign in for the last few weeks. I definitely have lots of catching up to do!!!!



Hello! I've been wondering how you guys were doing.


----------



## JWCJ

Welcome to all the new families!!!!!

We're 9 days away - getting SO excited! We meet with our grantor next Thursday to get all the final stuff. Ja has bloodwork that day, too, so we just need to hear decent numbers and we're good to go!!

We just got 3 pieces of fantastic news . 1) Friends of ours are flying down for a Disney Cruise and we figured out we're on the same flights there and back! 2) We get to go to an NHL game on Monday, thanks to our local Kids With Cancer group 3) Ja will be featured as our MAW chapter's Wish Child for World Wish Day! We'll be ON our trip for the actual day, but they want to interview Ja before we leave. She'll love it!


----------



## momma31

We are currently on our wish trip.  My daughter is having a blast.  We are at GKTW, they are fantastic with the children.  I do have a question.  Do I order the pics from the photopass card or do they send me a cd.  I have taken my own pics as well but they have got some awesome pics I would love to have.


----------



## Mom2M07

momma31 said:


> We are currently on our wish trip.  My daughter is having a blast.  We are at GKTW, they are fantastic with the children.  I do have a question.  Do I order the pics from the photopass card or do they send me a cd.  I have taken my own pics as well but they have got some awesome pics I would love to have.



Once you get back home, you will load the pictures from your card onto your computer, make any edits you want, and order a CD with your pictures on it. The CD will be sent to you once you order it. Glad you are having a great time!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Momma31 we are here too.  Having an amazing time!  My one word of advice is think about what you want to do.....it is so fun and so much.  We got here Tuesday afternoon and 2 of my 3 kids are sleeping this afternoon.  Heat and walking equal tired kiddos!  Lol!   So impressed with GTKW!  Having an amazing time!
Blessings,
Victoria


----------



## newdrama12

momma31 said:


> We are currently on our wish trip.  My daughter is having a blast.  We are at GKTW, they are fantastic with the children.  I do have a question.  Do I order the pics from the photopass card or do they send me a cd.  I have taken my own pics as well but they have got some awesome pics I would love to have.



When you check out, the Village will tell you how to go about getting your photo pass cd. It is absolutely free to you and your family.


----------



## Oneplustwins

Sorry one more question I need help with.  We check out of GTKW on Monday and are staying/extending until Wednesday.  Our local chapter said we could use the disney tickets which we can, but his GTKW button expires on Monday.  So two questions....do you think we will still enjoy AK without GTKW perks?  And two the manager at GTKW said that we might be able to still have the button honored at AK as it will only be off one day.  We are planning on going Tuesday.  Would really, really appreciate your help/input please.
Thanks!


----------



## Mom2M07

Oneplustwins said:


> Sorry one more question I need help with.  We check out of GTKW on Monday and are staying/extending until Wednesday.  Our local chapter said we could use the disney tickets which we can, but his GTKW button expires on Monday.  So two questions....do you think we will still enjoy AK without GTKW perks?  And two the manager at GTKW said that we might be able to still have the button honored at AK as it will only be off one day.  We are planning on going Tuesday.  Would really, really appreciate your help/input please.
> Thanks!



My understanding is that the button, and other MAW perks, can't be used past the dates of your "official wish" (not including extension). You would need to get a GAC pass from Guest Services at AK, which will help you with your needs. You won't have the GKTW/MAW perks, but the GAC should help with whatever special needs you do have. You will most certainly still enjoy AK even without the "magic button"


----------



## 2012bella13

momma31 said:


> We are currently on our wish trip.  My daughter is having a blast.  We are at GKTW, they are fantastic with the children.  I do have a question.  Do I order the pics from the photopass card or do they send me a cd.  I have taken my own pics as well but they have got some awesome pics I would love to have.



If you are talking about all of the pictures taken at Give Kids The World, when you check out they will give you a Photo CD & if it is not ready, it will be mailed to you.


----------



## Sheri21596

Great news!!! We have DATES!!!  I got an email yesterday from one of Kara's wish grantors that we are set to go October 13 - 19th!! The only problem is that is pretty much all the email said...so Im a little confused. I emailed her back to ask if we were staying at the GTKTW and if I should book the castle and BBB or do they do that since that is part of her wish. Hopefully I will hear something today!  Another thing is we will not be able to take Kara's brothers since they will both be in school and cannot miss a week of High School. They are very understanding and said its about her and we should focus everything on her. Such good kids! I did book dinner on Arrival day for Paradiso 37 in Downtown Disney! Its really happening!


----------



## 2012bella13

Sheri21596 said:


> Great news!!! We have DATES!!!  I got an email yesterday from one of Kara's wish grantors that we are set to go October 13 - 19th!! The only problem is that is pretty much all the email said...so Im a little confused. I emailed her back to ask if we were staying at the GTKTW and if I should book the castle and BBB or do they do that since that is part of her wish. Hopefully I will hear something today!  Another thing is we will not be able to take Kara's brothers since they will both be in school and cannot miss a week of High School. They are very understanding and said its about her and we should focus everything on her. Such good kids! I did book dinner on Arrival day for Paradiso 37 in Downtown Disney! Its really happening!



I would go ahead & book the reservations, you will be sure to have them. You can always cancel them if they book them too. It sounds like you have awesome kids.


----------



## kdtass

Sheri21596 said:


> Great news!!! We have DATES!!!  I got an email yesterday from one of Kara's wish grantors that we are set to go October 13 - 19th!! The only problem is that is pretty much all the email said...so Im a little confused. I emailed her back to ask if we were staying at the GTKTW and if I should book the castle and BBB or do they do that since that is part of her wish. Hopefully I will hear something today!  Another thing is we will not be able to take Kara's brothers since they will both be in school and cannot miss a week of High School. They are very understanding and said its about her and we should focus everything on her. Such good kids! I did book dinner on Arrival day for Paradiso 37 in Downtown Disney! Its really happening!



YAY! S awesome!! Congrats on the dates!!! I would wait to hear back from the coordinator about the reservations but if they dont make them for you i would go ahead and reserve whatever ur wanting to do. We're still waiting for dates ourselves and I'm sooo wanting to book reservations already!!! Haha


----------



## kdtass

Hey guys!!! I've found these awesome costumes that are on sale for a pre-sale!! They're 12.99 plus shipping and they're supposed to be shipping out 5/20!! 
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...=5192040&offset=0&sort=normal&h=PAQHMlr3m&s=1

Check em out!!!


----------



## 2012bella13

kdtass said:


> YAY! S awesome!! Congrats on the dates!!! I would wait to hear back from the coordinator about the reservations but if they dont make them for you i would go ahead and reserve whatever ur wanting to do. We're still waiting for dates ourselves and I'm sooo wanting to book reservations already!!! Haha



If you wait to long, you will not get any reservations, that is what happened to us. I thought the coordinator was making the reservations & planning everything but they did not & when I found out that I needed to make the reservations everything was booked.
You can always cancel within 24hrs, of your reservations. I am just glad that I had not mentioned anything to my DD about it at that time. We took a second trip this yr & she got to celebrate her birthday at the Castle.


----------



## JWCJ

I made reservations for our 2 must do breakfasts as soon as we had dates. I apologized to our MAW coordinator that I was a Type A traveller, and they just laughed and said it made their life easier. They simply added the reservations to our itinerary and added the money to our spending cheque (or so they've told me!)
MAW did make our BBB reservations themselves, but called to check with me what the best date/time would be.


----------



## kdtass

I really want to make the reservations for storybook dining but were not even approved for the wish yet. We're still waiting for Allies cousin's guardian to send in the paperwork for her to be able to go, then we still have to get dr approval. I'm pretty positive she'll get it but I still want to wait until we at least have dates before I make any reservations.


----------



## Mom2M07

kdtass said:


> I really want to make the reservations for storybook dining but were not even approved for the wish yet. We're still waiting for Allies cousin's guardian to send in the paperwork for her to be able to go, then we still have to get dr approval. I'm pretty positive she'll get it but I still want to wait until we at least have dates before I make any reservations.



Don't worry too much. The storybook dining in Epcot is not hard to get reservations for. You can typically get them even a few weeks before you need them. The castle in MK is a different story


----------



## Sheri21596

Well after not hearing from the wish grantors and after some great advice - I decided to book our reservations!! You guys are right I can always cancel if I have to. I was able to book breakfast at the Castle on that Monday!! They already took the money out of our account LOL. I think ill send the wish grantors another email to let them know.  Still need to call about BBB which im hoping to do before breakfast since we have a 10:20 reservation. I also booked breakfast at 1900 Park Fare another morning...has anyone eaten there? Also booked were Germany one day for lunch and Teppan Edo for a dinner.  Has anyone booked any character dining at Universal? Wondering if it was worth it?


----------



## taniabsn

Was wondering in your opinions, what parties are "NOT TO MISS" and what parties are ok to miss.  

Trying to plan our schedule a bit

Leaving in a week.


----------



## kdtass

taniabsn said:


> Was wondering in your opinions, what parties are "NOT TO MISS" and what parties are ok to miss.
> 
> Trying to plan our schedule a bit
> 
> Leaving in a week.



From what I've heard and read, the Thursday party is Christmas themed and very fun for the kiddos!! I've also read that the princesses and pirates party is awesome!!! I haven't read much about the mayors bday night or the Halloween night, but there is also a night when they do a candyland party that's supposed to be very fun as well!! Hope that helps!


----------



## kdtass

Sheri21596 said:


> Well after not hearing from the wish grantors and after some great advice - I decided to book our reservations!! You guys are right I can always cancel if I have to. I was able to book breakfast at the Castle on that Monday!! They already took the money out of our account LOL. I think ill send the wish grantors another email to let them know.  Still need to call about BBB which im hoping to do before breakfast since we have a 10:20 reservation. I also booked breakfast at 1900 Park Fare another morning...has anyone eaten there? Also booked were Germany one day for lunch and Teppan Edo for a dinner.  Has anyone booked any character dining at Universal? Wondering if it was worth it?



Yay!!! Too awesome!! I hope y'all have fun!! I tried to see if there were any reservations available on our hopeful dates but everything was booked up at the castle!! It's awesome u got in, I've heard it's super hard!!


----------



## taniabsn

I am not crafty and do not have time to make my own.  Where do I pick one up for Nate?


----------



## kdtass

taniabsn said:


> I am not crafty and do not have time to make my own.  Where do I pick one up for Nate?



You can get some at the Disney store or online on the Disney store if u have time to wait for them to ship it. It usually takes a week or so.


----------



## Kenziema

So after a super fun day hanging out the princess caught a high fever. Long story short fever + super low counts= us in the hospital for who knows how long.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kenziema said:


> So after a super fun day hanging out the princess caught a high fever. Long story short fever + super low counts= us in the hospital for who knows how long.



OH NO!!! Praying she recovers quickly and is home very soon! 

Jackie


----------



## JWCJ

Kenziema said:


> So after a super fun day hanging out the princess caught a high fever. Long story short fever + super low counts= us in the hospital for who knows how long.



Poor princess   I hope she rebounds quickly and you're out of there soon.


----------



## taniabsn

One more GKTW question... We extended our trip by two days. We check out of GKTW on Sunday and Fly home on Tuesday. The extra days we are there are we able to use the tickets that GKTW gives us? Or do we have to buy our own admission? I know we can't use the IDs that say we are at GKTW, but are the tickets still good?


----------



## kdtass

taniabsn said:


> One more GKTW question... We extended our trip by two days. We check out of GKTW on Sunday and Fly home on Tuesday. The extra days we are there are we able to use the tickets that GKTW gives us? Or do we have to buy our own admission? I know we can't use the IDs that say we are at GKTW, but are the tickets still good?



On the GKTW site it says they are good for your stay and will expire. You can ask more when you get there, but I'm assuming that means they will expire after the week is up.


----------



## JWCJ

taniabsn said:


> One more GKTW question... We extended our trip by two days. We check out of GKTW on Sunday and Fly home on Tuesday. The extra days we are there are we able to use the tickets that GKTW gives us? Or do we have to buy our own admission? I know we can't use the IDs that say we are at GKTW, but are the tickets still good?



My understanding is that the Disney (and Universal? Not sure about that) tickets are good for 2 weeks. You can't use the GKTW button during your extension.
Other tickets through GKTW (Legoland, etc) are not valid after your actual wish dates.


----------



## Mom2M07

We had our send-off party on Saturday and it was awesome! MAW has been wonderfully generous to our family and made sure that every detail was taken care of. We received our flight information (finally!) and get to Orlando at noon on Sunday and don't leave until 6:30 on Saturday ... giving us 7 full days! They brought Maddie a beautiful Tinkerbell cake (with a spinning Tinkerbell) and lots of special gifts for her trip. They have a special surprise planned for Maddie on Tuesday at AK, which we know about but don't know all the details. She will absolutely LOVE it!  Such an amazing opportunity for us all


----------



## Kenziema

Mom2M07 said:


> We had our send-off party on Saturday and it was awesome! MAW has been wonderfully generous to our family and made sure that every detail was taken care of. We received our flight information (finally!) and get to Orlando at noon on Sunday and don't leave until 6:30 on Saturday ... giving us 7 full days! They brought Maddie a beautiful Tinkerbell cake (with a spinning Tinkerbell) and lots of special gifts for her trip. They have a special surprise planned for Maddie on Tuesday at AK, which we know about but don't know all the details. She will absolutely LOVE it!  Such an amazing opportunity for us all



Yay, congrats. Only 6 more days to go.


----------



## Kenziema

Lilfoot93 said:


> OH NO!!! Praying she recovers quickly and is home very soon!
> 
> Jackie



Thanks you, she keeps asking to go home. Luckily we her and our roomie have become fast friends. They are out in the hall right now getting all the other kids hyped up,, having car races. The nurses just smile when the see them. So cute.


----------



## Kenziema

JWCJ said:


> Poor princess   I hope she rebounds quickly and you're out of there soon.



Thanks you here counts are going back up so hopefully we will be outta here by the end of the week.


----------



## momma31

kdtass said:


> From what I've heard and read, the Thursday party is Christmas themed and very fun for the kiddos!! I've also read that the princesses and pirates party is awesome!!! I haven't read much about the mayors bday night or the Halloween night, but there is also a night when they do a candyland party that's supposed to be very fun as well!! Hope that helps!



The Halloween night was the best night for our family.  My children loved it. Christmas was awesome as well, they do a parade, carriage ride, Mayor Clayton birthday bash was really cool, there is a comedy skit that happens right after that is a must watch.  The interact with the children during the skit. Make sure if you have little girls to stop by the spa and get nails, make up and spray tattoo. Our best times were in the village. The parks were great but very frustrating at times. We had people bumping my daughters wheelchair and if we were not moving fast enough we even had a few put there hands on my childs chair and move it out of there way.  My family just got back 4/20/2013 and we are already missing it so bad.  The workers at GKTW are great.  If you need anything they will go out of there way to help you. Best place we have ever been by far


----------



## Mom2M07

Anyone know if they have life jackets at GKTW? We were going to bring our own, but it takes up so much space in my suitcase 

Also, does GKTW also have a mid-day (3ish) orientation?


----------



## Meeks23

Kenziema said:


> So after a super fun day hanging out the princess caught a high fever. Long story short fever + super low counts= us in the hospital for who knows how long.



Hope your little one is doing better   You are in our thoughts!!!


----------



## Meeks23

Mom2M07 said:


> We had our send-off party on Saturday and it was awesome! MAW has been wonderfully generous to our family and made sure that every detail was taken care of. We received our flight information (finally!) and get to Orlando at noon on Sunday and don't leave until 6:30 on Saturday ... giving us 7 full days! They brought Maddie a beautiful Tinkerbell cake (with a spinning Tinkerbell) and lots of special gifts for her trip. They have a special surprise planned for Maddie on Tuesday at AK, which we know about but don't know all the details. She will absolutely LOVE it!  Such an amazing opportunity for us all



EXCITING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kdtass

momma31 said:


> The Halloween night was the best night for our family.  My children loved it. Christmas was awesome as well, they do a parade, carriage ride, Mayor Clayton birthday bash was really cool, there is a comedy skit that happens right after that is a must watch.  The interact with the children during the skit. Make sure if you have little girls to stop by the spa and get nails, make up and spray tattoo. Our best times were in the village. The parks were great but very frustrating at times. We had people bumping my daughters wheelchair and if we were not moving fast enough we even had a few put there hands on my childs chair and move it out of there way.  My family just got back 4/20/2013 and we are already missing it so bad.  The workers at GKTW are great.  If you need anything they will go out of there way to help you. Best place we have ever been by far



That is crazy that people were moving ur child's chair!! Some people are so rude!! I'm glad y'all had such an awesome time at GKTW!! If we get the dates we requested at first we will be missing the Christmas night and I really want to be there dr that!! So I'm going to try and get our dates changed to leave Thursday and come back Wednesday!!


----------



## kdtass

Woo hoo!! All of the paperwork we were waiting on is officially in the mail and on the way to the MAW office! It should be there today or tomorrow, then off for doctor approval!!! Hopefully we'll know something by next week about dates!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## taniabsn

I have to admit I have been stressing myself out trying to plan and schedule so that Nate doesn't miss anything.  I emailed another Wish mom I saw on the boards that had already went to Disney and GKTW.  They had awesome matching shirts on that turned out to be from "The Big Give".  Wow...  THEY WERE AWESOME...  anyway...  this wonderful and SMART Mom told me that they didn't see everything and they just went with the flow.  Some days they just didn't go anywhere and stayed at GKTW.  Her words made me realize that we DIDNT have to see everything and would have a great time.  Nate will be happy with whatever we do and I will just have to let my ADD brain take a vacation, relax and enjoy our needed time together as a family.  We have been on an awful ride through Cancer for the last 3.5 years and now it's time for us to have a great time.  It will be ok if we don't stay late enough for the parade or make it to every park.  I'm ok with that now.  I refuse to stress everyone out with my overplanning, including myself.  I just wanted to share because I can bet that there is another Mom out there just like me...  who may need to hear the same words.


----------



## taniabsn

We didn't get a reveal the wish party, but one of our wish granters is meeting us at the airport dressed as a favorite Mouse that we all know....  I can't wait to see Nate's face.  He will escort Nate from the front door all the way to his gate.


----------



## Mom2M07

taniabsn said:


> We didn't get a reveal the wish party, but one of our wish granters is meeting us at the airport dressed as a favorite Mouse that we all know....  I can't wait to see Nate's face.  He will escort Nate from the front door all the way to his gate.



Very cool! I'm sure that he'll have a long line of kids following him through the airport. Pictures please!


----------



## kdtass

taniabsn said:


> I have to admit I have been stressing myself out trying to plan and schedule so that Nate doesn't miss anything.  I emailed another Wish mom I saw on the boards that had already went to Disney and GKTW.  They had awesome matching shirts on that turned out to be from "The Big Give".  Wow...  THEY WERE AWESOME...  anyway...  this wonderful and SMART Mom told me that they didn't see everything and they just went with the flow.  Some days they just didn't go anywhere and stayed at GKTW.  Her words made me realize that we DIDNT have to see everything and would have a great time.  Nate will be happy with whatever we do and I will just have to let my ADD brain take a vacation, relax and enjoy our needed time together as a family.  We have been on an awful ride through Cancer for the last 3.5 years and now it's time for us to have a great time.  It will be ok if we don't stay late enough for the parade or make it to every park.  I'm ok with that now.  I refuse to stress everyone out with my overplanning, including myself.  I just wanted to share because I can bet that there is another Mom out there just like me...  who may need to hear the same words.



Much needed words of wisdom!! I find myself sitting up at night, unable to sleep, because I'm trying to figure out what all we should do while we're there!! I make lists of attractions we want to see, rides we want to ride and characters we must see!! I'm hoping I can calm my mind down and just go with the flow!


----------



## maroo

macntosh said:


> Hey all as a former wish family I wanted to stop in and share an exciting life change on my part. I have taken up running and in doing so will be supporting Give Kids The World in next January's Disney Half Marathon. I have committed to raising over $3000 for GKTW, One of the most amazing places on earth. So with that said and knowing I can't do it alone I wanted to share the info here and invite people to check it out.



This rocks!!!!

And I will see you there!    I am so excited!  

I will find you on the First Giving page and support you!  I don't see a link on here...and I am afraid we are not supposed to put one anyway...but I will find yours and donate some! I am so excited!!!!


----------



## maroo

MrsCrouse08 said:


> Hi everyone! My son was recently approved for a wish! He has a very rare chromosome disorder (first one to be diagnosed with his issue called 14q13.2 duplication) We are still waiting for our team to come to the house and ask my son for his wish, but we already know he wants to go to Disney World! Now what happens? They know all about his history and that he has two younger sisters (2 year old identical twins) who are also special needs and said that depending on what our team says because his sisters are disabled that we may be able to have "extra" people approved for our wish because we are a family of 6 with four kids 6 and under 3 being special needs and would obviously need extra help on our trip. We are in Tennessee so we know we are going to be flying and I've read up about MAW and Disney trips but I've noticed that a lot of the times it's only a few days at Disney and then other days at Seaworld or Universal.. Is there a way we can just do Disney? And after our team comes to ask my son his wish, what happens next?! He is a huge fan of Mickey Mouse, Toy Story and Cars so we would def want the wish to also incorporate one of the characters, but I'm not sure what happens after we meet with our team. Any answers and advise would be great! Thank you!




Welcome to the DIS!!!   

I was an "extra" person on a wish trip with a family because they needed some help with their wish!    It was amazing!  And I am still around here hanging out with you peeps! 

The wish through GKTW is for 3 days at Disney, 1 at Sea World and 2 at Harry Potter.  You can, of course, choose to go to Disney extra days - but they are out of your pocket and very, very expensive because you can't just add days to the tickets, you have to purchase new tickets...

What are your dates?


----------



## NEmel

I almost have our trip report done!!!  It is just taking me a bit.  I also have tons more pictures to share, I just need to upload them.  We took a total of 484 so lots!!   Trying to get back in the swing of things, I just want to go back on vacation!!!    I think once the temp warms up I won't be so sad.  Carter's wish granters are wanting to schedule and welcome home party so we will be excited to share our amazing trip with them!  Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Meeks23

taniabsn said:


> I have to admit I have been stressing myself out trying to plan and schedule so that Nate doesn't miss anything.  I emailed another Wish mom I saw on the boards that had already went to Disney and GKTW.  They had awesome matching shirts on that turned out to be from "The Big Give".  Wow...  THEY WERE AWESOME...  anyway...  this wonderful and SMART Mom told me that they didn't see everything and they just went with the flow.  Some days they just didn't go anywhere and stayed at GKTW.  Her words made me realize that we DIDNT have to see everything and would have a great time.  Nate will be happy with whatever we do and I will just have to let my ADD brain take a vacation, relax and enjoy our needed time together as a family.  We have been on an awful ride through Cancer for the last 3.5 years and now it's time for us to have a great time.  It will be ok if we don't stay late enough for the parade or make it to every park.  I'm ok with that now.  I refuse to stress everyone out with my overplanning, including myself.  I just wanted to share because I can bet that there is another Mom out there just like me...  who may need to hear the same words.



Thank you!  I am the same way....My mind wont stop racing with information.  I look at the books and DVDs and online at all we can do.  And I want Jerzey to have an incredible time but I need to just step back and enjoy....we don't leave until November so I have some time!!!  LOL  I still need to get her PreTrip Report done....oops....
Its comforting to know others are thinking about it just as much as me!!!  Now if only I could get the sad moments out of my head as well   that remind me why we are going....think happy think happy think happy!


----------



## kdtass

Hey guys! So I was thinking today about alex's wheelchair situation. We'll be taking her BIG  permobil electric wheelchair with us if we go, has anyone ever taken one with them on a MAW trip? Did the limo still pick u up to take u to the airplane? How was it transported? And once you're checking in to the airport, how easy is it to check it in?


----------



## Oneplustwins

Just got back last night and all three of my kids cried when we left, most magical time and wonderful family vacation,  so excited for all of you to experience it!  For those of you planning, it is impossible to see everything.....we had a plan that went out the window the kids loved GTKW and wanted to go back for things there.  Plus it is hit ( we are from MN so really hit for us) and a lot of walking.  You will enjoy no matter what you do!   
Victoria


----------



## Mom2M07

Oneplustwins said:


> Just got back last night and all three of my kids cried when we left, most magical time and wonderful family vacation,  so excited for all of you to experience it!  For those of you planning, it is impossible to see everything.....we had a plan that went out the window the kids loved GTKW and wanted to go back for things there.  Plus it is hit ( we are from MN so really hit for us) and a lot of walking.  You will enjoy no matter what you do!
> Victoria



We need pictures, a Trip Report, details .... anything!


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

I haven't posted in a while and I"m way behind on my reading but wanted to let everyone know that Holden had his monthly check-up yesterday and we are still in remission   He also started daycare!! What a huge step for him and his family!    

Unfortunately, MAW wise, they have not heard anything yet.  The trip was supposed to take place in June but it's almost May and still nothing.   A few weeks ago the Volunteer, Beth, called Holden's mom to tell her that she had lost ALL of her documents  and Traci had to start from scratch.    I was not a happy camper about it but Traci just went with the flow.  She emailed Beth yesterday because Beth had mentioned that we should hear back within a week but it's been over two and still no word.    

I must say I'm not too sure how all of this is supposed to work but so far, I'm not very impressed.  I understand that it's volunteers and it's a tough job but I just couldn't believe that Beth lost all of the paperwork the family had done two months prior!   Holden was submitted for a MAW in June of 2012 so we are almost at the one year mark since this started.  Oh well.   We'll continue waiting.......patiently (at least, I'll try hahaha).      

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## kdtass

Hi guys!! I have a TON of questions about our wish trip but not many replies. Please head over to my thread and help!!! I haven't been able to find many answers myself. Thank you!!


----------



## kdtass

Woo hoo!! Weve still got to get medical approval, but July 11-17 are being reserved for us!!! So excited!!!


----------



## NEmel

kdtass said:


> Woo hoo!! Weve still got to get medical approval, but July 11-17 are being reserved for us!!! So excited!!!



Congrats on dates!!  YEA!


----------



## JWCJ

Trip might be rescheduled. Flight is scheduled for 11:55pm tomorrow night. Jace has a fever hovering between 100F - 101F. Bloodwork shows her neuts at 4300, so she's fighting whatever the problem is. If fever goes down, we should be okay to go; if it stays above 100F, we're cancelled.

SO. FREAKING. CLOSE. I have no idea how I'll tell the girls if we have to put this off.


----------



## NEmel

JWCJ said:


> Trip might be rescheduled. Flight is scheduled for 11:55pm tomorrow night. Jace has a fever hovering between 100F - 101F. Bloodwork shows her neuts at 4300, so she's fighting whatever the problem is. If fever goes down, we should be okay to go; if it stays above 100F, we're cancelled.
> 
> SO. FREAKING. CLOSE. I have no idea how I'll tell the girls if we have to put this off.



Healing thoughts that she feels better very quick!


----------



## Mom2M07

JWCJ said:


> Trip might be rescheduled. Flight is scheduled for 11:55pm tomorrow night. Jace has a fever hovering between 100F - 101F. Bloodwork shows her neuts at 4300, so she's fighting whatever the problem is. If fever goes down, we should be okay to go; if it stays above 100F, we're cancelled.
> 
> SO. FREAKING. CLOSE. I have no idea how I'll tell the girls if we have to put this off.



Oh no. Prayers that Jace feels better and that the right decision (whatever it has to be) gets made.


----------



## kdtass

JWCJ said:


> Trip might be rescheduled. Flight is scheduled for 11:55pm tomorrow night. Jace has a fever hovering between 100F - 101F. Bloodwork shows her neuts at 4300, so she's fighting whatever the problem is. If fever goes down, we should be okay to go; if it stays above 100F, we're cancelled.
> 
> SO. FREAKING. CLOSE. I have no idea how I'll tell the girls if we have to put this off.



Oh no!!! Keep us posted!!! Hope Jace feels better!!!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Prayers for Jace!  Keep us posted!  I will post more details of our trip soon.  Soooo amazing but we are all super tired!  . Quick overview, we did all four parks and for Disney ( our favorite was Animal Kingdom and Hollywood.  Most Pixie Dust at AK.  Jack got picked to do Lion King show and was beaming and his siblings too).  For us, I was most disappointed in MK.....92 hot humid and cranky CM's.  . No Pixie dust.....that was the park I was most excited about too.  But that was the only bump so I didn't let it bother me much.  Loved Sea World and did Universal too as a half day at Gatorland, jack really wanted to do that.  He loved feeding the alligators!  .  Loved beyond words GTKW.  So awesome!  My kids loved being there so much too.  Jack cried when we left.   Al the theme nights are awesome.  Our favorite was Christmas and the Ayors birthday.  Oh and the tuck in too by mayor Clayton.  My kids loved the merry go around too.  Couple of things.....I wish I had prepared Jack for all the photos...by day 3 he was sick of characters and getting pics taken.  I should have prepped him a bit more.  And him and I both got bad heat rash.....also called Disney rash.   Use aloe if you get it.  We ate at Tusker house, we all loved the food and experince, Tony ( we loved it!) and French restaurant in Epcot...Le Chef I think?  Overpriced and not good food or service, but it was my daughters 12th birthday and she really wanted to try it.    Jack loved all the ice cream at GTKW, he thought it was so awesome.  It was great to be in such a loving, warm place.  Honestly sad to be home.  .  Truly was magical and we feel so close as a family, really magical.  We were told a van would bring us home, but it was a limo so that was another awesome surprise!  We had to buy more luggage for all the stuff the kids got and bought.  .  Kids got to see **** pit on airplane and board first, very cool!
Sorry for rambling, so much running in my head!  Also, I over packed....with having laundry I could have caked about 1/3.  Lol!
Victoria


----------



## Meeks23

JWCJ said:


> Trip might be rescheduled. Flight is scheduled for 11:55pm tomorrow night. Jace has a fever hovering between 100F - 101F. Bloodwork shows her neuts at 4300, so she's fighting whatever the problem is. If fever goes down, we should be okay to go; if it stays above 100F, we're cancelled.
> 
> SO. FREAKING. CLOSE. I have no idea how I'll tell the girls if we have to put this off.



So sorry to hear that....sending lots of hugs and love your way....keep us posted!  FEEL BETTER JACE


----------



## Meeks23

Oneplustwins said:


> Prayers for Jace!  Keep us posted!  I will post more details of our trip soon.  Soooo amazing but we are all super tired!  . Quick overview, we did all four parks and for Disney ( our favorite was Animal Kingdom and Hollywood.  Most Pixie Dust at AK.  Jack got picked to do Lion King show and was beaming and his siblings too).  For us, I was most disappointed in MK.....92 hot humid and cranky CM's.  . No Pixie dust.....that was the park I was most excited about too.  But that was the only bump so I didn't let it bother me much.  Loved Sea World and did Universal too as a half day at Gatorland, jack really wanted to do that.  He loved feeding the alligators!  .  Loved beyond words GTKW.  So awesome!  My kids loved being there so much too.  Jack cried when we left.   Al the theme nights are awesome.  Our favorite was Christmas and the Ayors birthday.  Oh and the tuck in too by mayor Clayton.  My kids loved the merry go around too.  Couple of things.....I wish I had prepared Jack for all the photos...by day 3 he was sick of characters and getting pics taken.  I should have prepped him a bit more.  And him and I both got bad heat rash.....also called Disney rash.   Use aloe if you get it.  We ate at Tusker house, we all loved the food and experince, Tony ( we loved it!) and French restaurant in Epcot...Le Chef I think?  Overpriced and not good food or service, but it was my daughters 12th birthday and she really wanted to try it.    Jack loved all the ice cream at GTKW, he thought it was so awesome.  It was great to be in such a loving, warm place.  Honestly sad to be home.  .  Truly was magical and we feel so close as a family, really magical.  We were told a van would bring us home, but it was a limo so that was another awesome surprise!  We had to buy more luggage for all the stuff the kids got and bought.  .  Kids got to see **** pit on airplane and board first, very cool!
> Sorry for rambling, so much running in my head!  Also, I over packed....with having laundry I could have caked about 1/3.  Lol!
> Victoria




OH GOSH!!!  It sounds amazing!!!!  I can't wait until we get to experience it all   Thanks for the tips!  Can't wait to hear more about your trip!!!!


----------



## JWCJ

Right now we're a go. Fever is gone, and energy seems to still be there. Flight doesn't leave for another 11 1/2 hours, so we have plenty of time to cancel if something goes wrong. What a roller coaster


----------



## 2012bella13

JWCJ said:


> Right now we're a go. Fever is gone, and energy seems to still be there. Flight doesn't leave for another 11 1/2 hours, so we have plenty of time to cancel if something goes wrong. What a roller coaster



Prayers & Safe Travels!!!


----------



## taliasmom

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Right now we're a go. Fever is gone, and energy seems to still be there. Flight doesn't leave for another 11 1/2 hours, so we have plenty of time to cancel if something goes wrong. What a roller coaster



Thank God, hope you have the best vacation ever. Hope all stays well.


----------



## taniabsn

Leaving Monday morning at 3:15 am....  so happy I have two days to pack.


----------



## kdtass

taniabsn said:


> Leaving Monday morning at 3:15 am....  so happy I have two days to pack.



Eek I'm so excited for you!!! Have a blast!!!


----------



## NEmel

taniabsn said:
			
		

> Leaving Monday morning at 3:15 am....  so happy I have two days to pack.



Hope you have a wonderful and magical time!


----------



## NEmel

JWCJ said:
			
		

> Right now we're a go. Fever is gone, and energy seems to still be there. Flight doesn't leave for another 11 1/2 hours, so we have plenty of time to cancel if something goes wrong. What a roller coaster



Yea! Hoping she stays healthy the whole trip! Have awesome and magical time!


----------



## Meeks23

taniabsn said:


> Leaving Monday morning at 3:15 am....  so happy I have two days to pack.



WoOoOo HoOoOo!!!!!


----------



## Meeks23

So last night was one of those crazy emotional nights for this mommy.  Last night we took Jerzey to get a new bike!!  It is super exciting.  For me the emotions came from last year at this time we were finding out we had to plan another surgery in Michigan 800 miles away.  This was heart surgery #4.  Cut Opened Through the chest and a summer of no outside fun like bike rides or swimming or even parks.  All of which she is a nut for!!,   At the very end of the summer she was able to swim and go to the park but biking was a negative due to risk of falling and cracking chest with handlebars.  Doc said not until next year.  She was just crushed....so to see her so excited and pumped about this new bike was something I wasn't sure would happen at this time last year     It amazes me how resilient and strong our little people are!  

I have a small favor...can u please keep the Clark family in your thoughts today.  3 years ago their 9 year old lost his fight against heart disease.  He lived 7 years longer than they gave him, longer than any one with his type of heart condition...truly an inspiration and miracle.  Thanks!

Have a wonderful Saturday!!


----------



## JWCJ

We're here! Ja seems at 100%. We just got into our villa and I'm forcing nap time on all 4 of us!


----------



## Lilfoot93

kdtass said:


> Woo hoo!! Weve still got to get medical approval, but July 11-17 are being reserved for us!!! So excited!!!



Yay for dates!! 



taniabsn said:


> Leaving Monday morning at 3:15 am....  so happy I have two days to pack.



I hope you guys have a magical time!!  



Meeks23 said:


> So last night was one of those crazy emotional nights for this mommy.  Last night we took Jerzey to get a new bike!!  It is super exciting.  For me the emotions came from last year at this time we were finding out we had to plan another surgery in Michigan 800 miles away.  This was heart surgery #4.  Cut Opened Through the chest and a summer of no outside fun like bike rides or swimming or even parks.  All of which she is a nut for!!,   At the very end of the summer she was able to swim and go to the park but biking was a negative due to risk of falling and cracking chest with handlebars.  Doc said not until next year.  She was just crushed....so to see her so excited and pumped about this new bike was something I wasn't sure would happen at this time last year     It amazes me how resilient and strong our little people are!
> 
> I have a small favor...can u please keep the Clark family in your thoughts today.  3 years ago their 9 year old lost his fight against heart disease.  He lived 7 years longer than they gave him, longer than any one with his type of heart condition...truly an inspiration and miracle.  Thanks!
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!!



Yay for a new bike!! It is tough not to let them be kids especially in the summer months. Trev had heart surgery #4 as soon as preschool was out and he too could not participate in all the summer activities. It is tough! Glad she got her new bike and gets to enjoy this summer! 

Praying for your friends. 



JWCJ said:


> We're here! Ja seems at 100%. We just got into our villa and I'm forcing nap time on all 4 of us![/QUOT
> 
> I am SO happy she is feeling better and you are on your wish trip!! How did the red eye go? We too are taking a red eye flight in a few weeks. How long after you arrived did you get into your villa?
> 
> I hope you guys have a magical time!! And Ja feels great the whole trip!!
> 
> Jackie


----------



## hey_jude

JWCJ said:


> We're here! Ja seems at 100%. We just got into our villa and I'm forcing nap time on all 4 of us!



I was so glad to see this today!  Have a great trip.  I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back.

Judy


----------



## kdtass

JWCJ said:


> We're here! Ja seems at 100%. We just got into our villa and I'm forcing nap time on all 4 of us!



Awesome!!! Can't wait til y'all get back!!! Hope everything stays at 100%!! Have fun!!!


----------



## kdtass

Meeks23 said:


> So last night was one of those crazy emotional nights for this mommy.  Last night we took Jerzey to get a new bike!!  It is super exciting.  For me the emotions came from last year at this time we were finding out we had to plan another surgery in Michigan 800 miles away.  This was heart surgery #4.  Cut Opened Through the chest and a summer of no outside fun like bike rides or swimming or even parks.  All of which she is a nut for!!,   At the very end of the summer she was able to swim and go to the park but biking was a negative due to risk of falling and cracking chest with handlebars.  Doc said not until next year.  She was just crushed....so to see her so excited and pumped about this new bike was something I wasn't sure would happen at this time last year     It amazes me how resilient and strong our little people are!
> 
> I have a small favor...can u please keep the Clark family in your thoughts today.  3 years ago their 9 year old lost his fight against heart disease.  He lived 7 years longer than they gave him, longer than any one with his type of heart condition...truly an inspiration and miracle.  Thanks!
> 
> Have a wonderful Saturday!!



I'm so happy for y'all!!! I cried reading this post!!! I'm so glad she finally was able to get her bike!!! Here's hoping she rides it all summer long!!!


----------



## taliasmom

Just got a call from MAW, we are going in August! She'll call back with dates!! So dang excited!! I'm gonna roast!!=)


----------



## kdtass

taliasmom said:


> Just got a call from MAW, we are going in August! She'll call back with dates!! So dang excited!! I'm gonna roast!!=)



Yay!!!! Congrats on getting ur dates!!! Super excited for y'all!!!


----------



## pimaprincess84

Hello everyone...We just received dates for my son's wish trip, so I decided to come out of hiding.  We will be going to Disneyworld December 4-10, and most likely extending a few days past that to get some extra Disney time in.  I did introductions on our pre-trip report which is linked in my siggy.  Can't wait to get to know all of you.


----------



## kdtass

pimaprincess84 said:


> Hello everyone...We just received dates for my son's wish trip, so I decided to come out of hiding.  We will be going to Disneyworld December 4-10, and most likely extending a few days past that to get some extra Disney time in.  I did introductions on our pre-trip report which is linked in my siggy.  Can't wait to get to know all of you.



Yay for dates!!! And it's so awesome ur going during the holiday season!!! We're going in July and I really want to extend our trip as well, but we just can't afford it. I'll be following ur trip report!!!


----------



## Meeks23

taliasmom said:


> Just got a call from MAW, we are going in August! She'll call back with dates!! So dang excited!! I'm gonna roast!!=)



Woo Hoo!!!!  That is so exciting!!!  




pimaprincess84 said:


> Hello everyone...We just received dates for my son's wish trip, so I decided to come out of hiding.  We will be going to Disneyworld December 4-10, and most likely extending a few days past that to get some extra Disney time in.  I did introductions on our pre-trip report which is linked in my siggy.  Can't wait to get to know all of you.



Yippie!  You got dates!!!!!  We are going in Nov over thanksgiving


----------



## Meeks23

taniabsn said:


> Leaving Monday morning at 3:15 am....  so happy I have two days to pack.



Hope you guys are having a magical time


----------



## Meeks23

JWCJ said:


> We're here! Ja seems at 100%. We just got into our villa and I'm forcing nap time on all 4 of us!



Hope you are all happy and healthy!!!!!!  Hope you are having an incredible trip!!!!!


----------



## taliasmom

JWCJ said:
			
		

> We're here! Ja seems at 100%. We just got into our villa and I'm forcing nap time on all 4 of us!



That's fantastic, go enjoy that vacation!


----------



## angel's momma

All caught up   On this thread at least - I'm still behind on many of the PTRs.


*momma31*: So glad that you had a wonderful trip.   Sorry that people touched the wheelchair. 


*Victoria:* So glad that your family was feeling better before the trip, and that you had a wonderful time.   Yay for the pixie dust that the kids received from a DISer. 


*MrsCrouse08*:   So glad that your son gets to make a wish.  I hope it works out for you to do just wdw like you would like. I have read reports where that was allowed, but it does depend on your chapter.


*Claudia*: Have a wonderful birthday/graduation trip at DL. 



*Kristy:* Glad to see that you posted. 



*Riali*:  Yay for flight times.   Glad Prescott has been feeling good.  Totally understand about worrying about getting sick before the trip. We were very aware of all of the people sneezing & coughing during our trip.


*Sheri*: Yay for dates, and for getting your ADRs, especailly at the castle!   We love Teppan Edo.   We've done 1900 PF, but it was years ago, and for dinner.  Sorry that the boys won't be able to go on the trip.  Continued prayers for Kara's treatment. 


*Ana*:  Yay that Holden is doing well, and started daycare.   So sorry that MAW lost the documents, they had to start over, and that there hasn't been further contact.   Our trip planning process didn't go well either - having good wish granters & coordinators makes a huge difference.


*Kristina*: Yay for having dates reserved. 


*Meeks23:* Yay for Jerzy's bike   We know all about losing an entire summer, Angel wasn't allowed outside at all last summer.    Praying for the family you posted about. 



*Charolott*: Yay for having a month confirmed.   Hugs about roasting   We've done end of Aug./early Sept., and it is hot & humid, but I did survive, and I don't do well with the humidity.  


*Jessica:*   Yay for having dates   Glad you're able to extend.  We love wdw in early Dec. - all of the decorations & activities, and not as crowded.  I subscribed to your thread, and hope to be able to read it very soon.


----------



## taliasmom

Get happy butterflies in my stomach every time they call! LoL. Haven't given up the dates, but asking about her wheelchair and if we needed an accessible room. Its getting real!


----------



## Meeks23

taliasmom said:


> Get happy butterflies in my stomach every time they call! LoL. Haven't given up the dates, but asking about her wheelchair and if we needed an accessible room. Its getting real!


----------



## taliasmom

Okay, I finally started the pretrip report.  Think I got the hang of it, thank goodness for that first page of helpful links on this thread!! It's not much yet, but its a start.  Well, come check it out! Now for the rest of Sunday , boo! Link is in the usual spot (under the sig).


----------



## Mom2M07

We got back very late Saturday night. The trip was absolutely wonderful, despite quite a bit of rain. I am in major GKTW withdrawal now and feel sad every time that I think about how wonderful and magical that place is. I kept crying on the way home, aware that we were coming back to the reality of our lives. Happy tears, but a little sadness as well. It was simply magical.


----------



## JWCJ

We got home late Saturday night as well. Disney withdrawal has already set in. It was an amazing trip


----------



## NEmel

JWCJ said:
			
		

> We got home late Saturday night as well. Disney withdrawal has already set in. It was an amazing trip



Glad you had a great trip, cant wait to hear more!


----------



## NEmel

Mom2M07 said:
			
		

> We got back very late Saturday night. The trip was absolutely wonderful, despite quite a bit of rain. I am in major GKTW withdrawal now and feel sad every time that I think about how wonderful and magical that place is. I kept crying on the way home, aware that we were coming back to the reality of our lives. Happy tears, but a little sadness as well. It was simply magical.



Glad you had a great time! Sorry to say vacation depression doesnt get better. We have been back a month and still want to go back!!


----------



## Oneplustwins

Glad you both had a good time and glad to hear I a not the only one feeling sad.  We got back on the 25th of April and I still feel sad.  Was the most amazing place ever.  Loved our time as a family too.  Being back home has been a hard transition.
I cried on the way home too, my kids cried when we left GTKW.   
It was such a loving, magical place....hard to be in reality.  Lol!
Victoria


----------



## AmyMom

SO excited!  Our Molly was granted her wish to "see the princesses" and we're heading to GKTW and WDW on May 15-21.  We were originally scheduled for the beginning of December and all of the Christmas magic, but spent most of that month in the hospital.  We are SO excited!!!


----------



## Meeks23

AmyMom said:


> SO excited!  Our Molly was granted her wish to "see the princesses" and we're heading to GKTW and WDW on May 15-21.  We were originally scheduled for the beginning of December and all of the Christmas magic, but spent most of that month in the hospital.  We are SO excited!!!



WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!     Sad that you had to reschedule the last time but super awesome that you go very soon!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

AmyMom said:


> SO excited!  Our Molly was granted her wish to "see the princesses" and we're heading to GKTW and WDW on May 15-21.  We were originally scheduled for the beginning of December and all of the Christmas magic, but spent most of that month in the hospital.  We are SO excited!!!



Yay!!! I'm so excited for you guys! I hope you have a magical time!! 

Jackie


----------



## nuts4wdw

OK, I feel like a kid at Christmas time. I am so excited for my family. Prescott is gonna have an amazing time and I can''t wait!!! We have our meeting with the MAW wish granters this Thursday to get our itinerary and checks. Then today I check the mail and there is a brochure mailed from GKTW. The suspense is killing me. We fly out in 20 days. I have so much to get done for work and this trip, which usually causes time to fly. Not this month, though! Prescott is just finishing another round of antibiotics and we have quarantined our house by not allowing any neighbor kids over and encouraging my other boys to wash up after returning from school. Trying to keep germs at bay. I am crossing my fingers for  a happy and healthy boy everyday, but especially in 20 days! So, what should I expect this Friday? Is this the final meeting with our wish granters or is there usually something else? Alright, thanks for letting me share with those who get it.


----------



## Meeks23

Hope all the mamas have an AMAZING day


----------



## blessedmom4

*Because a Mom to a Make a Wish child is a hard working Mom indeed! 

HAPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!





​*


----------



## kdtass

Happy Mother's Day guys!!! I hope y'all's Mother's Day was magical!!!


----------



## Kktraylor

We finally got our dates!!  July 20-26!!  I'm so excited!!!!  Btw, is anyone else having login issues with disboards?


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:


> We finally got our dates!!  July 20-26!!  I'm so excited!!!!  Btw, is anyone else having login issues with disboards?



YEA!!!!!!


----------



## 2012bella13

Kktraylor said:


> We finally got our dates!!  July 20-26!!  I'm so excited!!!!  Btw, is anyone else having login issues with disboards?




Great, are you getting to take all of the children?


----------



## Kktraylor

2012bella13 said:


> Great, are you getting to take all of the children?



We're hoping so. It just depends on if we can get the money in time. They're not included in the wish at all. :-(


----------



## Meeks23

Hey everyone!  Ok so yesterday we met with the MAW coordinator.  Just to find out what we do and kinda what MAW does so we know what to plan.  We asked about the BBB boutique and eating with characters.  They don't set up any of that stuff cuz they don't want to put time restrictions on us at all on our trip which is great and we kinda expected it....so now we are hoping to save $ so that we can do the boutique (3 girls....11, 9, 5) cuz I think all 3 would love it and possibly for the meal with characters.  So 2 questions....1) About what is the price to eat with characters and is it really worth it?  I know some people say you see all the characters at the parks and GKTW and when you eat they just kinda stop by and say hi so wasn't sure if it is worth trying to get a reservation.
2) I know the BBB is a bit spendy which is totally fine....is it worth it (we would try for the one in the castle) and about how long does it take....I don't know if we would do it if it takes up half the day.

Have a terrific day


----------



## kdtass

Meeks23 said:


> Hey everyone!  Ok so yesterday we met with the MAW coordinator.  Just to find out what we do and kinda what MAW does so we know what to plan.  We asked about the BBB boutique and eating with characters.  They don't set up any of that stuff cuz they don't want to put time restrictions on us at all on our trip which is great and we kinda expected it....so now we are hoping to save $ so that we can do the boutique (3 girls....11, 9, 5) cuz I think all 3 would love it and possibly for the meal with characters.  So 2 questions....1) About what is the price to eat with characters and is it really worth it?  I know some people say you see all the characters at the parks and GKTW and when you eat they just kinda stop by and say hi so wasn't sure if it is worth trying to get a reservation.
> 2) I know the BBB is a bit spendy which is totally fine....is it worth it (we would try for the one in the castle) and about how long does it take....I don't know if we would do it if it takes up half the day.
> 
> Have a terrific day



Although I can't give you much info seeing as how we haven't even gone yet, we too are going to the BBB and also eating with characters. I got a lot of advice about the character dining, most disers saying that the Ashkers(sp?) is a better option bc chances are you will see more princesses there and it's cheaper than CRT, but after much debate we decided to just spend the 225 and eat at the castle. To me it wasnt a big price defference, it seemed about the same price at both places and were doing the BBB in the castle right before so we didnt want to travel far afterwards for lunch. Now I know though that Belle isn't a regular anymore because she has BOG so she stays over that way, so we just made the plan to go there as well for lunch another day, dinner reservations are booked up until like September! I think it's well worth the money since its a once in a lifetime experience and really who wouldn't want to see and eat in cinderellas castle? As for BBB, our coordinators made the appt for us at noon, but said they had no pull with character dining, so we were lucky they had spots open at CRT. Of course I think the price for the boutique is well worth it, bc it too is a once in a a lifetime experience. About the prices though, you are allowed to bring your own costumes so you won't have to pay the close to 200 for the ultimate package with the costumes and accessories. I think the package were going with is going to be like 55 and its everything the ultimate package offers minus the costume and you can always add on the photo package for an extra 30 and you still get a frame! I hope that helps!


----------



## 2012bella13

On our MAW trip, we did not do any Characters Breakfast or Dinners, & we did not get to do BBB either.
On our return trip, we did eat at Cinderella's Castle for breakfast to celebrate DD's Birthday. We did not do BBB because at this time DD did not like her hair upon her head, LOL, I knew that if I paid for it she would not let it last long & I did not want to waste that much money, now I would have tried it if I could have gotten an appiontment close to the time of our reservations, but we could not. We had an early reservations because I wanted to get into the park before it opened. We were the first in line to see Merida that day & by the time DD was tired, we had rode most of the rides that she wanted to do that day.
I think Cinderella's Castle is something everyone should try at least once, we were fortunate enough to get to go to Disney World a second time & I wanted to make sure it was something we done this time. 
DD did dress up, she dressed up as Merida, with the shoes & dress that I bought before we went, we left the bow & arrows at home, LOL. She did wear leggings & a Merida t-shirt underneath, I also took a pair of shoes for her to change into when she wanted to.
Everyone just be prepared for Magic Kingdom to be busier than the other parks, it is the most popular one.


----------



## kdtass

Hey guys, so were bringing Allies cough assist machine with us to Florida, how do we go about bringing it on the plane? Do we just bring it as is, or do we need to put it in a bag to carry it on? And once it's on, where should we put it? 

Also, about her wheelchair, were bringing the manual chair with us, should I ask to walk with it to put it in the plane? Do we need letters from the drs saying it has to come with us or will they just check it without documentation?


----------



## kdtass

We made ressies for chef mickeys today, is there anything I should know about it before we go? How is the food? About how long does it take to get there from GKTW? 

Also, how do the MAW and GKTW buttons work? Like do they only work for the kiddos or if we, the parents, want to ride say the tower of terror, would we be able to jump ahead to the front of the line to ride and move on to the next? Alex is too young for the thrill rides but we want to ride them while we're there and not have to spend time in the lines and take away from her time.


----------



## newdrama12

kdtass said:


> We made ressies for chef mickeys today, is there anything I should know about it before we go? How is the food? About how long does it take to get there from GKTW?
> 
> Also, how do the MAW and GKTW buttons work? Like do they only work for the kiddos or if we, the parents, want to ride say the tower of terror, would we be able to jump ahead to the front of the line to ride and move on to the next? Alex is too young for the thrill rides but we want to ride them while we're there and not have to spend time in the lines and take away from her time.



The GKTW button can be used by anyone in the family.


----------



## Meeks23

kdtass and 2012bella13....Thanks for the advice   Much appreciated!

Ok so Jerzey and I are going on a little vacation to visit my dad in Colorado.  Mommy is incredibly nervous about the plane ride.  I have been reassured that she will be just fine but still makes me nervous cuz the last time she was on a plane was when she was transported to Minnesota for surgery when she was 3 days old     So any advice on taking a 4.5 yr old on the airplane and traveling thru the airport?  I have a bag of stuff to do and treats/gum.  


Thanks so much for all the wisdom and advice you all give on these boards.  It has really calmed my nervous being able to come on here and ask questions and learn so much from everyone!  Thanks  
*Heart hugs to you all*


----------



## 2012bella13

Meeks23 said:


> kdtass and 2012bella13....Thanks for the advice   Much appreciated!
> 
> Ok so Jerzey and I are going on a little vacation to visit my dad in Colorado.  Mommy is incredibly nervous about the plane ride.  I have been reassured that she will be just fine but still makes me nervous cuz the last time she was on a plane was when she was transported to Minnesota for surgery when she was 3 days old     So any advice on taking a 4.5 yr old on the airplane and traveling thru the airport?  I have a bag of stuff to do and treats/gum.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all the wisdom and advice you all give on these boards.  It has really calmed my nervous being able to come on here and ask questions and learn so much from everyone!  Thanks
> *Heart hugs to you all*




HEART HUGS TO YOU TOO!!!
I can not help with anything about a plane ride, although I have been on a plane several times, I have not went on one with my DD. We drove to Disney World both times.


The Doctors said Brook can go to kindergarten, she has been off all of her meds & can have shots to go to school. We went to the registeration day & she was in the classes for a half of the day with all of the other kids. The next day she came day with a fever, I am scared about how the school yr will go, I pray that she will do okay, & not set her illness off again.


----------



## Kktraylor

I've never scrapbooked before, but feel like I need to for this trip. Something special to pull out and remember the magic. The problem is...I'm soon not creative. Help!!  I need ideas or a point in the right direction.


----------



## Lilfoot93

Kktraylor said:


> I've never scrapbooked before, but feel like I need to for this trip. Something special to pull out and remember the magic. The problem is...I'm soon not creative. Help!!  I need ideas or a point in the right direction.



I would go to a craft store and see if they have a pre made Disney scrapbook so all you would have to do is put the pictures on! You could probably find the kits online too.


----------



## newdrama12

Kktraylor said:


> I've never scrapbooked before, but feel like I need to for this trip. Something special to pull out and remember the magic. The problem is...I'm soon not creative. Help!!  I need ideas or a point in the right direction.



According the the GKTW alumni site, there is an organization called Crops of Luv that offers a free scrapbook for wish kids.


----------



## kdtass

Kktraylor said:


> I've never scrapbooked before, but feel like I need to for this trip. Something special to pull out and remember the magic. The problem is...I'm soon not creative. Help!!  I need ideas or a point in the right direction.



Scarp booking isn't as hard as it sounds. I have a scrapbook for the the first 3 years of Alex's life, but im not so good at remembering to snap pics all the time so now ill have to do a book for her 4/5 years bc I only snapped pics of her first day of school, bday and Xmas last yr.
Anywho, all you need to do it look around your hobby lobby or michaels and find Disney pages you like, they typically sell them by the page, or you can buy a page pack that will probably be cheaper but you might not be able to find Disney themed that way, it will have to be plain or prints you like. Then just go up and down the sticker aisles and find ones you love!!! Typically these craft stores have a clearance wall so check there too, they usually have super cute 3d type stickers for pretty cheap!!! And don't forget your coupons to save some money!!! Hobby lobby has 40% off one item coupons online or in the Sunday paper on the back of the comic pages, but you can only use one per visit, and the scrapbook ing stuff there is typically on sale, just make sure you pay attention to which brands are on sale!!! And michaels has coupons on their website as well and an email club u can sign up for that will automatically send you weekly coupons for usually like 20% off your entire purchase!! Sometimes on their clearance wall you can find stickers for a penny!!!!! Then just come home, lay out your spread and try to stick to about 4-6 pictures a page. Use stickers to hold up some pics or make it seem that way, but glue it down as well, buy a tape runner and plenty of refills!! And don't forget to include your park passes, fast pass stubs, and any little souvenirs you may want to include!! 

And yeah crops of luv will do it for free if you want them too!!! Just look up their site and email the main lady, you'll send her your pictures and any souvenirs you want included and they'll churn out an awesome looking scrapbook for you to cherish!!! They were featured in last months issue of Woman's day!!! Ill probably send my stuff to them once we go, I've seen some of their work online and it was amazing!!! Far better than I could accomplish!

Hope this helps!!! I know it's a lot of me rambling!!! Lol


----------



## Lilfoot93

I can't believe after a year of planning Trevs wish trip it is almost here!!! We lea e next weekend!!! We are getting SO excited! I can't wait for sunny and warm weather as it has been cold and rainy here. 

Now to start making a list so we can start packing soon. The kids are excited about their first plane ride...I'm hoping they will sleep part of the 6 hour trip!

Jackie


----------



## Kktraylor

newdrama12 said:


> According the the GKTW alumni site, there is an organization called Crops of Luv that offers a free scrapbook for wish kids.



Ill definitely have to check that out.  Thanks.


----------



## Kktraylor

kdtass said:


> Scarp booking isn't as hard as it sounds. I have a scrapbook for the the first 3 years of Alex's life, but im not so good at remembering to snap pics all the time so now ill have to do a book for her 4/5 years bc I only snapped pics of her first day of school, bday and Xmas last yr.
> Anywho, all you need to do it look around your hobby lobby or michaels and find Disney pages you like, they typically sell them by the page, or you can buy a page pack that will probably be cheaper but you might not be able to find Disney themed that way, it will have to be plain or prints you like. Then just go up and down the sticker aisles and find ones you love!!! Typically these craft stores have a clearance wall so check there too, they usually have super cute 3d type stickers for pretty cheap!!! And don't forget your coupons to save some money!!! Hobby lobby has 40% off one item coupons online or in the Sunday paper on the back of the comic pages, but you can only use one per visit, and the scrapbook ing stuff there is typically on sale, just make sure you pay attention to which brands are on sale!!! And michaels has coupons on their website as well and an email club u can sign up for that will automatically send you weekly coupons for usually like 20% off your entire purchase!! Sometimes on their clearance wall you can find stickers for a penny!!!!! Then just come home, lay out your spread and try to stick to about 4-6 pictures a page. Use stickers to hold up some pics or make it seem that way, but glue it down as well, buy a tape runner and plenty of refills!! And don't forget to include your park passes, fast pass stubs, and any little souvenirs you may want to include!!
> 
> And yeah crops of luv will do it for free if you want them too!!! Just look up their site and email the main lady, you'll send her your pictures and any souvenirs you want included and they'll churn out an awesome looking scrapbook for you to cherish!!! They were featured in last months issue of Woman's day!!! Ill probably send my stuff to them once we go, I've seen some of their work online and it was amazing!!! Far better than I could accomplish!
> 
> Hope this helps!!! I know it's a lot of me rambling!!! Lol



Thanks for all the info. Hopefully I can come up with something.


----------



## Kktraylor

Lilfoot93 said:


> I can't believe after a year of planning Trevs wish trip it is almost here!!! We lea e next weekend!!! We are getting SO excited! I can't wait for sunny and warm weather as it has been cold and rainy here.
> 
> Now to start making a list so we can start packing soon. The kids are excited about their first plane ride...I'm hoping they will sleep part of the 6 hour trip!
> 
> Jackie



I bet y'all are excited!!!!  Be sure to tell us about it...can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NEmel

Our chapter does do a full scrap book for the wish kiddos.  Might want to check and see if yours does too.  I also did a hard cover picture book from Piccaboo for a way to save the memories.  It turned out great and will be a wonderful keep sake for Carter!


----------



## nuts4wdw

Yep, we are excited!!! We, too, leave very soon. Our adventure begins on Thursday!!! We arrive at GKTW on Friday. I hope everything goes well. We are pretty much packed except for daily essentials and my dh's clothes (of course) ! The boys are missing the last day of school, so they really feel like they are getting away with something. I am ready to go!


----------



## NEmel

nuts4wdw said:


> Yep, we are excited!!! We, too, leave very soon. Our adventure begins on Thursday!!! We arrive at GKTW on Friday. I hope everything goes well. We are pretty much packed except for daily essentials and my dh's clothes (of course) ! The boys are missing the last day of school, so they really feel like they are getting away with something. I am ready to go!



Hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## Lilfoot93

I was looking through our packet and noticed it said we could get a free stroller rental at the parks... For those that needed a double stroller were you able to get one? My twins are 4 so I am sure they will be using one during the day as well as Trev at some point.  Can't believe we leave in a few days!!

Jackie


----------



## Kktraylor

Looks like the money situation won't make it to where the whole family can go. We're now tryin to save up enough where they can at least go one day. We figured it'll be about $1000 to drive there Friday night. All go to Magic Kingdom on Saturday then my husband and the other four will drive back Sunday. My mom, myself, and my three will stay for the week.    It's not what we wanted but it's better than nothing. Hopefully we can come up with the money to make at least this happen. :-(


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

We got an email from our wish granters this morning. We are booked at GKTW Sept 2 to Sept 8. Brianna doesn't know yet. Can't wait to see her after school to tell her.


----------



## Kktraylor

Mommyto4Girlz said:


> We got an email from our wish granters this morning. We are booked at GKTW Sept 2 to Sept 8. Brianna doesn't know yet. Can't wait to see her after school to tell her.



I'm so happy for y'all!


----------



## spears2008

My nephew will likely be taking a WISH trip to WDW next spring.  My sis has 7 kids ages 2-11 (whew!) and will likely be bringing my nephew's full time care-giver for a total of 3 adults, 7 kids.  Will my sister's family still be put in a 2 bedroom unit at GKTW, or are there larger accomodations available?  Looking at the pictures of GKTW, I don't know how they could possibly fit in one unit.  Any chance the WISH will put her up at Disney? or another resort? or house?  

I'm hoping that my family can go at the same time to see my nieces and nephews experience WDW.  We own DVC and I would love for my sisters family to be in the same resort.  My sister has spoken to my nephew's doctors about the WISH trip, but hasn't contacted Make A Wish yet, so I have no idea if a Disney resort is an option.  I'm needing to make my DVC reservations so that our preferred dates don't fill up, but my sis isn't motivated to move forward with the planning.  She's just trying to make it through each day with 7 littles (4 of which have special needs of varying degrees). 

Any idea of what accomodations Make A Wish provides for a huge family?


----------



## Threeboysandachickie

GKTW would give the family two villas for 4 bedrooms. Also just so you know the MAW dates are not given out far in advance. Usually families have 3 months notice , and the full process varies by chapter taking up to a year from application sometimes. Be patient and let your sister enjoy this process at her own pace.

Many chapters do not allow families to stay at a Disney resort due to the fees involved. GKTW is an experience all it's own and is the choice of the majority of children and their families. Especially for a family of this size!


----------



## Kktraylor

Ok, now that our trip is coming up in two months, I need outfit ideas. How can I make cheap shirts?  Seven of them for one day all matching and then outfits for 3 kids the other days. My kiddos do NOT want to wear normal clothes. Lol


----------



## livndisney

Kktraylor said:


> Ok, now that our trip is coming up in two months, I need outfit ideas. How can I make cheap shirts?  Seven of them for one day all matching and then outfits for 3 kids the other days. My kiddos do NOT want to wear normal clothes. Lol



You can ask on the creative board to have someone design free irons. Then you can iron on the shirts.  I was just at Target today and they have plain tees for 3-5.00 each.


----------



## uk mum

Hi ....we are heading to gktw on sunday will anyone one else be there at the same time as us ?? X


----------



## erinalicia

Hi! I'm Erin. My DH and I have 3 children. We just received confirmation from MAW that my son's Disney Wish was approved. We are looking at going to Disney World around Thanksgiving. 

My oldest son, Aidan, had a near drowning accident just before he turned 2. He suffered an anoxic brain injury and is completely dependent on others for all of his care. He is non-verbal, does not crawl, walk, etc. He is completely tube fed. He has epilepsy, asthma and a slew of other issues. 

While he wasn't able to express his wish to us, he loves his Disney movies and shows. Our 2 younger children are excited enough about Disney to make up for the excitement that Aidan doesn't show. We wanted to be able to do something fun and memorable with Aidan as a family because he misses out on a lot. 

I just stumbled upon this forum last night so getting the hang of this, but I'm glad to have found it.


----------



## Meeks23

Lilfoot93 said:


> I can't believe after a year of planning Trevs wish trip it is almost here!!! We lea e next weekend!!! We are getting SO excited! I can't wait for sunny and warm weather as it has been cold and rainy here.
> 
> Now to start making a list so we can start packing soon. The kids are excited about their first plane ride...I'm hoping they will sleep part of the 6 hour trip!
> 
> Jackie



WOO HOO!!!!!  Hope your trip is super magical 



nuts4wdw said:


> Yep, we are excited!!! We, too, leave very soon. Our adventure begins on Thursday!!! We arrive at GKTW on Friday. I hope everything goes well. We are pretty much packed except for daily essentials and my dh's clothes (of course) ! The boys are missing the last day of school, so they really feel like they are getting away with something. I am ready to go!




YIPPIE!!!!!!  have a wonderful trip 


Kktraylor said:


> Looks like the money situation won't make it to where the whole family can go. We're now tryin to save up enough where they can at least go one day. We figured it'll be about $1000 to drive there Friday night. All go to Magic Kingdom on Saturday then my husband and the other four will drive back Sunday. My mom, myself, and my three will stay for the week.    It's not what we wanted but it's better than nothing. Hopefully we can come up with the money to make at least this happen. :-(



I am so sorry that your whole family wasn't able to be included.  You guys are in our thoughts that the rest of your plans work out for you   *Hugs to you*



Mommyto4Girlz said:


> We got an email from our wish granters this morning. We are booked at GKTW Sept 2 to Sept 8. Brianna doesn't know yet. Can't wait to see her after school to tell her.



WOOT WOOT!!!!  Oh I bet she had the best day ever after hearing that news 




I love all the scrapbooking ideas.  Before I had kiddos I used to scrapbook (like stuff from High School and for friends)....I think I will have to pull out all my old supplies and start again   Thanks for the great ideas and tips!!!


----------



## Meeks23

uk mum said:


> Hi ....we are heading to gktw on sunday will anyone one else be there at the same time as us ?? X



I hope your family has a blast!!!!!!!  



erinalicia said:


> Hi! I'm Erin. My DH and I have 3 children. We just received confirmation from MAW that my son's Disney Wish was approved. We are looking at going to Disney World around Thanksgiving.
> 
> My oldest son, Aidan, had a near drowning accident just before he turned 2. He suffered an anoxic brain injury and is completely dependent on others for all of his care. He is non-verbal, does not crawl, walk, etc. He is completely tube fed. He has epilepsy, asthma and a slew of other issues.
> 
> While he wasn't able to express his wish to us, he loves his Disney movies and shows. Our 2 younger children are excited enough about Disney to make up for the excitement that Aidan doesn't show. We wanted to be able to do something fun and memorable with Aidan as a family because he misses out on a lot.
> 
> I just stumbled upon this forum last night so getting the hang of this, but I'm glad to have found it.



 Hi Erin!  Welcome   We just received our flight info in the mail.  We will be at GKTW over Thanksgiving this year... Nov 25-Dec 1....maybe we will see you there!!!


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

Meeks23 said:


> WOOT WOOT!!!!  Oh I bet she had the best day ever after hearing that news



Brianna went to school and told all her friends she was going to go and see all the Disney Princesses. She also had me make a countdown calender for my phone so she could countdown the days.. Now let all the planning begin.


----------



## taliasmom

erinalicia said:
			
		

> Hi! I'm Erin. My DH and I have 3 children. We just received confirmation from MAW that my son's Disney Wish was approved. We are looking at going to Disney World around Thanksgiving.
> 
> My oldest son, Aidan, had a near drowning accident just before he turned 2. He suffered an anoxic brain injury and is completely dependent on others for all of his care. He is non-verbal, does not crawl, walk, etc. He is completely tube fed. He has epilepsy, asthma and a slew of other issues.
> 
> While he wasn't able to express his wish to us, he loves his Disney movies and shows. Our 2 younger children are excited enough about Disney to make up for the excitement that Aidan doesn't show. We wanted to be able to do something fun and memorable with Aidan as a family because he misses out on a lot.
> 
> I just stumbled upon this forum last night so getting the hang of this, but I'm glad to have found it.



Welcome! Different reasons, but our little peas are in the same pod, not easy momma! Bring your video cam, Talia reacted to Disneyland in ways we thought were long gone. I can't wait to get her to Florida! I'm sure Aidan will let you know how much he's enjoying it.  Congrats on the wish!


----------



## Lilfoot93

uk mum said:


> Hi ....we are heading to gktw on sunday will anyone one else be there at the same time as us ?? X



We will be there the same time! 



erinalicia said:


> Hi! I'm Erin. My DH and I have 3 children. We just received confirmation from MAW that my son's Disney Wish was approved. We are looking at going to Disney World around Thanksgiving.
> 
> My oldest son, Aidan, had a near drowning accident just before he turned 2. He suffered an anoxic brain injury and is completely dependent on others for all of his care. He is non-verbal, does not crawl, walk, etc. He is completely tube fed. He has epilepsy, asthma and a slew of other issues.
> 
> While he wasn't able to express his wish to us, he loves his Disney movies and shows. Our 2 younger children are excited enough about Disney to make up for the excitement that Aidan doesn't show. We wanted to be able to do something fun and memorable with Aidan as a family because he misses out on a lot.
> 
> I just stumbled upon this forum last night so getting the hang of this, but I'm glad to have found it.



Welcome!! Everyone on this board has been very helpful! I hope you get the dates you want! 

Now to start packing as we leave tomorrow night! Pray the kiddos sleep on the plane as it is a red eye! It seemed to take so long to get here yet at the same time it has come up so fast! 

Jackie


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

Hey! Update: Our flight times and info was recieved today. We fly down in the afternoon and then have an hr layover in ATL. Has anyone flown AirTran before...thought for a first time flyer with small children.


----------



## NEmel

Mommyto4Girlz said:
			
		

> Hey! Update: Our flight times and info was recieved today. We fly down in the afternoon and then have an hr layover in ATL. Has anyone flown AirTran before...thought for a first time flyer with small children.



We have flown Airtran from KC to Orlando. It went fine. Atlanta airport is huge so with just an hour you will have to hurry to your next gate. Take games, movies, & toys to keep them busy.


----------



## uk mum

Hi lilfoot93 .....if you see a family with three girls one of which is in a pink wheelchair and a very tall man , that will be us !!!! X


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

NEmel said:


> We have flown Airtran from KC to Orlando. It went fine. Atlanta airport is huge so with just an hour you will have to hurry to your next gate. Take games, movies, & toys to keep them busy.



Thanks. A couple friends of mine said to bring a stroller for the baby. Also do we have a good chance of sitting together?


----------



## Lilfoot93

uk mum said:


> Hi lilfoot93 .....if you see a family with three girls one of which is in a pink wheelchair and a very tall man , that will be us !!!! X



I will be on the look out! 

Jackie


----------



## taliasmom

Aug. 9th - 15th, woo-hoo!


----------



## Meeks23

taliasmom said:


> Aug. 9th - 15th, woo-hoo!



WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel's momma

Mom2M07 said:


> I kept crying on the way home, aware that we were coming back to the reality of our lives.





Oneplustwins said:


> Being back home has been a hard transition.



  Getting away was wonderful  , but also made our everyday reality seem all the worse once we got back.



AmyMom said:


> SO excited!  Our Molly was granted her wish to "see the princesses" and we're heading to GKTW and WDW on May 15-21.



  I hope you had a wonderful trip. 



Meeks23 said:


> 1) About what is the price to eat with characters and is it really worth it?



It really depends on your family.  Allears has all of the menus & prices.  Breakfasts are cheaper.  Dinners are approx.  $40 adults/$20 kids (castle is about $67/$40)  Any table service meal is going to take about 2 hours or so, and if it's a resort restaurant, that's even more time away from the parks.  One complaint I've read, is that the kids are so excited about the characters, they barely eat, and then have to be fed again soon after.  We've done most of the character meals, and enjoyed them very much, but it was with free dining.  For us, it's just too expensive.



2012bella13 said:


> The Doctors said Brook can go to kindergarten, she has been off all of her meds & can have shots to go to school. We went to the registeration day & she was in the classes for a half of the day with all of the other kids. The next day she came day with a fever, I am scared about how the school yr will go, I pray that she will do okay, & not set her illness off again.



Yay for being able to go to school.   Hugs about worrying about germs  - it's a constant concern for us too. 



Mommyto4Girlz said:


> We got an email from our wish granters this morning. We are booked at GKTW Sept 2 to Sept 8.



 Emily.  Yay for dates   We've flown AirTran quite a few times, but it was before the merger, and we were able to select our seats in advance.  Like Melissa said, ATL is huge, but we were always fortunate & our gates were literally right next to each other every time. 



erinalicia said:


> Hi! I'm Erin. My DH and I have 3 children. We just received confirmation from MAW that my son's Disney Wish was approved. We are looking at going to Disney World around Thanksgiving.



 Erin. So sorry about Aidan's accident and everything he has to deal with.  Yay that he's getting a wish  




uk mum said:


> Hi ....we are heading to gktw on sunday will anyone one else be there at the same time as us ?? X



Hope you're having a wonderful trip 



spears2008 said:


> My nephew will likely be taking a WISH trip to WDW next spring.
> 
> Any idea of what accomodations Make A Wish provides for a huge family?



  Like Holly said, some chapters will only do GKTW, but I've read reports where the child specifically requested a specific wdw resort, and the chapter granted the request.




taliasmom said:


> Aug. 9th - 15th, woo-hoo!



Yay!


----------



## kalimom6

I haven't been on here in awhile, life is just so busy.  We went on my daughter's trip to GKTW in December 2012.  I still miss that time.  But life goes on, I am due anytime now with our 7th.
First, I want to tell the previous poster that her sister's family will most likely have 2 villas.  My husband and I and our 6 kids fit perfectly in one but I think 8 is the max.
The reason for todays post was I wanted to share something with you.  The people who granted my daughters wish is a "project" run by our state highway patrol, not MAW.  This project holds 2 reunions a year, one the first weekend in June,  the other the first weekend in December.   We missed out on the December one as we were on our trip.  That was a Christmas party held at a hot springs resort.  We can't wait to go this year.  The summer reunion is held at an old inn near Glacier National Park.  We got there friday night and stayed through sunday.  Nothing was out of our pocket besides gas to get there.  The kids had helicopter, semi truck, motorcycle,  horse and buggy, and, the highlight, red jammer buses.  Those buses were built in 1936 and have been restored.  Google them, they are very cool.  We spent the day in Glacier park.
All the people there were either highway patrol family or wish recipients.  Some have been coming for 24 years! One wish recipient, who is almost 22, has a degenerative brain disease.  He went to GKTW 6 years ago.  Here is what I wanted to share.  He wanted to go to the swimming party one night.  So on the walk to the pool, he asked his mom if he could do a cannonball into the pool.  His mom said no, there are sick kids here and it might be dangerous.  He looked at her with a shocked look on his face.  He said that there were no sick kids there.  They got to thd pool and her and her husband got teary eyed.  There were kids with all sorts of illnesses, some visible, most not, wheelchairs in the pool, but yet, looking at them, NONE were sick, they were just kids having fun.
I thought that was so sweet and had to share, because it's true.  I am so thankful for the wish project and I cannot believe that still, after granting the wish, they are involved in the life of these kids.
This is long, sorry.  And it's hard to edit on my tablet so I apologize for any errors.


----------



## kalimom6

Wanted to verify, after reading what I wrote, the swimming party at GKTW, not our reunion weekend.


----------



## TSWJan78

Hi everyone,

I just wanted to stop by to let you know we are do a fundraiser for GKTW in Leominster MA June 28-30th.  This is our third year and over the first 2 we raised over $25,000 for GKTW!!  Planned we have a Welcome Dinner on friday, a private screening of Monsters University and a BBQ on Saturday and a mini golf tournment and DIS Unplugged podcast recording on Sunday.  100% of the proceedes go to GKTW and this year we are looking for corporate sponsors so we are sure to raise LOTS of money.  Here is the link on the podcast board incase anyone wants to join us.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3078852.  You can also PM me or email NEDisMeet@gmail.com if you have any questions.  Hope any of you who are New Englanders decide to join us.. it is a GREAT day!!


----------



## angel's momma

*Sarah* - Wonderful story.   Also wonderful that your wish group offers so much for the kids. So exciting about your upcoming delivery.  



TSWJan78 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to stop by to let you know we are do a fundraiser for GKTW in Leominster MA June 28-30th.  This is our third year and over the first 2 we raised over $25,000 for GKTW!!  Planned we have a Welcome Dinner on friday, a private screening of Monsters University and a BBQ on Saturday and a mini golf tournment and DIS Unplugged podcast recording on Sunday.  100% of the proceedes go to GKTW and this year we are looking for corporate sponsors so we are sure to raise LOTS of money.  Here is the link on the podcast board incase anyone wants to join us.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3078852.  You can also PM me or email NEDisMeet@gmail.com if you have any questions.  Hope any of you who are New Englanders decide to join us.. it is a GREAT day!!



Wonderful   Thank you!


----------



## Lilfoot93

uk mum said:


> Hi ....we are heading to gktw on sunday will anyone one else be there at the same time as us ?? X



How are you guys doing with all the rain  my kids are done with it! Hoping it lets up soon! 

Jackie


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

I have been trying to get a hold of some people to do some designs for me, I posted in the Creative Disigns forums but it looks like the last time anyone posted anything or even talked about something on that forum was in May. Does anyone know anywhere I can get designs for tshirts, countdown calenders, stroller markers, luggage tags...ANYTHING I am desperatly. I want to be prepared for everything before I have to be. So just let me know.


----------



## Lilfoot93

I went online and typed in Disney countdown calendars. There was a ton of different designs to look at! It was hard to choose which one to make. I ended up using a couple different designs and putting them together. We used our old luggage tags from years ago but I am sure you could do the same with them too. We just bought some fun duct tape and put it on the handles! 

Jackie


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

Thanks Lilfoot


----------



## angel's momma

Mommyto4Girlz said:


> I have been trying to get a hold of some people to do some designs for me, I posted in the Creative Disigns forums but it looks like the last time anyone posted anything or even talked about something on that forum was in May. Does anyone know anywhere I can get designs for tshirts, countdown calenders, stroller markers, luggage tags...ANYTHING I am desperatly. I want to be prepared for everything before I have to be. So just let me know.



I'm not sure where you posted, but the Creative DISigns forum is active, and has posts from today, yesterday, etc.  Here's the link - http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=105

I know Mandy does the stroller plates & luggage tags- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3011220

Hope you find what you need.


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

angel's momma said:
			
		

> I'm not sure where you posted, but the Creative DISigns forum is active, and has posts from today, yesterday, etc.  Here's the link - http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=105
> 
> I know Mandy does the stroller plates & luggage tags- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3011220
> 
> Hope you find what you need.



Thanks I posted in there but got no reply. I'll post again


----------



## PunchkinPatrol

Hi everyone!

I'm Holden's mom!  My friend Ana~n~Joseph had been posting about my son on this thread and thought I would finally join!  I got a phone call from MaW yesterday telling us we were approved for our wish and they had already booked our flight and cruise.    I have started a pre-trip report (because Ana told me to hehehe).  Please bare with me while I learn my way around here!

I don't have enough posts to put up a link so search for Holden's Make-a-Wish on the Pre-trip Report thread and I just posted it (or at least I think I did )


----------



## Ana~n~Joseph

PunchkinPatrol said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Holden's mom!  My friend Ana~n~Joseph had been posting about my son on this thread and thought I would finally join!  I got a phone call from MaW yesterday telling us we were approved for our wish and they had already booked our flight and cruise.    I have started a pre-trip report (because Ana told me to hehehe).  Please bare with me while I learn my way around here!
> 
> I don't have enough posts to put up a link so search for Holden's Make-a-Wish on the Pre-trip Report thread and I just posted it (or at least I think I did )





Below is the link 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3125288


----------



## PunchkinPatrol

I guess I should mention when our dates are!  

Holden wished to go on the "Mickey boat" so we are off on the Disney Dream from August 18-22nd.       We have never sailed Disney before so everyone is really excited!    The two month notice makes me a little nervous as I'm a huge planner but I'm going to try to just roll with it.    

They did deny our request to extend the trip (we would have paid for it) so oh well.  They are flying us in the day the ship leaves and flying us back the day the ship gets back so unfortunately no time for even a quick visit to MK.  Oh well!  Just another excuse to plan another trip to Disney World, right?

Holden's name was submitted to MaW on June 20, 2012 and we submitted all the paperwork back in January (do they usually take this long? granted they did lose all the paperwork and we had to refill all the forms out in April),  but we finally got the wish granted yesterday.   Everything is also already booked!


----------



## mydisneyanytime

We are headed to Disneyland for my son's MAW trip in July.  He wished to go to Cars Land!!  I started a pre trip report here but have not kept up with it as life has taken over!!  We are extending our trip by 3 days so that we can visit San Diego to go to the zoo and maybe SeaWorld.  

We don't know where that we are staying or even our iteneray.  Our chapter said that it would be June 27 before we have anything specific (we leave July 5!).  

He is super excited and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to send any post cards from California or Disneyland to him over the next few weeks?  We have been talking a lot about California and I thought that it might be neat for him to see different places and even the park itself.  He and his sister love to get mail!!

If you are willing to, please pm me and I will send you our address. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lilfoot93

PunchkinPatrol said:


> I guess I should mention when our dates are!
> 
> Holden wished to go on the "Mickey boat" so we are off on the Disney Dream from August 18-22nd.       We have never sailed Disney before so everyone is really excited!    The two month notice makes me a little nervous as I'm a huge planner but I'm going to try to just roll with it.
> 
> They did deny our request to extend the trip (we would have paid for it) so oh well.  They are flying us in the day the ship leaves and flying us back the day the ship gets back so unfortunately no time for even a quick visit to MK.  Oh well!  Just another excuse to plan another trip to Disney World, right?
> 
> Holden's name was submitted to MaW on June 20, 2012 and we submitted all the paperwork back in January (do they usually take this long? granted they did lose all the paperwork and we had to refill all the forms out in April),  but we finally got the wish granted yesterday.   Everything is also already booked!



Yay for dates!!! Sorry you were not able to extend. Our chapter does not allow it either. Ours took a year too but that was because of Trev's specific wish of Star Wars Weekend. 



mydisneyanytime said:


> We are headed to Disneyland for my son's MAW trip in July.  He wished to go to Cars Land!!  I started a pre trip report here but have not kept up with it as life has taken over!!  We are extending our trip by 3 days so that we can visit San Diego to go to the zoo and maybe SeaWorld.
> 
> We don't know where that we are staying or even our iteneray.  Our chapter said that it would be June 27 before we have anything specific (we leave July 5!).
> 
> He is super excited and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to send any post cards from California or Disneyland to him over the next few weeks?  We have been talking a lot about California and I thought that it might be neat for him to see different places and even the park itself.  He and his sister love to get mail!!
> 
> If you are willing to, please pm me and I will send you our address. Thanks!!!



Yay for dates! Glad you get to extend! 

Jackie


----------



## angel's momma

Mommyto4Girlz said:


> Thanks I posted in there but got no reply. I'll post again



Sorry you didn't get a response.  Mandy & Eva filled requests for me very promptly, but it was a few months ago.  I hope someone is able to help you. 



PunchkinPatrol said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm Holden's mom!  My friend Ana~n~Joseph had been posting about my son on this thread and thought I would finally join!  I got a phone call from MaW yesterday telling us we were approved for our wish and they had already booked our flight and cruise.    I have started a pre-trip report (because Ana told me to hehehe).  Please bare with me while I learn my way around here!
> 
> I don't have enough posts to put up a link so search for Holden's Make-a-Wish on the Pre-trip Report thread and I just posted it (or at least I think I did )





PunchkinPatrol said:


> I guess I should mention when our dates are!
> 
> Holden wished to go on the "Mickey boat" so we are off on the Disney Dream from August 18-22nd.       We have never sailed Disney before so everyone is really excited!    The two month notice makes me a little nervous as I'm a huge planner but I'm going to try to just roll with it.
> 
> They did deny our request to extend the trip (we would have paid for it) so oh well.  They are flying us in the day the ship leaves and flying us back the day the ship gets back so unfortunately no time for even a quick visit to MK.  Oh well!  Just another excuse to plan another trip to Disney World, right?
> 
> Holden's name was submitted to MaW on June 20, 2012 and we submitted all the paperwork back in January (do they usually take this long? granted they did lose all the paperwork and we had to refill all the forms out in April),  but we finally got the wish granted yesterday.   Everything is also already booked!



  Yay for having dates.   Sorry about the long process, lost paperwork, and that you can't extend.  I'm a planner too.    The Cruise Forum is full of great info.  DD's Wish Cruise was in April, and we're happy to try to answer any questions.  You're going to have a fantastic trip.   Here's a thread you can post on to get your 10 posts  - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31288549



mydisneyanytime said:


> We are headed to Disneyland for my son's MAW trip in July.  He wished to go to Cars Land!!  I started a pre trip report here but have not kept up with it as life has taken over!!  We are extending our trip by 3 days so that we can visit San Diego to go to the zoo and maybe SeaWorld.
> 
> We don't know where that we are staying or even our iteneray.  Our chapter said that it would be June 27 before we have anything specific (we leave July 5!).
> 
> He is super excited and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to send any post cards from California or Disneyland to him over the next few weeks?  We have been talking a lot about California and I thought that it might be neat for him to see different places and even the park itself.  He and his sister love to get mail!!
> 
> If you are willing to, please pm me and I will send you our address. Thanks!!!



Yay for being able to extend and go to San Diego.   Sorry you won't find out any details earlier.  You may get a better response for postcards on another section of the DIS that gets more views.


----------



## taliasmom

PunchkinPatrol said:
			
		

> I guess I should mention when our dates are!
> 
> Holden wished to go on the "Mickey boat" so we are off on the Disney Dream from August 18-22nd.       We have never sailed Disney before so everyone is really excited!    The two month notice makes me a little nervous as I'm a huge planner but I'm going to try to just roll with it.
> 
> They did deny our request to extend the trip (we would have paid for it) so oh well.  They are flying us in the day the ship leaves and flying us back the day the ship gets back so unfortunately no time for even a quick visit to MK.  Oh well!  Just another excuse to plan another trip to Disney World, right?
> 
> Holden's name was submitted to MaW on June 20, 2012 and we submitted all the paperwork back in January (do they usually take this long? granted they did lose all the paperwork and we had to refill all the forms out in April),  but we finally got the wish granted yesterday.   Everything is also already booked!



We are going in August and applied in may of 2012. Sometimes it just gets complicated. Also depends on how many families they are working on.


----------



## PunchkinPatrol

taliasmom said:


> We are going in August and applied in may of 2012. Sometimes it just gets complicated. Also depends on how many families they are working on.




So it's not only me? Good! I thought we were jinxed!  I guess it didn't help that they told us that they lost our paperwork.   They had to re-interview Holden over the phone   That was interesting.


----------



## taliasmom

PunchkinPatrol said:
			
		

> So it's not only me? Good! I thought we were jinxed!  I guess it didn't help that they told us that they lost our paperwork.   They had to re-interview Holden over the phone   That was interesting.



They didn't lose our paperwork, but we did have to reinterview because a doctor argued the trip. The only negative now is the month, we were shooting for spring or fall. But still, just glad to be going at this point!


----------



## taliasmom

Anyone else hear the crickets? LoL. hope everyone enjoys the day out there!


----------



## 4pmama

Hi everyone! I'm so excited to join you all here. We just got DD's MAW approval two weeks ago, so we're early on in the process but I'm already bubbling with excitement and anticipation! 

My family is me, DH, Wish Kid DD-7, and DS-18 mo. My mom and MIL want to tag along at their own expense on our trip-we are very close to both of them and my mom in particular is a lifesaver helper for us. We're grateful and blessed by the support she gives us when DD is sick.  

They will be paying their own airfare, park tix, food, but can they stay at GKTW with us and ride with us to the airport in whatever transportation MAW provides? Will they give us a big enough rental car for 6 people even if 2 people aren't included in the wish? Anyone with similar experiences they'd like to share?

I read on the GKTW info PDF file that grandparents can come and stay in the villa if the total number is still less than 8 people (it is in our case) but only if they are non-complimentary participants and approved by MAW. 

Of course our wish grantors will be coming soon to talk with us...but I thought I'd ask here first! Too excited! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## Lilfoot93

4pmama said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so excited to join you all here. We just got DD's MAW approval two weeks ago, so we're early on in the process but I'm already bubbling with excitement and anticipation!
> 
> My family is me, DH, Wish Kid DD-7, and DS-18 mo. My mom and MIL want to tag along at their own expense on our trip-we are very close to both of them and my mom in particular is a lifesaver helper for us. We're grateful and blessed by the support she gives us when DD is sick.
> 
> They will be paying their own airfare, park tix, food, but can they stay at GKTW with us and ride with us to the airport in whatever transportation MAW provides? Will they give us a big enough rental car for 6 people even if 2 people aren't included in the wish? Anyone with similar experiences they'd like to share?
> 
> I read on the GKTW info PDF file that grandparents can come and stay in the villa if the total number is still less than 8 people (it is in our case) but only if they are non-complimentary participants and approved by MAW.
> 
> Of course our wish grantors will be coming soon to talk with us...but I thought I'd ask here first! Too excited!
> 
> THANK YOU!




Welcome!! Glad your daughter gets her wish! We got back a couple weeks ago from my sons wish trip. We had my Dad come with us and he was able to stay with us at GKTW as well as eat there. MAW paid for his transportation to and from the airport. He paid for everything else. They did give us a minivan but we have 5 in our family and my Dad made 6, so we would have gotten a mini van no matter what. 

What is your daughters wish? My son (also 7) was to go to be a Jedi during Star Wars Weekend. 

Jackie


----------



## taliasmom

Do any of you know if they do wheelchair van rentals?


----------



## taliasmom

Nevermind, they do. Yay Google, lol.


----------



## taliasmom

Hope everyone is staying cool out there!


----------



## 4pmama

Lilfoot93 said:


> Welcome!! Glad your daughter gets her wish! We got back a couple weeks ago from my sons wish trip. We had my Dad come with us and he was able to stay with us at GKTW as well as eat there. MAW paid for his transportation to and from the airport. He paid for everything else. They did give us a minivan but we have 5 in our family and my Dad made 6, so we would have gotten a mini van no matter what.
> 
> What is your daughters wish? My son (also 7) was to go to be a Jedi during Star Wars Weekend.
> 
> Jackie



Hi Jackie! Well I'm glad to know it's not unheard of! The grandmas will be coming either way-it would just be nice to have them around without having to pick them up or get another rental, and it would be extra nice to have some Mommy, Daddy and Ramona time, and be able to leave grandmas and baby bro at the village, for say, MVMCP! 

We haven't met with the wish grantors yet! Ramona was approved on 6/7, we got the call followed by the info packet/Welcome to MAW, but still haven't heard from our grantors. A friend in the same town (actually in the same classroom as DD-small world/town ) started the process a few weeks ahead of us and it took four weeks after approval to have the meeting...so any day now! Been three weeks for us and I'm too excited to hold off on planning. I do not anticipate any hang-ups or issues clearing Ramona for travel, so...I'm not keeping myself of the DIS any longer 

Ramona's wish is simply "I go DISNEYWORLD!"  She adds new tidbits in here and there as far as what she wants to see/do, but mostly she talks about who she wants to come along. I am surprised she understands (she has an ID), and she totally does. We talked about this place called WDW, and showed some pictures and youtube videos, and asked what she thought (knowing she would absolutely LOVE it) and she has literally mentioned it every ten minutes since...if she's awake that is  This has been going on for three weeks.  She says, "Mommy, guess what? Oh, I go Disneyworld. Mommy, Daddy, Baby go too. And gramma Pam. And gramma Dawn!"

Would it be ridiculous to start a PTR and introduce you guys to Ramona more officially? Eager beaver over here.


----------



## angel's momma

taliasmom said:


> Anyone else hear the crickets? LoL. hope everyone enjoys the day out there!



Hi Charolott   Yes, it sure has been quiet around here lately.   Sorry I'm so behind on everything, will try to check on your thread very soon.



4pmama said:


> Would it be ridiculous to start a PTR and introduce you guys to Ramona more officially? Eager beaver over here.



 Caitlin.  So exciting that Ramona is getting a wish.   She sounds adorable.   Hope you hear from the granters soon.  Have you been to wdw before?  MVMCP is wonderful.   Yes, please start a PTR.


----------



## starienite

Former Wish Family update.

I want to share some great news about our Wish Kid. Devon is AVM free! We found out a few months ago, and I didn't think to update. We are also going to Disneyland in a few weeks! Going to be hard going back and not being able to cut lines and not wait as long. Hope all the new wish families have an excellent time at WDW. If any wish families have a child with an AVM, send me a message!


----------



## angel's momma

starienite said:


> Former Wish Family update.
> 
> I want to share some great news about our Wish Kid. Devon is AVM free! We found out a few months ago, and I didn't think to update. We are also going to Disneyland in a few weeks! Going to be hard going back and not being able to cut lines and not wait as long. Hope all the new wish families have an excellent time at WDW. If any wish families have a child with an AVM, send me a message!



Wonderful news!   Have a wonderful trip


----------



## Kktraylor

So excited...Ava's trip is in less than 3 weeks!!!  Anyway, I know someone mentioned a photographer who does a free or discounted photo session while you're on your wish trip. Does anyone have the info on it?


----------



## livndisney

Kktraylor said:


> So excited...Ava's trip is in less than 3 weeks!!!  Anyway, I know someone mentioned a photographer who does a free or discounted photo session while you're on your wish trip. Does anyone have the info on it?



Do you mean the Photopass Cd thru GKTW?


----------



## Kktraylor

livndisney said:


> Do you mean the Photopass Cd thru GKTW?



No, it was some photographer that you can schedule with to do a photo session.


----------



## 4pmama

angel's momma said:


> Caitlin.  So exciting that Ramona is getting a wish.   She sounds adorable.   Hope you hear from the granters soon.  Have you been to wdw before?  MVMCP is wonderful.   Yes, please start a PTR.



OK! Will do ASAP. I will start my own thread for that 



starienite said:


> Former Wish Family update.
> 
> I want to share some great news about our Wish Kid. Devon is AVM free!



 Awesome!


----------



## 4pmama

Hi all, 

So I'm unable to reply to other threads-wanted to reply to some TRs. And the link to post 10 times is a closed thread. Where else can I post 10 times? 

Thanks!


----------



## angel's momma

4pmama said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I'm unable to reply to other threads-wanted to reply to some TRs. And the link to post 10 times is a closed thread. Where else can I post 10 times?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry they closed the post to 10 thread.   You should still be able to post on other threads.


----------



## 4pmama

It's just an intro to the fam at this point, but yay! 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3134773


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

We are going to Flordia for Brianna's Make A Wish Trip to Disney. Did anyone ever request a stroller from Make A Wish and have it granted. If so, where or what kind did you get. I requested a double stroller since Brianna can walk alot in the sun and I have an 18 mth old so I was just wondering what kind I would be getting.. I dont have to use the ones that sea world, universal studios, and disney provide us unless I want to...Ne comments would be appreciated. I told Make a Wish I was going to get one from OrlandoStrollerRental.com and they said no dont we will take care of it cus they have connections down there.


----------



## blessedmom4

Mommyto4Girlz said:


> We are going to Flordia for Brianna's Make A Wish Trip to Disney. Did anyone ever request a stroller from Make A Wish and have it granted. If so, where or what kind did you get. I requested a double stroller since Brianna can walk alot in the sun and I have an 18 mth old so I was just wondering what kind I would be getting.. I dont have to use the ones that sea world, universal studios, and disney provide us unless I want to...Ne comments would be appreciated. I told Make a Wish I was going to get one from OrlandoStrollerRental.com and they said no dont we will take care of it cus they have connections down there.



*
I would confirm with your wish granters exactly what you need/want and they will be able to assure you that is what they have rented for you if you don't want to use the double strollers at each park. It is a a long walk from the parking lots to the parks without your own stroller, so I think that is an excellent idea.

*

*****************************************************

*
I wanted to wish all of the US Wishtrippers a very happy Holiday and a Belated shout out to our Canadian friends as well!
*


*



Judy, Pete, Christian, David, Rachel and Lisa​*



​


----------



## Kktraylor

We leave for our trip in 10 days!!!!!!


----------



## Moodyzblu

Kktraylor said:


> We leave for our trip in 10 days!!!!!!



Yay !!


----------



## Mommyto4Girlz

I guess I should rephrase an earlier question that i asked. I previously asked about double stroller rental. I requested a double stroller for our use in the parks and while we are down there. Make a wish granted us the stroller. But what I was trying to say earlier was..Did anyone else ever do this and if so...where did they rent the stroller from...if they told you or not..I just wanted to know what kind of stroller I was going to be getting.


----------



## 4pmama

Kktraylor said:


> We leave for our trip in 10 days!!!!!!



 SO EXCITING!


----------



## 4pmama

FYI: Scrapbooking paper and albums are 40% off! I got an awesome Mickey album for $13.99! 

Our volunteers were out this weekend, and wanted us to "keep the ideas coming" with regard to any wish details/special things for Ramona. I thought that was their department, but I guess they want to get as much info on what we think would be great as possible and then work some magic.  We are focusing on Toy Story for Ramona's wish and chose Woody as character meet priority #1. Any other ideas? Ramona is going to be so thrilled with "just" WDW and GKTW! I mean, seriously! But they said every little bit of info we give them on what Ramona would love will help them make the perfect experience. I would love your advice


----------



## 4pmama

4pmama said:


> FYI: Scrapbooking paper and albums are 40% off! I got an awesome Mickey album for $13.99!
> :


 
Lol. Website would be helpful, eh? The sale is at Joann.com


----------



## taliasmom

Just got a call with flight info, I just want to giggle. Can't wait to tell the kids/hubby!


----------



## Kktraylor

taliasmom said:


> Just got a call with flight info, I just want to giggle. Can't wait to tell the kids/hubby!



Yay!  I know how you feel. Yesterday we got our packet with our check and make a wish button!  .


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> Yay!  I know how you feel. Yesterday we got our packet with our check and make a wish button!  .



Congrats! Every little thing just makes it a little more real. Talia really loved fireworks on the fourth, so it reassures me she still has usable sight, so I know she is going to love this trip!


----------



## Kktraylor

taliasmom said:


> Congrats! Every little thing just makes it a little more real. Talia really loved fireworks on the fourth, so it reassures me she still has usable sight, so I know she is going to love this trip!



When are y'all leaving?  We leave in less than a week, but we still haven't come up with the money for all the kids to go.  I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> When are y'all leaving?  We leave in less than a week, but we still haven't come up with the money for all the kids to go.  I'm not giving up yet.



We leave Aug. 9th, still a few weeks, but its going fast. I really hope you can pull it off, I know how much it means to all of you.


----------



## Kktraylor

taliasmom said:


> We leave Aug. 9th, still a few weeks, but its going fast. I really hope you can pull it off, I know how much it means to all of you.



Aug 9 is the day school starts here. Also my little man Nate's 7th bday.


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> Aug 9 is the day school starts here. Also my little man Nate's 7th bday.



Well Happy early Birthday to Nate! Reno doesn't start college till late august, and Talia doesn't go, so anytime was good for us.  Got a letter from maw yesterday that our flights are confirmed, and they will send the whole itinerary closer to the trip. It was kind of funny cause she said she was sending me the letter, but everything on it she told me over the phone, lol. Its cute with Disney characters on it so it will be a good scrapbook piece later.


----------



## 4pmama

Kktraylor said:


> When are y'all leaving?  We leave in less than a week, but we still haven't come up with the money for all the kids to go.  I'm not giving up yet.



Are you all set? Happy travels!


----------



## Kktraylor

4pmama said:


> Are you all set? Happy travels!



We're getting packed...leave on Friday. But, we weren't able to come up with the money for the other kids. :-(. So, Ava is excited but pretty bummed. And she refuses to talk about it in front of her siblings.


----------



## 4pmama

Kktraylor said:


> We're getting packed...leave on Friday. But, we weren't able to come up with the money for the other kids. :-(. So, Ava is excited but pretty bummed. And she refuses to talk about it in front of her siblings.



Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that! Ava sounds so sweet-I hope she's still able to really enjoy herself despite the fact that her sibs can't join. It will be amazing and wonderful for her, no matter what. But I am truly sorry your family won't be all together.


----------



## spmoseley

Hello all!

My son Cole was born with severe ebstein's anomoly and pulmonary atresia 4.5 years ago. He has had three open heart surgeries (the last one just this past April). One of his nurses at his most recent surgery suggested we contact the Make a Wish Foundation. Fast forward to today, when we just received our itinerary for a trip to Disney World. 

We leave on September 7 for five days at Give Kids the World/Disney. I stumbled upon this website while looking for trip advice for Make a Wish kids going to Disney. I've already learned a lot but would definitely love more input and advice. I hope to post a trip report and pictures as well. My wife and I are almost as excited as Cole is. He will turn five while we are on the trip!


----------



## Lilfoot93

spmoseley said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My son Cole was born with severe ebstein's anomoly and pulmonary atresia 4.5 years ago. He has had three open heart surgeries (the last one just this past April). One of his nurses at his most recent surgery suggested we contact the Make a Wish Foundation. Fast forward to today, when we just received our itinerary for a trip to Disney World.
> 
> We leave on September 7 for five days at Give Kids the World/Disney. I stumbled upon this website while looking for trip advice for Make a Wish kids going to Disney. I've already learned a lot but would definitely love more input and advice. I hope to post a trip report and pictures as well. My wife and I are almost as excited as Cole is. He will turn five while we are on the trip!



Welcome!! My son Trevor has pulmonary atresia w/IVS. He just turned 8 last weekend. We went on my sons wish trip in June. This board has been wonderful! Can't wait to hear more about your son and your plans for his upcoming wish trip. 

Jackie


----------



## spmoseley

I have a bit of a follow-up question. We received a letter from the Make a Wish foundation yesterday, telling us the dates of departure and return for our trip. In the letter, it said that we would be receiving our "daily schedule" soon. What does that mean? Does MAW actually dictate how we spend each day of our trip?


----------



## taliasmom

spmoseley said:
			
		

> I have a bit of a follow-up question. We received a letter from the Make a Wish foundation yesterday, telling us the dates of departure and return for our trip. In the letter, it said that we would be receiving our "daily schedule" soon. What does that mean? Does MAW actually dictate how we spend each day of our trip?



Not at all, a bit before your trip you should get more detailed flight info, your expense check , and if they planned anything extra I would assume info will be in there too. We should get ours sometime next week! Woohoo! But no, they dont micro manage the trip. Welcome to the board!


----------



## spmoseley

taliasmom said:


> Not at all, a bit before your trip you should get more detailed flight info, your expense check , and if they planned anything extra I would assume info will be in there too. We should get ours sometime next week! Woohoo! But no, they dont micro manage the trip. Welcome to the board!



A check?! I wasn't aware of receiving spending money. That's awesome news, as we definitely want to let Cole buy souvenirs.

Thank you for your help!

Another question for those in the know: I know that someone from Give Kids the World will meet us at the airport and help us secure our rental car. Do they then ride with us to the resort and help us with the check-in process?


----------



## 4pmama

spmoseley said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My son Cole was born with severe ebstein's anomoly and pulmonary atresia 4.5 years ago. He has had three open heart surgeries (the last one just this past April). One of his nurses at his most recent surgery suggested we contact the Make a Wish Foundation. Fast forward to today, when we just received our itinerary for a trip to Disney World.
> 
> We leave on September 7 for five days at Give Kids the World/Disney. I stumbled upon this website while looking for trip advice for Make a Wish kids going to Disney. I've already learned a lot but would definitely love more input and advice. I hope to post a trip report and pictures as well. My wife and I are almost as excited as Cole is. He will turn five while we are on the trip!



Hello and welcome! Your trip is coming right up-can't wait for the trip report! We are going in November, dates still not confirmed. And my husband and I are as excited as our wish kid, too!


----------



## Lilfoot93

spmoseley said:


> A check?! I wasn't aware of receiving spending money. That's awesome news, as we definitely want to let Cole buy souvenirs.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Another question for those in the know: I know that someone from Give Kids the World will meet us at the airport and help us secure our rental car. Do they then ride with us to the resort and help us with the check-in process?



They do not ride with you. Once you arrive at GKTW you stop at the first building and check in there. It took a few minutes for them to go over everything. Then the volunteer drives a golf cart and you follow and they will show you where your room is and take a pic next to your sign. 

Also, the expense check is to cover things like food, souvenirs, tolls, gas for your rental car. 

Hope you have a magical time!

Jackie


----------



## PunchkinPatrol

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I'm not too good at keeping up with things.  I just posted an update on my trip report but I'm not sure if anyone is even reading it  so I'm putting it on here as well    Hope that's ok!

Wow, I'm horrible at this updating stuff. For a while I couldn't find this thread at all  Anyway, I wanted to share that we told Holden about his Wish this past weekend. We surprised him in the morning with a giant box. In the box there were balloons that came out as soon as he opened it and one balloon read "Your Wish Came True" and the other said "Mickey Mouse Boat - August 18th". When his older brother, Trey, read them, he got so excited! We then had a small cake and a gift from Mickey for him to unwrap (it was underwear, I really need him to potty train!!!). We made it a family affair just us and the kids (and well, Ana was there too, she helped with everything). Here's a picture:







Our Volunteer told me she'll stop by the house a few days before the trip to drop off our itinerary and spending money so I guess that is next. We are saving up our pennies to pay for all the "extras" (we are not sure what exactly MAW pays for so just in case we are budgeting for everything). Everyone is so excited about this and Holden is really looking forward to getting on an airplane for the first time and seeing Mickey!!!


----------



## 2specialkids

Indiana Children's Wish Fund is granting my DD a Wish trip! They called today to let us know. We are going Sept 26-Oct 2. We're so excited because Daddy is going too. I'm excited but part of me is a little sad that both of my kids have qualified for trips. Still, I'm putting that aside a we're going to make this trip AMAZING for her. 
I'll start our pre-trip when I get home. Typing on this kindle is making me crazy lol!


----------



## JasmineOtt

Hi! My name is Jasmine. My brother Jesse was just granted a wish from Make a Wish! We haven't met with his wish granters yet, but we are excited to start the planning process! We have a lot of questions we are anxious to have answered and would love any info or tips you can give us.

I posted the beginning of a PTR, because I thought I had to do that first, but we're just so excited to begin planning and ready to have all our questions answered! It's under the Pre-Trip Reports and Plans Forum under "Jesse's Wish Trip MAW!!!"


----------



## Happy Dreams1

I don't exactly know how visiting as an Alumni Family works. We really want to visit and return for the first time after the wish trip (2011) in January 2014. We also want to do a couple days at Universal and IOA. 

Can anyone shed some light as to how we have to present ourselves and what to expect? It will be the same people visiting ( same # too) as when we were on the wish trip.


----------



## livndisney

Happy Dreams1 said:


> I don't exactly know how visiting as an Alumni Family works. We really want to visit and return for the first time after the wish trip (2011) in January 2014. We also want to do a couple days at Universal and IOA.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light as to how we have to present ourselves and what to expect? It will be the same people visiting ( same # too) as when we were on the wish trip.



You can visit the village as an Alumni Family, look around etc. Some families even go back and volunteer.


----------



## Kktraylor

We just made it home from our trip. Wow!!  It was simply magical!!!  

Kristy


----------



## taliasmom

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> We just made it home from our trip. Wow!!  It was simply magical!!!
> 
> Kristy



So fast! Sigh...wish they were longer


----------



## taliasmom

Talia got a box of goodies from MAW today! Pretty cool! All smiles tonight, although she wasn't interested when we opened it, lol. She's happy now.


----------



## NEmel

Kktraylor said:
			
		

> We just made it home from our trip. Wow!!  It was simply magical!!!
> 
> Kristy



Yea! Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## 4pmama

How have families with toddlers in tow handled naps during their wish trips?  DS will be 23 months on our trip in Nov. He's 19 months now and naps once a day usually in the morning after being up about 3 hours. We are on the west coast, so between the time change, age change, and MAW magical fun-filled days, I'm stuck with how to work in his naps in my plans. If we stick to an AM nap, I worry he won't go down because its 3 hours ahead of normal from the time change. Midday would be better. Winging it kinda scares me! Ha! How have other families approached this? 

Ramona naps too, but in that regard she's easy. She can sleep any old time during the day! Night is rough at times, but naps are always good!


----------



## taliasmom

4pmama said:
			
		

> How have families with toddlers in tow handled naps during their wish trips?  DS will be 23 months on our trip in Nov. He's 19 months now and naps once a day usually in the morning after being up about 3 hours. We are on the west coast, so between the time change, age change, and MAW magical fun-filled days, I'm stuck with how to work in his naps in my plans. If we stick to an AM nap, I worry he won't go down because its 3 hours ahead of normal from the time change. Midday would be better. Winging it kinda scares me! Ha! How have other families approached this?
> 
> Ramona naps too, but in that regard she's easy. She can sleep any old time during the day! Night is rough at times, but naps are always good!



I was thinking the wish lounge for Talia's feeds, naps might work there too. But as far as non Disney parks, I don't know. I think we will spend afternoons at gktw in the villa due to the heat and do the parks morning and evenings, naps can get worked in that way. I'm trying not to over plan and remain flexible, it's hard, lol.


----------



## Jessicalynne

Hi, I am Jessica and I have been lurking for awhile, but we finally got our dates for our MAW trip today, so I am going to introduce myself.  My daughter is Jordyn, and her brother is Jeremy.  Jordyn is my wish kid and she was diagnosed on June 12th, 2012 with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia.  We are going on our wish trip on October 4th, 2013, and are super excited to get away and enjoy ourselves!  

Here is my daughter:





Here is my son:


----------



## taliasmom

Jessicalynne said:
			
		

> Hi, I am Jessica and I have been lurking for awhile, but we finally got our dates for our MAW trip today, so I am going to introduce myself.  My daughter is Jordyn, and her brother is Jeremy.  Jordyn is my wish kid and she was diagnosed on June 12th, 2012 with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia.  We are going on our wish trip on October 4th, 2013, and are super excited to get away and enjoy ourselves!
> 
> Here is my daughter:
> 
> Here is my son:



Welcome! Cute kids, and great dates! Perfect time of year, I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## JasmineOtt

Hi, my name is Jasmine and we are just at the beginning of our journey with my brother Jesse's wish trip. We have a date to meet with his Wish Granters! August 11th. I have so many questions to ask. Jesse is non verbal, and we are worried they'll think we're asking for things that we want, not what he would want. How does a wish granter visit normally go? What should we expect and what questions should we ask?

Thank you,
Jasmine


----------



## taliasmom

JasmineOtt said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Jasmine and we are just at the beginning of our journey with my brother Jesse's wish trip. We have a date to meet with his Wish Granters! August 11th. I have so many questions to ask. Jesse is non verbal, and we are worried they'll think we're asking for things that we want, not what he would want. How does a wish granter visit normally go? What should we expect and what questions should we ask?
> 
> Thank you,
> Jasmine



Talia is non verbal, she really doesn't communicate much other than smiles or crying,(she doesn't walk or have use of her hands either) they understand, and are really cool about working with the family. I didn't need to stress half as much as I did.


----------



## taliasmom

JasmineOtt said:
			
		

> Hi, my name is Jasmine and we are just at the beginning of our journey with my brother Jesse's wish trip. We have a date to meet with his Wish Granters! August 11th. I have so many questions to ask. Jesse is non verbal, and we are worried they'll think we're asking for things that we want, not what he would want. How does a wish granter visit normally go? What should we expect and what questions should we ask?
> 
> Thank you,
> Jasmine



Oh, and Welcome!


----------



## JasmineOtt

Thank you!

Jesse is the same way, non verbal, cannot walk. He is 18 years old and 50lbs. But he smiles.  He rarely cries, except in extreme situations. He loves visual and auditory stimulation. Big, bright colors, and loud music and noises. We went to Disneyland December 2010 and were amazed by how much he was able to do there. So we think that Disney World is perfect for his wish. We would never be able to afford it ourselves, even just the cost of flying with everything he needs. He's on the Ketogenic diet for seizure control and is tube fed. He is also on oxygen a lot of the time. I'm sure MAW is used to flying kids with all of their equipment, but we're not! Jesse's never been on a commercial plane. He did have a life flight in 2009, but that's a different story.

Anyways, we're so excited! Has anyone asked to stay anywhere other than GKTW? When we first found out Jesse was getting a MAW we started dreaming around the internet about what we would do. We hadn't heard about GKTW yet, and saw the new Art of Animation Resort and thought Jesse would absolutely LOVE that. We also thought it would be easier to stay onsite.

Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## taliasmom

JasmineOtt said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> 
> Jesse is the same way, non verbal, cannot walk. He is 18 years old and 50lbs. But he smiles.  He rarely cries, except in extreme situations. He loves visual and auditory stimulation. Big, bright colors, and loud music and noises. We went to Disneyland December 2010 and were amazed by how much he was able to do there. So we think that Disney World is perfect for his wish. We would never be able to afford it ourselves, even just the cost of flying with everything he needs. He's on the Ketogenic diet for seizure control and is tube fed. He is also on oxygen a lot of the time. I'm sure MAW is used to flying kids with all of their equipment, but we're not! Jesse's never been on a commercial plane. He did have a life flight in 2009, but that's a different story.
> 
> Anyways, we're so excited! Has anyone asked to stay anywhere other than GKTW? When we first found out Jesse was getting a MAW we started dreaming around the internet about what we would do. We hadn't heard about GKTW yet, and saw the new Art of Animation Resort and thought Jesse would absolutely LOVE that. We also thought it would be easier to stay onsite.
> 
> Any info is greatly appreciated!



We took Talia to Disneyland early last year, and yes, she too just lit up while we were there. So yes, no other wish made sense to us. She is tube fed formula but on meds for seizures, suction, but no oxygen. The flights aren't always easy, but they can be done. You can request off site placement, but I know it costs less for families to stay at gktw. I've heard of it though. It is a nice resort(AoA).


----------



## Jessicalynne

What are some absolutely can't miss things to do by and at Disney World?  My daughter is 4 and my son is 2 and a half.  Only my hubby has been before.  

Also, what are some fun things to do to prepare for Disney?  I have heard the chain thing, and that sounds easy and super fun, and I think we will do a Disney movie or two a week to lead up to it, but I really want to come up with some more fun things to do.  What have you all done to get the kids super excited about the trip?  I may do a theme night with each movie, but I would love other ideas to really make this trip and the time leading up to it really special for my little ones.  I want them to really get Disney and who the characters are and everything.  Is there a thread somewhere that you know of or something that I could look at for ideas?  Maybe something to help me figure out what to do for my Disney themed nights, or activities to do that are Disney themed?


----------



## Jessicalynne

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the title of a thread I started for my pre-trip report?
Thanks!


----------



## Redwavess

Jessicalynne said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to change the title of a thread I started for my pre-trip report?
> Thanks!



HI,

Yes you can change the title.  I did it every time I posted an update so people who were reading could follow along. 

Go to the 1st post in your thread.  
Scroll down to the bottom right of you post.
Click edit.
Then click "Go Advanced"
Then you can scroll back up to the title and change the title.

Happy Planning,

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

Jessicalynne said:


> What are some absolutely can't miss things to do by and at Disney World?  My daughter is 4 and my son is 2 and a half.  Only my hubby has been before.
> 
> Also, what are some fun things to do to prepare for Disney?  I have heard the chain thing, and that sounds easy and super fun, and I think we will do a Disney movie or two a week to lead up to it, but I really want to come up with some more fun things to do.  What have you all done to get the kids super excited about the trip?  I may do a theme night with each movie, but I would love other ideas to really make this trip and the time leading up to it really special for my little ones.  I want them to really get Disney and who the characters are and everything.  Is there a thread somewhere that you know of or something that I could look at for ideas?  Maybe something to help me figure out what to do for my Disney themed nights, or activities to do that are Disney themed?




Hi,

Congratulations on your wish trip!  I know that it will be awesome!!! 

We live in California and were Season Pass holders to Disneyland, so we came to the wish trip with that in mind.  We focused on the rides and activities that we had not been on at Disneyland.  We loved have lunch with Cinderella that was a highlight. Our family loves animals so we really enjoyed Animal Kingdom and the Nemo Aquarium at Epcot, as well as Sea World.  Our favorite parks were the Universal parks.  They really put out the red carpet for us, it was awesome!!  I think it is a good idea to get lots of opinions and then take your families interest into account!!

For us the biggest can't miss things for our Wish Trip were the activities at Give Kids the World.  While we were planning I didn't know how great it would be at Give Kids the World, so I didn't really focus much on spending time their.  From the beginning of our trip it became clear that GKTW was AMAZING, so we ended up coming back from the parks early so we wouldn't miss the nights activities.  For us GKTW was our biggest must do!!

For getting ready I read Trip reports to get ideas for Disney Family Movie Nights.  I ended up only doing 2 but they were really fun.  What I did was went to a craft store to find fun crafts that matched a Disney movie.  We made the craft and then watched the movie together.  Some families get really into it and make whole dinner parties around the theme.  I didn't quite get that far.

Here is a picture of the countdown calendar we had.  It was a fun way to count down to Disney.  



It had here favorite treats (Kit Kats and Rice Crispy Treats).  She pulled off one each day for 30 days before our trip.


Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Redwavess

JasmineOtt said:


> Hi, my name is Jasmine and we are just at the beginning of our journey with my brother Jesse's wish trip. We have a date to meet with his Wish Granters! August 11th. I have so many questions to ask. Jesse is non verbal, and we are worried they'll think we're asking for things that we want, not what he would want. How does a wish granter visit normally go? What should we expect and what questions should we ask?
> 
> Thank you,
> Jasmine



Hi,

I am so happy you all are getting to experience the Make a Wish process.  I remember when we were waiting for our Wish Granters to come it was an exciting time for sure.  Like you we had questions about the process.  You will likely have no trouble with this process as Make a Wish is used to granting wishes of kids at all ability levels.  They will know that you know your brother best and want him to have a great wish trip.

The questions they ask are:

If you could go anywhere in the world where would you wish to go?
If you could meet anyone in the world who would you wish to meet?
If you have anything in the world what would you wish to have?
If you could be anything what you wish to be?

When our Wish Granters came they gave our daughter and our son a gift.  They talked about her wishes and then saw her room (she asked them to come take a look).

They don't really have details about the wish to share, but you could tell them your concerns with staying at Give Kids the World and ask if there would be the possibility of your family stay on site.  

Best wishes for a super trip,

Madeline


----------



## Jessicalynne

Redwavess/Madeline:  Thank you so much for all the suggestions!  I love the idea of a candy countdown or my daughter's favorite treat type countdown!  I think she would absolutely love it!  I also really appreciate you telling me how to change my thread title since the old one didn't really fit anymore and I didn't want to have to create a new one.  I am going to read through some of your trip report, and I will probably try to find some others to read through too, seeing as I haven't read through them as much lately since we hadn't heard from our wish granters, but I am excited to hear more about people's Disney trips again, especially now that ours is getting closer and seems more like a reality now!  Thanks again!


----------



## kritter47

Wish interviews for non-verbal kids are a little bit different than those for verbal kids.  

As a wish granter, what I like to see is a parent going in with an open mind as we talk through options. They may already have a "I know my child will like this best" wish in mind, and that's great. But don't become focused on that wish to the exclusion of all other possibilities. And don't try to steer every question to that single wish (so if I asked "What does your child respond to positively?" say "Bright colors, big shapes, uptempo music" and not "Costumed characters and Disney music!" unless only Disney music brings out certain responses). Our whole goal is to make sure, to the best of our ability, that we are going to grant your child's one true wish, and we take a lot of ways to get there. Just because we ask about other possibilities doesn't mean we're trying to make you choose something else. 

Also remember that your child's doctor must approve the wish, which the WGs have no control over.

As far as GKTW, it's definitely worth a look on their website to see what it's about. And it will likely have a lot more handicapped accessible attractions for your child than AoA, as nice as it is. "Easy" depends on  what you're looking for. The drive will be shorter, but the room will be much smaller. The free food options will not be there, and there are a ton of special experiences at GKTW that just cannot be replicated at even the most awesome Disney resort. My suggestion would be to pinpoint why you want to stay there over somewhere else, then research GKTW and see if that helps your concerns. And as with anything else, always ask your Wish Granters about it.


----------



## JasmineOtt

Redwavess and kritter47, thank you for your responses! Of course, we want what's best for Jesse, and what will make him the happiest. We will talk to his wish granters and see what happens. We're just anxious and excited to have all our questions answered!

Again, Thank you!


----------



## JasmineOtt

Hi! I had another question. We were wanting to possibly bring more people than MAW will pay for. I know people have done this and wanted to know what the approximate cost was per person to see if this is even plausible for our family. Jesse loves his family, but he is the youngest at 18, so MAW won't pay for all of his siblings. We believe it would be a huge part of his wish to have his whole family, so we are trying to make it happen.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Lilfoot93

JasmineOtt said:


> Hi! I had another question. We were wanting to possibly bring more people than MAW will pay for. I know people have done this and wanted to know what the approximate cost was per person to see if this is even plausible for our family. Jesse loves his family, but he is the youngest at 18, so MAW won't pay for all of his siblings. We believe it would be a huge part of his wish to have his whole family, so we are trying to make it happen.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



My Dad came along with us. He had to pay airfare, park tickets and food when he was not at GKTW. We ate at GKTW a lot! Plus we went to Walmart and bought waters and food to take in the park for snacks and lunch. That helps keep the cost down too. 

Jackie


----------



## Jessicalynne

Someone mentioned we should do the Bippity Boppity Boutique for Jordyn.  Is it really worth the price?  Has anyone on this thread done it, and would you make the same decision to do it again?    It does sound amazing, but I would love to have multiple opinions on their experience with it.  

I know this will be a once and a lifetime trip, and I don't want Jordyn  to miss out on anything.  One thing I am concerned about is that my son Jeremy  will only be 2 years and 8 months old at the time, so he might feel like he has to miss out on a fun experience  since kids have to be at least three so he wouldn't even be able to do the boy one, and he loves following in his sister's footsteps and doing everything she does.  He has already missed out on a bunch because of cancer, so I guess this is my biggest concern with doing the BBB for my daughter...  Anyone else deal with a situation like this and how did you deal with it?  Did you go along with it, or did you miss out on an amazing experience for one of your kids because both couldn't do it?...  

Thanks.


----------



## Redwavess

JasmineOtt said:


> Redwavess and kritter47, thank you for your responses! Of course, we want what's best for Jesse, and what will make him the happiest. We will talk to his wish granters and see what happens. We're just anxious and excited to have all our questions answered!
> 
> Again, Thank you!



I can totally relate to the feeling of being excited and anxious and seeking out more information.  We felt the same!!  It just such a special, unique time and planning it out is half the fun!! 

I wish I could help you with your question about the costs of including the whole family in the wish!!  But I'm not sure of the costs.  I have heard people say that airfare is the biggest expense (unless you live close enough to drive).  If you all will need to fly then you could look into the costs of that to get an idea of how much money it would take.  I know what you mean about your brother wanting his whole family to join him.  Of course he would!!   I hope that this works out well for you!!  I have seen Make A Wish allow a favorite cousin to come along, as well as caretakers who were not immediate family, so maybe they will say yes to all of you as well!!  That would be awesome!! 

Let me know if you have any other questions!! 

Happy planning, 

Madeline


----------



## michiml03

When we left GKTW last year we were told whenever we were in the area we should return to GKTW. I was just wondering has anyone returned? Can we eat at the Gingerbread House and get ice cream at the ice cream parlor if we do return? Of course I don't expect to get anything for free and that is fine. I was interested if anyone has done this in the past?


----------



## blessedmom4

michiml03 said:


> When we left GKTW last year we were told whenever we were in the area we should return to GKTW. I was just wondering has anyone returned? Can we eat at the Gingerbread House and get ice cream at the ice cream parlor if we do return? Of course I don't expect to get anything for free and that is fine. I was interested if anyone has done this in the past?



*HI!! Madeline (redwavess) asked me to come over and answer this question. YES, as an Alumni family you can go back and take part in ALL that GKTW has to offer...you just can't spend the night. You can join in ALL of the parties, you can eat ice cream and have as many meals as you want at the village. The first meal is free for the family, subsequent meals are $5 per person per meal. You can swim, golf, play at Amberville, explore... you are a WELCOME BACK FAMILY and you will be treated quite well!

We had the pleasure of going back to Florida last September thanks to my BIL unable to use his time share (and the same thing happened this year, we are returning AGAIN September 21). Not only did we have the pleasure of being a Welcome Back family, we volunteered (at the pool and the Ice Cream parlor) and had a blast!! We spent three wonderful day sat the Village on our return!

I hope you have a FABULOUS time!!! Just tell them at the gate you are a welcome back family, then go to the main desk and sign in, they will explain everything you ned to know. *


----------



## kritter47

JasmineOtt said:


> Hi! I had another question. We were wanting to possibly bring more people than MAW will pay for. I know people have done this and wanted to know what the approximate cost was per person to see if this is even plausible for our family. Jesse loves his family, but he is the youngest at 18, so MAW won't pay for all of his siblings. We believe it would be a huge part of his wish to have his whole family, so we are trying to make it happen.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


This is another great question for your specific wish granters. The feasibility and cost of bringing along extra people varies by the situation, time of year, chapter, wish and all sorts of other things. Someone else's approximate cost isn't going to help you much at this point because it's dependent on so many things (cost of transportation, from your location, how many people, how many days, how much will they participate in, how much will they eat, etc.).


----------



## Monie3

This is my first time posting on anything like this, so I apologize for any mistakes! Our son has been granted a dream through our local wish granting organization, Dreams Come True. I have read several blogs of people going through the Make A Wish foundation and still have a million questions. Our son is a bit older than most I have read about. He is 18,, but because of his disabilities, (he has autism and epilepsy) he is much younger in many ways. We have been to Disney many times, but usually just a day trip. This is truly a dream for our family. Sorry, first question! His absolute favorite thing to do at Disney is watch the fireworks. The last trip we had to sit in one spot for two and a half hours and wait! We would like to make this trip special. My question, (finally!) is there somewhere special that we could have an unobstructed view without a huge crowd? Is it worth it to ask a CM? Thank you for any and all advice!


----------



## Monie3

I originally posted this somewhere else but it was suggested that I ask in this thread.   I truly am knew to this and thought I was posting here.  Any and all advice is very appreciated!


----------



## Monie3

Here is our dreamer, Christopher!  He is 18 and loves the beach.  He will spend hours bouncing sand off his belly while laughing happily!  (That's why his shirt is so dirty!). 

URL=http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/riik2/media/image_zps7bedbbe7.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## NEmel

Monie3 said:


> This is my first time posting on anything like this, so I apologize for any mistakes! Our son has been granted a dream through our local wish granting organization, Dreams Come True. I have read several blogs of people going through the Make A Wish foundation and still have a million questions. Our son is a bit older than most I have read about. He is 18,, but because of his disabilities, (he has autism and epilepsy) he is much younger in many ways. We have been to Disney many times, but usually just a day trip. This is truly a dream for our family. Sorry, first question! His absolute favorite thing to do at Disney is watch the fireworks. The last trip we had to sit in one spot for two and a half hours and wait! We would like to make this trip special. My question, (finally!) is there somewhere special that we could have an unobstructed view without a huge crowd? Is it worth it to ask a CM? Thank you for any and all advice!




Welcome!   So glad Christopher is getting his wish!  My son wished for a firework cruise, so a little bit the same.  Sorry can't help you on any of the GKTW info.  The fireworks at MK are AMAZING!!    Can't wait to hear more about your planning!


----------



## NEmel

Jessicalynne said:


> Hi, I am Jessica and I have been lurking for awhile, but we finally got our dates for our MAW trip today, so I am going to introduce myself.  My daughter is Jordyn, and her brother is Jeremy.  Jordyn is my wish kid and she was diagnosed on June 12th, 2012 with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia.  We are going on our wish trip on October 4th, 2013, and are super excited to get away and enjoy ourselves!
> 
> Here is my daughter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my son:



Welcome!!   So excited to hear that Jordyn is getting her wish!  She is so cute and so is her brother!  You will have a wonderful time and it is a great time of the year to visit.  Our MAW trip was so amazing and no words explain how much it meant to us.  Hope you all have the same experience, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Monie3

Thank you so much for responding.  We are very excited.  So far our plans are to arrive on Sunday and enjoy GKTW.  Christopher truly LOVES the MK, so Monday we will have to stop there first and of course enjoy the fireworks that evening.  Our other children are 20 and 14 so I want to make this special for them as well.  Christopher will ride Small World over and over again so their past trips tend to be limited.  He will ride the bigger rides so hopefully we can expand his horizons on this trip!  The only other set plans we have are to go to Sea World on Thursday to enjoy Christmas at the village.  Grandpa and Grandma will be joining us on that day.  We are very open to any and all suggestions.   He does love Barney and Dr. Seuss so I hope Universal will be positive.  Jessica, we will be there at the same time.  I am having so much trouble containing my excitement.  I talk about this trip a lot!  I am assuming many on here understand.  Madeline (redwavess) helped me to understand that it is common.


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> Thank you so much for responding.  We are very excited.  So far our plans are to arrive on Sunday and enjoy GKTW.  Christopher truly LOVES the MK, so Monday we will have to stop there first and of course enjoy the fireworks that evening.  Our other children are 20 and 14 so I want to make this special for them as well.  Christopher will ride Small World over and over again so their past trips tend to be limited.  He will ride the bigger rides so hopefully we can expand his horizons on this trip!  The only other set plans we have are to go to Sea World on Thursday to enjoy Christmas at the village.  Grandpa and Grandma will be joining us on that day.  We are very open to any and all suggestions.   He does love Barney and Dr. Seuss so I hope Universal will be positive.  Jessica, we will be there at the same time.  I am having so much trouble containing my excitement.  I talk about this trip a lot!  I am assuming many on here understand.  Madeline (redwavess) helped me to understand that it is common.



Hi again!! 

It's crazy but true!!  When playing a wish trip it is so hard to focus on anything else!!! I think it's because we get that this is a trip of a lifetime and feel so blessed to be able to be a part of the wish granting process!!

We are lucky to have the DIS so we don't completely bore to tears  everyone we run across with all the details of our trips!!  

Keep up the planning!! It's half the fun!!!   Also, it helps so to make the most of these once in a lifetime trips and be sure we don't miss things our wish kids want to do the most!!

Happy continued planning,

Madeline


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Monie3 said:


> Thank you so much for responding.  We are very excited.  So far our plans are to arrive on Sunday and enjoy GKTW.  Christopher truly LOVES the MK, so Monday we will have to stop there first and of course enjoy the fireworks that evening.  Our other children are 20 and 14 so I want to make this special for them as well.  Christopher will ride Small World over and over again so their past trips tend to be limited.  He will ride the bigger rides so hopefully we can expand his horizons on this trip!  The only other set plans we have are to go to Sea World on Thursday to enjoy Christmas at the village.  Grandpa and Grandma will be joining us on that day.  We are very open to any and all suggestions.   He does love Barney and Dr. Seuss so I hope Universal will be positive.  Jessica, we will be there at the same time.  I am having so much trouble containing my excitement.  I talk about this trip a lot!  I am assuming many on here understand.  Madeline (redwavess) helped me to understand that it is common.



 My son went on his Wish trip in July 2010. I totally understand the excitement in planning the trip. It is extremely hard to contain oneself. (just ask my family) It is ALL I talked about. Don't get me wrong they did too but momma did just a wee bit more! I believe it is because we are so used to talking "medical" so much that a trip of a lifetime is beyond what we could ever comprehend and honestly focusing on the trip takes away some of the medical stress for us moms (and dads). Our trip did not disappoint and I hope your sons is the trip of his life too! Much hugs to all of the current Wish trippers


----------



## Monie3

Thank you so much everyone!  It is so nice to have this gift to talk about our trip to people who completely understand!  The family is excited, but have the ability to put it aside.  This is the trip where I can put worries away for a while.  I think that is what I am most excited about.  Time to spend with all the children without worrying about getting someone somewhere and making doctor appointments (which I need to do today!).     Reality will be hitting as school starts next week and work starts up, so I am taking advantage of the time to read everyone's posts.  I only wish I had found this earlier in the summer!  
 Now, on to planning!  Christopher loves Mickey and Pooh so meeting them is a must.  We have been to Disney several times (it is my happy place and we only live a few hours away), however they tend to be day trips.  We have never been able to do more.  Character meetings have not been an option because of the long lines.  Christopher does not do well in the heat or waiting too long.  We have generally been able to get a guest assistance pass but those do not include character lines.  I am told that this will not be a problem on this trip!  We tried to take him to AK once and that was mostly unsuccessful, I think because he did not understand that it was "Disney".  I am going to make sure we see characters in each park, so that perhaps, he will understand.  (Christopher is mostly non-verbal, so sometimes understanding what is going on in his handsome head can be challenging).   I know that several of the characters will be at GKTW, so that is a must.  Does anyone have any suggestions about meeting characters in the other parks?  Universal?  
Thank you again for any and all advice!


----------



## pimaprincess84

Hi all, 

I understand that we get a photo pass cd for Disney, but does anyone know if you can upgrade that to the photo pass plus and just pay the difference?  Thanks.


----------



## Jessicalynne

I saw a picture on the GKTW website that had a My Little Pony that visited.  My daughter LOVES My Little Ponies, and I was wondering if anyone who has stayed at GKTW has seen a pony character, or if that is just a one time for that one picture they have on their site type of thing?


----------



## livndisney

Jessicalynne said:


> I saw a picture on the GKTW website that had a My Little Pony that visited.  My daughter LOVES My Little Ponies, and I was wondering if anyone who has stayed at GKTW has seen a pony character, or if that is just a one time for that one picture they have on their site type of thing?



I found this:
"Earlier this year, Hasbro also officially brought Twinkle Hope to life at the Village. Each Sunday, a larger-than-life Twinkle Hope invites Wish children to Twinkle Hopes Tea Party in the La Ti Da Spa for tea, desserts and fun, MY LITTLE PONY style."

http://www.gktw.org/heroes/bio/hasbro.php


----------



## blessedmom4

Jessicalynne said:


> I saw a picture on the GKTW website that had a My Little Pony that visited.  My daughter LOVES My Little Ponies, and I was wondering if anyone who has stayed at GKTW has seen a pony character, or if that is just a one time for that one picture they have on their site type of thing?





livndisney said:


> I found this:
> "Earlier this year, Hasbro also officially brought Twinkle Hope to life at the Village. Each Sunday, a larger-than-life Twinkle Hope invites Wish children to Twinkle Hope’s Tea Party in the La Ti Da Spa for tea, desserts and fun, MY LITTLE PONY style."
> 
> http://www.gktw.org/heroes/bio/hasbro.php



*I would hate for anyone to be disappointed by old info. This is a recent blog post (June 30, 2013) about meeting Twinkle Hope. Calling GKTW is often the best  way to get the most up-to-date info on new or less reported on activities. I don't know which is correct,  I would LOVE it if Twinkle Hope was there for all of the children! Please let us know if you find out the answer.
*


----------



## PunchkinPatrol

Hi everyone!  Holden's mommy here.   We leave for our MAW trip this Sunday!!   I can't believe it is finally here!!!  And Holden potty trained in two weeks  so he's all ready to go!!!  he is so excited!  

We got Pirate costumes for all the kids - Holden will be Captain Hook!    We have a Dolphin Encounter in Nassau and my oldest and my husband will go parasailing in Castaway.    

This Saturday we are hosting some friends over to have a "Bon Voyage" party for Holdie.  Our Wish "volunteers" stopped by the house two weekends ago to drop off the check.  They brought Holdie a MaW t-shirt but it was an adult XL!!!!   I don't think he'll fit!!!      Thankfully Ana~n~Joseph surprised us with a purchase from the MaW store and they bought all of us a t-shirt.    We'll be wearing them on Sunday!!    

Flight leaves at 7:05am so it will be a very early morning.   We have to drive ourselves (don't know anyone with a big enough car to take us) so we'll be leaving the house at 4:30    I'm making the kids go to bed at 8pm on Saturday


----------



## PunchkinPatrol

Kktraylor said:


> We just made it home from our trip. Wow!!  It was simply magical!!!
> 
> Kristy



How was Ava's trip!?


----------



## Jessicalynne

I can't remember and can't seem to find how to post a new thread...  Any help would be great!  I am wanting to get tips on beaches and such.  We extended our trip and are thinking of going to clearwater beach and going to a state park somewhere close to there to see the mermaid show, and just wanted tips and to hear people's experiences, if anyone has done this.  I am feeling silly that I can't figure out how to start a new thread because I have done it before with no problem...


----------



## Jessicalynne

We are also trying to decide if it is worth doing the air boat rides and going to Gatorland on our extension or possibly the week of Jordyn's wish trip.  Has anyone on here done that, and was it a lot of fun?


----------



## livndisney

blessedmom4 said:


> *I would hate for anyone to be disappointed by old info. This is a recent blog post (June 30, 2013) about meeting Twinkle Hope. Calling GKTW is often the best  way to get the most up-to-date info on new or less reported on activities. I don't know which is correct,  I would LOVE it if Twinkle Hope was there for all of the children! Please let us know if you find out the answer.
> *



Yes, please call-you never know I could be the one answering the phone


----------



## blessedmom4

livndisney said:


> Yes, please call-you never know I could be the one answering the phone



*That is fabulous news! So what time can we see Twinkle Hope at GKTW?*


----------



## livndisney

Jessicalynne said:


> We are also trying to decide if it is worth doing the air boat rides and going to Gatorland on our extension or possibly the week of Jordyn's wish trip.  Has anyone on here done that, and was it a lot of fun?



One thing to remember about Gatorland in the summer early/fall it can be HOT. There is very little a/c (almost none). The train is fun and there is a little splash park. The gator wrestling show is somewhat shaded. The rest of the park is in the sun. Walking through the marsh is neat as you are surrounded by huge alligators. You can also feed the alligators and flamingos


----------



## blessedmom4

Jessicalynne said:


> I can't remember and can't seem to find how to post a new thread...  Any help would be great!  I am wanting to get tips on beaches and such.  We extended our trip and are thinking of going to clearwater beach and going to a state park somewhere close to there to see the mermaid show, and just wanted tips and to hear people's experiences, if anyone has done this.  I am feeling silly that I can't figure out how to start a new thread because I have done it before with no problem...



*I have done the same thing before.  Go to the main page of whatever forum board you want to post on and look on the top left corner above the posts and see the button that says "new thread."*


----------



## taliasmom

Just got back yesterday, so much to write! Talia had a blast! But picked up an extra souvenir we hadn't approved of, we weren't home two hours and had to get her to the hospital, pneumonia, hopefully home in a few days.


----------



## NEmel

taliasmom said:
			
		

> Just got back yesterday, so much to write! Talia had a blast! But picked up an extra souvenir we hadn't approved of, we weren't home two hours and had to get her to the hospital, pneumonia, hopefully home in a few days.



Oh no!! Hope she is ok and doing better quick. Glad to hear you had a fun time, can't wait to hear more!


----------



## Redwavess

taliasmom said:


> Just got back yesterday, so much to write! Talia had a blast! But picked up an extra souvenir we hadn't approved of, we weren't home two hours and had to get her to the hospital, pneumonia, hopefully home in a few days.



So glad to hear that Talia had an awesome time!!  Sorry to hear that she got sick,  I hope she feels better in no time.

I hope the unpacking and getting back in to the swing of things goes well!!  Let us know when you start your trip report!! 

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

Monie3 said:


> Thank you so much everyone!  It is so nice to have this gift to talk about our trip to people who completely understand!  The family is excited, but have the ability to put it aside.  This is the trip where I can put worries away for a while.  I think that is what I am most excited about.  Time to spend with all the children without worrying about getting someone somewhere and making doctor appointments (which I need to do today!).     Reality will be hitting as school starts next week and work starts up, so I am taking advantage of the time to read everyone's posts.  I only wish I had found this earlier in the summer!
> Now, on to planning!  Christopher loves Mickey and Pooh so meeting them is a must.  We have been to Disney several times (it is my happy place and we only live a few hours away), however they tend to be day trips.  We have never been able to do more.  Character meetings have not been an option because of the long lines.  Christopher does not do well in the heat or waiting too long.  We have generally been able to get a guest assistance pass but those do not include character lines.  I am told that this will not be a problem on this trip!  We tried to take him to AK once and that was mostly unsuccessful, I think because he did not understand that it was "Disney".  I am going to make sure we see characters in each park, so that perhaps, he will understand.  (Christopher is mostly non-verbal, so sometimes understanding what is going on in his handsome head can be challenging).   I know that several of the characters will be at GKTW, so that is a must.  Does anyone have any suggestions about meeting characters in the other parks?  Universal?
> Thank you again for any and all advice!



Okay, new question!  I would like to make count down calendars for each of the children using their favorite attraction or park.  Christopher is fairly easy.  Mickey Mouse or Pooh or anything Disney.  I found some cute ideas on Pinterest.  Elizabeth is excited about Harry Potter.  I found one cute idea, but am open.  Phillip is excited about Jurassic Park.  Help!  As for planning, I am getting them to start picking favorite places to eat.  I am trying to post more pictures.  We took a fun, last weekend before school starts day trip to Jekyll Island and St. Simons, Ga. yesterday.  Such beautiful and peaceful places!


----------



## Monie3

Jessicalynne said:


> I can't remember and can't seem to find how to post a new thread...  Any help would be great!  I am wanting to get tips on beaches and such.  We extended our trip and are thinking of going to clearwater beach and going to a state park somewhere close to there to see the mermaid show, and just wanted tips and to hear people's experiences, if anyone has done this.  I am feeling silly that I can't figure out how to start a new thread because I have done it before with no problem...



We live in northern Florida so I can tell you a little bit about this, but I've never been to Clearwater.  I have heard it is quite beautiful.  I can tell you that St. Augustine has beautiful beaches and a little history, if that interests you.  They tend to be somewhat secluded in areas if privacy is important.  Anastasia State Park is a wonderful place.


----------



## Monie3

Monie3 said:


> Okay, new question!  I would like to make count down calendars for each of the children using their favorite attraction or park.  Christopher is fairly easy.  Mickey Mouse or Pooh or anything Disney.  I found some cute ideas on Pinterest.  Elizabeth is excited about Harry Potter.  I found one cute idea, but am open.  Phillip is excited about Jurassic Park.  Help!  As for planning, I am getting them to start picking favorite places to eat.  I am trying to post more pictures.  We took a fun, last weekend before school starts day trip to Jekyll Island and St. Simons, Ga. yesterday.  Such beautiful and peaceful places!






Let's see if this works.  If it does, this is our family on Jekyll Island.


----------



## Monie3

I did it!  Sorry for the excitement but I am having trouble figuring everything out.  This is us!  Dad-David, Awesome Daughter-Elizabeth, Super Son-Phillip, Our Dreamer-Christopher and me, Monique.


----------



## taliasmom

Monie3 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much everyone!  It is so nice to have this gift to talk about our trip to people who completely understand!  The family is excited, but have the ability to put it aside.  This is the trip where I can put worries away for a while.  I think that is what I am most excited about.  Time to spend with all the children without worrying about getting someone somewhere and making doctor appointments (which I need to do today!).     Reality will be hitting as school starts next week and work starts up, so I am taking advantage of the time to read everyone's posts.  I only wish I had found this earlier in the summer!
> Now, on to planning!  Christopher loves Mickey and Pooh so meeting them is a must.  We have been to Disney several times (it is my happy place and we only live a few hours away), however they tend to be day trips.  We have never been able to do more.  Character meetings have not been an option because of the long lines.  Christopher does not do well in the heat or waiting too long.  We have generally been able to get a guest assistance pass but those do not include character lines.  I am told that this will not be a problem on this trip!  We tried to take him to AK once and that was mostly unsuccessful, I think because he did not understand that it was "Disney".  I am going to make sure we see characters in each park, so that perhaps, he will understand.  (Christopher is mostly non-verbal, so sometimes understanding what is going on in his handsome head can be challenging).   I know that several of the characters will be at GKTW, so that is a must.  Does anyone have any suggestions about meeting characters in the other parks?  Universal?
> Thank you again for any and all advice!



I can't guarantee anything, but while at the Disney parks the GAC worked better at character lines than in ride lines where it was basically a wheelchair access/fast pass (not generally front of the line, but close). We were escorted to each character as soon as we approached the line.  Universal sets the gold standard (Disney is great, but IOA just outshined them on this level) for VIP treatment. Hint: don't miss suess's landing character meet and greet.


----------



## Monie3

taliasmom said:


> I can't guarantee anything, but while at the Disney parks the GAC worked better at character lines than in ride lines where it was basically a wheelchair access/fast pass (not generally front of the line, but close). We were escorted to each character as soon as we approached the line.  Universal sets the gold standard (Disney is great, but IOA just outshined them on this level) for VIP treatment. Hint: don't miss suess's landing character meet and greet.



Thank you for responding!  How is Talia?  I hope all is well and that she is feeling better.  We are so excited and I am thrilled that Christopher will get to meet the characters at last!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## taliasmom

Monie3 said:
			
		

> Thank you for responding!  How is Talia?  I hope all is well and that she is feeling better.  We are so excited and I am thrilled that Christopher will get to meet the characters at last!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



We're still in the hospital, maybe tomorrow we'll go home. She's a little nauseated this morning, but doing well over all. The characters were really cool, I'm sure he will love them!


----------



## Mizas1980

Hi everyone! I'm new here and slightly overwhelmed... hope I am posting in the right spot and the right way? I'm Melissa mom to Sonya, 5 years (wish kid) and 2 older girls (8 & 12). We are headed to Disney World Sept. 28th for Sonya's wish! Background - Sonya has Osteogenesis Imperfecta type 3 moderate - severe otherwise known as Brittle Bones Disease. She fractures frequently, has chronic pain, has had numerous surgeries and uses a wheelchair 50% of the time. Her wish is to meet Belle and see fireworks! We are pretty much in the dark about our trip and from what I gather MAW likes to keep things a secret and surprise you! We have 5 weeks until our trip. I know our dates, our flight time (but not our airline), that we are staying at GKTW and that we will have a rental van. I know we will have 3 day park hopper passes to Disney Parks and 2 day passes to Universal Studio and Seaworld. That is ALL I know. I'm a super organized planner and I know the intentions are for this to be a stress free no worries vacation but I am freaking out none the less over not knowing the details. We are super excited though!! I was last at Disney in 1986 as a child with my family and I remember how awesome it was then, I can only imagine the magnitude now! I have a thousand questions and I plan on reading more on here, but for now my huge concerns are... 

1. Dinner reservations... I know we would love to eat at Be Our Guest and a few other places that reccommend reservations. I've seen it noted in planning books that people book reservations up to 180 day in advance! Yikes!! Is MAW handling this for us? Do I need to call and reserve? Do we just walk in? I don't want to waste precious time waiting for a table while we could be enjoying the parks!!

2. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique - same concerns as dining... reservations?

3. Casts... because of my daughters condition, she is typically sporting a cast of some sort. Although she is currently cast free, there is no telling for how long and she could end up sporting one to Disney or getting one while at Disney. I'm a trained cast tech as well as being able to determine a fracture as she has had well over 65 major ones to date, so I'm not worried about ER's, Xrays and such. I am worried about acceptance on rides while sporting a cast. We have been to other local amusements and she has been denied access to a carousel because she had a leg cast. I will be soooo upset for her if her Disney experience is ruined by her fragile bones and I know she would be absolutely devastated too. Does anyone know what their protocol is for riders and casts? Do they let you ride? I hope!!

That's all for now! I'm sure I will have more!! For now I am hoping we will hear from our wish coordinator soon for more info! Thanks!!


----------



## Monie3

We are going the week after you! I wish I had some answers for you, but have a lot of questions as well!  Happy Planning!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

taliasmom said:


> We're still in the hospital, maybe tomorrow we'll go home. She's a little nauseated this morning, but doing well over all. The characters were really cool, I'm sure he will love them!



Thoughts and prayers to you all

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Jessicalynne

Mizas1980 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and slightly overwhelmed... hope I am posting in the right spot and the right way? I'm Melissa mom to Sonya, 5 years (wish kid) and 2 older girls (8 & 12). We are headed to Disney World Sept. 28th for Sonya's wish! Background - Sonya has Osteogenesis Imperfecta type 3 moderate - severe otherwise known as Brittle Bones Disease. She fractures frequently, has chronic pain, has had numerous surgeries and uses a wheelchair 50% of the time. Her wish is to meet Belle and see fireworks! We are pretty much in the dark about our trip and from what I gather MAW likes to keep things a secret and surprise you! We have 5 weeks until our trip. I know our dates, our flight time (but not our airline), that we are staying at GKTW and that we will have a rental van. I know we will have 3 day park hopper passes to Disney Parks and 2 day passes to Universal Studio and Seaworld. That is ALL I know. I'm a super organized planner and I know the intentions are for this to be a stress free no worries vacation but I am freaking out none the less over not knowing the details. We are super excited though!! I was last at Disney in 1986 as a child with my family and I remember how awesome it was then, I can only imagine the magnitude now! I have a thousand questions and I plan on reading more on here, but for now my huge concerns are...
> 
> 1. Dinner reservations... I know we would love to eat at Be Our Guest and a few other places that reccommend reservations. I've seen it noted in planning books that people book reservations up to 180 day in advance! Yikes!! Is MAW handling this for us? Do I need to call and reserve? Do we just walk in? I don't want to waste precious time waiting for a table while we could be enjoying the parks!!
> 
> 2. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique - same concerns as dining... reservations?
> 
> 3. Casts... because of my daughters condition, she is typically sporting a cast of some sort. Although she is currently cast free, there is no telling for how long and she could end up sporting one to Disney or getting one while at Disney. I'm a trained cast tech as well as being able to determine a fracture as she has had well over 65 major ones to date, so I'm not worried about ER's, Xrays and such. I am worried about acceptance on rides while sporting a cast. We have been to other local amusements and she has been denied access to a carousel because she had a leg cast. I will be soooo upset for her if her Disney experience is ruined by her fragile bones and I know she would be absolutely devastated too. Does anyone know what their protocol is for riders and casts? Do they let you ride? I hope!!
> 
> That's all for now! I'm sure I will have more!! For now I am hoping we will hear from our wish coordinator soon for more info! Thanks!!



I think the reservations depend on your chapter of make a wish, but I know we have to make our own reservations, and I haven't been able to secure a place at BBB and we are going the next week after you...  I am almost thinking maybe I could call MAW and have them work their magic to get her in...  You may need to do the same thing.  I would recommend you call your MAW chapter and see if you have to make your own reservations.  I think the only way most do it for you is if it was a part of the wish.

Sorry, I am not much help, and I think I just rambled...  Good luck figuring it all out!  I hope you have a magical trip!


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> Okay, new question!  I would like to make count down calendars for each of the children using their favorite attraction or park.  Christopher is fairly easy.  Mickey Mouse or Pooh or anything Disney.  I found some cute ideas on Pinterest.  Elizabeth is excited about Harry Potter.  I found one cute idea, but am open.  Phillip is excited about Jurassic Park.  Help!  As for planning, I am getting them to start picking favorite places to eat.  I am trying to post more pictures.  We took a fun, last weekend before school starts day trip to Jekyll Island and St. Simons, Ga. yesterday.  Such beautiful and peaceful places!



To make the countdown calendar more fun my husband and I put our daughter's favorite treats on it!!  So each day she pulled off a Kit Kat or a Rice Crispy Treat.  Maybe your kids would like something like that!!


----------



## Mizas1980

Thanks for the input! I'll be calling our MAW coordinator tomorrow!


----------



## Monie3

Redwavess said:


> To make the countdown calendar more fun my husband and I put our daughter's favorite treats on it!!  So each day she pulled off a Kit Kat or a Rice Crispy Treat.  Maybe your kids would like something like that!!



I loved yours and that is where I got the countdown idea.  The only problem with it is that Christopher would not understand to only take one piece!  He REALLY likes treats!!  ALOT!  Still trying to figure out something he would understand.  Thank you so much, Madeline , for your input!


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> I loved yours and that is where I got the countdown idea.  The only problem with it is that Christopher would not understand to only take one piece!  He REALLY likes treats!!  ALOT!  Still trying to figure out something he would understand.  Thank you so much, Madeline , for your input!




LOL!!   I can see how that would be a problem for him.  I know with some kids at the school I work at they use pictures to help.  If you like the treat idea you could put a picture of a treat that he redeems for the actual treat (put up and out of sight) each day.  

I think it's cute you are doing a calendar for each kid!!  

Happy planning!! 

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> Let's see if this works.  If it does, this is our family on Jekyll Island.



Aww I love the picture!!  What a great family you have!!

Thanks for sharing!!

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

Mizas1980 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and slightly overwhelmed... hope I am posting in the right spot and the right way? I'm Melissa mom to Sonya, 5 years (wish kid) and 2 older girls (8 & 12). We are headed to Disney World Sept. 28th for Sonya's wish! Background - Sonya has Osteogenesis Imperfecta type 3 moderate - severe otherwise known as Brittle Bones Disease. She fractures frequently, has chronic pain, has had numerous surgeries and uses a wheelchair 50% of the time. Her wish is to meet Belle and see fireworks! We are pretty much in the dark about our trip and from what I gather MAW likes to keep things a secret and surprise you! We have 5 weeks until our trip. I know our dates, our flight time (but not our airline), that we are staying at GKTW and that we will have a rental van. I know we will have 3 day park hopper passes to Disney Parks and 2 day passes to Universal Studio and Seaworld. That is ALL I know. I'm a super organized planner and I know the intentions are for this to be a stress free no worries vacation but I am freaking out none the less over not knowing the details. We are super excited though!! I was last at Disney in 1986 as a child with my family and I remember how awesome it was then, I can only imagine the magnitude now! I have a thousand questions and I plan on reading more on here, but for now my huge concerns are...
> 
> 1. Dinner reservations... I know we would love to eat at Be Our Guest and a few other places that reccommend reservations. I've seen it noted in planning books that people book reservations up to 180 day in advance! Yikes!! Is MAW handling this for us? Do I need to call and reserve? Do we just walk in? I don't want to waste precious time waiting for a table while we could be enjoying the parks!!
> 
> 2. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique - same concerns as dining... reservations?
> 
> 3. Casts... because of my daughters condition, she is typically sporting a cast of some sort. Although she is currently cast free, there is no telling for how long and she could end up sporting one to Disney or getting one while at Disney. I'm a trained cast tech as well as being able to determine a fracture as she has had well over 65 major ones to date, so I'm not worried about ER's, Xrays and such. I am worried about acceptance on rides while sporting a cast. We have been to other local amusements and she has been denied access to a carousel because she had a leg cast. I will be soooo upset for her if her Disney experience is ruined by her fragile bones and I know she would be absolutely devastated too. Does anyone know what their protocol is for riders and casts? Do they let you ride? I hope!!
> 
> That's all for now! I'm sure I will have more!! For now I am hoping we will hear from our wish coordinator soon for more info! Thanks!!



Welcome!!  I'm so excited for you and your family!!  Magic here you come!! 

I have heard some people say that it has worked to try calling each day to get dinner reservations and reservations for BBB as you can never tell when people might cancel.  In our case Make-A-Wish did not make any reservations for us.  I think it is good you are calling the MAW coordinator to check on this.

I think most of us on here are Uber planners.  What helped me to plan was reading trip reports and asking questions!!!  Like you I didn't get a lot of information from MAW before hand!!

About casts did you check the DISabilities threads.  I saw a post that said temporary and permanent disability first time visitors frequently asked questions that might help.

Happy planning!!!  

Madeline


----------



## 4pmama

SO many new families! I haven't posted in a couple weeks. Welcome to everyone!  

My daughter Ramona's trip to WDW is scheduled for Nov 11. We still don't have official wish approval, either that or her wish granters are just slow at getting back to me. Last I heard, we had budget approval and they were expecting full approval any day!  

Anyway, welcome everyone! I love all the questions, they answer many of my own. So many helpful people here.


----------



## 4pmama

REDWAVESS:

I can't reply on you TR but I wanted to say-BEST TR EVER!!!! SO many great pictures! Beautiful outfits and just plain awesomesauce!


----------



## Monie3

Redwavess said:


> LOL!!   I can see how that would be a problem for him.  I know with some kids at the school I work at they use pictures to help.  If you like the treat idea you could put a picture of a treat that he redeems for the actual treat (put up and out of sight) each day.
> 
> I think it's cute you are doing a calendar for each kid!!
> 
> Happy planning!!
> 
> Madeline



The vice-principal at the school I work at has taken on Christopher's calendar!  Our school's theme this yearns, Where Dreams Come True, so everything is Disney ( very interested to see everyone's take on the theme).  We were talking about the trip and she wanted to do this.  I am so blessed with the people I work with!  Now to do something for Elizabeth and Phillip!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 4pmama

So, we got our flight info in the mail yesterday, totally unexpected as our trip is in November! But I was happy to get it, obviously! Now I can make reservations, and resume planning. 

Families who went on trips with a sibling under two: did you get a seat for your child, or did they book him/her as a lap child? I really want a seat for Ezra, even though I'll be holding him a lot, I think we'll all be more comfortable with the extra seat available as needed. On the travel summary form, I did indicate that we will be bringing his own carseat for use on the plane and rental car, so...

My mom and MIL are coming with us, not as part of the wish, and are staying offisite at Happimag Lake Berkley. I'm pretty sure we will be getting a minivan as requested, but wondering if they should rent their own car. We could *probably* cram into the van with all our luggage for the trips from/to the airport, but it will be seriously snug with Ramona's wheelchair, Ezra's stroller...Idk. What have others done for family off site? Taking a cab is almost as much, so not a great solution. 

How long did it take you to get to GKTW and into your villa after your flight landed? Trying to see what we can plan for the arrival evening, if anything. We get in around 7pm.


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> The vice-principal at the school I work at has taken on Christopher's calendar!  Our school's theme this yearns, Where Dreams Come True, so everything is Disney ( very interested to see everyone's take on the theme).  We were talking about the trip and she wanted to do this.  I am so blessed with the people I work with!  Now to do something for Elizabeth and Phillip!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That is so awesome!!  What a blessing to have great people to work with!!!  I'm excited to see what you come up with for Elizabeth and Phillip!! 

Don't forget to post pictures of the countdown calendar for us to see if you get time!! 

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

4pmama said:


> So, we got our flight info in the mail yesterday, totally unexpected as our trip is in November! But I was happy to get it, obviously! Now I can make reservations, and resume planning.
> 
> Families who went on trips with a sibling under two: did you get a seat for your child, or did they book him/her as a lap child? I really want a seat for Ezra, even though I'll be holding him a lot, I think we'll all be more comfortable with the extra seat available as needed. On the travel summary form, I did indicate that we will be bringing his own carseat for use on the plane and rental car, so...
> 
> My mom and MIL are coming with us, not as part of the wish, and are staying offisite at Happimag Lake Berkley. I'm pretty sure we will be getting a minivan as requested, but wondering if they should rent their own car. We could *probably* cram into the van with all our luggage for the trips from/to the airport, but it will be seriously snug with Ramona's wheelchair, Ezra's stroller...Idk. What have others done for family off site? Taking a cab is almost as much, so not a great solution.
> 
> How long did it take you to get to GKTW and into your villa after your flight landed? Trying to see what we can plan for the arrival evening, if anything. We get in around 7pm.



Hooray for flight info!! 

I didn't travel with anyone under 2 or anyone staying offsite so I can't help with those questions.  I seems like I remember getting preferred parking at some of the parks, so being in 1 vehicle would help with that. Maybe it would help you to decide after you get van to see if it is possible.

I believe it took over an hour to get from the airport and settled in our Villa.  Exploring GKTW might be a fun way to send that 1st night!!!  

Happy planning!!! 

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

Monie3 said:


> The vice-principal at the school I work at has taken on Christopher's calendar!  Our school's theme this yearns, Where Dreams Come True, so everything is Disney ( very interested to see everyone's take on the theme).  We were talking about the trip and she wanted to do this.  I am so blessed with the people I work with!  Now to do something for Elizabeth and Phillip!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Christopher has decided what he wants to be for Halloween!   Now, for most, this would not be a big deal, but Christopher has never asked for a costume before.  I don't know what brought it on, but he started bringing out some Halloween decorations and saying "pumpkin"!  He wants to be a "Yo Ho".  If you don't speak Christopher, that means a pirate!  So, since I am always thinking about this trip, I researched and saw the Pirates League!  Has anyone done this?  Is it worth it?  I don't know how much he would go for the makeup, but getting to become a pirate at Disney World, might just be something he would love.  Since Christopher has been mostly non verbal most of his life, his talking is very exciting, but asking for something is HUGE!  I am so excited I want to take him right now!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> Christopher has decided what he wants to be for Halloween!   Now, for most, this would not be a big deal, but Christopher has never asked for a costume before.  I don't know what brought it on, but he started bringing out some Halloween decorations and saying "pumpkin"!  He wants to be a "Yo Ho".  If you don't speak Christopher, that means a pirate!  So, since I am always thinking about this trip, I researched and saw the Pirates League!  Has anyone done this?  Is it worth it?  I don't know how much he would go for the makeup, but getting to become a pirate at Disney World, might just be something he would love.  Since Christopher has been mostly non verbal most of his life, his talking is very exciting, but asking for something is HUGE!  I am so excited I want to take him right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Hooray for asking for a Halloween costume!!   That is so exciting!!   Sounds like he is excited for the wish trip!!  Maybe he has wish trip of the brain like mom does!!! 

I haven't heard of the Pirates League... I hope that someone hear has and is able to give you ideas and suggestions about it!!!  Sounds Awesome!! 

Happy Weekend!!

Madeline


----------



## Mizas1980

Redwavess said:


> Welcome!!  I'm so excited for you and your family!!  Magic here you come!!
> 
> I have heard some people say that it has worked to try calling each day to get dinner reservations and reservations for BBB as you can never tell when people might cancel.  In our case Make-A-Wish did not make any reservations for us.  I think it is good you are calling the MAW coordinator to check on this.
> 
> I think most of us on here are Uber planners.  What helped me to plan was reading trip reports and asking questions!!!  Like you I didn't get a lot of information from MAW before hand!!
> 
> About casts did you check the DISabilities threads.  I saw a post that said temporary and permanent disability first time visitors frequently asked questions that might help.
> 
> Happy planning!!!
> 
> Madeline



Thanks for the great input Madeline! I'll see what I can do about BBB reservations.. Maybe lunch would be less busy and better chances? IDK..

I'll definitely check that thread out on DISabilities. I've been reading like crazy!!


----------



## Redwavess

4pmama said:


> REDWAVESS:
> 
> I can't reply on you TR but I wanted to say-BEST TR EVER!!!! SO many great pictures! Beautiful outfits and just plain awesomesauce!



Oh thank you SO much!!!! :

I wrote the trip report with the idea that it would be easy, fun, and informative for those who would go after us!!!   I am glad to hear that you enjoyed it!!! 

Thanks for checking it out!!!! 

Madeline


----------



## JasmineOtt

Haven't been on in awhile. Last I wrote was that we were supposed to meet with our wish granters on August 11th. We went to Yosemite as a huge family trip from August 5th-9th. Jesse spiked a fever and had to be on oxygen (meaning we had to run the generator to run the oxygen concentrator for many of the "non-approved" hours of the day). Prior to the trip, my mom called and changed our wish granters appointment, which I guess hadn't been confirmed with the second wish granter anyway. So now we are scheduled for this weekend! September 1st! Finally. We're so excited still, though the initial excitement has been pretty drawn out... I'm sure I'll be back with so many more questions. But for now, I'm so happy for everyone planning, and hearing dates and info, and returning from their trips!


----------



## terratalking

So I got a call today from Make a Wish - 

My daughter was referred by her complex care doctor.

I've been mostly lurking around here since I first found DisBoards when we were planning a quick family trip this past January. At that time, my daughter had spent all of the fall in and out of the hospital and just wanted to meet Cinderella. We couldn't afford a long trip, but were able to pull enough funds together to get the whole family to Magic kingdom for two days - and she got to meet cinderella!!! It was amazing!

Fast forward to now - and she's had two life-threatening infections back to back this summer, and her medical team is in agreement that she is not likely to survive another one anytime soon. Her doctor had told me that he was going to refer her for MAW as a quality of life thing, because he knows that my own personal view on it was that I never wanted to have a kid "sick enough" to need a MAW.

It is a very bittersweet thing. on the one hand - I have so so so much hope that they are wrong and that my daughter will live a very long life. On the other, i have watched her battle back from insurmountable odds over the past few months, and in fact, one month ago today we were pretty sure we were going to lose her.

I know her one true wish is to go meet the princesses again -a nd "swim wif ariel even though I don't have a tail!!!"

I am sure I will have so much more to add once we get more firm info - but thought I'd at least do a quick intro of myself here on this thread since Ive been in the shadows getting so much good info for the past few days since I knew her doctor was putting in the referral.

Also - they said it would be about 4-6 weeks from this point before we hear anything else (like if she "qualifies", who her wish granters will be, etc.) - is that a pretty standard timeline?

Anyways - thanks for all the great info you ladies put here! Hoping to be out of the shadows more and more active!

If you'd like to read more about Kendall's story - her story is mostly what I blog about at 

www dot terratalking dot com(sorry i can't post links yet!)

She also has a prayer page on facebook at 

facebook dot com/HopeForKendall

Have a beautiful day!

terra


----------



## Monie3

Redwavess said:


> Hooray for asking for a Halloween costume!!   That is so exciting!!   Sounds like he is excited for the wish trip!!  Maybe he has wish trip of the brain like mom does!!!
> 
> I haven't heard of the Pirates League... I hope that someone hear has and is able to give you ideas and suggestions about it!!!  Sounds Awesome!!
> 
> Happy Weekend!!
> 
> Madeline



New question!  Still don't know about the Pirate League.  Another Dream Family told me to email our Dream coordinator, but I have not heard back.  I was reading a blog and I noticed that someone had made a request of friends to send things from the GKTW wish list on their trip.  I thought that was amazing idea, so I posted on my Facebook the wish list.  Since we will be driving to our dream, we will be able to bring a lot.  I have had wonderful feedback.  Many people are asking what is most needed.  For those of you who have been, what do you think I should say?  GKTW sounds so awesome, we just wanted to be able to give back in some way.  Second question..  I have been noticing that our trip will correspond with the Food and Wine fest.  What is it all about?  I've always heard about it, but know nothing about it.  I have read that the crowds can be crazy.  
I hope everyone is enjoying back to school time!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## cantwaittoseemickey

Hi Terra! I follow Kendall's page. It's little it from p2p. I am so excited to follow Kendalls Wish. I hope and pray they are wrong and that you all have a most amazing trip!!!


----------



## Redwavess

terratalking said:


> So I got a call today from Make a Wish -
> 
> My daughter was referred by her complex care doctor.
> 
> I've been mostly lurking around here since I first found DisBoards when we were planning a quick family trip this past January. At that time, my daughter had spent all of the fall in and out of the hospital and just wanted to meet Cinderella. We couldn't afford a long trip, but were able to pull enough funds together to get the whole family to Magic kingdom for two days - and she got to meet cinderella!!! It was amazing!
> 
> Fast forward to now - and she's had two life-threatening infections back to back this summer, and her medical team is in agreement that she is not likely to survive another one anytime soon. Her doctor had told me that he was going to refer her for MAW as a quality of life thing, because he knows that my own personal view on it was that I never wanted to have a kid "sick enough" to need a MAW.
> 
> It is a very bittersweet thing. on the one hand - I have so so so much hope that they are wrong and that my daughter will live a very long life. On the other, i have watched her battle back from insurmountable odds over the past few months, and in fact, one month ago today we were pretty sure we were going to lose her.
> 
> I know her one true wish is to go meet the princesses again -a nd "swim wif ariel even though I don't have a tail!!!"
> 
> I am sure I will have so much more to add once we get more firm info - but thought I'd at least do a quick intro of myself here on this thread since Ive been in the shadows getting so much good info for the past few days since I knew her doctor was putting in the referral.
> 
> Also - they said it would be about 4-6 weeks from this point before we hear anything else (like if she "qualifies", who her wish granters will be, etc.) - is that a pretty standard timeline?
> 
> Anyways - thanks for all the great info you ladies put here! Hoping to be out of the shadows more and more active!
> 
> If you'd like to read more about Kendall's story - her story is mostly what I blog about at
> 
> www dot terratalking dot com(sorry i can't post links yet!)
> 
> She also has a prayer page on facebook at
> 
> facebook dot com/HopeForKendall
> 
> Have a beautiful day!
> 
> terra



Prayers for your little one and the whole family during these tough times.

As far as timelines go I have heard that you and or the doctors can let Make a Wish know if there are health issues that would need to speed up the wish process.

Please let me know if you have any questions or I can help in any way.

Hugs to you,

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

JasmineOtt said:


> Haven't been on in awhile. Last I wrote was that we were supposed to meet with our wish granters on August 11th. We went to Yosemite as a huge family trip from August 5th-9th. Jesse spiked a fever and had to be on oxygen (meaning we had to run the generator to run the oxygen concentrator for many of the "non-approved" hours of the day). Prior to the trip, my mom called and changed our wish granters appointment, which I guess hadn't been confirmed with the second wish granter anyway. So now we are scheduled for this weekend! September 1st! Finally. We're so excited still, though the initial excitement has been pretty drawn out... I'm sure I'll be back with so many more questions. But for now, I'm so happy for everyone planning, and hearing dates and info, and returning from their trips!



Hooray for this weekend, Hooray for the wish granters coming!! 

You must all be so excited!!  Let us know how everything goes!!!

Happy Wishing,

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> New question!  Still don't know about the Pirate League.  Another Dream Family told me to email our Dream coordinator, but I have not heard back.  I was reading a blog and I noticed that someone had made a request of friends to send things from the GKTW wish list on their trip.  I thought that was amazing idea, so I posted on my Facebook the wish list.  Since we will be driving to our dream, we will be able to bring a lot.  I have had wonderful feedback.  Many people are asking what is most needed.  For those of you who have been, what do you think I should say?  GKTW sounds so awesome, we just wanted to be able to give back in some way.  Second question..  I have been noticing that our trip will correspond with the Food and Wine fest.  What is it all about?  I've always heard about it, but know nothing about it.  I have read that the crowds can be crazy.
> I hope everyone is enjoying back to school time!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That is SO awesome that you are going to bring things from family and friends to Give Kids the World!!  That's a GREAT idea!!   And something I hadn't heard of before.  

I would think anything on the wish list Give Kids the World would appreciate!!  What an awesome way to give back!!

I hope you are able to figure out the Pirates League question.  I don't have any experience with that.

Have a good weekend,

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

5 weeks from today we will be there!  I am so excited!  Everyone is giving me favorites!  Has anyone eaten at the Sci-Fi diner?  Phillip thought it sounded awesome!  Also, we will be there for our anniversary .  We are going out to lunch with the family (my in laws are joining us that day) but thought that after the evening we would go out later in the evening.  ( We have plenty of babysitters).  Any ideas for places not at the parks?  Maybe in CityWalk or Downtown Disney?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## JasmineOtt

I wrote a bit on our meeting with the wish granters... and I think I can post links now. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49451996#post49451996


----------



## JasmineOtt

I asked the wish granters about the tickets people normally get. From what I've read here it sounds like it's generally 3 days at WDW, 2 days at Universal and 1 day at Sea World. She said that it's only 1 day at Universal, totaling 5 days, leaving one day for travelling on each end.

Just wanted to clarify my info if anyone can help...

We were asking for all WDW days because Jesse can't really do much of Universal and we would like to slow down our days and make them a little easier on him, but still be able to see as much Disney as we can.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## taliasmom

JasmineOtt said:
			
		

> I asked the wish granters about the tickets people normally get. From what I've read here it sounds like it's generally 3 days at WDW, 2 days at Universal and 1 day at Sea World. She said that it's only 1 day at Universal, totaling 5 days, leaving one day for travelling on each end.
> 
> Just wanted to clarify my info if anyone can help...
> 
> We were asking for all WDW days because Jesse can't really do much of Universal and we would like to slow down our days and make them a little easier on him, but still be able to see as much Disney as we can.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Its a two day to universal, but yes, for the most part you need to get it done in five days. I wouldn't discount universal too quickly, we had a lot of great times at the other parks and Talia is about as physically restricted as it gets. But there is just no way to do it all. We got close!


----------



## Monie3

Happy Labor Day!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

Well, I heard from our Dream Assistant and it wasn't good news. There are no openings at the Pirate's League during our trip. She is going to try someone at GKTW to see if they can work it out, so here's hoping. Hopefully everyone's countdown calendar will be ready this weekend. We leave 32 days from today! Even if the Pirate's League doesn't work out, this trip is a true gift and we are going to enjoy every moment! Thank you all for all the support!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## terratalking

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry to hear that it isn't the best news - but keeping my fingers crossed that GKTW can help out to make it the perfect trip for everyone! 32 days! that seems so soon - i'm sure it's going to fly by!


terra


----------



## JasmineOtt

Monie3 said:


> Well, I heard from our Dream Assistant and it wasn't good news. There are no openings at the Pirate's League during our trip. She is going to try someone at GKTW to see if they can work it out, so here's hoping. Hopefully everyone's countdown calendar will be ready this weekend. We leave 32 days from today! Even if the Pirate's League doesn't work out, this trip is a true gift and we are going to enjoy every moment! Thank you all for all the support!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




Now you're down to 31 days!


----------



## Monie3

Thank you so much for your kind words!  The excitement at the Riik house is really building.  I didn't believe it was going to really happen for so long, but I feel that in 31 days, we will be there!! ( this is where I would like to put pixie dust, but I can't figure out how to do that!).   Christopher is going to be a pirate for Halloween no matter what, so if the Pirate's League doesn't wok out, he will still get some things for his costume at the "Yo Ho" ride!  I really don't think anything can put a damper on this trip. I enjoy reading everyone's posts so much.  I feel like I am part of one large, very special family.  Thank you everyone for sharing I our life and allowing us to share in yours!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

<a href="http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/riik2/media/image_zps5c40a211.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y429/riik2/image_zps5c40a211.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5c40a211.jpg"/></a>
The first calendar is done!  My co-workers created this for Christopher. We began explaining to him what is happening.  We don't know how much he understands, but he did say Mickey and Disney World!  We have not heard from our Dream Coordinator about the Pirates League yet, but are still hopeful!  I hope everyone is enjoying their Football weekend!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> <a href="http://s1274.photobucket.com/user/riik2/media/image_zps5c40a211.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1274.photobucket.com/albums/y429/riik2/image_zps5c40a211.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps5c40a211.jpg"/></a>
> The first calendar is done!  My co-workers created this for Christopher. We began explaining to him what is happening.  We don't know how much he understands, but he did say Mickey and Disney World!  We have not heard from our Dream Coordinator about the Pirates League yet, but are still hopeful!  I hope everyone is enjoying their Football weekend!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Oh no something happened with your picture!!  We can't see the countdown calendar!! 

That is so awesome that you started explaining things and he is responding back Mickey and Disney World!!    He must be excited too!! 

You are under a month now!!  Hooray!! 

I totally know what you mean about the DIS feeling like one big family!!  I feel the same too and I am glad that I got share my wish trip and now I share in the joy of others!!! 

Thanks for sharing your family and trip with us!! 

Oh by the way I noticed that you post using a tablet.  I think this might be why you have trouble getting the smilies like the pixie dust to work.  I could be wrong, but it seems like post works better for me from my laptop!!

I hope that helps!!!

Happy Count downing!!!

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

I think I did it right this time!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

I have some great news to share!  My niece and her husband own a screen printing business and they are going to make us all shirts for our trip.  The immense kindness of people is staggering.  We are truly blessed!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## taliasmom

Monie3 said:
			
		

> I have some great news to share!  My niece and her husband own a screen printing business and they are going to make us all shirts for our trip.  The immense kindness of people is staggering.  We are truly blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Those shirts will help a lot at the parks! How awesome!


----------



## Monie3

taliasmom said:


> Those shirts will help a lot at the parks! How awesome!



She is a very sweet lady!  The kindness is amazing.  Most of the people who worked on the calendar have never even met Christopher!   I Am humbled beyond belief!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## taliasmom

Monie3 said:
			
		

> She is a very sweet lady!  The kindness is amazing.  Most of the people who worked on the calendar have never even met Christopher!   I Am humbled beyond belief!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I had a sweet stranger that ran across our pre trip report send Talia shirts, her family is really cool. Its amazing how kind people are.


----------



## erinalicia

We got our official approval letter a month or so ago! Our trip is scheduled for the week after Thanksgiving. The littles are so excited and have been asking to go to Disney every day since we met with our son's wish granters. Since he isn't communicative, we tell him about the trip and all the things he'll get to do and he smiles, so I'm really excited to see how he'll react once we're there. I'm just nervous about flying with him and all of his STUFF.


----------



## terratalking

Monie3 said:


> I have some great news to share!  My niece and her husband own a screen printing business and they are going to make us all shirts for our trip.  The immense kindness of people is staggering.  We are truly blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



how awesome!!! People are really genuinely good-hearted - i love hearing stories like this! And that calendar - LOVE!!! So amazing!

Thanks for sharing the pics! I can't wait til I can share a few!


terra


----------



## terratalking

erinalicia said:


> We got our official approval letter a month or so ago! Our trip is scheduled for the week after Thanksgiving. The littles are so excited and have been asking to go to Disney every day since we met with our son's wish granters. Since he isn't communicative, we tell him about the trip and all the things he'll get to do and he smiles, so I'm really excited to see how he'll react once we're there. I'm just nervous about flying with him and all of his STUFF.



SO exciting to get that official approval! 
The Disney magic on these kids' faces is beyond words. We were able to take a 2 day trip (not wish related) this past winter and my 4 year old (the one with all the health issues) absolutely LIVED those two days - i can't even put it into words. I'm so excited to see/read more about the trip! That seems like an awesome time of the year to go!

As for flying with all the attachments - just plan plenty of time for TSA. We flew with TPN fluids running into her IV, drainage bags, urine foley bags, oxygen concentrator, and then all the "emergency" bags for each body system plus the extra stuff you need to entertain a kid and changes of clothes. (My husband drove with my other three since we couldn't afford airfare). I had a friend come with to the airport and they gave her a "medical assistant' card to help me get to the gateway with all of this stuff. Not sure if that would be feasible in your case, but with two other littles underfoot - you'd likely have your husband focused on them, you focused on your son, and can see if a friend or family member can come to the airport as an assistant with all the medical stuff. TSA ended up shutting down our lane except for just us so we didn't feel any pressure. They checked every single bag, and tested some of the fluids. I had letters from every doctor detailing what was running/what fluids were what/and why she needed all of that. I think they just glanced to be sure it was on letterhead and that was that.

That's not to say it wasn't without stress - but it definitely wasn't the MAJOR ordeal that I was prepared for it to be! (we live in chicago - TSA on a good day with just my own healthy self is a nightmare - oddly enough they had their act together for my kid with all the TSA no-no's, go figure.)


Let me know if I can answer any other questions!


----------



## Redwavess

Monie3 said:


> I have some great news to share!  My niece and her husband own a screen printing business and they are going to make us all shirts for our trip.  The immense kindness of people is staggering.  We are truly blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Hooray for trip shirts!!!  What a blessing!!  

Also I love the countdown calendar!!  It came out GREAT!! 

Getting close!!! 

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

erinalicia said:


> We got our official approval letter a month or so ago! Our trip is scheduled for the week after Thanksgiving. The littles are so excited and have been asking to go to Disney every day since we met with our son's wish granters. Since he isn't communicative, we tell him about the trip and all the things he'll get to do and he smiles, so I'm really excited to see how he'll react once we're there. I'm just nervous about flying with him and all of his STUFF.



Hooray for your wish trip!! 

That sounds like an awesome time to go!!   

Your family most be really excited!!!  

Happy Planning,

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

Redwavess said:


> Hooray for your wish trip!!
> 
> That sounds like an awesome time to go!!
> 
> Your family most be really excited!!!
> 
> Happy Planning,
> 
> Madeline



Hooray for you!  It is so exciting!


----------



## Monie3

Elizabeth's countdown calendar is done.  My dear friend, who is a beautiful artist (I AM NOT!).  We are so very blessed with some amazing people in our lives!  

photobucket.com/user/riik2/media/image_zpsfd6fa814.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/URL]

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 4pmama

Monie3 said:


> I have some great news to share!  My niece and her husband own a screen printing business and they are going to make us all shirts for our trip.  The immense kindness of people is staggering.  We are truly blessed!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



SO AWESOME! People really are mostly good in this world! Sometimes it's hard to believe, but this MAW experience has made me feel confident in goodness for sure


----------



## 4pmama

Monie3 said:


> Elizabeth's countdown calendar is done.  My dear friend, who is a beautiful artist (I AM NOT!).  We are so very blessed with some amazing people in our lives!
> 
> photobucket.com/user/riik2/media/image_zpsfd6fa814.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



That is really lovely! COOL!


----------



## ksso32006

Hi Everyone! 
My name is Kathy & I am single mom to 4 kids. My youngest son has been granted a Wish Trip & we are headed to GKTW & Disney October 13th.  We are So Excited!


----------



## Monie3

ksso32006 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My name is Kathy & I am single mom to 4 kids. My youngest son has been granted a Wish Trip & we are headed to GKTW & Disney October 13th.  We are So Excited!



Hooray!  We will be there the week before you!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

4pmama said:


> That is really lovely! COOL!



Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

taliasmom said:


> I had a sweet stranger that ran across our pre trip report send Talia shirts, her family is really cool. Its amazing how kind people are.



Wow, that is wonderful.  There are so many kind people!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

terratalking said:


> how awesome!!! People are really genuinely good-hearted - i love hearing stories like this! And that calendar - LOVE!!! So amazing!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics! I can't wait til I can share a few!
> 
> terra



It is so true!  I can't wait to see pictures!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Monie3

4pmama said:


> SO AWESOME! People really are mostly good in this world! Sometimes it's hard to believe, but this MAW experience has made me feel confident in goodness for sure



That is so true.  The kindness of people has truly humbled me.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Jessicalynne

Ack!  I just realized we have almost three weeks till we leave for Disney and I have yet to make a countdown calendar!...  It seemed so far away at first, and now it appears to be sneaking right up on me!  I have butterflies in my stomach today thinking about our trip for the first time ever...  I think that means it is starting to feel more real, and like it will really actually happen.  I am excited and nervous all at the same time!  I want everything to be perfect, but I know it won't be, but it will be super amazing and magical and wonderful no matter what, even if little or even big things don't quite fall into place how we planned them to.  Anyway...  I am excited and can't wait!


----------



## Monie3

Monie3 said:


> That is so true.  The kindness of people has truly humbled me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards






Phillip's Countdown Calendar is done!  24 days to Jurassic Park!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## 2specialkids

Wow! Time is flying by. We will be leaving 12days  and I haven't gotten any of Mikayla's planner done. Between work, daily stuff and school for all of us time has gotten away from me. Julie from Indiana Children's Wish Fund dropped off her backpackers full of trip goodies and it hit me. I have got to get going on her stuff. It seems like she has always had to step back a bit because of her little brother's health. Now we find that she has mito too and we really weren't sure she would qualify but applied any way. This is her time to be a princess. I really want this to be extra memorable for her. She's been so understanding all her life. Can you tell I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed right now? This weekend we will be doing a lot of planning. I wanted to get her tshirts since it was the only thing she asked for and forgot to post for iron on designs. Does anyone know if any of the designers can do anything on short notice? I just need something to download and I can print them off at home. 
I have to at least get her planner done.
Where did the time go?


----------



## JasmineOtt

I posted pictures on Jesse's PTR to help introduce our family. 

I'm so excited for the families getting so close to their wish trips! I'm loving seeing the updates, pictures and plans!


----------



## Redwavess

Jessicalynne said:


> Ack!  I just realized we have almost three weeks till we leave for Disney and I have yet to make a countdown calendar!...  It seemed so far away at first, and now it appears to be sneaking right up on me!  I have butterflies in my stomach today thinking about our trip for the first time ever...  I think that means it is starting to feel more real, and like it will really actually happen.  I am excited and nervous all at the same time!  I want everything to be perfect, but I know it won't be, but it will be super amazing and magical and wonderful no matter what, even if little or even big things don't quite fall into place how we planned them to.  Anyway...  I am excited and can't wait!



Hooray for 3 weeks!!! 

I think the key to enjoying any vacation is to focus on what is going well!! You know the whole glass half full thing!!  Then it will be a perfect vacation!!  

I am so happy for you and your family!!  Now you better get to work on that countdown calendar!!!  

Hooray for wish trips!! 

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

JasmineOtt said:


> I posted pictures on Jesse's PTR to help introduce our family.
> 
> I'm so excited for the families getting so close to their wish trips! I'm loving seeing the updates, pictures and plans!



I loved the pictures!! 

Thanks for sharing your family with us!! 

I know how excited you must be!!  I am excited for you!! 

Happy Planning!!

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

2specialkids said:


> Wow! Time is flying by. We will be leaving 12days  and I haven't gotten any of Mikayla's planner done. Between work, daily stuff and school for all of us time has gotten away from me. Julie from Indiana Children's Wish Fund dropped off her backpackers full of trip goodies and it hit me. I have got to get going on her stuff. It seems like she has always had to step back a bit because of her little brother's health. Now we find that she has mito too and we really weren't sure she would qualify but applied any way. This is her time to be a princess. I really want this to be extra memorable for her. She's been so understanding all her life. Can you tell I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed right now? This weekend we will be doing a lot of planning. I wanted to get her tshirts since it was the only thing she asked for and forgot to post for iron on designs. Does anyone know if any of the designers can do anything on short notice? I just need something to download and I can print them off at home.
> I have to at least get her planner done.
> Where did the time go?



Hooray for 12... Now 11 days!! 

I hope you find the time to plan this weekend!!  Try not feel too stressed!!  It will all come together!! 

Hugs,

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

4pmama said:


> SO AWESOME! People really are mostly good in this world! Sometimes it's hard to believe, but this MAW experience has made me feel confident in goodness for sure




Great Post and SO true!!!  

The whole Make a Wish and Big Give makes me know this is true!!  

Thanks for sharing,

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

There truly are so many wonderful people in this world!  Next question!  Has anyone done the Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween?  Christopher is REALLY getting excited about Halloween and trick or treating.  I don't know anything about it.  I know they also celebrate at GKTW, so is it worth it?  I hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## disneybirthday

Hi all!  We are new to the Disboards, and also new to the Make a Wish Foundation.  My little sister has recieved a wish trip to Walt Disney World!!!  She suffers from severe seizures and has since she was 6 mths old, she is now 14yrs old.  She officially recieved her trip dates this week which also happen to fall during her birthday!!!!!  Couldn't ask for anything better to make her smile!
Just wanted to get in on the fun here and learn all we can before she sets out on her journey  Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## 4pmama

disneybirthday said:


> Hi all!  We are new to the Disboards, and also new to the Make a Wish Foundation.  My little sister has recieved a wish trip to Walt Disney World!!!  She suffers from severe seizures and has since she was 6 mths old, she is now 14yrs old.  She officially recieved her trip dates this week which also happen to fall during her birthday!!!!!  Couldn't ask for anything better to make her smile!
> Just wanted to get in on the fun here and learn all we can before she sets out on her journey  Thanks for any help in advance!



Welcome!!!


----------



## Monie3

4pmama said:


> Welcome!!! cdf89
> So exciting that your sister is getting her wish! It sounds like you are a great support for her, and you are going with her on the trip, right? Siblings face so many hardships of their own, as I'm learning through the support group for my daughter's syndrome. You deserve major kudos. Great job being there for your sister! You rock!



So happy for you all.  This is a wonderful place to  share with people who truly care.  Happy planning!


----------



## Redwavess

disneybirthday said:


> Hi all!  We are new to the Disboards, and also new to the Make a Wish Foundation.  My little sister has recieved a wish trip to Walt Disney World!!!  She suffers from severe seizures and has since she was 6 mths old, she is now 14yrs old.  She officially recieved her trip dates this week which also happen to fall during her birthday!!!!!  Couldn't ask for anything better to make her smile!
> Just wanted to get in on the fun here and learn all we can before she sets out on her journey  Thanks for any help in advance!



Hooray for your sisters wish trip!!! Let the fun begin!!  

I agree that siblings deserve tons of kudos for supporting their brother or sister during the medical issues and for all they miss out on. 

I would be happy to answer questions!!  Feel free to ask away!!! 

Happy Planning!!

Madeline


----------



## disneybirthday

4pmama said:


> Welcome!!!


----------



## disneybirthday

Redwavess said:


> Hooray for your sisters wish trip!!! Let the fun begin!!
> 
> I agree that siblings deserve tons of kudos for supporting their brother or sister during the medical issues and for all they miss out on.
> 
> I would be happy to answer questions!!  Feel free to ask away!!!
> 
> Happy Planning!!
> 
> Madeline



"Thank you for the kind words. I am much older of course but yes I will be joining in the fun. My lil sis came to be when she was about 16 mths old, and my family adopted her. We knew of her seizure issues then but as she grew she never learned to talk or anything normal so to speak. She is autistic and has moderate mental issues and of course the seizures, but she is the happiest 14 yr old alive! I am now 37 yrs old, and enjoy every minute I get to spend with her!! I am so looking forward to seeing her face light up when she sees Mickey for the first time"
Copied the above post from another so that it makes a little more sense, we do have a large age difference between us.....lol

I do have a few questions however for anyone who can answer.  ...
She was granted her wish for a week at GKTW from November 8-14.  So I have been researching GKTW quite a bit and it seems amazing! 
Is there somewhere specific I could maybe post our dates to find others who may be making wish trips at the same time? Also are there any specific things for those who have done this, that you found out after getting there, and just said WOW I wish someone would have told me that!!  Also I have some detail questions about the wish granted itself is there a better place to ask those? Regarding specifically what type expenses I should prepare for outside of what they pay for, things like that?
I so love reading the boards!  I have been to Disney many many times in my lifetime, no place makes me happier and I know it is going to be the same for her....this will be her very first time!!


----------



## Redwavess

disneybirthday said:


> I do have a few questions however for anyone who can answer.  ...
> She was granted her wish for a week at GKTW from November 8-14.  So I have been researching GKTW quite a bit and it seems amazing!
> 
> Is there somewhere specific I could maybe post our dates to find others who may be making wish trips at the same time? Also are there any specific things for those who have done this, that you found out after getting there, and just said WOW I wish someone would have told me that!!  Also I have some detail questions about the wish granted itself is there a better place to ask those? Regarding specifically what type expenses I should prepare for outside of what they pay for, things like that?
> I so love reading the boards!  I have been to Disney many many times in my lifetime, no place makes me happier and I know it is going to be the same for her....this will be her very first time!!



Hooray for a 1st time trip to Disney!!!  I'm sure your sister will have a magical time!!

As far as expense go, our expense check covered all our expenses.  We did eat breakfast and dinner at GKTW so that cut down on expenses!!

Another Wish Family just asked the same question (what do you wish you had know before your wish trip).  Here is my respones:

Our #1 tip is keep in mind that Give Kids the World is a wonderful place full of great activities!!  If we could do one thing differently we would have spent more time at Give Kids the World!!  I mean we only got free Ice Cream once... come on that's pathetic!!! 

Another important tip is if you want to go to all the parks you get free tickets to you will probably have to go to 2 parks in 1 day (unless you get more time in Florida than the standard time).

Tip 3 -- There are lots of really great restaurants but you need reservations for them, so I visited the food thread on the DIS and decided which restaurants we wanted to visit then scheduled reservations.

Tip 4 -- Give Kids the World suggested to us that we have breakfast before we leave and dinner when we get back since meals are free at Give Kids the World.  That worked great for us.

Tip 5 -- Make a Plan -- Talk to everyone who is going to see what is on their must do list.  Make a rough plan (that is flexible) which includes everyone must do's.

Tip 6 -- Read the Make a Wish Thread and Wish trip reports to use as resources.

Tip 7 -- Universal seems to really roll out the red carpet for many of the families who made Trip Reports (including my family) so save time for these parks if your family is interested in the attractions they have there. 

I hope these help!!! 

Make A Wish and Give Kids the World really is on top of everything so even if you don't have lots of time to plan or read trip reports they will walk you through everything!!!

Happy Planning, 

Madeline


----------



## Monie3

Redwavess said:


> Hooray for a 1st time trip to Disney!!!  I'm sure your sister will have a magical time!!
> 
> As far as expense go, our expense check covered all our expenses.  We did eat breakfast and dinner at GKTW so that cut down on expenses!!
> 
> Another Wish Family just asked the same question (what do you wish you had know before your wish trip).  Here is my respones:
> 
> Our #1 tip is keep in mind that Give Kids the World is a wonderful place full of great activities!!  If we could do one thing differently we would have spent more time at Give Kids the World!!  I mean we only got free Ice Cream once... come on that's pathetic!!!
> 
> Another important tip is if you want to go to all the parks you get free tickets to you will probably have to go to 2 parks in 1 day (unless you get more time in Florida than the standard time).
> 
> Tip 3 -- There are lots of really great restaurants but you need reservations for them, so I visited the food thread on the DIS and decided which restaurants we wanted to visit then scheduled reservations.
> 
> Tip 4 -- Give Kids the World suggested to us that we have breakfast before we leave and dinner when we get back since meals are free at Give Kids the World.  That worked great for us.
> 
> Tip 5 -- Make a Plan -- Talk to everyone who is going to see what is on their must do list.  Make a rough plan (that is flexible) which includes everyone must do's.
> 
> Tip 6 -- Read the Make a Wish Thread and Wish trip reports to use as resources.
> 
> Tip 7 -- Universal seems to really roll out the red carpet for many of the families who made Trip Reports (including my family) so save time for these parks if your family is interested in the attractions they have there.
> 
> I hope these help!!!
> 
> Make A Wish and Give Kids the World really is on top of everything so even if you don't have lots of time to plan or read trip reports they will walk you through everything!!!
> 
> Happy Planning,
> 
> Madeline



Happy Planning!


----------



## terratalking

Madeline - those are GREAT tips! I am trying my best to just read and absorb everything around here too without feeling like i'm asking the same question a billion people have just asked!
 LOVING all this info on this thread - and all of these boards!

terra


----------



## disneybirthday

I noticed someone mentioned something about spending more time in Florida than allotted by GKTW.  Can anyone tell me what type of tickets we will recieve?  Are they the tickets that expire within 14 days, or are they single day single park, or is it the tickets that never expire so that unused days can be used later? Thanks


----------



## disneybirthday

What kind of food options will be available to us at GKTW?  Like what is served for breakfast lunch dinner, or is it a set menu all the time?  Also do we pay for any of the food at GKTW?


----------



## livndisney

disneybirthday said:


> What kind of food options will be available to us at GKTW?  Like what is served for breakfast lunch dinner, or is it a set menu all the time?  Also do we pay for any of the food at GKTW?



Many people have posted info in this thread that answer most questions. You can also review the info at the start of the thread or read some of the trip reports. You can also review the GKTW site: http://www.gktw.org/pre/pdf/village-guide.pdf


----------



## 2specialkids

disneybirthday said:


> What kind of food options will be available to us at GKTW?  Like what is served for breakfast lunch dinner, or is it a set menu all the time?  Also do we pay for any of the food at GKTW?



GKTW has several options available at each meal generally. Food is included in your stay.  The volunteers are fantastic there and will help you out with anything you can think of. 
Check out the different threads listed and go to GKTW's webpage. If you're really concerned by all means call them and ask. (Their number is on their webpage.) 
We ate breakfast and dinner there almost every day. It saved us enough to do a special lunch for my son with his favorite characters. (We had an allotment of cash for food from MAW.)
You can always order pizza in the evening too. More than once we missed dinner and ordered pizza (free) to be sent to our villa.
First and foremost...ENJOY YOUR TRIP AND RELAX! (I know easier said than done )


----------



## 2specialkids

Redwavess said:


> Hooray for a 1st time trip to Disney!!!  I'm sure your sister will have a magical time!!
> 
> As far as expense go, our expense check covered all our expenses.  We did eat breakfast and dinner at GKTW so that cut down on expenses!!
> 
> Another Wish Family just asked the same question (what do you wish you had know before your wish trip).  Here is my respones:
> 
> Our #1 tip is keep in mind that Give Kids the World is a wonderful place full of great activities!!  If we could do one thing differently we would have spent more time at Give Kids the World!!  I mean we only got free Ice Cream once... come on that's pathetic!!!
> 
> Another important tip is if you want to go to all the parks you get free tickets to you will probably have to go to 2 parks in 1 day (unless you get more time in Florida than the standard time).
> 
> Tip 3 -- There are lots of really great restaurants but you need reservations for them, so I visited the food thread on the DIS and decided which restaurants we wanted to visit then scheduled reservations.
> 
> Tip 4 -- Give Kids the World suggested to us that we have breakfast before we leave and dinner when we get back since meals are free at Give Kids the World.  That worked great for us.
> 
> Tip 5 -- Make a Plan -- Talk to everyone who is going to see what is on their must do list.  Make a rough plan (that is flexible) which includes everyone must do's.
> 
> Tip 6 -- Read the Make a Wish Thread and Wish trip reports to use as resources.
> 
> Tip 7 -- Universal seems to really roll out the red carpet for many of the families who made Trip Reports (including my family) so save time for these parks if your family is interested in the attractions they have there.
> 
> I hope these help!!!
> 
> Make A Wish and Give Kids the World really is on top of everything so even if you don't have lots of time to plan or read trip reports they will walk you through everything!!!
> 
> Happy Planning,
> 
> Madeline



Excellent tips! I also have gotten on Disney & Universal websites to see what is happening while we are there so we can be sure to be in the right park to do special activities and events while we are there. I'm a huge planner so this helped me relax a bit about our trip and we can be sure to see all the things we are interested in, especially the seasonal things in each park.


----------



## ksso32006

These are awesome tips.. Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences and knowledge! 


Kathy


----------



## Redwavess

terratalking said:


> Madeline - those are GREAT tips! I am trying my best to just read and absorb everything around here too without feeling like i'm asking the same question a billion people have just asked!
> LOVING all this info on this thread - and all of these boards!
> 
> terra




Oh good I'm glad the tips were help!!!

Feel free to ask any questions!!!  You know what they say... No Disney questions are stupid questions!!!  

It's fun to help people plan their trips!!!  

Happy planning,

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

disneybirthday said:


> What kind of food options will be available to us at GKTW?  Like what is served for breakfast lunch dinner, or is it a set menu all the time?  Also do we pay for any of the food at GKTW?



All of the food at Give Kids the World is free!!!  So you don't have to worry about paying for the food you eat at Give Kids the World!! 

We really enjoyed the food.  Katie's Kitchen (Boston Market food like sandwiches, chicken and mac and cheese) was a favorite with my husband and son!!  Me and my daughter loved the Gingerbread House Restaurant (buffet style restaurant)!!  There were lots of choice of things you see at a typical buffet.  Some of the choices rotated and some of the offering were there each night.  My son loved order Pizza or Katie's Kitchen right to the villa!!  And of course there is ice cream parlor!!  We were very happy with the food!!

I hope that helps!!

Happy Planning,

Madeline


----------



## Jessicalynne

I was wondering if anyone on here had a really good packing list?  I am starting to feel really unprepared, and I think a good packing list would calm some of my nerves...


----------



## Monie3

Look what came in the mail today!





It is real!  Christopher's Dream Party is next Friday!  I some times it is too good to believe!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## terratalking

Redwavess said:


> All of the food at Give Kids the World is free!!!  So you don't have to worry about paying for the food you eat at Give Kids the World!!
> 
> We really enjoyed the food.  Katie's Kitchen (Boston Market food like sandwiches, chicken and mac and cheese) was a favorite with my husband and son!!  Me and my daughter loved the Gingerbread House Restaurant (buffet style restaurant)!!  There were lots of choice of things you see at a typical buffet.  Some of the choices rotated and some of the offering were there each night.  My son loved order Pizza or Katie's Kitchen right to the villa!!  And of course there is ice cream parlor!!  We were very happy with the food!!
> 
> I hope that helps!!
> 
> Happy Planning,
> 
> Madeline



Reading about the Katie's Kitchen menu legitimately just made me crave Boston Market REALLY BAD!!!!! Thanks! I think I know what's for dinner tonight, kids!!!

terra


----------



## terratalking

Monie3 said:


> Look what came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is real!  Christopher's Dream Party is next Friday!  I some times it is too good to believe!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards




HOW AWESOME AND EXCITING!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY for you guys!!!!

terra


----------



## terratalking

For those who have recently gone through the MAW process, I'm trying to gain some insight on timing.

our doctor is the one who made the referral, to the WI chapter because that's the hospital we go to. However, we live in IL. So it took a couple weeks for WI to call me after the referral, then a couple more weeks for IL chapter to get our info, then a week to "grant approval".
After I spoke with someone that we had official approval for a wish, she said (I THINK this is what she said - i could have not remembered it right because i was in such an emotional state to hear that kendall had been granted a wish!)
I think she said "a week or so" until we hear from our wish granters.
It's been "a week or so" - and i'm not one to be like "ok 10 days! let's get going!!!!"
But I am just looking for more insight on roughly how long was that process in the beginning for you to get things set up and moving along. I know each chapter is different and I have a feeling the chicago area chapter is probably uber busy, which is not a problem, i just am ANXIOUS!!!! At this point there's no way we can do 180 days out because it will be way too hot for kendall by then, so i'm starting to freak a bit about things like character meals or BBB (neither of which i've ever done so i have no idea what the reservation process is even like - i've just seen a few posts here and there about it!)

Any and all info appreciated! Thank you!

terra


----------



## ksso32006

Hi Terra!  We're an Illinois family too..   Chicago chapter.   They seem to be very, very nice, but don't communicate much/at all.  We leave in 15 days & the only thing I know is the flight number we're on (because we had to book my mom's flight & wanted to make sure we're all together).  Other than that we've heard nothing from them; no flight confirmations, no details, no nothing...  I don't know if that's normal or not, and like you I really don't want to be pushy.  

Kathy


----------



## ksso32006

Monie3 said:


> Look what came in the mail today!
> 
> It is real!  Christopher's Dream Party is next Friday!  I some times it is too good to believe!



Monie!!! HOW EXCITING!!! I am so happy for you guys.. Its almost TIME!!!


----------



## kritter47

terra - As a MaW volunteer, I can tell you that the only thing consistent about timeframes is that they are hard to predict.  

If your chapter is like mine, your child is now on a list available to the wish granting volunteers with a few details (like your zip code) to help them figure out if she is a child they can take on. A week might be an average in your area, but it's far from a hard figure.

The amount of time a child will stay on that list varies immensely based on any number of unpredictable factors - the number of wish granters who live near you, the number of wish kids in your area who are on the list, the number of wish kids in your area already in progress, the various rest-of-life scenarios of the area wish granters, and the like. In my area, kids stay on the list anywhere from a day to six weeks before two wish granters sign up. In my previous chapter, kids could be on for up to 3 months if they were living in a far outlying area with few or no wish granters. It really depends. 

By far the vast majority of Disney trips I've worked on were booked much closer than 180 days out (depending on the kid and the situation, it's usually 3 months or less). And generally, if a wish family wants to go at some point in the far future (requesting to go in early December when I meet them in March, for instance), the actual booking is not done until closer to the wish date. My understand of these reasons is the availability/scheduling capability of GKTW, the local chapter relationship with airlines, and other things that are not done as far in the future as people on these boards like to do them. 

KSSO - amount of communication will depend on both the chapter and your individual volunteers. Some are in quite regular contact with the family, others less so. In my previous chapter, we tended to deliver the itinerary/official plane confirmation/expenses about two weeks before the wish. In my current chapter, it's about a week. Flight information can be passed on earlier for a variety of reasons. 

However, if you are nervous or have questions, always feel free to call your volunteers! It's not pushy at all!


----------



## ksso32006

Thanks Kritter!  I just really don't want to seem to pushy or forward...   I totally appreciate everything that they are doing for us and how busy they are.  I don't want to be a pain! 

Kathy


----------



## terratalking

thank you SO much Kritter! I know there is SO much to the behind the scenes - i'm trying my very best to be patient - but I am SO relieved to hear your stories of how things have gone.

I use a lot of emphasis on the word so a lot apparently....


----------



## vincev33

terratalking said:


> For those who have recently gone through the MAW process, I'm trying to gain some insight on timing.
> 
> our doctor is the one who made the referral, to the WI chapter because that's the hospital we go to. However, we live in IL. So it took a couple weeks for WI to call me after the referral, then a couple more weeks for IL chapter to get our info, then a week to "grant approval".
> After I spoke with someone that we had official approval for a wish, she said (I THINK this is what she said - i could have not remembered it right because i was in such an emotional state to hear that kendall had been granted a wish!)
> I think she said "a week or so" until we hear from our wish granters.
> It's been "a week or so" - and i'm not one to be like "ok 10 days! let's get going!!!!"
> But I am just looking for more insight on roughly how long was that process in the beginning for you to get things set up and moving along. I know each chapter is different and I have a feeling the chicago area chapter is probably uber busy, which is not a problem, i just am ANXIOUS!!!! At this point there's no way we can do 180 days out because it will be way too hot for kendall by then, so i'm starting to freak a bit about things like character meals or BBB (neither of which i've ever done so i have no idea what the reservation process is even like - i've just seen a few posts here and there about it!)
> 
> Any and all info appreciated! Thank you!
> 
> terra



Hi Terra.  I am a wish granter in a different state and have done many Disney wishes.  I can only speak for our chapter, but it sounds like by "grant approval" you mean that Kendall was approved for eligibility.  Our chapter sends out a note once volunteer wish granters are assigned to the wish and then we have about 48 hours to contact the family for a wish interview.  It doesn't sound like that has happened yet.  You still have to have the wish approved if I am reading the note correctly so there is still some time in the process.  If you are worried about when you can go then you should call your chapter.  They will work with you and GKTW on dates and will probably ask you for a few options. Don't stress out about it...  As being someone who frequents Disney as well... Don't worry too much about the reservations at Disney.  You will get them unless you can only go during peak times.  You should call or email if you have any questions about the process.  They may be busy, but if it relates to your experience with the organization then they should welcome the call.  Once you have wish granters it will be easy to reach someone.  It is my experience that some wish granters are not as experienced with Disney wishes as others.  So feel free to reach out here as well!


----------



## Monie3

ksso32006 said:


> Monie!!! HOW EXCITING!!! I am so happy for you guys.. Its almost TIME!!!



One week from today!!!!


----------



## Diegosmom

I have read through this threat in the past and read many Wish trips PTR and trip reports and always enjoying reading how awesome the trip was.  I had always thought how awesome to have a wish trip and stay at GKTW but of course never wanted a reason and be able to have a wish trip.

But our whole world changed in July when my son was diagnosed with Kidney cancer (wilms tumor).  He has had surgery to have his kidney removed and has been under going chemo.  The poor kid has been thru so much in just the short time.

Diego was referred for a Wish and I received an email last week.  I had to call for the screening "interview" but the person that needs to do it was out of the office so I am waiting on a return phone call.

We just went to Disney in June (right before we found out) so its not first on Diego's list.  He wants to swim with dolphins.  So I was thinking Discovery Cove but he also has been seeing commercials for cruises so I think that is what he wants to do.  I know he would love a Disney cruise but I think he might be leaning toward Royal Caribbean because it would be a week and they have the rock climbing wall and the surf thing but I think they port for 1 day in Port Canaveral so we might just get our Disney day after all.  Of course he is 6 years old so by the time he see the wish granter he could ask for something totally different.


----------



## Moodyzblu

Diegosmom said:


> I have read through this threat in the past and read many Wish trips PTR and trip reports and always enjoying reading how awesome the trip was.  I had always thought how awesome to have a wish trip and stay at GKTW but of course never wanted a reason and be able to have a wish trip.
> 
> But our whole world changed in July when my son was diagnosed with Kidney cancer (wilms tumor).  He has had surgery to have his kidney removed and has been under going chemo.  The poor kid has been thru so much in just the short time.
> 
> Diego was referred for a Wish and I received an email last week.  I had to call for the screening "interview" but the person that needs to do it was out of the office so I am waiting on a return phone call.
> 
> We just went to Disney in June (right before we found out) so its not first on Diego's list.  He wants to swim with dolphins.  So I was thinking Discovery Cove but he also has been seeing commercials for cruises so I think that is what he wants to do.  I know he would love a Disney cruise but I think he might be leaning toward Royal Caribbean because it would be a week and they have the rock climbing wall and the surf thing but I think they port for 1 day in Port Canaveral so we might just get our Disney day after all.  Of course he is 6 years old so by the time he see the wish granter he could ask for something totally different.



Sorry about your sons struggles ! Getting a wish sure is a "mixed" blessing. On one hand it's wonderful to have this opportunity but the reasons for it are not so great. I'm happy your son will get to make a wish .. no mater what it turns out to be ! 
My son had been to Disney many times and so Disney wasn't his first choice .. he chose Harry Potter World .. which was great because we got to do Disney as well as Universal, plus stayed at GKTW. 
I'm sure whatever Diego decides will be made special by the wonderful wish people ! 
Please let us know how it all goes !


----------



## that's nice

Diegosmom said:


> I have read through this threat in the past and read many Wish trips PTR and trip reports and always enjoying reading how awesome the trip was.  I had always thought how awesome to have a wish trip and stay at GKTW but of course never wanted a reason and be able to have a wish trip.
> 
> But our whole world changed in July when my son was diagnosed with Kidney cancer (wilms tumor).  He has had surgery to have his kidney removed and has been under going chemo.  The poor kid has been thru so much in just the short time.
> 
> Diego was referred for a Wish and I received an email last week.  I had to call for the screening "interview" but the person that needs to do it was out of the office so I am waiting on a return phone call.
> 
> We just went to Disney in June (right before we found out) so its not first on Diego's list.  He wants to swim with dolphins.  So I was thinking Discovery Cove but he also has been seeing commercials for cruises so I think that is what he wants to do.  I know he would love a Disney cruise but I think he might be leaning toward Royal Caribbean because it would be a week and they have the rock climbing wall and the surf thing but I think they port for 1 day in Port Canaveral so we might just get our Disney day after all.  Of course he is 6 years old so by the time he see the wish granter he could ask for something totally different.


 to the Wish Trippers thread! 

My DD was diagnosed with a Wilms Tumor (4/07) which was discovered at her 1yr well checkup. She had a nephrectomy and chemo too. We just went last week to her 6yr cancer free visit. I know it is hard but I'm sure you've seen how strong and resilient kids are.

Even if your DS doesn't choose Disney, this thread is a great resource for any Wish family trying to figure out what to expect with the Wish process. 

I wish you and your family the strength to get though this 'little' bump in the road.


----------



## Diegosmom

Thanks for the warm welcome...

I am sure it will be a long process before he gets his wish but thats ok...We love disney and had also wanted to do "harry potter" at some point too...right now he has swimming the the dolphins on his brain...not sure where that even came from...and all the cruise commercials have made him want to do a cruise.  Anything is fine by me.  I will be so happy to take a break from all this hospital stuff and hopefully by the time he gets his wish we can say he is "cancer free"...

He is such a strong boy but I hate what this is doing to him...not just all the pokes and sickness but it has caused him to have such anxiety about everything.  Even when he is feeling well he doesnt want to go anywhere.  He also doesnt want me to leave him ever (not even for a quick trip to the grocery store).  He is 6 so I know he will remember a lot of this but hoping he also forgets a lot too.


----------



## Redwavess

Diegosmom said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome...
> 
> I am sure it will be a long process before he gets his wish but thats ok...We love disney and had also wanted to do "harry potter" at some point too...right now he has swimming the the dolphins on his brain...not sure where that even came from...and all the cruise commercials have made him want to do a cruise.  Anything is fine by me.  I will be so happy to take a break from all this hospital stuff and hopefully by the time he gets his wish we can say he is "cancer free"...
> 
> He is such a strong boy but I hate what this is doing to him...not just all the pokes and sickness but it has caused him to have such anxiety about everything.  Even when he is feeling well he doesnt want to go anywhere.  He also doesnt want me to leave him ever (not even for a quick trip to the grocery store).  He is 6 so I know he will remember a lot of this but hoping he also forgets a lot too.



Welcome to the wish trip thread!!! It's nice to meet you!!! 

Hugs to your little guy!!! 

Prayers for healing, strength, and peace of mind for you all!!

Happy Wish Trip Planning!!! 

Madeline


----------



## uwquigman

I already set-up a MAW pre-trip site but wanted to speak up since I've been trolling this site for a couple of days.

First off, thank you so much for putting all of this together. It is super helpful for our family to be able to learn so of the key tips and tricks for Disneyworld. We're flying out there all the way from California so its a long trek for a 4 year old and 2 year old (not to mention Mom and Dad). 

Secondly, I'll just try to read and learn more. We are planning on taking my daughter to the BBB in the morning and then lunch at Cinderella's castle. Other than that we don't have anything planned.

Only question is that a couple of friends of our recommended we eat at Tony's at 8pm so we could get a front row seat to the Electrical Parade. Do we need to do this since she will have her badge? Or is it just as easy to check it out.

Thanks for your help and I'm sure we'll have a ton more questions.

The Quigley's

PS I can't access photobucket from this computer so I will have to try it from another one later on tonight.


----------



## Moodyzblu

uwquigman said:


> I already set-up a MAW pre-trip site but wanted to speak up since I've been trolling this site for a couple of days.
> 
> First off, thank you so much for putting all of this together. It is super helpful for our family to be able to learn so of the key tips and tricks for Disneyworld. We're flying out there all the way from California so its a long trek for a 4 year old and 2 year old (not to mention Mom and Dad).
> 
> Secondly, I'll just try to read and learn more. We are planning on taking my daughter to the BBB in the morning and then lunch at Cinderella's castle. Other than that we don't have anything planned.
> 
> Only question is that a couple of friends of our recommended we eat at Tony's at 8pm so we could get a front row seat to the Electrical Parade. Do we need to do this since she will have her badge? Or is it just as easy to check it out.
> 
> Thanks for your help and I'm sure we'll have a ton more questions.
> 
> The Quigley's
> 
> PS I can't access photobucket from this computer so I will have to try it from another one later on tonight.



You don't really have to do that. There are corded off areas you can access with the MAW card. We actually sat right across from the Firehouse (the parade starts right around the corner from there) and we had THE best seats you could ever imagine ! Before the parade starts .. go and find one of those areas and show your card to the CM .. they are very willing to help you out !


----------



## uwquigman

I've heard that Disney has eliminated their Guest Assistance Cards. Has anyone on this forum done a trip since they've gotten rid of them and if that also applies to MAW kids?

Just curious as we are trying to plan out our trip and that would require us to make some reservations for dinner and things like that so we can watch the parade's that the kiddos want to see.

Thank you again,
TJ


----------



## lanejudy

uwquigman said:


> I've heard that Disney has eliminated their Guest Assistance Cards. Has anyone on this forum done a trip since they've gotten rid of them and if that also applies to MAW kids?
> 
> Just curious as we are trying to plan out our trip and that would require us to make some reservations for dinner and things like that so we can watch the parade's that the kiddos want to see.
> 
> Thank you again,
> TJ



Actually, the change-over from GAC to DAS hasn't quite occurred yet -- scheduled to be effective on October 9th.  

That said, it is my understanding MAW kids will continue as usual, no change for you.  The sponsoring organization will provide you with whatever is needed to make your trip magical.  

If you are interested...here is the thread about the changes:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3178976.  The first few posts give the details, the rest is questions and answers.  But again, this should not impact MAW trips!

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## uwquigman

Thank you for your help....this board is great and I really appreciate all the feedback and support!


----------



## terratalking

Diegosmom said:


> I have read through this threat in the past and read many Wish trips PTR and trip reports and always enjoying reading how awesome the trip was.  I had always thought how awesome to have a wish trip and stay at GKTW but of course never wanted a reason and be able to have a wish trip.
> 
> But our whole world changed in July when my son was diagnosed with Kidney cancer (wilms tumor).  He has had surgery to have his kidney removed and has been under going chemo.  The poor kid has been thru so much in just the short time.



Oh I so know what you mean - it's the trip you never WANT to have to take, but are so grateful that you get all the extra magical help to take it , to help make their suffering that much "easier" to handle.

hope all goes well with the process for you all - we are just early on in our MAW journey also!

terra


----------



## terratalking

YIPPEEE SKIPPEEEEE!!!!!

Just heard from our Wish Granters! Tentatively have our first meeting set up for October 13th!

So glad i got that news RIGHT before finding out that my car that's been in the shop for two weeks is going to cost a ridiculous amount of money that we don't really have to fix - and that my husband was rear-ended on the way to the dealership to try to work out payment for my car. He has only been home this past Sunday from work in the past two weeks so hoping that we are able to have some good quality stress-free time in the next two days before he leaves again.

it's always something, isn't it??

Anyways - let the good news triumph over the bad - Wish Granter meeting has been set!!!!

terra


----------



## JasmineOtt

Terra, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles!  But I'm sure things will work out! So happy to hear you have a date!


----------



## gertiesquidge

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me posting here as I'm not a wish tripper?

My husband is a professional photographer and has just found out he has been selected to accompany a group of seriously ill children and their families on a trip to Florida from here in the UK. He really wants to do his best to document this trip for the families and to give them photos to treasure.

If any of you have the time could you let us know what sort of photos might mean the most to families? Or any other tips you have so that he can make this as special as possible and give these families some much needed ixiedust:

Thank you for any help you can give and I hope you all have wonderful wish trips


----------



## erinalicia

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on planning out our trip. My husband and I just sat down to look over all the different rides, attractions, restaurants, etc. We're beyond overwhelmed. I know it's not possible to see everything in the time we have, so we want to focus on what we think the kids will enjoy the most. I'm more of a go with the flow kind of person and the thought of creating an itinerary/plan of action is driving me nuts, but I know we don't it will be mass chaos with full blown temper tantrums and melt-downs from all 3 kids and an overwhelmed momma. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. This is our first family trip to a theme park and the last time I was at Disney World was 20 years ago. 

Thanks!


----------



## Redwavess

erinalicia said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions on planning out our trip. My husband and I just sat down to look over all the different rides, attractions, restaurants, etc. We're beyond overwhelmed. I know it's not possible to see everything in the time we have, so we want to focus on what we think the kids will enjoy the most. I'm more of a go with the flow kind of person and the thought of creating an itinerary/plan of action is driving me nuts, but I know we don't it will be mass chaos with full blown temper tantrums and melt-downs from all 3 kids and an overwhelmed momma.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated. This is our first family trip to a theme park and the last time I was at Disney World was 20 years ago.
> 
> Thanks!




My advice would be talk with each of the people in your family and ask them what are their must do attractions.  As you said there is no way you can do it all so you will need to focus on what's most important for you all.  For example we love animals as a family so we didn't want to miss animal attractions.  Also, we live by Disneyland so we skipped all the rides that we had already ridden on... which were tons!!!

Think about your family favorites.  Check park maps and make a plan from there.  Have fun with it!!! 

I hope that helps,

Madeline


----------



## Redwavess

gertiesquidge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting here as I'm not a wish tripper?
> 
> My husband is a professional photographer and has just found out he has been selected to accompany a group of seriously ill children and their families on a trip to Florida from here in the UK. He really wants to do his best to document this trip for the families and to give them photos to treasure.
> 
> If any of you have the time could you let us know what sort of photos might mean the most to families? Or any other tips you have so that he can make this as special as possible and give these families some much needed ixiedust:
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give and I hope you all have wonderful wish trips



That is awesome that you husband is able to do that and very nice of him to try and capture the most magical memories.

My advice would be:

1) Characters, Characters, Characters!!! -  Some of my favorite pictures are pictures with my daughter during the character interactions.  I would suggest that your husband always keep an eye out.  Often the cutest pictures are right as they are meeting the characters and before they pose.  I've seen kids jump for joy, smile with glee, hug the characters and my own son kissed Mickey right on his nose!!!  It was cute but the cameras were not ready to capture it.  So be ready during character interactions to capture the surprise and wonder of it all!!

2) Candid family shots or Candid shots of brothers and sisters with the theme park in the background!!!  These are some of the funniest shots I have.  For example, my son 16 was searching the map with his little sister 6 it is the cutest shot!!!  Siblings holding hands, being carried on big brothers shoulders are super adorable too!!

3)  And of course the whole family with castle or other Disney landmark in the background is a must have!!! 

Give you husband a great big thank you for me!!! 

I hope this helps,

Madeline


----------



## gertiesquidge

Hi Madeline,

Thank you so much for your suggestions, that is just the sort of insight my husband was looking for 

Family friends lost their little one to cancer last year, so he has seen how precious these pictures can be, and wants to do the very best he can for all the families he will be travelling with.

Thank you again




Redwavess said:


> That is awesome that you husband is able to do that and very nice of him to try and capture the most magical memories.
> 
> My advice would be:
> 
> 1) Characters, Characters, Characters!!! -  Some of my favorite pictures are pictures with my daughter during the character interactions.  I would suggest that your husband always keep an eye out.  Often the cutest pictures are right as they are meeting the characters and before they pose.  I've seen kids jump for joy, smile with glee, hug the characters and my own son kissed Mickey right on his nose!!!  It was cute but the cameras were not ready to capture it.  So be ready during character interactions to capture the surprise and wonder of it all!!
> 
> 2) Candid family shots or Candid shots of brothers and sisters with the theme park in the background!!!  These are some of the funniest shots I have.  For example, my son 16 was searching the map with his little sister 6 it is the cutest shot!!!  Siblings holding hands, being carried on big brothers shoulders are super adorable too!!
> 
> 3)  And of course the whole family with castle or other Disney landmark in the background is a must have!!!
> 
> Give you husband a great big thank you for me!!!
> 
> I hope this helps,
> 
> Madeline


----------



## terratalking

gertiesquidge said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me posting here as I'm not a wish tripper?
> 
> My husband is a professional photographer and has just found out he has been selected to accompany a group of seriously ill children and their families on a trip to Florida from here in the UK. He really wants to do his best to document this trip for the families and to give them photos to treasure.
> 
> If any of you have the time could you let us know what sort of photos might mean the most to families? Or any other tips you have so that he can make this as special as possible and give these families some much needed ixiedust:
> 
> Thank you for any help you can give and I hope you all have wonderful wish trips



Echoing everything Madeline already said - I would add in the two cents that while most people think a photographer is there to capture the "posed" moments, what I would encourage your husband to also seek out is more of the photojournalistic opportunities. 
Photograph the large amount of medical supplies some families must lug around to the parks with them. document the weariness on the faces of the moms just getting out the door of the hotel, hoping desperately for a few good minutes for their child at the park, praying that all of the chaos of the past hour of packing/giving meds/double checking bags is worth it with one huge smile on their child's face.
Be there to capture the look of joy on the childs face when they first glimpse the castle on the monorail ride in.
Be there to capture the absolute MAGIC that happens when that sick child rolls through the gates into the happiest place on earth, and watch the transformation come over them as they forget their pains/illnesses/struggles for that one day.

I say all of this because this is what happened for my daughter last January when we took her. We only could afford two days in the park - but I tell you those two days were absolutely magical for her. I had to fight very hard to get her out of the hospital four days before we left, and i spent those four days at home packing medical supplies and stressing over everything - but seeing the absolute amazement on her face, and getting to see her meet Cinderella, her hero, oh my gosh it was all so worth it! As a photographer myself, I had set my husband up at one angle, my MIL at another, and then the photopass photog was ready to go at her spot - and i cherish every single one of the 90+ pics that got taken in that moment. I only have one picture though, of ten minutes before going into the princess room, where she was having a very rough time, very nauseated, trying to catheterize her in line, get her heart rate calmed down, help her wait just a few more minutes to see her princess. But seeing the contrast in those pictures makes me know that place is SO full of magic.
Sorry this is long winded - but I hope your husband is able to help capture the whole  story for these families. It is not easy to take a very ill child to disney. It's not easy to take them on a quick trip to the grocery store most days! 
But the magic of disney is everywhere. Let the photopass photogs capture the posed images - let him be the fly on the wall capturing the rest of the story!

I wish him the best of luck - what an awesome opportunity for both him AND the families he gets to document!

terra


----------



## 4pmama

terratalking said:


> Echoing everything Madeline already said - I would add in the two cents that while most people think a photographer is there to capture the "posed" moments, what I would encourage your husband to also seek out is more of the photojournalistic opportunities. Photograph the large amount of medical supplies some families must lug around to the parks with them. document the weariness on the faces of the moms just getting out the door of the hotel, hoping desperately for a few good minutes for their child at the park, praying that all of the chaos of the past hour of packing/giving meds/double checking bags is worth it with one huge smile on their child's face. Be there to capture the look of joy on the childs face when they first glimpse the castle on the monorail ride in. Be there to capture the absolute MAGIC that happens when that sick child rolls through the gates into the happiest place on earth, and watch the transformation come over them as they forget their pains/illnesses/struggles for that one day.  I say all of this because this is what happened for my daughter last January when we took her. We only could afford two days in the park - but I tell you those two days were absolutely magical for her. I had to fight very hard to get her out of the hospital four days before we left, and i spent those four days at home packing medical supplies and stressing over everything - but seeing the absolute amazement on her face, and getting to see her meet Cinderella, her hero, oh my gosh it was all so worth it! As a photographer myself, I had set my husband up at one angle, my MIL at another, and then the photopass photog was ready to go at her spot - and i cherish every single one of the 90+ pics that got taken in that moment. I only have one picture though, of ten minutes before going into the princess room, where she was having a very rough time, very nauseated, trying to catheterize her in line, get her heart rate calmed down, help her wait just a few more minutes to see her princess. But seeing the contrast in those pictures makes me know that place is SO full of magic. Sorry this is long winded - but I hope your husband is able to help capture the whole  story for these families. It is not easy to take a very ill child to disney. It's not easy to take them on a quick trip to the grocery store most days! But the magic of disney is everywhere. Let the photopass photogs capture the posed images - let him be the fly on the wall capturing the rest of the story!  I wish him the best of luck - what an awesome opportunity for both him AND the families he gets to document!  terra



Just have to say, that ^^ was lovely, and I'm in tears from picturing some of these moments, for other families, and for my own. Thank you for these special insights.


----------



## gertiesquidge

Hi Terra,

Thank you so much for your suggestions  My husband's photography style to capture the candid moments, but I don't think he would have thought to get the tired/stressed looks! But you are right that really will show the magic Disney sprinkles when the families compare those pictures with those of the children meeting the characters/riding a ride/watching a parade 

Thank you again








terratalking said:


> Echoing everything Madeline already said - I would add in the two cents that while most people think a photographer is there to capture the "posed" moments, what I would encourage your husband to also seek out is more of the photojournalistic opportunities.
> Photograph the large amount of medical supplies some families must lug around to the parks with them. document the weariness on the faces of the moms just getting out the door of the hotel, hoping desperately for a few good minutes for their child at the park, praying that all of the chaos of the past hour of packing/giving meds/double checking bags is worth it with one huge smile on their child's face.
> Be there to capture the look of joy on the childs face when they first glimpse the castle on the monorail ride in.
> Be there to capture the absolute MAGIC that happens when that sick child rolls through the gates into the happiest place on earth, and watch the transformation come over them as they forget their pains/illnesses/struggles for that one day.
> 
> I say all of this because this is what happened for my daughter last January when we took her. We only could afford two days in the park - but I tell you those two days were absolutely magical for her. I had to fight very hard to get her out of the hospital four days before we left, and i spent those four days at home packing medical supplies and stressing over everything - but seeing the absolute amazement on her face, and getting to see her meet Cinderella, her hero, oh my gosh it was all so worth it! As a photographer myself, I had set my husband up at one angle, my MIL at another, and then the photopass photog was ready to go at her spot - and i cherish every single one of the 90+ pics that got taken in that moment. I only have one picture though, of ten minutes before going into the princess room, where she was having a very rough time, very nauseated, trying to catheterize her in line, get her heart rate calmed down, help her wait just a few more minutes to see her princess. But seeing the contrast in those pictures makes me know that place is SO full of magic.
> Sorry this is long winded - but I hope your husband is able to help capture the whole  story for these families. It is not easy to take a very ill child to disney. It's not easy to take them on a quick trip to the grocery store most days!
> But the magic of disney is everywhere. Let the photopass photogs capture the posed images - let him be the fly on the wall capturing the rest of the story!
> 
> I wish him the best of luck - what an awesome opportunity for both him AND the families he gets to document!
> 
> terra


----------



## disney*mom*82

Hello! I have some questions for MAW families. We recently brought home our 4.5 year old son from China. He is an awesome kiddo. He was recently diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy. It seems pretty mild, but it does cause him every day issues that will be lifelong. He is able to walk but had a leg brace custom made recently, which he is really struggling with. Anyways... he has had an obsession with Mickey and friends since I met him in China. (First sign he was ours!) He just went crazy over a WDW commercial last week and I think he would LOVE WDW. His physical therapist mentioned he might be eligible for MAW. Im not familiar with their guidelines. Does anyone know if he would fall under their criteria? I would love to hear back from some of you, Ide hate to bother MAW with our request if he doesn't qualify. Thank you!


----------



## kritter47

Talk to your medical providers about eligibility for MaW. The criteria is "life-threatening medical condition" with some specific medical eligibility forms sent out to doctors outlining more specific criteria. The doctors are actually the ones with the final power over eligibility, though I don't know the specific instructions they are given.


----------



## dawnp15

Hi!  I'm brand new here and feeling really overwhelmed 

Our DD2 who just turned 5 had been approved for a wish through a local wish foundation.  We have our meeting with our "wish wizards" coming up soon to make the final 3 wish choices.  Her #1 choice is Disney of course and really we are all really excited this may actually come true for her.

I know nothing about Disney...idk what attractions there all are, how to set everything up for meeting characters, or dinners, or anything   I've been trying to read on here as much as i can with my free time, which has helped some.  I guess once i know her wish has been approved, i know when we are going ect...that will help me with planning...right lol??


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

dawnp15 said:


> Hi!  I'm brand new here and feeling really overwhelmed
> 
> Our DD2 who just turned 5 had been approved for a wish through a local wish foundation.  We have our meeting with our "wish wizards" coming up soon to make the final 3 wish choices.  Her #1 choice is Disney of course and really we are all really excited this may actually come true for her.
> 
> I know nothing about Disney...idk what attractions there all are, how to set everything up for meeting characters, or dinners, or anything   I've been trying to read on here as much as i can with my free time, which has helped some.  I guess once i know her wish has been approved, i know when we are going ect...that will help me with planning...right lol??



You've come to the right place to learn   if you are staying at Give Kids the World some characters come there to meet. At the parks you will be given front of the line privileges to meet characters. I don't know how to book meals in the parks as we've never done it, but I'm sure there are many others on here that can help you with that. As for not knowing about attractions etc... when we went on our son's wish trip, we spent very little time in the parks as he was not well. We still had a fabulous time enjoying the rides we did get on and shows we watched. I guess what I'm trying to say is don't stress out trying to figure out it ALL so you can do EVERYTHING, instead enjoy finding out what you can ahead of time and then just relax and go have an amazing time. There will probably be some that think I'm nuts offering that advice, but that's my opinion on how to deal with it without feeling entirely overwhelmed before going and then disappointed that you didn't do everything while on your trip!

Have fun planning!


----------



## disneybirthday

The time has come!!!!!! Its Wish Day!!  We are headed to DIsney today for Sydneys wish trip!!! Super excited to see Mickey!!!
Thank you to everyone who provided great tips and info for this trip for us!!!  Hope that we will be able to bring back a great trip report!


----------



## Lilfoot93

disneybirthday said:


> The time has come!!!!!! Its Wish Day!!  We are headed to DIsney today for Sydneys wish trip!!! Super excited to see Mickey!!! Thank you to everyone who provided great tips and info for this trip for us!!!  Hope that we will be able to bring back a great trip report!



Wishing you a magical trip!!! 

Jackie


----------



## nesser1981

Haven't stopped by in awhile, just wanted to say hi to all the new wish families!  I think about our trip all the time, almost 2 years later it was still one of the most amazing things we've done! 

Hope you're getting lots of great information here.


----------



## uwquigman

Can't believe we are leaving tomorrow AM for our Wish. Long flight from Cali with a 20 month old and a 4 year old wish kid but sooooooo loooking forward to this. Hopefully it doesn't rain and we get great weather. Will try to post a trip report with photos this time (darn photo bucket).

Anyway, just wanted to say thank you for all the tips and tricks. Gonna be a magical (well paced and not overloaded with too much) week.

Take care!


----------



## 4pmama

We will be there on Monday night! Yay! Have an amazing time, and maybe we will see you there!


----------



## 4pmama

Also, we have a similarly long trek coming from Oregon with a 22-month-old sibling who hates to be still...wishing for safe happy travels!


----------



## Redwavess

uwquigman said:


> Can't believe we are leaving tomorrow AM for our Wish. Long flight from Cali with a 20 month old and a 4 year old wish kid but sooooooo loooking forward to this. Hopefully it doesn't rain and we get great weather. Will try to post a trip report with photos this time (darn photo bucket).
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to say thank you for all the tips and tricks. Gonna be a magical (well paced and not overloaded with too much) week.
> 
> Take care!





4pmama said:


> We will be there on Monday night! Yay! Have an amazing time, and maybe we will see you there!



I'm so excited for both of you and your families!!!  Happy Wish Tripping!!!! 

Magic here you come!!!! 

Hugs,

Madeline


----------



## terratalking

Ok I must not be looking in the right places - but where do I find a list of events at GKTW? like for planning purposes to know "monday night is this party" and "friday night is that party" type of stuff?

If anyone can help direct me that way that would be awesome and appreciated!! thank you!

terra


----------



## that's nice

terratalking said:


> Ok I must not be looking in the right places - but where do I find a list of events at GKTW? like for planning purposes to know "monday night is this party" and "friday night is that party" type of stuff?
> 
> If anyone can help direct me that way that would be awesome and appreciated!! thank you!
> 
> terra


Here is the GKTW handbook.... weekly schedule is on page 21. 

http://www.gktw.org/pre/pdf/village-guide.pdf


Weekly Entertainment Schedule
*Sunday*
" Ashleys Art Corner from 9:30 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
" The Worlds Largest CANDY LAND Game from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at Matthews Boundless Playground*
*Monday*
" Disney Character photos at Julies Safari Theatre and Castle of Miracles from 8 a.m. to 10 a.m. " Discovery Cove Animal Encounter from 6:45 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
" Mayor Claytons Hare-Raising Halloween from 7 p.m to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels
" Family Dive-In Movie at sundown at the Park of Dreams Ship Stage*
*Tuesday*
" Nickelodeon Character photos in the Castle of Miracles from 8:30 a.m. to 9 a.m. " Mayor Claytons Birthday Party from 7 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels* " Fishing at the Happy Harbor Gazebo from 6:45 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.*
*Wednesday*
" Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral*
" Village Idol on the Avenue of Angels followed by Julies Safari Theatre from 7 p.m. to 9 p.m.
*Thursday*
" Disney Character photos at Julies Safari Theatre and Castle of Miracles from 8 a.m. to 10 a.m.
" Winter Wonderland from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. along the Avenue of Angels*
" Winter Wonderland Parade at 8 p.m. on the Avenue of Angels*
" Santa Claus in Julies Safari Theatre from 6:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. Dont forget to pick out your
Christmas surprise!
*Friday*
" Universal Orlando Character photos from 8:30 a.m. to 9 a.m. in the Castle of Miracles
" Pirates and Princesses Party with Shamu and friends from 7:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. at the Park of
Dreams Ship Stage*
" Ms. Merrys Tea Party from 6:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. in the Castle of Miracles
*Saturday*
" Horseback Riding from 8 a.m. to 11 a.m. at Keatons Korral*
" Poolside cookout at the Park of Dreams from 6 p.m. to 8 p.m.*
" Big Splash Bash in the Park of Dreams from 6:30 p.m. to 7:30 p.m.* " Family Dive-In Movie at sundown at the Park of Dreams Ship Stage*

*Activity may be canceled or moved to an alternate location in the event of inclement weather.


----------



## terratalking

Thank you so much!! Very helpful to have an idea of times/activities!

Terra


----------



## Meeks23

Hey All!   I so wish I would have had more time to be on the boards while waiting for Jerzey's trip to come....but just so much that has been going on with wedding planning (Big Day Saturday!) and sports and hunting and OH MY!!!!!  So we leave on Monday for WDW and I am starting my lists of what all we need....with the Halloween Party at GKTW do we bring the kids' costumes with us from home or do they have costumes there for it?  And any tips on what to bring or what you don't need to bring would be much appreciated!!!  

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Redwavess

Meeks23 said:


> Hey All!   I so wish I would have had more time to be on the boards while waiting for Jerzey's trip to come....but just so much that has been going on with wedding planning (Big Day Saturday!) and sports and hunting and OH MY!!!!!  So we leave on Monday for WDW and I am starting my lists of what all we need....with the Halloween Party at GKTW do we bring the kids' costumes with us from home or do they have costumes there for it?  And any tips on what to bring or what you don't need to bring would be much appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!



The biggest must have for my kids at the airport was their video games.  That really helped pass the time.  I'm not sure about the Halloween party, but for the other parties if the kids wanted to dress up like a princess or pirate or in Christmas clothes etc we had to bring them with us.  So, I would suggest that you bring for them what they might want to wear.  We went in February and many of the parks have water play so it might help to have a swim suit or change of clothes in case.  Of course the weather might not permit that, but I wish I would have known to do this before our trip.

Happy Wedding!!!  

And Happy Wish Tripping!!! 

Madeline


----------



## Meeks23

Redwavess said:


> The biggest must have for my kids at the airport was their video games.  That really helped pass the time.  I'm not sure about the Halloween party, but for the other parties if the kids wanted to dress up like a princess or pirate or in Christmas clothes etc we had to bring them with us.  So, I would suggest that you bring for them what they might want to wear.  We went in February and many of the parks have water play so it might help to have a swim suit or change of clothes in case.  Of course the weather might not permit that, but I wish I would have known to do this before our trip.  Happy Wedding!!!    And Happy Wish Tripping!!!   Madeline



Thanks for the tips!!!!!!


----------



## sunleigh

My daughter will be heading to Disney for the first time in January for her wish trip.  Sadly during Januray GKTW is closed   This is the only month we can go, I am in school for respiratory therapy and on break then.  We do not want to prolong my daughters trip due to her medical fragile state.  Any cold can take her from us at this point so we feel time is of the essence.  I am bummed that we will not be at GKTW and stressed more now about meals and the possiblity of bad weather.  Can anyone suggest indoor activities to do on Disney properties if the weather would get bad, as in too cold for my DD?  Anyone experience January weather, what should I be really expecting?  Thanks in advance, we are pretty well versed in Disney just not in colder weather or when taking our sweet disabled lady along for the trip  

Leigh


----------



## rymahoney

sunleigh said:


> My daughter will be heading to Disney for the first time in January for her wish trip.  Sadly during Januray GKTW is closed   This is the only month we can go, I am in school for respiratory therapy and on break then.  We do not want to prolong my daughters trip due to her medical fragile state.  Any cold can take her from us at this point so we feel time is of the essence.  I am bummed that we will not be at GKTW and stressed more now about meals and the possiblity of bad weather.  Can anyone suggest indoor activities to do on Disney properties if the weather would get bad, as in too cold for my DD?  Anyone experience January weather, what should I be really expecting?  Thanks in advance, we are pretty well versed in Disney just not in colder weather or when taking our sweet disabled lady along for the trip   Leigh



The weather is so unpredictable. We went last right after New Years and it was warm everyday but one. 70-85. The other day it's was in upper 60's. So never cold. But we know people that went 2 weeks before and they had to wear coats and gloves almost everyday. So it's so hard to tell. We are chancing it again this year and going jan 7th - 14th. Anyway I hope your daughter had a wonderful time !


----------



## sunleigh

Our trips will overlap,we will be there from the 4th to the 10th
Hoping for good warmish weather for both of us!!!Can anyone explain or link me to how rides work when the wish kid can not go on it, like splash mountain?  can we still use the fast pass entrance?  What about a ride with no fast pass entrance, how do we get on those with her wish pin, for example the magic carpets of alladin?

Thanks again,
Leigh


----------



## Lilfoot93

sunleigh said:


> Our trips will overlap,we will be there from the 4th to the 10th
> Hoping for good warmish weather for both of us!!!Can anyone explain or link me to how rides work when the wish kid can not go on it, like splash mountain?  can we still use the fast pass entrance?  What about a ride with no fast pass entrance, how do we get on those with her wish pin, for example the magic carpets of alladin?
> 
> Thanks again,
> Leigh



We went on our sons wish trip in June. When there were rides he did not want to go on we just gave the lanyard to one of his sisters and they were able to use it. For the rides with no FP entrance it is up to the CM. Disney was not as good as Universal and Sea World with getting us right in. At Disney for the shows we had to stay in the regular line. For some rides they took us to a special entrance and we got right on. I think our average wait time was about 15-20 minutes. So not bad at all. Hope you guys have a magical time!! 

Jackie


----------



## sunleigh

30 days out from our wish trip tomorrow

been in the hospital for a week as of tomorrow 

please send good vibes to my sweet DD, this trip means so much to all of us!

she came in with a case of mrsa  and now is having respiratory issues.  Her respiratory status is in a dangerous state on a regular basis, her wish trip was a rush trip because we just do not know how long she will be with us.  this is her second hospitalization in a month involving respiratory distress.

Just sitting here worrying and needed to put it out there where other parents understand what it is like to have a medically fragile child.  Many people just do not understand!


----------



## Lilfoot93

sunleigh said:


> 30 days out from our wish trip tomorrow  been in the hospital for a week as of tomorrow   please send good vibes to my sweet DD, this trip means so much to all of us!  she came in with a case of mrsa  and now is having respiratory issues.  Her respiratory status is in a dangerous state on a regular basis, her wish trip was a rush trip because we just do not know how long she will be with us.  this is her second hospitalization in a month involving respiratory distress.  Just sitting here worrying and needed to put it out there where other parents understand what it is like to have a medically fragile child.  Many people just do not understand![/
> 
> Prayers being sent your way.
> 
> Jackie


----------



## pitterpint23

sunleigh said:
			
		

> 30 days out from our wish trip tomorrow
> 
> been in the hospital for a week as of tomorrow
> 
> please send good vibes to my sweet DD, this trip means so much to all of us!
> 
> she came in with a case of mrsa  and now is having respiratory issues.  Her respiratory status is in a dangerous state on a regular basis, her wish trip was a rush trip because we just do not know how long she will be with us.  this is her second hospitalization in a month involving respiratory distress.
> 
> Just sitting here worrying and needed to put it out there where other parents understand what it is like to have a medically fragile child.  Many people just do not understand!



Thinking of her. Give her hugs for the DIS moms and dads


----------



## Marsone1

Aloha,
I'm new here and found this forum. Our family will be going to Disney World on 2/14-3/1/14 for my son's MAW trip and 7th Birthday. Just wanted to know if anyone had any tips or suggestions. We are extending our trip for another week as we are from Hawaii and it is such a long travel to get to Florida. We will be staying at GKTW 2/14-2/21/14. The second part of our trip we will be staying at one of the all star resorts. The part I wanted to know is the GKTW button that they give you. Do they have an expiration date on them? I wanted to know if we decided to save our 3 days passes to WDW to use during our extended stay will the button still be valid? The reason for this is that I just realized that during the week that we are staying at GKTW, because it is the week of Presidents Day, the parks will be super busy. And if we use the passes the second half of our trip we will be able to take advantage of the extra magic hours because we are staying at a disney property (thanks to my cousin for setting that up). Please advise? Also are we allowed to visit GKTW during our extended part of the trip?

Will post a pretrip report when I get the chance.

Thank You..
Maria


----------



## aba

Hello! I'm new here, a little overwhelmed to say the least! 
My daughter, who is 3, wished for a trip to Disney to meet Mickey and Minnie!  We'll be going the first week of Feb 2014, so about 6 weeks away!  I have another daughter, who is 6 and dying to meet the princesses and she so deserves it.  Her sister has been through a lot, and she's been there with her through it.... there should be a wish organization for siblings 

ANYway -- my question is related to character breakfasts, especially princesses.  I've heard amazing things and I'm wondering if I need to ask for that to be scheduled or if we do that ourselves since we stay at give kids the world?  Wasn't sure, wanted to ask ... 

Thanks!!


----------



## LindaBabe

sunleigh said:


> My daughter will be heading to Disney for the first time in January for her wish trip.  Sadly during Januray GKTW is closed   This is the only month we can go, I am in school for respiratory therapy and on break then.  We do not want to prolong my daughters trip due to her medical fragile state.  Any cold can take her from us at this point so we feel time is of the essence.  I am bummed that we will not be at GKTW and stressed more now about meals and the possiblity of bad weather.  Can anyone suggest indoor activities to do on Disney properties if the weather would get bad, as in too cold for my DD?  Anyone experience January weather, what should I be really expecting?  Thanks in advance, we are pretty well versed in Disney just not in colder weather or when taking our sweet disabled lady along for the trip
> 
> Leigh



My most important question is - where are you staying?  In cold weather, I find it is much easier to stay in a resort with interior corridors and inside public spaces (beyond just a food court) with activities.  

Of course you can visit those resorts even if you're not staying there.  The ones where I am most familiar with the activities are Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness lodge.  Both have schedules of activities for kids.

It *can* be very cold, and as an ecv user, I always take insurance in the form of polar fleece hat, scarf, gloves and throw for my legs.  If one is not walking, it feels even colder, when it's cold.

People say oh you're from upstate new york, why are you cold?  Well but when it's 50 or below in upstate New York, I'm mostly not out doors trying to have fun in it!

If it's cold, I don't do outside rides with wind chill factor like test track or big thunder mountain.  Indoor shows and rides are much preferred - in MK, Carousel of progress, buzz light year, laugh floor, philharmagic, country bears, pirates of the Carribean & Tiki birds are among those inside.  

Good luck!  Have fun


----------



## kritter47

Marsone1 said:


> Aloha,
> I'm new here and found this forum. Our family will be going to Disney World on 2/14-3/1/14 for my son's MAW trip and 7th Birthday. Just wanted to know if anyone had any tips or suggestions. We are extending our trip for another week as we are from Hawaii and it is such a long travel to get to Florida. We will be staying at GKTW 2/14-2/21/14. The second part of our trip we will be staying at one of the all star resorts. The part I wanted to know is the GKTW button that they give you. Do they have an expiration date on them? I wanted to know if we decided to save our 3 days passes to WDW to use during our extended stay will the button still be valid? The reason for this is that I just realized that during the week that we are staying at GKTW, because it is the week of Presidents Day, the parks will be super busy. And if we use the passes the second half of our trip we will be able to take advantage of the extra magic hours because we are staying at a disney property (thanks to my cousin for setting that up). Please advise? Also are we allowed to visit GKTW during our extended part of the trip?
> 
> Will post a pretrip report when I get the chance.
> 
> Thank You..
> Maria


From my experience with wish families who went to GKTW, the buttons are marked with the seven-day window the child is staying at the facility. I do not know how things are being handled now with the new card/lanyard they are giving out to wish-granting organizations, but I would suspect these are name-and-date-marked as well (it's an extra step that discourages abuse and/or theft).


----------



## dawnp15

We got our dates yay!!!!

March 3rd through the 9th!!!  We are so excited and are going to tell the kids on Christmas that we are going.  We have never been to Disney and will probably never make it back, so this trip is going to be very special!  Our wish organization has been wonderful to work with, they even booked my mom's plane ticket and we are jut paying them back.  She couldn't be included in the wish, but we need her help with 4 little ones and our daughters special needs.  This so is exciting!!


----------



## Marsone1

kritter47 said:
			
		

> From my experience with wish families who went to GKTW, the buttons are marked with the seven-day window the child is staying at the facility. I do not know how things are being handled now with the new card/lanyard they are giving out to wish-granting organizations, but I would suspect these are name-and-date-marked as well (it's an extra step that discourages abuse and/or theft).



Thanks for the information.


----------



## blessedmom4

*To ALL of the Wishtrippers Past, Present and Future, 

From our family to yours!





















​*


----------



## sunleigh

lindababe thanks for the reply.  we actually have been schedule for the AKL.  so tell me what you know 

I am excited and super nervous!!!  They have put us in 2 rooms at the lodge, my MAW little princess has really bad nights and I am so afraid I am going to be in a room with her without the help of my husband due to not having  connecting rooms, we are a party of 7.  Should I be freaking about this...does anyone know dis protocol  for large families on a MAW...I am wishing we were at GKTW, it would take some of my anxieties away.

we leave one week from tomorrow!!!  with shorts, swimsuits, sunscreen...sweatshirts, fleeces, really cool disney character handmade hats and glove packed in our bags, ready for anything the weather has to offer!!!  Anything has got to be better then being in the Northeast right now...right?


----------



## jkread

Hello! 

We're heading to GKTW on March 15-22. We live in BC Canada so it will be quite the trek for us!

I have no idea where to start! any and all input wanted!!! how much spending money? where to start planning? ahhh!! help!!!!


----------



## Marsone1

sunleigh said:
			
		

> lindababe thanks for the reply.  we actually have been schedule for the AKL.  so tell me what you know
> 
> I am excited and super nervous!!!  They have put us in 2 rooms at the lodge, my MAW little princess has really bad nights and I am so afraid I am going to be in a room with her without the help of my husband due to not having  connecting rooms, we are a party of 7.  Should I be freaking about this...does anyone know dis protocol  for large families on a MAW...I am wishing we were at GKTW, it would take some of my anxieties away.
> 
> we leave one week from tomorrow!!!  with shorts, swimsuits, sunscreen...sweatshirts, fleeces, really cool disney character handmade hats and glove packed in our bags, ready for anything the weather has to offer!!!  Anything has got to be better then being in the Northeast right now...right?



Please keep us posted on your trip. I would love to read all about it as we will be going there mid feb.


----------



## Diegosmom

I posted in here back in Sept (which was actually the last time I was on the Dis  ) and at the time I thought Diego wanted to go on a cruise.  Right before Christmas I got the call that he was approved.  I told him and when asked what he wanted/where he wanted to go he said Disney...yeah!!!!!!!!!!!

We meet with the wish grantors on Sat.  He has missed most of this school year so I dont want to pull him out of school this year and I will not do Disney in the summer EVER again (did it this past June and it was way to hot for me). so I am thinking next Nov/Dec.  

I am hoping they let us extend our trip but I guess I will have to find that out on Sat.  Cant wait!!!!! I think I am more excited then Diego.


----------



## blessedmom4

Diegosmom said:


> I posted in here back in Sept (which was actually the last time I was on the Dis  ) and at the time I thought Diego wanted to go on a cruise.  Right before Christmas I got the call that he was approved.  I told him and when asked what he wanted/where he wanted to go he said Disney...yeah!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We meet with the wish grantors on Sat.  He has missed most of this school year so I dont want to pull him out of school this year and I will not do Disney in the summer EVER again (did it this past June and it was way to hot for me). so I am thinking next Nov/Dec.
> 
> I am hoping they let us extend our trip but I guess I will have to find that out on Sat.  Cant wait!!!!! I think I am more excited then Diego.


*
I am so relieved to see you post, so many have asked about you and Diego!  Praying the wish granters are FUN and the experience is enjoyable!!!




To all of the Wishtrippers I want to say...






May 2014 bring us all happiness and health! ​*


----------



## brookerene

I just wanted to stop and say hi... It has been a little less than three years since our wish trip and things are going well....    It looks like a lot of great wish trips are coming up and I hope you all have a lot of fun at WDW and at GKTW....


----------



## Marsone1

I was just wondering if anyone use the dine for less card and the kids eat free card? Are they any good?


----------



## Marsone1

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## SueM in MN

kritter47 said:


> From my experience with wish families who went to GKTW, the buttons are marked with the seven-day window the child is staying at the facility. I do not know how things are being handled now with the new card/lanyard they are giving out to wish-granting organizations, but I would suspect these are name-and-date-marked as well (it's an extra step that discourages abuse and/or theft).


We saw the new Genie cards on lanyards during our last trip October 25 thru Nov 9, 2013.
They were very clearly marked with the name and dates. We were able to read dates on Genie cards as we passes people in the park.


Marsone1 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone use the dine for less card and the kids eat free card? Are they any good?


I am not sure what these are, so I am guessing other posters would also need to know more information to answer your question.


----------



## hey_jude

jkread said:


> Hello!
> 
> We're heading to GKTW on March 15-22. We live in BC Canada so it will be quite the trek for us!
> 
> I have no idea where to start! any and all input wanted!!! how much spending money? where to start planning? ahhh!! help!!!!




There was a Wish Trip family a few years ago from BC.  Their pre-trip report is here:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612&highlight=icecreamforbreakfast

They also have a trip report link that you can find on their pre-trip report that might help you out a bit.

Are you going to start a pre-trip report?

Judy


----------



## Diegosmom

Diego had his meeting on Sat with his wish grantors.  Ever since we talked about him getting a wish it was Disney and Universal...

Then he says he wants to go to the batcave...because it is cool...

He has been playing lego batman wii game for the past week or two (he got it for christmas) so I know that has been on his mind.  And the hour before the ladies got to our house I let him play.

I know this is his wish and I am fine with not going to Disney but I just think he said it cause it was what was on his mind.  Other things is I cant seem to find a batcave anywhere.  I know that lego land had batman and robin (although not sure if they always have same things) so he but legoland as his backup wish and we did fill out all the paperwork for Give Kids the World.

I want Diego to have an amazing wish and the ladies said you would be amazed what Make a Wish can do but Diego is 6, almost 7 so it would have to be the "real" batcave...

I guess we will wait and see...they said I should hear back in a bout a week...they were talking together and said something about batman to the wish reveal so maybe they will do that...

I asked Diego yesterday about universal and disney and he said yeah I want to go there.  I asked if that was the wish he wanted and he said yes.  So I asked about batcave and he said oh I would rather go to the batcave cause it seems cooler...not really sure what he expects lol...


----------



## kritter47

There are "real" Bat-caves, don't worry about that.


----------



## that's nice

Diegosmom said:


> Diego had his meeting on Sat with his wish grantors.  Ever since we talked about him getting a wish it was Disney and Universal...
> 
> Then he says he wants to go to the batcave...because it is cool...
> 
> He has been playing lego batman wii game for the past week or two (he got it for christmas) so I know that has been on his mind.  And the hour before the ladies got to our house I let him play.
> 
> I know this is his wish and I am fine with not going to Disney but I just think he said it cause it was what was on his mind.  Other things is I cant seem to find a batcave anywhere.  I know that lego land had batman and robin (although not sure if they always have same things) so he but legoland as his backup wish and we did fill out all the paperwork for Give Kids the World.
> 
> I want Diego to have an amazing wish and the ladies said you would be amazed what Make a Wish can do but Diego is 6, almost 7 so it would have to be the "real" batcave...
> 
> I guess we will wait and see...they said I should hear back in a bout a week...they were talking together and said something about batman to the wish reveal so maybe they will do that...
> 
> I asked Diego yesterday about universal and disney and he said yeah I want to go there.  I asked if that was the wish he wanted and he said yes.  So I asked about batcave and he said oh I would rather go to the batcave cause it seems cooler...not really sure what he expects lol...


When my DDs wish granters came, we were worried she'd ask for a horse or something. At least he didn't ask for a real bat as a pet. 

I'm sure everything will work out great. Did your wish granters give you their phone numbers? Maybe you can call them and discuss his wish?


----------



## krayzie

We are going to Orlando next week through a different organization. 1 day at disney, 2 at universal and 1 at sea world. Hopefully the plane trip goes without a hitch and the airline doesn't destroy my son's electric wheelchair... He has never flown before so this should be pretty interesting.

I noticed today that the shamu show at sea world is closed today through April. That's some terrible timing. We have nothing planned for any of the parks as I think we're just going to wing it.


----------



## Diegosmom

kritter47 said:


> There are "real" Bat-caves, don't worry about that.




not quite what he had in mind lol...

They said they would be in touch in a week or so...I think they will be doing some reasearch but from what I can come up with there is nothing out there that looks like what Diego is talking about...but we will see...


----------



## kritter47

Diegosmom said:


> not quite what he had in mind lol...
> 
> They said they would be in touch in a week or so...I think they will be doing some reasearch but from what I can come up with there is nothing out there that looks like what Diego is talking about...but we will see...


I've done Batman/cave wishes (not the San Fran one, but two others - one was my kid and one I was helping out as a volunteer on the day of), and trust me. They exist. 

One of those Batman wishes, the kid was among the happiest I've ever seen a kid about his wish. Just a total superhero that day. Most of my Disney wishes have been great, and if that's what the kid wants, I'm always glad because I know it's got a great infrastructure in place. But there is just as much joy, and sometimes more, to be had from other wishes as well.

If your son has specifics in mind, he does need to make sure his wish granters know them so they can make all the arrangements to make sure his vision is met.


----------



## jkread

hey_jude said:


> There was a Wish Trip family a few years ago from BC.  Their pre-trip report is here:
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a trip report link that you can find on their pre-trip report that might help you out a bit.
> 
> Are you going to start a pre-trip report?
> 
> Judy



Thank you!!! Yes, I would love to do a pre-trip report! I will get started!! love this site!


----------



## jkread

sunleigh said:


> lindababe thanks for the reply.  we actually have been schedule for the AKL.  so tell me what you know
> 
> I am excited and super nervous!!!  They have put us in 2 rooms at the lodge, my MAW little princess has really bad nights and I am so afraid I am going to be in a room with her without the help of my husband due to not having  connecting rooms, we are a party of 7.  Should I be freaking about this...does anyone know dis protocol  for large families on a MAW...I am wishing we were at GKTW, it would take some of my anxieties away.
> 
> we leave one week from tomorrow!!!  with shorts, swimsuits, sunscreen...sweatshirts, fleeces, really cool disney character handmade hats and glove packed in our bags, ready for anything the weather has to offer!!!  Anything has got to be better then being in the Northeast right now...right?



I can't wait to hear about your trip!! we know our dates and will be there mid March, but are just being assigned a wish grantor this week! hopefully we'll hear something soon!!!


----------



## jkread

I've started our pre trip report 

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=50435964#post50435964


----------



## krayzie

We got our Magic Kingdom tickets yesterday! Now we just have plan out what we're doing next week! Everyone wants to see the parade on Thursday so my plan of going to MK on Wed isn't working out lol


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

hey_jude said:


> There was a Wish Trip family a few years ago from BC.  Their pre-trip report is here:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2563612&highlight=icecreamforbreakfast
> 
> They also have a trip report link that you can find on their pre-trip report that might help you out a bit.
> 
> Are you going to start a pre-trip report?
> 
> Judy



That was us  we'd be happy to help with any questions you have. We went when our son was still quite sick (on his oncologists advice and we weren't brave enough to ask why we should "hurry up and go"), we enjoyed it so much we are heading back this summer to do some of the many things we missed. We are evening planning to spend a few hours at GKTW - it's such a magical place!


----------



## Bellerbunch

Hi,

Our daughter will be going on her MAW trip to GKTW in late March.  I tried going to the link to make my initial first 10 posts but it says that thread has been closed.  Is there somewhere else I'm supposed to go to take care of those first posts?

Laura


----------



## that's nice

Bellerbunch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our daughter will be going on her MAW trip to GKTW in late March.  I tried going to the link to make my initial first 10 posts but it says that thread has been closed.  Is there somewhere else I'm supposed to go to take care of those first posts?
> 
> Laura


Here is a link to the test board.. you can start your own thread and respond to your own thread till you hit 10 posts.


http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88


----------



## jkread

Bellerbunch said:


> Hi,
> 
> Our daughter will be going on her MAW trip to GKTW in late March.  I tried going to the link to make my initial first 10 posts but it says that thread has been closed.  Is there somewhere else I'm supposed to go to take care of those first posts?
> 
> Laura



hi! we'll be there March 15-22! when are your dates?


----------



## Bellerbunch

that's nice said:


> Here is a link to the test board.. you can start your own thread and respond to your own thread till you hit 10 posts.
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88



Thanks!  That worked!  Now I think I'm ready to have full access.

Laura


----------



## Bellerbunch

jkread said:


> hi! we'll be there March 15-22! when are your dates?



It looks like we'll just miss each other.  We're going March 25-31.


----------



## Bellerbunch

Here's the link to our pretrip report:http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3220906

Laura


----------



## jkread

Bellerbunch said:


> It looks like we'll just miss each other.  We're going March 25-31.



That's too bad! I hope you enjoy every last minute!! I know we will!


----------



## Lauraatz

I am new to the board.  It took me all day to figure it out.  I think I get it now.  I'm excited to be here.  I love reading about all the other wish trips.  I am so moved by hearing about the strength and resilience of these special kids! I made a pretrip report about my guy.  It is called  Zander's MAW/GKTW trip.  I may or may not have the post correctly linked below.  Hope everyone has a great evening!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3221268


----------



## Marsone1

Bellerbunch said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Our daughter will be going on her MAW trip to GKTW in late March.  I tried going to the link to make my initial first 10 posts but it says that thread has been closed.  Is there somewhere else I'm supposed to go to take care of those first posts?
> 
> Laura



Welcome to the board Laura.. Im lost like you lol.. I still dont know how to add links..


----------



## Bellerbunch

Marsone1 said:


> Welcome to the board Laura.. Im lost like you lol.. I still dont know how to add links..



I do know how to add links.  In the reply window, look for the little globe icon at the top near where you would choose formatting options.  You can click on it to insert a link.

Laura


----------



## Marsone1

Hope this works.. 

Jaevhyn's face book page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Helping-Jaevhyn-fight-his-battle-with-cancer/224161674270461?sk=photos_albums

Jaevhyn's Caring Bridge Site

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/jaevhyn

Here is the Link to Jaevhyn's pretrip report. Hope I did it correctly

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3209013


----------



## Marsone1

Bellerbunch said:


> I do know how to add links.  In the reply window, look for the little globe icon at the top near where you would choose formatting options.  You can click on it to insert a link.
> 
> Laura



Thanks Laura for your help !! I finally figured out how to add Links..


----------



## Lauraatz

Today I started a notebook for our pre-trip planning.  So far I have reminded myself to bring sunscreen.  I looked back at pictures from our last vacation from 4 years ago and we are all sunburned.  I'm not going to make that mistake twice.  I am having a hard time getting anything done around the house.  My every waking thought is about our trip.  I am just too excited.


----------



## Marsone1

Lauraatz said:
			
		

> Today I started a notebook for our pre-trip planning.  So far I have reminded myself to bring sunscreen.  I looked back at pictures from our last vacation from 4 years ago and we are all sunburned.  I'm not going to make that mistake twice.  I am having a hard time getting anything done around the house.  My every waking thought is about our trip.  I am just too excited.



Hahaha.. I'm like that too. It is hard to concentrate. All I do at work is planning our trip. Last night we went to walmart to look for my daughter's 3 inch sandal so she can make height requirement on the rides. Lol. Talking of sunblock, I bought that too. I also bought ponchos in case it rains in Florida.


----------



## Lauraatz

Marsone1 said:


> Hahaha.. I'm like that too. It is hard to concentrate. All I do at work is planning our trip. Last night we went to walmart to look for my daughter's 3 inch sandal so she can make height requirement on the rides. Lol. Talking of sunblock, I bought that too. I also bought ponchos in case it rains in Florida.



I love the 3 in. sandals comment.  My oldest is tall enough to ride everything and wants to.  I'm not sure about the Tower of Terror for her but she keeps begging to go.  I didn't think about ponchos.  I will have to add it to my list.  It doesn't rain much in the AZ desert so I didn't think about it.  Guess I should stop obsessing and get back to my housework


----------



## jkread

Marsone1 said:


> Hahaha.. I'm like that too. It is hard to concentrate. All I do at work is planning our trip. Last night we went to walmart to look for my daughter's 3 inch sandal so she can make height requirement on the rides. Lol. Talking of sunblock, I bought that too. I also bought ponchos in case it rains in Florida.




I could of wrote this... honestly all I do. LOL


----------



## taliasmom

Marsone1 said:
			
		

> Hahaha.. I'm like that too. It is hard to concentrate. All I do at work is planning our trip. Last night we went to walmart to look for my daughter's 3 inch sandal so she can make height requirement on the rides. Lol. Talking of sunblock, I bought that too. I also bought ponchos in case it rains in Florida.



Ponchos were great to have, we were given a lot of sunblock from the gift fairies, but we went in august, still have most of it.


----------



## Gorechick

Hi, my DS8 was diagnosed with leukemia last week and we have already started chemo and he's doing great. The social worker had us fill out initial paperwork for MAW already.  We know we'll be visiting WDW in the future, had hoped to go back next year. I'm hopeful we can afford and plan a trip to the world on our own but thinking about wishing for a trip to DL/DCA or Aulani.  We've never been and those would be once in a lifetime. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## kritter47

Does your son have developmental delays that would make it hard for him to conceptualize and/or verbalize his own wish?

If not, my advice would be to step back from the process. Let him decide on the wish by himself. He's old enough that it should be his choice and his alone. I totally respect that many parents, for the best possible reasons, want to suggest certain wishes. But part of the MaW mission is to make sure the wish comes from the child him or herself, not the best-intentioned suggestions of a brother, sister or parent. If that wish is to be the boss of the ice cream man and that's what the child really and truly wants, or if that's a new computer or shopping spree or meeting the Pope, the fact that it comes from nowhere but the child's own desire is all that matters.

If he does have developmental or verbal delays, make sure that you are concentrating on what he would want and not what would be best for your family. Think about what makes him happiest in the entire world, even if it's not Disney. And go in that direction. Disney wishes are awesome, but so are a huge variety of other options that may fit him better.

If he is able to verbalize his own wish but needs help understanding the concept, going through some of the stories on here might help: http://wish.org/wishes/wish-stories I went through a ton of those stories with a developmentally normal 11 year old to help her brainstorm, and she said it was extremely helpful.


----------



## Gorechick

My son does have delays, he is on the spectrum however he is close to typical and has great communication.The choices I mentioned are things we have talked about long before he was diagnosed with leukemia. We've been talking about more Disney since we got back from our 2012 trip, which was his first time visiting. He's very agreeable and will say " whatever you want " to me and his twin sister. I'll have to get him to sit down and make a list of all the things he wants to do. One thing he talks about often is staying in the Castle suite, but that's only reserved for contest winners and celebrities, right?


----------



## mittensmommy

My 4 year old son was recently diagnosed with dernatomyositis. His doctor is filling out the paperwork for the kids wish network but after reading some.of the threads on here I'm.concerned if they are as honest and good as make a wish?has anyone used them.for a wish before? They aren't scammers right? Do you stay at give kids the world with them as well or is this.just make a wish? Sorry for so many questions. I am very new to all of this and it's very scary and overwhelming.


----------



## alstrommama

When doing MAW, I've seen that some families stay at DW resorts instead of GKTW.  Are they just too full or is that part of the childs wish to stay on property?


----------



## shantra77

Hey , Im new here, Trying to figure this out we are in the ver early stage of cambrias wish. She has tetrology of Fallott ( thats the big one) with a few little things along the way. Not that she lets anything keep her down
Here is a post I started that has a link to our Trip Blog http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3222465
Here is a question for those who have traveled with there nurses how was it? 2 of our children have home nurses 16 and 20 hour per day. Just wondering thanks!


----------



## Nellysg

Hello this my absolute first thread (still trying to find my way around here) my son charlie was diagnosed with Hypoplastic Right Heart Syndrome in utero. Had the first open heart surgery with hours of birth, second surgery at 6 months when he suffered a stroke and the final surgery at 2years old. In the recovery room he watched a Disney commercial and said wanted to go someday and I promised him he would. We celebrated 2 milestones this year his 5th birthday and entering kindergarten. Once again wanted to go to Disney this time as a Pirate (thank you Jack Sparrow) we submitted a wish through Make a wish and they granted his wish to be a pirate in Disney on Halloween. sadly a day before our trip my son developed horribly large black and blue marks where through blood work we found he caught a virus and diagnosed him with ITP. We had to postpone our trip until his platelet levels are at a comfortable level. Our trip is rescheduled for his (and sisters) birthday Feb 25- march 3. 

I have spent days reading everyone's awesome and heart warming stories and noticed a lot of people have the same autograph book. Can anyone guide me where I cand find them. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Lauraatz

shantra77 said:


> Hey , Im new here, Trying to figure this out we are in the ver early stage of cambrias wish. She has tetrology of Fallott ( thats the big one) with a few little things along the way. Not that she lets anything keep her down
> Here is a post I started that has a link to our Trip Blog http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3222465
> Here is a question for those who have traveled with there nurses how was it? 2 of our children have home nurses 16 and 20 hour per day. Just wondering thanks!



Congratulations on Cambrias wish!!  My family took a weekend trip with one of our nurses.  It was a nurse that my son had before he turned one.  In fact it was his first nurse.  At that point he was four and we were very comfortable with our son's nurse.  I'm not sure I would like to travel with anyone we weren't very comfortable with.  We did have to get a suite so she could have her own room.  She was incredibly helpful though.  She took over all of our sons cares and that gave us the opportunity to spend time with our other kids.  Hope that helps.   Have a great day.


----------



## mom2pixies

Hi everyone! Long time, no write!  Congrats to all of the new wishtrippers--you'll find this thread and the folks on here very helpful in planning your trip. They helped us--and made it even that more memorable! I have a question for former wishtrippers myself--my daughter had a wish trip in Sept 2011 and she and her sister have been asking to go back to Disney every week since then, so we are finally doing it! We are planning a trip this summer and we'd love to go back and visit Give Kids the World, as it is such a magical place. I know we are allowed to go back to see my daughters' star and ride the carousel--but are "alumni" allowed to use the rest of the GKTW facilities and take part in the activities--use the pool, play dino-putt, take photos with characters if there is no lineup, have ice cream at the palace, take part in the Winter Wonderland parade, etc.? 

Also, are there any new attractions at GKTW that we should check out? I see that they are getting an Extreme Makeover right now, which will be featured on Good Morning America tomorrow, but I think that is strictly for villas and the administration building, no? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone! Long time, no write!  Congrats to all of the new wishtrippers--you'll find this thread and the folks on here very helpful in planning your trip. They helped us--and made it even that more memorable! I have a question for former wishtrippers myself--my daughter had a wish trip in Sept 2011 and she and her sister have been asking to go back to Disney every week since then, so we are finally doing it! We are planning a trip this summer and we'd love to go back and visit Give Kids the World, as it is such a magical place. I know we are allowed to go back to see my daughters' star and ride the carousel--but are "alumni" allowed to use the rest of the GKTW facilities and take part in the activities--use the pool, play dino-putt, take photos with characters if there is no lineup, have ice cream at the palace, take part in the Winter Wonderland parade, etc.?
> 
> Also, are there any new attractions at GKTW that we should check out? I see that they are getting an Extreme Makeover right now, which will be featured on Good Morning America tomorrow, but I think that is strictly for villas and the administration building, no?
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Don't know the answer to all your questions, but we are planning to stop in this summer, we were on a wish trip in 2010. Here's a link to some info I found on the GKTW site http://www.gktw.org/pdf/alumni/WelcomeBackFamily.pdf


----------



## mom2pixies

Thank you for the link! That answers my questions about using the pool and enjoying some ice cream at the Palace. I guess by the fact the entertainment schedule is still listed here that it means that alumni visitors are welcome to participate in them. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Diegosmom

kritter47 said:


> I've done Batman/cave wishes (not the San Fran one, but two others - one was my kid and one I was helping out as a volunteer on the day of), and trust me. They exist.
> 
> One of those Batman wishes, the kid was among the happiest I've ever seen a kid about his wish. Just a total superhero that day. Most of my Disney wishes have been great, and if that's what the kid wants, I'm always glad because I know it's got a great infrastructure in place. But there is just as much joy, and sometimes more, to be had from other wishes as well.
> 
> If your son has specifics in mind, he does need to make sure his wish granters know them so they can make all the arrangements to make sure his vision is met.



His wish grantors emailed me some info on a place in Arizonia (are you familiar?) I went thru the pictures and info and from what I can tell it is based on the 60s version of batman and the bat mobile is the 60s version.  Diego doesnt know the 60s version at all.  His idea of batcave comes from Wii Lego Batman as well as the up to date stuff.  My other concern is that he is going to be 7 and starting to get to the age of figuring out what is "real" and what is not.  He is not totally there yet but on his way.  So I am not sure if he will think this really is the batcave.

His Wish granter is totally fine with moving forward with Legoland and GKTW but I do want this to be truly Diego.s wish.  So I am thinking about it over the weekend.

Where did you do the batcave and do you have any pics? Thanks


----------



## hey_jude

Diegosmom said:


> Where did you do the batcave and do you have any pics?




Here's a blog post from a previous wish family who lives in AZ.  They just had an opportunity to visit the batcave there.  

http://simmonsfamilyupdate.blogspot.ca/2014/01/a-visit-to-wayne-industries.html


Judy


----------



## hey_jude

mom2pixies said:


> Hi everyone! Long time, no write!  Congrats to all of the new wishtrippers--you'll find this thread and the folks on here very helpful in planning your trip. They helped us--and made it even that more memorable!



Hi mom2pixies/Robin!  It's good to see you back here.  I hope the girls are doing well and you're enjoying this cold winter we're having.

Judy


----------



## Betty Rohrer

from what I remember, I know we had dinner when we visited 2 years ago. grandsons wanted to take PopPop to the Village. we walked around showing him where we stayed, the pool and other things. we were not there on a party night so I do not know about that. have a great visit


----------



## kritter47

For what it's worth, there's a general "show" put on at the BatCave in AZ for most visits (like HopeKids, which is a great organization that works with a similar population but isn't a wish-granting one) and there are more in-depth shows for specific wishes. I sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## mom2pixies

hey_jude said:


> Hi mom2pixies/Robin!  It's good to see you back here.  I hope the girls are doing well and you're enjoying this cold winter we're having.  Judy



Hi Judy!!

The girls are doing fabulously! Brooke is now a 6-year-old princess and her scans continue to come back clean--hopefully, she will never have the cancer resurface! she is at the age when Wilms rarely occurs, so that is  a relief! Avie is a busy 3.5 year old, eager to start school in the fall. And, now we have been blessed with a third daughter Quinn Winter, born on Dec 1, 2013. The girls are over the moon in love with their baby sister and we are thinking that our family will be a very dramatic and estrogen-filled in about 12 years time! And, now we are finally planning to go back to the world that brought such magic to my girls' lives. Sooooo excited! They have been asking to go back for ages....

Hope your kiddos are all well! Can't say I am really enjoying the winter...but we are tolerating it as best can be! LOL!!


----------



## mom2pixies

Betty Rohrer said:


> from what I remember, I know we had dinner when we visited 2 years ago. grandsons wanted to take PopPop to the Village. we walked around showing him where we stayed, the pool and other things. we were not there on a party night so I do not know about that. have a great visit



Thanks! We are sooooo looking forward to it!


----------



## hey_jude

mom2pixies said:


> Hi Judy!!
> 
> The girls are doing fabulously! Brooke is now a 6-year-old princess and her scans continue to come back clean--hopefully, she will never have the cancer resurface! she is at the age when Wilms rarely occurs, so that is  a relief! Avie is a busy 3.5 year old, eager to start school in the fall. And, now we have been blessed with a third daughter Quinn Winter, born on Dec 1, 2013. The girls are over the moon in love with their baby sister and we are thinking that our family will be a very dramatic and estrogen-filled in about 12 years time! And, now we are finally planning to go back to the world that brought such magic to my girls' lives. Sooooo excited! They have been asking to go back for ages....
> 
> Hope your kiddos are all well! Can't say I am really enjoying the winter...but we are tolerating it as best can be! LOL!!




No wonder you haven't been posting much.  You've definitely been busy!  We're all good here but on the other end of the teen years.  Our 'baby' is finishing high school this year  and neither of the boys are in their teens anymore...we are still busy but in a very different way than your household!

I'm so glad to hear that Brooke continues to do well! We have thought about her often since her trip. Allyson was so excited to design that Ariel inspired outfit for her and discover what it feels like to be a real fairy godmother.  I'm so glad you let us play a small role in her wish trip.

Have fun planning your next trip!

Judy


----------



## M of MAGIC

Hi Everyone, 

My name is Michael, and I wanted to introduce myself and my family since my son Connor (5 yrs) has been granted his wish for a trip to WDW in early April 2014.

My wife is Alyx and I have two other sons, Ian (11yrs) and Grayson (1yr).  We are very excited (nervous and a bit overwhelmed) about heading to GKTW in just a couple months.

I know I am going to have a bunch of questions for you all, but for now I just wanted to say Hello to everyone on the board.

Michael

(Area Under Construction - Future Home of a Really Cool Banner - )


----------



## mom2pixies

hey_jude said:


> Allyson was so excited to design that Ariel inspired outfit for her and discover what it feels like to be a real fairy godmother.  I'm so glad you let us play a small role in her wish trip.  Have fun planning your next trip!  Judy



Yes, thank you and Allyson for being a part of it! It was an amazing trip filled with magic and we'll never be able to replicate it--but we'll sure try!  Brooke's greatest regret is that the outfits don't fit anymore. (Although, she still tries to squeeze into the skirts! Meanwhile, Avie is thrilled that she has inherited all of Brooke's special outfits and they will fit her for this trip. We received so many compliments everywhere we went with those beautiful outfits. I couldn't believe how fortunate we were to have been selected and how generous you talented folks were to share your creativity with us and make the trip all that more special. 

Can't wait to go back!


----------



## nesser1981

Hi everyone, long time!

I just wanted to pop in for anyone that remembers us!  We went on a Wish Trip in February 2012, my daughter just had her 2 year scans on the 16th and she's still doing amazing and is still Cancer FREE!


----------



## that's nice

mom2pixies said:


> Hi Judy!!
> 
> The girls are doing fabulously! Brooke is now a 6-year-old princess and her scans continue to come back clean--hopefully, she will never have the cancer resurface! she is at the age when Wilms rarely occurs, so that is  a relief! Avie is a busy 3.5 year old, eager to start school in the fall. And, now we have been blessed with a third daughter Quinn Winter, born on Dec 1, 2013. The girls are over the moon in love with their baby sister and we are thinking that our family will be a very dramatic and estrogen-filled in about 12 years time! And, now we are finally planning to go back to the world that brought such magic to my girls' lives. Sooooo excited! They have been asking to go back for ages....


Glad to hear Brooke is doing well. It sounds like we are in the same situation Juliana is 7, DS Christopher is 2, and our newest addition Gabriella is 8 months! 






M of MAGIC said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Michael, and I wanted to introduce myself and my family since my son Connor (5 yrs) has been granted his wish for a trip to WDW in early April 2014.
> 
> My wife is Alyx and I have two other sons, Ian (11yrs) and Grayson (1yr).  We are very excited (nervous and a bit overwhelmed) about heading to GKTW in just a couple months.
> 
> I know I am going to have a bunch of questions for you all, but for now I just wanted to say Hello to everyone on the board.
> 
> Michael
> 
> (Area Under Construction - Future Home of a Really Cool Banner - )


 This thread is a great resource! 





nesser1981 said:


> Hi everyone, long time!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in for anyone that remembers us!  We went on a Wish Trip in February 2012, my daughter just had her 2 year scans on the 16th and she's still doing amazing and is still Cancer FREE!


Great to hear!!!! Nice to see you here!


----------



## StefaniLyn

Hello! We are a former WISH family (2009) and heading back to WDW on Feb 20th for 10 days. After my daughter's WISH trip, she was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia, a very rare disease. Fortunately, we have been able to connect with a few other families affected by this disease at a summer family camp. Bella (Wish Kid) was able to meet other children like her and our family felt a little less alone in the world.

The best part about our upcoming trip is that we get to meet with two other Fanconi Anemia families who will be there on their Wish trips while we are in Orlando! One family's dates match ours almost exactly and the other family, whose daughter happens to be Bella's best friend, will overlap our dates by 2 days. We will be able to spend a day at Give Kids the World Village with them (our whole family is volunteering at GKTW one day on our vacation) and for the last day of our vacation we will spend it at Magic Kingdom with them.

I am hoping to make the Wish Trips (especially for Bella's BFF's family) extra magical and memorable just like ours was. I have already given them some of my extensive knowledge of Disney and Make A Wish and GKTW. We were blessed to be a part of a Big Give back in 2009 and I am passing along some of the outfits that Bella has outgrown to the other family. Ironically, Bella was the same size as her BFF's sister and my oldest daughter was the same size as Bella's BFF when we went so I am able to provide them with 4 outfits that we used on our trip.

I was hoping to also call upon the expertise of more recent Wish Trippers and find out if anything significant has changed including additions or removal of privileges and/or perks from 2009. Like I said, especially for Bella's BFF's family, I am hoping to do what I can to sprinkle a little pixie dust on them for a magical trip. If you have any advice or suggestions as to how I can do this, please let me know! Thanks in advance!

forgot to add: One question I have already....on the day we go to Magic Kingdom (Saturday, March 1st) we plan to arrive at 8am (park opens at 9) and try to capture the attention of the CMs. I hope to somehow get the Wish family selected as the "Family of the Day" for the Rope Drop Ceremony. Any other advice or suggestions as to how we can make that happen. Should I tell some of the CMs that this is a Wish Family and suggest them as the FotD? Thx again!


----------



## Marsone1

Our family t-shirt design printed.. all ready for our wish trip.. 10 more days to go.. Jaevhyn didn't want to pose.




Here's the printed look for Jaevhyn's 7th bday t-shirt.


----------



## dawnp15

So we are leaving March 3rd for our daughter's MAW trip!  We are all very excited!!  Anyway i just ran into these awesome pages thisnesser1981 made to plan out their days at each park. Sorry i can't link yet since i don't have enough posts, but they are like scrapbook pages.  I'm wondering if this is something i could do myself?  I'm just in love with them and i think they would really help us stay organized.  This is our very first family vacation with 4 little kids, so anything that could help us like this would be great!


----------



## MisMikiNikiLynne

We just received a message that our 14 year old will receive her wish to cruise on the DrEaM - December 1-5, 2014! She does not know yet, but I am already in super planning mode!


----------



## nesser1981

My daughter also had Wilms!  Glad to hear your daughter is doing so well.  Keira is 8 now, and she's at 2 years cancer free.  We did have a Wilms Recurrence, the doctors were shocked it came back, she was 6 at the time, but they just attributed it to the light chemo they'd given her the first time.  Praying she stays cancer free!!!




mom2pixies said:


> Hi Judy!!
> 
> The girls are doing fabulously! Brooke is now a 6-year-old princess and her scans continue to come back clean--hopefully, she will never have the cancer resurface! she is at the age when Wilms rarely occurs, so that is  a relief! Avie is a busy 3.5 year old, eager to start school in the fall. And, now we have been blessed with a third daughter Quinn Winter, born on Dec 1, 2013. The girls are over the moon in love with their baby sister and we are thinking that our family will be a very dramatic and estrogen-filled in about 12 years time! And, now we are finally planning to go back to the world that brought such magic to my girls' lives. Sooooo excited! They have been asking to go back for ages....
> 
> Hope your kiddos are all well! Can't say I am really enjoying the winter...but we are tolerating it as best can be! LOL!!


----------



## paigestauffer

Hello,

Counting down the hours until tomorrow afternoon   We went through this once before put in for my daughter's wish and the wishmaker never put in for the wish.  A couple months later we got a call saying they could no longer keep her on hold!!  Of course I was in the car so my daughter heard the message and started bawling.  It was awful.  So we now have a new wishmaker and are finally getting this moving.  She had put a request for the old GAC card on her paperwork and Disney denied it so I was hoping all of you that had done wishes might be able to give some tips on how to make it extra special.  We are Disney fanatics and actually go there a lot.  My daughter is obsessed with Stitch, her service dog is even named Stitch!  She wants to spend the day with him....

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Also for those of you that extended your trip, is the GKTW button good for the extension as well?

Right now it looks like we are going in May, tentative date is the 14th but we know we want to extend the trip especially with Memorial Day being right there.

Thank you!!!!

Paige


----------



## StefaniLyn

paigestauffer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Counting down the hours until tomorrow afternoon   We went through this once before put in for my daughter's wish and the wishmaker never put in for the wish.  A couple months later we got a call saying they could no longer keep her on hold!!  Of course I was in the car so my daughter heard the message and started bawling.  It was awful.  So we now have a new wishmaker and are finally getting this moving.  She had put a request for the old GAC card on her paperwork and Disney denied it so I was hoping all of you that had done wishes might be able to give some tips on how to make it extra special.  We are Disney fanatics and actually go there a lot.  My daughter is obsessed with Stitch, her service dog is even named Stitch!  She wants to spend the day with him....
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!  Also for those of you that extended your trip, is the GKTW button good for the extension as well?
> 
> Right now it looks like we are going in May, tentative date is the 14th but we know we want to extend the trip especially with Memorial Day being right there.
> 
> Thank you!!!!
> 
> Paige



How sad and awful that her Wish couldn't come true the first time  I'm glad to hear they are fixing that though and look forward to hearing about your plans. Hopefully they found you a Wish Granter with a little more pixie dust in her pocket this time! 

Have you met the new Wishmaker yet or is that what is happening tomorrow? 

I would suggest making a reservation for the O'hana Breakfast at the Polynesian resort. Lilo and Stitch are there and your Wish Kid will be able to spend a little time with Stitch. And don't be afraid to call or talk to them ahead of time and let someone there know about her love of all things Stitch. Who knows what magic may happen?

We extended our trip as well and I just double checked our GKTW badge, the dates listed on it are the dates we were AT GKTW, not the extended trip dates. However, that does include the day you check in and check out of GKTW. I believe we extended our trip by 3 days (one of which was a travel day so we had no need for the button that day) and only spent one of those days at the parks. While at the park, we didn't have our GKTW button but we did still have our GAC and were able to obtain faster ride entry that way.


----------



## paigestauffer

StefaniLyn said:


> How sad and awful that her Wish couldn't come true the first time  I'm glad to hear they are fixing that though and look forward to hearing about your plans. Hopefully they found you a Wish Granter with a little more pixie dust in her pocket this time!
> 
> Have you met the new Wishmaker yet or is that what is happening tomorrow?
> 
> I would suggest making a reservation for the O'hana Breakfast at the Polynesian resort. Lilo and Stitch are there and your Wish Kid will be able to spend a little time with Stitch. And don't be afraid to call or talk to them ahead of time and let someone there know about her love of all things Stitch. Who knows what magic may happen?
> 
> We extended our trip as well and I just double checked our GKTW badge, the dates listed on it are the dates we were AT GKTW, not the extended trip dates. However, that does include the day you check in and check out of GKTW. I believe we extended our trip by 3 days (one of which was a travel day so we had no need for the button that day) and only spent one of those days at the parks. While at the park, we didn't have our GKTW button but we did still have our GAC and were able to obtain faster ride entry that way.



Thank you soooo much!  Funny that you replied, I saw your post about FA!  Do you guys know Dr. Jakub Tolar?  He is my daughter's doctor, she has a FAN1 mutation, MMC sensitivity but not FA.  She also has extremely short telomeres which is a DC thing, thus how I met Jakub, he is on the medical advisory board.  K is currently doing a danazol trial.  Do you happen to know anyone using Danazol?  I hope you guys have a magical time on your return trip!

We did not meet her wishmaker today we just went to the room and she wished to spend the day with Stitch   So we will see!

Thank you so much for telling us about the GKTW button.  I really appreciate it!

Paige


----------



## Marsone1

Two more days and off to disney world we go.. So as of now we only got the flight details. Meeting with the MAW coordinator tonight to give us our packets.. then everything is set for us..


----------



## Marsone1

Does GKTW give passes to other attractions besides DW, Universal Studios and Sea World?


----------



## paigestauffer

I found a list but now I can't find it.

Here are the ones I wrote down b/c I thought our daughter would be interested.  I was amazed at how many different things you can do thanks to free tickets!!
Disney 3 day ticket
Legoland
Sea World - 1 d
Universal - 2d
Aquatica 
Wet n' Wild
Busch Gardens 

Airboat Ride
Sky Diving indoors
airplane ride for 2
Gator Land
Kennedy Space Center


----------



## Marsone1

paigestauffer said:
			
		

> I found a list but now I can't find it.
> 
> Here are the ones I wrote down b/c I thought our daughter would be interested.  I was amazed at how many different things you can do thanks to free tickets!!
> Disney 3 day ticket
> Legoland
> Sea World - 1 d
> Universal - 2d
> Aquatica
> Wet n' Wild
> Busch Gardens
> 
> Airboat Ride
> Sky Diving indoors
> airplane ride for 2
> Gator Land
> Kennedy Space Center



Wow that's a lot. We are intetested in the lego land, gator land, and boogie boat rides. I wonder if we can use those on our extended stay..


----------



## paigestauffer

It is a lot!!  From what I read the passes are good for two weeks, so I would say yes.  Hope you guys have a wonderful time! I can't wait until we get to go!!


----------



## alexwick

paigestauffer said:


> I found a list but now I can't find it.
> 
> Here are the ones I wrote down b/c I thought our daughter would be interested.  I was amazed at how many different things you can do thanks to free tickets!!
> Disney 3 day ticket
> Legoland
> Sea World - 1 d
> Universal - 2d
> Aquatica
> Wet n' Wild
> Busch Gardens
> 
> Airboat Ride
> Sky Diving indoors
> airplane ride for 2
> Gator Land
> Kennedy Space Center





Hello firs off all....
I am pretty new to the forum here and have a couple of questions.
maybe someone can give me some feedback....

1. We stay at GKTW for the usuall 6 nights meaning really 5 days of going to parks.. which seems definetly not enought to even remotely use all the tickets that are offered. Now the good part is that we "only" live like 2 hours from Orlando. Can you ask for i.e. any other tickets like Legoland and wet and wild and use them not while at gktw, but a week or 2 later?
I guess are there expirationdates on any / or all of the tickets? do you HAVE to give them back not used?​
2. What is the "THE" fireworks you HAVE to see? and is there any "preferencial" seating area provided since staying at GKTW?​

Thanks!

Alex Wicklein


----------



## alexwick

Mom2M07 said:


> My understanding is that the button, and other MAW perks, can't be used past the dates of your "official wish" (not including extension). You would need to get a GAC pass from Guest Services at AK, which will help you with your needs. You won't have the GKTW/MAW perks, but the GAC should help with whatever special needs you do have. You will most certainly still enjoy AK even without the "magic button"




is there a expire Date on the button?

EDIT: looks like there is.


----------



## alexwick

mmmhh... doesnt look like in this forum is currently to much going on .... 

anyways. 
our dates are May 11th till 17th. My 3 year  old daughter got Leukemia. and she got recently her wish granted as well...

Trying to plan for the trip! *super excited* 

I was wanting to go to Disney's Blizzard or typhoon Lagoon for one day? I see wetnwild on the list... but no typhoon lagoon, even though they are Disney, does anyone know if they are included?


----------



## that's nice

alexwick said:


> Hello firs off all....
> I am pretty new to the forum here and have a couple of questions.
> maybe someone can give me some feedback....
> 
> 1. We stay at GKTW for the usuall 6 nights meaning really 5 days of going to parks.. which seems definetly not enought to even remotely use all the tickets that are offered. Now the good part is that we "only" live like 2 hours from Orlando. Can you ask for i.e. any other tickets like Legoland and wet and wild and use them not while at gktw, but a week or 2 later?
> I guess are there expirationdates on any / or all of the tickets? do you HAVE to give them back not used?​
> 2. What is the "THE" fireworks you HAVE to see? and is there any "preferencial" seating area provided since staying at GKTW?​
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Alex Wicklein


We stayed at GKTW in December 2010 and we never made it to Universal but were able to use the tickets on another trip to Florida. I don't think you can ask for tickets to every park and try to use them. I can say that GKTW will give you a guide that will offer you discounts to multiple theme parks in the US when you leave. 

The fireworks to see are Wishes in Magic Kingdom. They usually close the park with Wishes every night unless there is a ticketed party that night. 



alexwick said:


> is there a expire Date on the button?








alexwick said:


> mmmhh... doesnt look like in this forum is currently to much going on ....
> 
> anyways.
> our dates are May 11th till 17th. My 3 year  old daughter got Leukemia. and she got recently her wish granted as well...
> 
> Trying to plan for the trip! *super excited*
> 
> I was wanting to go to Disney's Blizzard or typhoon Lagoon for one day? I see wetnwild on the list... but no typhoon lagoon, even though they are Disney, does anyone know if they are included?


This thread goes in spurts Many of the posters are former Wish families who have a lot going on. It is once to see some of the old time posters come back every once in a while. :good vibes

Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hope her treatment is going well. 

I'm not sure if you can get tickets to the Disney water parks maybe someone else can answer that.


----------



## that's nice

StefaniLyn said:


> Hello! We are a former WISH family (2009) and heading back to WDW on Feb 20th for 10 days. After my daughter's WISH trip, she was diagnosed with Fanconi Anemia, a very rare disease. Fortunately, we have been able to connect with a few other families affected by this disease at a summer family camp. Bella (Wish Kid) was able to meet other children like her and our family felt a little less alone in the world.
> 
> The best part about our upcoming trip is that we get to meet with two other Fanconi Anemia families who will be there on their Wish trips while we are in Orlando! One family's dates match ours almost exactly and the other family, whose daughter happens to be Bella's best friend, will overlap our dates by 2 days. We will be able to spend a day at Give Kids the World Village with them (our whole family is volunteering at GKTW one day on our vacation) and for the last day of our vacation we will spend it at Magic Kingdom with them.
> 
> I am hoping to make the Wish Trips (especially for Bella's BFF's family) extra magical and memorable just like ours was. I have already given them some of my extensive knowledge of Disney and Make A Wish and GKTW. We were blessed to be a part of a Big Give back in 2009 and I am passing along some of the outfits that Bella has outgrown to the other family. Ironically, Bella was the same size as her BFF's sister and my oldest daughter was the same size as Bella's BFF when we went so I am able to provide them with 4 outfits that we used on our trip.
> 
> I was hoping to also call upon the expertise of more recent Wish Trippers and find out if anything significant has changed including additions or removal of privileges and/or perks from 2009. Like I said, especially for Bella's BFF's family, I am hoping to do what I can to sprinkle a little pixie dust on them for a magical trip. If you have any advice or suggestions as to how I can do this, please let me know! Thanks in advance!
> 
> forgot to add: One question I have already....on the day we go to Magic Kingdom (Saturday, March 1st) we plan to arrive at 8am (park opens at 9) and try to capture the attention of the CMs. I hope to somehow get the Wish family selected as the "Family of the Day" for the Rope Drop Ceremony. Any other advice or suggestions as to how we can make that happen. Should I tell some of the CMs that this is a Wish Family and suggest them as the FotD? Thx again!


Hey Stefani! How exciting that you guys are heading back! I hope Bella (and everyone else) is doing well. 





dawnp15 said:


> So we are leaving March 3rd for our daughter's MAW trip!  We are all very excited!!  Anyway i just ran into these awesome pages thisnesser1981 made to plan out their days at each park. Sorry i can't link yet since i don't have enough posts, but they are like scrapbook pages.  I'm wondering if this is something i could do myself?  I'm just in love with them and i think they would really help us stay organized.  This is our very first family vacation with 4 little kids, so anything that could help us like this would be great!


I can't help with crafts but just wanted to wish you a great trip! 





MisMikiNikiLynne said:


> We just received a message that our 14 year old will receive her wish to cruise on the DrEaM - December 1-5, 2014! She does not know yet, but I am already in super planning mode!


Awesome!!!!! Sounds like you guys are going to have a great time! 







nesser1981 said:


> My daughter also had Wilms!  Glad to hear your daughter is doing so well.  Keira is 8 now, and she's at 2 years cancer free.  We did have a Wilms Recurrence, the doctors were shocked it came back, she was 6 at the time, but they just attributed it to the light chemo they'd given her the first time.  Praying she stays cancer free!!!


Oh wow. I'm so sorry to hear that Keira had a recurrence. I'm sure that was a trying time. We still worry every time Juliana has her scans which are yearly now. It breaks our hearts every time we see all the kids in the clinic.


----------



## Lilfoot93

alexwick said:


> Hello firs off all....
> I am pretty new to the forum here and have a couple of questions.
> maybe someone can give me some feedback....
> 
> 1. We stay at GKTW for the usuall 6 nights meaning really 5 days of going to parks.. which seems definetly not enought to even remotely use all the tickets that are offered. Now the good part is that we "only" live like 2 hours from Orlando. Can you ask for i.e. any other tickets like Legoland and wet and wild and use them not while at gktw, but a week or 2 later?
> I guess are there expirationdates on any / or all of the tickets? do you HAVE to give them back not used?​
> 2. What is the "THE" fireworks you HAVE to see? and is there any "preferencial" seating area provided since staying at GKTW?​
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Alex Wicklein



We went on my sons wish trip in June. From our experience there is no way to use all the tickets while you are there! You need to decide what is important for your family to see and go from there. Don't forget to spend time at GKTW as that is a magical place too! We came from the West coast so we too only had 5 full days to try and use all the tickets! We did go to Gatorland on the last day on the way to the airport. I do not remember if it had a date on it or not. If it were me I would not take the extra tickets if I were not going to use them while on my wish trip. 

As far as the firefworks I am not sure... It rained A LOT (Tropical Storm came through) while we were there and we only got to see one firework show. It was the one at HS. It was a great show though!

Jackie


----------



## Lilfoot93

Welcome to all the new families!! I hope those going on their trips soon have a magical time!! And for those just starting out happy planning! Can't wait to hear about your magical trips!! 

Jackie


----------



## mom2pixies

nesser1981 said:


> My daughter also had Wilms!  Glad to hear your daughter is doing so well.  Keira is 8 now, and she's at 2 years cancer free.  We did have a Wilms Recurrence, the doctors were shocked it came back, she was 6 at the time, but they just attributed it to the light chemo they'd given her the first time.  Praying she stays cancer free!!!



Wow--pretty rare. Glad she is doing well now!


----------



## kiddupy76

Hello all.  chis is such an amazing discussion forum.  My family is going to Florida in october 2014 and most likely staying at gktw.  My maw child is my 8 year old son with muscular dystrophy and another unknown syndrome.  I also have a 4 year old and a husband.  I love reading the trip reports and other info.  I cry at least once everY time I check this site out.  I am sure I will have questions in the future.
Thanks
Evelyn


----------



## alexwick

We have the bibidi bobbedi boutique scheduled for a Wednesday at 11:00 am . since they will all be dressed up I was wondering of you have any suggestions what to do afterwards.... It is the one downtown, not at MK.

addon:

So i was also wondering if you can get tickets to Water Lagoon, and blizzard beach? Since reports seem to say they do... but the village guide doesn't say so...
http://www.friendswithfop.com/2013/03/mirandas-make-a-wish-trip-2013/

Also iFLY seems to be an option... do you make a appointment though gktw or through your Dream coordinator? Anybody done this?
http://orlando.iflyworld.com/flight-info/first-time-flyer


----------



## dawnp15

So we leave March 3rd for our daughter's wish trip, the trip was planned pretty quickly and now we are not able to get reservations for almost everything.  One thing our DD and her sister really wanted to do was go the BBB and get their hair done, of course they had no openings already.  We are not going through MAW, but a small local wish organization.  Do you think they could help us in anyway, or could GKTW help us?  It's hard when you don't have control over when you leave on your trip and everything is all booked up


----------



## mom2pixies

dawnp15 said:


> So we leave March 3rd for our daughter's wish trip, the trip was planned pretty quickly and now we are not able to get reservations for almost everything.  One thing our DD and her sister really wanted to do was go the BBB and get their hair done, of course they had no openings already.  We are not going through MAW, but a small local wish organization.  Do you think they could help us in anyway, or could GKTW help us?  It's hard when you don't have control over when you leave on your trip and everything is all booked up



I would definitely check with your organization to see if there is anything they can do. Did you check with the BBB in Downtown Disney in addition to the one with at MK? If there are no BBB reservations available, perhaps try Pirate's League--the girls can still get girl pirate (pink bandannas, facial gems, nail polish, glitter) and mermaid (sparkle makeup, jewels, sash, tutu, special t-shirt) makeovers there. And, while GKTW isn't exactly BBB, they do have a little spa there that is open every evening. Kids can get manis, pedis and temporary tattoos there. We were there in 2011, but there might be other makeup and hair styling available there now. (?) Still lots of fun for the kids!


----------



## paigestauffer

dawnp15 said:


> So we leave March 3rd for our daughter's wish trip, the trip was planned pretty quickly and now we are not able to get reservations for almost everything.  One thing our DD and her sister really wanted to do was go the BBB and get their hair done, of course they had no openings already.  We are not going through MAW, but a small local wish organization.  Do you think they could help us in anyway, or could GKTW help us?  It's hard when you don't have control over when you leave on your trip and everything is all booked up



I would contact your wish foundation as well but keep calling back.  Our trip isn't until May and I started calling and couldn't get anything.  On subsequent calls I was able to get an 8:15 in the morning appointment so I think repeated calls may yield results.  Hoping someone cancels so you can get the girls in!!

Paige


----------



## spacecanada

If you cannot get into BBB, try buying a dress and having the girl(s) done up at the Ivy Trellis at the Grand Floridian with the flower girl plus makeup package (princess makeover): 
http://disneyways.com/2013/06/13/ivytrellis/
I'm sure they will be able to help you out!


----------



## mom2pixies

spacecanada said:


> If you cannot get into BBB, try buying a dress and having the girl(s) done up at the Ivy Trellis at the Grand Floridian with the flower girl plus makeup package (princess makeover): http://disneyways.com/2013/06/13/ivytrellis/ I'm sure they will be able to help you out!



Never even heard of this! What a great tip!! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## lacheeze

Hi everyone. I'm Karen, and my son has been granted a trip by Children's Wish to Disney World this Spring (2014). My kids have never been outside of Canada or traveled on a plane before - they are beyond excited.

Our family is a "triple threat" - three people with significant health issues. Getting three people with active medical needs from Canada to DW and back is more complicated than I ever imagined. Plus my DH is their step-dad, so there are lots of legal gymnastics that sole-custody parents have to go through to travel internationally. 

I'm combing your site for suggestions on everything... and I'm very grateful to have found it.

My DS is the "wish" child - here's his biography from the CW website:



> (he) is an outgoing and popular teen. This thirteen year old is known for his keen intelligence and quick wit, and his peers often compare him to Sheldon from the Big Bang Theory. His one-of-a-kind personality isnt the only unique thing about him  (he) is one of less than 200 people worldwide  who have been diagnosed with TBS. TBS is an extremely rare genetic disease that affects every aspect of (his) life. In addition to being diagnosed with TBS at birth, (he) also experiences frequent seizures while he sleeps and requires a respirator at night. He suffers from narcolepsy, a neurological disorder caused by the brain's inability to regulate sleep-wake cycles normally, and cataplexy, a sudden and transient episode of loss of muscle tone.
> 
> To date, he has visited the Childrens Hospital more than 340 times and now suffers from severe medical post-traumatic stress disorder from all his time in hospital. His journey to date has been a challenging one, and it has taken its toll on him physically and emotionally...
> 
> A huge fan of Star Wars, marvel comics, and science fiction, (his) wish is to visit Disney World, to experience all the Star Wars and marvel themed attractions.



My DD and I have a completely different genetic disease (A1AD) - unfortunately, it is degenerative and "life limiting" (we're trying to get this trip completed before I have to go on oxygen support 24/7). I was diagnosed 2 years ago, and my daughter was diagnosed as having a milder version of A1AD just a few weeks ago - she'll be undergoing tests and will probably qualify for a wish trip as well. 

My DH is perfectly healthy. So is our cat 

We don't know what the future looks for my kids (there are no cures) but we're making the most of what time we DO have. I am very grateful to have found this treasure trove of information... thank you so much!

We can't WAIT to see Disney World!!


----------



## lacheeze

spacecanada said:


> If you cannot get into BBB, try buying a dress and having the girl(s) done up at the Ivy Trellis at the Grand Floridian with the flower girl plus makeup package (princess makeover)
> I'm sure they will be able to help you out!



Thank you SO MUCH for this! My daughter will be beyond thrilled - we were planning on having tea at the GF too... so we could just make it a girly day.


----------



## jkread

lacheeze said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Karen, and my son has been granted a trip by Children's Wish to Disney World this Spring (2014). My kids have never been outside of Canada or traveled on a plane before - they are beyond excited.  Our family is a "triple threat" - three people with significant health issues. Getting three people with active medical needs from Canada to DW and back is more complicated than I ever imagined. Plus my DH is their step-dad, so there are lots of legal gymnastics that sole-custody parents have to go through to travel internationally.  I'm combing your site for suggestions on everything... and I'm very grateful to have found it.  My DS is the "wish" child - here's his biography from the CW website:  My DD and I have a completely different genetic disease (A1AD) - unfortunately, it is degenerative and "life limiting" (we're trying to get this trip completed before I have to go on oxygen support 24/7). I was diagnosed 2 years ago, and my daughter was diagnosed as having a milder version of A1AD just a few weeks ago - she'll be undergoing tests and will probably qualify for a wish trip as well.   My DH is perfectly healthy. So is our cat   We don't know what the future looks for my kids (there are no cures) but we're making the most of what time we DO have. I am very grateful to have found this treasure trove of information... thank you so much!  We can't WAIT to see Disney World!!



Hi Karen! We're from BC  we're heading to GKTW in 3 weeks! What are your dates?


----------



## jkread

Hi Karen! We're from BC  what are your dates? We head there in 3 weeks!


----------



## lacheeze

Hi jkread,

We are waiting on our final dates - our dates will be either mid-late April or mid May.

Are you staying at GKTW or at one of the Disney hotels?


----------



## starearedkid

I just filled out the paperwork for make a wish. My daughter was recently diagnosed with leukemia. She will be 3 in May. Even though she doesn't get the concept of a "wish"--she is all about Disney. She absolutely LOVES Jessie; and has to wear her cowboy boots around the house. On the days that she isn't wearing her cowboy boots/Jessie's hat; she wears her tutus/crown and sparkly shoes and declares she is a princess. Or a princess/dinosaur. Which she will tell you that she is wearing a fancy tutu like a princess but roars like a dinosaur. She says she is Cinderella or Belle. 

She has seen commercials on TV about Disney and has been wanting to visit where Mickey lives. I don't know if she will get accepted, but if she does---I know she would love a trip there. (We were actually starting to plan one when she was 4 before this happened) 

She has had a tough time in the beginning. Her ANC numbers have been consistently low--which means except for doctor's appointments we have been housebound. She had a port put in--but never worked well and it got infected (another hospital visit) and had to be removed. While she was on the steroids, she seemed to get every side affect and didn't want to move or even walk/get up. Since being off the steroids, she is doing a lot better. She just deserves something fun to look forward to.


----------



## griffwad83

Hi All

We leave for our wish trip on Friday (28th Feb) . My 5 yr old son has Leukaemia (ALL) and medically he has been given clearence to travel. Only a Temp\Fever can stop him going. He has never been on a plane before and he is really excited about that too. 9hr flight from Manchester , UK for us ,flying with Virgin Atlantic , who I'm told , are fantastic.

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone on this board for there posts and comments for tips and advice while over at GKTW and Disney on another thread I created. 

Its a trip of a lifetime for him and were hoping praying a fever stays away for the next 10 days.

Thanks all

Richard


----------



## paigestauffer

Hello!

I was hoping some of you might be able to give me some guidance   I was wondering when everything gets confirmed.  MAW asked what dates we wanted to go and we told them that we would like to stay longer.  I also asked if Kimbell's specific wish would be granted and they said they wouldn't know until they submitted the dates.  OK. So sent back the form where it says we want to stay longer, etc. and I haven't heard anything since...  I assume we are going the dates we requested? I honestly have no idea!  Any guidance would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you!!!


----------



## rachellesparks

I'm SO happy to discover this DISboard forum!  I had never even heard of the Give Kids The World Village until I met a spunky little girl named Tatum, who had gone there on her Make-A-Wish trip. She went there after battling liver failure and, after her transplant, finally felt well enough to make the trip. She and her family had the most magical time of their lives at GKTW. It was a time of reconnecting as a "normal" family after so many years of worry and hospital stays  During her trip to GKTW, Tatum found a lump in her armpit, and deep down, she knew what it was - post-transplant cancer. Her parents knew as well, but their stay at GKTW allowed them to escape their reality for a few more days. They returned home where doctors confirmed their fears. Tatum went into a deep depression and would not talk to anyone, including her doctors and nurses at the hospital, until one nurse asked the right question. "Done anything exciting lately?" Tatum stared at the princess tiara she had hung on her hospital room wall, then grinned and started telling the nurse every detail about her trip to GKTW Village. She then made it a requirement that every doctor, nurse, and outside visitor had to sit in a chair and listen to her stories about GKTW before any poke, prod, or procedure. Reliving her trip through the stories she told brought her out of the depression and gave her the strength she needed to beat the cancer. Now, many years later, she is still cancer-free . This is the gist of her story, but if you'd like to know more - and believe me, there's so much more to know - please read her complete story in my book, "Once Upon A Wish: True Inspirational Stories of Make-A-Wish Children." Tatum, as well as seven other children featured in the book, are some of the bravest, most inspiring people I have ever met. Thanks for this platform to share the wonderful stories of Wish children, just like Tatum's  I hope you'll check out my book. The stories in it will change your lives, just the way they did mine - just Google my site by typing in Once Upon A Wish Book  
Sincerely,
Rachelle Sparks


----------



## starearedkid

Hey  I was wondering what is the process for Make a Wish? I went to the website and filled out the inquiry/referral form. I then got an e-mail with an attachment to fill out (about DD, our numbers, doctor information) I did that and mailed it in---now we are just waiting. 

Would a phone call be next? Or something in the mail? 

Also, what is the rough time estimate for the entire process, does it vary by state? 

Thank you so much.


----------



## paigestauffer

So looks like our dates are final! Well I think.  I am so confused!  We think we are going May 16-22.  Will anyone else be there?

Paige


----------



## alexwick

We will be there for a few overlapping days 12 till 18 I think...


----------



## Bellerbunch

Marsone1 said:


> Wow that's a lot. We are intetested in the lego land, gator land, and boogie boat rides. I wonder if we can use those on our extended stay..



We'll be staying at GKTW in 2 1/2 weeks!  We are also extending our trip a few days.  We asked if the discounted rate for Medieval Times would be available to us during our extension.  They said that for the smaller attractions, their discounts can only be used during the actual stay at GKTW.  For the large parks, your passes are good for 14 days so you can use them during your extension but won't have the GKTW button for fast access.  You should probably be able to get the pass from the parks (I can't remember what it is called) that will make it so you don't have to wait in lines.

Laura


----------



## Bellerbunch

Marsone1 said:


> Does GKTW give passes to other attractions besides DW, Universal Studios and Sea World?



They have a big list of other attractions.  We're getting a nice discount to Medieval Times.  Make sure to read through the Village Guide on the GKTW families page to find out about the other attractions.  We were told that the passes to the smaller attractions must be used on one of the days that you're a guest at GKTW.  We decided to do the Medieval Times on the evening that we check out of GKTW.

Laura


----------



## paigestauffer

alexwick said:


> We will be there for a few overlapping days 12 till 18 I think...




I love the "I think" that's how I feel about our dates!!  Hope to meet you guys.  Do you know how it works on your check out day?  I just realized we will "miss" Christmas b/c we check out that day.  I saw that you can still hang out the day of checkout you just have to vacate your villa...  We haven't even met our wish maker so I'm really dazed and confused!


----------



## Bellerbunch

paigestauffer said:


> I love the "I think" that's how I feel about our dates!!  Hope to meet you guys.  Do you know how it works on your check out day?  I just realized we will "miss" Christmas b/c we check out that day.  I saw that you can still hang out the day of checkout you just have to vacate your villa...  We haven't even met our wish maker so I'm really dazed and confused!



Since we're going in a few weeks, I know that on your check out day, you have to check out by 11:00 but don't have to leave GKTW.  We're extending our trip at our own expense for a few days so we wanted to know if we could still do anything at GKTW since we can't check into our condo till 4:00.  

Here's what the person at GKTW, told me:  "Check-out from the villa needs to be by 11:00 a.m. but you can stay at the Village for as long as you want.  You can also come back to the Village to visit during your extended stay.  Its really very simple.  Just come to the Village and sign in at the House of Hearts as a Welcome Back Family.  You can enjoy ice cream, use any of the facilities and participate in any activities that are going on while you are here.  You can enjoy one meal on us each year and additional meals can be purchased for only $5.00 per person per meal."

How do you have a wish in process but haven't met your wish granter?  Our kids' wish granters came to our house to talk to the kids about what their wishes were.

Laura


----------



## Bellerbunch

starearedkid said:


> Hey  I was wondering what is the process for Make a Wish? I went to the website and filled out the inquiry/referral form. I then got an e-mail with an attachment to fill out (about DD, our numbers, doctor information) I did that and mailed it in---now we are just waiting.
> 
> Would a phone call be next? Or something in the mail?
> 
> Also, what is the rough time estimate for the entire process, does it vary by state?
> 
> Thank you so much.



We received letters in the mail saying the kids had been approved for wishes.  Then, the wish granters came to the house to talk to the kids about their wishes.  They had them come up with a wish for each category of "I wish to go...", "I wish to see...", "I wish to have..." and "I wish to be..."  Then, they picked first and second choices from those.  Then, they take the wishes back to determine if the wish is possible.  They'll let you know when it is approved and check with you about dates, etc.  With our daughter's wish, the process started in October and we'll be going to GKTW and doing all of the Orlando stuff in just a few weeks.  With our son, his wish involves international travel and coordination with the Manchester United soccer team so it is taking a lot longer to get everything pulled together.

 Laura


----------



## paigestauffer

Bellerbunch said:


> How do you have a wish in process but haven't met your wish granter?  Our kids' wish granters came to our house to talk to the kids about what their wishes were.
> 
> Laura




Crazy huh?!? So she had wish granters last year and then had some really rough times so she didn't do all the paperwork and meet with the wish granters until months later.  Well over the summer her primary wish granter moved but she said she was still her wish granter.  Then we put in her true wish.  Didn't hear boo for almost two months, email wish granter, nada, THEN we get a call from MAW saying they had a change in policy and could no longer keep her in an inactive state and we would have to reapply!!  I picked up the phone and said what do you mean, blah blah blah, turns out wish maker never put in for the wish and since she moved I guess who knows I have no clue just that our daughter was really heart broken.  So we had to fill out all the paperwork again.  This time the lady that made the inactive call sent the paperwork which we emailed back and everything other then the wish video has been done via email.  Even confirmed our dates via email.  A few phone calls have taken place but that's it thus my confusion   Don't get me wrong the MAW employee has been really nice about everything and has been trying but from what I've always heard your wish granters make a big difference.  So sorry to go one for so long!!!

Can't wait to hear about your trip!


----------



## greenjellybean

Bellerbunch said:
			
		

> We received letters in the mail saying the kids had been approved for wishes.  Then, the wish granters came to the house to talk to the kids about their wishes.  They had them come up with a wish for each category of "I wish to go...", "I wish to see...", "I wish to have..." and "I wish to be..."  Then, they picked first and second choices from those.  Then, they take the wishes back to determine if the wish is possible.  They'll let you know when it is approved and check with you about dates, etc.  With our daughter's wish, the process started in October and we'll be going to GKTW and doing all of the Orlando stuff in just a few weeks.  With our son, his wish involves international travel and coordination with the Manchester United soccer team so it is taking a lot longer to get everything pulled together.
> 
> Laura



Thank you for posting this.  I feel like it provided me the opportunity to prepare Sophie a little more for her 'interview'. We discussed each category with lots of choices so hopefully she'll feel like she's really thought it through.  

FWIW, she has told me that she wishes to HAVE a laptop.  She wishes to BE a 'youtuber' (what she calls the people that make and post videos on youtube). She wishes to GO to WDW and she wishes to SEE  GKTW.  She says going to WDW is still her top choice.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Bellerbunch said:


> . . . We're extending our trip at our own expense for a few days so we wanted to know if we could still do anything at GKTW since we can't check into our condo till 4:00 . . .




As a volunteer coordinator for GKTW . . .
1) Even after check-out, you can remain within the "village" for the full date.
2) You are able to take advantage of all the acitivites and food.
3) Once you stay, you are an alumnus.
4) All alumni are inivited back ANYTIME for full-day, half-day, or hourly visits. *

_NOTE: Guests are are not Allowed to stay in the village more than one trip.
However, you are allowed to visit anytime you are in Orlando. Just check-in 
at the hospitality building to get an ID so you can get food, etc. The cashiers
need a room key in order to process the order, even though there is no payment._


----------



## greenjellybean

TheRustyScupper said:
			
		

> As a volunteer coordinator for GKTW . . .
> 1) Even after check-out, you can remain within the "village" for the full date.
> 2) You are able to take advantage of all the acitivites and food.
> 3) Once you stay, you are an alumnus.
> 4) All alumni are inivited back ANYTIME for full-day, half-day, or hourly visits. *
> 
> NOTE: Guests are are not Allowed to stay in the village more than one trip.
> However, you are allowed to visit anytime you are in Orlando. Just check-in
> at the hospitality building to get an ID so you can get food, etc. The cashiers
> need a room key in order to process the order, even though there is no payment.



That must be an amazing experience! If Sophie's wish to go to WDW is granted,  she'll be thrilled bc she's just as excited to see GKTW as she is to go to WDW! The child life specialist at the clinic spoke highly of GKTW and everything I've read makes it sound therapeutic for the whole family.  She really does hope to stay there. I understand there are occasions when they are full.


----------



## starearedkid

Make a Wish and our wish grantors are coming to our house tomorrow night for Reese to officially make her wish. I am very excited


----------



## tabbylincat

*Hi Everyone. IM Tabby a mom to 2. Our daughter Bella who is 4 is recieving a make a wish trip. We go April 12-22nd, 2014. I have been looking at everything i can to get us ready! My big thing is for those who drove to thier wish what helped? Also how did you fit everything in?? I dont know how to do everything that she and her brother want with out fear of them both being overly tired! lol We are driving from PA - Give kid the world village in Florida.  Also.. what did you find were the best things to carry with you in your purse or backpack for the park? Sorry so many questions. *


----------



## Marsone1

Hello,
My family just got back on our wish trip. We were there 2/14 to 2/21 and we stayed at GKTW. That place was amazing. The only water park they gave comp tickets per their guide is aquatica and wet and wild. If you plan to do the dinner shows make sure you reserve those the day you arrive because some requires a couple days notice. There are so many things to do and see so plan your time wisely. Make sure you spend some time at the village and do their activities.. the halloween party is a must as a lot of universal characters are there for you to meet and greet and get authographs for those characters you missed at the parks. For character greetings at the park, make sure the cast members see you so that you dont have to wait in line to get autograph and photo taken. 
Maria


----------



## Marsone1

tabbylincat said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone. IM Tabby a mom to 2. Our daughter Bella who is 4 is recieving a make a wish trip. We go April 12-22nd, 2014. I have been looking at everything i can to get us ready! My big thing is for those who drove to thier wish what helped? Also how did you fit everything in?? I dont know how to do everything that she and her brother want with out fear of them both being overly tired! lol We are driving from PA - Give kid the world village in Florida.  Also.. what did you find were the best things to carry with you in your purse or backpack for the park? Sorry so many questions.


We didn't drive but we had a long flight going there from Hawaii.. it took a whole day to arrive there at GKTW. If you do plan on driving, make sure you get there in the morning. We got there at night and we just wasted a day. They count your first day there so if you get there early your day is not wasted. Try to travel light as you can wash clothes in your villa. They also provided as with bathroom essentials like toothpaste, soap, shampoo, and lotions. They also gave us snacks (that we brought with us at the parks) and drinks. As for what to carry to the park-snacks for the kids, bottle water (u can also get free ice water at all the disney parks), ponchos just in case of rain, jackets if you are staying late at the park, extra clothes for the kids in case they get wet on the water rides, sun block, good walking shoes. They provide free strollers at the disney parks, universal studios and island of adventures, gatorland and sea world. So the kids wont be doing a lot of walking. If you are using a stroller see the guess relations and tell them you are using the stroller as a wheel chair. They will give you a tag that will allow you to bring your stroller straight to the ride. With the pass that GKTW give you, you get immediate access to the rides and character greetings.. sometimes we brought left over pizza that we ordered from the village as snacks at the park. At the village Gingerbread house serves dinner from 6pm to 8pm. Most of the time we didnt get back early to eat there. You can order dinner at Katie's kitchen till 10pm(food is delicious but they serve the same thing everyday) or u can order pizza till 10:30pm.. breakfast is serve at the ice cream palace n gingerbread house every morning. Yes it was hectic and fun at the same time... but it was the best vacation ever.. the kids will be treated like king and queen.. 
Maria


----------



## StefaniLyn

paigestauffer said:


> Thank you soooo much!  Funny that you replied, I saw your post about FA!  Do you guys know Dr. Jakub Tolar?  He is my daughter's doctor, she has a FAN1 mutation, MMC sensitivity but not FA.  She also has extremely short telomeres which is a DC thing, thus how I met Jakub, he is on the medical advisory board.  K is currently doing a danazol trial.  Do you happen to know anyone using Danazol?  I hope you guys have a magical time on your return trip!
> 
> We did not meet her wishmaker today we just went to the room and she wished to spend the day with Stitch   So we will see!
> 
> Thank you so much for telling us about the GKTW button.  I really appreciate it!
> 
> Paige


 I'm not sure how I missed this post! We do know Dr. Tolar and he works with a lot of Fanconi kids. Many Fanconi kids are on Danazol and I believe it is the Fanconi Anemia research fund that is funding the Danazol study. I hope it's working well for her! Do you have dates for your trip yet?


----------



## StefaniLyn

that's nice said:


> Hey Stefani! How exciting that you guys are heading back! I hope Bella (and everyone else) is doing well.



Thanks Tim! It appears your family has expanded since I've been gone! Congrats!!


----------



## StefaniLyn

tabbylincat said:


> *Hi Everyone. IM Tabby a mom to 2. Our daughter Bella who is 4 is recieving a make a wish trip. We go April 12-22nd, 2014. I have been looking at everything i can to get us ready! My big thing is for those who drove to thier wish what helped? Also how did you fit everything in?? I dont know how to do everything that she and her brother want with out fear of them both being overly tired! lol We are driving from PA - Give kid the world village in Florida.  Also.. what did you find were the best things to carry with you in your purse or backpack for the park? Sorry so many questions. *



My daughter Bella is a Wish Alumni (class of '09) and we just recently returned from another trip to WDW in February. We drove from Wisconsin to WDW (22 hours each way) on our most recent trip. On our Wish Trip, it was very difficult to fit everything in to the time we were staying at GKTW, so we decided to extend our trip to 10 days total. We did 7 park days (DW4, US2, SW1) and a handful of other activities plus we hit almost every GKTW nighttime activity. We utilized the Wish Lounges for rests mid-day rather than going back to the resort for a rest during the days also. With the Wish Pass, you waste little time waiting in lines. A stroller or wheelchair (free with your Wish badge) will speed up your times in the park too, especially if your child tires easily.

As far as a park bag/backpack, I recommend the following: camera, extra battery, extra memory card, charger, water bottle(s), granola bars or other light snacks but nothing that can melt, GKTW book (has lots of useful information and phone numbers), a small wallet with a credit card, IDs, cash and room keys.

In a separate bag, pack ponchos and sweatshirts for everyone. As soon as the sun goes down it gets chilly and you never know when it will rain in Florida. This bag is usually safely left on the stroller/wheelchair when you are in a line or store. Carry the other with you. 

You can carry a small soft-sided cooler into the parks with you if you want to bring a larger amount of snacks or multiple water bottles or beverages. 

Have an amazing trip!


----------



## paigestauffer

StefaniLyn said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this post! We do know Dr. Tolar and he works with a lot of Fanconi kids. Many Fanconi kids are on Danazol and I believe it is the Fanconi Anemia research fund that is funding the Danazol study. I hope it's working well for her! Do you have dates for your trip yet?


 There are two studies one at NIH and one at Boston Children's. K didn't qualify for either because she is Neupogen dependent. The danazol worked great and then didn't  I'm actually on the plane to MSP for a BMB and see Tolar on Friday. 

We got our wish trip dates! WE go May 16-22. So excited. So they asked what K would want for her send off party....  I'm totally clueless as to what that is or what she would want. Please someone fill me in


----------



## starearedkid

I officially started our pre-trip report:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3245917

Our wish grantors came to our house last night where Reese declared her wish to meet Mickey who lives in Disney World. Also the lizard from Tangled. (Not Tangled, just the lizard). She seriously LOVES Pascal, and there are VERY few things that have him on it. She also loves the Wizard of Oz and Mary Poppins, and the 1940's version of the 3 Little Pigs. Definitely a unique soul she is  

Here is a recent picture of her:


----------



## greenjellybean

She is a doll!


----------



## paigestauffer

starearedkid said:


> I officially started our pre-trip report:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3245917
> 
> Our wish grantors came to our house last night where Reese declared her wish to meet Mickey who lives in Disney World. Also the lizard from Tangled. (Not Tangled, just the lizard). She seriously LOVES Pascal, and there are VERY few things that have him on it. She also loves the Wizard of Oz and Mary Poppins, and the 1940's version of the 3 Little Pigs. Definitely a unique soul she is
> 
> 
> 
> Disney has hidden Mickey pins that are Pascal in various colors. They are super cute. Maybe you can find one on ebay? And give it to her when you leave for her trip....  Pascal is adorable. She has great taste


----------



## starearedkid

Trading Pins question: 

At what age do you recommend your kids start this?

I actually think Reese may like it. She loves talking about things that she was given in different places/different people. For example, any trinket/toy that grandparents/uncles/close friends have given her---she STILL talks about it 6 months later and mentions who bought it for her. So I can see her being really interested in someone giving her a trading pin in Disney. The only thing I am reluctant on is her actually GIVING them away. (However, if she doesn't care for a particular toy, etc--her line is "I can't LIKE it"--and she will give that "reject" toy away to anyone. So I was actually thinking about getting her some pins that I know she won't like at all--because I know she would never have a problem of giving those away. 

So where do you get pins? How many should i get her? Do you think she is old enough?

Lots of questions I know.


----------



## paigestauffer

Kimbell started when she was 3 and loves it. The older she has gotten the more into the actual trading whereas before they were more souvenirs then anything.  You can get pins off of eBay.


----------



## greenjellybean

Anyone familiar with GKTW enough to know when they tend to be completely booked?  Sophie's MAW contacts will be visiting this Saturday and I understand that if she does ask to go to WDW, we'll be asked to give some dates.  

My ONLY real desire is that Sophie have completed chemo before we go.  She seems to be responding well to it and there is a good chance she SHOULD be done with maintenence sometime in June. At least, her oncologist seems to think that is still viable.  I'd like her to have at LEAST a few weeks to recover and get some of her energy and stamina back as well, more the better.  

Here's the other thing.  Sophie REALLY wants to stay at GKTW.  I think she's be really disappointed if, however generous it might be, to stay on property bc she really had her heart set on GKTW.  I'm told they do get full and it's usually during the summer months for obvious reasons. 

I'd rather the girls not miss school, especially since Savannah is starting middle school and had been signed up for accelerated math and language arts.  But I don't want Sophie to miss out on what is part off her wish, either. 

By any chance,  does anyone have any advice or suggestions? Should I call GKTW? Seems like that might be presumptuous on my part before even meeting with MAW.


----------



## greenjellybean

starearedkid said:
			
		

> Trading Pins question:
> 
> At what age do you recommend your kids start this?
> 
> I actually think Reese may like it. She loves talking about things that she was given in different places/different people. For example, any trinket/toy that grandparents/uncles/close friends have given her---she STILL talks about it 6 months later and mentions who bought it for her. So I can see her being really interested in someone giving her a trading pin in Disney. The only thing I am reluctant on is her actually GIVING them away. (However, if she doesn't care for a particular toy, etc--her line is "I can't LIKE it"--and she will give that "reject" toy away to anyone. So I was actually thinking about getting her some pins that I know she won't like at all--because I know she would never have a problem of giving those away.
> 
> So where do you get pins? How many should i get her? Do you think she is old enough?
> 
> Lots of questions I know.



I think trading pins is a great idea! I agree with you on the giving away part though.  I think finding some she will not be too terribly fond of may be key.  Think it will be right up Reece's alley.  Thinking this is something I'd really like to stay for my girls as well.  I love the pins myself but only have two and don't know I could trade them,  bc i bought them on our first trip.


----------



## paigestauffer

greenjellybean said:


> Anyone familiar with GKTW enough to know when they tend to be completely booked?



I don't think it would hurt to call.  I have heard October and December are extremely busy for wishes but I don't know about the rest of the year.  Let us know how it goes with the wish granters!


----------



## greenjellybean

paigestauffer said:
			
		

> I don't think it would hurt to call.  I have heard October and December are extremely busy for wishes but I don't know about the rest of the year.  Let us know how it goes with the wish granters!



Well I certainly hadn't seen that anywhere so thanks for the tip.  Makes sense I suppose, maybe families trying to take advantage of the opportunity to go to MNSSHP or the Christmas party (the name of which escapes me now).


----------



## Marsone1

paigestauffer said:
			
		

> I don't think it would hurt to call.  I have heard October and December are extremely busy for wishes but I don't know about the rest of the year.  Let us know how it goes with the wish granters!



Maybe you should ask your organization to check the dates for you by calling GKTW as they are the one who is responsible in making the arrangements. It wouldn't hurt to give them a couple of date options. My org gave us the dates we specified.


----------



## StefaniLyn

paigestauffer said:


> There are two studies one at NIH and one at Boston Children's. K didn't qualify for either because she is Neupogen dependent. The danazol worked great and then didn't  I'm actually on the plane to MSP for a BMB and see Tolar on Friday.
> 
> We got our wish trip dates! WE go May 16-22. So excited. So they asked what K would want for her send off party....  I'm totally clueless as to what that is or what she would want. Please someone fill me in


I am sorry to hear that the danazol has stopped working  Yea! for Wish Trip official dates!

As far as a send off party, the is no "standard". For Bella's send off, we went bowling with about 5 or 6 of her friends, had pizza and soda, and then the Wish Granter gave her some gifts and gave us the packet of information and other stuff. Others have had parties at home. It can be just your family or it can be your child's friends. Talk with your Wish Granter and see if they have any ideas, a budget, or other parameters and go from there.


starearedkid said:


> I officially started our pre-trip report:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3245917
> 
> Our wish grantors came to our house last night where Reese declared her wish to meet Mickey who lives in Disney World. Also the lizard from Tangled. (Not Tangled, just the lizard). She seriously LOVES Pascal, and there are VERY few things that have him on it. She also loves the Wizard of Oz and Mary Poppins, and the 1940's version of the 3 Little Pigs. Definitely a unique soul she is



She's a DOLL! Although it's technically not "meeting" Pascal, in the Rapunzel Rest area (right next to ISAW), there is a Pascal Scavenger Hunt. About 10 or so Pascals are hidden among the landscape. It's also a great place to charge your cell phone and take a rest. You can read more about the rest area here: http://www.wdwforgrownups.com/articles/fantasylands-tangled-rest-area-elevates-theme-park-bathroom


starearedkid said:


> Trading Pins question:
> 
> At what age do you recommend your kids start this?
> 
> I actually think Reese may like it. She loves talking about things that she was given in different places/different people. For example, any trinket/toy that grandparents/uncles/close friends have given her---she STILL talks about it 6 months later and mentions who bought it for her. So I can see her being really interested in someone giving her a trading pin in Disney. The only thing I am reluctant on is her actually GIVING them away. (However, if she doesn't care for a particular toy, etc--her line is "I can't LIKE it"--and she will give that "reject" toy away to anyone. So I was actually thinking about getting her some pins that I know she won't like at all--because I know she would never have a problem of giving those away.
> 
> So where do you get pins? How many should i get her? Do you think she is old enough?
> 
> Lots of questions I know.



I think 3 is definitely old enough to start pin trading. As long as your daughter isn't terribly shy and is willing to ask Cast Members to trade, she will have a blast trading. We always buy 20-30 pins for each of our girls off of ebay before we go. By the time we return, they have swapped the random ebay pins for Princesses, Tinkerbells, and Mickeys that they love. 



greenjellybean said:


> Anyone familiar with GKTW enough to know when they tend to be completely booked?  Sophie's MAW contacts will be visiting this Saturday and I understand that if she does ask to go to WDW, we'll be asked to give some dates.
> 
> My ONLY real desire is that Sophie have completed chemo before we go.  She seems to be responding well to it and there is a good chance she SHOULD be done with maintenence sometime in June. At least, her oncologist seems to think that is still viable.  I'd like her to have at LEAST a few weeks to recover and get some of her energy and stamina back as well, more the better.
> 
> Here's the other thing.  Sophie REALLY wants to stay at GKTW.  I think she's be really disappointed if, however generous it might be, to stay on property bc she really had her heart set on GKTW.  I'm told they do get full and it's usually during the summer months for obvious reasons.
> 
> I'd rather the girls not miss school, especially since Savannah is starting middle school and had been signed up for accelerated math and language arts.  But I don't want Sophie to miss out on what is part off her wish, either.
> 
> By any chance,  does anyone have any advice or suggestions? Should I call GKTW? Seems like that might be presumptuous on my part before even meeting with MAW.



I would imagine that the busiest times for GKTW would be Spring Break, Summer, Thanksgiving break, and Christmas thru New Year. Anytime kids already have off of school, they probably fill up fast. However, if you don't mind your kids missing school, you should be fine. When we chose our dates for December 09, we selected them in May and had no problem getting in. Our dates were in the beginning of December and I can tell you there is no more magical time and place than Disney at Christmas. My suggestion/recommendation is the first or second week in Dec.


----------



## greenjellybean

I am impressed StephaniLyn!  You got this covered!  Lots of great info! Thanks for all the tips! Starearedkid is who I think suggested I contact GKTW (if not, sorry) so I sent an email and they were quick to respond.  Said that their quietest times are January,  February,  September and most of October.  I did try to talk Sophie into going around Christmas but she wasn't having any of that .  Too far away, maybe?


----------



## jtowntoflorida

Hi. I hope I'm welcome in here.  One of my dearest friends is taking her son on a Wish trip in about a week.  She's been less than impressed with her Wish Grantor, who hasn't been especially helpful with this Wish trip, so she has lots of questions that she's asking me (as a Disney vet), but I've never been on a Wish trip, so I want to make sure I'm giving her valid information.  I'm going to try to get her on a park schedule to go to the least crowded park each day of their trip, but I don't think we have to worry about FP+, correct?  I'm under the impression that they'll be given automatic admission to the FP+ line...is that correct?  What about at Universal and Seaworld?

Her son is recovering from a stem cell transplant and while it's been over a year (WOOT WOOT!) he still tires easily so they're renting a stroller.  Will the red stroller tags be available at GKTW, or does that have to be done at the park?  Where (specifically) do they go to get the tag?

Do kids who stay at GKTW get MBs?

Sorry if these questions are really basic, but I'm out of my element here.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## alexwick

He guys, i got the info in another thread that they would not have buttons at give kids the world anymore but, some kind of card...

can someone else confirm or deny?




SueM in MN said:


> Unless the have changed things in the last 4 months, it is no longer a button.
> *In a October 2013, they changed to a laminated cutout of the Genie from Aladdin that can be worn on a lanyard.*
> If you choose also to wear some kind of special shirt is up to you. Some people use their Wish shirts as kind of a celebration, others don't enjoy the extra attention that special shirts might bring over and above the Genie.
> So, it's up to you. As someone else said, don't wear special shirts for others, wear them for you.
> 
> As was mentioned, you will be told to approach a CM at each attraction, let them know that you are on a Wish trip, and ask how to access the attraction. In most cases, there is a Fastpass line and you will be directed to go into that line.
> ....


----------



## alexwick

also i was wondering about the difference in experience from the character meets at GKTW to the regular meets at WDW / US?


this is also a question since rapunzel and frozen characters seem to have a very long wait at WDW and per gktw guide the "button" officially only helps by rides not character greets...
now with the new changes on fastpass it seems that everybody having a ticket will be able to use fastpass on greets and atractions up to 30 days in advance see here

meaning that fastpasses for those might be maxed out... heard frozen lines go up to several hours!

who will be at GKTW ? only the classics like mickey and minney or also rapunzel and frozen charcters? and how will those meetups hold up against the WDW ones? besides the obvious shorter waits...

what are your take on this?


----------



## StefaniLyn

greenjellybean said:


> I am impressed StephaniLyn!  You got this covered!  Lots of great info! Thanks for all the tips! Starearedkid is who I think suggested I contact GKTW (if not, sorry) so I sent an email and they were quick to respond.  Said that their quietest times are January,  February,  September and most of October.  I did try to talk Sophie into going around Christmas but she wasn't having any of that .  Too far away, maybe?



I'm so glad you have an accurate answer! Definitely a good idea to go to the source. October is a pretty fabulous time too with MNSSHP! September is still quite warm/hot in our opinion. Bella practically melted! LOL



jtowntoflorida said:


> Hi. I hope I'm welcome in here.  One of my dearest friends is taking her son on a Wish trip in about a week.  She's been less than impressed with her Wish Grantor, who hasn't been especially helpful with this Wish trip, so she has lots of questions that she's asking me (as a Disney vet), but I've never been on a Wish trip, so I want to make sure I'm giving her valid information.  I'm going to try to get her on a park schedule to go to the least crowded park each day of their trip, but I don't think we have to worry about FP+, correct?  I'm under the impression that they'll be given automatic admission to the FP+ line...is that correct?  What about at Universal and Seaworld?
> 
> Her son is recovering from a stem cell transplant and while it's been over a year (WOOT WOOT!) he still tires easily so they're renting a stroller.  Will the red stroller tags be available at GKTW, or does that have to be done at the park?  Where (specifically) do they go to get the tag?
> 
> Do kids who stay at GKTW get MBs?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are really basic, but I'm out of my element here.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


 First, of course you are welcome! Now to answer the questions.
FP: No need to worry about FP, the Genie lanyard is the FASTER than the fast pass. They simply need to go up to a CM at each ride entrance and show them the Genie. It works like Magic. US and SW are similar, but it's the MAW button or GKTW button that gets them in at those parks I believe.
Stroller: DO NOT rent one. They have some at GKTW for families and at the parks, Wish families get a free stroller rental. I suggest getting the double to have extra space. 
MB: No MBs for GKTW families

I am more than happy to answer other questions. We are a former Wish Family in 09 and just recently spent some time with friends of ours who were on a Wish trip in Feb of this year. Send me a PM and I can send you my name to find me on Facebook. And I would definitely suggest reading pre trip reports to your friend if she has time before the trip. It's so nice of you to help her get more information and I hope it's a magical trip!


alexwick said:


> He guys, i got the info in another thread that they would not have buttons at give kids the world anymore but, some kind of card...
> 
> can someone else confirm or deny?



I spent time with friends of ours who were on a Wish trip last month (Feb 14) and I can CONFIRM that it is now a laminated Genie Card rather than a GKTW button.


alexwick said:


> also i was wondering about the difference in experience from the character meets at GKTW to the regular meets at WDW / US?
> 
> 
> this is also a question since rapunzel and frozen characters seem to have a very long wait at WDW and per gktw guide the "button" officially only helps by rides not character greets...
> now with the new changes on fastpass it seems that everybody having a ticket will be able to use fastpass on greets and atractions up to 30 days in advance see here
> 
> meaning that fastpasses for those might be maxed out... heard frozen lines go up to several hours!
> 
> who will be at GKTW ? only the classics like mickey and minney or also rapunzel and frozen charcters? and how will those meetups hold up against the WDW ones? besides the obvious shorter waits...
> 
> what are your take on this?



Speaking from our experience, it's hard to know well in advance who will be at GKTW. There is also something a bit more special in my opinion about meeting the characters in their "element" at the parks. The theming, the surroundings....it just makes them seem more real to me. However, it has also been our experience that the Wish/Genie lanyard WILL get you into the shorter wait lines for characters. In fact, we were 'scolded' (in a laughing manner) by CMs for trying to get in a regular line the first time we did a character meet. 

Last month, friends of ours on a Wish Trip wanted to meet Anna and Elsa at Epcot. The line was 3 hours long, but they were promptly escorted to the front of the line, waited about 10 minutes, and met the princesses. In fact, because we were not a Wish Family at the time and didn't want to wait 3 hours, they took video of Anna and Elsa saying HI to my Princess, which absolutely made her day! I hope this helps!


----------



## Diegosmom

I havent been on in a while but we received work that Diego's wish to see batman and robin at Legoland has been granted...thus getting us Disney and Universal.  We requested 3 separate weeks.  1st week Dec., 2nd week Dec and last week Nov.  Diego has been having trouble catching up in school and so we didnt not want him to miss anymore.  He also only gets 5 weeks in the summer and will be likely still catching up (and I refuse to go in the summer again lol).

I asked if we would be able to add a few days at our expense and was told only if we drive.  Its a 10 hour drive so we might just do that.

Guess I need to start a PTR (oh btw Diego turns 7 next week and is currently in remission for a wilms tumor).


----------



## Diegosmom

We just got our dates Dec 7-13...Can not wait


----------



## greenjellybean

Diegosmom said:
			
		

> We just got our dates Dec 7-13...Can not wait



Congratulations!


----------



## Marsone1

StefaniLyn said:
			
		

> I'm so glad you have an accurate answer! Definitely a good idea to go to the source. October is a pretty fabulous time too with MNSSHP! September is still quite warm/hot in our opinion. Bella practically melted! LOL
> 
> First, of course you are welcome! Now to answer the questions.
> FP: No need to worry about FP, the Genie lanyard is the FASTER than the fast pass. They simply need to go up to a CM at each ride entrance and show them the Genie. It works like Magic. US and SW are similar, but it's the MAW button or GKTW button that gets them in at those parks I believe.
> Stroller: DO NOT rent one. They have some at GKTW for families and at the parks, Wish families get a free stroller rental. I suggest getting the double to have extra space.
> MB: No MBs for GKTW families
> 
> I am more than happy to answer other questions. We are a former Wish Family in 09 and just recently spent some time with friends of ours who were on a Wish trip in Feb of this year. Send me a PM and I can send you my name to find me on Facebook. And I would definitely suggest reading pre trip reports to your friend if she has time before the trip. It's so nice of you to help her get more information and I hope it's a magical trip!
> 
> I spent time with friends of ours who were on a Wish trip last month (Feb 14) and I can CONFIRM that it is now a laminated Genie Card rather than a GKTW button.
> 
> Speaking from our experience, it's hard to know well in advance who will be at GKTW. There is also something a bit more special in my opinion about meeting the characters in their "element" at the parks. The theming, the surroundings....it just makes them seem more real to me. However, it has also been our experience that the Wish/Genie lanyard WILL get you into the shorter wait lines for characters. In fact, we were 'scolded' (in a laughing manner) by CMs for trying to get in a regular line the first time we did a character meet.
> 
> Last month, friends of ours on a Wish Trip wanted to meet Anna and Elsa at Epcot. The line was 3 hours long, but they were promptly escorted to the front of the line, waited about 10 minutes, and met the princesses. In fact, because we were not a Wish Family at the time and didn't want to wait 3 hours, they took video of Anna and Elsa saying HI to my Princess, which absolutely made her day! I hope this helps!



When we were at the village, they had mickey, goofy, bell, pluto, mary poppins. The characters varies they say. The most we waited to see rapunzel and anna & elsa was 5 minutes or less. Just go up to the cast member and show them your genie pass. We noticed that if we wore our MAW shirt, it was easier for them to to spot us as a wish family. Be aware though that while we were there some cast member didn't know what the genie pass or the button is.


----------



## alexwick

StefaniLyn


> First, of course you are welcome! Now to answer the questions.
> FP: No need to worry about FP, the Genie lanyard is the FASTER than the fast pass. They simply need to go up to a CM at each ride entrance and show them the Genie. It works like Magic. US and SW are similar, but it's the MAW button or GKTW button that gets them in at those parks I believe.



 So you are positiv that its not just get u in the FP+ line?

Also the wish child does not have to be with everybody the whole time OR?

lets say she lays down for nap at GKTW but my 2 other kids stay in the park with me...
I understand we all get a button / lanyard / OR??

Any recent (or older) experiences with it from families...??


----------



## Adee369

What a awesome thread, I can't wait to pick through it!! Our sons wish trip (Disney cruise) is in a little over two weeks! Our entire family is super excited


----------



## alexwick

alexwick said:


> So you are positiv that its not just get u in the FP+ line?
> 
> Also the wish child does not have to be with everybody the whole time OR?
> 
> lets say she lays down for nap at GKTW but my 2 other kids stay in the park with me...
> I understand we all get a button / lanyard / OR??
> 
> Any recent (or older) experiences with it from families...??



Someone must know if everyone gets a button / lanyard or only the wish child... 
As well as if the wish child has to be with you The whole time to use fol access?


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

alexwick said:


> Someone must know if everyone gets a button / lanyard or only the wish child...
> As well as if the wish child has to be with you The whole time to use fol access?



When we went in 2010 only the wish child got a button from GKTW and we got one fol pass which said it was good for 6 people (our family). The rest of us were easily able to use it for rides he wasn't tall enough for / didn't want to ride. He was always nearby (not always in sight though), but we were never questioned when we showed the pass to cast members. It wasn't very often we got absolutely front of the line access (sometimes we just were able to join the fastpass line), but we definitely didn't wait very long for any rides. 

Don't know if anything has changed since then, but felt like you needed a response :good vibes

Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## alexwick

ok, guys.... here is a little argument me and my wife have...
she thinks i am crazy for doing all the reading and research on forums and on the web.
She believes everything is planned from the wish granting organisation... and it would be personalized for each kid going there...

Now whoever has been on a wishtrip can chime in here I guess

The way I understand this works is that it will be personalized to a certain degree... Like what surprise gifts you might get or you get your own personal star...
BUT i understand you can plan yourself when you visit what park... i.e. if or to which evening events you want to go...

The most of the planning they do is set the framework... Like provide breakfast lunch dinner and the evening events... at least that is how i understand the villa guide....
can someone confirm this, or did anyone have a different experience?

Is it different depending on the wish organisation?
The way I understand is that the wish organisation just lets you go to GKTW, but then the stay is pretty much the same no matter what wish granting organisation you go with,   OR?

#rantmode ON#
Also my wish granting person is really discouraging me to do any research (what gets on my nerves big time). 
Don't get me wrong I am very grateful they allow for us to do the trip (but so far I am not a big fan of our wish person)!
For example I asked about using FP+ for Parades or fireworks, since the lanyard or button should not work for any preferred treatment there. The answer I got was along the lines... dont worry about it. You can see the fireworks from everywhere in the park. Which believe might be true. BUT I am sure there is a different quality depending where you are. Also she did not answer my actual question about using FP+. I understand that she does not want me to worry about anything. But still. 
#rantmode OFF"

  
Very happy to go in about 3 weeks...
Just ordered custom print shirts for all of us


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

alexwick said:


> ok, guys.... here is a little argument me and my wife have...
> she thinks i am crazy for doing all the reading and research on forums and on the web.
> She believes everything is planned from the wish granting organisation... and it would be personalized for each kid going there...
> 
> Now whoever has been on a wishtrip can chime in here I guess
> 
> The way I understand this works is that it will be personalized to a certain degree... Like what surprise gifts you might get or you get your own personal star...
> BUT i understand you can plan yourself when you visit what park... i.e. if or to which evening events you want to go...
> 
> The most of the planning they do is set the framework... Like provide breakfast lunch dinner and the evening events... at least that is how i understand the villa guide....
> can someone confirm this, or did anyone have a different experience?
> 
> Is it different depending on the wish organisation?
> The way I understand is that the wish organisation just lets you go to GKTW, but then the stay is pretty much the same no matter what wish granting organisation you go with,   OR?
> 
> #rantmode ON#
> Also my wish granting person is really discouraging me to do any research (what gets on my nerves big time).
> Don't get me wrong I am very grateful they allow for us to do the trip (but so far I am not a big fan of our wish person)!
> For example I asked about using FP+ for Parades or fireworks, since the lanyard or button should not work for any preferred treatment there. The answer I got was along the lines... dont worry about it. You can see the fireworks from everywhere in the park. Which believe might be true. BUT I am sure there is a different quality depending where you are. Also she did not answer my actual question about using FP+. I understand that she does not want me to worry about anything. But still.
> #rantmode OFF"
> 
> 
> Very happy to go in about 3 weeks...
> Just ordered custom print shirts for all of us



As I mentioned before we went in 2010, so I don't know if anything has changed, but for us nothing was planned aside from flights. There was no itinerary provided, we were free to do whatever we wanted whenever. We did not get special access to parades or fireworks, but that was before fp+ offered that as a selection, so can't help you there.

As far as I know and heard from others travelling at around the same time, all the wish granting organizations are pretty much the same, they get you to GKTW then you are on your own to plan your days as you please. The only exception I have seen to this is if the wish was more "complex" and included something specific like a certain character meal or event or something, then that specific item was scheduled in for you.

The gifts given at the villa are exactly the same for each unit (it seemed that way while we were there anyway as we saw other kids carrying around the same stuff we got). I think it depends what kind of donations GKTW have received. We got some pretty "unusual" stuff (Betty Boop Christmas decoration & small Betty Boop bag for one  ) Also, every child receives the same blank star to write their name on &/or personalize as they please, it is then added to the massive collection on the walls & ceiling.

So I guess to summarize, from our experience anyways, nothing was planned or personalized for our child. But, that didn't stop us from having a fabulous trip anyway!


----------



## Marsone1

icecreamforbreakfast said:
			
		

> When we went in 2010 only the wish child got a button from GKTW and we got one fol pass which said it was good for 6 people (our family). The rest of us were easily able to use it for rides he wasn't tall enough for / didn't want to ride. He was always nearby (not always in sight though), but we were never questioned when we showed the pass to cast members. It wasn't very often we got absolutely front of the line access (sometimes we just were able to join the fastpass line), but we definitely didn't wait very long for any rides.
> 
> Don't know if anything has changed since then, but felt like you needed a response :good vibes
> 
> Have a great trip!!!!



We went this Feb. My son got the button and we got a landyard which had a picture of the genie from alladin. The genie pass has the number of people in your party. They dont really need to see the gktw button for the ride. You just show them the genie pass and you get access to the fast pass line. The genie pass is your fast past ticket.


----------



## alexwick

icecreamforbreakfast
Marsone1
thanks for your replies!!!

we just had our dream party at bolles private school! it was great... Maddy was a bit shy. No wonder with 40 5th graders around. But she still loved it! And got TONS of presents ( I mean christmas * x)

check out instagram for some photos (link in Signature)

http://instagram.com/p/nN9Do8Id6M/

to the last post!

Marsone: Does everybody get a lanyard with the genie?

our wish coordinator told me that the genie was DISNEY only. Is that correct?

Also I was right about 95% of the Information i was given from her... actually felt more like i knew more about the trip then she did. Anyways.

SHE told me that the button / lanyard only helps if the wish child is in the party riding!  Which I dont believe is true from what i have read here.

anyways. would be great if i got some more feedback on that from some more recent families, which might have actually split the party up... I might just book fast passes the night before for 2-3 rides like space mountain etc. which Maddi wont go on?  DOES that make SENSE?


----------



## MrsMeow

Hi all!  My 5 year-old son is making his wish this Thursday, and unless something drastically changes, he's going to be wishing to go to Disney World (he's been talking about Disney for MONTHS, so it's not likely...)!  I look forward to combing this forum for information...I've already starting researching like crazy to learn all I can.  I'll be honest, I've never really wanted to go to Disney, but since it's his wish, I'm going to do all I can to be prepared and make it awesome!!


----------



## alexwick

MrsMeow said:


> Hi all!  My 5 year-old son is making his wish this Thursday, and unless something drastically changes, he's going to be wishing to go to Disney World (he's been talking about Disney for MONTHS, so it's not likely...)!  I look forward to combing this forum for information...I've already starting researching like crazy to learn all I can.  I'll be honest, I've never really wanted to go to Disney, but since it's his wish, I'm going to do all I can to be prepared and make it awesome!!




Hey Mrs Meow,
welcome in the forum! Mu daughter is nearly four. and we are leaving for our wishtrip in about 2 weeks  Let me know if i can help...!


----------



## alexwick

To all those past wishtrippers!

Can someone explain to me how it works with the PHOTO PASS and GKTW and the wish organisation...

I called GKTW and asked them. The way I understand it is that they do provide a Photo pass and a special code so that you can get all the photos for free... (with a couponcode) making it pretty much the same than a Memory Maker!

*Can someone confirm that i understood this correct?*


Also how does that play together with the BBB makeover packages... The wishgranting organisation booked 2 packages for our kids.

*The way I understand is that the transformation process will photographed as well from Photopass photographers...? Is that correct?*


BUT there is a additional package that can be chosen for additional photos...costing 32.95? NOT included in Photo pass...


The reason why I am asking is would it make sense to downgrade to the 100$ package since we have so many princessoutfits and dont really need anymore... 

*The only difference is the clothes and accessories and 2 printed photos (which will be included in photo pass??)*

and use the saved money for "pirates league"

*Is the Image package included in the castle package?? *

HELP WOULD BE VERY APPRECIATED!!




> The Courtyard Package (starting at $94.95 plus tax)
> 
> Hairstyling
> Shimmering make-up, face gem
> Princess sash and tote
> Nail polish
> Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique T-shirt
> Trendy tutu
> The Castle Package (starting at $194.95 plus tax)
> 
> Hairstyling
> Shimmering make-up, face gem
> Princess sash and tote
> Nail polish
> Complete costume of your choice plus accessories
> One 6" x 8" and four 4" x 6" photos in a princess-themed holder
> The More the Merrier
> Make your day even more magical with photo add-ons, Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique merchandise and the Knight Package.
> 
> The following extras are available at an additional cost:
> 
> The Imaging Package ($32.95 plus tax)
> Can be added to any package
> 
> One 6" x 8" and four 4" x 6" photos in a special photo holder


----------



## jessg

Make a wish volunteers just left and my daughter wished to go to disney world and meet queen Elsa and princess Anna from the movie Frozen they said we should hear back in a week to see if the wish is approved or not but that is shouldnt be a problem. I'm so excited for my babygirl she has been through alot in her short 5 yrs of life and like so many other children deserves a break from so much. We asked for August and anytime there after for our dates.
Raul is my one and only soul mate 26
Tania our lovely wish child whos 5
Erick our little butt head rambunctious boy 18 months
And last but not least myself Jessica 26

A little about Tanias problem

My daughter Tania was born a completely Healthy baby girl 11/14/2008 she has a small strawberry birthmark on her left Ear lobe we were told by her ped not to worry about it So in all honesty we didnt except for each drs appointment when we would ask about it and get the same answer till one day i noticed a scab on it so like any concerned mother i took her to the doctor who sent me to the er where they ran a few test kept her over night to give iv antibiotics and home she went the next day And were told to comeback a week later to see an ent. A week later the day of her ent appointment to
To be exact while changing her shirt her ear got snagged and off came the scab and blood started shooting out so I called 911 where they took her back to the hospital and again they send her home the next day for a follow up appointment for a few days later. 2 days later when she got up from her nap (she was just before her 2nd birthday) her scab stuck to her pillow and out came the blood again this time it was everywhere it looked like the scene from a horror movie this time they couldnt stop the beeding and had to stitch it so they could move her to a bigger hospital where they finally gave her a proper diagnosis of an avm of the left parotid gland so from that day foward its been surgeries bloodloss embolozations ect but shes still strong as ever


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3269809


----------



## jessg

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrsMeow

My son's wish granters just left!  His wish, as suspected, was to go to Disney World.  He was then asked what he was second wish was in case his first one didn't work out...and he followed up with "Go to Disney Land!"  Smart kid, covering all of his bases!


----------



## jessg

MrsMeow said:


> My son's wish granters just left!  His wish, as suspected, was to go to Disney World.  He was then asked what he was second wish was in case his first one didn't work out...and he followed up with "Go to Disney Land!"  Smart kid, covering all of his bases!



Thats great your son had already thought up a great second wish my daughters answer when she was asked was "mmmmm I dont know " lol she has no idea what else to ask for so hopefully they will send her off to disney world


----------



## alexwick

does anyone know if you have to take the hardplastic thing out of the "softsided" cooler?







Also would you do 1 day UNV and IA together and 1 day wetnwild?
OR 1 day UNV and 1 day IA no WnW?


----------



## fostrmom2mny

I just submitted a MAW referral for my 11 year old gt. nephew.  I do not know what his wish would be, if he is chosen, but I'd love for him to have the chance to go to WDW.

 I am seriously considering volunteering to help MAW with my WDW knowledge. I love my full time job and I've dabbled in considering to be a travel agent specific for Disney. After reading many MAW posts, this may be a wonderful oppertunities for me to put this to great use!!  

 My gt nephew has been transferred to Texas Children's Hospital from Oklahoma City Children's Hospital to find out what is causing the blood clots that caused his migraines and strokes.

A couple of months ago he was in such pain at school that an ambulance was called, and he was transported to OKC to the Children's Hospital. While they were doing a serries of tests, he suffered three strokes and they had to do brain surgery. He is making some progress with his rehabilitation, but he continues to have the headaches and is currently on Heprin (blood thinner) shots. He and his family is traveling today for Texas to have a specialist provide more info for treatment and diagnosis.



Prayers please to get them there safe and that the specialist can provide some hope for him and his family. Thank you.


----------



## jessg

So I just found out that my 14 yr old brother in law may end up staying with us as his parents plan on going back to their home country so I guess my question is how would I discuss this with maw I feel bad because they are already doing so much by giving my daughter her wish to disney world im assuming since he isnt immidiately related to my daughter the expense would be fully out of pocket?


----------



## ShadowKissed

I was a wish child at 17, I know most are younger, but this was never suggested until I was 16, I was nearing the cut of point as well and my family hadn't had a proper holiday in years. Plus this was the only trip abroad that the UK MAW could offer, but still I am ever so thankful for it now.

I have to say that that week was the best experience of my life, I have craved going back ever since, even now. Honestly, I wasn't keen on the idea to start with but it gave me and my family memories that have lasted a life time. A few months after the trip I was in hospital and thinking back to being at Disney World and Universal and just Orlando in general made me feel so much better!


----------



## alexwick

OK guys,
our trip will start Sunday.

BUT my daughters ANC counts came back very low! Meaning she has a very bad Immunesystem right now. She will be checked again on Thursday. If it is still low we will have to make a decision if we postpone the trip or if we go. 
She is currently NOT sick, but with a low immune system, a fever could be close!

Please pray for our Baby!

Thanks!


----------



## MrsMeow

ShadowKissed said:


> I was a wish child at 17, I know most are younger, but this was never suggested until I was 16, I was nearing the cut of point as well and my family hadn't had a proper holiday in years. Plus this was the only trip abroad that the UK MAW could offer, but still I am ever so thankful for it now.
> 
> I have to say that that week was the best experience of my life, I have craved going back ever since, even now. Honestly, I wasn't keen on the idea to start with but it gave me and my family memories that have lasted a life time. A few months after the trip I was in hospital and thinking back to being at Disney World and Universal and just Orlando in general made me feel so much better!



I'm so glad to hear you loved it so much.  I'm probably WAY over-thinking it, but one of the things that I worry about is my kiddo being bummed in 5+ years that he used his Wish on Disney.


----------



## MrsMeow

alexwick said:


> OK guys,
> our trip will start Sunday.
> 
> BUT my daughters ANC counts came back very low! Meaning she has a very bad Immunesystem right now. She will be checked again on Thursday. If it is still low we will have to make a decision if we postpone the trip or if we go.
> She is currently NOT sick, but with a low immune system, a fever could be close!
> 
> Please pray for our Baby!
> 
> Thanks!



Oh man.  Good luck!  I hope everything works out and she is able to go.  Going to check out your pre-trip report now!  I want to get started on one eventually...


----------



## ShadowKissed

MrsMeow said:


> I'm so glad to hear you loved it so much.  I'm probably WAY over-thinking it, but one of the things that I worry about is my kiddo being bummed in 5+ years that he used his Wish on Disney.



I don't think your son will be disappointed in choosing Disney as his Wish. I'm not and wasn't at the time. These are trips of a life time, and the memories last forever. He might not remember some parts but take lots of photos and videos. I'm sure you'll have an amazing time!


----------



## jessg

alexwick said:


> OK guys,
> our trip will start Sunday.
> 
> BUT my daughters ANC counts came back very low! Meaning she has a very bad Immunesystem right now. She will be checked again on Thursday. If it is still low we will have to make a decision if we postpone the trip or if we go.
> She is currently NOT sick, but with a low immune system, a fever could be close!
> 
> Please pray for our Baby!
> 
> Thanks!



Yaaay on your trip being in 2 days!!! Sending awesome positive vibes so that everything turns our great today at the doctors so you guys will get to go as planned. Have a great time and please dont forget to take lots of pictures and great memories to share with all of us. Im still waiting on my dates but I really want to hear how your experience is once your back. Good luck and have an awesome time!


----------



## dusty114

Hi there everyone! My little girl has Muscular Dystrophy and is taking her wish trip on May 21st to Disney. I was wondering if anyone has ever took a MAW trip to Disney and stayed at another hotel not GKTW? We have to stay at the Contemporary which is great but I know we are supposed to get our meals at GKTW which is 30 min away. How hard is that to do and I wonder if they would supply snacks or food for our room so the kids won't be hungry since we won't be able to constantly go back and forth to GKTW all day long and go to all the parks! I am very grateful for this trust me but I now wondering if I should try to borrow some more money for this just don't know what to expect and I don't want to sound selfish! Just worried about being able to afford it but this is what Sophie wished for and they literally granted it in two months that she was approved! We can't go this fall because she will be in a clinical study. Any help would be great guys thanks!


----------



## RJ14

Hi,
I am following this forum around a month or so. I thought of writing but something or other hold me back. This is my first post so I am writting it first time. If I am writting it on wrong place please forgive me. Well, I really like this forum. Let me make it short. I have two children. One is 10 yrs old daughter and other is 2 yrs old Son who will turn to be three in just 2-3 months.  On this 24th May we will be going to WDW as my son wish trip.  Dr. think my son is having Leigh .
Now the problem arises , I  do not have enough time.  I just wanted to make this trip memorable for  all four of us.  As I don’t know when our life is going to change and how much  ( I don’t know how much is my  son’s life and how his health will be in future).
Reading this forum, I made as autograph book for both of them.  Now Elsa and Anna is missing from it  so I have to add them in autograph book.
I brought Cinderella dress for my daughter and Car dress for my son. I was trying Prince dress  for  my son but I had no luck on finding it. Could you please suggest anything related to it? 
Now  after  watching  Frozen movie my daughter wanted  Elsa or Anna  dress. I try to find online but either it is out of stock or not her size. I told my daughter we cannot buy it from other online websites  as the dresses  are costly. It is very expensive and we cannot afford  it. She understood this thing. Few times I tried for t-shirt but either the size is not there or it is out of stock.  As a mother it is still in my mind and I know it will be in her heart too so I was thinking  if I could make anything related with Elsa or Anna dress or T-shirt  which is cheaper then  it will be great . She will be happy.

I don’t want to ask my wish granter as I don’t want them to feel as I am greedy and I am wanting  from them. I am really thankful to them as they are doing enough for my son and my family.  I don’t want to put more burden on them.

Please suggest me any idea related to it:
1.	Elsa and Anna for Autograph book
2.	Prince dress  for  my  son (2 yrs old )
3.	Elsa or Anna dress or T-shirt idea 

Thank You


----------



## ncarolinababyblue

Hey Everyone. My name is Jackie and I'm new to this board. I've been searching like a mad person on Make A Wish trip tips and Disney World trips because my son, family and I are all going to Disney World in Florida May 29-June 4 for my son's wish. My son and my entire family are HUGE Star Wars fans so the Make A Wish people are sending us during Star Wars Weekend. 

To provide a little background on my son, he is 11 years old and is a heart disease fighter/survivor along with a child abuse survivor. I'm technically his step mom, but his dad and I have had custody of him since he was 4 and I consider him my son(I never refer to him as my stepson. Ever.)  He was born with a congenital heart defect called Aortic Stenosis with valve insuffiency and has had several procedures to repair the valve and will be undergoing open heart surgery soon to help repair the valve or completely replace the valve this year. He also suffers from PTSD with underlying mood disorders due to child abuse from his mother (she broke his leg, wrists and arm in several places resulting in us getting completely custody of him). Aside from all of that he endures and has endured he's the greatest, most positive kid anyone can have the pleasure of meeting. 

We are headed to Disney World in Florida and staying at the Give Kids The World resort during Star Wars weekend May 29-June 4 with my son(11), my daughter(7), my youngest daughter(1) and my husband. We've never been on vacation ANYWHERE before, we've never been on a plane(I'm absolutely TERRIFIED) and we've never been to any type of amusement park. We have absolutely no idea what to expect or what will be happening so any and all advice is GREATLY GREATLY appreciated. 

My biggest worries are: 
1) We are not a wealthy family, as a result we will not be taking any extra money for expenses with us to Disney. All we will have is the $$ that Make A Wish provides. What do you guys recommend in the ways of being frugal but still having the best possible time with a family? I know the kids will want souvenirs and I know that we can eat a lot of our meals at the resort. 
2) What are "must sees" for Disney World?
3) I'm terrified of flying, I'm going to my doctor the day before hte trip to hopefully get help from him, but any tips would be greatly appreciated for myself, my kids and my husband.
4) How do the passes work for Disney? I know that if we eat inside the park we'll probably be auctioning off arms and legs, are you allowed to leave to eat and return to the park the same day? 
5) How can I make sure this is the best trip possibly for my son, daughters and the family in general? 

I know, without a doubt, this will be the only time my family and I will ever be able to do something like this and I want to make sure its something the kids remember forever. I dont want to run out of money too fast and as a result the kids not have the best of times. 

Any tips, recommendations, ect would be soooo greatly appreciated. I'm a huge "plan aheader" and I am/have googled, pinterested, youtube'd my heart out but I would love some first hand accounts of how your trips went, especially if anyone went during Star Wars weekend. We are huge huge huge Star Wars fans(the whole lot of us are, to the point to where my children have named EVERY animal we own after characters). 

Thank you guys so much!!!!!


----------



## Gorechick

Question about GKTW- if you go on a Wish trip to another destination, can you visit GKTW on a future non-wish trip to WDW?


----------



## MrsMeow

Gorechick said:


> Question about GKTW- if you go on a Wish trip to another destination, can you visit GKTW on a future non-wish trip to WDW?



Good question.  So, if the wish is to go to Alaska, can you visit GKTW the next time you are in FL?  I'd guess not, because it wasn't your wish, but that's probably a better question for wish granters.

Tomorrow is 2 weeks since my son made his wish.  It's also exactly 1 year to the day that he went into the hospital.  I'm really hoping we hear back tomorrow...may take some sting out of the day.


----------



## Gorechick

We're not interested in staying there, would just like to check it out since we are a Wish family.


----------



## Rtcounts

Thinking we will be staying at Aulani for dd MAW. Has anyone ever been there with MAW?? DD has ependymoma. It's a form of brain cancer. We thought we had beat it. We took a Disney cruise to celebrate last May. We leave for Hawaii June 4th. Our wish grantors do not want to tel us where we are staying until her surprise party at hurricane harbor. Not used to this " not planning a year in advance". Think I'm more stressed......


----------



## ksso32006

Hi Jackie! 

My son (8) took us on his MAW trip to Disney this past October 2013.  It was magical & we talk about it at least once a week 

let me see if i can answer some of the questions you had:

1.) the money..   Disney IS expensive.  BUT MAW will give you a stipend for your meals for each day per family member times the number of days there, even though you will most likely eat a majority of them at GKTW. I was terrified too as I am a single mom, but it all really worked out OK.    We ate breakfast everyday at GKTW, then lunch at the park - sometimes this was just a simple snack we brought in, then dinner at GKTW or park. We splurged on a character dinner & I paid for that on my own. 
Your MAW kid should also get some $ for souvenirs too, so that helps.  Stop at the Walmart down the street & get some small portable snacks to bring into the park. Also that is a GREAT place to get your souvenirs! 
2) Must See's depend on your family & what they want to see, really.  We talked about what we all wanted to see beforehand & mapped out each day accordingly. You only get 3 days at Disney, you can go to multiple parks within those 3 days, but only 3 days. You get 2 days at Universal Studios/Islands of adventures (we went both days) and one day at Seaworld (we didn't use & returned to office). That's 5 full days of parks and you're only there for 7 days including travel.  2 Full days at Universal/Islands of adventure, they treat you like ROYALTY there.. We LOVED it! You NEVER wait in any line at Universal/Islands, with VIP lanyard they will escort or send you to the FRONT of every line.  We loved Harry Potter world! We spent a full day at Magic Kingdom, a full day at Hollywood Studios, and a half day at Animal Kingdom.  We never made it to Epcot.  Your genie lanyard will get you into the Fast Pass lanes at Disney, but you will wind up waiting in those lines. That was fine, it was just not the 'magic VIP' experience everyone talked about.  We did love it there, just not as much as Universal. I will also say be sure to look over the schedule of events at GKTW & see what you can do there.  We loved Christmas, Halloween, the World's Largest Candyland game, horseback riding and every morning they had characters! 
3) As for flying, just get some dollar store stuff to amuse the kids on the plane. I let mine pick out some candy, coloring books, etc. 
4) The passes are 3-day park hoppers so you can come & go at all the parks, but it's only a 3-day pass.  So once you go through the gates at a park that's the start of one day.  Also, they give you parking passes for all the parks.  be sure to factor in drive time to the parks each day, plus walking from the car to the park itself! 
5) Talk before hand about what you want to do and put together a plan.  We had a plan for each day to make sure we were all covered in what we wanted to see & do but were pretty flexible. 

Please let me know if you have any more questions, I'd be more than happy o answer them! 

Kathy


----------



## jaynec89

Hi!  I am a first time post-er.  My youngest daughter was referred to MAW by her doctor.  She is 7 and was diagnosed with ovarian cancer November of 2013.   She won her battle!  We were given a thumbs up by her doctor in May after her last scan!  My daughter chose disney as her Make a Wish!  We just found out our trip will be October 29 thru November 4th 2014. We will be staying at Give Kids the World. Yeah!  We also asked if we could extend our trip (at our own expense). So we will return home on November 11th. 

My husband and I have been married for 23 years and we have 3 daughters ages at the time of our trip will be 14, 12 & 8.  We are so excited. I have been to Disney twice but my husband and children have not. 

Here are my questions. There will be character meet and greets at GKTW and Disney. Are character meals worth it?  I've been tossing it around and frankly I just don't know. 

Where are the best places to view the parade and the fireworks?

We will be at disney on Halloween. Are the tickets for Mickey's no so scary Halloween worth the price?  Or should we just spend that evening at GKTW?

Now my non disney related question.    we are not Harry Potter fans so I am just thinking about skipping the Islands of Adventure portion of Universal Studios. Would that be a mistake?

Any suggestions where to stay around the Clearwater area when we extend our trip?

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## MrsMeow

jaynec89 said:


> Hi!  I am a first time post-er.  My youngest daughter was referred to MAW by her doctor.  She is 7 and was diagnosed with ovarian cancer November of 2013.   She won her battle!  We were given a thumbs up by her doctor in May after her last scan!  My daughter chose disney as her Make a Wish!  We just found out our trip will be October 29 thru November 4th 2014. We will be staying at Give Kids the World. Yeah!  We also asked if we could extend our trip (at our own expense). So we will return home on November 11th.
> 
> My husband and I have been married for 23 years and we have 3 daughters ages at the time of our trip will be 14, 12 & 8.  We are so excited. I have been to Disney twice but my husband and children have not.
> 
> Here are my questions. There will be character meet and greets at GKTW and Disney. Are character meals worth it?  I've been tossing it around and frankly I just don't know.
> 
> Where are the best places to view the parade and the fireworks?
> 
> We will be at disney on Halloween. Are the tickets for Mickey's no so scary Halloween worth the price?  Or should we just spend that evening at GKTW?
> 
> Now my non disney related question.    we are not Harry Potter fans so I am just thinking about skipping the Islands of Adventure portion of Universal Studios. Would that be a mistake?
> 
> Any suggestions where to stay around the Clearwater area when we extend our trip?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your advice!



We find out our dates for my son's trip TOMORROW!  I'm so excited.  We requested the first week in October.

I've been tossing around the idea of the character meals, but I'm just not sure.  With the characters coming to GKTW, I think that will probably be enough for my kiddos...but then, I have boys, and they want nothing to do with princesses.    I am definitely considering Mickey's Halloween party, though, because I know the boys would LOVE it.  Reviews seem worth it.

As for places to stay in Clearwater, I highly recommend checking out vrbo.com for rental homes.  Before we found out about D's MAW trip, we were planning a week in Clearwater in October.  We went back and forth on extending our trip, and ultimately decided we want to just do a separate trip next February.  I can give you links to the houses I'm obsessing over if you'd like, and if you stay in one of them, I'd love a report back, ha!


----------



## jaynec89

MrsMeow, I hope you got good news about the dates for your son's MAW trip!

Thank you for the advice about vrbo.com.  I did check it out, however, most of the rentals require a 7 night stay and we will only be there for 3 nights.  So we booked at the Pier House 60 hotel in Clearwater.  It had good reviews so I hope we made the right choice.


----------



## Dmom2three

We just found out MAW is sending our family to Disney in Sept! The kids don't know yet.  I promised not to tell them and let MAW do it at the reveal party.  

We are going because meeting Anna and Elsa at Disney World was the wish of my 5 year old.    She has pilocytic astrocytoma ( tumors on her optic nerves and in the chiasm) as well as neurofibromatosis type 1.   She is near the middle of a one year long chemo regimen.   It changed slightly recently due to an allergic reaction.  So now she goes every other week.  

We also have 2 more kids.    We have been once before but it was in peak season.    I have heard the crowds are better in Sept.


----------



## sunleigh

How very exciting!!!! You will have a magical time, our family did. Brings tears to my eyes just thinking back to our trip. So excited to hear about other family's adventures!!


----------



## MrsMeow

We FINALLY have dates for D's Wish Trip!  We leave on Tuesday, Oct 7, and return on Monday the 13th.  I was hoping for earlier, but we'll take it.  Let the planning officially begin!!


----------



## Kristi77

Not sure if this is still open, but the Wish Trippers Site had amazing information. 

I will start off telling you a little bit about us. My name is Kristi. I am a mom of three amazing kids. Alexis who is 16  Lillie who is 11  and AJ who is 3.  My husband Rico and I have been together for 18 years  

Our son was born on October 14, 2010. We were told early on something wasn't right. At 22 weeks a mass on the umbilical cord formed causing turbulence which eventually caused a lack of oxygen to AJ's brain causing some pre mature issues (laryngomalacia) and causing white matter disease aka Periventricular leukomalacia of AJ's brain. He was developmental delayed and they believe he has auditory processing disorder and ADHD. Then this past February AJ was diagnosed with FOP. Fibrodysplasia Ossificans Progressiva is one of the rarest, most disabling genetic conditions known to medicine, it causes bone to form in muscles, tendons, ligaments and other connective tissues. Bridges of extra bone develop across joints, progressively restricting movement and forming a second skeleton that imprisons the body in bone. There are no other known examples in medicine of one normal organ system turning into another. 

So AJ has had numerous flare ups and we were surprised by Make A wish, Apparently some family, friends and doctors have referred us. AJ choice was Disney, I know now we just wait but I found this amazing board and thought I would join. Thank you.


----------



## kiddupy76

Kristi77.  We are going to disney in October.  I always cry hAppy n sad tears when reading this site.  I am so happy you were surprised.  Your family will make amazing memories.


----------



## Kristi77

Kiddyup- That is amazing. I am hoping we get to go in October/November. How long did it take for you to hear something.


----------



## 2lovebugs

To start I want to say thank you for all of the information that is found on this thread. I love reading everyone's experiences, even through the tears. Our daughter CG  was diagnosed with High Risk Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia in July 2013 at age 3. CG has been so very brave through every surgery, port access, long days at clinic receiving her chemo and even having to have shots from home. I sometimes have a hard time remembering that she is 4 (now) because of everything she has been through and she still smiles and just says ok when she is faced with a new challenge in her treatments. CG is now 4 and Cancer Free! She started the Maintenance Stage of her treatments at the beginning of May and has done well. CG has an older brother LJ  who is now almost 7. He never leaves her side even at that hospital. He is the best big brother a little sister could have! We are very excited about out next journey that we are soon going to start. CG has been accepted for Make a Wish and we have all of our paper work in. I received an email from Make a Wish and now we just need to wait to be assigned volunteers. We talked to CG and have written down several ideas for her MAW and she keeps coming back to going to Disney and meeting the Princesses. I am looking forward too sharing this new journey. Thank you!!


----------



## MrsMeow

Everything is FINALLY 100% confirmed.  We fly out October 7 and get it a little after 6pm, and come home the night of the 13th.  Our Wish chapter was going to schedule a breakfast, but instead I asked about Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party, and they got us tickets to that instead - I'm so excited!  D knows about it, but hasn't asked much.  We will probably wait until early September to really talk to him and his brother about it more...otherwise we'll spend the next 3 months constantly being asked when we are going!


----------



## 2lovebugs

MrsMeow : I think that is wonderful that they were able to get you tickets for Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party!  MAW seems to really try to make everyone's trip I wonderful one! I can't wait to find out the details of our CG's trip.


----------



## Kristi77

2lovebugs....I can't wait to hear about your daughters wish. We just meet our volunteers last week and they were great. Our son asked to go to Disney so just waiting now for us. 

Mess meow ...congrats on your dates and that was such a awesome choice about the party.


----------



## starearedkid

2lovebugs said:


> To start I want to say thank you for all of the information that is found on this thread. I love reading everyone's experiences, even through the tears. Our daughter CG  was diagnosed with High Risk Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia in July 2013 at age 3. CG has been so very brave through every surgery, port access, long days at clinic receiving her chemo and even having to have shots from home. I sometimes have a hard time remembering that she is 4 (now) because of everything she has been through and she still smiles and just says ok when she is faced with a new challenge in her treatments. CG is now 4 and Cancer Free! She started the Maintenance Stage of her treatments at the beginning of May and has done well. CG has an older brother LJ  who is now almost 7. He never leaves her side even at that hospital. He is the best big brother a little sister could have! We are very excited about out next journey that we are soon going to start. CG has been accepted for Make a Wish and we have all of our paper work in. I received an email from Make a Wish and now we just need to wait to be assigned volunteers. We talked to CG and have written down several ideas for her MAW and she keeps coming back to going to Disney and meeting the Princesses. I am looking forward too sharing this new journey. Thank you!!



I am so glad to hear that your daughter is doing well. My daughter Reese was diagnosed with exactly the same thing (high risk acute lymphoblastic leukemia) this past January at 2.5. She is 3 now. She is so incredibly brave and strong as well. Her wish was to meet the lizard from tangled. Not tangled. Just the lizard.


----------



## kiddupy76

Kristy77 we met with our volunteer the end of January.  She told us then the wish would most likely be approved pending doctors clearance.  She said that we would know dates closer to April as they don't like to book out more than six months.  We pickex two weeks and she was confident one would work.  In April we were informed by a maw staff person thAt our dates were confirmed and we talked about needed medical equipment and vehicle needs.  It has been a smooth process.


----------



## 2lovebugs

starearedkid said:


> I am so glad to hear that your daughter is doing well. My daughter Reese was diagnosed with exactly the same thing (high risk acute lymphoblastic leukemia) this past January at 2.5. She is 3 now. She is so incredibly brave and strong as well. Her wish was to meet the lizard from tangled. Not tangled. Just the lizard.



I was reading Reese's story just the other day on here. She is such a Cutie Pie! My little ones love Tangled too! That's just too cute how she wants to meet the lizard. I hope and pray that she is still handling the Chemo well. Cailyn's worst part of treatment, aside from her initial hospital/diagnoses stay was, Delayed Intensification. She spent more time at the hospital then at home through that stage. She had stayed fever free though all of the other stages until that one. Thank God it wasn't anything too serious. One time she spiked a fever during her blood/platelet transfusion and the other two times she had a bad cold. When that stage was over she started Maintenance and I can remember asking the Doc, Are you sure she is ready? Of course that just laughed and said yes. This journey has been hard but there is light and hope too. We will keep little Reese in our thoughts and Prayers along with all of the other Angles we have come to know along the way.


----------



## 2lovebugs

Here are Pics of my 2lovebugs ! Sorry so large, I am still learning  






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what they did about booster car seats on their wish trip. (I'm and early planer) I have read several stories but have yet seen anything on them. LJ is 6 and CG is 4 so they both will need to have a booster for the car/van rides. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## 2lovebugs

Kristi77 said:


> 2lovebugs....I can't wait to hear about your daughters wish. We just meet our volunteers last week and they were great. Our son asked to go to Disney so just waiting now for us.
> 
> So excited for your son!! Hopefully you guys wont have to wait too long to hear more.


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

2lovebugs said, I was wondering if anyone can tell me what they did about booster car seats on their wish trip. (I'm and early planer) I have read several stories but have yet seen anything on them. LJ is 6 and CG is 4 so they both will need to have a booster for the car/van rides. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you![/QUOTE]

Congratulations on your wish trip, it will create many fabulous memories I'm sure  

When we went on our trip, we had two littles needing carseats and the rental company had a large collection of bagged, clean seats available and told us to help ourselves to what we needed, no charge. I believe this is done through Make A Wish and GKTW, we were told before we left home that this would be the case. 

Happy planning  (it's so much more fun then thinking hospital thoughts!)


----------



## jaynec89

2lovebugs said:


> I was wondering if anyone can tell me what they did about booster car seats on their wish trip. (I'm and early planer) I have read several stories but have yet seen anything on them. LJ is 6 and CG is 4 so they both will need to have a booster for the car/van rides. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!



Our MAW coordinator asked if we needed a booster for our daughter.  She won't need one as she will be 8 when we go on our trip (and very tall for her age).  I believe the booster/carseats come with the rental car/van they provide for you.  Ask your wish coordinator to be sure though.  Hope you have a good trip!


----------



## 2lovebugs

jaynec89 said:


> Our MAW coordinator asked if we needed a booster for our daughter.  She won't need one as she will be 8 when we go on our trip (and very tall for her age).  I believe the booster/carseats come with the rental car/van they provide for you.  Ask your wish coordinator to be sure though.  Hope you have a good trip!




Thank you to both of you, jaynec89 and icecreamforbreakfast! That is wonderful that they provide them and that they are clean! One less thing to worry about. I am very excited about CG's Wish. We had to put off our trip that we had planned for September 2013. It was going to be a big surprise but God had other plans. This trip I know will be more memorable


----------



## starearedkid

2lovebugs said:


> I was reading Reese's story just the other day on here. She is such a Cutie Pie! My little ones love Tangled too! That's just too cute how she wants to meet the lizard. I hope and pray that she is still handling the Chemo well. Cailyn's worst part of treatment, aside from her initial hospital/diagnoses stay was, Delayed Intensification. She spent more time at the hospital then at home through that stage. She had stayed fever free though all of the other stages until that one. Thank God it wasn't anything too serious. One time she spiked a fever during her blood/platelet transfusion and the other two times she had a bad cold. When that stage was over she started Maintenance and I can remember asking the Doc, Are you sure she is ready? Of course that just laughed and said yes. This journey has been hard but there is light and hope too. We will keep little Reese in our thoughts and Prayers along with all of the other Angles we have come to know along the way.



Delayed intensification is next. I heard that stage is the hardest. Luckily--I will be home on summer vacation for most of it (if everything goes as planned). We go back to the doctors tomorrow and hopefully she is good to go for inpatient chemo. Since her diagnosis she has already had 3 fevers. (once the port was majority infected---that was bad and scary! She had to go to PICU overnight because her blood pressure dropped super low) Once she was sick with some type of virus. And once was when she got fluids due to her blood sugar level below low. Hopefully this phase that we are in is less eventful than induction and consolidation.


----------



## Kristi77

We received a call from MAW today, looks like we will be going in November. They will be calling in the next week with the exact dates. I am so excited for AJ and the girls. Any tips would be fabulous!!!!


----------



## 2lovebugs

starearedkid said:


> Delayed intensification is next. I heard that stage is the hardest. Luckily--I will be home on summer vacation for most of it (if everything goes as planned). We go back to the doctors tomorrow and hopefully she is good to go for inpatient chemo. Since her diagnosis she has already had 3 fevers. (once the port was majority infected---that was bad and scary! She had to go to PICU overnight because her blood pressure dropped super low) Once she was sick with some type of virus. And once was when she got fluids due to her blood sugar level below low. Hopefully this phase that we are in is less eventful than induction and consolidation.



I hope that Reese  is doing well. I'm so sorry that she has had such a hard time with fevers. I can not imagine how scary that was for you guys for her to have an infection in her port. Cailyn has been having trouble with her blood sugar dropping too. We have been very lucky that she hasn't had it drop that low. Cailyn's doctor told us it was a side effect of the Chemo. Praying that Reese can get through Delayed Intensification without any fevers and that her blood sugar stabilizes.


----------



## 2lovebugs

Kristi77 said:


> We received a call from MAW today, looks like we will be going in November. They will be calling in the next week with the exact dates. I am so excited for AJ and the girls. Any tips would be fabulous!!!!




Yay!!  How exciting! On the Give Kids the World site there are some helpful ideas. They even have a video. http://www.gktw.org/pre/
We are still waiting on our volunteers to become available. I hopefully we will get the call soon! We are so excited for CG! She even has asked for her big brother  LJ to be included in her MAW!


----------



## chcmama

Hi all, I just wanted to introduce myself and ask a couple of questions.  I have 3 kiddos 17 yo daughter, 13yo daughter and 9yo son who is the wish kid.  My 17yo and 9yo both have cystic fibrosis and my 17yo had her wish granted about 6 years ago to go on a cruise.  We went on a Royal Caribbean cruise and had a fabulous time.  My son has been wanting to do his wish for a while and he has really been wanting to go to Disney World and Universal Studios.  We have been waiting because my oldest was not doing well and had been listed for a double lung transplant, she just received her new lungs 4 weeks ago and is doing fabulous!  Now we are starting to think about our son's MAW and he has definitely been asking about it because he knew he had to wait until her transplant.  
I think for my son he would be most excited about meeting the superheroes at Universal Studios, we have never been there before and don't know what exactly to expect from them.  Has anyone else's kid had their wish been more for the superheroes?  Just curious on what we might expect from Universal.


----------



## hey_jude

chcmama said:


> I think for my son he would be most excited about meeting the superheroes at Universal Studios, we have never been there before and don't know what exactly to expect from them.  Has anyone else's kid had their wish been more for the superheroes?  Just curious on what we might expect from Universal.



Many families that have gone on wish trips to Disney/Universal have reported being treated very well at Universal - some even say better than Disney treated them.  

A specific wish at Universal that I remember is in this trip report:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=44659089#post44659089.  

I hope you'll start a PTR to let us know how things are progressing with your son's wish!

Judy


----------



## michiml03

Hi we are a returning family and we are going to be FL in Nov and want to visit GKTW. I have some ?
Can we participate in the parties that they have at night?
Can we eat on the premisses?
Can we use the pool and get icecream?
TIA


----------



## michiml03

Hi we are a returning family and we are going to be FL in Nov and want to visit GKTW. I have some ?
Can we participate in the parties that they have at night?
Can we eat on the premisses?
Can we use the pool and get icecream?
TIA


----------



## Moodyzblu

michiml03 said:


> Hi we are a returning family and we are going to be FL in Nov and want to visit GKTW. I have some ?
> Can we participate in the parties that they have at night?
> Can we eat on the premisses?
> Can we use the pool and get icecream?
> TIA



Good questions, I'd like to know too ! We will be there in November as well.


----------



## nesser1981

Check this PDF out from Give Kids the World for alumni.  Looks like you can get one free meal, and attend activities. You can buy vouchers for meals.

http://www.gktw.org/pdf/alumni/WelcomeBackFamily.pdf


----------



## TheDisneyDoll

chcmama said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to introduce myself and ask a couple of questions.  I have 3 kiddos 17 yo daughter, 13yo daughter and 9yo son who is the wish kid.  My 17yo and 9yo both have cystic fibrosis and my 17yo had her wish granted about 6 years ago to go on a cruise.  We went on a Royal Caribbean cruise and had a fabulous time.  My son has been wanting to do his wish for a while and he has really been wanting to go to Disney World and Universal Studios.  We have been waiting because my oldest was not doing well and had been listed for a double lung transplant, she just received her new lungs 4 weeks ago and is doing fabulous!  Now we are starting to think about our son's MAW and he has definitely been asking about it because he knew he had to wait until her transplant.
> I think for my son he would be most excited about meeting the superheroes at Universal Studios, we have never been there before and don't know what exactly to expect from them.  Has anyone else's kid had their wish been more for the superheroes?  Just curious on what we might expect from Universal.



Hi CF Momma! I also have Cystic Fibrosis (i'm 22). I went on my make @ Wish back in 2003, i've been on and off the lung transplant list since i was 8 and when the wish was presented to me i knew exactly what I wanted to do with it. I wanted a farm with Cows and chickens. i was tragically let down when the make a wish people told me I couldn't have a long term possession so I settled for a week long disney cruise.
I was sick when i was originally supposed to go so they had to cancel my wish and reschedule it a year later. 
Disney does wonderful things for Make @ Wish kids. We were invited to special lunches and dinners, and had VIP treatments for a week, and that was for my whole family not just me. 
I don't know how universal would treat their guests, but disney whether it be in parks or by sea is top of the line. 

On a separate note, I put this warning to ALL wishers. If it's something you have the potential to do in the future without a wish, don't spend your wish on it. 
At the time I made my wish, my family wasn't in a place to afford vacations or trips so it seemed like a once in a lifetime opportunity, but now my family has done it several times.
I don't regret using my wish on my cruise though. It gave me my first taste for disney and a love for it. I have since returned many times and even earned my ears as a cast member. I intend to go back in the future after i finish my degree 

Best of luck to you and your family, i hope your Xer continues to make wonderful progress!


----------



## starearedkid

No dates yet  


We probably won't know until early September unfortunately.

I have a question though. My parents are thinking about going with us (but not with us). They wouldn't be staying at GKTW or anything, but would be joining us in the park. If they do this, would they be able to get on the rides with us? I know we would have the MAW pass, so we would get easy access, but would they? Do we have to make arrangements with MAW before or is it taken care of at GKTW?


----------



## wendygrace

Wow!  So nice to see these still running.  We still think of our Wish Trip fondly as well as the return trip we make 18 months later.  I can't answer any recent questions since our trip was over 7 yrs ago but it's nice to see people still asking and answering and writing trip reports.


----------



## LindaBabe

wendygrace said:


> Wow!  So nice to see these still running.  We still think of our Wish Trip fondly as well as the return trip we make 18 months later.  I can't answer any recent questions since our trip was over 7 yrs ago but it's nice to see people still asking and answering and writing trip reports.



AND it's SO nice to see YOU, my dear!  How are the children?  I will never forget them!

New folks - you need to read WendyGrace's trip report!  Her kiddos are the sweetest - and Peter Pan is totally who pushed me into volunteering at GKTW.


----------



## sarahtar

Hello, all. I'm Sarah and I've started planning our not quite yet completely approved MAW trip, lol. I'm a planner and I don't deal well with, well, NOT planning. It's totally stressing me out that they told us we probably won't know for sure until a few weeks - WEEKS - before we go. My son's been approved for a Wish, but because of some interesting conflicts between our local MAW chapter's policies and GKTW policies, I'm not entirely sure what's going to happen. (Our local MAW requires wishes to be completed within a year of an organ transplant, but when the child is at least 2.5 years old; GKTW requires Wish kids to be 3. He won't be 3 until closer to Christmas, but DH can't get off work around Christmas... it's kind of a mess. His transplant was actually a year ago last week, but we requested to go in the fall because he gets dehydrated so easily.)

I started a pre-trip report and have already begun obsessive reading about what's changed since I was last at WDW in 2000.


----------



## wendygrace

Kids are well.  Growing like weeds.  Boy is 12, can you believe it?  Never thought he'd still be with us.  Both are dancing and he starts middle school here soon.  Possible surgery coming up. Maybe.  Well, in any case, we are seeing new surgeons next month to see if anything more can be done for him.  He hopes so.   Me, not so much.  I hope all is well with you!

Sara, welcome and good luck with your wish trip!


----------



## Fairy Dreamfinder

Hello,
I am a new poster here. We have our MAW trip coming up in November. I will have to see what I need to do to start a pre-trip report. I just wanted to say thank you to wendygrace, I just read through your TR. Although I am sure things have changed a LOT since then, it was very helpful to get some idea of what to expect. I think that is the hardest thing for me, I am so detail oriented, that it's difficult just anticipating the unknown. So, thank you Wendy!


----------



## Fairy Dreamfinder

Quick question, for those that have done their MAW trip during MVMCP or other special events requiring additional tickets, does GKTW provide said tickets or do you pay OOP? 
Thanks!


----------



## Fairy Dreamfinder

starearedkid said:


> I have a question though. My parents are thinking about going with us (but not with us). They wouldn't be staying at GKTW or anything, but would be joining us in the park. If they do this, would they be able to get on the rides with us? I know we would have the MAW pass, so we would get easy access, but would they? Do we have to make arrangements with MAW before or is it taken care of at GKTW?



Great question! I am wondering the same thing. I just assumed that MAW would provide the extra buttons since the grandparents will be paying their own way.


----------



## moe10378

Fairy Dreamfinder said:


> Great question! I am wondering the same thing. I just assumed that MAW would provide the extra buttons since the grandparents will be paying their own way.



We went on our wish trip last Sept. We had a provider staying w/ us, and my mom. They have to be on your pass (use to be called GAC), so ask your wish granting org. All of ours were listed when Gktw gave it to us. I didn't have to many CM's ask me, but a few wanted to see how many were listed.


----------



## moe10378

Fairy Dreamfinder said:


> Quick question, for those that have done their MAW trip during MVMCP or other special events requiring additional tickets, does GKTW provide said tickets or do you pay OOP?
> Thanks!



It is my understanding that Gktw does not provide the extra tickets. I know they didn't for MNSSHP last yr. Your wish granter may if you mention it!


----------



## moe10378

starearedkid said:


> No dates yet
> 
> 
> We probably won't know until early September unfortunately.
> 
> I have a question though. My parents are thinking about going with us (but not with us). They wouldn't be staying at GKTW or anything, but would be joining us in the park. If they do this, would they be able to get on the rides with us? I know we would have the MAW pass, so we would get easy access, but would they? Do we have to make arrangements with MAW before or is it taken care of at GKTW?



If the total amount of people staying in the villa is 7 or less, they will typically allow grandparents to stay w/ you! My mom did. It's usually left up to your WGO!! They would not get tickets free though


----------



## Fairy Dreamfinder

moe10378 said:


> It is my understanding that Gktw does not provide the extra tickets. I know they didn't for MNSSHP last yr. Your wish granter may if you mention it!



Thanks, Mindy! I feel that I've already made too many requests of my wish granter, so I am not sure how that would go over. (Maybe that's part of being paranoid when you're the parent of a child who's medically fragile.) I'm afraid that if I ask for any more, we'll lose what we were already promised. As far as I understand, MAW will give one additional experience plus the wish meet-and-greet, and that's it. We had requested CRT, but that wasn't available - even at 180 days out. So they offered Akershus with BBB thrown in. Anything else we want to do is left up to us to book. I just became aware of the MVMCP happening while we're there, so I am trying to rearrange our schedule so that it doesn't conflict with our park days. I am hoping that an opening becomes available for dinner at 1900 Park Fare that Friday, because our wish kid DD really wanted to see Cinderella, and now we won't be doing MK that day.
Our WGO does know about the grandparents coming down, and they did offer to accommodate them in the villa. Grandparents own a timeshare in Orlando, so they opted for that. Does MAW use the park's disability cards? I had read that when they changed GAC to DAS, WGO's were exempt from the new limitations. However, with all the recent changes, I am getting the feeling that Disney and MAW are not quite on the same page. I am hoping this isn't the case.


----------



## moe10378

Fairy Dreamfinder said:


> Thanks, Mindy! I feel that I've already made too many requests of my wish granter, so I am not sure how that would go over. (Maybe that's part of being paranoid when you're the parent of a child who's medically fragile.) I'm afraid that if I ask for any more, we'll lose what we were already promised. As far as I understand, MAW will give one additional experience plus the wish meet-and-greet, and that's it. We had requested CRT, but that wasn't available - even at 180 days out. So they offered Akershus with BBB thrown in. Anything else we want to do is left up to us to book. I just became aware of the MVMCP happening while we're there, so I am trying to rearrange our schedule so that it doesn't conflict with our park days. I am hoping that an opening becomes available for dinner at 1900 Park Fare that Friday, because our wish kid DD really wanted to see Cinderella, and now we won't be doing MK that day.
> Our WGO does know about the grandparents coming down, and they did offer to accommodate them in the villa. Grandparents own a timeshare in Orlando, so they opted for that. Does MAW use the park's disability cards? I had read that when they changed GAC to DAS, WGO's were exempt from the new limitations. However, with all the recent changes, I am getting the feeling that Disney and MAW are not quite on the same page. I am hoping this isn't the case.



Maybe you can call GKTW and see if they have any tickets. Or even Disney, maybe they can cut you a break! You would be surprised at the magic that can happen!! Or maybe use some of your expense check! We did not
Go through MAW, we went through The Special Wish Foundation. 

I am being told the issues w/ GAC do not effect Wish families. GKTW gives you a lanyard with a card with the participants names, and number in party. I had a couple CM's request to see that. I would make sure grandparents are down as non complimentary and included as part of the wish party for the parks.

I have twins w/ autism, and both have epilepsy. They do not come out of there seizures w/out medical intervention. Last yr we went for Bailey. Bradley also qualifies, so we are heading to GKTW again Sept. 28! We are extending, and staying in Daytona on the beach.

Don't stress, you will have the time of your life! We could have stayed at GKTW the entire wk and been happy!!!! The place is pure magic!!!


----------



## aRaegne

Hello, everybody! I'm so glad I found this forum! I just received a phone call yesterday from MAW letting us know that my 6 year old (Alana) has been approved for a wish! We are hoping to go to Disney World (she wants to be a princess for a day at Disney), and I'm interested in finding out about other families experiences with MAW, GKTW, and Disney. Also, knowing what to bring with us and how much money we will need would be helpful, because I've got no clue as far as what we will need and what will be provided. 
We are SO excited for Alana's wish!


----------



## moe10378

aRaegne said:


> Hello, everybody! I'm so glad I found this forum! I just received a phone call yesterday from MAW letting us know that my 6 year old (Alana) has been approved for a wish! We are hoping to go to Disney World (she wants to be a princess for a day at Disney), and I'm interested in finding out about other families experiences with MAW, GKTW, and Disney. Also, knowing what to bring with us and how much money we will need would be helpful, because I've got no clue as far as what we will need and what will be provided.
> We are SO excited for Alana's wish!





First let me say, 
You have def came to the right place!!! There are tons of wish trip reports to sift through, with just about anything you need to know!! If you can't find something, ask, everyone is really helpful and friendly!!


----------



## Fairy Dreamfinder

aRaegne said:


> Hello, everybody! I'm so glad I found this forum! I just received a phone call yesterday from MAW letting us know that my 6 year old (Alana) has been approved for a wish! We are hoping to go to Disney World (she wants to be a princess for a day at Disney), and I'm interested in finding out about other families experiences with MAW, GKTW, and Disney. Also, knowing what to bring with us and how much money we will need would be helpful, because I've got no clue as far as what we will need and what will be provided.
> We are SO excited for Alana's wish!


Welcome, aRaegne!
Congratulations on Alana's wish! My daughter Cassie is also six and will be going on her MAW trip in November! Here is some information that I have found helpful:
1. GKTW actually handles most of the Disney wish trips. Your local MAW chapter will be able to add a few things to the trip, but GKTW has their own specific package that they give to all wish recipients. You will get one week's stay at the Village, 3 days park hopper passes to Disney, 2 days passes to Universal, and 1 day at Sea World. MAW will be sure that you get a "wish experience" (such as a meet+greet FP time, or a visit to BBB) and depending on your local chapter, they might add in something extra like a character breakfast.
2. You get to do your own planning. If you want extra character meals, you can make your own ADRs. (I would recommend choosing trip dates at least 6 months out, so that you can take advantage of that 180 day reservation time.) Your local MAW chapter will provide some expense funds, enough so that you can get at least a CS meal, snacks, and souvenirs for each family member each day. You can ask about what your exact allotment might be. Meals at the GKTW Village are free. MAW also handles all travel arrangements and expenses.
3. You will get a "magic button" from GKTW that will help you get priority access to some attractions (does not apply to character meets or food places at Disney). I do not think that you will be able to take advantage of the FP+ system or be able to pre-book attractions at this time. (You receive your special passes from GKTW at orientation, and FP selections have to be linked to the park tickets. So no pre-planning there.)
3. Talk with your MAW Wish Granting Volunteers. They may have experience with either helping on past wishes, volunteering at MAW or GKTW, or might even have spent time as Disney CMs! They are your liaisons to MAW. Talk to them about your wish and see what kinds of special things they might be able to make happen. You never know with MAW, they like doing special surprises!
4. Take the time to enjoy it! This is a process, and yes, at times it can be stressful. For me, the hardest thing is not micromanaging every little detail. (I think that's just part of being a parent to a child with a terminal illness, I over think everything!) The trip is intended to be a vacation away from the medical worries. Although you might not get everything on your wish list, MAW and GKTW will make your experience special! Do what you can and just remember that Alana is going to enjoy this immensely regardless of what you end up doing or not doing on your trip.
I wish you all the best. If you would like to talk or have any other questions, feel free to contact me. Here are links to a couple of great GKTW brochures that are full of information!
http://www.gktw.org/wgo/pdf/wish-step-by-step.pdf
http://www.gktw.org/pre/pdf/village-guide.pdf


----------



## sarahtar

Fairy Dreamfinder said:


> Welcome, aRaegne!
> (I would recommend choosing trip dates at least 6 months out, so that you can take advantage of that 180 day reservation time.)


Our local MAW told us not to expect to hear travel dates until a few weeks in advance.   We were hoping to go to MSSSHP, but am worried we won't be able to get tickets.  (We're waiting to hear if they approved our preferred travel dates in October.)


----------



## mamamousejess

Hi! I have been lurking the past couple of days and decided to go ahead and join!
My DD is 3 and had a heart transplant at 5 weeks old due to several severe heart defects. She was also diagnosed last year with Autoimmune Enteropathy, a rare autoimmune disease that affects the immune system and digestive tract. She spent nearly a year in the hospital, fighting the disease and having several surgeries. She is g-tube and trach dependent.
She qualified for a wish through MAW, met her wish volunteers and her wish has been submitted.
We are just waiting to hear if she has been approved.
Her wish is to meet all of the princesses at Disney World and see a parade. 
I am a planner and I am already trying to come up with a game plan for what would interest DD and my DS (her twin) and what I think they would enjoy in the parks.
I can't wait to read everyone's trip reports and get to know you all


----------



## Topdogie01

Hello everyone,  ill do a pretrip report later when im actually awake and DS gives me time to. 

My son has Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome (hlhs) that he was born with.  To put it simply,  a normal heart is roughly divided equally into four sections yeah? DS's heart did not develop right and his left side did not form in the upper left and the lower left was about the size of a pea.  Since birth he had had 3 separate open heart surgeries (one week old,  about a year and a half,  and 3 and a half). He is finishing healing from the last one done in june.

My son qualifies for a Make a Wish trip and has been approved for a trip in November.  We chose Nov 20-26th as that's when we have the most time off from work. 

I guess I need help trying to figure out what to ask for his special part of the trip that we are supposed to pick out. Its tentatively set for the jake and the Netherlands pirates package.

He has always loved cars the movie.  Lilo and stitch.  And starting to like jake and the Netherlands pirates.


----------



## moe10378

mamamousejess said:


> Hi! I have been lurking the past couple of days and decided to go ahead and join!
> My DD is 3 and had a heart transplant at 5 weeks old due to several severe heart defects. She was also diagnosed last year with Autoimmune Enteropathy, a rare autoimmune disease that affects the immune system and digestive tract. She spent nearly a year in the hospital, fighting the disease and having several surgeries. She is g-tube and trach dependent.
> She qualified for a wish through MAW, met her wish volunteers and her wish has been submitted.
> We are just waiting to hear if she has been approved.
> Her wish is to meet all of the princesses at Disney World and see a parade.
> I am a planner and I am already trying to come up with a game plan for what would interest DD and my DS (her twin) and what I think they would enjoy in the parks.
> I can't wait to read everyone's trip reports and get to know you all


----------



## moe10378

Topdogie01 said:


> Hello everyone,  ill do a pretrip report later when im actually awake and DS gives me time to.
> 
> My son has Hypoplastic Left Heart Syndrome (hlhs) that he was born with.  To put it simply,  a normal heart is roughly divided equally into four sections yeah? DS's heart did not develop right and his left side did not form in the upper left and the lower left was about the size of a pea.  Since birth he had had 3 separate open heart surgeries (one week old,  about a year and a half,  and 3 and a half). He is finishing healing from the last one done in june.
> 
> My son qualifies for a Make a Wish trip and has been approved for a trip in November.  We chose Nov 20-26th as that's when we have the most time off from work.
> 
> I guess I need help trying to figure out what to ask for his special part of the trip that we are supposed to pick out. Its tentatively set for the jake and the Netherlands pirates package.
> 
> He has always loved cars the movie.  Lilo and stitch.  And starting to like jake and the Netherlands pirates.




  Congrats on the wish trip approval!! I love Fl in the fall!! We are flying out Sept. 28! 

I can't help you as far as what to ask for, neither of my boys' wishes were granted through MAW. I'm sure someone will come along and help you! The pre and trip reports are soo valuable for info also. One things for sure, you all will have the time of your lives!!


----------



## Kristi77

We are so excited. We just received the call yesterday with the date's of our MAW trip. November 17-23rd. Now we can officially start planning.


----------



## moe10378

Kristi77 said:


> We are so excited. We just received the call yesterday with the date's of our MAW trip. November 17-23rd. Now we can officially start planning.






 YAY for dates!!!! The time will fly, and it'll be here before you know it!!!!!


----------



## Diegosmom

I know I need to start my pre-trip report but had a few questions.

We just found out that we will be allowed to extend our trip.  So we will be staying 4 more days.  My question is will we be able to use the park tickets? I know Disney is good for 14 days but would the GKTW button still work?

Was also thinking of doing our LEGOLAND day after we leave GKTW and was wondering how quick we could use the free tickets from the passport that we get when we check out.  Also online I read that the passport is good for wish child and immediate family.  Well its just me and my son, his grandma and aunt are coming on the wish trip would they be included in immediate family?

We are needing to book a hotel.  MY dad is also coming (paying his own way) so we need a hotel for 5.  I was looking at Sheraton Vistana Villages.  Any opinions?  Thanks


----------



## Kristi77

Can anyone tell me about the weather in November? Should we be packing fall clothes or still shorts etc. 

TOPDOGIE01 - Can you tell me a little bit about the Jake and the Pirates Package. Our Little Wish Guy is 3 and obsessed with Jake the Pirate.


----------



## Topdogie01

Kristi77 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me about the weather in November? Should we be packing fall clothes or still shorts etc.
> 
> TOPDOGIE01 - Can you tell me a little bit about the Jake and the Pirates Package. Our Little Wish Guy is 3 and obsessed with Jake the Pirate.




Jake and the Never Land Pirates Deluxe Package (starting at $44.95 plus tax):
·******** Jake and the Never Land Pirates bandana with faux hair
·******** Jake facial effect
·******** Sword and sheath
·******** The Pirates League bag
·******** Unique pirate coin necklace
·******** Exclusive Jake and the Never Land Pirates costume T-shirt
·******** Participation in a daily Adventureland Pirate Parade

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...bidi-bobbidi-boutique-and-the-pirates-league/

That is what my maw coordinator shared with me.


----------



## Kristi77

TOPDOGIE01 - Thank you so much for the information. This is awesome. Can I ask you, did you have to book this or does MAW do this for you?


----------



## moe10378

Kristi77 said:


> Can anyone tell me about the weather in November? Should we be packing fall clothes or still shorts etc.
> 
> TOPDOGIE01 - Can you tell me a little bit about the Jake and the Pirates Package. Our Little Wish Guy is 3 and obsessed with Jake the Pirate.




The weather in fl in Nov varies. In my experience it's been warm. We've swam in Dec! However, I've also been when it was kinda cold. 

You are correct on the Disney tickets. Universal should be good until the end of the calendar yr. As far as the GKTW button, it is only valid on your wish trip dates :-(.


----------



## moe10378

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can give my boys to help ease pressure while flying, and get those ears popping?? Last yr I tried skittles, and it was a no go (they both have autism). The suckers they just ate, Didn't suck.....


----------



## Topdogie01

Kristi77 said:
			
		

> TOPDOGIE01 - Thank you so much for the information. This is awesome. Can I ask you, did you have to book this or does MAW do this for you?



My make a wish is offering to book it, your local one may have different policy.  Never hurts to ask. Im still not sure if child would rather do something else so im trying to get him to tell me.  He keeps showing me stitch but about the only place for stitch is ohanas breakfast,  and occasionally tomorrow land.


----------



## Topdogie01

moe10378 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any suggestions on what I can give my boys to help ease pressure while flying, and get those ears popping?? Last yr I tried skittles, and it was a no go (they both have autism). The suckers they just ate, Didn't suck.....



Uhm  do they like music?  Chewing/sucking on things doesn't help me.  Using headphones that cover the ear while playing music with a lot of bass helps me.  Could try earbuds and ear muff sound mufflers (the over the ear alternative to earplugs)


----------



## moe10378

Topdogie01 said:


> Uhm  do they like music?  Chewing/sucking on things doesn't help me.  Using headphones that cover the ear while playing music with a lot of bass helps me.  Could try earbuds and ear muff sound mufflers (the over the ear alternative to earplugs)




Thank you for the suggestions. Due to sensory issues, they will not wear headphones. Maybe I can try to download some Barney and see if they'll use earbuds....


----------



## sarahtar

This is a little ridiculous, but the only time I've flown with kids, my middle child was 18 months and was too distracted to nurse, so I did a lot of making myself yawn while she was looking at me, and it made her yawn and got her ears to pop.


----------



## mamamousejess

We have our approval from MAW and our trip dates!!! 2/22-2/28/15!!! EXCITEMENT!!!
PTR coming soon!

MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)


----------



## moe10378

[/FONT]





mamamousejess said:


> We have our approval from MAW and our trip dates!!! 2/22-2/28/15!!! EXCITEMENT!!!
> PTR coming soon!
> 
> MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)




Yay on approval and dates!!!!  So exciting!!!! I'll be looking forward to your ptr!!!


----------



## susang0714

mamamousejess said:


> We have our approval from MAW and our trip dates!!! 2/22-2/28/15!!! EXCITEMENT!!!
> PTR coming soon!
> 
> MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)



Congrats on approval...our dates are in Sept...


----------



## Kristi77

mamamousejess said:


> We have our approval from MAW and our trip dates!!! 2/22-2/28/15!!! EXCITEMENT!!!
> PTR coming soon!
> 
> MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)



Congrats on your dates! How exciting! We are in November!


----------



## moe10378

susang0714 said:


> Congrats on approval...our dates are in Sept...




We fly out Sept 28th!!! When do you fly out?


----------



## mamamousejess

When did you all find out trip details? Like character meals or special trip details and travel intinerary? I just want to be able to start planning ahead for a possible ADR and plan out which park on which day, etc

MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)


----------



## sarahtar

We're still anticipating an October trip and have ZERO information. We have no idea what dates, let alone flight times or anything like that. I'm going crazy. I just want to start figuring out what days to go where and make an attempt at some dining reservations. And DH's work KIND OF wants to know when he's going to be gone...   I feel like calling them every day to ask is a little too naggy, but when we met with them in June we emphasized that DH works in a small office, so the more advance notice we can get the better, to make it easier on everyone he works with. (Only 1 person from his team can be out at a time, so right now he's got the whole month of October blocked off, and literally nobody else can reserve vacation time until he relinquishes the days he doesn't need... it's not making him popular.)


----------



## Topdogie01

mamamousejess said:
			
		

> When did you all find out trip details? Like character meals or special trip details and travel intinerary? I just want to be able to start planning ahead for a possible ADR and plan out which park on which day, etc
> 
> MamaMouse to C (DD, 3, wish kid) and Z (DS, 3)



I found out our confirmed dates about a month ago?  We were asked when doing the paperwork what dates were good for us.  We know our flight information, and that we are staying at the grand because we asked to be on property (was grand, poly *under construction when we would be there for the pool and main building*, and contemporary). We think we know the special thing because they asked us to pick something he would like (jake and the Netherlands pirates Deluxe Package). They told us we could get a character meal rather than the Pirates Package if child would rather have that.


----------



## sarahtar

Whoo hoo! October 21-27. She said we wouldn't know travel details (airline, flight, times, or whether we can get tickets to MNSSHP) until October. Trying not to let that stress me out.


----------



## sarahtar

So... if we're traveling on the 21st and 27th, and have 3 days disney, 2 days universal, and 1 day sea world... how does that work out? We have to hope we have late flights out and can hit one of the parks on the day we leave??


----------



## kiddupy76

Sarahtar we are going the 18th to the 24th.  We just learned our flight times.  We are not planning on doing much of anything the last day and are arriving at the airport at 130 the day of arrival.  Good luck with all the planning.


----------



## moe10378

We aren't going through MAW, we are going through. A Special Wish, but we have known our dates and flight info since late May (we fly out Sept 28). 

As far as the passes you get, it's up to you how to arrange it. Some people drop a park or two. Some try to get two parks in one day..... Makes for a very tiring wk! We coulda stayed at GKTW the entire wk and been happy!!!! No matter how you arrange it, your gonna have the best time, and make some amazing memories!!!!!


----------



## kidneymom

Our family of 7 is traveling 10/4-10/10, staying at GKTW!


----------



## Fairy Dreamfinder

I have some ADR's to cancel during the week of 11/9 - 11/15. I know that some wish families don't have the option of choosing reservations 180 days out, so I want to offer them to any wish families first. I don't have any 'Ohana, Akershus, Cinderella's Royal Table, or Be Our Guest to release, but I do have a couple Chef Mickey's and 1900 Park Fare (both character meals) plus a few others. Please PM me if you are interested in what I might have, otherwise I will offer them on the November cancellation thread. I would like to clear these reservations out this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## moe10378

You and your family will be arriving the day we are departing!!!! Have you started a pre trip report??




kidneymom said:


> Our family of 7 is traveling 10/4-10/10, staying at GKTW!


----------



## sarahtar

What appliances do the kitchens in the Villas have?
Toaster?
Oven?
Microwave?

Thanks.


----------



## moe10378

sarahtar said:


> What appliances do the kitchens in the Villas have?
> Toaster?
> Oven?
> Microwave?
> 
> Thanks.



They have a microwave, small stove, dishwasher, I do not believe an oven. I'm Pretty sure a toaster. Honestly we never used any of it except the microwave. 

I have a video on my fb of the villa, it's under Mindy Carpenter and was posted Sept 29, 2013 if you wanna check it out. I just went and watched it. We did have a toaster and a blender. No oven, and stove is like a 2 burner, counter top


----------



## sarahtar

Awesome - thanks! We're just trying to think through breakfast ideas for days we want to leave earlier than they have food available.


----------



## moe10378

There's definitely options!! We ordered pizza one night, ate it for breakfast lol. I also stopped the breakfast cart and got cereal, milk, and bagels for the next day once.


----------



## sarahtar

LOL, DH just suggested ordering pizza and having it for breakfast, too. Never would have thought of snagging breakfast cart items for next day, though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## moe10378

sarahtar said:


> LOL, DH just suggested ordering pizza and having it for breakfast, too. Never would have thought of snagging breakfast cart items for next day, though. Thanks for the idea.




Not a problem!!! See, great minds think alike!!! That's what's great!! If you can have ice cream for breakfast, why not pizza? Lol

If you haven't see this already, here is a FAQ link, tells what all the villa has!!! 
http://www.gktw.org/pre/faq/


----------



## sarahtar

LOL, of course. I was looking in the guidebook (the PDF file) and didn't find anything.


----------



## Kristi77

Question for everyone....we are going Nov 17th to Nov 21st and haven't been able to get a reservation for one place. Is this normal? Will cancellations pop up? 

We were looking for the following:
Hollywood and Vine @ Hollywood Studio for 11-21
Be Our Guest for dinner for 11/19 or 11/21 or would even take lunch on 11/19. 

Would love any suggestions.


----------



## moe10378

Cancellations do pop up. Keep trying, and make sure you let them know your a wish family. I know people that couldn't get res. so they went and asked, and GOT IN!!!! So, don't give up!!! People do start booking at midnight the day they can!


----------



## Topdogie01

I think be our guest for lunch is counter service and you don't need a reservation? 

And people book reservations 180 days out (farthest you can) which kind of makes it a pain when you don't get your wish dates until a few months before you leave.


----------



## mamamousejess

I tried 180 days out from our trip dates and by 11am there was nothing. I'm thinking of calling Disney and seeing if they can put us on a wait list or something:


----------



## Kristi77

Thank you everyone! I was getting nervous. This is all so new and exciting. I will keep trying and if not I will ask them while we are there. 

I thought I heard Lunch at Be Our Guest is no reservations. I have been reading all these amazing posts are so informative. The only catch to that the Beast is only there at dinner. Which is ok. 

I am so thankful for this board and everyone. Planning away!


----------



## sarahtar

BOG for dinner is one of the hardest-to-get ADRs. The best advice I've seen is to keep trying, even once you arrive.


----------



## SirDuff

Kristi77 said:


> Thank you everyone! I was getting nervous. This is all so new and exciting. I will keep trying and if not I will ask them while we are there.
> 
> I thought I heard Lunch at Be Our Guest is no reservations. I have been reading all these amazing posts are so informative. The only catch to that the Beast is only there at dinner. Which is ok.
> 
> I am so thankful for this board and everyone. Planning away!



Although BOG lunch is counter service, they have Fast Passes for it (as, apparently, the line can be quite long).  I've not been since BOG opened, but there is a big thread about it (well, there are many threads, but this one says FAQ, so it seemed a good one to link to).

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3310867

ETA - I did actually have a point!  You might want to look into getting a FP.  The FAQ seems to suggest you need to be at an onsite hotel, but they may be able/willing to make an exception for a MAW family at GKTW.


----------



## Kristi77

Thank you everyone for all your tips. 

I called today to just check again and I spoke to an amazing women who gave me the following advice. 

She said Sept -Dec is booked for dinning. This happens due to Fast Passes. She said to go from your dates....so mine our Nov 17-23rd. She said starting Sept 17-23 call everyday and night (a great time to call is 10-11pm eastern) because once people link the fast passes 60 days prior what they don't use drops off the reservation hold. 

FINGERS CROSSED


----------



## lanejudy

I think BOG fastpasses only open up about 3 weeks prior.  So it's probably way too early at this point for November dates.  However, to my knowledge one must have an onsite reservation number and email code to reserve a BOG FP.  As PP mentions, though, maybe someone on the phone can work some magic for a WISH trip to get one -- try again this fall (and again, and again ).  BOG FP is not linked to the regular FP+ system.

Best of luck and enjoy your vacation!


----------



## palpluto

Hi.
Were any of your children foster children when their wish was granted? My foster child who has been with us for 2 years and has a severe bleeding disorder would love to meet Mickey Mouse.
Thanks.


----------



## starearedkid

We may have our dates. We should hear back about flights, but it seems to be December 7th through the 13th. (Sunday to Saturday)

DH and I were talking and since this will be a once in a lifetime trip for her---we have putting away birthday money, etc and really don't plan on saying no to many souvenirs, etc.

I definitely want to do the fill the potato head box for her---she LOVES Mr. Potato Head. 

Any other different/unique souvenirs?


----------



## MrsMeow

Ok, guys.  Trip is 22 days away, and I am SUPER overwhelmed at the Universal part of the trip.  As of right now, we've planned 2 days for Universal, mainly because we've heard from multiple people that our boys will like it more than MK.  (That's obviously flexible - if we go there 1 day and feel like we've seen it all, we'll go back to MK for a second time)

That being said, I have no idea where to even start for planning a day a Universal.  How wish-friendly are they?  My boys are too little for Harry Potter.  Well, scratch that - I honestly think some of it they'd love (the wands, etc), but they have no idea now who HP is.  Mr Meow and I REALLY want to see as much of that as we can.  

Where should we head first?  Is Universal where they Jedi training is?  You guys have no idea how much I loathe planning this trip.


----------



## Kristi77

starearedkid said:


> We may have our dates. We should hear back about flights, but it seems to be December 7th through the 13th. (Sunday to Saturday)
> 
> DH and I were talking and since this will be a once in a lifetime trip for her---we have putting away birthday money, etc and really don't plan on saying no to many souvenirs, etc.
> 
> I definitely want to do the fill the potato head box for her---she LOVES Mr. Potato Head.
> 
> Any other different/unique souvenirs?



Congrats on your dates!!!!! How exciting. We are Nov 17-23rd. I love the potato head idea. A friend of ours said buy the potato at home and just fill the box with all the accessories. Just an idea. She said they have the best accessories.


----------



## Kristi77

MrsMeow said:


> Ok, guys.  Trip is 22 days away, and I am SUPER overwhelmed at the Universal part of the trip.  As of right now, we've planned 2 days for Universal, mainly because we've heard from multiple people that our boys will like it more than MK.  (That's obviously flexible - if we go there 1 day and feel like we've seen it all, we'll go back to MK for a second time)
> 
> That being said, I have no idea where to even start for planning a day a Universal.  How wish-friendly are they?  My boys are too little for Harry Potter.  Well, scratch that - I honestly think some of it they'd love (the wands, etc), but they have no idea now who HP is.  Mr Meow and I REALLY want to see as much of that as we can.
> 
> Where should we head first?  Is Universal where they Jedi training is?  You guys have no idea how much I loathe planning this trip.



Our son will be 4 at the time of the trip. We heard Universal is amazing for the boys but that's about it. I hope someone has more information or ideas.


----------



## Kristi77

I did find this link for Universal and Make a Wish families........

http://tipsforfamilytrips.com/florida/make-a-wish-trip-universal/


----------



## lanejudy

MrsMeow said:


> Ok, guys.  Trip is 22 days away, and I am SUPER overwhelmed at the Universal part of the trip.  As of right now, we've planned 2 days for Universal, mainly because we've heard from multiple people that our boys will like it more than MK.  (*That's obviously flexible - if we go there 1 day and feel like we've seen it all, we'll go back to MK for a second time)*
> 
> That being said, I have no idea where to even start for planning a day a Universal.  How wish-friendly are they?  My boys are too little for Harry Potter.  Well, scratch that - I honestly think some of it they'd love (the wands, etc), but they have no idea now who HP is.  Mr Meow and I REALLY want to see as much of that as we can.
> 
> Where should we head first?  Is Universal where they Jedi training is?  You guys have no idea how much I loathe planning this trip.



It sounds like you might have your parks a little mixed up, so I wanted to clarify some before you arrive and end up somewhere you didn't expect, and possibly not able to do what you want.

The "flexibility" of your Universal/MK plans may depend on the tickets your WISH organization provides.  Universal is a separate park (actually 2 theme parks) -- completely separate tickets -- from the 4 major Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom).  While you can be somewhat flexible in deciding among the 4 WDW parks on a day-to-day basis, a 2nd day Universal ticket will not get you into MK if you decide you don't want to return to Universal.  You might want to check what tickets you are getting.

The Jedi Training Academy is at Disney's Hollywood Studios park.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## 2lovebugs

I have been waiting to give an update about CG's Wish Trip but unfortunately I don't have much to update. We met with her volunteers and they were wonderful, but that was in July. She did ask to go to Disney and meet all of the princess. We asked to go sometime in Oct. but if that month was too close we could go in February. I was trying to avoid the hottest months and holiday months. I have called one of them to get an update for dates. My husband kinda needs to know what to tell his work, but still no new updates on their end either. I even checked in last week to let them know CG has a sedition with spinal tap the fist full week in Oct. so that week wouldn't be best. We did receive a letter in the mail from MAW letting us know that they are moving forward with the wish process and that we have a Wish Coordinator. Did anyone else receive this letter? If so how long did it take to get the dates? Any info or advice would be wonderful. At this point I'm leaning more toward a Feb. trip. I do love reading everyone's planning on here though. I cant wait until we get to that point!


----------



## sarahtar

MrsMeow: If you're going through MAW or any other organization that uses Give Kids the World, you'll get 3 Disney park days and 2 Universal park days. There is some flexibility in tickets for other parks, but my understanding (which could be wrong) is that there's not a lot of flexibility in getting more Disney days. 

You might want to check out the touringplans.com website - I've really enjoyed their books and we've used their plans at Disneyland with a lot of success. They also have good descriptions of each of the rides at each park, though that might be available only to subscribers, I can't remember. I personally think Universal isn't going to be as awesome for our family (ages 2, 5, 10) as Disney - the 10 year old will like it, I think/hope, but I think there's less there for the rest of us. Part of it is probably my emotional attachment to Disney and dislike of Harry Potter, too. 

2lovebugs: we were quite frustrated with the slow process with our local MAW. The doctor submitted paperwork at the beginning of this year, I called to follow up a few months later and they said they'd be in touch when they were ready to proceed. In June, they called to schedule an appointment with our coordinators, then we heard nothing until I called to follow up a few times in August, since DH really needed to know what to tell his work. I think it was the end of August before we got dates. It wasn't even really the slow process, it was the poor communication - phone calls weren't returned, emails not answered, etc.  But it did all work out eventually.


----------



## 2lovebugs

Sarahtar: I agree with the communication being the hardest part. I did email the Wish Coordinator today, so I am hoping we hear from them sometime this week. I don't mind waiting and I know that there are a lot of children who have Wishes. I just wish that would let us know if we are going in Oct. or Feb. Thank you for your help. Maybe I will have more of an update later this week!


----------



## 2lovebugs

I just received an email from CG  Wish Coordinator. Very excited and blessed that she contacted us so quickly. She said that CG is in the approval stage and she is waiting for the green light to get dates. She also let us know that we will be hearing from our volunteers within the next week! Not a whole lot to go on so far, but I will take it!


----------



## moe10378

2lovebugs said:


> I just received an email from CG  Wish Coordinator. Very excited and blessed that she contacted us so quickly. She said that CG is in the approval stage and she is waiting for the green light to get dates. She also let us know that we will be hearing from our volunteers within the next week! Not a whole lot to go on so far, but I will take it!




Yay!! At least you know they are working on it, and that you will know something soon!!!!


----------



## moe10378

We met w/ Special Wish yesterday and got our expense check, shirts, itinerary, wish packet, and Bradley's teddy bear!!!! Can't believe we are sooo close!!!!! We are all sooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Diegosmom

starearedkid said:


> We may have our dates. We should hear back about flights, but it seems to be December 7th through the 13th. (Sunday to Saturday)
> 
> DH and I were talking and since this will be a once in a lifetime trip for her---we have putting away birthday money, etc and really don't plan on saying no to many souvenirs, etc.
> 
> I definitely want to do the fill the potato head box for her---she LOVES Mr. Potato Head.
> 
> Any other different/unique souvenirs?



We will be there the exact same dates.  I really need to start our pre-trip report.


----------



## jaynec89

My daughter's MAW trip to Disney is in 36 days.  Boy that time just flies by.  We do have our flight information and that is about it.  When should MAW be contacting us again or typically will we not know much until its time to depart?


----------



## moe10378

jaynec89 said:


> My daughter's MAW trip to Disney is in 36 days.  Boy that time just flies by.  We do have our flight information and that is about it.  When should MAW be contacting us again or typically will we not know much until its time to depart?




Yay!!!! It'll be here b4 u know it!!! We leave Sunday!! I'm not sure how make a wish works, from what I've read each chapter is different. A Special Wish is fulfilling my sons wish. We had our info in June. We met with them about 10 days b4 to get our wish packet and expense check.


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi  I'm new here. I just posted in the main disABILITIES forum an introduction. We met with my daughters Wish Granters on Sunday. We have not heard anything back yet but my daughters wish is to go to Florida and get Superheroes autographs.  

Looking forward to getting to know all of you and finally getting to 10 posts so I can post pictures!


----------



## Kristi77

jaynec89 said:


> My daughter's MAW trip to Disney is in 36 days.  Boy that time just flies by.  We do have our flight information and that is about it.  When should MAW be contacting us again or typically will we not know much until its time to depart?



I was told we won't hear from MAW till 7 days prior to our trip for the packet. I don't know if that is standard or not.


----------



## Kristi77

moe10378 said:


> Yay!!!! It'll be here b4 u know it!!! We leave Sunday!! I'm not sure how make a wish works, from what I've read each chapter is different. A Special Wish is fulfilling my sons wish. We had our info in June. We met with them about 10 days b4 to get our wish packet and expense check.



I can't wait to hear all about your trip! You are down to the count!


----------



## Kristi77

FaithsWish said:


> Hi  I'm new here. I just posted in the main disABILITIES forum an introduction. We met with my daughters Wish Granters on Sunday. We have not heard anything back yet but my daughters wish is to go to Florida and get Superheroes autographs.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you and finally getting to 10 posts so I can post pictures!



Welcome to the Group. I am new also! We are going to Disney from Nov 17-23rd. If I remember correctly it took a few months after we meet with the Wish Granters for them to get all the paperwork (doctor's ok and stuff) and then we got our dates!


----------



## FaithsWish

Kristi77 said:


> If I remember correctly it took a few months after we meet with the Wish Granters for them to get all the paperwork (doctor's ok and stuff) and then we got our dates!



I was wondering how we would go about making some reservations when sometimes people don't know dates very far in advance? I would love to be able to take Faith to Cinderella's Royal Table and do the Pirates and Pals Fireworks Voyage.....but wow...they book up fast!  

This is hard for me! I'm a planner!


----------



## FaithsWish

I hit ten posts! Yay! 

Here is a link to the post where I tell a bit about Faith and have some pictures of her. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3333494


----------



## FaithsWish

More questions! 

I see that lots of people start a Pre-Trip Report. Should I do that also? Where should I post it? Here since it's a MAW trip or in the main board? 

Here is a picture of Faith with her surprise goodies from her Wish Granters.

She was a wee bit overwhelmed by it all! 






[/url]Goodies from the Wish Granters by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MrsMeow

Kristi77 said:


> I was told we won't hear from MAW till 7 days prior to our trip for the packet. I don't know if that is standard or not.



It must depend on area.  We've been in contact with our wish granters on a regular basis since they met with us in May.  We got our flight info via email in July(?), and days after that got a packet with the flight details & a listing of a couple of other things (we are getting tickets to Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party).  D's Wish Party is this Sunday, 9 days before he leaves, and that date was picked by us.

So yeah...t-minus 12 days for us.  Obviously I was confused about our parks in my last post.  I think we are going to play going to Epcot by ear.  Everything I have heard is that MrMeow and I will like it more than the kiddos.  

I'm trying to be SUPER casual and go-with-the-flow.  This vacation shouldn't be stressing me out so much!


----------



## starearedkid

So since we got confirmation of our dates, I have been trying to get reservations. One of the places we REALLY want to eat is at Ohana for dinner. The only reservation I could get was at 9:45 at night!

Is there any way that we can hope for an early reservation---even if it means calling the restaurant and seeing what they can do for us. I know at 945 at night, Reese would never make it.


----------



## moe10378

FaithsWish said:


> Hi  I'm new here. I just posted in the main disABILITIES forum an introduction. We met with my daughters Wish Granters on Sunday. We have not heard anything back yet but my daughters wish is to go to Florida and get Superheroes autographs.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know all of you and finally getting to 10 posts so I can post pictures!




   Lots of great reports on here!! Will help you pass the time waiting!!! Congrats on your daughters wish!!! Love that she wants to meet Superheroes!!!!


----------



## moe10378

Kristi77 said:


> I can't wait to hear all about your trip! You are down to the count!




Thank you!!! I look forward to writing it!! Yes we are, tomorrow is the boys' last day of school!!!! I'm all packed and ready!!!!!


----------



## jaynec89

Question regarding FastPass.  I was going to set up a FastPass for the Wishes Fireworks but it doesn't appear that I can because we don't have our tickets yet.  We don't get those until orientation at GKTW.  Has anyone set up a fastpass prior to getting your tickets?


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi everyone. Still waiting on our dates. It's only been a week since Faith's Wish Granters were here, but it's so exciting! Hard to wait. 

I have another question for you all.....

We are hoping to bring our adult children with us. How does it work when additional people who are not part of the Wish Trip join in? I know that they can stay at GKTW with us but what about admission to the parks? Do we need to buy their admissions?


----------



## Lilfoot93

FaithsWish said:


> Hi everyone. Still waiting on our dates. It's only been a week since Faith's Wish Granters were here, but it's so exciting! Hard to wait.
> 
> I have another question for you all.....
> 
> We are hoping to bring our adult children with us. How does it work when additional people who are not part of the Wish Trip join in? I know that they can stay at GKTW with us but what about admission to the parks? Do we need to buy their admissions?



My Dad went with us last year on my sons MAW trip and he had to pay his own way for the parks. However, since he was staying with us at GKTW they let him eat all his meals their for free. 

Hope you get the dates you are looking for. Have a magical time! 

Jackie


----------



## Kristi77

Quick Question regarding Sea World. I know I read on someone's trip report that there are specific times to feed the dolphins and you don't want to miss it. Does anyone know what they are or any more info about it?


----------



## FaithsWish

Just stopping by to say hello.

Not much new to report for us. I'm still driving myself a bit batty trying to plan for something that I can't plan for! 

We are walking in our local Walk For Wishes on Sunday. Well, we are walking and Faith is rolling.  We not only hit our fundraising goal, we doubled it! 

Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## that's nice

Kristi77 said:


> Quick Question regarding Sea World. I know I read on someone's trip report that there are specific times to feed the dolphins and you don't want to miss it. Does anyone know what they are or any more info about it?


The times change, sometimes daily, but usually the first feeding is around 9:15. Then every hour to hour and a half- sometimes sooner. Make sure you grab a times guide as you walk into the park. They should have the times in there.


----------



## that's nice

starearedkid said:


> So since we got confirmation of our dates, I have been trying to get reservations. One of the places we REALLY want to eat is at Ohana for dinner. The only reservation I could get was at 9:45 at night!
> 
> Is there any way that we can hope for an early reservation---even if it means calling the restaurant and seeing what they can do for us. I know at 945 at night, Reese would never make it.


Keep in mind when you call the restaurant you aren't calling the restaurant but a call center. 

I'm not sure when your trip is but you have to start stalking the DIS Dining reservations board http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=180

Also checking MDE numerous times a day. It can get frustrating. Good luck in your search.


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi everyone!

We heard from Faith's Wish Granters today. No dates yet, but we did get a couple small tidbits of news. 

I'm not sure if this is just our chapter or not, but a new policy was put in place that allows children who are under 21, but not physically at home due to being away at college to be counted in the wish! So that means that Faith's two older brothers will be included!  

Then they gave us just enough information to get us even more excited for Faith.... they are working on some surprises to make sure she gets lots of character autographs since that was her wish - to get superhero autographs. 

I can't wait to see her little face light up! 

We also walked this weekend in our local MAW Walk For Wishes. It was cold but we had a lot of fun with Team Faith! 

Hope everyone is doing well. 






[/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Diegosmom

I just figured out that seaword is only open late on the weekend when we are there and only doing the christmas stuff on the weekend.  The problem is that we arrive on Sunday.  Our plane lands at 10:30.  How long do you think it would take to get our rental, get to GKTW, get tickets (I will have to request special orientation), and I guess to get our villa (will it be ready at 11/12?), grab lunch on the go and get to seaworld. Original plan was to hang at GKTW on sunday and do Seaword on Monday but I really think we will like the nighttime stuff.  Opnions?


----------



## FaithsWish

I have a few questions regarding Twinkle Hopes La Ti Da Royal Spa at GKTW.

Bit of backstory....

We ordered the vacation planning DVD from WDW so Faith could have video to watch. Naturally one of the very first things she spots is BBB. Now, all she talks about is how she wants to be turned into a princess. 

That is great, and I want her trip to be as magical as possible. BUT....

Due to her 18p- she has a very distended stomach and it is almost impossible to find off the rack dresses, or anything that buttons, snaps or zips that fits her. Now add in that her feet are extremely wide and often quite swollen with edema. We have never found a pair of "dressy" shoes she can wear. She also has extreme sensory issues. She does not like her hair or face touched.

Do you see my problems with BBB? 

So I am trying to get creative to make her Princess still happen and I am open to any ideas y'all might have!

What is done at Twinkle Hopes La Ti Da Royal Spa?

Does anyone know if it is possible to paint Crocs? I think I could make them silver sparkly. 

Anyone know of a source of sensory and size friendly Princess outfits? I am thinking of something like soft bike shorts with satin skirt paired with a Tshirt that is made to look like dress top. Am I dreaming here?

Then maybe we could make some magic happen at the Royal Spa. Nails? A tiara placed?

Thank you for any help!

(Mods, may I also post this in the main forum?)


----------



## lanejudy

FaithsWish said:


> (Mods, may I also post this in the main forum?)



Absolutely!

I'm not familiar with Twinkle Hope's La Ti Da Royal Spa since we have not been to GKTW.  But there are many guests who try to give their daughters' a princess experience without BBB.  Another option might be the Harmony Barbershop -- they'll do pixie dust and maybe a hair tie.  My DD is also very sensitive to anyone touching her hair but she loves a trim at the Barbershop on Main Street.  

I think your ideas for a costume are fine... I'm sure you could use sparkle glue on the crocs -- just not sure how that would hold up if raining.  Are you, or anyone you know, at all handy with sewing?  Could you alter a princess dress found online or in a local store?  My thought was to add material as side inserts that will make it larger.  Depending how much you want to spend, you may find something on Etsy (but it may be pricey).  Or you definitely find lots of "princess" looking t-shirts that will work well and probably be much more comfortable than a costume dress.  If not the spa, I'm sure you could do her nails yourself at the room the night before -- find some pretty sparkly nail polish or maybe nail deco.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## FaithsWish

lanejudy said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I'm not familiar with Twinkle Hope's La Ti Da Royal Spa since we have not been to GKTW.  But there are many guests who try to give their daughters' a princess experience without BBB.  Another option might be the Harmony Barbershop -- they'll do pixie dust and maybe a hair tie.  My DD is also very sensitive to anyone touching her hair but she loves a trim at the Barbershop on Main Street.
> 
> I think your ideas for a costume are fine... I'm sure you could use sparkle glue on the crocs -- just not sure how that would hold up if raining.  Are you, or anyone you know, at all handy with sewing?  Could you alter a princess dress found online or in a local store?  My thought was to add material as side inserts that will make it larger.  Depending how much you want to spend, you may find something on Etsy (but it may be pricey).  Or you definitely find lots of "princess" looking t-shirts that will work well and probably be much more comfortable than a costume dress.  If not the spa, I'm sure you could do her nails yourself at the room the night before -- find some pretty sparkly nail polish or maybe nail deco.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!



Thank you! I do have a sewing machine but have not done much in about 10 years. Maybe if I can find some down time I will browse Etsy and then dust it off!


----------



## Diegosmom

Just started Diego Trip PTR.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3338944

Not much there yet but if you want to follow.


----------



## wallace02mgd

My son Colton is going to Disney for his make a wish trip at the end of this month!!!! He is so excited!


----------



## FaithsWish

Goodmorning everyone!

Even without exact dates, we are starting a very rough itinerary. I have some questions about Legoland.

We are trying to figure out if this is something we should do while we have the GKTW button, or if we should do it during the time we are extending. 

Does the GKTW button make the visit to Legoland extra special? Is there anything that we can do with the button that would not happen during a normal visit?

Faith is interested in going to Legoland, but it's the boys who are really REALLY wanting to go. If it is something that is made special by the button then we will hit it on the last day of the Wish Trip, after we check out of GKTW.


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi!  Just me again. 

Thought I would share this with you. Faith went into autoimmune pancreatic failure last March, and she now wears an insulin pump since her beta cells went kaput. I try to make this as fun as possible for her by putting fun designs on her pump each time we change it. 

I will be the very first to admit I can't draw well, and I'm not very creative. But look!!!!! I'm so proud of myself! 






[/url]Insulin pump princesses. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MrsMeow

FaithsWish said:


> Goodmorning everyone!
> 
> Even without exact dates, we are starting a very rough itinerary. I have some questions about Legoland.
> 
> We are trying to figure out if this is something we should do while we have the GKTW button, or if we should do it during the time we are extending.
> 
> Does the GKTW button make the visit to Legoland extra special? Is there anything that we can do with the button that would not happen during a normal visit?
> 
> Faith is interested in going to Legoland, but it's the boys who are really REALLY wanting to go. If it is something that is made special by the button then we will hit it on the last day of the Wish Trip, after we check out of GKTW.



Oh man, I wish I had an answer for you!  We planned on doing that exact thing (checking out of GKTW and then going to Legoland) but decided against it because it was too effing hot in FL while we were there.


----------



## MrsMeow

We just got back from GKTW late last night! The trip was WONDERFUL. GKTW was amazing, although they definitely have some communication glitches to work out (I'm guessing because of all of the volunteers?).  We had multiple instances of being told one thing at one point, and then being told another later.  That was pretty frustrating.

Like a lot of people have said, for the most part, Universal goes out of their way to get you to the front of the lines (or as close to the front as possible).  Dawson and his brother were picked for wands at Ollivanders and we were treated like royalty at each character we went to meet.

Disney doesn't quite go out of their way as much, but it was still an incredible experience.  The boys LOVED Splash Mountain and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train.

We skipped Epcot and didn't go to SeaWorld.  

I'll be doing blog posts soon about the trip.  We had SO much fun, and GKTW was priceless.  Because of how HOT it was while we were there (I think it was a high of 90 each day last week), we left the parks by 2:00 each day (1:00 a few days), cooled down in our villa, and then swam and did nightly activities at GKTW.

We also took advantage of the carry-ins at Disney and ate almost all of our meals at GKTW.  We bought go-gurt (we froze it overnight), apple slices, etc at the Wal-Mart down the road and ate those snacks around lunch time at the parks.  It was so hot that the boys refused to eat much for actual meals while at the parks because they were SO hot, so those types of foods were perfect.  We saved SO much money with this.  We'd eat a late lunch at the villa, and then a late dinner.  This allowed us to say "Yes!" to almost every souvenir request from the boys.  Of course, we then had to use some of the money to buy a suitcase just to bring everything home, but it was well worth it.  And we still technically have money remaining that we will put aside for Christmas.

Anyway, if you have any questions, let me know!  Like I said, I will be doing a couple of blog posts about the trip eventually.


----------



## FaithsWish

MrsMeow said:


> Oh man, I wish I had an answer for you!  We planned on doing that exact thing (checking out of GKTW and then going to Legoland) but decided against it because it was too effing hot in FL while we were there.



MrsMeow I just read your entire blog! Every page! My goodness, I cried the ugly cry and laughed so hard my hubby thought I had lost (more of) my sanity!

Dawson (and all of you) are my heros. 

Do you have a FB page for your blog?


----------



## SirDuff

FaithsWish said:


> Hi!  Just me again.
> 
> Thought I would share this with you. Faith went into autoimmune pancreatic failure last March, and she now wears an insulin pump since her beta cells went kaput. I try to make this as fun as possible for her by putting fun designs on her pump each time we change it.
> 
> I will be the very first to admit I can't draw well, and I'm not very creative. But look!!!!! I'm so proud of myself!



Wow, those are awesome!  I definitely do not agree that you cannot draw very well or that you are not creative.  Those must make the pump so much more fun for Faith.


----------



## Kristi77

MrsMeow said:


> We just got back from GKTW late last night! The trip was WONDERFUL. GKTW was amazing, although they definitely have some communication glitches to work out (I'm guessing because of all of the volunteers?).  We had multiple instances of being told one thing at one point, and then being told another later.  That was pretty frustrating.
> 
> Like a lot of people have said, for the most part, Universal goes out of their way to get you to the front of the lines (or as close to the front as possible).  Dawson and his brother were picked for wands at Ollivanders and we were treated like royalty at each character we went to meet.
> 
> Disney doesn't quite go out of their way as much, but it was still an incredible experience.  The boys LOVED Splash Mountain and the 7 Dwarfs Mine Train.
> 
> We skipped Epcot and didn't go to SeaWorld.
> 
> I'll be doing blog posts soon about the trip.  We had SO much fun, and GKTW was priceless.  Because of how HOT it was while we were there (I think it was a high of 90 each day last week), we left the parks by 2:00 each day (1:00 a few days), cooled down in our villa, and then swam and did nightly activities at GKTW.
> 
> We also took advantage of the carry-ins at Disney and ate almost all of our meals at GKTW.  We bought go-gurt (we froze it overnight), apple slices, etc at the Wal-Mart down the road and ate those snacks around lunch time at the parks.  It was so hot that the boys refused to eat much for actual meals while at the parks because they were SO hot, so those types of foods were perfect.  We saved SO much money with this.  We'd eat a late lunch at the villa, and then a late dinner.  This allowed us to say "Yes!" to almost every souvenir request from the boys.  Of course, we then had to use some of the money to buy a suitcase just to bring everything home, but it was well worth it.  And we still technically have money remaining that we will put aside for Christmas.
> 
> Anyway, if you have any questions, let me know!  Like I said, I will be doing a couple of blog posts about the trip eventually.



I can't wait to hear more about your trip! We are going Nov 17-23rd with our 4 year old AJ and 2 daughters. I love hearing about what the boys like and your experience.


----------



## MrsMeow

FaithsWish said:


> MrsMeow I just read your entire blog! Every page! My goodness, I cried the ugly cry and laughed so hard my hubby thought I had lost (more of) my sanity!
> 
> Dawson (and all of you) are my heros.
> 
> Do you have a FB page for your blog?



Aww, thank you so much!  We don't have a FB page set up...just the dwindling blog.    I'm glad D's story gave you the feels, lol.  He's a pretty special kiddo.

I'm working on getting caught up on the blog - I've started a post about Make A Wish (not the trip itself, but an experience with MAW before D's trip) and hope to finish it tomorrow night.  We'll see though, I'm still lazy from vacation!


----------



## FaithsWish

SirDuff said:


> Wow, those are awesome!  I definitely do not agree that you cannot draw very well or that you are not creative.  Those must make the pump so much more fun for Faith.



Thank you for the kind words SirDuff! I made two more for this week. 






[/url]Two more insulin pods for Faith. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

We are still (no so) patiently waiting for dates for Faith's wish trip. It's been just about a month since her Wish Granters were here so I am hoping it will be soon.


----------



## FaithsWish

I posed this question on my PTR, but I thought that this might also be a good place to ask.

I have a question about the JTA. From the reading I have been doing on it, it seems like at rope drop, people run to get signed up for it. Literally run. 

I'm wondering if there is any way for Wish Kids, who simply do not have the ability to run at RD to get signed up beforehand? 

JTA is slowly becoming one of her "must-do" items. I'm just not sure how it works if a child can't get there fast enough and all the spots are taken before we get there.

Any ideas?


----------



## FaithsWish

A few days ago Faith came home from school and told me about a girl on her bus who loved Frozen. She told me that she loved it all but didn't have an Elsa doll. Faith was pretty upset that this girl didn't have a doll so she went into her room and brought out her singing Elsa doll and told me that she wanted to give this girl her Elsa doll because she would get to see Elsa in person so she didn't need the doll. 

So she gave the doll away. 

Faith's heart and kindness just blows me away sometimes. 

So, we took her to Frozen on Ice this weekend.

It didn't go very well. 

Faith got very sick right before intermission. We actually almost called for an ambulance to come get us. Her glucose levels tanked and we couldn't get them back up. Then she started vomiting. Poor girl got sick in every bathroom in Giant Center between our seats and our car. 

She spent yesterday resting on the couch talking about how lucky she was that she got to see Snow White and Anna. 

That she was the luckiest girl ever.

It's all in the perspective....






[/url]Frozen by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


I think I am going to start an itinerary on our PTR (link in my siggy) based on days of the week and working around the set plans of GKTW. Then once we get actual dates, I can start tweaking it. 

Still waiting patiently.


----------



## FaithsWish

I heard from Faith's Wish Coordinator and

I think we have dates!!! 

She will let us know for sure next week but it looks like we will be March 2-10! (We are extending by 2 days to attend a spring training baseball game)


----------



## starearedkid

Some quick questions in trying to plan our trip:

About roughly how long does it take to get from GKTW to Magic Kingdom? GKTW to Epcot? GKTW to DHS?

Also about how long and what is the process to get from Magic Kingdom to Epcot?


----------



## Diegosmom

If you go onto the GKTW site and download the "handbook" it tell you how long to each park.  I think they all were like 15-30 min.

And someone was asking about Legoland.  I heard from others that said no special treatment.  We are extending our trip a few days and are thinking about doing Legoland the day after we check out of GKTW.  The Passport to the world gives you free tickets but not sure how all that works.


----------



## MrsMeow

starearedkid said:


> Some quick questions in trying to plan our trip:
> 
> About roughly how long does it take to get from GKTW to Magic Kingdom? GKTW to Epcot? GKTW to DHS?
> 
> Also about how long and what is the process to get from Magic Kingdom to Epcot?



Our GPS was a pain in the butt and literally took us a different way each day, but I'd say that on average it took about 25 minutes from GKTW to Magic Kingdom and Hollywood Studios. If I remember correctly, it's only about 13 miles, but with traffic, stop lights, and tolls (on the day our GPS was especially mean), it's not as fast as it could be.  We didn't go to Epcot, but it's all in the same general area, so I imagine it's about the same distance from GKTW.

As for travel from MK to Epcot, again, we didn't go, so I can't speak from experience, but there is a monorail that you can take to Epcot from the MK entrance from the parking lot.  There are two monorails, one goes to MK, and the other goes to Epcot.  I imagine it's pretty easy to hop off of the one and on to the other and leave your car in one spot, but as for actual travel time, I'm not much help.


----------



## FaithsWish

I've posted a preliminary itinerary on my PTR.

Link is in my siggy, I would love to hear y'alls thoughts on it.


----------



## Kristi77

FaithsWish said:


> I've posted a preliminary itinerary on my PTR.
> 
> Link is in my siggy, I would love to hear y'alls thoughts on it.



Your itinerary is great and you did an Awesome job with reservations!


----------



## FaithsWish

Kristi77 said:


> Your itinerary is great and you did an Awesome job with reservations!



Thank you! 

Your trip is right around the corner!


----------



## MrsMeow

I have the GKTW recap up on my blog!  I'm just too wordy to fit everything into one blog post.    I'll get to recapping Disney World and Universal Studios soon, but probably won't have those up for at least another week.


----------



## FaithsWish

MrsMeow said:


> I have the GKTW recap up on my blog!  I'm just too wordy to fit everything into one blog post.    I'll get to recapping Disney World and Universal Studios soon, but probably won't have those up for at least another week.



Loved the blog post! I signed up to get email updates and I am really looking forward to your Disney and Universal posts!


----------



## FaithsWish

Good news and bad news today.

First the good....

We heard from our Wish Coordinator and we have our dates for sure. 

Bad news...

Our Wish Granters were mistaken and our chapter is one of the ones that does not allow extending of dates. 

We will be at GKTW from March 2-8th. 

And we should have flight information within a couple weeks because we are trying to coordinate my oldest daughters flight to land near the same time as ours. We are flying her in to stay with us at our expense.


----------



## FaithsWish

I've updated our itinerary based on our non-extended dates. 

I'd love to hear your thoughts on it!

Link is in my siggy!


----------



## Diegosmom

FaithsWish said:


> Good news and bad news today.
> 
> First the good....
> 
> We heard from our Wish Coordinator and we have our dates for sure.
> 
> Bad news...
> 
> Our Wish Granters were mistaken and our chapter is one of the ones that does not allow extending of dates.
> 
> We will be at GKTW from March 2-8th.
> 
> And we should have flight information within a couple weeks because we are trying to coordinate my oldest daughters flight to land near the same time as ours. We are flying her in to stay with us at our expense.




I would double check with MAW.  Our wish grantor said no not allowed but I asked person doing our flights and she said yes and allowed us to do it.


----------



## FaithsWish

Diegosmom said:


> I would double check with MAW.  Our wish grantor said no not allowed but I asked person doing our flights and she said yes and allowed us to do it.



Ours was the exact opposite. Our Wish Granters (the ladies who came to the house and submitted Faith's wish for approval) thought we could extend. The Wish Coordinator (the lady making our actual reservations) said they were mistaken and it was not allowed by our chapter.

It's all good though! We are just super excited for Faith to be granted her wish!


----------



## FaithsWish

I have a question about GKTW and older siblings. I understand that each day there will be "treats" left in the villa for the Wish Kid (which is sooooo awesome!) and on TR that I've read with younger siblings, it looks like they were not left out.  My question is would my older kids also have little treats? They are 18, 20, and 22 but are listed on our GKTW paperwork as "siblings". 

I know they are technically adults, but they are still my babies. 

Ever since Faith was born, everything has been dependant on her health. We have cancelled so many vacations, I have had to miss school plays, baseball games, marching band parades. Birthday parties have been scrapped, they rarely got to have friends stay over.....

and they NEVER ONCE complained. They had to grow up much too fast and I would love for them to be able to experience a bit of Pixie Dust while on this trip also. 

If they don't have any little surprises left at the same time Faith does, then I will bring some and leave it for them when we leave each day. 

So I am wondering....do I need to bring little things or are adult siblings sprinkled with Pixie Dust also?


----------



## kiddupy76

I just wanted to let you know we went to gktw Oct 18 to the 24th.  My son was treated like a celebrity by the super hero's and villains at universal and that was not even his big wish.  I am sure faith will just love it........and everyone else in the family.  Disney was fabulous, but I have to say universal knocked it out of the park when it came to the maw families.  The gifts left each day were at times geared toward the theme parties...Halloween hats and candy.  A bag of candy canes and Santa hats.  A game one night.....stuffed animals.  So they could share at times.......


----------



## FaithsWish

kiddupy76 said:


> I just wanted to let you know we went to gktw Oct 18 to the 24th.  My son was treated like a celebrity by the super hero's and villains at universal and that was not even his big wish.  I am sure faith will just love it........and everyone else in the family.  Disney was fabulous, but I have to say universal knocked it out of the park when it came to the maw families.  The gifts left each day were at times geared toward the theme parties...Halloween hats and candy.  A bag of candy canes and Santa hats.  A game one night.....stuffed animals.  So they could share at times.......



That is awesome how wonderfully your son was treated! I've heard that Universal really treats MAW kids well. 

Thanks for the info about the daily surprises at GKTW. I just don't want the older kids to feel left out.


----------



## Diegosmom

I am pretty sure it is for very kid under 18 so the older ones will not get the treats...although the 18 year old might.

I can not believe our trip is in 34 days!!!!!!! I really need to get planning.  I started a trip report but no one was following so my planning kind of went tothe wayside.


----------



## FaithsWish

Diegosmom said:


> I started a trip report but no one was following so my planning kind of went tothe wayside.



I'd love to follow your trip report Diegosmom! Can you link me to it? Your trip is coming up fast! How exciting!!!


----------



## Kristi77

Diegosmom - I would love to see your pretrip report. 

Faiths Mom- You are on a roll, thank you for all the info. 

We are 14 days from today for our trip....We are excited and nervous all at the same time.


----------



## Diegosmom

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3338944

I havent gotten too far with it lol

And Kristi wow yours is soon...do you have a pretrip report?


----------



## Kristi77

Diegosmom said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3338944
> 
> I havent gotten too far with it lol
> 
> And Kristi wow yours is soon...do you have a pretrip report?



12 days and we are off. 

I have no clue how to add the link for Aj's pre trip report, but I am going to cut and paste it for you. Fingers crossed! lol

I love that your sons wants to see a batcave. We have a little super hero on our trip also. All he cares about our the super hero's. 

MONDAY: November 17th  WEAR MAKE A WISH SHIRTS AND/OR DISNEY SHIRTS 
Depart Philly 
Arrive at Orlando at 2:12pm 
Meet greeter
Rental car
Arrive GKTW
Find our Villa & Orientation 
Eat Dinner 
7:30-8:30- GKTW- Halloween Party 
8:00pm- Family Movie @ GKTW
*****Maybe Walmart run for water and snacks********

TUESDAY: November 18th  - WEAR BATMAN SHIRTS  
Breakfast at GKTW
Nickelodeon photos 8:30-9:30 at GKTW
Universal Studios (9-7)
Fishing @ GKTW 6:45pm-8:30pm
Mayor Clayton's party @ GKTW 7:30-8:30pm
Dinner???

WEDNESDAY: November 19th  WEAR PPD SHIRTS AND PRINCESS SHIRTS 
Breakfast at GKTW
Horseback riding @ GKTW 8-11am
MAGIC KINGDOM ALL DAY (9-9)
Pirate Makeover this day- Pirate League 12pm 
LUNCH or DINNER  possibly BE OUR GUEST?

THURSDAY: November 20th- WEAR MICKEY MOUSE SHIRTS 
Breakfast at GKTW 8-10am
Disney character pictures @ GKTW
Hollywood Studios (9-4)
***MUST DO- Toy Story Mania, Playhouse Disney Show, Muppets 3d***
Lunch at Hollywood & Vine- 12:30 
???Lego Land (10-5)or Seaworld (9-6)if AJ is up to it??? 
Dinner at GKTW
Christmas party @ GKTW (Santa, carriage rides and a parade)6:30-8:30

FRIDAY: November 21st  WEAR SAFARI MICKEY SHIRTS AND THEN MICKEY CHRISTMAS SHIRTS TO THE PARTY
Breakfast at GKTW
Universal Character Photos @ GKTW 8:30-9am
Animal Kingdom (9-5)
**Must Dos  Safari, Tree, Dino Land, Finding Nemo and Lion King Shows**
Epcot (9-9)
**Must Dos Test Track, Soarin, Turtle Talk with Crush, Nemo and Friends and Japan has the oysters and pearls****
Magic Kingdom- Mickeys Christmas party?(party is after hours-separate tickets needed for this, enter at 4, party starts at 7pm)

SATURDAY: November 22nd 
Breakfast at GKTW
Lego Land (10-5) OR 
SeaWorld (9-9)
Evening at GKTW for pool party 6:30-7:30pm
PACK  

SUNDAY: November 23rd 
Wake up at 3:00am
Leave by 4:30
Flight Departs at 6:15am from Orlando 
Arrive in Philly at 8:35am


----------



## FaithsWish

Kristi77 said:


> 12 days and we are off.
> 
> I have no clue how to add the link for Aj's pre trip report, but I am going to cut and paste it for you. Fingers crossed! lol



Your PTR looks great! I'm so excited for you guys!


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi everyone! 

We got the incredibly happy news that her guys (Washington Nationals) will be playing a Spring Training game against the Braves during our trip!

We know that date of the game but not the time. Historically the games are either 1pm or 6pm so I have made 2 plans for that day. We won't know for sure until Dec of the actual time. 

So, I have made some adjustments to our itinerary. 

And....we had a sprinkling of Pixie Dust from a very sweet member of the DIS. I posted pictures in our PTR.


----------



## ButterflyEffect

I have had a wonderful time reading through all the posts in this section!  We have just submitted our daughter's request for a wish!  She was approved through the initial eligibility stage and now we wait to see if her wish will be approved and granted.  It took us a very long time to submit the wish.  Our daughter is non-verbal and we were very worried that that would be a barrier to her wish being granted.  We also waited for many years from when it was first suggested to us to even start the process.  She is 8 1/2 now, we wanted to make sure it was a wish that she really wanted and will hopefully remember for a very long time!


----------



## WendyLou

I'm Wendy, mom to an awesome wish child and fierce cancer warrior! So exciting to read all these trip reports, I'm sure I will have 22 million questions!! Have been a member of DIS for awhile, huge Disney fan and just received our dates for our son's MAW trip but have no idea what it expect. We will be visiting Disney and staying at GKTW 4/29-5/5. Our son, Logan 3 is our wish child and he was diagnosed with stage 2 Wilms tumor last October and has had his left kidney removed and sailed through 6 months of chemo. Our 10 yr old Tyler is especially looking forward to our trip and has been the best big brother during what has been such a  hard year for him. I will try to figure out how to post Logan's page. Just wanted to introduce myself, so great to have all of you here for support!


----------



## FaithsWish

ButterflyEffect said:


> I have had a wonderful time reading through all the posts in this section!  We have just submitted our daughter's request for a wish!  She was approved through the initial eligibility stage and now we wait to see if her wish will be approved and granted.  It took us a very long time to submit the wish.  Our daughter is non-verbal and we were very worried that that would be a barrier to her wish being granted.  We also waited for many years from when it was first suggested to us to even start the process.  She is 8 1/2 now, we wanted to make sure it was a wish that she really wanted and will hopefully remember for a very long time!



Hi ButterflyEffect! Welcome! I have found this board (and especially this thread) to be an amazing resource as we plan Faith's time at GKTW! Almost any question you have, someone here will be able to answer!


----------



## FaithsWish

Hope everyone is having a great Veterans Day! Thank you to all who have served! 

Only 110 days left until Faith's Wish Trip!


----------



## Kristi77

ONLY 5 days till we leave! We meet with our Make A Wish representatives last night and they brought our confirmation packet with a shirt for AJ. He was very excited.

We are officially getting extra excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## FaithsWish

Kristi77 said:


> ONLY 5 days till we leave! We meet with our Make A Wish representatives last night and they brought our confirmation packet with a shirt for AJ. He was very excited.
> 
> We are officially getting extra excited!!!!!!!!





Yay! I'm so excited for y'all! I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Topdogie01

well, i havent posted in a while, getting ready to write up my PTR, so i dont forget to later. having computer issues with my laptop so photos from out trip might not be uploaded until we get home (might be able to make my tablet read the camera, but last time it was a PITA and only read half the photos before deciding it wanted to format the card). in 3 days we will be meeting with out wish grantors (is that the right word? our local MAW coordinators, not sure what they are actually called.) to get our final little things from them. like the wish childs shirt, buttons, ect. got our final intenerary from MAW monday morning. we will be leaving on the 20th. a little disappointed that we have such a late flight into orlando (arriving at like 10pm), and a kind of early flight home limiting what we can do, but we will make the best of it!


----------



## Topdogie01

and.. PTR is now posted. its in my signature, but it doesnt seem my signature shows up in older posts. so incase you dont see it there, here is a new post that should have it. and a link as well.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52622452


----------



## FaithsWish

Topdogie01 said:


> and.. PTR is now posted. its in my signature, but it doesnt seem my signature shows up in older posts. so incase you dont see it there, here is a new post that should have it. and a link as well.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52622452



Welcome Topdogie01! I read and subscribed to your PTR!


----------



## that's nice

WendyLou said:


> I'm Wendy, mom to an awesome wish child and fierce cancer warrior! So exciting to read all these trip reports, I'm sure I will have 22 million questions!! Have been a member of DIS for awhile, huge Disney fan and just received our dates for our son's MAW trip but have no idea what it expect. We will be visiting Disney and staying at GKTW 4/29-5/5. Our son, Logan 3 is our wish child and he was diagnosed with stage 2 Wilms tumor last October and has had his left kidney removed and sailed through 6 months of chemo. Our 10 yr old Tyler is especially looking forward to our trip and has been the best big brother during what has been such a  hard year for him. I will try to figure out how to post Logan's page. Just wanted to introduce myself, so great to have all of you here for support!


 to the Wish thread.

My daughter Juliana had a stage 1 Wilms Tumor and had chemo and a nephrectomy as well. It was discovered during her 1 yr well check up. We are so in debt to her doctor for finding this as we had no signs that anything was even wrong with her. 

Glad Logan is doing well! GKTW is such a great place... I'm sure the whole family will love it! This thread is slow sometimes (and I think that is a good thing!) but ask away... someone will be around to answer it.


----------



## SirDuff

Kristi77 said:


> 12 days and we are off.
> 
> I have no clue how to add the link for Aj's pre trip report, but I am going to cut and paste it for you. Fingers crossed! lol



You can use this to link to the pre-trip report.

AJ's pre-trip report

To do it yourself:

1) Go to the trip report's first page (or you can open a specific post by clicking the post number in the top right corner) and copy the URL.

2) Type your new post in this thread (or whatever thread).

3) Type what you want the link to say (I went with "AJ's pre-trip report").

4) Highlight the link words and click the icon that looks like a globe with a paperclip in front of it (I don't' think it is a paperclip, but is what it looks like to me).  You find this in the second/bottom row of icons just on top of the box you are typing in.

5) Paste the URL you copied in step 1 into the box and hit okay.


----------



## FaithsWish

Question for the veteran Wish Trippers!

I am working on our budget and was wondering about tips....

If we take a limo to the airport, do we tip the driver?

At GKTW, do we tip housekeeping?

What about meals at GKTW?


----------



## that's nice

FaithsWish said:
			
		

> Question for the veteran Wish Trippers!
> 
> I am working on our budget and was wondering about tips....
> 
> If we take a limo to the airport, do we tip the driver?
> 
> At GKTW, do we tip housekeeping?
> 
> What about meals at GKTW?


If your Wish organization scheduled the limo you can try to tip, but I doubt the driver would accept it.

No there is no tipping for housekeeping or for food at GKTW.


----------



## FaithsWish

that's nice said:


> If your Wish organization scheduled the limo you can try to tip, but I doubt the driver would accept it.
> 
> No there is no tipping for housekeeping or for food at GKTW.



Thank you! 

I just read your whole MAW TR. Juliana is absolutely adorable!


----------



## starearedkid

Quick question.

My aunt lives in Florida. She is wanting to drive down to Disney on one of the days that we are there, and maybe go into the park with us. She isn't staying at GKTW with us, but if we does go to the park---we definitely want her to have front of the line access with us. I know Reese will get a button with the number of people (or names?) in the party--do we arrange it with GKTW that an extra person may be meeting us to the park?


----------



## MisMikiNikiLynne

JP will be leaving on her wish trip in just 2 weeks! This has been a long time coming as we were to leave last year at this time when we had a setback. This year everything is a go! We fly down the night before and will attend Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and then the next day we leave on a 4 night cruise to the Bahamas! 
Surprisingly she has NO idea we are going, and will have her wish granting party 2 days before we leave! This has been so much fun planning this trip and we have two wonderful and amazing trip planners!


----------



## FaithsWish

starearedkid said:


> Quick question.
> 
> My aunt lives in Florida. She is wanting to drive down to Disney on one of the days that we are there, and maybe go into the park with us. She isn't staying at GKTW with us, but if we does go to the park---we definitely want her to have front of the line access with us. I know Reese will get a button with the number of people (or names?) in the party--do we arrange it with GKTW that an extra person may be meeting us to the park?



I was wondering this also. One of our host kids girlfriend (who actually also lived with us for about half the time) lives in Orlando and we were hoping to spend some time with her.


----------



## FaithsWish

When we go to our local Childrens Hospital, Faith always plays with the lone Mr. Potato Head in the waiting area. He's a raggedy thing with almost no matching parts...but she loves him. 

I was reading about how in DTD there is a place to get a box of Potato Head parts....all you can fit in the box! That gave me an awesome countdown idea!

I found a great big box of Disney Potato Head parts (and a couple bodies of course) on Ebay. 






[/url]Potato Head countdown! by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

DH and I are going to go through the box and try and match up outfits. As soon as we figure out how many outfits we have, we will count back that many weeks and then give Faith an outfit each week! And give her the body with the first outfit.

We are also going to give the additional body and any duplicate parts we come across to the Childrens Hospital. :


----------



## blessedmom4

*Look what will soon be a new addition at Give Kids The World...how exciting!!*

*NEW RIDE*


----------



## WendyLou

So excited about the new ride, it should be there when we visit end of April early may. My 2 boys will love it!!


----------



## blessedmom4

WendyLou said:


> So excited about the new ride, it should be there when we visit end of April early may. My 2 boys will love it!!



*
How wonderful, you will all have an amazing time!! This ride will just be one more thing to add to the excitement!! 
*


----------



## FaithsWish

blessedmom4 said:


> *Look what will soon be a new addition at Give Kids The World...how exciting!!*
> 
> *NEW RIDE*



That ride looks like so much fun! Faith was sitting here, mesmerized, watching it!


----------



## that's nice

FaithsWish said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I just read your whole MAW TR. Juliana is absolutely adorable!


You read the whole thing? 

Hopefully I didn't ruin your day.  





MisMikiNikiLynne said:


> JP will be leaving on her wish trip in just 2 weeks! This has been a long time coming as we were to leave last year at this time when we had a setback. This year everything is a go! We fly down the night before and will attend Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, and then the next day we leave on a 4 night cruise to the Bahamas!
> Surprisingly she has NO idea we are going, and will have her wish granting party 2 days before we leave! This has been so much fun planning this trip and we have two wonderful and amazing trip planners!


Awesome!!!! Sounds like a wonderful trip is in store. Enjoy every minute!!!


----------



## FaithsWish

that's nice said:


> You read the whole thing?
> 
> Hopefully I didn't ruin your day.



No worries.... I recovered quickly!


----------



## sdmjmom

Hello!  This is my first post!  We are leaving for my 3 year old daughter's MAW Disney trip on December 18th.  We are soooo excited!  Well, actually, my husband and I are excited---no one else knows about the trip yet!

Quick back ground--there is me and my DH, our 8 year old DD and our 3 year old wish kid, Mollie Jean.  She was diagnosed in March with a grade 2 astrocytoma.  They were able to completely remove the tumor during surgery (praise God!) and she does not have to do chemo or radiation for now.  She has MRIs every 3 months to check for regrowth.  We are currently waiting for an unscheduled MRI in 2 weeks due to some backpain Mollie Jean has been having, but we are praying that it is unrelated to the tumor.  

MJ is such a sweet, sweet child.  Everyone that meets her absolutely falls in love with her.  She is truly such a gift from God.  She is completely in love with all things Frozen.  So of course, her wish was "to see Frozen."  We will be at GKTW 12/18-12/24!!

I'm just getting used to these boards, but maybe I'll try to start a pre-trip report??


----------



## WendyLou

Welcome!!! Sounds like a great surprise. Best of luck with the scans, big prayers. 


QUOTE="sdmjmom;52657824"]Hello!  This is my first post!  We are leaving for my 3 year old daughter's MAW Disney trip on December 18th.  We are soooo excited!  Well, actually, my husband and I are excited---no one else knows about the trip yet!  Quick back ground--there is me and my DH, our 8 year old DD and our 3 year old wish kid, Mollie Jean.  She was diagnosed in March with a grade 2 astrocytoma.  They were able to completely remove the tumor during surgery (praise God!) and she does not have to do chemo or radiation for now.  She has MRIs every 3 months to check for regrowth.  We are currently waiting for an unscheduled MRI in 2 weeks due to some backpain Mollie Jean has been having, but we are praying that it is unrelated to the tumor.  MJ is such a sweet, sweet child.  Everyone that meets her absolutely falls in love with her.  She is truly such a gift from God.  She is completely in love with all things Frozen.  So of course, her wish was "to see Frozen."  We will be at GKTW 12/18-12/24!!  I'm just getting used to these boards, but maybe I'll try to start a pre-trip report??[/QUOTE]we


----------



## FaithsWish

sdmjmom said:


> Hello!  This is my first post!  We are leaving for my 3 year old daughter's MAW Disney trip on December 18th.  We are soooo excited!  Well, actually, my husband and I are excited---no one else knows about the trip yet!



Welcome! What an exciting surprise! I hope you do start a trip report, I'd love to follow along!


----------



## sdmjmom

Thanks!  I will try to start one today


----------



## WendyLou

sdmjmom said:


> Thanks!  I will try to start one today



I would love to read it too!


----------



## WendyLou

Anyone who's been before on a MAW trip...can universal studios and islands of adventure be completed in one full day with our front of the one ( or less wait) passes? Would love an off/relax day at GKTW.


----------



## MrsMeow

WendyLou said:


> Anyone who's been before on a MAW trip...can universal studios and islands of adventure be completed in one full day with our front of the one ( or less wait) passes? Would love an off/relax day at GKTW.



I would say absolutely.  Part of it will depend on your kiddo(s) of course, but I don't think you will have any issues if you are able to spend the whole day there.  It's nice to have the park-to-park option!


----------



## FaithsWish

I have a question regarding the tickets that we will receive for Disney while at GKTW. 

I'm going to try and write this out the best I can since it's a bit complicated of a question.

Faith's actual wish includes Me, DH, DS1, DS2 and Faith. So the "wish" part is the 5 of us. Also allowed with us but not complimentary is our oldest DD. She will be with us the entire time and is listed on our GKTW reservation. She will be doing everything with us from the moment we land until the moment we leave.

So, we will receive five 3-day tickets to Disney at our orientation at GKTW. 

There are six of us going each day, together, all at the same time.

So we need to buy one 3 day park-hopper.

We are retired military. Disney offers the Salute To The Troops ticket. Which is a huge savings for us! 

But......

Oldest DD will turn 23 the week before Faith's wish trip and will no longer be a military dependant. She will not be able to use the Salute ticket.

Can oldest DD use one of the tickets we receive at GKTW and I use the Salute ticket? 

She will not be separate from us at any time.


----------



## FaithsWish

FaithsWish said:


> I have a question regarding the tickets that we will receive for Disney while at GKTW.
> 
> I'm going to try and write this out the best I can since it's a bit complicated of a question.
> 
> Faith's actual wish includes Me, DH, DS1, DS2 and Faith. So the "wish" part is the 5 of us. Also allowed with us but not complimentary is our oldest DD. She will be with us the entire time and is listed on our GKTW reservation. She will be doing everything with us from the moment we land until the moment we leave.
> 
> So, we will receive five 3-day tickets to Disney at our orientation at GKTW.
> 
> There are six of us going each day, together, all at the same time.
> 
> So we need to buy one 3 day park-hopper.
> 
> We are retired military. Disney offers the Salute To The Troops ticket. Which is a huge savings for us!
> 
> But......
> 
> Oldest DD will turn 23 the week before Faith's wish trip and will no longer be a military dependant. She will not be able to use the Salute ticket.
> 
> Can oldest DD use one of the tickets we receive at GKTW and I use the Salute ticket?
> 
> She will not be separate from us at any time.



I also reached out to GKTW with this question and I thought I would post their answer here just in case anyone else is in our same situation:

"...The tickets that we will give you are not linked to any individual until they are actually used at the parks.  That means that it is up to you who uses what ticket and that the scenario you presented will work..."


----------



## LindaBabe

Thank goodness you got a good answer!


----------



## FaithsWish

LindaBabe said:


> Thank goodness you got a good answer!



I was so happy to get that email! 

I managed to get a "Blue Friday" special at SeaWorld of buy one annual pass, get one free for DD22 and her boyfriend for Christmas presents. (He is Navy, stationed in FL) So if we end up fitting SeaWorld into Faith's MAW trip, I don't have to worry about DD22 ticket. 

I am going to buy the Salute to the Troops Disney ticket on base tomorrow.

And.....I found the sweetest Cinderella dress for her! That is over on my PTR!

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## FaithsWish

Can we talk MagicBands and BOG? Not together of course. 

Once we receive our complimentary tickets to WDW at GKTW, can we link them to a MagicBand like a regular ticket? Now that MagicBands can be bought at the Disney Store and can be used with offsite tickets I really like the idea of not having to mess with pulling out a paper ticket. One less thing for me to lose! 

We had thought about eating lunch at Be Our Guest but I see that it now needs a FP+, but it is a FP+ that can only be linked to actual onsite resort reservations. Has anyone been able to eat at BOG with the Genie Card since this change?


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> Can we talk MagicBands and BOG? Not together of course.   Once we receive our complimentary tickets to WDW at GKTW, can we link them to a MagicBand like a regular ticket? Now that MagicBands can be bought at the Disney Store and can be used with offsite tickets I really like the idea of not having to mess with pulling out a paper ticket. One less thing for me to lose!  We had thought about eating lunch at Be Our Guest but I see that it now needs a FP+, but it is a FP+ that can only be linked to actual onsite resort reservations. Has anyone been able to eat at BOG with the Genie Card since this change?



Would also love to hear about BOG for lunch,


----------



## WendyLou

I have started Logan's PTR!!! Please give it a glance when you have a minute. Not sure how to get it to show on the wish trip page??


----------



## SirDuff

WendyLou said:


> I have started Logan's PTR!!! Please give it a glance when you have a minute. Not sure how to get it to show on the wish trip page??




Logan's PTR

To do it yourself:

1) Go to the trip report's first page (or you can open a specific post by clicking the post number in the top right corner) and copy the URL.

2) Type your new post in this thread (or whatever thread).

3) Type what you want the link to say (I went with "Logan's PTR").

4) Highlight the link words and click the icon that looks like a globe with a paperclip in front of it (I don't think it is a paperclip, but is what it looks like to me). You find this in the second/bottom row of icons just on top of the box you are typing in.

5) Paste the URL you copied in step 1 into the box and hit okay.

Logan is a cutie!

ETA - If I might be so bold as to make a suggestion?  I found your PTR very difficult to read as it had large blocks of text.  It would make it easier if you were to go in an add some paragraphs.


----------



## WendyLou

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3356859


----------



## WendyLou

SirDuff said:


> Logan's PTR
> 
> To do it yourself:
> 
> 1) Go to the trip report's first page (or you can open a specific post by clicking the post number in the top right corner) and copy the URL.
> 
> 2) Type your new post in this thread (or whatever thread).
> 
> 3) Type what you want the link to say (I went with "Logan's PTR").
> 
> 4) Highlight the link words and click the icon that looks like a globe with a paperclip in front of it (I don't think it is a paperclip, but is what it looks like to me). You find this in the second/bottom row of icons just on top of the box you are typing in.
> 
> 5) Paste the URL you copied in step 1 into the box and hit okay.
> 
> Logan is a cutie!
> 
> ETA - If I might be so bold as to make a suggestion?  I found your PTR very difficult to read as it had large blocks of text.  It would make it easier if you were to go in an add some paragraphs.



Thanks, I would have never figured that out!! I have learned a lot today.  I've also added paragraphs,sorry, I started writing and it just kept going. Hard to condense all that has happened.


----------



## SirDuff

WendyLou said:


> Thanks, I would have never figured that out!! I have learned a lot today.  I've also added paragraphs,sorry, I started writing and it just kept going. Hard to condense all that has happened.



You're most welcome!  And no need to apologise.  I debated saying anything (as I didn't want to seem to be criticizing you), but I didn't want people to skip over it due to difficultly with reading it.

I have to say it again - super cute kids you've got!


----------



## WendyLou

SirDuff said:


> I have to say it again - super cute kids you've got!



Thank you, I think they're pretty cute myself!


----------



## FaithsWish

WendyLou said:


> Thank you, I think they're pretty cute myself!



I totally agree! Your kiddos are adorable! Heading over to your PTR to follow along!


----------



## 2lovebugs

Hello everyone! It has been a while since I last posted an update. CG has been given her dates for her MAW trip. They are Jan. 19 to Jan. 25. We are very excited! We still don't have too much information about the trip yet. I am hoping we hear from our MAW volunteers soon . The kids only know that CG was approved for a Disney MAW but the dates are still a surprise for them. I love reading everyone's trip updates!


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> I totally agree! Your kiddos are adorable! Heading over to your PTR to follow along!



Thank you!


----------



## WendyLou

2lovebugs said:


> Hello everyone! It has been a while since I last posted an update. CG has been given her dates for her MAW trip. They are Jan. 19 to Jan. 25. We are very excited! We still don't have too much information about the trip yet. I am hoping we hear from our MAW volunteers soon . The kids only know that CG was approved for a Disney MAW but the dates are still a surprise for them. I love reading everyone's trip updates!



So soon, how exciting!! Are you going to tell them before the trip or keep it a surprise?


----------



## FaithsWish

2lovebugs said:


> Hello everyone! It has been a while since I last posted an update. CG has been given her dates for her MAW trip. They are Jan. 19 to Jan. 25. We are very excited! We still don't have too much information about the trip yet. I am hoping we hear from our MAW volunteers soon . The kids only know that CG was approved for a Disney MAW but the dates are still a surprise for them. I love reading everyone's trip updates!



Yay!! How exciting!


----------



## 2lovebugs

Thanks you guys! We haven't told the kids yet when the trip will be. Our volunteers said they wanted their next visit to be a surprise. I am getting a little nerves since we are so close to our dates and don't know much. I am sure everything will work out great though. I can't wait to hear what they have planned!


----------



## 2lovebugs

I do have a question! My mind goes in a hundred different direction and right now I am trying to get all the info about flying as possible. We will be taking CG's medication with us of course. Most of these are pills but we do have a couple of liquids. I was reading on TSA regulations on liquids and saw that it stated you can let the security know you have medication in a bottle larger then 3.4 oz. and they will check it for you without a problem. Has anyone had to do this? I don't want to put her medications in our suite case to be checked just in case it gets lost. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## FaithsWish

2lovebugs said:


> I do have a question! My mind goes in a hundred different direction and right now I am trying to get all the info about flying as possible. We will be taking CG's medication with us of course. Most of these are pills but we do have a couple of liquids. I was reading on TSA regulations on liquids and saw that it stated you can let the security know you have medication in a bottle larger then 3.4 oz. and they will check it for you without a problem. Has anyone had to do this? I don't want to put her medications in our suite case to be checked just in case it gets lost. Any help would be appreciated!



We have flown a few times with Faith's liquid medications. I keep all of her meds in one bag in my carry on. I made sure they were all in the original bottles with the pharmacy labels on. Never had any problems!


----------



## spacecanada

All liquid/gel/aerosol medications should be placed in one large clear zip top bag marked 'essential medication', in addition to your 1-litre toiletries or other restricted liquids/gels/aerosol bag, if you have one (we rarely do).  Ensure they are in original containers, with prescription labels, and travelling with the person on that prescription label.  (So make sure your family sticks together if parents carry meds for their children.)

Be aware that checked baggage may also get very cold, so any medication or supplies that are temperature sensitive should be in your carry on as well, and should be exempt from the 1-litre restrictions.  (i.e. insulin, epinephrine, refrigerated medications with cooling packs.)  There are some fuzzy restrictions on what is an acceptable cooling pack/device for medications that need to be kept cool.  That's one you will have to ask about, since I've never had a solid good answer.  (Although frozen peas are good if you aren't crossing international borders, since they are a solid that won't melt.)

I've never had TSA (or CATSA) bat an eye at my large bag of medical supplies.  Many of them don't even take a second look at the bag.  (Although the contents are clearly visible and in their original containers with prescription labels.)

There are few restrictions, but most essential medical supplies are permitted in your carry on.  Any questions, call your local airport and ask to speak with the passenger screening department (TSA or CATSA).


----------



## 2lovebugs

spacecanada said:


> All liquid/gel/aerosol medications should be placed in one large clear zip top bag marked 'essential medication', in addition to your 1-litre toiletries or other restricted liquids/gels/aerosol bag, if you have one (we rarely do).  Ensure they are in original containers, with prescription labels, and travelling with the person on that prescription label.  (So make sure your family sticks together if parents carry meds for their children.)
> 
> Be aware that checked baggage may also get very cold, so any medication or supplies that are temperature sensitive should be in your carry on as well, and should be exempt from the 1-litre restrictions.  (i.e. insulin, epinephrine, refrigerated medications with cooling packs.)  There are some fuzzy restrictions on what is an acceptable cooling pack/device for medications that need to be kept cool.  That's one you will have to ask about, since I've never had a solid good answer.  (Although frozen peas are good if you aren't crossing international borders, since they are a solid that won't melt.)
> 
> I've never had TSA (or CATSA) bat an eye at my large bag of medical supplies.  Many of them don't even take a second look at the bag.  (Although the contents are clearly visible and in their original containers with prescription labels.)
> 
> There are few restrictions, but most essential medical supplies are permitted in your carry on.  Any questions, call your local airport and ask to speak with the passenger screening department (TSA or CATSA).





FaithsWish said:


> We have flown a few times with Faith's liquid medications. I keep all of her meds in one bag in my carry on. I made sure they were all in the original bottles with the pharmacy labels on. Never had any problems!



 Thank you spacecanada and FaithsWish! I am glad to hear that they are very understanding of medication. I am a little less stressed now. Thank you to both of you again for all of your help!


----------



## lanejudy

As PP's have indicated -- the liquid meds can go in your carry-on and are not subject to the 3-1-1 rule.  Keep them separate -- either a separate ziploc bag, or if you have a lot of medical items to carry-on, you may bring an additional carry-on bag that is just "medical" needs (meds, equipment, etc.) and it doesn't count towards your carry-on baggage allowance.   The key is to DECLARE the separate medical items before TSA starts to scan your belongings.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Betty Rohrer

if you have enough meds and equipment to do in one carryon bag, place in one bag but do not place anything else like a change of clothes. just let
TSA agent at scanner know bag has meds and med equipment as it is scanned. it can take you a little longer to get thru check point, just take your time and be ready to answer their questions. you will not be first person to have to take meds thru checkpoint. just make sure everything in original bottles or containers. to 2lovebugs: if staying at Give Kids The World make sure you bring an extra suitcase for trip home or at least a lot of extra room in your cases. plan to do some of the special activities at the Village. Have a great trip


----------



## 2lovebugs

Lots of great ideas! Thank you all so much! I might do the idea of having a separate bag for her meds. She might need her nebulizer while we are down there. CG has been battling congestion for a few months now. She has not needed it too often, but it would be great to have it just in case. I didn't realize that you can have a medication bag and it now count for a carry on. That's great news! I am very excited about having to need an extra bag for goodies for the kids. Its all becoming very real!


----------



## WendyLou

2lovebugs said:


> Lots of great ideas! Thank you all so much! I might do the idea of having a separate bag for her meds. She might need her nebulizer while we are down there. CG has been battling congestion for a few months now. She has not needed it too often, but it would be great to have it just in case. I didn't realize that you can have a medication bag and it now count for a carry on. That's great news! I am very excited about having to need an extra bag for goodies for the kids. Its all becoming very real!



I also have been told several times to get an extra bag for the goodies! So stinking excited.


----------



## Kristi77

If your medication is a liquid it's ok.......we needed a script for each medication and a letter from our doctor and we were fine with all the meds and equipment on the plane. I packed a carryon that I carried with all AJs meds and equipment.  I also highly recommend bringing a bag....you will need it.we end up buying one there and it still wasn't big enough lol


----------



## 2lovebugs

WendyLou said:


> I also have been told several times to get an extra bag for the goodies! So stinking excited.



Me too!!  It's been so hard not to tell CG and LJ!



Kristi77 said:


> If your medication is a liquid it's ok.......we needed a script for each medication and a letter from our doctor and we were fine with all the meds and equipment on the plane. I packed a carryon that I carried with all AJs meds and equipment.  I also highly recommend bringing a bag....you will need it.we end up buying one there and it still wasn't big enough lol



That's what I might do, get a letter from her Doc. I want to make sure everything goes as smooth as possible. It sounds like you guys had a great trip. I cant wait to read all about!


----------



## FaithsWish

I asked this a while ago, but it may have gotten overlooked since it was in a longer post.

Has anyone on a wish trip had luck getting into BOG for lunch since they started the FP+ thing? What was your experience regarding wait times? 

Since we do not get our tickets until orientation at GKTW, we won't be able to link through MDE until then.....so the chance of any FP+ being available is slim.


----------



## lanejudy

BOG FP+ is separate from the rest of the FP+ system and tickets.  I believe the BOG FP+ are only offered to guests staying onsite.  So I'd recommend you ask your Wish organizers and/or GKTW if they have any ability to help getting your party in at BOG.  I don't know if it will help, but it can't hurt.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> I asked this a while ago, but it may have gotten overlooked since it was in a longer post.  Has anyone on a wish trip had luck getting into BOG for lunch since they started the FP+ thing? What was your experience regarding wait times?  Since we do not get our tickets until orientation at GKTW, we won't be able to link through MDE until then.....so the chance of any FP+ being available is slim.



If you can't get anything worked out with your wish grantors make sure and walk up and ask at BOG maybe they would be willing to try to work in a wish family or tell you a better time to return. Hope it all works our.


----------



## FaithsWish

Lanejudy and WendyLou thank you! I will probably send one of the big kids or DH to see if it is possible to get in. 

Since we will have our adult kiddos with us, DH and I are going to take one evening and sneak off to Epcot for a grown up dinner! Faith will enjoy some time with her brothers and sister at the GKTW party and we will enjoy a break and a chance to see Illuminations. Win-win!!!


----------



## 2lovebugs

This might have been answered before so please forgive me. I looked but this actual question didn't seem to be anywhere. I was wondering if the tickets for Universal Studios and Island Adventure from MAW include The Hogwarts Express Train ride between the two parks?


----------



## WendyLou

2lovebugs said:


> This might have been answered before so please forgive me. I looked but this actually question I have didn't seem to be anywhere. I was wondering if the tickets for Universal Studios and Island Adventure from MAW include The Hogwarts Express Train ride between the two parks?



someone can correct me if i'm mistaken but i was under the impression that it is included since the US/IOA tickets we have are "hoppers" or universals version of the multi-park per day ticket.


----------



## FaithsWish

My understanding is that the only thing you need to ride the Hogwarts Express is a Park Hopper ticket and the Universal tickets from GKTW are hoppers.


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> Lanejudy and WendyLou thank you! I will probably send one of the big kids or DH to see if it is possible to get in.
> 
> Since we will have our adult kiddos with us, DH and I are going to take one evening and sneak off to Epcot for a grown up dinner! Faith will enjoy some time with her brothers and sister at the GKTW party and we will enjoy a break and a chance to see Illuminations. Win-win!!!



wow, an adult dinner sounds so relaxing! wish we could do that. Not sure Logan would fare to well being supervised by Tyler (10)


----------



## 2lovebugs

WendyLou said:


> someone can correct me if i'm mistaken but i was under the impression that it is included since the US/IOA tickets we have are "hoppers" or universals version of the multi-park per day ticket.





FaithsWish said:


> My understanding is that the only thing you need to ride the Hogwarts Express is a Park Hopper ticket and the Universal tickets from GKTW are hoppers.



Oh Yay!! I am not sure who is going to more excited about this news, myself or the kids! Thank you so much for your help WendyLou and FaithsWish!


----------



## 2lovebugs

FaithsWish said:


> Lanejudy and WendyLou thank you! I will probably send one of the big kids or DH to see if it is possible to get in.
> 
> Since we will have our adult kiddos with us, DH and I are going to take one evening and sneak off to Epcot for a grown up dinner! Faith will enjoy some time with her brothers and sister at the GKTW party and we will enjoy a break and a chance to see Illuminations. Win-win!!!



This sounds like a wonderful idea!


----------



## FaithsWish

Due to differing college, internship, and research schedules, my older three kids have not all been together in 3 years! So for the first time in 3 years I get to hug all four of my kids at the same time! Plus, they should be happy to see each other instead of squabbling. So there should be no complaints about keeping an eye on Faith for one evening.


----------



## Topdogie01

FaithsWish said:


> Can we talk MagicBands and BOG? Not together of course.
> 
> Once we receive our complimentary tickets to WDW at GKTW, can we link them to a MagicBand like a regular ticket? Now that MagicBands can be bought at the Disney Store and can be used with offsite tickets I really like the idea of not having to mess with pulling out a paper ticket. One less thing for me to lose!



yes. when you get your tickets (plastic cards, have rfid chip in it like the magic band) you can enter the code to tie each card to a magicband and not have to carry the cards on you anymore. might want to the first day just to get into the parks. 

also keep an eye that you attatch the right card to the right person if adding the card after you enter the parks, as i accidently added fiancee's card to grandpa's magicband  that was a fun mistake lol.

for the BOG one i would call dining reservations and ask them? they might be able to work some magic. when we actually got our dates, it was almost too late to get dinner reservations anywhere due to other people booking 90 days out while we had around 30 days. then the day of our one reservation, we decided to invite my cousin who lives in the area to eat with us. queue me spending a half hour on the phone on a disney bus (we choose to take the bus since it calms child and puts him to sleep ) trying to change our reservation to add one more adult. at first they could not do it, but was advised to call back in a few hours to see if there are any cancellations. they were able to add him, but we had to push our reservation time back an hour to accommodate the party size.


2lovebugs said:


> This might have been answered before so please forgive me. I looked but this actual question didn't seem to be anywhere. I was wondering if the tickets for Universal Studios and Island Adventure from MAW include The Hogwarts Express Train ride between the two parks?



you CAN! the only thing required to ride the train is admission to both parks. either having a hopper (GKTW tickets are) or buying a ticket/adding hopper before being allowed to board the train.

if your kids (or anyone in your party....) likes harry potter and spell casting, id reccomend buying one of the interactive wands. my entire party had fun playing with it. my wish child (4) only had trouble with like 2 spells and a cast member walked up behind him to do the spell for him without him noticing since he had troubles. the look on his face was proceless!

also remember that to get your universal tickets they will be at the willcall area, and you need to use a credit card with your name on it to verify who you are, and need the phone number for the reservation (on the paperwork GKTW gives you at orientation in the universial envelope), and we had a prepaid credit card (debit i think is the right term for it?) that actually has my name on it so i just used that.





ps: i know my trip report is not done. have been busy. getting back the night before thanksgiving, then the holiday rish. then gettnig sick. and the whole house passing sickness back and forth is no fun. now im trying to find quiet time to finish writing it and message the mods to move it to the right area.


----------



## WendyLou

Topdogie01 said:


> if your kids (or anyone in your party....) likes harry potter and spell casting, id reccomend buying one of the interactive wands. my entire party had fun playing with it. my wish child (4) only had trouble with like 2 spells and a cast member walked up behind him to do the spell for him without him noticing since he had troubles. the look on his face was proceless!
> 
> Do you by any chance remember how much the interactive wands were? We're trying to figure how much to save for food , gifts for the kids,  etc


----------



## Topdogie01

WendyLou said:


> Topdogie01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if your kids (or anyone in your party....) likes harry potter and spell casting, id reccomend buying one of the interactive wands. my entire party had fun playing with it. my wish child (4) only had trouble with like 2 spells and a cast member walked up behind him to do the spell for him without him noticing since he had troubles. the look on his face was proceless!
> 
> Do you by any chance remember how much the interactive wands were? We're trying to figure how much to save for food , gifts for the kids,  etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was about 50. I think like 48 something. Unless everyone needs thier own interactive wand, you could share a single one like we did. Make sure to check out the dark side of town.. and check your wand map in there, there might be a secret to be revealed.
> 
> Your child scares easily I wouldn't have them do the door spell there as it blows a gust of air at your hand and can scare you. It scared my child who immediately tried to cast a protronus spell.
Click to expand...


----------



## FaithsWish

I know that GKTW does a 9am and 7:45pm orientation, but the guide also mentions "most afternoons". Does anyone have an idea of the approximate time the afternoon orientations are held?


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> I know that GKTW does a 9am and 7:45pm orientation, but the guide also mentions "most afternoons". Does anyone have an idea of the approximate time the afternoon orientations are held?



Would also love to know this. Hoping we are arriving early afternoon.


----------



## chcmama

We just got my sons dates confirmed.  We are going Jan 29-Feb 4  DH and I are hoping to extend it though.  I haven't really been on here for a while, I posted something  a few months ago when we first were putting in for his wish.  So just another intro.  I have 3 kiddos, dd 17, dd 13, and ds 9, my oldest and youngest have cystic fibrosis.  My dd went on a cruise for her MAW about 6 years ago.  We are excited and now I need to start planning


----------



## WendyLou

chcmama said:


> We just got my sons dates confirmed.  We are going Jan 29-Feb 4  DH and I are hoping to extend it though.  I haven't really been on here for a while, I posted something  a few months ago when we first were putting in for his wish.  So just another intro.  I have 3 kiddos, dd 17, dd 13, and ds 9, my oldest and youngest have cystic fibrosis.  My dd went on a cruise for her MAW about 6 years ago.  We are excited and now I need to start planning



Yay for dates! Just around the corner. Welcome


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama said:


> We just got my sons dates confirmed.  We are going Jan 29-Feb 4  DH and I are hoping to extend it though.  I haven't really been on here for a while, I posted something  a few months ago when we first were putting in for his wish.  So just another intro.  I have 3 kiddos, dd 17, dd 13, and ds 9, my oldest and youngest have cystic fibrosis.  My dd went on a cruise for her MAW about 6 years ago.  We are excited and now I need to start planning



How exciting! Yay for dates!!


----------



## wimom02

My 7 year old daughter was approved for her trip through Make a Wish.  We have had the dates and plane reservation information for a while.  We will be at Give kids the world village January 4 - 11th  and extending the trip 3 days, flying back 1/14/15.   I'm getting everything ready last minute and have a few questions.

Our send off party isn't until 1/3/14.  Is it typical to get the spending money and Make a Wish t shirts at the send off party?  Does just the child get a shirt? I've  seen pictures with everyone in the family having them and just the children.  My daughter loves to match her dad and brother, so I thought I should get a shirt for them.  Do you think I should order them online?  It is too late to have them sent to our home, but could I send them to GKTW directly?  I tried emailing our wish coordinator, but she is out of the office for the holidays.  I think our wish granters who is organizing the send off party only has a shirt for our daughter.

My daughter is so excited for this trip.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Is it typical to get the spending money and Make a Wish t shirts at the send off party?  
. . .  most MAW chapters work this way

Does just the child get a shirt? 
. . . depends upon the chapter and how much money they have
. . . usually only the MAW child gets a free ****
. . . however, I have seen IMMEDIATE family members get one

Do you think I should order them online?  
. . . unless MAW already has sizes, this is the best way
. . . pretty late to order them any other way

It is too late to have them sent to our home, but could I send them to GKTW directly?
. . . yes
. . . make sure the ressie date and arrival date are included

I think our wish granters who is organizing the send off party only has a shirt for our daughter.
. . . as I mentioned, this is the usually pattern


----------



## wimom02

TheRustyScupper said:


> Is it typical to get the spending money and Make a Wish t shirts at the send off party?
> . . .  most MAW chapters work this way
> 
> Does just the child get a shirt?
> . . . depends upon the chapter and how much money they have
> . . . usually only the MAW child gets a free ****
> . . . however, I have seen IMMEDIATE family members get one
> 
> Do you think I should order them online?
> . . . unless MAW already has sizes, this is the best way
> . . . pretty late to order them any other way
> 
> It is too late to have them sent to our home, but could I send them to GKTW directly?
> . . . yes
> . . . make sure the ressie date and arrival date are included
> 
> I think our wish granters who is organizing the send off party only has a shirt for our daughter.
> . . . as I mentioned, this is the usually pattern




Thank you so much for taking the time to answer. I ordered the tshirts and they will be sent to GKTW village.


----------



## FaithsWish

wimom02 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to answer. I ordered the tshirts and they will be sent to GKTW village.



I think that the idea of ordering them online and sent to GKTW is a perfect solution! We have ordered shirts for the other kids and us, but we have a lot more time than you do. 

I hope you have a fantastic time!!!!


----------



## WendyLou

Hi guys, hope you all are well.  quick question, do you think we could do Seaworld in 1/2 day on our wish trip or does it need to be a full day. We're ok to not do every attraction and show but would love to get the dolphin feeding, one ocean, Antarctica and the sharks in and maybe manta if possible. Think 1/2 day is possible?


----------



## FaithsWish

Hi WendyLou! I hope you had a wonderful holiday! We have SeaWorld scheduled as a half day with AK as the other half. We will start in AK, then SW in the afternoon. I will let you know how it goes when we get back!


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> Hi WendyLou! I hope you had a wonderful holiday! We have SeaWorld scheduled as a half day with AK as the other half. We will start in AK, then SW in the afternoon. I will let you know how it goes when we get back!



Thanks Faith's Wish!


----------



## FaithsWish

I have been making good use of the Silhouette Cameo that was under the Christmas Tree. 






[/url]Mickey Head balloon shirts. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

These are for Mayor Clayton's surprise birthday party at GKTW!






[/url]Pirate Mickey by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

I just started on these, they are for the Princess and Pirate Party at GKTW. We will all be "pirates" and Faith wants to be a princess. A pirate princess! LOL Still trying to figure out how to do that one. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> I have been making good use of the Silhouette Cameo that was under the Christmas Tree.   [/URL]Mickey Head balloon shirts. by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]  These are for Mayor Clayton's surprise birthday party at GKTW!  [/URL]Pirate Mickey by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]  I just started on these, they are for the Princess and Pirate Party at GKTW. We will all be "pirates" and Faith wants to be a princess. A pirate princess! LOL Still trying to figure out how to do that one.  HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!



These are awesome!!! Love them.m So wishin I was crafty.


----------



## Topdogie01

wimom02 said:


> Our send off party isn't until 1/3/14.  Is it typical to get the spending money and Make a Wish t shirts at the send off party?  Does just the child get a shirt? I've  seen pictures with everyone in the family having them and just the children.  My daughter loves to match her dad and brother, so I thought I should get a shirt for them.  Do you think I should order them online?  It is too late to have them sent to our home, but could I send them to GKTW directly?  I tried emailing our wish coordinator, but she is out of the office for the holidays.  I think our wish granters who is organizing the send off party only has a shirt for our daughter.
> 
> My daughter is so excited for this trip.



we got a pre-paid debit card (with my name printed on the card, had to use it for verification for will call tickets at universial, GKTW orientation will explain it), and was told the card would not be funded until 1-3 days before our trip. we decided to use a local atm to withdraw the money and move to our own checking accounts so we did not have to deal with the fees associated with the prepaid card.

for my sons trip, everyone in the party got Make a Wish shirts (although im not sure if our local MAW voluteers bought them for us or not).

if you dont all get a shirt, you could also buy matching shirts inside the gift shop at give kids the world.. i mean who DOESNT want a ice cream for breakfast shirt?!


----------



## chcmama

I have a question as I am trying to plan our trip.  From what I understand reading peoples trip reports, we get front of the line at WDW. Is it the same at Universal and Sea World?  I have only been here one other time and I did a lot of planning on which days we went to which parks and followed the touring plans and we had a great time and not a lot of lines.  Seems like with the perk of the front of the line i don't need to do quite so much planning.  I really just want to make a few ADR's at a handful of places so I am just trying to figure out what days we plan to be at what parks for that.  Thanks for any tips you can give, I love planning our family trips but usually have a lot more time than I am this time.  We leave 1-29!  So excited but feel like I'm cramming for a test


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama said:


> I have a question as I am trying to plan our trip.  From what I understand reading peoples trip reports, we get front of the line at WDW. Is it the same at Universal and Sea World?  I have only been here one other time and I did a lot of planning on which days we went to which parks and followed the touring plans and we had a great time and not a lot of lines.  Seems like with the perk of the front of the line i don't need to do quite so much planning.  I really just want to make a few ADR's at a handful of places so I am just trying to figure out what days we plan to be at what parks for that.  Thanks for any tips you can give, I love planning our family trips but usually have a lot more time than I am this time.  We leave 1-29!  So excited but feel like I'm cramming for a test



From reading trip reports it seem to me that the FOTL also applies to Universal and SeaWorld.


----------



## SirDuff

chcmama said:


> I have a question as I am trying to plan our trip.  From what I understand reading peoples trip reports, we get front of the line at WDW. Is it the same at Universal and Sea World?  I have only been here one other time and I did a lot of planning on which days we went to which parks and followed the touring plans and we had a great time and not a lot of lines.  Seems like with the perk of the front of the line i don't need to do quite so much planning.  I really just want to make a few ADR's at a handful of places so I am just trying to figure out what days we plan to be at what parks for that.  Thanks for any tips you can give, I love planning our family trips but usually have a lot more time than I am this time.  We leave 1-29!  So excited but feel like I'm cramming for a test



We've never done a MAW trip to Universal, but, from what I've read, Universal is even better at FOTL than WDW.


----------



## WendyLou

SirDuff said:


> We've never done a MAW trip to Universal, but, from what I've read, Universal is even better at FOTL than WDW.



Yes, this is what I've read as well.


----------



## WendyLou

chcmama said:


> I have a question as I am trying to plan our trip.  From what I understand reading peoples trip reports, we get front of the line at WDW. Is it the same at Universal and Sea World?  I have only been here one other time and I did a lot of planning on which days we went to which parks and followed the touring plans and we had a great time and not a lot of lines.  Seems like with the perk of the front of the line i don't need to do quite so much planning.  I really just want to make a few ADR's at a handful of places so I am just trying to figure out what days we plan to be at what parks for that.  Thanks for any tips you can give, I love planning our family trips but usually have a lot more time than I am this time.  We leave 1-29!  So excited but feel like I'm cramming for a test



Congrats on your upcoming trip! It's so soon! I love planning Disney trips as well. Hope you are able to get all the ADRs you would like.


----------



## SirDuff

Thought you might enjoy this story that a friend posted on FB




> Yesterday at the Halifax airport I spotted a family at the WestJet gate going to Orlando. All the family were wearing blue "Make-A-Wish" shirts. A little boy, maybe 4-5 years old was in a white one with a gorgeous metallic superhero cape. He was running around like he was on top of the world. Given that they were going to Orlando, I assume they were headed to Disney. While eating lunch, I heard a peculiar announcement saying that the keys to the plane had been "lost" but all was well as "Super Pete" had "found" the keys and they could fly to Florida. When I looked over at the desk the pilot had lifted up Pete for everyone to see and everyone was clapping.


----------



## chcmama

SirDuff said:


> Thought you might enjoy this story that a friend posted on FB



That is really neat, thanks for sharing.

I have a question for those of you that have extended your wish trips.  I asked our granters and they said that they do but don't encourage it because it is complicated since we have to find our own place to stay and return rental car and rent another, these were what I expected but they also said we would have to find our own way home from the airport which is almost 2 hours from home for us.  I thought this was strange because we are just coming home a different day I thought they would still get us home from the airport.  But, still it is fine as long as we know ahead of time, kind of a pain but we can work it out.  But I emailed the wish granter about extending one more day but if things had already been set for the day I said before that was fine.  He responded it didn't really matter what day we came back and by me asking if everything was already set up for us on the 7th did I realize that after the 4th everything was up to us including rescheduled air travel back home.  I'm a little confused by this so emailed him back to clarify because that was the only thing I thought they were taking care of.  Any one else extend trip and feel like MAW left you hanging?  Don't get me wrong I think MAW is amazing with everything they do, just a little confused by the way things are handled with extending the trip.
Thanks for any insight


----------



## WendyLou

SirDuff said:


> Thought you might enjoy this story that a friend posted on FB




Love this!


----------



## FaithsWish

SirDuff said:


> Thought you might enjoy this story that a friend posted on FB&#133;


This made me tear up!! How awesome!


----------



## chcmama

I just started our pre-trip report.  Here is the link http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52834015#post52834015


----------



## FaithsWish

I thought I would share.  Here are the 4 matching family shirts I have made for the nights we will be attending the parties at GKTW. Halloween Party, Christmas Party, Surprise Birthday Party and Pirates and Princess Party.  Only 56 more days!






[/url]Shirts by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 2lovebugs

I love the shirts!!!

So we leave in two weeks from today! Very excited and a little stressed. We haven't heard from our MAW Volunteers yet. Is this normal? I'm sure everything will be fine I'm just stressing  . We did recieve a pamphlet from Give Kids The World Resort with our check in day so that's good. Thanks for the help!


----------



## FaithsWish

2lovebugs said:


> I love the shirts!!!
> 
> So we leave in two weeks from today! Very excited and a little stressed. We haven't heard from our MAW Volunteers yet. Is this normal? I'm sure everything will be fine I'm just stressing  . We did recieve a pamphlet from Give Kids The World Resort with our check in day so that's good. Thanks for the help!



Two weeks?!? Oh my gosh! That is coming up so fast! 

My MAW coordinator told me that once she sent me the flight info, I probably wouldn't hear from anyone again until about 1 week prior to departure. That is when our MAW Wish Granters would most likely give us our papers and a small amount of spending money. 

Can you maybe send a little email to put your mind at ease?


----------



## 2lovebugs

Ok...we haven't even received our flight information! I think I will email and see.


----------



## ButterflyEffect

chcmama said:


> That is really neat, thanks for sharing.
> 
> I have a question for those of you that have extended your wish trips.  I asked our granters and they said that they do but don't encourage it because it is complicated since we have to find our own place to stay and return rental car and rent another, these were what I expected but they also said we would have to find our own way home from the airport which is almost 2 hours from home for us.  I thought this was strange because we are just coming home a different day I thought they would still get us home from the airport.  But, still it is fine as long as we know ahead of time, kind of a pain but we can work it out.  But I emailed the wish granter about extending one more day but if things had already been set for the day I said before that was fine.  He responded it didn't really matter what day we came back and by me asking if everything was already set up for us on the 7th did I realize that after the 4th everything was up to us including rescheduled air travel back home.  I'm a little confused by this so emailed him back to clarify because that was the only thing I thought they were taking care of.  Any one else extend trip and feel like MAW left you hanging?  Don't get me wrong I think MAW is amazing with everything they do, just a little confused by the way things are handled with extending the trip.
> Thanks for any insight



Did you find out any more about this?  Seems odd that your return days wouldn't just be changed by them.


----------



## FaithsWish

2lovebugs said:


> Ok...we haven't even received our flight information! I think I will email and see.



We were lucky and received our flight information last month. We needed to coordinate flights with our oldest daughter. While she is officially part of Faith's wish and is listed with us at GKTW, she is not included financially so we needed to buy her tickets and flight.


----------



## chcmama

ButterflyEffect said:


> Did you find out any more about this?  Seems odd that your return days wouldn't just be changed by them.



I asked him to clarify about the flights and he said that MAW pays for the flight but i guess they usually leave it to us to reschedule.  However, we don't have any flight info to change it.  He did offer to check with the people who schedule and see if they could change it for us if we wanted.  I told him that would be great so hopefully they are able to do that for us.


----------



## FaithsWish

Since this post has picked up a bit recently, I will ask a question from a while ago again.

Has anyone (or is anyone) used Magicbands with MAW? Can we use it with the GKTW tickets? I can really see the advantage of not having to keep track of a ticket and photopass. It would be very nice to just use the band.

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> Since this post has picked up a bit recently, I will ask a question from a while ago again.
> 
> Has anyone (or is anyone) used Magicbands with MAW? Can we use it with the GKTW tickets? I can really see the advantage of not having to keep track of a ticket and photopass. It would be very nice to just use the band.
> 
> Bueller? Bueller?



I've been wondering the same thing, wonder if it is worth the extra $ to get them.  I know my kids would like them.


----------



## FaithsWish

Question for prior Wish Trip families!

I am considering getting a bag to attach to the back of Faith's wheelchair. It would hold her extra clothes and some of her equipment. 

My concern is when we are actually on rides, how safe will the bag be? I've heard of backpacks being taken out of strollers and such that are left in stroller parking. Does this happen to bags on wheelchairs also? Did many of you leave the bag attached to the chair?

Related....what kind of bag do you have?


----------



## FaithsWish

A while ago I had asked a question about afternoon orientations at GKTW. I contacted GKTW directly and just in case anyone else has the same question, here is the response: 

_We have family orientation every day at 9:00am and 7:45pm. Sometimes there is an afternoon orientation scheduled, but we determine that each day based on the time and number of arrivals for the day. More than likely there will be a mid-afternoon orientation, but like I said, we wont determine a time for that until the day of. Orientation will last about 45 minutes. Once you arrive, if the scheduled orientation times dont work for your family, please feel free to ask our front desk staff or Manager on Duty about the possibility of a private orientation. If we are able, we will certainly do that for you!_

Hope it can help someone else. 

Hope everyone is doing well during this bitter cold! 

Someone needs to let Elsa know that this cold bothers some of us.


----------



## that's nice

FaithsWish said:


> Question for prior Wish Trip families!
> 
> I am considering getting a bag to attach to the back of Faith's wheelchair. It would hold her extra clothes and some of her equipment.
> 
> My concern is when we are actually on rides, how safe will the bag be? I've heard of backpacks being taken out of strollers and such that are left in stroller parking. Does this happen to bags on wheelchairs also? Did many of you leave the bag attached to the chair?
> 
> Related....what kind of bag do you have?



How heavy do you expect the bag to be? I carry or connect to our stroller a backpack and when we get to a ride I bring it with me. I usually keep electronics, chargers, clothes, etc in the bag.


----------



## chcmama

Just heard from our wish granters tonight about flights and changing our flights home.  They booked our flights for returning on Feb 4th which is when Caleb's wish trip would end and since we want to extend it, it is up to us to call and change it.  I called tonight to change it and it is $125 per person change fee plus the difference in ticket price   I was not expecting this big of charge.  We wanted to extend to the 8th but the ticket prices are higher so if we do still extend our trip we will probably come home the 7th instead because the ticket price is lower.  Just feeling a little frustrated because I didn't really expect the plane change fee, I guess I thought they would just book our return flight home for the day we wanted to come home and avoid change fees.  I guess they really don't like people extending their trips.


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama, awwww....I'm sorry that this is turning into quite a hassle. 

Our chapter of MAW doesn't allow families to extend. At first we thought they did so we made all our plans based on being able to extend. I was so sad when they told me that they didn't. But now when I look at what we have planned, I'm not sure we would have the energy left for those extra days. 

I hope you can get some resolution on it. Be sure to keep us in the loop!


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> A while ago I had asked a question about afternoon orientations at GKTW. I contacted GKTW directly and just in case anyone else has the same question, here is the response:  We have family orientation every day at 9:00am and 7:45pm. Sometimes there is an afternoon orientation scheduled, but we determine that each day based on the time and number of arrivals for the day. More than likely there will be a mid-afternoon orientation, but like I said, we won&#146;t determine a time for that until the day of. Orientation will last about 45 minutes. Once you arrive, if the scheduled orientation times don&#146;t work for your family, please feel free to ask our front desk staff or Manager on Duty about the possibility of a private orientation. If we are able, we will certainly do that for you!  Hope it can help someone else.   Hope everyone is doing well during this bitter cold!  Someone needs to let Elsa know that this cold bothers some of us.



Thanks, this is the info I was needing. I am hoping we will have an early flight and can possibly utilize this afternoon option if it is offered that day.   It is freezing here, but no snow my oldest had a 2hr delay yesterday due to the cold. Elsa is not listening


----------



## TheRustyScupper

FaithsWish said:


> . . . Our chapter of MAW doesn't allow families to extend. At first we thought they did so we made all our plans based on being able to extend. I was so sad when they told me that they didn't . . .




1) Different chapters function differently.
2) MANY do not have/allow extensions, because it simply causes hassles.
3) In several instances, families were stranded because they didn't fully work out the extension details.
4) Even though not their issue or problem, MAW took the bad publicity hit.
5) Now, many simply have the arrangements and let them stand.


----------



## FaithsWish

TheRustyScupper said:


> 3) In several instances, families were stranded because they didn't fully work out the extension details. 4) Even though not their issue or problem, MAW took the bad publicity hit.



I think I remember one of those instances. Now that I am finished with our itinerary, I don't think we would have the energy for extending!


----------



## chcmama

We decided to still go ahead and extend our trip, with 2 days of travel we would only have 5 days in Florida and just felt we wouldn't have as much time as we would like to have and coming all the way from the west coast seemed like it was worth it.  So we will come home on the 7th and just had to pay change fee to airline no difference in ticket price.  Everything has been taken care of for our extension except getting home from the airport.  DH is going to check with a friend to see if they might be able to pick us up.  Not a lot of people to ask since there are 5 of us and the airport is 1 1/2 hours away from home.  There is a shuttle we can take but with 5 people will be about $200.
I can see why some chapters of MAW wouldn't allow extensions, as glad as I am that we can do it, it is becoming more of a hassle than I was expecting.


----------



## WendyLou

FaithsWish said:


> Question for prior Wish Trip families!
> 
> I am considering getting a bag to attach to the back of Faith's wheelchair. It would hold her extra clothes and some of her equipment.
> 
> My concern is when we are actually on rides, how safe will the bag be? I've heard of backpacks being taken out of strollers and such that are left in stroller parking. Does this happen to bags on wheelchairs also? Did many of you leave the bag attached to the chair?
> 
> Related....what kind of bag do you have?



Not a prior wish trip family ( just future ) , but we have always had a bag on the stroller in past trips and have never had a problem with it being stolen or tampered with. However, I also wear a cross body and keep money,cards, tickets etc in it and always take the cameras with me when we leave it to go on a ride and would place the bag in the seat of the stroller, put the umbrella/sun shade down and park up against the barrier so when all the strollers are side by side it would be harder to get to and harder to see. I didn't leave it hooked on the back of the stroller during rides just in the seat.  So, i never left anything in the bag that I couldn't afford to loose, usually snacks, sweatshirts, refillable mugs etc. I just used general Disney themed bags that had handles long enough to hook over the handlebars of stroller. Not sure how open a wheelchair would be. Hope that helps a little...


----------



## FaithsWish

We have gone ahead and ordered MagicBands. I will report back after our trip to let everyone know if they helped. 

This is the shirt I finished last night, as soon as my tan HTV arrives I will add in the chest hair.. 






[/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]

Is 49 days too early to start packing????


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> We have gone ahead and ordered MagicBands. I will report back after our trip to let everyone know if they helped.
> 
> This is the shirt I finished last night, as soon as my tan HTV arrives I will add in the chest hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Is 49 days too early to start packing????



cute shirt!


----------



## aaarcher86

FaithsWish said:


> We have gone ahead and ordered MagicBands. I will report back after our trip to let everyone know if they helped.
> 
> This is the shirt I finished last night, as soon as my tan HTV arrives I will add in the chest hair..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Is 49 days too early to start packing????



This is one of the greatest shirts I have ever seen!  LOVE IT!


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama said:


> cute shirt!



Thank you!



aaarcher86 said:


> This is one of the greatest shirts I have ever seen!  LOVE IT!



Just wait until I get the "chest hair" part done!!


----------



## chcmama

I heard from ds's wish granters and we will be having his send off dinner on the 27th.  I am a planner so it has been hard for me to not know much of our plans until right before we leave but I have been doing ok  I know that our flight is early on the 29th so they are taking us up to Portland and putting us in a hotel the evening of the 28th.  I will be out of town next week so that is why our dinner is so close to the day we leave.  Getting close!


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama said:


> I heard from ds's wish granters and we will be having his send off dinner on the 27th.  I am a planner so it has been hard for me to not know much of our plans until right before we leave but I have been doing ok  I know that our flight is early on the 29th so they are taking us up to Portland and putting us in a hotel the evening of the 28th.  I will be out of town next week so that is why our dinner is so close to the day we leave.  Getting close!



I'm so excited for y'all! I can't wait to read about it!!


So, I finished Gaston. 






[/url]Gaston shirt by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> I'm so excited for y'all! I can't wait to read about it!!
> 
> 
> So, I finished Gaston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Gaston shirt by Allyson244, on Flickr[/IMG]



that shirt is awesome!


----------



## Topdogie01

FaithsWish said:


> Since this post has picked up a bit recently, I will ask a question from a while ago again.
> 
> Has anyone (or is anyone) used Magicbands with MAW? Can we use it with the GKTW tickets? I can really see the advantage of not having to keep track of a ticket and photopass. It would be very nice to just use the band.
> 
> Bueller? Bueller?



oo. another one i can answer! 

when we checked into our hotel, we were given magic bands (although, ithink its just because we were staying on site..) that were NOT linked to our tickets. id say to either pick who wants what ticket (goofy, mickey, donald, minnie, pluto, ect) before you get to the parks and attatch them from the my disney app to wristbands if you can. we had a mishap as i was attaching our tickets to bands and ended up attatching grandpas ticket to girlfriends band, and her ticket to his band. they just used thier ticket, or we explained to the castmember letting us in what happened and they laughed, and sometimes did the fingerprint of the correct person. 

if you purchased magic bands, you should add them to your disney account. then at orientation you will get your tickets. on the back of the tickets is the code you need to attach them to your account (and magic band!). please make sure you attach the right one to right person if you already have gotten into the parks, if you do it before you get into the parks the first time it doesnt matter who gets what ticket assigned to them really (other than kids wanting X card, which they can have anyways).

i also was tagging all of our pictures on our magicbands. (please. please. PLEASE do not put everyones tickets into a wallet then tap the wallet to the ride photos reader spot.. you dont need ~30 bajillion photos in your account!), and if you do get a photopass card (darth vader from the jedi academy?!) just take a picture with your phone of the back of the card so you can attactch that card to your account, then you dont need to worry about keeping track of the card by the time you get home to review pictures. just look through your phone pics to see all the cards you were given.


----------



## FaithsWish

Now that we have our days and most of our itinerary nailed down, I have a few questions about SeaWorld.

Do we need to enroll Faith in the Ride Accessibility Program when we get there or is there a "Genie" type thing with being a wish child?

If there is a special thing that will reduce the time spent in lines, is it for the wish child only? I know that the older kids and I will want to ride Manta and Kracken, but that Faith will not. Will we be allowed to get on quickly to lessen the amount of time our party is separated?

Can we feed the Sting Rays? Because sting rays are awesome!


----------



## Topdogie01

FaithsWish said:


> Now that we have our days and most of our itinerary nailed down, I have a few questions about SeaWorld.
> 
> Do we need to enroll Faith in the Ride Accessibility Program when we get there or is there a "Genie" type thing with being a wish child?
> 
> If there is a special thing that will reduce the time spent in lines, is it for the wish child only? I know that the older kids and I will want to ride Manta and Kracken, but that Faith will not. Will we be allowed to get on quickly to lessen the amount of time our party is separated?
> 
> Can we feed the Sting Rays? Because sting rays are awesome!



i dont remember if we had anything special (any the papers have been filed away, i will look to see if i can find everything to see if there is or not) like front of the line, but i do rememeber wearing the lanyard all day so there must have been something.. (we also stopped by first aid/guest servises to get a stroller as wheelchair tag).

your GKTW button should get you a free feeding with the dolphins, and stingrays if you want it. my child could not reach low enough into the pool to feed the stingrays (and im afraid he would either try to go swimming with them.. or pull one out).

me and girlfriend rode kracken, but i dont remember if we had a pass to use or not. i think we didnt because the line was short (<5min).


----------



## FaithsWish

Next question is incredibly basic, but we have never been to WDW....

We will have our Magic Bands, and have them linked to the right person in MDE before we arrive at GKTW.

When we get our tickets at GKTW orientation, we then link the tickets to the Magic Bands in MDE, right?

Ok, so once we do that....do we need to do anything else prior to entering the park? Can we just walk right to the entrance, bump the bands and enter? Or do we need to go somewhere to activate the tickets? 

I mean, can we after linking everything up in MDE....person to band to ticket the night before at GKTW....can we then ride the monorail the next morning from our ADR at the Poly right to MK and enter?


----------



## wimom02

FaithsWish said:


> Now that we have our days and most of our itinerary nailed down, I have a few questions about SeaWorld.
> 
> Do we need to enroll Faith in the Ride Accessibility Program when we get there or is there a "Genie" type thing with being a wish child?
> 
> If there is a special thing that will reduce the time spent in lines, is it for the wish child only? I know that the older kids and I will want to ride Manta and Kracken, but that Faith will not. Will we be allowed to get on quickly to lessen the amount of time our party is separated?
> 
> Can we feed the Sting Rays? Because sting rays are awesome!



We just returned from our trip. My daughter (7 year old wish kid) had such a magical time.  Her 2 adult siblings (21 and 28) traveled with us.

At Sea World we used the GKTW button for free parking and front of the line type access.  It also gives you special seating at the shows and feeding the dolphins. Dolphin cove was closed for renovations while we were there so we fed sea lions and the sting rays.  I think the dolphin cove is closed through Feb 27th.  I think you can also feed the sharks, but I was done touching the food by then. No one in our group would touch the slimey fish except me. The best part of feeding the animals, is that they came close to us, so our low-vision kiddo could see them.  

My older son/daughte rode the Manta.  I showed the button at the front of the line entrance and they were walked in to the front of the line. They were done by the time I took my daughter into the bathroom to change her.  If you are going to split up, having the button was good.  My daughter wouldn't wear it so I had it in the lanyard they give you at orientation at GKTW.

At Universal, my son and I did a couple of rides that Elizabeth did not go on.  They have a pass you get at GKTW and lead you to the ride exit or before their front of the line access.  My husband and Elizabeth waited in the Child Swap area at the Harry Potter ride but they could have waited out in the Diagon Alley area.  She actually liked the break.


----------



## wimom02

FaithsWish said:


> I know that GKTW does a 9am and 7:45pm orientation, but the guide also mentions "most afternoons". Does anyone have an idea of the approximate time the afternoon orientations are held?



I think the afternoon time may vary depending on check in and arrival times of the families that day.

We arrived at the village before 2 pm.  They told us at check in there was a 4:15 pm orientation that day.  I attended that while everyone else swam.


----------



## wimom02

FaithsWish said:


> Next question is incredibly basic, but we have never been to WDW....
> 
> We will have our Magic Bands, and have them linked to the right person in MDE before we arrive at GKTW.
> 
> When we get our tickets at GKTW orientation, we then link the tickets to the Magic Bands in MDE, right?
> 
> Ok, so once we do that....do we need to do anything else prior to entering the park? Can we just walk right to the entrance, bump the bands and enter? Or do we need to go somewhere to activate the tickets?
> 
> I mean, can we after linking everything up in MDE....person to band to ticket the night before at GKTW....can we then ride the monorail the next morning from our ADR at the Poly right to MK and enter?



We did not use Magic Bands, but the tickets you get at orientation are active and ready to enter the park.  You do not need to activate them, so I think after you add them to your Magic Bands you would be ready to enter the parks.  We purchased our oldest daughter's tickets, and it worked the same as the GKTW tickets.


----------



## wimom02

FaithsWish said:


> Question for prior Wish Trip families!
> 
> I am considering getting a bag to attach to the back of Faith's wheelchair. It would hold her extra clothes and some of her equipment.
> 
> My concern is when we are actually on rides, how safe will the bag be? I've heard of backpacks being taken out of strollers and such that are left in stroller parking. Does this happen to bags on wheelchairs also? Did many of you leave the bag attached to the chair?
> 
> Related....what kind of bag do you have?



The regular ride exits and walks by where they park the wheelchairs on most rides.  At GKTW orientation they tell you to not leave bags on wheelchairs or strollers. They do get taken.

I clipped on Elizabeth's school backpack (child's medium backpack from Land's End) to the back of her Convaid EZ Rider wheelchair using a carabiner clip.  My husband kept our tickets and photopass in his cargo shorts. I rolled up Elizabeth's change of clothes and put them in a gallon zip lock bag. I put pull ups / wipes in another zip lock bag.  Her gtube supplies were in another zip lock.  I could use the zip lock bags to hold messes if needed.  Had plenty of room for her pediasure, rain ponchos, her glass case, Cochlear Implant case, remote and extra batteries, slinky fidget toys, my glasses, phone, wallet.  My older children would also put there wallets/phones in sometimes.  When we got ready to get on a ride, my son or husband would help get Elizabeth out of the chair and I would un-clip the backpack and take it on the ride with me.  After the ride I would clip on the bag while someone helped Elizabeth get buckled in.

We used her backpack as her carry on for the plane with similar items.  We made a list and packed / checked her backpack before we left for the parks each day.


----------



## FaithsWish

Thank you so much Wimom02 and Topdogie01 for the help!


----------



## Topdogie01

not a problem. i will repeat that you should take a photo of the back of your genie photo pass (one, it has your redemption code for your disney photopass CD! but.. have to call customer support to add it to your cart for you, as it is NOT available on the website, orientation will explain this) so you have a picture of it incase you misplace it. you will also use the same code to tie that photopass to your MDE account so it will be linked to all of your magic bands and you wont need to carry the card with you (unless you want to... i liked having the genie card, some characters commented on it.. Aladin and Jasmin did! then i was carrying a darth vader after child attempted the jedi accademy (if your child wants to do it and you are not in the parks on time for the early morning registration, go to the check in desk for it and ask nicely. they called in a supervisor to ask if my child could be placed in it. he was allowed in, but decided he didnt want to stand alone on a circle for the actual event, he wanted to hold my hand and couldnt.)


----------



## ButterflyEffect

We got wonderful news in the mail, my dd was approved for her wish!!  We are going through Sunshine Foundation for her wish.  We will most likely go about a year from now.  Lots of planning to start, we are soooooo excited for her!!!!


----------



## WendyLou

ButterflyEffect said:


> We got wonderful news in the mail, my dd was approved for her wish!!  We are going through Sunshine Foundation for her wish.  We will most likely go about a year from now.  Lots of planning to start, we are soooooo excited for her!!!!



Great news! Welcome, and happy planning!


----------



## chcmama

A few hiccups in our MAW trip.  DS has been sick, but getting better, he had an appt on Tuesday and his dr. decided to admit him for IV antibiotics.  We are still hopeful we will be able to go on his trip on the 29th, but he will most likely have to go with IV antibiotics.  Not the worst thing, but does make things a little more complicated, not what we were hoping for his MAW trip.  Rescheduling is a possibility but we have already put money out to extend the trip and we can't get that back, plus our schedule is such that this really was the best time to go and it will be really hard to find another time for us to go.  Still hoping to be in Florida this time next week.


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama said:


> A few hiccups in our MAW trip.  DS has been sick, but getting better, he had an appt on Tuesday and his dr. decided to admit him for IV antibiotics.  We are still hopeful we will be able to go on his trip on the 29th, but he will most likely have to go with IV antibiotics.  Not the worst thing, but does make things a little more complicated, not what we were hoping for his MAW trip.  Rescheduling is a possibility but we have already put money out to extend the trip and we can't get that back, plus our schedule is such that this really was the best time to go and it will be really hard to find another time for us to go.  Still hoping to be in Florida this time next week.



I am so sorry to hear that. 

Can they give you the "pressure ball" IV antibiotics? Does he have a PICC or central line? We had to move once with Faith on the IV antibiotics and being able to use the balls instead of having to hang a line was such a blessing.

Faith has been sick as well, but we have avoided being admitted this go around.


----------



## chcmama

Thanks.  He has a picc line and he will have the balls, we have always used those when we have done home iv's.


----------



## nesser1981

Hope all goes well with the IV! You guys will have an amazing time either way.


----------



## nesser1981

When we went they took us to the back entrance of the ride, instead of being sent to the front of the line.  So it was nice not getting the weird stares from people.  

Also, most rides didn't do front of the line, they just sent us down the fast pass entrance.  So we waited maybe 5 minutes per ride.  We did get taken to the front of almost every meet and greet we went to.  



chcmama said:


> I have a question as I am trying to plan our trip.  From what I understand reading peoples trip reports, we get front of the line at WDW. Is it the same at Universal and Sea World?  I have only been here one other time and I did a lot of planning on which days we went to which parks and followed the touring plans and we had a great time and not a lot of lines.  Seems like with the perk of the front of the line i don't need to do quite so much planning.  I really just want to make a few ADR's at a handful of places so I am just trying to figure out what days we plan to be at what parks for that.  Thanks for any tips you can give, I love planning our family trips but usually have a lot more time than I am this time.  We leave 1-29!  So excited but feel like I'm cramming for a test


----------



## luvlabor

Hi!  
I'm Jessica, mom to my wish child Cassidy, who is 14.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neurodegenerative disease.  She functions at about a 4 year old level.  Cassidy's wish was granted to go to Disney and dance with a prince!  We finally got our dates 4/25-5/2.  It will be me, my husband, Cassidy and 4 of her siblings (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We are soooooooooooo excited (but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all of the planning involved!!).
I was wondering if anyone had any advice on renting a van while we are there.  I know that GKTW offers a shuttle, but from what I understand you can only use it for one trip to a park and one trip home each day.  With kids whose age range is so big we would really love to rent a car (and our MAW chapter does not cover that).  The cheapest I'm finding a van is for $600/week (using our Costco membership).  And there are 7 of us, plus Cassidy has a wheelchair, so we really need a van.  Anyone know of any discounts that any of the agencies offer for MAW families?  
Thanks for any advice you can offer.  I'm so glad I found this board!!!
Jessica


----------



## SirDuff

luvlabor said:


> Hi!
> I'm Jessica, mom to my wish child Cassidy, who is 14.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neurodegenerative disease.  She functions at about a 4 year old level.  Cassidy's wish was granted to go to Disney and dance with a prince!  We finally got our dates 4/25-5/2.  It will be me, my husband, Cassidy and 4 of her siblings (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We are soooooooooooo excited (but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all of the planning involved!!).
> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on renting a van while we are there.  I know that GKTW offers a shuttle, but from what I understand you can only use it for one trip to a park and one trip home each day.  With kids whose age range is so big we would really love to rent a car (and our MAW chapter does not cover that).  The cheapest I'm finding a van is for $600/week (using our Costco membership).  And there are 7 of us, plus Cassidy has a wheelchair, so we really need a van.  Anyone know of any discounts that any of the agencies offer for MAW families?
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.  I'm so glad I found this board!!!
> Jessica



I'm afraid I'm no help, but I'd suggest also posting on the Transportation board.  They may not know MAW specific discounts, but they are good at finding good prices for rentals!


----------



## luvlabor

SirDuff said:


> I'm afraid I'm no help, but I'd suggest also posting on the Transportation board.  They may not know MAW specific discounts, but they are good at finding good prices for rentals!



Thanks!  I did post there yesterday.....no luck yet but I'm not giving up


----------



## chcmama

nesser1981 said:


> When we went they took us to the back entrance of the ride, instead of being sent to the front of the line.  So it was nice not getting the weird stares from people.
> 
> Also, most rides didn't do front of the line, they just sent us down the fast pass entrance.  So we waited maybe 5 minutes per ride.  We did get taken to the front of almost every meet and greet we went to.



thanks 



luvlabor said:


> Hi!
> I'm Jessica, mom to my wish child Cassidy, who is 14.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neurodegenerative disease.  She functions at about a 4 year old level.  Cassidy's wish was granted to go to Disney and dance with a prince!  We finally got our dates 4/25-5/2.  It will be me, my husband, Cassidy and 4 of her siblings (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We are soooooooooooo excited (but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all of the planning involved!!).
> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on renting a van while we are there.  I know that GKTW offers a shuttle, but from what I understand you can only use it for one trip to a park and one trip home each day.  With kids whose age range is so big we would really love to rent a car (and our MAW chapter does not cover that).  The cheapest I'm finding a van is for $600/week (using our Costco membership).  And there are 7 of us, plus Cassidy has a wheelchair, so we really need a van.  Anyone know of any discounts that any of the agencies offer for MAW families?
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.  I'm so glad I found this board!!!
> Jessica



Welcome, I love that part of her wish is to dance with a prince, how sweet  I don't have any advice about the van, hope you can get some help.  Our MAW chapter covers our rental car.  Good luck


----------



## nesser1981

We were given a van from our chapter too.  
So I'm no help on that, but I will say, you'll really want to get a rental.  GKTW is about a 30 minute drive from the parks, without traffic.

Maybe your chapter can tell you how much they are allotting you for your eating budget, that way you can maybe set some of that aside for the rental.  

I'll say, we had more than enough money while we were there.  They told me the amount because I wanted to plan/budget for character meals, etc.  They didn't give us money for Breakfast, but it was a good amount for lunch and dinner and I'd doubt you'd spend all that for meals.   



luvlabor said:


> Hi!
> I'm Jessica, mom to my wish child Cassidy, who is 14.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neurodegenerative disease.  She functions at about a 4 year old level.  Cassidy's wish was granted to go to Disney and dance with a prince!  We finally got our dates 4/25-5/2.  It will be me, my husband, Cassidy and 4 of her siblings (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We are soooooooooooo excited (but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all of the planning involved!!).
> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on renting a van while we are there.  I know that GKTW offers a shuttle, but from what I understand you can only use it for one trip to a park and one trip home each day.  With kids whose age range is so big we would really love to rent a car (and our MAW chapter does not cover that).  The cheapest I'm finding a van is for $600/week (using our Costco membership).  And there are 7 of us, plus Cassidy has a wheelchair, so we really need a van.  Anyone know of any discounts that any of the agencies offer for MAW families?
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.  I'm so glad I found this board!!!
> Jessica


----------



## luvlabor

nesser1981 said:


> We were given a van from our chapter too.
> So I'm no help on that, but I will say, you'll really want to get a rental.  GKTW is about a 30 minute drive from the parks, without traffic.
> 
> Maybe your chapter can tell you how much they are allotting you for your eating budget, that way you can maybe set some of that aside for the rental.
> 
> I'll say, we had more than enough money while we were there.  They told me the amount because I wanted to plan/budget for character meals, etc.  They didn't give us money for Breakfast, but it was a good amount for lunch and dinner and I'd doubt you'd spend all that for meals.



Thanks for your reply.  Our chapter is giving us money for lunch.  We are supposed to eat breakfast and dinner at GKTW.  I will ask them how much they are allotting us for lunch and see if we can use some of that towards a van.
I think because we are in Canada our chapter doesn't have as much money.....I'm just guessing.  Either way we are extremely grateful to have this opportunity!
Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## nesser1981

luvlabor said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Our chapter is giving us money for lunch.  We are supposed to eat breakfast and dinner at GKTW.  I will ask them how much they are allotting us for lunch and see if we can use some of that towards a van.
> I think because we are in Canada our chapter doesn't have as much money.....I'm just guessing.  Either way we are extremely grateful to have this opportunity!
> Thanks!
> Jessica



I hope it works out!


----------



## FaithsWish

I have found some pretty good rates in the past by using Hotwire. The bad part is that they were pre-paid rates.

Our MAW chapter also covers a rental van, but I'm not sure about the amount of spending money. They mentioned a debit card for incidentals, but I don't have a clue as to how much it will be.


----------



## missesdisney

Has anyone had luck with Disney park tickets for an adult wish?  I've gone through the organizations on the sticky not getting very far yet. 

Here's the situation if anyone has ideas.....

I am seeking information for a friend who had made it 3 years free of breast cancer however right before Christmas received the terrible news that the cancer returned, into 6 locations in her bones, as stage 4.

She has 6 children:  two in college (24,22), two in high school (17,14), one in middle school (11), and one in grade school (9).  The family discussed Disney for years but were never able to make it happen.

My family has donated to them personally, one week at our DVC timeshare in May to fulfill this dream of a family vacation to Disney (they have only vacationed at the Jersey Shore nearby staying at friends' homes).  

We are trying to find assistance available for Disney Park Tickets, or Airfare or anything that could be provided, even if at a discount.  

She said she wants to go to Epcot and Harry Potter and I didn't tell her those are two different places 

I believe we have Universal covered through Give Kids the World (which is where Universal does adult passes, but am hitting the wall on Disney which is very frustrating!

Any ideas, suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

We are going to do some fundraising for the trip but want to try to cover tickets first if we can.


----------



## lanejudy

missesdisney said:


> Has anyone had luck with Disney park tickets for an adult wish?  I've gone through the organizations on the sticky not getting very far yet. ...



It sounds like you may have found this already, but this is what the disABILITIES FAQ sticky has regarding wish trips and adults:


SueM in MN said:


> *Make a Wish and other Wish trips*
> 
> *You can find more information on post 25 on page 2 of this thread.*
> Give Kids the World Website (many families on Wish trips stay there)
> Make A Wish Website (this is the best known Wish granting organization)
> 
> Cancer.net list of resources - has some resources for adults and some strictly for children. Some are very specific about the population they serve.
> 
> *Wish Trippers UNITE!  Volume SIX!* -  - A thread here on the disABILITIES BOARD for information/support/planning/tips for people going on WISH trips. There are links to many, many WISH trip reports in post #1 - these are updated as new trip reports are received. There are links to resources in post #2 - so be sure to visit the first page before jumping into the discussion.
> 
> _*Organizations for WISH type trips for adults*_
> Dream Foundation - this is the best known of the adult wish granting organizations
> Dream Lives On
> One Gift - Happiness Unlimited - this organization is only for cancer patients
> Fairy Godmother.org is still listed on a lot of resource lists, but their website is no longer operating and the organization closed October 31, 2008)



I believe Disney is quite selective in which organizations they work with for "wish" type trips.  I honestly don't know if they'll offer any type of discounted tickets or accommodations without the guest going through an official organization.  I think the demand would be just too high for Disney to control; partnering with an organization takes that "qualification" business out of their hands.  There may be some local organizations willing/able to help with fundraising for the family, even if they don't officially plan wish trips.

Good luck!


----------



## WendyLou

chcmama said:


> A few hiccups in our MAW trip.  DS has been sick, but getting better, he had an appt on Tuesday and his dr. decided to admit him for IV antibiotics.  We are still hopeful we will be able to go on his trip on the 29th, but he will most likely have to go with IV antibiotics.  Not the worst thing, but does make things a little more complicated, not what we were hoping for his MAW trip.  Rescheduling is a possibility but we have already put money out to extend the trip and we can't get that back, plus our schedule is such that this really was the best time to go and it will be really hard to find another time for us to go.  Still hoping to be in Florida this time next week.



hope everything goes well with the Iv's and you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## WendyLou

luvlabor said:


> Hi!
> I'm Jessica, mom to my wish child Cassidy, who is 14.  Cassidy has epilepsy and neurodegenerative disease.  She functions at about a 4 year old level.  Cassidy's wish was granted to go to Disney and dance with a prince!  We finally got our dates 4/25-5/2.  It will be me, my husband, Cassidy and 4 of her siblings (ages 3, 7, 10 and 17).  We are soooooooooooo excited (but I'm a bit overwhelmed with all of the planning involved!!).
> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on renting a van while we are there.  I know that GKTW offers a shuttle, but from what I understand you can only use it for one trip to a park and one trip home each day.  With kids whose age range is so big we would really love to rent a car (and our MAW chapter does not cover that).  The cheapest I'm finding a van is for $600/week (using our Costco membership).  And there are 7 of us, plus Cassidy has a wheelchair, so we really need a van.  Anyone know of any discounts that any of the agencies offer for MAW families?
> Thanks for any advice you can offer.  I'm so glad I found this board!!!
> Jessica


 
I'm afraid I am of no help with a cheap van rental. They're all super expensive. Wonder if any previous wish families know which company at the airport is used the most frequently and maybe you could call and explain the situation and see if they would be willing to offer any kind of discount. So glad Cassidy will get to dance with her prince! Best of luck.


----------



## missesdisney

lanejudy said:


> It sounds like you may have found this already, but this is what the disABILITIES FAQ sticky has regarding wish trips and adults:
> 
> 
> I believe Disney is quite selective in which organizations they work with for "wish" type trips.  I honestly don't know if they'll offer any type of discounted tickets or accommodations without the guest going through an official organization.  I think the demand would be just too high for Disney to control; partnering with an organization takes that "qualification" business out of their hands.  There may be some local organizations willing/able to help with fundraising for the family, even if they don't officially plan wish trips.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks - I'm striking out with the organizations but for a good reason - she does not have a year or less end of life prognosis.  So better she lives longer and pays for park tickets.  Just very frustrating that they really do so little - and Universal (who I had lost respect for recently) is so easily generous.


----------



## chcmama

We are home from the hospital and have our send off dinner with the wish granters tonight.  Looking forward to getting all our details.  It is so close, now we are trying to start packing


----------



## chcmama

Having a great time here at GKTW!  We have been to Disney Hollywood Studio and Epcot, tomorrow we are going to Magic Kingdom.  Just checking in


----------



## Joshua B

New to these forums. We just the letter Friday that my son is accepted into make a wish. We are wanting to do Disney World. How are wishes handled with young children. He is 3 and doesn't understand what a wish is. Do we just pick the wish for him? He does not know what Disneyworld is, though he loves Woody and Cars.


----------



## WendyLou

Can't wait to hear all about it!!!



chcmama said:


> Having a great time here at GKTW!  We have been to Disney Hollywood Studio and Epcot, tomorrow we are going to Magic Kingdom.  Just checking in


----------



## FaithsWish

chcmama said:


> Having a great time here at GKTW!  We have been to Disney Hollywood Studio and Epcot, tomorrow we are going to Magic Kingdom.  Just checking in



So excited for you all! Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## hey_jude

luvlabor said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Our chapter is giving us money for lunch.  We are supposed to eat breakfast and dinner at GKTW.  I will ask them how much they are allotting us for lunch and see if we can use some of that towards a van.
> I think because we are in Canada our chapter doesn't have as much money.....I'm just guessing.  Either way we are extremely grateful to have this opportunity!
> Thanks!
> Jessica



Hi Jessica.

Where in Canada are you?  I'm wondering if one of your local service clubs (e.g. Rotary, Kiwanis, Optimist, etc.) might be willing to help out.  

Judy


----------



## luvlabor

We are in Nova Scotia.....very close to Halifax.
Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## FaithsWish

Crazy question.....do they have pool towels at GKTW or should we bring our own? 

Starting to pack!


----------



## WendyLou

Yay on packing!!!!! No clue about Towels. 

<a href="http://s50.photobucket.com/user/wen...a-4d82-86ef-7287968331f4_zpsvqklp8iy.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f...7-b00a-4d82-86ef-7287968331f4_zpsvqklp8iy.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 07c17067-b00a-4d82-86ef-7287968331f4_zpsvqklp8iy.jpg"/></a>


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> Crazy question.....do they have pool towels at GKTW or should we bring our own?
> 
> Starting to pack!


Yay for packing!  Wish I could answer, we never used the pool since Caleb had a PICC line while we were there.  I just looked in the booklet we got too and didn't see anything


----------



## chcmama

We just got home last night, we had a great time!  Alaska Airlines was amazing for us and GKTW is an a amazing place.  I hope to get started on my trip report before too long.  Sad it is over


----------



## ButterflyEffect

So glad to hear you had a great time!  It seems like it went so fast, I will keep an eye out for your trip report.


----------



## WendyLou

Working on our itinerary and it looks like we need to do MK on Sat. so we don't miss the other nightly parties at GKTW that I think the kids will love. Saturday is the Big splash bash and I think we'll be ok to miss this one, but this is also the busiest day of the week for MK and they have EMH that night as well. Question for any of those Wish families that have experienced busy days at Mk,  how bad were the waits on a busy day? I know we have the card to get in the fastpass lines but with the new fastpass scheduling I'm wondering how long the waits will be? I have read about heavy waits in the fastpass lines.Should I try to rearrange the schedule? We are planning on spending the entire day in the park and they are open until 12am? This is really the day that will work best for us but this day is Red or Not recommended on all the crowd tracker sites. only other option is to go on Monday 5/4 but that is our last day and it makes me nervous waiting to do our fave park last, rain, just plain worn out by then , etc. any ideas? Thanks in advance! 
Our plan....
4/29 Wed- Arrive, check out the village and orientation
4/30 Thursday - Seaworld, Winter wonderland at GKTW
5/1 Friday- HS, lunch hollywood and Vine, Epcot if time,  Pirates and Princess party at GKTW
5/2 Saturday- MK hrs 9-12am
5/3 Sunday- OFF DAY, enjoy the village, Candyland Party at GKTW
5/4 Monday- US/IOA all day


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Wendy Lou when you go to parent meeting you get a special pass for your wish child. make sure you show it at MK or any other Disney park. that pass and it is not a DAS pass, will make lots of pixie dust. crowd will make some difference but not like a normal visit. ps at parent meeting see if they are still having Mayor Clayton tuck the kids in one night. great pics and a fun time. you are smart to plan for activities at GKTW. also look at the characters that will be at GKTW in the mornings and yes there is time to do them and breakfast. see you have Sea World planned make sure to plan time to feed the dolphins which gets you up close with them. at all the parks you have a special pass make sure it is seen by the CMs, lots of special things happen


----------



## WendyLou

Thanks Betty, we will definitely try to schedule a tuck in, my kids, especially Logan will love it!


----------



## chcmama

It wasn't super crowded when we were just there but with the Genie pass we were able to ride everything we wanted to ride and we didn't get there at opening or stay until closing and the hours were only 9-7 the day we went.  You shouldn't have any problem fitting it all in.  Right now at Seaworld the dolphin cove area is closed so we didn't get to feed the dolphins, not sure when it is reopening, hopefully by the time you are there!


----------



## WendyLou

Thanks Chcmama, hoping the Dolphin cove is open, the boys are really excited about it. Thanks for the input, makes me feel much better and i really don't want to miss any of the other parties at GKTW if we switch days.


----------



## FaithsWish

I am so excited! Look what just came in the mail! We really are close to Faith's trip!


----------



## Jennifer Cullimore

Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the boards, but have been reading some.  My sweet girl, Yan was approved through "Make-A-Wish" for a Disney Trip and to meet her all time favorite person, Barney!  We haven't even had the official "reveal" yet, but are leaving on our trip March 1st.  I'm kind of assuming that we are staying at GKTW (because that's the only place that I've seen people stay) , but they haven't said for sure.  I look forward to learning from all of you!

Jennifer


----------



## FaithsWish

Jennifer Cullimore said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the boards, but have been reading some.  My sweet girl, Yan was approved through "Make-A-Wish" for a Disney Trip and to meet her all time favorite person, Barney!  We haven't even had the official "reveal" yet, but are leaving on our trip March 1st.  I'm kind of assuming that we are staying at GKTW (because that's the only place that I've seen people stay) , but they haven't said for sure.  I look forward to learning from all of you!
> 
> Jennifer



Hi Jennifer! Looks like you will arrive one day before us! I am still kind of a newbie myself, and we have never been to WDW or Universal, but I have been stalking these forums for several months! So, if you have any questions, just ask! I'm sure one of us could help! Also......YAY for your daughters wish trip!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Cullimore

Yeah Allison!  I really hope we are staying at GKTW!  I've read so much about it and it looks like an amazing place.  We are excited!  I hope Faith is too!


----------



## chcmama

Jennifer Cullimore said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the boards, but have been reading some.  My sweet girl, Yan was approved through "Make-A-Wish" for a Disney Trip and to meet her all time favorite person, Barney!  We haven't even had the official "reveal" yet, but are leaving on our trip March 1st.  I'm kind of assuming that we are staying at GKTW (because that's the only place that I've seen people stay) , but they haven't said for sure.  I look forward to learning from all of you!
> 
> Jennifer


Welcome!  Congrats on your daughter's wish, I just returned from my son's trip so I am happy to answer anything I can


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> I am so excited! Look what just came in the mail! We really are close to Faith's trip!
> 
> View attachment 2689


Yay!  It is getting close!


----------



## scifihippie

Hi. My niece has been granted a wish from MAW. My sister and niece are taking me and my two children. All three kids are close in age. I was planning on taking my kids back a night or at times when my niece is tired and resting at GKTW to ride the thrill rides. How does that work with special passes? I've seen several of you mention buttons and passes. Does that work if the wish child is not with us? I don't want her to feel left out when my kids want to ride the thrill rides, so that's why I would take them at a separate time.  I just know how lines are and need to plan accordingly if she is not with us.  This would be for Disney and Universal. Thanks!


----------



## SirDuff

scifihippie said:


> Hi. My niece has been granted a wish from MAW. My sister and niece are taking me and my two children. All three kids are close in age. I was planning on taking my kids back a night or at times when my niece is tired and resting at GKTW to ride the thrill rides. How does that work with special passes? I've seen several of you mention buttons and passes. Does that work if the wish child is not with us? I don't want her to feel left out when my kids want to ride the thrill rides, so that's why I would take them at a separate time.  I just know how lines are and need to plan accordingly if she is not with us.  This would be for Disney and Universal. Thanks!



You can often use the pass when the Wish Child isn't riding IF the Wish Child is at the park (the idea being that it prevents the Wish Child, who may not be able to ride, from waiting as long).  It cannot (and should not) be used if the Wish Child isn't at the park at all.

It's great that they are able to take your family - there have been families that couldn't even take siblings because they were older (and not living at home anymore).

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## FaithsWish

Got the date for Faith's Wish Reveal Party! One week from today!


----------



## Jennifer Cullimore

We are having our reveal party Saturday and also found out that we are staying at GKTW!!  So excited!  We received our flight info and it's getting real now.  Hopefully we will meet, Allison!


----------



## WendyLou

Welcome to the boards!!! your trip is right around the corner! 


Jennifer Cullimore said:


> Hi Everyone!  I'm new to the boards, but have been reading some.  My sweet girl, Yan was approved through "Make-A-Wish" for a Disney Trip and to meet her all time favorite person, Barney!  We haven't even had the official "reveal" yet, but are leaving on our trip March 1st.  I'm kind of assuming that we are staying at GKTW (because that's the only place that I've seen people stay) , but they haven't said for sure.  I look forward to learning from all of you!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## WendyLou

Whooo hoooo! Doin the happy dance for you! 



FaithsWish said:


> I am so excited! Look what just came in the mail! We really are close to Faith's trip!
> 
> View attachment 2689


----------



## FaithsWish

I was thinking about some of the supplies we will need while we are at GKTW. Has anyone ever used Amazon Pantry to ship items to the villas before arrival?


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> I was thinking about some of the supplies we will need while we are at GKTW. Has anyone ever used Amazon Pantry to ship items to the villas before arrival?


Not sure what you will be needing but there is a walmart super close to GKTW so it is easy to stop there and get stuff that is needed.  There is always that option.


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

Hi, everyone. I'm new to the boards, but when I found out that my son was going to get a wish. I started browsing to see what kind of things he might wish. He's only 2 1/2 so it's going to be hard for him to really articulate his wish. But seeing as he's always asking me to turn on Mickey Mouse clubhouse I think he would love something disney related and everything I've read so far tells me he would love it the best. Our wish coordinators come out in a week and a half to talk to us.


----------



## WendyLou

Welcome to the boards!! Let us know what he wishes for, most of the wish granters are pretty well trained in prompting the children to get a good idea of what they would like. Best of luck. 


Roseanne Whiting said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm new to the boards, but when I found out that my son was going to get a wish. I started browsing to see what kind of things he might wish. He's only 2 1/2 so it's going to be hard for him to really articulate his wish. But seeing as he's always asking me to turn on Mickey Mouse clubhouse I think he would love something disney related and everything I've read so far tells me he would love it the best. Our wish coordinators come out in a week and a half to talk to us.


----------



## redberyl

Ok, so this isnt the typical post and is going to sound ungrateful. My daughter, now age 6, wanted to see the floating lights from tangled, so i applied for maw. She told the wish lady she wanted to see the floating lights and dance with rapunzel. The wish lady turned to me and asked "ifwe could do the floating lights in disney, would that be utopia?" Well, yes! Then she asked my daughter if she wanted to be in a parade and get tucked in bed by rapunzel. Yes and yes! As the trip neared i kept asking about the plans for the floating lights, since they kept telling us disney plans but nothing about the lighrs. They told me it was being taken care of and "some things were going to be a suprise." Well, it was a suprise. No floating lights, no parade, no goodnight from rapunzel. The trip to disney was nice, but it wasnt her wish and it is something i could have given her myself. Its been a year, and everytime we pass a fountainshe throws a coin and tells me she hopes she gets her real wish. We got a survey and i sent off some emails when we got back, but never received a response. Does anyone know organizations that do a second wish, or have any advice. What really upsets me is we were never told the lights werent going to happen, she was expecting them right up til the end of the trip


----------



## WendyLou

Anyone have any clue what will happen with this? Logan was so excited about feeding the dolphins.


----------



## WendyLou

Sorry....


chiamarie said:


> http://touch.orlandosentinel.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-82893913/
> 
> "The tradition of feeding dolphins at a petting area has ended at SeaWorld Orlando.
> 
> People have gathered for years at Dolphin Cove to pet the creatures and spend a few dollars on fish for them. Now SeaWorld has revamped the pool. Visitors can still pet dolphins but may not feed them.
> 
> Instead, guests can purchase packages that include touching the dolphins and having their photos taken with them under a trainer's supervision. Those 10-minute packages – starting at $15 per person – will not include feeding. Visitors can sign up in advance online beginning March 2. Each session can include five groups of up to 10 people each."


----------



## luvlabor

WendyLou said:


> Anyone have any clue what will happen with this? Logan was so excited about feeding the dolphins.


I was wondering the same thing.  My daughter is soooooooo bummed that she won't be able to feed the dolphins!
Jessica


----------



## FaithsWish

WendyLou said:


> Anyone have any clue what will happen with this? Logan was so excited about feeding the dolphins.


Oh no! Faith was really looking forward to that and feeding the sting rays. 

I have an additional question for anyone who had been recently....

I know that the Photo Pass/Memory Maker is provided by Disney, are photos included at SeaWorld and Universal also????

FIVE DAYS!!!!!


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> Oh no! Faith was really looking forward to that and feeding the sting rays.
> 
> I have an additional question for anyone who had been recently....
> 
> I know that the Photo Pass/Memory Maker is provided by Disney, are photos included at SeaWorld and Universal also????
> 
> FIVE DAYS!!!!!


At SeaWorld and Universal you get a coupon for 1 free photo.  When we got the free photo at Universal they did offer a discount on any other photos we wanted to buy, I think it was $10 for any other picture, but we didn't buy anymore.  At SeaWorld make sure you have your GKTW button with you to use the coupon, I was going to get the pic as dh took the kids on one last ride and I couldn't get it until ds was back with the button.  It does say that on the coupon, I just forgot.


----------



## jennine

Hello folks!  I am just interested in some WISH trip info and whether or not I should bother applying as I am not sure that my son would be approved.  His name is Taylor, he is 8 years old and has spastic quadriplegia Cerebral Palsy.  He is in a wheelchair and just came home from the hospital following a surgery to release his hamstrings.  He is in full leg casts on both legs for the next 6 weeks.  What really broke my heart is that he doesn't have mental capacity to understand why this was happening to him.  Days are definitely not easy as we help him to dress, eat, go to the bathroom and other self care.  But of course we consider ourselves lucky as things could be much worse!  He also has a twin sister with Spastic Diplegia CP. We have had some people ask if we've ever done a wish trip which really didn't occur to me, so I wondered if anyone here has been granted one with similar conditions?


----------



## jennine

FaithsWish said:


> I am considering getting a bag to attach to the back of Faith's wheelchair. It would hold her extra clothes and some of her equipment.
> 
> My concern is when we are actually on rides, how safe will the bag be? I've heard of backpacks being taken out of strollers and such that are left in stroller parking. Does this happen to bags on wheelchairs also? Did many of you leave the bag attached to the chair?



Hi there!  In our experience of being in the park with a wheelchair, the chair will be right next to where you load and unload on the rides.  Regular strollers(except for those with a tag saying "use as a wheelchair") are left to be parked outside the attraction in a designated stroller parking spot.  So I would say definitely attach a bag.  I made one for my son and it is awesome to have that extra space to put things!


----------



## chiamarie

luvlabor said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  My daughter is soooooooo bummed that she won't be able to feed the dolphins!
> Jessica





FaithsWish said:


> Oh no! Faith was really looking forward to that and feeding the sting rays.
> 
> I have an additional question for anyone who had been recently....
> 
> I know that the Photo Pass/Memory Maker is provided by Disney, are photos included at SeaWorld and Universal also????
> 
> FIVE DAYS!!!!!




I would be surprised if they just STOPPED doing anything for the WISH kids; I would be willing to bet they will be doing something to help the kids looking forward to seeing/meeting dolphins that are visiting with the Make A Wish.  But I haven't heard anything on what the plans will be for that.


----------



## ManyKids

On the GKTW website for Organizations they talk about families being able to stay at WDW for an addtional fee. Has anyone stayed onsite?


----------



## FaithsWish

Today is Faith's wish reveal party. It is also my mothers funeral. Mom was so excited that Faith was going to be granted her wish. Quite a bitter sweet day.


----------



## lanejudy

Oh, I'm so sorry about your mom!    I'm sure she'd want you to carry-on and be excited with Faith and the trip!


----------



## WendyLou

Allison, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hey_jude

jennine said:


> Hello folks!  I am just interested in some WISH trip info and whether or not I should bother applying as I am not sure that my son would be approved.  His name is Taylor, he is 8 years old and has spastic quadriplegia Cerebral Palsy.  He is in a wheelchair and just came home from the hospital following a surgery to release his hamstrings.  He is in full leg casts on both legs for the next 6 weeks.  What really broke my heart is that he doesn't have mental capacity to understand why this was happening to him.  Days are definitely not easy as we help him to dress, eat, go to the bathroom and other self care.  But of course we consider ourselves lucky as things could be much worse!  He also has a twin sister with Spastic Diplegia CP. We have had some people ask if we've ever done a wish trip which really didn't occur to me, so I wondered if anyone here has been granted one with similar conditions?



Hi Jennine.

The Sunshine Foundation http://www.sunshine.ca specifically says that they grant wishes to children with severe physical disabilities such as spina bifida or cerebral palsy.

Judy


----------



## jennine

hey_jude said:


> Hi Jennine.
> 
> The Sunshine Foundation http://www.sunshine.ca specifically says that they grant wishes to children with severe physical disabilities such as spina bifida or cerebral palsy.
> 
> Judy


Thanks Judy.  I will look into that!


----------



## Jennifer Cullimore

Oh Allison, I'm so sorry!  Lifting you up in prayer!


----------



## hey_jude

jennine said:


> Thanks Judy.  I will look into that!



I'm excited to hear how this works out for your son.  A potential wish trip sounds like the best medicine for him right now!


----------



## WendyLou

I so hope you are able to get something worked out for your son, sounds like he really needs a break and you too! Please let us know what you find out about The Sunshine Foundation. 


jennine said:


> Hello folks!  I am just interested in some WISH trip info and whether or not I should bother applying as I am not sure that my son would be approved.  His name is Taylor, he is 8 years old and has spastic quadriplegia Cerebral Palsy.  He is in a wheelchair and just came home from the hospital following a surgery to release his hamstrings.  He is in full leg casts on both legs for the next 6 weeks.  What really broke my heart is that he doesn't have mental capacity to understand why this was happening to him.  Days are definitely not easy as we help him to dress, eat, go to the bathroom and other self care.  But of course we consider ourselves lucky as things could be much worse!  He also has a twin sister with Spastic Diplegia CP. We have had some people ask if we've ever done a wish trip which really didn't occur to me, so I wondered if anyone here has been granted one with similar conditions?


----------



## WendyLou

We are 61 days away from our Wish trip and Logan finally gets it!! He is so excited and talks about it everyday. I'm going to get him a countdown calendar to help him better "see" when we leave, it's hard to explain how many days but he keeps asking if we leave tomorrow  , till then we will just continue to celebrate everyday! So glad this board is here, no one else gets it.


----------



## FaithsWish

We are 2 days away from leaving and the princess dresses and personalized shirts I bought for Faith from Etsy have been lost by USPS. What can I do at this point but laugh?


----------



## WendyLou

yep, just laugh. But hey, YOU'RE LEAVING IN 2 DAYS!!!!


----------



## FaithsWish

Oh my gosh! My husband called the Post Office and opened an investigation about the lost box and during the night it was found in Texas. And it hit my local sort facility at 4am! It just might make it....please, please!


----------



## WendyLou

Allison, hope you get it in time!!!


FaithsWish said:


> Oh my gosh! My husband called the Post Office and opened an investigation about the lost box and during the night it was found in Texas. And it hit my local sort facility at 4am! It just might make it....please, please!


----------



## WendyLou

Found out today that MAW will not cover the cost of Logan's character lunch at Hollywood and Vine like his wish granter thought they would but will set up a meet n greet. Pretty bummed, he is so excited about this meal and quite frankly its an expense we really weren't budgeting for since Tyler is 10 he counts as an adult so 3 adults and a child at a character meal is pretty pricey.


----------



## hey_jude

FaithsWish said:


> Oh my gosh! My husband called the Post Office and opened an investigation about the lost box and during the night it was found in Texas. And it hit my local sort facility at 4am! It just might make it....please, please!



YAY!   

Have a fantastic trip!

Judy


----------



## FaithsWish

They made it!!!!!


----------



## SirDuff

FaithsWish said:


> They made it!!!!!



YAY!!


----------



## WendyLou

YAY!!!!!!! So excited for you guys! Hope your trip is the most magical thing ever!  you'll have to pm me when you get back and let me know who did those for you, I would love to get Logan a few. 



FaithsWish said:


> They made it!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 80239


----------



## luvlabor

FaithsWish said:


> They made it!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 80239



Wow!!!  So glad they made it in time!
They are awesome!  Where did you get them done?
Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## hey_jude

FaithsWish said:


> They made it!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 80239



YAY!   Have a great trip!


----------



## Momto15

Hello!
My son Jude is having his wish granted by MAW and I have lots of questions that you all might be able to help with.

1. Jude wants to be "king of disneyworld" that is his actual wish. Jude is 6 and he likes to wear a dress shirt and tie to school on most days. He loves his fedora and getting extra attention from the ladies. He said he would like to have a. King costume to wear. I would love to hear any creative ideas that you might have for how to make him feel like the king of Disney.

2. Are there any discovery cove discounts that would be good to know about? It's really expensive but I know my kids would love it so we are trying to make it work.

3. Tickets: we are a bigger family. I am reading about wrist bands? We did a trip a few years back for our daughters wish and the tickets were a bit stressful. Trying to keep track of them even just getting into the gate with a bunch of kids. I would hold onto them and pass them out ahead of time. We wrote the names on them with sharpie. It was still worrisome that they would get lost, confused, etc. I would love to hear any tips and tricks to making this easier and if they are wrist bands now? Is that just for Disney? Help!

4. Medical supplies in the parks 
On our last trip we were well into animal kingdom and realized we forgot catheters in the morning when we were packing up. My hubby ran back to the car, drove back to gktw and got the supplies and brought them to the park. Any tips or tricks to be sure we don't forget anything? What has worked for your family?

5. Mermaid training? I saw this on Fridays at gktw on here website. I would love to hear from someone who has participated in it and how it was. Sounds exciting!

6. Character lines: with my daughters trip we were able to skip lines to meet characters. I am reading it's no longer a part of the magic button. Anyone know?

Thanks everyone for your time and input. We can't wait to see Jude have his wish come true!
Sarah


----------



## Topdogie01

Momto15 said:


> Hello!
> My son Jude is having his wish granted by MAW and I have lots of questions that you all might be able to help with.
> 
> 1. Jude wants to be "king of disneyworld" that is his actual wish. Jude is 6 and he likes to wear a dress shirt and tie to school on most days. He loves his fedora and getting extra attention from the ladies. He said he would like to have a. King costume to wear. I would love to hear any creative ideas that you might have for how to make him feel like the king of Disney.
> 
> 2. Are there any discovery cove discounts that would be good to know about? It's really expensive but I know my kids would love it so we are trying to make it work.
> 
> 3. Tickets: we are a bigger family. I am reading about wrist bands? We did a trip a few years back for our daughters wish and the tickets were a bit stressful. Trying to keep track of them even just getting into the gate with a bunch of kids. I would hold onto them and pass them out ahead of time. We wrote the names on them with sharpie. It was still worrisome that they would get lost, confused, etc. I would love to hear any tips and tricks to making this easier and if they are wrist bands now? Is that just for Disney? Help!
> 
> 4. Medical supplies in the parks
> On our last trip we were well into animal kingdom and realized we forgot catheters in the morning when we were packing up. My hubby ran back to the car, drove back to gktw and got the supplies and brought them to the park. Any tips or tricks to be sure we don't forget anything? What has worked for your family?
> 
> 5. Mermaid training? I saw this on Fridays at gktw on here website. I would love to hear from someone who has participated in it and how it was. Sounds exciting!
> 
> 6. Character lines: with my daughters trip we were able to skip lines to meet characters. I am reading it's no longer a part of the magic button. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your time and input. We can't wait to see Jude have his wish come true!
> Sarah



1. around Epcot they have various Disney Princesses sometimes at thier "country" where he could woo them? or maybe MAW/GKTW could setup a greet with the princesses for him? and maybe buy him one of the princes outfits to wear? or even all of the princes outfits?

2. i dont remember if GKTW offered discounted/comped tickets for discovery cove or not. i seem to have lost the picture i had of what they offered. if they do it might take them a day or three to get it set up, so let them know on your first night.

3. Disney has the Magic Bands that they use for hotel keys now. if you are not staying on property you should be able to buy them online where you can then attatch each persons tickets to it, and then just wear the bands and keep the tickets as backups. the bands are also used for fastpass+ which you can schedule from your smartphone.

4. we had a diaper bag we brought with one of everything and replenished with what we used when we got back to our rooms. could always have a spare if its something you may need multiples of?

5. i have no information.

6. i think officially it is no longer front of the line, but it should still count as a fastpass if there is one for the line. our handbook says its not front of the line but every character we went to we were rushed to the front of the line when they saw it.


----------



## potsiemom

Found this board while researching make a wish disney trips.Been reading every Disney trip report I can find.My oldest son had a wish trip in 2000.We stayed at give kids the world village he was 3 and my oldest daughter was 2.My oldest daughter Brittni just got approved for a make a wish trip last week.They said to expect a call from her wish granters in a week or 2.She is wishing for Disney.So excited and I hope we get to stay at give kids the world again.My 3 youngest kids have always saw pictures from their brothers wish trip and have wanted to stay at give kids the world.I think its for the ice cream.Gonna try to g figure out how I can start a pre-trip report.I think it will be a great way to help me pass the time and keep my plans straight.


----------



## WendyLou

welcome, congrats on Brittni's wish approval, hope everything works out for Disney and GKTW for her. Go to the 1st page of this thread think its post 2 has frequently asked questions that will walk you through starting a PTR and adding pics. 


potsiemom said:


> Found this board while researching make a wish disney trips.Been reading every Disney trip report I can find.My oldest son had a wish trip in 2000.We stayed at give kids the world village he was 3 and my oldest daughter was 2.My oldest daughter Brittni just got approved for a make a wish trip last week.They said to expect a call from her wish granters in a week or 2.She is wishing for Disney.So excited and I hope we get to stay at give kids the world again.My 3 youngest kids have always saw pictures from their brothers wish trip and have wanted to stay at give kids the world.I think its for the ice cream.Gonna try to g figure out how I can start a pre-trip report.I think it will be a great way to help me pass the time and keep my plans straight.


----------



## WendyLou

Had some great news from our wish granter yesterday.....We have flight times . We leave here on a 9:25 am flight and will be in Orlando by 10:56, our transportation will pick us up at 5:30 am and our return flight is not until 7:20 pm on our last day so its like we just got 2 whole days of vacation added!!!! DH is so excited about the 5:30 am pick up. Needed that news today, this morning Logan had his oral surgery to fix his numerous cavities from his chemo treatments and had to be put to sleep so needless to say its been a rough day. When we arrived home we had a super special surprise in the mailbox, 2 postcards, 1 for Tyler and 1 for Logan from Spiderman and Harry Potters friends at Universal thanks to disneylove69. Helped put a smile on his face for sure!


----------



## potsiemom

started a pretrip now off to learn how to post pics

]


----------



## potsiemom

This is my wish child Brittni and my youngest sarah back in 2011.ok mastered posting pictures now just have to learn to shrink them.


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

Hi everyone!!! We meet we Joseph's wish grantors this past week and they are going to put in for his wish a trip to disney with us staying at GKTW!!! They said there is possible some availability in April or may of this year which scares me a little because I like to plan and I don't feel like I would have enough time to get everything together. But either way I'm super excited. I've been reading a lot of pretrial and trip reports. Everything just sounds so awesome.


----------



## blondieboo

I wanted to say hello, introduce myself and ask a few questions! My wish child is 4 years old and has stage 4 rhabdomyosarcoma and unfortunately chance of NED is slim and chances of relapse are way higher than I would like. So we want to make the most of our MAW trip by extending and splurging on extras I normally wouldn't consider. I also have a 4 month old who would be going on the trip with us! We meet with her wish granters today and they were great! Her wish was Disney World and I haven't been to Disney since I was a child and have some questions.

1) Has anyone working with the Charlotte NC MAW chapter been able to extend?
2) Has anyone working with the Charlotte NC MAW chapter been able to take anyone along in a non comp status? We are hoping to take 1-2 additional adults (paying their own way of course) to help with the wish child as well as her sister so the wish child is really the focus. 
3) Should I pay attention to the crowd calendars when picking dates to go or does the magic button from GKTW make that a more or less moot point? I'm trying to plan around her treatments and scans, Disney holidays, hurricane season, crowd calenders and it's driving me a little crazy!
4) There are a few extras we would like to do but from reading here it seems sometimes you don't even find out your official dates until the very last minute. How can we make advance reservations under these circumstances?

I'm hoping to figure out how to start a pre-trip report soon!


----------



## Momto15

We got our dates already for Jude's wish!
April 24th we leave!
Not much time to plan but we are so so so excited!
More questions:

1. Does anyone sell on etsy? Can you post your link so I can try to find some special things to order for our trip?

2. Send off party. Share yours! Our wish granters are thinking the afternoon before our flight leaves. We are taking an overnight flight. Jude really wants his friends involved... 

3. Anyone else going to be at gktw the same time as us? I would love to meet people!
Thanks all 
Sarah


----------



## WendyLou

Congrats!! we will be there 4/29-May 5, maybe we will be there at the same time. I agree, it all sounds fantastic. 


Roseanne Whiting said:


> Hi everyone!!! We meet we Joseph's wish grantors this past week and they are going to put in for his wish a trip to disney with us staying at GKTW!!! They said there is possible some availability in April or may of this year which scares me a little because I like to plan and I don't feel like I would have enough time to get everything together. But either way I'm super excited. I've been reading a lot of pretrial and trip reports. Everything just sounds so awesome.


----------



## WendyLou

We will be arriving 4/29, we will have to get together. As far as a send off. I have not heard anything about that from our chapter but have read many TR with great ones. 



Momto15 said:


> We got our dates already for Jude's wish!
> April 24th we leave!
> Not much time to plan but we are so so so excited!
> More questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone sell on etsy? Can you post your link so I can try to find some special things to order for our trip?
> 
> 2. Send off party. Share yours! Our wish granters are thinking the afternoon before our flight leaves. We are taking an overnight flight. Jude really wants his friends involved...
> 
> 3. Anyone else going to be at gktw the same time as us? I would love to meet people!
> Thanks all
> Sarah


----------



## WendyLou

Hi Blondieboo, 
   Welcome to the boards! My son has had a Wilms tumor, kidney cancer and was treated at Brenners Childrens Hospital in Winston Salem.  We are working with the central/western NC chapter of MAW and have had a great experience with them thus far. Our wish granters are awesome!! They did tell us that the villas would hold additional people if we were interested in inviting any family, they would just have to pay their own airfare, park tickets etc. I don't have any information about extending, I would just ask your wish granters. I agree with wanting this ti be a once in a lifetime trip and have been trying to save like crazy, I don't want to say no all week. I would still look at crowd calendars, you will have a "pass" but it is so much easier on lower days. I picked our park days around the activities at GKTW that i knew we did not want to miss and used the crowd calendars for that. We had our dates pretty early on, just didnt get flight times until this past week so hepofully you will have dates soon. Did you give them a few weeks that would work for you to choose from? Maybe you can tentatively book your extras based on those dates and cancel if needed. Best of luck. 



blondieboo said:


> I wanted to say hello, introduce myself and ask a few questions! My wish child is 4 years old and has stage 4 rhabdomyosarcoma and unfortunately chance of NED is slim and chances of relapse are way higher than I would like. So we want to make the most of our MAW trip by extending and splurging on extras I normally wouldn't consider. I also have a 4 month old who would be going on the trip with us! We meet with her wish granters today and they were great! Her wish was Disney World and I haven't been to Disney since I was a child and have some questions.
> 
> 1) Has anyone working with the Charlotte NC MAW chapter been able to extend?
> 2) Has anyone working with the Charlotte NC MAW chapter been able to take anyone along in a non comp status? We are hoping to take 1-2 additional adults (paying their own way of course) to help with the wish child as well as her sister so the wish child is really the focus.
> 3) Should I pay attention to the crowd calendars when picking dates to go or does the magic button from GKTW make that a more or less moot point? I'm trying to plan around her treatments and scans, Disney holidays, hurricane season, crowd calenders and it's driving me a little crazy!
> 4) There are a few extras we would like to do but from reading here it seems sometimes you don't even find out your official dates until the very last minute. How can we make advance reservations under these circumstances?
> 
> I'm hoping to figure out how to start a pre-trip report soon!


----------



## FaithsWish

We are home! I can not get over how awesome Universal was!!! They went waaaaay out of their way for Faith. Simply amazing. I will be starting my TR soon. And shhhhhhhhh.......we are planning to go back in Sept!


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

WendyLou said:


> Congrats!! we will be there 4/29-May 5, maybe we will be there at the same time. I agree, it all sounds fantastic.



That would be awesome I would love to meet another wish family from the boards. As soon as I find out my trip dates I will let you know. Either way I can't wait to read your trip report when you get back. I'm thinking about starting a pretrial report when I get dates.


----------



## chcmama

Momto15 said:


> Hello!
> My son Jude is having his wish granted by MAW and I have lots of questions that you all might be able to help with.
> 
> 1. Jude wants to be "king of disneyworld" that is his actual wish. Jude is 6 and he likes to wear a dress shirt and tie to school on most days. He loves his fedora and getting extra attention from the ladies. He said he would like to have a. King costume to wear. I would love to hear any creative ideas that you might have for how to make him feel like the king of Disney.
> 
> 2. Are there any discovery cove discounts that would be good to know about? It's really expensive but I know my kids would love it so we are trying to make it work.
> 
> 3. Tickets: we are a bigger family. I am reading about wrist bands? We did a trip a few years back for our daughters wish and the tickets were a bit stressful. Trying to keep track of them even just getting into the gate with a bunch of kids. I would hold onto them and pass them out ahead of time. We wrote the names on them with sharpie. It was still worrisome that they would get lost, confused, etc. I would love to hear any tips and tricks to making this easier and if they are wrist bands now? Is that just for Disney? Help!
> 
> 4. Medical supplies in the parks
> On our last trip we were well into animal kingdom and realized we forgot catheters in the morning when we were packing up. My hubby ran back to the car, drove back to gktw and got the supplies and brought them to the park. Any tips or tricks to be sure we don't forget anything? What has worked for your family?
> 
> 5. Mermaid training? I saw this on Fridays at gktw on here website. I would love to hear from someone who has participated in it and how it was. Sounds exciting!
> 
> 6. Character lines: with my daughters trip we were able to skip lines to meet characters. I am reading it's no longer a part of the magic button. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks everyone for your time and input. We can't wait to see Jude have his wish come true!
> Sarah


I will only add a little to what has already been said.  I tried to pack up our park bag the night before so I had what I needed.  We had some refrigerated medicine we had to take with us so part of my morning routine was adding that and an ice pack to the bag.  Luckily we never forgot anything we had to have.  
You don't officially get front of the line for characters but we were taken to the front of the line.  However we did not do too many characters, my son is 9 and the youngest of my kids so characters were just not as important this trip.


----------



## chcmama

potsiemom said:


> Found this board while researching make a wish disney trips.Been reading every Disney trip report I can find.My oldest son had a wish trip in 2000.We stayed at give kids the world village he was 3 and my oldest daughter was 2.My oldest daughter Brittni just got approved for a make a wish trip last week.They said to expect a call from her wish granters in a week or 2.She is wishing for Disney.So excited and I hope we get to stay at give kids the world again.My 3 youngest kids have always saw pictures from their brothers wish trip and have wanted to stay at give kids the world.I think its for the ice cream.Gonna try to g figure out how I can start a pre-trip report.I think it will be a great way to help me pass the time and keep my plans straight.


Welcome, hope you have a fun time planning and this trip is as much fun as your first.


----------



## chcmama

blondieboo said:


> I wanted to say hello, introduce myself and ask a few questions! My wish child is 4 years old and has stage 4 rhabdomyosarcoma and unfortunately chance of NED is slim and chances of relapse are way higher than I would like. So we want to make the most of our MAW trip by extending and splurging on extras I normally wouldn't consider. I also have a 4 month old who would be going on the trip with us! We meet with her wish granters today and they were great! Her wish was Disney World and I haven't been to Disney since I was a child and have some questions.
> 
> 1) Has anyone working with the Charlotte NC MAW chapter been able to extend?
> 2) Has anyone working with the Charlotte NC MAW chapter been able to take anyone along in a non comp status? We are hoping to take 1-2 additional adults (paying their own way of course) to help with the wish child as well as her sister so the wish child is really the focus.
> 3) Should I pay attention to the crowd calendars when picking dates to go or does the magic button from GKTW make that a more or less moot point? I'm trying to plan around her treatments and scans, Disney holidays, hurricane season, crowd calenders and it's driving me a little crazy!
> 4) There are a few extras we would like to do but from reading here it seems sometimes you don't even find out your official dates until the very last minute. How can we make advance reservations under these circumstances?
> 
> I'm hoping to figure out how to start a pre-trip report soon!


1) I can't say specifically about your chapter, we were able to extend with ours but I know some chapters don't allow it.  Just ask your wish granters they will be able to tell you.  
3) you don't have to focus on the crowd calendars as much but it is helpful to not go when it is super crowded I would think.
4) Our wish granters asked us when we wanted to go, we gave them dates that we preferred and then they checked in to it and got back to us.  We still picked the dates we just weren't confirmed until close to our dates but part of that was because they weren't too far away any ways.  We didn't have any trouble making reservations but we were there at a less crowded time too


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> We are home! I can not get over how awesome Universal was!!! They went waaaaay out of their way for Faith. Simply amazing. I will be starting my TR soon. And shhhhhhhhh.......we are planning to go back in Sept!


Welcome back!  How exciting that you are planning another trip!


----------



## chcmama

WendyLou said:


> Had some great news from our wish granter yesterday.....We have flight times . We leave here on a 9:25 am flight and will be in Orlando by 10:56, our transportation will pick us up at 5:30 am and our return flight is not until 7:20 pm on our last day so its like we just got 2 whole days of vacation added!!!! DH is so excited about the 5:30 am pick up. Needed that news today, this morning Logan had his oral surgery to fix his numerous cavities from his chemo treatments and had to be put to sleep so needless to say its been a rough day. When we arrived home we had a super special surprise in the mailbox, 2 postcards, 1 for Tyler and 1 for Logan from Spiderman and Harry Potters friends at Universal thanks to disneylove69. Helped put a smile on his face for sure!


yay! glad you got your flight times.  sorry it has been a rough day, my son had to be put to sleep to fix cavities when he was a little guy too.  Hope it all went smoothly!


----------



## chcmama

I finally got started on my trip report!  There is a link in my signature


----------



## blondieboo

WendyLou said:


> Hi Blondieboo,
> Welcome to the boards! My son has had a Wilms tumor, kidney cancer and was treated at Brenners Childrens Hospital in Winston Salem.  We are working with the central/western NC chapter of MAW and have had a great experience with them thus far. Our wish granters are awesome!! They did tell us that the villas would hold additional people if we were interested in inviting any family, they would just have to pay their own airfare, park tickets etc. I don't have any information about extending, I would just ask your wish granters. I agree with wanting this ti be a once in a lifetime trip and have been trying to save like crazy, I don't want to say no all week. I would still look at crowd calendars, you will have a "pass" but it is so much easier on lower days. I picked our park days around the activities at GKTW that i knew we did not want to miss and used the crowd calendars for that. We had our dates pretty early on, just didnt get flight times until this past week so hepofully you will have dates soon. Did you give them a few weeks that would work for you to choose from? Maybe you can tentatively book your extras based on those dates and cancel if needed. Best of luck.



Thanks for your welcome! We're at Brenners and that's the same chapter we will be working with! Our wish grantors are awesome as well. They did let us know Isabella will be their very first wish so it's a learning process for them and us. They said they would ask and get back to us on extra people as well as extending. We did have a little bit of miscommunication when we asked about the extra items like character meals or pirate makeovers and we were told everything would be taken care of for us. Luckily I've been reading these forums and clarified we were asking about things that aren't covered by admission tickets. Otherwise we would have possibly told our daughter we were going to do things we may not be able to cover. We gave 5 weeks so hopefully one will work! I so agree - no shouldn't be a part of our vocabulary that week. Now .... How to make that happen so if we cancel way in advance we wouldn't be billed?


----------



## blondieboo

FaithsWish said:


> We are home! I can not get over how awesome Universal was!!! They went waaaaay out of their way for Faith. Simply amazing. I will be starting my TR soon. And shhhhhhhhh.......we are planning to go back in Sept!



I'm glad you had a really great time! We may be going in September! I can't wait to read your report


----------



## blondieboo

chcmama said:


> I finally got started on my trip report!  There is a link in my signature



Sooooo.....I just read your trip report.....from 2008. Hahaha. Off to read the new one


----------



## chcmama

blondieboo said:


> Sooooo.....I just read your trip report.....from 2008. Hahaha. Off to read the new one


I hope you enjoyed the first one, you will see how much bigger my kiddos are now!


----------



## WendyLou

yes, as long as you cancel in time (when you make the reservation it should state the individual restaurants cancellation policy) it should not be a problem. I know CRT you have to go ahead and pay by CC but it can be refunded if cancelled in time.  We thought Logan's character meal at Hollywood and Vine would be covered and it is not and he is super excited about it so we are going to have to make it work!



blondieboo said:


> Thanks for your welcome! We're at Brenners and that's the same chapter we will be working with! Our wish grantors are awesome as well. They did let us know Isabella will be their very first wish so it's a learning process for them and us. They said they would ask and get back to us on extra people as well as extending. We did have a little bit of miscommunication when we asked about the extra items like character meals or pirate makeovers and we were told everything would be taken care of for us. Luckily I've been reading these forums and clarified we were asking about things that aren't covered by admission tickets. Otherwise we would have possibly told our daughter we were going to do things we may not be able to cover. We gave 5 weeks so hopefully one will work! I so agree - no shouldn't be a part of our vocabulary that week. Now .... How to make that happen so if we cancel way in advance we wouldn't be billed?


----------



## Momto15

Is there a group on Facebook for wish families from the dis boards? I would love it if there was. I am excited I will get to meet some of you and your families.
Yea! 

I can hardly think of anything but this wish trip for Jude. It's really so fun reading all the trip reports and hearing everyone's plans so if there isn't a Facebook group. Would anyone participate if there was one?
Thanks all
Sarah 
(Jude's mom)


----------



## FaithsWish

I have a question for prior Wish families who have since made a return trip....

Is it possible to get close to the "wish experience" at Universal by going at a very low time of year (1-2/10 crowd calendar) and using the Express Pass? The days we were at Universal it was 4/10 and the Express Pass lines seemed quite short.

We learned that Faith does not deal well with enclosed wait areas or waits longer than possibly 5 minutes. Sorry to all those around us in the Soarin queue. I hope your ear drums have recovered.


----------



## WendyLou

I have not seen a Facebook page for wish families but would love to join one! 



Momto15 said:


> Is there a group on Facebook for wish families from the dis boards? I would love it if there was. I am excited I will get to meet some of you and your families.
> Yea!
> 
> I can hardly think of anything but this wish trip for Jude. It's really so fun reading all the trip reports and hearing everyone's plans so if there isn't a Facebook group. Would anyone participate if there was one?
> Thanks all
> Sarah
> (Jude's mom)


----------



## chcmama

FaithsWish said:


> I have a question for prior Wish families who have since made a return trip....
> 
> Is it possible to get close to the "wish experience" at Universal by going at a very low time of year (1-2/10 crowd calendar) and using the Express Pass? The days we were at Universal it was 4/10 and the Express Pass lines seemed quite short.
> 
> We learned that Faith does not deal well with enclosed wait areas or waits longer than possibly 5 minutes. Sorry to all those around us in the Soarin queue. I hope your ear drums have recovered.


Sorry Faith had a rough time with some of the waits.  I haven't made a return trip but dh and i kept thinking it was going to be hard to have to wait in lines if we go back again.  It seems like buying the express pass at Universal would help a lot, we didn't see hardly any lines for express pass and I think we were there on a 2/10 crowd day


----------



## chcmama

Momto15 said:


> Is there a group on Facebook for wish families from the dis boards? I would love it if there was. I am excited I will get to meet some of you and your families.
> Yea!
> 
> I can hardly think of anything but this wish trip for Jude. It's really so fun reading all the trip reports and hearing everyone's plans so if there isn't a Facebook group. Would anyone participate if there was one?
> Thanks all
> Sarah
> (Jude's mom)


I don't know of a Facebook group, but I would participate.


----------



## potsiemom

any recommendations of a cheap place to stay if we get to extend our trip.Also is there anyway to get discounted discovery cove tickets.  we have a neurologist apt in the morning and I cant sleep so been reading tons of Disney sites.


----------



## luvlabor

Momto15 said:


> Is there a group on Facebook for wish families from the dis boards? I would love it if there was. I am excited I will get to meet some of you and your families.
> Yea!
> 
> I can hardly think of anything but this wish trip for Jude. It's really so fun reading all the trip reports and hearing everyone's plans so if there isn't a Facebook group. Would anyone participate if there was one?
> Thanks all
> Sarah
> (Jude's mom)



We are going to be at GKTW April 25-May 2.....I would definitely participate in a facebook group for wish families if there was one!
Jessica


----------



## chcmama

potsiemom said:


> any recommendations of a cheap place to stay if we get to extend our trip.Also is there anyway to get discounted discovery cove tickets.  we have a neurologist apt in the morning and I cant sleep so been reading tons of Disney sites.


You could always check with GKTW about the tickets, I know they offer some other complimentary or discount tickets to other attractions, I just don't know if Discovery Cove is one of them.


----------



## Momto15

I couldn't find a group so I started one.
Search for it on Facebook: DisBoard Wish Trippers

It's a closed group for now but once everyone who wants joins in- I can change it to a secret group.
I am looking forward to getting to know y'all better!
Sarah


----------



## blondieboo

Momto15 said:


> I couldn't find a group so I started one.
> Search for it on Facebook: DisBoard Wish Trippers
> 
> It's a closed group for now but once everyone who wants joins in- I can change it to a secret group.
> I am looking forward to getting to know y'all better!
> Sarah



Probably user error but I can't find it!


----------



## ButterflyEffect

I couldn't find it either but there is an existing one.  It isn't just for dis members though.  Search Disney wish trip for special needs.  It is pretty new.


----------



## blondieboo

ButterflyEffect said:


> I couldn't find it either but there is an existing one.  It isn't just for dis members though.  Search Disney wish trip for special needs.  It is pretty new.



Thank you!


----------



## Momto15

We are there... So far only a few members.
Disboard wish trippers is the name of the group.

In the meantime:
I would love some advice. We have two children who use a walker, wheelchair, or stroller because of disability and one who is just four and will need a stroller. Normally we take a double stroller and a single stroller and then there is always an option to ride.

I got good news yesterday and our kiddos two wheelchairs that have taken forever to get approved by insurance are ready and they will have them this week. 

So what do we bring on the trip?
Two wheelchairs
Two walkers
Two strollers 

Yikes!
Help!
I asked them if we could bring one of each that way we have some options. And they both really want to have their own wheelchairs with them. I can't imagine how we are going to swing this. One of our kids gets overheated easily so I am inclined to think that she might want the stroller with the big sun shade.

Thanks in advance for your help!
Sarah


----------



## hey_jude

jennine said:


> Thanks Judy.  I will look into that!



Hi Jennine.  Just checking in to see how your son is doing and if you have an update about the Sunshine Foundation and a potential wish trip.

Judy


----------



## chcmama

I wanted to make one comment for those having trouble finding the Facebook group, make sure you search disboard wish trippers and NOT disboards wish trippers, I first searched for it with an s on the end of disboard and it didn't come up, but as soon as I typed it without the s it popped right up.  Hope that might help someone who is having trouble


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

So I talked to my sons wish grantors this afternoon and it looks like we will be going to GKTW/ Disney at the end of April or beginning of May. He's going to get back to me on the exact dates. I've read a lot of pretrip and trip reports but none of them from the past year. Does anyone have any advice on things that they feel have worked the best for them or things they might not do if they went again. My husband and I have a 9 year old, 7 year old, 5 year old and 3 year old.


----------



## potsiemom

Our wish granters will be coming out sunday at 10. The kids are so excited they went to library and got books on Disney and universal and have been reading them all week.


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

We just got our dates May15-21st. Is anyone else going during that time?


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

We just found it our 3 year old daughter will be going to Disney May 12-18!  We can not wait!  This will be the first trip to Disney for her, my husband and me!

I have been looking at this site since the end of January when we found out our daughter would be granted a wish!  Our daughter has been through a lot since birth.  She was born with down syndrome, then had about 15 surgeries and tons of hospitalizations with recurrent pnemounia until January of 2014 when we were hit with the biggest medical thing in our life.  She was diagnosed with ALL leukemia and have dealt with lots since than!  We need this break especially since last month she had PCP pnemounia and than a week ago was diagnosed with regular pnemounia along with still getting chemo treatments!  She is one strong girl and she is excited to be a princess on her birthday at Disney!


----------



## potsiemom

ordered iron on transfers to try to make Trace some disney shirts.Epic fail I am not good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

Madison Maylynn mom said:


> We just found it our 3 year old daughter will be going to Disney May 12-18!  We can not wait!  This will be the first trip to Disney for her, my husband and me!
> 
> I have been looking at this site since the end of January when we found out our daughter would be granted a wish!  Our daughter has been through a lot since birth.  She was born with down syndrome, then had about 15 surgeries and tons of hospitalizations with recurrent pnemounia until January of 2014 when we were hit with the biggest medical thing in our life.  She was diagnosed with ALL leukemia and have dealt with lots since than!  We need this break especially since last month she had PCP pnemounia and than a week ago was diagnosed with regular pnemounia along with still getting chemo treatments!  She is one strong girl and she is excited to be a princess on her birthday at Disney!


Hi!!!!! We are going to be there May 15-21 so we will be there at the same time. I hope your little one is feeling better. It's so nice she's going to get to spend her birthday there. My daughter had wanted us to go during her birthday but we are going 6 days after.


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

We will have to meet up sometime!  We have been planning like crazy plus my mom and dad are joining us!


----------



## WendyLou

I can not find this!!!!!! Not sure what I'm doing wrong. 


chcmama said:


> I wanted to make one comment for those having trouble finding the Facebook group, make sure you search disboard wish trippers and NOT disboards wish trippers, I first searched for it with an s on the end of disboard and it didn't come up, but as soon as I typed it without the s it popped right up.  Hope that might help someone who is having trouble


----------



## WendyLou

Would love to have matching wish trip shirts for our family. Any ideas where to find them? Have seen some cute one on past TR but nothing recent. Thanks!


----------



## blondieboo

WendyLou said:


> I can not find this!!!!!! Not sure what I'm doing wrong.



Me either! Lol


----------



## potsiemom

for those who were able to extend their wish trip was their a limit to how many days you could add.My husband can only get the 1 week off work but I am hoping to extend the trip another week for the kids and I.


----------



## chcmama

potsiemom said:


> for those who were able to extend their wish trip was their a limit to how many days you could add.My husband can only get the 1 week off work but I am hoping to extend the trip another week for the kids and I.


When we extended, our chapter didn't care how long we extended because the wish part ended when it ended and after that it was all up to us.  They made it very clear that everything was our responsibility after the end date of the wish.


----------



## FaithsWish

I have started my Trip Report! http://www.disboards.com/threads/faiths-super-make-a-wish-trip-to-universal-disney-3-2-3-9.3388505/


----------



## WendyLou

29 days!!!! Getting so excited and nervous about if my plans are just right or bed a little tweaking. Gotta stop tweaking!


----------



## chcmama

WendyLou said:


> 29 days!!!! Getting so excited and nervous about if my plans are just right or bed a little tweaking. Gotta stop tweaking!


How exciting!!  Don't get too worried about your plans, it will be great no matter what and sometimes the plans have to get thrown out the door


----------



## WendyLou

Thanks, I'm trying to just relax and let it go. Loving your trip report! Logan is obsessed with Captain America now and has to look at all your pics and Faith's over and over. 


chcmama said:


> How exciting!!  Don't get too worried about your plans, it will be great no matter what and sometimes the plans have to get thrown out the door


----------



## mamaVonna

Hi everyone! First time here. Finally decided to post after lurking a few weeks !  Quick intro, the hubs and I applied for a wish for our almost 12 year old princess Katyana...she wants to meet Princess Tiana and go to the awesome MVMCP.  She was approved for a wish February 20 but we haven't heard from them since .  Katyana has severe spastic quad cp and a host of other dx including inoperable scoliosis with >85° curve that has impacted her lungs.  She's non-ambulatory and non-verbal.  I never thought she'd qualify for MAW but she's been declining pretty steadily the last 2 years and has gone from a very happy kid to feeling pretty miserable more days than not, so I figured what the heck let's give it a try and she was approved! 
Also at home is big brother Kavon (15), and two little sisters Kaylei (4), & Keira (2)-baby Keira unfortunately has the same condition as Katyana. Devastated us but we've already been down this road so it was easier to handle the 2nd time around. 
Welp that's us. Hoping to hear from MAW again sometime soon and furiously scouring the web for all things Disney in the meantime


----------



## mamaVonna

Sheesh that was long. Should have broken that up into 10 posts  so I could get to the good stuff!


----------



## chcmama

mamaVonna said:


> Hi everyone! First time here. Finally decided to post after lurking a few weeks !  Quick intro, the hubs and I applied for a wish for our almost 12 year old princess Katyana...she wants to meet Princess Tiana and go to the awesome MVMCP.  She was approved for a wish February 20 but we haven't heard from them since .  Katyana has severe spastic quad cp and a host of other dx including inoperable scoliosis with >85° curve that has impacted her lungs.  She's non-ambulatory and non-verbal.  I never thought she'd qualify for MAW but she's been declining pretty steadily the last 2 years and has gone from a very happy kid to feeling pretty miserable more days than not, so I figured what the heck let's give it a try and she was approved!
> Also at home is big brother Kavon (15), and two little sisters Kaylei (4), & Keira (2)-baby Keira unfortunately has the same condition as Katyana. Devastated us but we've already been down this road so it was easier to handle the 2nd time around.
> Welp that's us. Hoping to hear from MAW again sometime soon and furiously scouring the web for all things Disney in the meantime


Welcome!  I bet you will here from local wish granters soon.  Disney is such a fun place for a Wish


----------



## chcmama

WendyLou said:


> Thanks, I'm trying to just relax and let it go. Loving your trip report! Logan is obsessed with Captain America now and has to look at all your pics and Faith's over and over.


I hope he gets to meet him on his trip, he was my favorite character we met, was by far the most interested in the Wish kids and very nice.


----------



## blondieboo

My daughter needs to stay out of sunlight as much as possible due to chemo, antibiotics and radiation. Of course I plan to give her a bath in sunscreen lol. It just doesn't look like the free Disney rental is going to cover her the way we need. Did anyone rent a stroller from an outside company? Or is it better to take our own? Are there extra fees if we do take ours? Also I was wondering about buffets/character meals. Right now my daughter gets 99% of her nutrition through a g-tube. She does drink water and juice and eat an orange or raspberries here and there but nothing tastes right to her and she had radiation to her head and neck area so eating has been hard for her. So if I make a reservation for say Chef Mickeys, Hollywood & Vine or Akershus will I have to pay for her too? I wouldn't mind paying but it's hard for me to swallow knowing I'm already paying over $600 a month for her nutrition and she can't eat anything. Also will it be too strange if we do a gtube feed at a restaurant? I want to keep her mealtime the same as ours.


----------



## luvlabor

blondieboo said:


> My daughter needs to stay out of sunlight as much as possible due to chemo, antibiotics and radiation. Of course I plan to give her a bath in sunscreen lol. It just doesn't look like the free Disney rental is going to cover her the way we need. Did anyone rent a stroller from an outside company? Or is it better to take our own? Are there extra fees if we do take ours? Also I was wondering about buffets/character meals. Right now my daughter gets 99% of her nutrition through a g-tube. She does drink water and juice and eat an orange or raspberries here and there but nothing tastes right to her and she had radiation to her head and neck area so eating has been hard for her. So if I make a reservation for say Chef Mickeys, Hollywood & Vine or Akershus will I have to pay for her too? I wouldn't mind paying but it's hard for me to swallow knowing I'm already paying over $600 a month for her nutrition and she can't eat anything. Also will it be too strange if we do a gtube feed at a restaurant? I want to keep her mealtime the same as ours.



Not sure about any of the buffet/character questions you have but our chapter of MAW paid for a "special needs" stroller from an outside company.....it's worth asking your MAW represenatives.


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

Does anyone know if it is a good idea to have a magicband?  Just curious cause we are going on my daughters wish trip in May and trying to make sure I have all or ducks in a row!


----------



## chcmama

Madison Maylynn mom said:


> Does anyone know if it is a good idea to have a magicband?  Just curious cause we are going on my daughters wish trip in May and trying to make sure I have all or ducks in a row!


We didn't have them and were fine without them, however I can see how some things would be easier, especially the pictures on the rides.  Allison got them for Faith's trip so she can probably let you know better.  
Your trip is getting close, hope you have a great time!


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

We hope so to!  We are going during her birthday so can't wait!


chcmama said:


> We didn't have them and were fine without them, however I can see how some things would be easier, especially the pictures on the rides.  Allison got them for Faith's trip so she can probably let you know better.
> Your trip is getting close, hope you have a great time!


----------



## WendyLou

anyone been recently enough to know how the new dolphin encounter at SeaWorld works for wish kids since the feedings have been discontinued? Any other animals that wish kids get to feed free of charge? Trying to budget for this day, hoping it can be a half to 3/4 day park.


----------



## WendyLou

welcome!


mamaVonna said:


> Hi everyone! First time here. Finally decided to post after lurking a few weeks !  Quick intro, the hubs and I applied for a wish for our almost 12 year old princess Katyana...she wants to meet Princess Tiana and go to the awesome MVMCP.  She was approved for a wish February 20 but we haven't heard from them since .  Katyana has severe spastic quad cp and a host of other dx including inoperable scoliosis with >85° curve that has impacted her lungs.  She's non-ambulatory and non-verbal.  I never thought she'd qualify for MAW but she's been declining pretty steadily the last 2 years and has gone from a very happy kid to feeling pretty miserable more days than not, so I figured what the heck let's give it a try and she was approved!
> Also at home is big brother Kavon (15), and two little sisters Kaylei (4), & Keira (2)-baby Keira unfortunately has the same condition as Katyana. Devastated us but we've already been down this road so it was easier to handle the 2nd time around.
> Welp that's us. Hoping to hear from MAW again sometime soon and furiously scouring the web for all things Disney in the meantime


----------



## potsiemom

I was wondering about the seaworld thing to our wish granter is looking at 1st week of june for our dates.Waiting for the dr to ok those dates so she can book.


----------



## chcmama

WendyLou said:


> anyone been recently enough to know how the new dolphin encounter at SeaWorld works for wish kids since the feedings have been discontinued? Any other animals that wish kids get to feed free of charge? Trying to budget for this day, hoping it can be a half to 3/4 day park.


When we were there we were not told of any other things for wish kids, however we didn't try to do any other encounters, Caleb was mostly interested in the rides   We were only there a half day and saw the dolphin show and orca show and rode the rides numerous times.  At the shows you get some priority seating so ask the people that work there where you should sit.  Gives you more time since you don't need to show up early to get seats.


----------



## WendyLou

Logan had clear scans today!!!!! one year cancer free and still trucking! Now I can relax and get ready for our trip, 19 days!!


----------



## blondieboo

WendyLou said:


> Logan had clear scans today!!!!! one year cancer free and still trucking! Now I can relax and get ready for our trip, 19 days!!



Awesome


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce ourselves officially here even though I have been a member of the DIS for a while. We found out today that our little guy has been approved for a WISH trip through Make A Wish. His marrow failure team applied for him, we didn't even know they had, and he was approved. It was such a shock to get the phone call today. They said they are sending our end of the paper work to find out more about our little man and his likes etc.


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

We just received our itinerary for Madison's wish trip!  Can't wait!  The 10th we have our send off party and then we leave on the 12th!  Getting so close!!!!

I will be posting a pre-trip report tonight!


----------



## luvlabor

4 days until we leave!!!  Got the email today that my daughter will be dancing with Prince Phillip at Magic Kingdom on Monday, the 27th.  She is sooooooooo over the moon excited.  It's all getting so real now.


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

My pre-trip report is complete for now.  Please check it out!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

We just got the confirmation email that we will be going for our little guys 4th birthday in September, I am just sending back the approval forms for give kids the world now and copies of our passports. This all happened so quickly gosh.


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

I saw in the GKTW village guide that toiletries are provided.  What kind of toiletries are provided?  Thinking about our packing list and want to make sure I have everything. Thanks


----------



## stjrhein

Hi!  This is my first post, although I have been reading every since I first found out that my boys were getting a Dream Factory Trip.  We leave May 11th for GKTW.  We are all very excited.  Still hard to believe.  It is so soon!  We are a family of 7; My husband and I, our four children DD 17, DS1 15, DS2 11, DS3 9 and my mom who is paying her own way   First time to Orlando for all of us!


----------



## chcmama

Madison Maylynn mom said:


> I saw in the GKTW village guide that toiletries are provided.  What kind of toiletries are provided?  Thinking about our packing list and want to make sure I have everything. Thanks


i remember there being shampoo, conditioner, lotion and soap.  They even had fun kid scents like vanilla and strawberry


----------



## chcmama

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to introduce ourselves officially here even though I have been a member of the DIS for a while. We found out today that our little guy has been approved for a WISH trip through Make A Wish. His marrow failure team applied for him, we didn't even know they had, and he was approved. It was such a shock to get the phone call today. They said they are sending our end of the paper work to find out more about our little man and his likes etc.


Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## chcmama

WendyLou said:


> Logan had clear scans today!!!!! one year cancer free and still trucking! Now I can relax and get ready for our trip, 19 days!!


That is great!  Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## chcmama

luvlabor said:


> 4 days until we leave!!!  Got the email today that my daughter will be dancing with Prince Phillip at Magic Kingdom on Monday, the 27th.  She is sooooooooo over the moon excited.  It's all getting so real now.


That is so exciting!


----------



## chcmama

Twice_as_Nice said:


> We just got the confirmation email that we will be going for our little guys 4th birthday in September, I am just sending back the approval forms for give kids the world now and copies of our passports. This all happened so quickly gosh.


Yay!  Ours happened really quickly too, felt crazy planning but had such a wonderful time


----------



## chcmama

stjrhein said:


> Hi!  This is my first post, although I have been reading every since I first found out that my boys were getting a Dream Factory Trip.  We leave May 11th for GKTW.  We are all very excited.  Still hard to believe.  It is so soon!  We are a family of 7; My husband and I, our four children DD 17, DS1 15, DS2 11, DS3 9 and my mom who is paying her own way   First time to Orlando for all of us!


Have a great time!  How exciting!


----------



## potsiemom

got our dates today we will be at gktw from june 27th till july 3rd, then extending our trip from july 3rd till july 10th


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Does anyone know, is it possible to buy tickets for WDW from GKTW for more than 3 days? Or do we add the days to the tickets at Disney when we get there?


----------



## Roseanne Whiting

We got our itinerary in the mail today....19 days til we go!!!!


----------



## WendyLou

We are leaving in 4 days!!!!! So excited, trying to get packed.


----------



## stjrhein

chcmama said:


> Have a great time!  How exciting!


Thank you


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Does anyone know, is it possible to buy tickets for WDW from GKTW for more than 3 days? Or do we add the days to the tickets at Disney when we get there?



It could be different now, but when we went on our trip and what I have read from others is that because the tickets you get for Disney from GKTW are marked as complimentary you are unable to add any days from them. If you want to go to the parks a 4th day, you need to buy a new full price one day ticket. Like I said, it may be different now, but that was the case in the past.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## redberyl

When we wenr i was at first disappointed there were only 3 wdw days, and pkannwd to buy more days. but with the genie pass you get so much done it ends up being plenty! If you think you will add more days, wait until the first 3 are over,  because you might change  your mind. We did!


----------



## redberyl

Someone asked about toiletries, they provided soap, body wash, toothpaste, shampoo and conditioner. Also, there is a walmarr just up the street, so if you need more ir want different brands you can very easily buy more


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

Thanks on the toiletries!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Hello!  I hope this is where I comment with all things MAW.    This thread is huge!  My daughter was just recently granted a wish and knowing her (she's 6) she'll want to go to Disney.  We are just getting started on this process and I am a planner and organizer so I have TONS of questions!  We have been to Disney before, but never as a Wish family so I'm thinking this is all new now!  I had a running list in my head last night of all my questions so hopefully I'll remember them all.  

1.  Do you automatically have to stay at GKTW or do you have the choice to stay on Disney Property? 

2.  Can we change the tickets around, or purchase extra days?  (We probably won't do Sea World, so could we ad an extra Disney day instead?)

3.  We would like to extend our trip by a few days... is that possible?

4.  Can my daughter wish for specific thing(s) at Disney... like Be a princess for a day, or dance with Prince Charming or meet ariel...like a meet and greet.  Can part of her wish be the royal treatment at BBB?

5.  What is the process like leading up to the big vacation?  Like... did you have reveal parties, do the wish granters do fun things for the wish kid during the months leading up to the trip?

6.  Can you include extended family during the trip?  My mom lives about an hour from Orlando and it would be nice to have her join in on the trip for a day or two, if possible.

7.  How do things go at the airport?  I've seen reports of special things happening by the airline and the pilots. Is that standard practice?

8.  Front of the Line access....  Do you really get "front of the line" or just fastpass line?  Is it hit or miss with characters if you can get to the front?

9.  Obviously there are 4 parks and 3 day tickets.  What parks do you recommend doing on the same day?

10.  Can Universal and IOA be done on the same day?

11.  Do you go back to GKTW for meals, or just eat at the parks?  Is the amount of money giving by MAW addequet


Well... I think that's all for now but I'm sure I'll have many more questions later!


----------



## redberyl

1. You can chose another hotel if it is part of your dsughters wish, not yours. There are financial incentives for maw to use gktw, so they will push hard in that direction 2. They wont let you switch up the tickets, we asked. You would have to purchase tickets using your own  money, and they cant be added on    to the tickets you are given, you   would have to pay full price for a  base ticket. 3.You csn but eould  have to provide your own accomodations.4be careful here. My  daughters wish was to see the  floating lights and dance with  rapunzrl. They suggested we  ccombine that with a trip to disney.  They sent us to disney but did not  do the floating lights. We asked for  other extras and were denied.


----------



## redberyl

4. They give you a prepaid credit card to use on ehatever u would like. We did bbb with that 5. Some chapters do parties, others do not 6they will pay for 2 adults, siblings, or one playmate if there are mo siblings. They will often allow extended family to join in but they pay their own way.7.we were given a leyter to give to the pilot, but our pilot did nothing. In fact, wr got bumped from the flight


----------



## redberyl

8. Front of the line for characters, fastpass line for rides 9. For is hollywood studios and animal kingdom were half day parks 10.yes 11. We went back, more for rest than for meals. They say its 20 min away, but was closer to 40 because of traffic


----------



## redberyl

11. Most families get $500, i hsve heard of as littles as 250 and as much as 1000. So much depends on your chapter. You get so much donewith the genie pass the 3 days was plenty for us, even doing very short days. Plan on extra time for rest.


----------



## potsiemom

just got back from 4 days at nationwide childrens.Brittni had a bit of a rough spell and at one point her blood pressure dropped o 50 over something.While we were there tho we did get our exact disney dates.Our stay at gktw will be from june 27th to july 3rd then we are staying at port orleans riverside from july 3rd till july 10th.They will be flying us into sanford airport tho which has me a little concerned about how we will get back to their from port orleans since we will not be driving.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Thanks for the replies, redberyl!  So I'm wondering....if we stay an extra few days can we use the tickets they give us, and maybe the complimentary Legoland or Bush gardens tickets (cause I hear you can get some complimentary, or switch them out with one of the tickets you won't use...like Sea World)?  I'm wondering if we can just focus on Disney during those 5 days, and then the extra days we stay can we use like the Universal tickets and the Legoland ticket?  

And I've never seen anyone post about the return trip.  What's that like?  Do you get return transportation back to your house?


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

So sorry to hear about your daughter, potsiemom.    It's so scary when something like that happens.  How exciting you are extending your trip by and extra week!!!  What are you plans during that week?


----------



## potsiemom

our plans for now subject to change a million times a day
arrival day june 27th  will be almost midnight before we arrive at gktw plane doesnt land in sanford untill 10

june 28th  orientation  then universal studios
june 29th aquatica then back to gktw intime for halloween party
june 30th universal island of adventures
july 1st sea world
july 2nd wet n wild back to gktw intime for christmas party
july 3rd  check out of gktw and check into port orleans then head to holly wood studios hoping to arrive there by noonish lunch at sci fi  dinner at 50s prime time
july 4th my birthday  magic kingdom breakfast at crystal palace   dinner at be our guest
july 5th  blizzard beach  dinner at hoop dee doo review
july 6th   typhoon lagoon dinner at 1900 park fare
july 7th epcot  breakfast at akershus  dinner at garden grill
july 8th late breakfast at chef mickeys  disney quest then cirqua la nouba
july 9th  animal kingdom  breakfast at tusker house late lunch rainforest cafe
july 10th  home


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

So I see you aren't even doing dinner or any character meals until after GKTW.  Is that included with your MAW trip or is that done on your own?  I love that you are staying so long.  Makes for a much more relaxing vacation.


----------



## potsiemom

we are hoping to return to give kids the world for dinner each night while we are there.Tho we may do medevil times one night that we are there.We have the regular dining plan for our extended part but will still be paying for a few meals out of pocket.our wish chapter is supposed to see about getting us lanouba tickets.thye told my daughter she could pick one extra so that is what she choose.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

GENERAL QUESTION:  Where can I find a list of current pre-trip and trip reports for MAW kids?  Is there such a place to find these?  The most recent on the first post of this thread are from 2013.  If I wanted to make one do I just post it right on the general pre-trip/trip reports pages?


----------



## blondieboo

I started a pre-trip report 

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bellas-maw-trip.3399051/


----------



## blondieboo

jojuvanlaanen said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:  Where can I find a list of current pre-trip and trip reports for MAW kids?  Is there such a place to find these?  The most recent on the first post of this thread are from 2013.  If I wanted to make one do I just post it right on the general pre-trip/trip reports pages?



I couldn't find one specifically for MAW kids. I made mine in the general pre-trip area.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Is it possible to have something shipped to GKTW prior to your arrival ie. a stroller?


----------



## icecreamforbreakfast

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Is it possible to have something shipped to GKTW prior to your arrival ie. a stroller?


We had several boxes sent to GKTW before we arrived, we contacted them and they told us to have the shipper label them with the wish child's name and arrival date. When we arrived they were all in our villa waiting for us  I would suggest contacting them and making sure that is still ok, but when we asked we got a very positive yes that's fine response.


----------



## chcmama

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Hello!  I hope this is where I comment with all things MAW.    This thread is huge!  My daughter was just recently granted a wish and knowing her (she's 6) she'll want to go to Disney.  We are just getting started on this process and I am a planner and organizer so I have TONS of questions!  We have been to Disney before, but never as a Wish family so I'm thinking this is all new now!  I had a running list in my head last night of all my questions so hopefully I'll remember them all.
> 
> 1.  Do you automatically have to stay at GKTW or do you have the choice to stay on Disney Property?
> 
> 2.  Can we change the tickets around, or purchase extra days?  (We probably won't do Sea World, so could we ad an extra Disney day instead?)
> 
> 3.  We would like to extend our trip by a few days... is that possible?
> 
> 4.  Can my daughter wish for specific thing(s) at Disney... like Be a princess for a day, or dance with Prince Charming or meet ariel...like a meet and greet.  Can part of her wish be the royal treatment at BBB?
> 
> 5.  What is the process like leading up to the big vacation?  Like... did you have reveal parties, do the wish granters do fun things for the wish kid during the months leading up to the trip?
> 
> 6.  Can you include extended family during the trip?  My mom lives about an hour from Orlando and it would be nice to have her join in on the trip for a day or two, if possible.
> 
> 7.  How do things go at the airport?  I've seen reports of special things happening by the airline and the pilots. Is that standard practice?
> 
> 8.  Front of the Line access....  Do you really get "front of the line" or just fastpass line?  Is it hit or miss with characters if you can get to the front?
> 
> 9.  Obviously there are 4 parks and 3 day tickets.  What parks do you recommend doing on the same day?
> 
> 10.  Can Universal and IOA be done on the same day?
> 
> 11.  Do you go back to GKTW for meals, or just eat at the parks?  Is the amount of money giving by MAW addequet
> 
> 
> Well... I think that's all for now but I'm sure I'll have many more questions later!


I will try to answer what I can.
2.  You can purchase extra days but it will be like buying brand new tickets, can't add on to what they give you
3. Depends on your chapter, we were able to add on but other people have not been allowed to
5.  We had a dinner right before we left with our wish granters and they brought some gifts to that, probably depends on your chapter and wish granters what happens
6. I know people have but at your own expense
7.  Probably depends on the airline.  We flew Alaska and on the way the my son was able to go in the cockpit for both legs of the flight, one pilot had him make an announcement on the plane, we were given free food and on the longer flight were given the little video players to use for free, at the airport we got to wait in the VIP line to check in and through security.  Alaska also let us pre board.
8.  The pass is for the fast pass line.  We did not do many character greets but he was allowed front of the line access.  However I do not think that you are technically supposed to get front of the line access but the CM's almost always bring you to the front of the line.
9.  It depends on what your kids like.  Animal kingdom could be a short day for some (it closes earlier than the other parks), Epcot could also be a shorter day for some or DHS.  We bought a one day pass and did one day at each park
10.  It can be depending on what you want to do.  we did one day at each park but my son wanted to ride everything, he loves the thrill rides and my oldest daughter wanted to spend a lot of time in the Harry Potter sections.
11.  We ate breakfast at GKTW and usually ate dinner there and if we got back late we ordered pizza for GKTW and they delivered it.  We did not go back in the middle of the day for lunch.  Each MAW chapter is different on the spending money they give, ours was more than adequate.  They had a whole spreadsheet outline how they came up with the amount they gave us.  So much per person for meals, what meals they were providing and what ones they expected us to eat at GKTW, souvenir money for my son, gas money, a few other things I can't remember it all.  We were given a check not a prepaid visa like some other people were given.


----------



## chcmama

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Thanks for the replies, redberyl!  So I'm wondering....if we stay an extra few days can we use the tickets they give us, and maybe the complimentary Legoland or Bush gardens tickets (cause I hear you can get some complimentary, or switch them out with one of the tickets you won't use...like Sea World)?  I'm wondering if we can just focus on Disney during those 5 days, and then the extra days we stay can we use like the Universal tickets and the Legoland ticket?
> 
> And I've never seen anyone post about the return trip.  What's that like?  Do you get return transportation back to your house?


You may be able to.  When you stay at GKTW the wish kid gets a button that has the dates of his wish on it, so depending on if they need to see the button for something and the date was an issue you might have some problems.  For universal they didn't give us tickets, we went to will call and showed our id I believe so I don't know if you tried to get them after your wish dates if you could, I am pretty sure you could use your second day after but they give you a pass for the lines and they may have dates on it as well.  We did not get the legoland ticket so I don't know what it is like.  

My pre trip and trip reports are both in my signature, we were there in Jan/feb this year.  
Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

We leave on the 12th!!!  Getting so close and hoping to have mine, the wish child, and my youngest daughters (who's going to my husband's parents for the week) bags packed by Friday!!!  Anything that I should definitely have packed or not to forget???


----------



## Madison Maylynn mom

We are of tomorrow to stay in the cities and off Tuesday morning for GKTW!  Had our send off party today!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Congrats "Madison Maylynn mom"!  Hope you have an amazing time!  Can't wait to read how it all went!


----------



## potsiemom

our flights have now been purchased our dates changed by one day from what we were told prev.  Our new dates are june 26th thru july 2nd at gktw then july 2nd thru july 10th at pop century.


----------



## ShannonMarie

Just got the dates confirmed for our trip!  Nov 30-Dec 6.  So excited.  We want to do MVMCP so we asked our Wish organization about it...not sure if they will include that or we pay on our own.


----------



## FaithsWish

jojuvanlaanen said:


> GENERAL QUESTION:  Where can I find a list of current pre-trip and trip reports for MAW kids?  Is there such a place to find these?  The most recent on the first post of this thread are from 2013.  If I wanted to make one do I just post it right on the general pre-trip/trip reports pages?



I have my PTR and the TR I am working on listed in my signature.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

We are meeting with my daughters wish granters on June 8th.  We have talked about it a lot, and she has decided her wish will be to be a princess at Disney World!  I am so excited to meet the wish granters and ask them 1,000 questions!  I know that Disney World is the #1 wish that Make-A-Wish grants, but I wonder if there is a way to make it uniquely special depending on each child's desires?  Like....if a kid loves pirates, will they set up some special pirate experience?  Or a one-on-one meet and greet with a favorite princess?  Or if someone wishes to be IN a parade or a show at Disney, is that even possible?


----------



## redberyl

My


jojuvanlaanen said:


> We are meeting with my daughters wish granters on June 8th.  We have talked about it a lot, and she has decided her wish will be to be a princess at Disney World!  I am so excited to meet the wish granters and ask them 1,000 questions!  I know that Disney World is the #1 wish that Make-A-Wish grants, but I wonder if there is a way to make it uniquely special depending on each child's desires?  Like....if a kid loves pirates, will they set up some special pirate experience?  Or a one-on-one meet and greet with a favorite princess?  Or if someone wishes to be IN a parade or a show at Disney, is that even possible?


 My daughters wish was to see the floating lights and dance with rapunzel. The wish granters said they could make it happen in florida and go to disney too. They asked her did she want to be in a parade with rapunzel and get tucked into bed by rapunzel. Of course she said yes. When we got to florida they never made the arrangements for the floating lights, no parade, no dancing, no tuck in. Just the standard disney trip, which was very nice but not her wish. If they promise you extras, be careful, because they dont always follow through and you dont want a disappointed child


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

redberyl said:


> My
> 
> My daughters wish was to see the floating lights and dance with rapunzel. The wish granters said they could make it happen in florida and go to disney too. They asked her did she want to be in a parade with rapunzel and get tucked into bed by rapunzel. Of course she said yes. When we got to florida they never made the arrangements for the floating lights, no parade, no dancing, no tuck in. Just the standard disney trip, which was very nice but not her wish. If they promise you extras, be careful, because they dont always follow through and you dont want a disappointed child


Anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## hey_jude

I have read a trip report where the child was in a parade (because she wished to be famous) and another where the child met Ariel (as per her wish) so it definitely is possible to make the wish uniquely special.  It does however seem to depend on your MAW chapter or whatever wish granting organization you are working with.  Do they have a website?  The chapter in my area does and they often have write ups from wish trip families on the site. In fact, I just looked there and found a story about a little girl wished to meet Belle in her ordinary life and her magical life.  She was able to do that and even had a part in the Beauty and the Beast play. 

I hope your chapter will be able to make the trip everything your daughter wishes for!


----------



## Olesmom

I've been lurking for some time trying to piece together this whole trip thing. Thankfully with many suggestions from here and also with help from a Disney travel agent I'd like to offer some insight given how our trip went if that's ok? We just got back last Thursday so it's all still fresh.

We had seven people..our four kids and one of my children is autistic so we brought his caregiver (we raised the money for his trip and expenses but he was able to stay with us at GKTW and they also gave him all park tickets because we gave them a note from my sons Dr stating that he needs the caregiver).

I wanted to plan a very aggressive trip and make the most of it. I realize that not everyone will be this way. Our kids are 7, 9 and Wish Child is 11. Our oldest with autism is 17.

We did not check any luggage. This made the airport experience SO MUCH LESS of a hastle!!  I packed a very basic bag for everybody...4 shirts, 4 shorts, 7 socks and 7 underwear, a swimsuit and Disney PJs from Walmart (cheap!). The girls were able to carry on their cute Disney overnight suitcases. GKTW has a washer and dryer with Tide provided so we did laundry every other day anyway. We put most all of our souvenirs and gifts from GKTW in a pile at the end of our trip and I shipped them home in a big box.

Daddy's backpack had two misting fans I bought from CVS for like $4..again REALLY expensive if you wait to buy at Disney! Daddy kept the sunscreen in his pack too. I also had Dad carry snacks to include crackers and gummies. My pack had the money, photopass, my itineraries, and stuff.

I made small backpacks (Disney themed from Walmart & Dollar store) for each child. They contained:
Waterbottle (Disney themed from dollar store)
poncho
autograph book with retractable sharpie
lanyard w/pins
Ziploc baggie of quarters and pennies
flip flops





[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 
*FREE wonderful and good tasting ice water at all restaurants at Disney. We took advantage of this and filled up often.
*The poncho was never needed by us for some reason. But should you need one they are very expensive at Disney!!We managed to miss every downpour and it's so dang hot there that getting a bit wet on rides was welcomed! I never once did my hair or makeup! The humidity is oppressive and getting sprayed on several rides, well...don't worry about it right? Nobody cares. I loved not having to worry about how I looked for a few days haha
*I made the autograph books..Get a 4 x 6 Mead spiral notebook and glue these little cards on there for the autograph book. I got so many compliments on them there! I alphabetized the characters for easy access and the characters were pleased to be using a retractable sharpie (that clips nicely inside the spiral).  I liked the front of the line access to the characters to save time. There will be dirty looks. But hey, most folks were very understanding. Found the pages to setup and print on cardstock here
*http://tinyurl.com/disneypages*
*The Disney lanyards for pin trading was so fun!! I found super cheap Disney pins on Amazon. the children need to use their manners and ask Cast Members about their pins and then if they like a pin they'll trade it with them. Some CMs even gave my Wish Child special pins which was cool. Pin trading was great! And they wore their lanyards to school today because they really wanted to show their friends. What fun memories those pin trading things are. *In order to trade they must be Disney pins with the Mickey Mouse rubber ear backs.
*The Ziploc baggy of coins comes in handy when you see those souvenir penny making machines. I made sure that each of my kids had enough quarters and pennies to make 4 a day. They absolutely love those machines. I'm gonna tape them into their autograph books when I recover from this trip! haha
*I saw advice to bring flip flops to avoid soppy shoes and socks feet from rides, but it never became necessary. We changed into them for the River Rapids ride in Animal Kingdom but we probably didn't need to. We rode that twice with flips flops and Splash Mountain about 5 times with shoes and socks!! (Love the Genie Pass!) And didn't get our feet soaked.

I found a Disney certified planner online who agreed to help us develop inter-park intineraries for free because they are affiliated with Make a Wish somehow. And boy am I glad I did! Going into this with a daily plan with inter-park itineraries was so helpful. I did not feel overwhelmed. If someone will tell me the best way to share these spreadsheets I'll be happy to do so.

The Genie Pass does not grant front of the line access at Disney- but does grant Fast Pass line access which is almost as good as being in front and in some cases we were put to the front.  My kids are surely ruined for Disney or Universal should we go again in the future! We sat wherever we wanted to for shows which was fun. So my girls got lots of personal waves and kisses blown from princesses and other characters. My son who is autistic did not ride many rides at all. He was content to wait at the (cool) exits and check in with his younger siblings after they got off. We are so thankful that he got to be a part of this trip.

The Golden Ticket at Universal DOES grant you front of line access and it's fun to be taken through the back ways to rides and stuff. They are really great at Universal! Make sure to attend the Animal Actors Show. Let them know you are GKTW and pretty please to have access after the show..we didn't have to ask for this though..so you probably won't have to either. When they escorted us in first they told us to stay seated after the show and they will escort us back out..but they took us to the stage for a private show where they taught my kids some tricks to try with the animals - super cool!

We did have to deviate from my plan and take a break mid week. Instead of doing the second day at Universal (Islands of Adventure) we stayed at GKTW.  The day before was really exhausting because we park hopped! Park hopping is brutal! Our feet were all hurting us and we were exhausted and tired. And I made everybody stay for the Illuminations and Wishes – which we are glad that we did, but it was SO rough! And we were just plain lucky that we caught the last monorail back to Epcot. Otherwise we'd have to get a taxi cannot imagine how expensive that would have been. So just take note, should you park hop, of when and how you are going to get back to your car. There were only a few things we liked at Epcot that morning but it was so much walking to change our minds and head back to Magic Kingdom!! And since we were parked at Epcot we had to make the monorail trek back to Epcot after the night shows. So yes, the next day my plans were overridden and I am glad they were J

We slept in and played in the pool at GKTW which is wonderful!! We decided to catch a Midevil Times show that night – AWESOME!!! Loved it!!! It requires a 48 hour notice to get discount tickets from GKTW and the Wish Child gets in free..but we called them ourselves and explained our last minute situation and they still obliged us. So it was considerably less expensive than regular price. It’s right around the corner from GKTW so we are so happy we did it.

Our itinerary was basically –

Fri - Legoland (the day we flew in)

Sat - Magic Kingdom

Sun – Universal Studios

Mon – Epcot, Magic Kingdom

Tues - GKTW, Midevil Times

Wed – Animal Kingdom (Loved the rides here), we had reservations with almost stage seating to the Hoopdy Doo Revue…a couple of notes about this: It’s expensive but worth doing at least one nice sit down at Disney. LOVED seeing a dinner show like this! Very audience interactive, wonderful meal, nice mid afternoon break in the day without leaving Disney altogether. We did have to leave a Park, but we planned Hollywood Studios for later anyway so because we had a nice break it didn’t kill us. It was all within 10 minutes or so from each other. At Hollywood Studios made sure to see Fantasmic with Magical seating right in the middle of the front row. You will get sprayed quite a bit – but it is an awesome show and what a way to end our Disney experience! It’s a 9 at night. Just breathtaking and awesome.

Thursday – Crammed in Seaworld in before heading to the airport straight from Seaworld. Got to see Shamu and the awesome Antarctica ride/attraction!

So that's it. I hope that some of these suggestions help you. What a blessing of an experience to have!


----------



## mamaVonna

Olesmom said:


> I've been lurking for some time trying to piece together this whole trip thing. Thankfully with many suggestions from here and also with help from a Disney travel agent I'd like to offer some insight given how our trip went if that's ok? We just got back last Thursday so it's all still fresh.
> 
> We had seven people..our four kids and one of my children is autistic so we brought his caregiver (we raised the money for his trip and expenses but he was able to stay with us at GKTW and they also gave him all park tickets because we gave them a note from my sons Dr stating that he needs the caregiver).
> 
> I wanted to plan a very aggressive trip and make the most of it. I realize that not everyone will be this way. Our kids are 7, 9 and Wish Child is 11. Our oldest with autism is 17.
> 
> We did not check any luggage. This made the airport experience SO MUCH LESS of a hastle!!  I packed a very basic bag for everybody...4 shirts, 4 shorts, 7 socks and 7 underwear, a swimsuit and Disney PJs from Walmart (cheap!). The girls were able to carry on their cute Disney overnight suitcases. GKTW has a washer and dryer with Tide provided so we did laundry every other day anyway. We put most all of our souvenirs and gifts from GKTW in a pile at the end of our trip and I shipped them home in a big box.
> 
> Daddy's backpack had two misting fans I bought from CVS for like $4..again REALLY expensive if you wait to buy at Disney! Daddy kept the sunscreen in his pack too. I also had Dad carry snacks to include crackers and gummies. My pack had the money, photopass, my itineraries, and stuff.
> 
> I made small backpacks (Disney themed from Walmart & Dollar store) for each child. They contained:
> Waterbottle (Disney themed from dollar store)
> poncho
> autograph book with retractable sharpie
> lanyard w/pins
> Ziploc baggie of quarters and pennies
> flip flops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> *FREE wonderful and good tasting ice water at all restaurants at Disney. We took advantage of this and filled up often.
> *The poncho was never needed by us for some reason. But should you need one they are very expensive at Disney!!We managed to miss every downpour and it's so dang hot there that getting a bit wet on rides was welcomed! I never once did my hair or makeup! The humidity is oppressive and getting sprayed on several rides, well...don't worry about it right? Nobody cares. I loved not having to worry about how I looked for a few days haha
> *I made the autograph books..Get a 4 x 6 Mead spiral notebook and glue these little cards on there for the autograph book. I got so many compliments on them there! I alphabetized the characters for easy access and the characters were pleased to be using a retractable sharpie (that clips nicely inside the spiral).  I liked the front of the line access to the characters to save time. There will be dirty looks. But hey, most folks were very understanding. Found the pages to setup and print on cardstock here
> *http://tinyurl.com/disneypages*
> *The Disney lanyards for pin trading was so fun!! I found super cheap Disney pins on Amazon. the children need to use their manners and ask Cast Members about their pins and then if they like a pin they'll trade it with them. Some CMs even gave my Wish Child special pins which was cool. Pin trading was great! And they wore their lanyards to school today because they really wanted to show their friends. What fun memories those pin trading things are. *In order to trade they must be Disney pins with the Mickey Mouse rubber ear backs.
> *The Ziploc baggy of coins comes in handy when you see those souvenir penny making machines. I made sure that each of my kids had enough quarters and pennies to make 4 a day. They absolutely love those machines. I'm gonna tape them into their autograph books when I recover from this trip! haha
> *I saw advice to bring flip flops to avoid soppy shoes and socks feet from rides, but it never became necessary. We changed into them for the River Rapids ride in Animal Kingdom but we probably didn't need to. We rode that twice with flips flops and Splash Mountain about 5 times with shoes and socks!! (Love the Genie Pass!) And didn't get our feet soaked.
> 
> I found a Disney certified planner online who agreed to help us develop inter-park intineraries for free because they are affiliated with Make a Wish somehow. And boy am I glad I did! Going into this with a daily plan with inter-park itineraries was so helpful. I did not feel overwhelmed. If someone will tell me the best way to share these spreadsheets I'll be happy to do so.
> 
> The Genie Pass does not grant front of the line access at Disney- but does grant Fast Pass line access which is almost as good as being in front and in some cases we were put to the front.  My kids are surely ruined for Disney or Universal should we go again in the future! We sat wherever we wanted to for shows which was fun. So my girls got lots of personal waves and kisses blown from princesses and other characters. My son who is autistic did not ride many rides at all. He was content to wait at the (cool) exits and check in with his younger siblings after they got off. We are so thankful that he got to be a part of this trip.
> 
> The Golden Ticket at Universal DOES grant you front of line access and it's fun to be taken through the back ways to rides and stuff. They are really great at Universal! Make sure to attend the Animal Actors Show. Let them know you are GKTW and pretty please to have access after the show..we didn't have to ask for this though..so you probably won't have to either. When they escorted us in first they told us to stay seated after the show and they will escort us back out..but they took us to the stage for a private show where they taught my kids some tricks to try with the animals - super cool!
> 
> We did have to deviate from my plan and take a break mid week. Instead of doing the second day at Universal (Islands of Adventure) we stayed at GKTW.  The day before was really exhausting because we park hopped! Park hopping is brutal! Our feet were all hurting us and we were exhausted and tired. And I made everybody stay for the Illuminations and Wishes – which we are glad that we did, but it was SO rough! And we were just plain lucky that we caught the last monorail back to Epcot. Otherwise we'd have to get a taxi cannot imagine how expensive that would have been. So just take note, should you park hop, of when and how you are going to get back to your car. There were only a few things we liked at Epcot that morning but it was so much walking to change our minds and head back to Magic Kingdom!! And since we were parked at Epcot we had to make the monorail trek back to Epcot after the night shows. So yes, the next day my plans were overridden and I am glad they were J
> 
> We slept in and played in the pool at GKTW which is wonderful!! We decided to catch a Midevil Times show that night – AWESOME!!! Loved it!!! It requires a 48 hour notice to get discount tickets from GKTW and the Wish Child gets in free..but we called them ourselves and explained our last minute situation and they still obliged us. So it was considerably less expensive than regular price. It’s right around the corner from GKTW so we are so happy we did it.
> 
> Our itinerary was basically –
> 
> Fri - Legoland (the day we flew in)
> 
> Sat - Magic Kingdom
> 
> Sun – Universal Studios
> 
> Mon – Epcot, Magic Kingdom
> 
> Tues - GKTW, Midevil Times
> 
> Wed – Animal Kingdom (Loved the rides here), we had reservations with almost stage seating to the Hoopdy Doo Revue…a couple of notes about this: It’s expensive but worth doing at least one nice sit down at Disney. LOVED seeing a dinner show like this! Very audience interactive, wonderful meal, nice mid afternoon break in the day without leaving Disney altogether. We did have to leave a Park, but we planned Hollywood Studios for later anyway so because we had a nice break it didn’t kill us. It was all within 10 minutes or so from each other. At Hollywood Studios made sure to see Fantasmic with Magical seating right in the middle of the front row. You will get sprayed quite a bit – but it is an awesome show and what a way to end our Disney experience! It’s a 9 at night. Just breathtaking and awesome.
> 
> Thursday – Crammed in Seaworld in before heading to the airport straight from Seaworld. Got to see Shamu and the awesome Antarctica ride/attraction!
> 
> So that's it. I hope that some of these suggestions help you. What a blessing of an experience to have!


Wow, thanks for so much useful info!  Great suggestions, glad you and your family had such a wonderful experience!


----------



## mamaVonna

So I created an account, made a couple posts, and kinda disappeared for awhile!  Nothing new to report as we STILL haven't had much contact from MAW.  Our DD was approved in February but still awaiting volunteers . In the meantime, I'm keeping myself busy with as much planning as I can possibly cram into my (already) very busy days.  
This forum is awesome!  You guys have answered so many questions, and been so informative , thanks so much for all your help!  
I research and plan and take notes like nobody's business and have had to force myself to stop talking about the trip to my DH because I'm pretty certain he's sick of hearing about it .   Katyana gets so excited whenever I pull up YouTube videos to show her all the happenings in WDW.  Her little sister (Kaylei, 4) is my super excited sidekick.  She's gone so far as screaming out at the top of her lungs at 3:30 a.m. that she can't sleep because she's "so excited and can't wait another day to see all my Disney friends!"....yeah  
Of course all my plans are tentative but we're hoping to go sometime in December before Christmas.  Has anyone else been around that time and can share any tips or important info?


----------



## mamaVonna

Just remembered I need to post 10x before being able to add pix of my cuties, so....
Part of my prep for the trip will be some sort of countdown.  Right now we're at 195 days out from the date I would like.  Of course I won't actually make a display until we have our dates but would anyone share some of the ways your family kept track?  Also, what how many days did you do?  I've seen 10, 30, 100.


----------



## potsiemom

this is the countdown we made when we had 30 days left we are now 22 days to go
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/78390849738901937/?fb_ref=314126280167530511:250e8dd4c71e162bfe636a


----------



## mamaVonna

potsiemom said:


> this is the countdown we made when we had 30 days left we are now 22 days to go
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/78390849738901937/?fb_ref=314126280167530511:250e8dd4c71e162bfe636a


That's really cute, I especially love the bows on the Minnie links!  I like the links but couldn't decide whether to do Princess colors or traditional red/black.  Duh, I could just do both huh?!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## potsiemom

you have 2 kids so do both then no fighting over who pulls that days link


----------



## mamaVonna

potsiemom said:


> this is the countdown we made when we had 30 days left we are now 22 days to go
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/78390849738901937/?fb_ref=314126280167530511:250e8dd4c71e162bfe636a


And wow, only 22 days to go, how exciting!!  Are you all finished planning, or are you scrambling to get things done? We have soooo long to go, but it'll be my luck I'll forget something really important and will be running around totally stressed at the last minute.


----------



## mamaVonna

potsiemom said:


> you have 2 kids so do both then no fighting over who pulls that days link


We have 4!  3 girls & 1 teenage boy.  Well now you've got me thinking...I can do Princess for my Wish kid.  She's crazy about all the princesses.  Her 4yo sis loves Ariel so I can do her colors, and the baby loves Minnie.  My son is into all things Goofy.  Well now I have something else to plan/craft, yay!


----------



## potsiemom

we are staying june 26th thru july 2nd at give kids the world then extending until july 10th at pop century and i still cant seem to fit it all in.I think its the heat thats gonna interfere the most


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

mamaVonna said:


> So I created an account, made a couple posts, and kinda disappeared for awhile!  Nothing new to report as we STILL haven't had much contact from MAW.  Our DD was approved in February but still awaiting volunteers . In the meantime, I'm keeping myself busy with as much planning as I can possibly cram into my (already) very busy days.
> This forum is awesome!  You guys have answered so many questions, and been so informative , thanks so much for all your help!
> I research and plan and take notes like nobody's business and have had to force myself to stop talking about the trip to my DH because I'm pretty certain he's sick of hearing about it .   Katyana gets so excited whenever I pull up YouTube videos to show her all the happenings in WDW.  Her little sister (Kaylei, 4) is my super excited sidekick.  She's gone so far as screaming out at the top of her lungs at 3:30 a.m. that she can't sleep because she's "so excited and can't wait another day to see all my Disney friends!"....yeah
> Of course all my plans are tentative but we're hoping to go sometime in December before Christmas.  Has anyone else been around that time and can share any tips or important info?



Wow, MamaVonna have you tried to contact MAW?  That seems wierd it would take so long to get wish granters.  Do you live in a big area, that might be understaffed with volunteers for MAW?  We ran into some problems with my DD's wish paperwork getting lost, but I called them and got it all straightened out.  Within a month from the time I called them the meeting was set up.  We meet on the 8th.    I think I'm a lot like you with all this Disney, wish stuff!!!  It's so exciting!  How old is your wish daughter?


----------



## jennine

hey_jude said:


> Hi Jennine.  Just checking in to see how your son is doing and if you have an update about the Sunshine Foundation and a potential wish trip.
> 
> Judy




Hi Judy!  Sorry it took so long....dang life getting in the way of my DISboards time!!

Here is what has happened in the last couple of months!  I looked up the process on the Sunshine Foundation website and found that the process is that you send in a "Dream referral" application form which is a bare bones referral.  You are then sent an "Individual Dream" form.  Shortly before the ID form arrived, my DS was nominated for a wish through the Children's Wish foundation(They had just been on a Wish trip with their son who has OI).  Through this nomination, we found out that the Children's Wish organization has recently expanded their criteria to consider children with life-long disabilities.  We found out about a month later that DS(Taylor) was approved for his wish!  He has chosen a Disney Cruise.....he calls it Mickey water 

In the meantime, since he was nominated we decided to hold back his Sunshine application in favour of waiting to see where the nomination went.  We did, however, fill out the Sunshine application for DD(Ashlynn).  We found out this week that she was approved as well!  We are especially excited for her as she often gets a bum deal around here.  Her brother's type of CP makes his needs higher and her older sister is heavily involved in theatre which takes alot of time.  She doesn't get much for just her.  When we revealed the news to her, she was initially stunned and then once it sunk in she was weeping. I can't explain how happy I am for her!

So, I guess our travel docket will be full for a little while!  Can't express how grateful we are!


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Wow, MamaVonna have you tried to contact MAW?  That seems wierd it would take so long to get wish granters.  Do you live in a big area, that might be understaffed with volunteers for MAW?  We ran into some problems with my DD's wish paperwork getting lost, but I called them and got it all straightened out.  Within a month from the time I called them the meeting was set up.  We meet on the 8th.    I think I'm a lot like you with all this Disney, wish stuff!!!  It's so exciting!  How old is your wish daughter?


Hi!  Lucky you, your wait is almost over!! .  I've contacted them a couple times by phone and once by email.  Even went so far as having someone from the hospital call-she finally got an answer that they were still waiting on a volunteer team to select her case.  I don't want to bug them but I just would love to have some definitive plans in the works!  
We live in Cincinnati.  No clue on the number of cases or wish granters in our area.  They did call last week to "reassure" me that she hasn't been forgotten.  I'll just keep myself busy planning and coming up with fun pre-trip activities for the kiddos.  My wish kid is Katyana, she's 12.


----------



## mamaVonna

potsiemom said:


> we are staying june 26th thru july 2nd at give kids the world then extending until july 10th at pop century and i still cant seem to fit it all in.I think its the heat thats gonna interfere the most


How awesome you'll get to extend your trip...that HEAT though is brutal!!  I'll have to check out your ptr to see what all you have planned.  Our two with CP don't tolerate heat well at all and get sick very quickly, so whenever we go it'll have to be during the cooler months.  Have fun and get in all you can (you can rest when you get home!!)


----------



## hey_jude

jennine said:


> Hi Judy!  Sorry it took so long....dang life getting in the way of my DISboards time!!
> 
> Here is what has happened in the last couple of months!  I looked up the process on the Sunshine Foundation website and found that the process is that you send in a "Dream referral" application form which is a bare bones referral.  You are then sent an "Individual Dream" form.  Shortly before the ID form arrived, my DS was nominated for a wish through the Children's Wish foundation(They had just been on a Wish trip with their son who has OI).  Through this nomination, we found out that the Children's Wish organization has recently expanded their criteria to consider children with life-long disabilities.  We found out about a month later that DS(Taylor) was approved for his wish!  He has chosen a Disney Cruise.....he calls it Mickey water
> 
> In the meantime, since he was nominated we decided to hold back his Sunshine application in favour of waiting to see where the nomination went.  We did, however, fill out the Sunshine application for DD(Ashlynn).  We found out this week that she was approved as well!  We are especially excited for her as she often gets a bum deal around here.  Her brother's type of CP makes his needs higher and her older sister is heavily involved in theatre which takes alot of time.  She doesn't get much for just her.  When we revealed the news to her, she was initially stunned and then once it sunk in she was weeping. I can't explain how happy I am for her!
> 
> So, I guess our travel docket will be full for a little while!  Can't express how grateful we are!



Hi Jennine.

That's very exciting news!  It sounds like you have some planning to do.  Do you have dates for either trip yet?

Judy


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

We meet with our MAW granters tonight at 6pm!!!!  I'm so excited!!!  We received our Disney Planning DVD on Saturday, so we watched it last night.  My wish girl wants to watch it over and over.   I told her she still has time to change her wish if she wants... she says "mom, I made my wish... I want to go to DISNEY WORLDDDDDD!!!!"


----------



## blondieboo

We got dates! 9/13-9/19 with an extension through 9/26 

PTR below

http://www.disboards.com/threads/bellas-maw-trip.3399051/

(I couldn't figure out how to make the link pretty using HTML lol)


----------



## jennine

hey_jude said:


> Hi Jennine.
> 
> That's very exciting news!  It sounds like you have some planning to do.  Do you have dates for either trip yet?
> 
> Judy



Nothing official as we have to get our passports updates and copies made for both organizations, but ideally we would like to take Ashlynn's trip this fall and Taylor's  sometime in either February or March!  They have both started journals listing things they would like to do on their trips.  Very excited household!!


----------



## mamaVonna

Whew!!  Finally heard from a wish granter last night about my baby girl's case!  Now it feels more official.  She said she'll be in touch again soon to set up a time to meet Tyana and get the ball rolling


----------



## mamaVonna

Thought I'd share a few pix of the little ones!

 
Kavon (15), Keira (3), Katyana (12, Wish Kid, bottom RT), Kaylei (4)


----------



## mamaVonna

Couple more.  After this I guess I'll try to figure out how to start our ptr.  Any pointers, I'm still quite new to this site. Thanks!


----------



## MSKL

Hello!

I am not sure if this is still active but here goes.  

My name is Stacey I have two children: Kirsten, who is eight and our wish child, and Luke who is five.

Kirsten has several health problems including: epilepsy, completely blind, a chronic lung disease, a cyst in her spinal cord, CSID and laryngomalacia, among others.

Kirsten's wish is to meet Anna and Elsa! The movie Frozen was the first movie she heard in audio descriptive in a theater. It calms her down when she is overwhelmed and makes her smile. What more can you ask for then a happy kid?

Kirsten thinks she is a princess! She is constantly reminding us of her princess status, lol!

We are going to GKTW/Disney on December 1st - 7th and we are so excited! I am a little nervous and overwhelmed with all the planning and preparations but still excited!

Thank y'all for the links! Any advice on preparing the kids on what to expect?

Thanks,
Stacey


----------



## MSKL

mamaVonna- great pictures! When did y'all go on your wish trip?


----------



## MSKL

Lol! I was looking on the first page and thinking no one had posted since 2013. Obviously I am new to this site, lol.

I was wondering if anyone has a tube fed child that wanted to go to the castle to see the princesses? How did that work? Were they charged for a meal? Did/do you make reservations through make a wish or do you make them yourselves?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## potsiemom

I believe most chapters let you pick one extra like a character meal,the princess makeover,or a show.I know my wish child chose la nouba and we will be seeing it on june 30th on our wish trip.


----------



## redberyl

potsiemom said:


> I believe most chapters let you pick one extra like a character meal,the princess makeover,or a show.I know my wish child chose la nouba and we will be seeing it on june 30th on our wish trip.





MSKL said:


> Lol! I was looking on the first page and thinking no one had posted since 2013. Obviously I am new to this site, lol.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a tube fed child that wanted to go to the castle to see the princesses? How did that work? Were they charged for a meal? Did/do you make reservations through make a wish or do you make them yourselves?
> 
> Thank you for the help!





MSKL said:


> Lol! I was looking on the first page and thinking no one had posted since 2013. Obviously I am new to this site, lol.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a tube fed child that wanted to go to the castle to see the princesses? How did that work? Were they charged for a meal? Did/do you make reservations through make a wish or do you make them yourselves?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


We were chsrged full price even though my daughter doesnt eat. Yiure paying more for the experience than the food. Our maw chapter gave us spending money fir the parks which covered cinderellas castle dinner and bbb. We made our reservations ourselves


----------



## KellyScarth

Make a Wish trip Sep 6th-12th 2015
Hello everyone Im new to the board
My Son is getting a wish trip in Sept were going to be staying at GKTW and Going to the parks. My sons wish is to meet Jake the pirate and since I have no idea what surprises are in store from MAW and GKTW. I made a Reservation at Hollywood and Vine at 10:10 on our Technically 3rd day of our trip. Im nervous about the trip flying for the first time and taking the kids for the for their first huge trip-1st plane ride-1st amusement park visit. Please any and all tips and tricks will be so helpful. My Son Damian is 6 he has Cerebral Palsy and Epilepsy. We also have a 2 year old so this will be a huge fun and stressful time lol. I know well spend Our 3rd day in Hollywood studios exploring and having fun Any other parks that your kids loved ? I know well go to MK and the animal park. Please any tips or tricks would be amazing


----------



## mamaVonna

MSKL said:


> mamaVonna- great pictures! When did y'all go on your wish trip?


Thanks!  We haven't been on our trip yet.  We don't even have confirmed dates...but hoping for Dec. 9-15. We want to experience all the Christmas magic without the Christmas crowds!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

MamaVonna, I'm so glad you finally heard from your wish granters!  I'm excited to hear how that meeting went.  Post here when you get your PTR started.  I'm still trying to work on mine, too.  We met with our Wish Granters last week.   

MAW said they could definately get her in at BBB and possibly a character meal as well, but our requested dates are 10/24-10/30, so I'm nervous that we might not get a reservation.    Can you mkae a reservation and then cancel if you need to change the date or time?  Do you pay at the time of reservation?


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

By the way.... this is my sweet little girl, my wish child.


----------



## MSKL

mamaVonna said:


> Thanks!  We haven't been on our trip yet.  We don't even have confirmed dates...but hoping for Dec. 9-15. We want to experience all the Christmas magic without the Christmas crowds!



We are going the week before for the same reason!


----------



## MSKL

redberyl said:


> We were chsrged full price even though my daughter doesnt eat. Yiure paying more for the experience than the food. Our maw chapter gave us spending money fir the parks which covered cinderellas castle dinner and bbb. We made our reservations ourselves



Did you call Disney and make the reservations? I am not very familiar with the process. how soon can you make the reservations?


----------



## redberyl

You can get the reservation # off their website, then make them yourself. You can mske reservations up to 6 months out, do it as soon as you can because the castle fills up quickly


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

since we do not know our dates yet...but we are _pretty_ sure we can go the dates we selected (oct 24 - 30) could we make reservations now and then cancel them if MAW gives us different dates?


----------



## redberyl

jojuvanlaanen said:


> since we do not know our dates yet...but we are _pretty_ sure we can go the dates we selected (oct 24 - 30) could we make reservations now and then cancel them if MAW gives us different dates?


If you cant get new dates and have to cancel, cinderellas table charges a $50 cancellation fee. I think they are the only restraunt that does that


----------



## redberyl

jojuvanlaanen said:


> since we do not know our dates yet...but we are _pretty_ sure we can go the dates we selected (oct 24 - 30) could we make reservations now and then cancel them if MAW gives us different dates?


Just thought i should add, cinderellas was our least favorite of all the places we ate! Food was awful. Princesses were not nearly as friendly as at the other meet and greets we did, which you will get front of the line access to. We were really rushed through the meal, and had to wait to get in for over 30 min after ourreservation time. The restaraunt is nothing special to look at. Be our guest is prettier with better food, beast is always there and belle often is, and the princess character meal at ashkerus in epcot was more fun.


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> MamaVonna, I'm so glad you finally heard from your wish granters!  I'm excited to hear how that meeting went.  Post here when you get your PTR started.  I'm still trying to work on mine, too.  We met with our Wish Granters last week.
> 
> MAW said they could definately get her in at BBB and possibly a character meal as well, but our requested dates are 10/24-10/30, so I'm nervous that we might not get a reservation.    Can you mkae a reservation and then cancel if you need to change the date or time?  Do you pay at the time of reservation?


We are meeting the wish granters Friday! Ideally, I'd love to attend MVMCP instead of a character meal and BBB which seems to be what's usually offered.  My girls are getting their hair braided, so no cute up-do needed & I've already bought my wish kid the Princess Tianna costume when the Disney Store had them super cheap (score!!); and I'm just not totally sold on the character meals. I actually love the thought of going to Akershus, but I'm terrified of spending too much on food (I'd rather buy lots of souvenirs!) There's so much mystery surrounding the amount of spending $ a family is given. We're planning to order a gift card every week of at least $25, more when we can. Hoping to have enough between those and the MAW $ to squeeze in some fun extras. I have made an ADR at T-Rex Cafe the day we plan to arrive but that's it so far. I believe they only charge cancellation fees if you fail to cancel 24 hours in advance, but definitely check it out to verify. Call them or check the disney dining site.


----------



## mamaVonna

Katyana' s wish granters will be meeting with us this Friday! Now I need to gather all the paperwork they requested.  I know, I know...as long as I've been complaining about them taking so long I should have BEEEEN had everything together. Meh.  I actually did make copies of all the birth certificates and our ID but of course I "put them somewhere where I wouldn't lose 'em"  Back to the drawing board.
Did you guys have to provide birth certificates, licenses, and proof of car insurance too?


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> View attachment 103043
> By the way.... this is my sweet little girl, my wish child.


She's such a little cutie, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MSKL

redberyl said:


> You can get the reservation # off their website, then make them yourself. You can mske reservations up to 6 months out, do it as soon as you can because the castle fills up quickly


Thank you!


----------



## MSKL

redberyl said:


> Just thought i should add, cinderellas was our least favorite of all the places we ate! Food was awful. Princesses were not nearly as friendly as at the other meet and greets we did, which you will get front of the line access to. We were really rushed through the meal, and had to wait to get in for over 30 min after ourreservation time. The restaraunt is nothing special to look at. Be our guest is prettier with better food, beast is always there and belle often is, and the princess character meal at ashkerus in epcot was more fun.



Good to know! And ...
There is a princess meal in Epcot?


----------



## MSKL

mamaVonna said:


> Katyana' s wish granters will be meeting with us this Friday! Now I need to gather all the paperwork they requested.  I know, I know...as long as I've been complaining about them taking so long I should have BEEEEN had everything together. Meh.  I actually did make copies of all the birth certificates and our ID but of course I "put them somewhere where I wouldn't lose 'em"  Back to the drawing board.
> Did you guys have to provide birth certificates, licenses, and proof of car insurance too?


Lol! Yay! 
We had to provide licenses and birth certificates but not car insurance. Are y'all driving down?


----------



## mamaVonna

KellyScarth said:


> Make a Wish trip Sep 6th-12th 2015
> Hello everyone Im new to the board
> My Son is getting a wish trip in Sept were going to be staying at GKTW and Going to the parks. My sons wish is to meet Jake the pirate and since I have no idea what surprises are in store from MAW and GKTW. I made a Reservation at Hollywood and Vine at 10:10 on our Technically 3rd day of our trip. Im nervous about the trip flying for the first time and taking the kids for the for their first huge trip-1st plane ride-1st amusement park visit. Please any and all tips and tricks will be so helpful. My Son Damian is 6 he has Cerebral Palsy and Epilepsy. We also have a 2 year old so this will be a huge fun and stressful time lol. I know well spend Our 3rd day in Hollywood studios exploring and having fun Any other parks that your kids loved ? I know well go to MK and the animal park. Please any tips or tricks would be amazing


Hi Kelly, as this is our first trip as well I may not be much help, but I'll try to answer when I can! We are planning to spend our time at MK, AK, HS, Epcot, Universal and Islands of Adventure; as well as Downtown Disney. Not sure if we will have time for Sea World. YouTube has been an awesome source, pull up videos of the parks, the rides, shopping, even the food! Not sure if we're allowed to post/share other planning websites, but if so check out Kenny the pirate. You won't be disappointed! If that's not allowed I apologize, won't happen again!
Oh we only plan to spend a half day at AK & HS, lots of folks do those parks the same day using the park-hopper pass we receive. Happy planning


MSKL said:


> Lol! Yay!
> We had to provide licenses and birth certificates but not car insurance. Are y'all driving down?


Nope, we're flying.


----------



## mamaVonna

MSKL said:


> Good to know! And ...
> There is a princess meal in Epcot?


YES!  Although I was on the fence about booking Akershus...I just happened to be on the site a few minutes ago and snagged a 9:45 ADR.  According to one of the many disney blogs "

Princesses appear on a rotating schedule. On your visit, you may encounter Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, *Snow White*, Princess Aurora (*Sleeping Beauty*), *Mulan*, *Cinderella*, and/or Mary Poppins. If you have a picky eater, head to Akershus for breakfast."


----------



## mamaVonna

MSKL said:


> Lol! Yay!
> We had to provide licenses and birth certificates but not car insurance. Are y'all driving down?


We're flying


----------



## redberyl

mamaVonna said:


> YES!  Although I was on the fence about booking Akershus...I just happened to be on the site a few minutes ago and snagged a 9:45 ADR.  According to one of the many disney blogs "
> 
> Princesses appear on a rotating schedule. On your visit, you may encounter Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, *Snow White*, Princess Aurora (*Sleeping Beauty*), *Mulan*, *Cinderella*, and/or Mary Poppins. If you have a picky eater, head to Akershus for breakfast."


We went for lunch a few years ago with my nieces, there was a lot mire interaction with the princesses than at cinderellas castle. They led all the kids around the room in a parade, my niece got to hold auroras hand ans lead the parade (be sure to display the genie pass when youre thete, so your dd will get chosen for that honor). When we went to cindyd, they stopped ay each table to snap a pic, but didnt try to engsge the kids at all.


----------



## mamaVonna

redberyl said:


> We went for lunch a few years ago with my nieces, there was a lot mire interaction with the princesses than at cinderellas castle. They led all the kids around the room in a parade, my niece got to hold auroras hand ans lead the parade (be sure to display the genie pass when youre thete, so your dd will get chosen for that honor). When we went to cindyd, they stopped ay each table to snap a pic, but didnt try to engsge the kids at all.


That's reassuring.  I was already beginning to question myself.  Going to just bite the bullet and spend the money, thanks!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

MamaVonna - What are your preferred dates again?  I know you haven't officially met your Wish Granters yet, but did you tell them anything about your requested dates and did they seem to think that would work out?  I've been looking for Character meals to book...but NOTHING is available!  It makes me wonder if she'll even get a meal or the BBB?  I will definately try and check out the princess restaurant at Epcot.

That is a great idea about the $25 gift cards.  I've already been putting money aside for our 5 day extension.  Our wish granters said they have some formula that figures out how much $$ to give per person, based on age and other things.  I know at GKTW they recommend $45/per person, per day.  Everyone I've read about said they had plenty of money for everything...and even came home with extra money.  

One thing I wonder.... do you make the ADR and BBB reservations or does MAW do that?  Do they pay ahead of time, or do you pay when you get there??


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> MamaVonna - What are your preferred dates again?  I know you haven't officially met your Wish Granters yet, but did you tell them anything about your requested dates and did they seem to think that would work out?  I've been looking for Character meals to book...but NOTHING is available!  It makes me wonder if she'll even get a meal or the BBB?  I will definately try and check out the princess restaurant at Epcot.
> 
> That is a great idea about the $25 gift cards.  I've already been putting money aside for our 5 day extension.  Our wish granters said they have some formula that figures out how much $$ to give per person, based on age and other things.  I know at GKTW they recommend $45/per person, per day.  Everyone I've read about said they had plenty of money for everything...and even came home with extra money.
> 
> One thing I wonder.... do you make the ADR and BBB reservations or does MAW do that?  Do they pay ahead of time, or do you pay when you get there??


My first choice dates are 12/9-12/15, 2nd choice is the following week, 12/16-22. 
 We haven't had much of a conversation with them yet.  She introduced herself and told me she would contact the second volunteer to find out when they would both be available to meet with us.  She emailed a few dates for us to meet a couple days later.  Seems like conversation with them will be sparse so I'll be sure to have any questions I still have ready for them Friday.  I did tell her we have already gone over options with our dd (since she's non-verbal we did lots of picture boards) and she chose Disney and princesses consistently.  I also told them I pretty much have it all planned.  I've even found flights lol!

I was surprised to get a reservation for Akershus.  It was unavailable when I first looked for any dining options on our Epcot day.  Couldn't sleep last night, and happened upon 2 openings, so keep trying,  people cancel all the time. 

Another great thing about the gift cards, when you order from disneystore.com there are hundreds of choices of designs.  I'm getting lots of different designs that'll I'll later use for scrapbooks, shadow boxes, etc.  I also plan to give the kids some as their spending money.  The rest I'm going to use to purchase a single card so I won't have to tote around a bunch of cards when we're actually there.  Using my grocery stores rewards card to get a % off, OR wait until Black Friday and see what kind of offers are available.  

I can work with $45/person/day.  I didn't want to ask about money but I'd rather know what to expect so we can plan appropriately.  Those character meals add up QUICKLY!  

You can ask them to make your ADR's.  I'm making my own because I'm a control freak.  I'll let them know what I've already booked, and hopefully they add the cost of one of the meals to our expense sheet.  We'll see!!


----------



## mamaVonna

So how exactly do I start my pre-trip report?  I saw a thread a couple weeks ago explaining everything but I hadn't posted my 10 messages yet so I had to wait and now (of course) I can't find it.  Thanks!


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> MamaVonna, I'm so glad you finally heard from your wish granters!  I'm excited to hear how that meeting went.  Post here when you get your PTR started.  I'm still trying to work on mine, too.  We met with our Wish Granters last week.
> 
> MAW said they could definately get her in at BBB and possibly a character meal as well, but our requested dates are 10/24-10/30, so I'm nervous that we might not get a reservation.    Can you mkae a reservation and then cancel if you need to change the date or time?  Do you pay at the time of reservation?


Just looked at your dates again, are you guys going to the Halloween party??  Wonder if MAW would give you tickets for that instead of BBB or character meal if you wanted?  I hear it's pretty awesome.  Better than the Christmas party I really really really want to go to.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Yes, I would probably prefer the Halloween Party...but that is not Jillianne's wish.   She LOVES princesses and wants to BE a princess.  Every day she plays dress-up, make up hair.. the whole bit.   I tell her she already is a princess but she says she wants to be a REALLLL princess....love that girl.  

I haven't done my PTR yet, but I think it's just starting a new thread in the PTR forum.  

First week of December is gorgeous.  Christmas decor is out, weather is PERFECT and crowds are light.  You'll enjoy it so much!!!  and hey... let's not forget about Universal also!  I hear they really go above and beyond for the wish kids, even more so than Disney!!!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

And I hear ya about being a control freak.  I told them I would prefer to fly southwest, and have already picked out flights there and back.  I've been checking out crowd calendars to decide which parks to do on what days...and for sure I'll be making reservations as soon as I can.    Sometimes though I have to slow down and remind myself why we are going on this trip to begin with.  For us it's to give Jillianne a well deserved stress free week to celebrate HER...her bravery, her strength, her kind heart and strong spirit, all of which have gotten her where she is now.  So if we don't get to do something that is on my spreadsheet (yes.. there will be a spreadsheet itinerary), then so be it.


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Yes, I would probably prefer the Halloween Party...but that is not Jillianne's wish.   She LOVES princesses and wants to BE a princess.  Every day she plays dress-up, make up hair.. the whole bit.   I tell her she already is a princess but she says she wants to be a REALLLL princess....love that girl.
> 
> I haven't done my PTR yet, but I think it's just starting a new thread in the PTR forum.
> 
> First week of December is gorgeous.  Christmas decor is out, weather is PERFECT and crowds are light.  You'll enjoy it so much!!!  and hey... let's not forget about Universal also!  I hear they really go above and beyond for the wish kids, even more so than Disney!!!


Lol these girls with their Princess fantasies!! Is she dressing up like one in particular or creating her own special Princess look? I saw on FB a lady whose daughters had every. single. princess. costume. and they're taking each one to the parks every day in a gallon sized bag.  They plan to slip the dress on over their clothes while waiting in line for each Princess lol, smart girls!


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> And I hear ya about being a control freak.  I told them I would prefer to fly southwest, and have already picked out flights there and back.  I've been checking out crowd calendars to decide which parks to do on what days...and for sure I'll be making reservations as soon as I can.    Sometimes though I have to slow down and remind myself why we are going on this trip to begin with.  For us it's to give Jillianne a well deserved stress free week to celebrate HER...her bravery, her strength, her kind heart and strong spirit, all of which have gotten her where she is now.  So if we don't get to do something that is on my spreadsheet (yes.. there will be a spreadsheet itinerary), then so be it.


I've got our itinerary done.  Adjusted it over the weekend according to the crowd calendar, then got busy trying to make ADR's.  I've printed park maps, and plotted our trek thru each one ride by ride and show and food stands, gift shops, etc.; and have a pretty doable timeline for each day lol! Madness. Knowing us, everything I've spent many HOURS planning will be tossed aside, because nothing ever goes as planned with 2 sick kiddos, a teen, and a preschooler.  I've made peace with the fact I'm just entertaining myself and keeping busy  and likely it'll be utter chaos.


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Yes, I would probably prefer the Halloween Party...but that is not Jillianne's wish.   She LOVES princesses and wants to BE a princess.  Every day she plays dress-up, make up hair.. the whole bit.   I tell her she already is a princess but she says she wants to be a REALLLL princess....love that girl.
> 
> I haven't done my PTR yet, but I think it's just starting a new thread in the PTR forum.
> 
> First week of December is gorgeous.  Christmas decor is out, weather is PERFECT and crowds are light.  You'll enjoy it so much!!!  and hey... let's not forget about Universal also!  I hear they really go above and beyond for the wish kids, even more so than Disney!!!


I'll give the ptr a try later. Thanks.   Mommy duty calls, great "talking" to you.  Have a good day!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

mamaVonna said:


> I've made peace with the fact I'm just entertaining myself and keeping busy  and likely it'll be utter chaos.



HAHA!! LOVE IT!!!  

What's your plan for what parks to do when?  And are you extending your trip?  Sorry if you've posted this before...


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Well we heard yesterday that we will be having our reveal party in August so about 30 days out. 



Ack I have to keep this secret all summer now somehow. Our local chapter said that they like to do it close to because then the kids are even more excited and don't have to wait as long until the "big day" I totally get it but planning wise it makes it hard. LOL They have our plane and GKTW booked so at least my hubby could book the time off work needed already. 

I think I am going to book a dining ressie or two just in case now, just to be safe. Then ask them about it later, so as to not bug them with questions all the time.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

This is also my new tattoo I got 2 weekends ago


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> HAHA!! LOVE IT!!!
> 
> What's your plan for what parks to do when?  And are you extending your trip?  Sorry if you've posted this before...


12/9 (day of arrival) we're going to downtown disney for ADR at T-Rex Cafe at 4.  We'll hit Once Upon a Toy to do the Mr. Potato head box and Build Your Own Light Saber; Goofy's Candy Co.; LEGO store; Ghiradelli's; Disney Pin Traders then back to GKTW for the night.
12/10 Universal and Islands of Adventure, lunch at Bubba Gump's at CityWalk then back to GKTW for the Christmas party
12/11 Epcot, breakfast at Akershus at 9:45, Park for the rest of the day; Illuminations at 9:30
12/12 MK, all day.  Undecided on Character dining here.  Planned to pack nutritious snacks & buy junk like the infamous turkey leg, mickey bars, popcorn, etc.
12/13 Downtown Disney, souvenir shopping.  Drop the teen at Disney Quest while we shop.  Maybe the DH too!
12/14 Animal Kingdom (hoping to snag an ADR at Tusker House for breakfast); leave around 2 or 3 and head to HS
12/15 Departure day  if time allows, we will go to either Sea World for a few hours or the outlet mall
I'd love to extend our trip, I'll ask them Friday.  Not getting my hopes up though.  
We have another dd with the exact same condition.  She will likely qualify for MAW in the future.  
This will be our very first vacation since our family has been complete.  Last vacay was Gatlinburg in 2008!


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Well we heard yesterday that we will be having our reveal party in August so about 30 days out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ack I have to keep this secret all summer now somehow. Our local chapter said that they like to do it close to because then the kids are even more excited and don't have to wait as long until the "big day" I totally get it but planning wise it makes it hard. LOL They have our plane and GKTW booked so at least my hubby could book the time off work needed already.
> 
> I think I am going to book a dining ressie or two just in case now, just to be safe. Then ask them about it later, so as to not bug them with questions all the time.


Isn't the wait just agonizing?!?!?  How have you managed to keep quiet?  I try to stop talking about it but the words just keep spilling out.  I have no control whatsoever.  
So what kind of plans do you have for the big reveal?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

mamaVonna said:


> Isn't the wait just agonizing?!?!?  How have you managed to keep quiet?  I try to stop talking about it but the words just keep spilling out.  I have no control whatsoever.
> So what kind of plans do you have for the big reveal?



It is agonizing, i have caught myself a couple times already almost spilling the beans. 

Our chapter plans and does the reveal party so I don't know what their plans will be. They have just said it will be "worth the wait" and be BIG. It's exciting.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

So the wish reveal....  I have read news reports and seen AMAZING reveals where it's like a HUGE deal, the whole community comes out..  I've seen them hire a princess to deliver the news, or invite them to a stage play and then be invited on stage...  awesome stuff.  And then I've seen, and heard, of a wish reveal/wish send-off party at your house or your local pizza hut with your immediate family.  So my question is...who makes the call on the party?  Our wish granters said they will host a send-off party at our house and bring a cake.  like... no big deal.  That's totally fine, but I can't say I wouldn't mind having a bigger get-together..or doing something a little more special.    I have a hard time complaning about anything this organization does....But I'm just sayin'....it would be cool to do something a little different, to make it more special.   

What I'd love to do is get her school involved.  Do a big pep rally type thing, or an assembly.. .and then during the assembly have the wish granters come and have balloons or whatever.. and call Jily up to the stage.   

haha...  this is what I daydream about.


----------



## potsiemom

we get no party at all.Our orginization just says you will get the stuff in the mail by this Friday call if you have any questions.I wonder if its because my daughter is older.We had wish granters at the beginning who came to our house but then she moved away and they never assigned us new ones.Brittni is 17 but i know her siblings and her would have liked to have somekinda party.


----------



## mamaVonna

potsiemom said:


> we get no party at all.Our orginization just says you will get the stuff in the mail by this Friday call if you have any questions.I wonder if its because my daughter is older.We had wish granters at the beginning who came to our house but then she moved away and they never assigned us new ones.Brittni is 17 but i know her siblings and her would have liked to have somekinda party.


Wow, that's disappointing.   Do you think you'll have time to throw something together yourself and invite some family and friends?


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> So the wish reveal....  I have read news reports and seen AMAZING reveals where it's like a HUGE deal, the whole community comes out..  I've seen them hire a princess to deliver the news, or invite them to a stage play and then be invited on stage...  awesome stuff.  And then I've seen, and heard, of a wish reveal/wish send-off party at your house or your local pizza hut with your immediate family.  So my question is...who makes the call on the party?  Our wish granters said they will host a send-off party at our house and bring a cake.  like... no big deal.  That's totally fine, but I can't say I wouldn't mind having a bigger get-together..or doing something a little more special.    I have a hard time complaning about anything this organization does....But I'm just sayin'....it would be cool to do something a little different, to make it more special.
> 
> What I'd love to do is get her school involved.  Do a big pep rally type thing, or an assembly.. .and then during the assembly have the wish granters come and have balloons or whatever.. and call Jily up to the stage.
> 
> haha...  this is what I daydream about.


I totally understand.  That's one of my questions for the wish granters this weekend.  Like you said I've seen everything from enormous send-offs with huge crowds and everyone cheering (and crying)  to pizza at home with a little cake, even a quick send-off at the airport with just the wish granters.  I'd love to know what's involved with the planning.  It's obviously very different from chapter to chapter.  I know Tyana would love to celebrate with our family and a few kids from school.  Besides...I've already started planning it.  In my head.  Ok I wrote a quick mock-up of some details and *maybe* started buying decorations


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

mamaVonna said:


> I totally understand.  That's one of my questions for the wish granters this weekend.  Like you said I've seen everything from enormous send-offs with huge crowds and everyone cheering (and crying)  to pizza at home with a little cake, even a quick send-off at the airport with just the wish granters.  I'd love to know what's involved with the planning.  It's obviously very different from chapter to chapter.  I know Tyana would love to celebrate with our family and a few kids from school.  Besides...I've already started planning it.  In my head.  Ok I wrote a quick mock-up of some details and *maybe* started buying decorations



MamaVonna, you crack me up!  You sound so much like me with all this obsessive planning!  (And I mean that in the most respectful, understanding way possible) hehe!  

One of our wish granters texted me this morning and answered a few of my questions.  I told them I prefer southwest and would like an early flight....if possible.  She said they can't guarantee any certain airlines or certain flight times.  It's all based on donated miles.  UGH!  That's scary cause I'm not a flyer.  I know Southwest has a great record for safety.  I've been trying to calm my nerves by looking up the flight number and it's history and the type of plane and all that..  They also said that my youngest daughter will be a lap baby because she will be under 2 (22 months).  That terifies me also, because she is a climber, and a busy body.  I know it will be so difficult to try and keep her seated on our laps for 2 hours on the plane!  Maybe it won't be so busy and there will be an empty seat somewhere. *fingers crossed*

She also said we CAN extend our trip, but we can NOT use any of our park tickets during the extension.  We wanted to use Sea world later, and I have read other trip reports where people did do that...but maybe that's all changed now?


----------



## potsiemom

I called give kids the world   and asked about the tickets when we decided to extend.They told me the disney tickets expire 14 days  after you arrive.So we are doing universal,seaworld and aquatica doing the wish trip  and saving our disney tickets till we move onto disney property.I added the meal plan to that part so we will be able to try out alot of disney restraunts doing our extension.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

mamaVonna said:


> 12/9 (day of arrival) we're going to downtown disney for ADR at T-Rex Cafe at 4.  We'll hit Once Upon a Toy to do the Mr. Potato head box and Build Your Own Light Saber; Goofy's Candy Co.; LEGO store; Ghiradelli's; Disney Pin Traders then back to GKTW for the night.
> 12/10 Universal and Islands of Adventure, lunch at Bubba Gump's at CityWalk then back to GKTW for the Christmas party
> 12/11 Epcot, breakfast at Akershus at 9:45, Park for the rest of the day; Illuminations at 9:30
> 12/12 MK, all day.  Undecided on Character dining here.  Planned to pack nutritious snacks & buy junk like the infamous turkey leg, mickey bars, popcorn, etc.
> 12/13 Downtown Disney, souvenir shopping.  Drop the teen at Disney Quest while we shop.  Maybe the DH too!
> 12/14 Animal Kingdom (hoping to snag an ADR at Tusker House for breakfast); leave around 2 or 3 and head to HS
> 12/15 Departure day  if time allows, we will go to either Sea World for a few hours or the outlet mall
> I'd love to extend our trip, I'll ask them Friday.  Not getting my hopes up though.
> We have another dd with the exact same condition.  She will likely qualify for MAW in the future.
> This will be our very first vacation since our family has been complete.  Last vacay was Gatlinburg in 2008!



Ok, I wanted to comment on your itinarary because you gave me some great ideas, and we have done some of them so maybe I can help too!  

12/9 (day of arrival) we're going to downtown disney for ADR at T-Rex Cafe at 4.  We'll hit Once Upon a Toy to do the Mr. Potato head box and Build Your Own Light Saber; Goofy's Candy Co.; LEGO store; Ghiradelli's; Disney Pin Traders then back to GKTW for the night. - we did the Mr. Potato Head box thing too!  It was (and still is) a big hit for our kids.  Last time we were there was 2012.  Best bargain ever!  Do you collect pins?  Are you going to do pin trading??  
12/10 Universal and Islands of Adventure, lunch at Bubba Gump's at CityWalk then back to GKTW for the Christmas party - You are only doing 1 day for both parks?  They say you can do one day at EACH park... because it's that big.  Especially if you have older kids who like the thrill rides.  I've also read (but not confirmed) that this is not a park hopper ticket, so if you do both parks in one day than that's it.  There is no second day.
12/11 Epcot, breakfast at Akershus at 9:45, Park for the rest of the day; Illuminations at 9:30  -I'm so jealous of your Akershus reservation!  I hope we can secure a spot there.  I hear THIS is the place to go for a princess meal.. that its way better than the one at the Magic Kingdom.  Also, IMO, Illuminations is the best nighttime show of all the parks.  I think the best view is in Mexico, drinking margaritas while watching the fireworks!  Another fun thing is the Coke place.. I think it's by Test Track.  You can try FREE coke from all over the world.  
12/12 MK, all day.  Undecided on Character dining here.  Planned to pack nutritious snacks & buy junk like the infamous turkey leg, mickey bars, popcorn, etc. - The castle is BEAUTIFUL during Wishes in the Christmas season.  gives me teary eyes every time I see it!  Also be sure to add a Dole Whip to your snack list.    I never had a turkey leg, so I'm excited to try one!
12/13 Downtown Disney, souvenir shopping.  Drop the teen at Disney Quest while we shop.  Maybe the DH too! - I totally forgot about Disney Quest!!!  This a fantastic idea!  I brought this idea up to my hubby and 13 year old and they are WAYYY more excited about Disney Quest than they are to shop in Downtown Disney.    Boys go play games, girls go shop!!!  
12/14 Animal Kingdom (hoping to snag an ADR at Tusker House for breakfast); leave around 2 or 3 and head to HS - Animal Kingdom is pretty neat, but IMO HS is way better.  We are going to do HS first, and Animal Kingdom last.  I'm fine to spend just 2-3 hours there...  Just make sure you ride Everest... and I hear the Lion King show is amazing.. we've never seen it but I think we will this time!  
12/15 Departure day  if time allows, we will go to either Sea World for a few hours or the outlet mall
I'd love to extend our trip, I'll ask them Friday.  Not getting my hopes up though. - Hopefully you can extend.  Do you know about the pass thing they give you when you checkout of GKTW?  There are soo many things you can do with this card, and it's all free!  I hear you can also pick up Legoland and Bushgarden tickets and Kennedy Space Center tickets at GKTW... Pretty sure those are complimentary as well.  
We have another dd with the exact same condition.  She will likely qualify for MAW in the future. - I'm so sorry to hear this.  Do you think she will pick Disney as well?  Maybe it depends on how much she loves this trip!  
This will be our very first vacation since our family has been complete.  Last vacay was Gatlinburg in 2008! - I really hop you have a fantastic time!!!  Vacations are so important!

Also...I found a list of AWESOME souviners that cost very little money, and are very unique.  Lots of great ideas.  I'll find it and send it to you!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

potsiemom said:


> I called give kids the world   and asked about the tickets when we decided to extend.They told me the disney tickets expire 14 days  after you arrive.So we are doing universal,seaworld and aquatica doing the wish trip  and saving our disney tickets till we move onto disney property.I added the meal plan to that part so we will be able to try out alot of disney restraunts doing our extension.



hmmm...It also says on the GKTW website that it is RECOMMENDED that you use your tickets during your stay.  I assumed they were able to be used later... Maybe our MAW chapter just doesn't know this.   That's a great idea to call GKTW.  I just may do that. That's great that you are able to stay on disney property after!!!  woo hoo!  I also read about the National Car rental and that they have some deal with them.  So when you extend you can keep the same car, they just transfer the rental to you.  And there is also supposed to be a discount on the rental.  Is that correct?


----------



## potsiemom

We are not doing a rental car I have anxiety issues so will not drive in orlando and my husband had a stroke 2 months ago so he opted not to go on the trip.He is still recovering and trying to catch up at work so it will just be me and the 5 kids.We will be using mears shuttle from give kids the world to the parks and then disney busses once we move onto property.My biggest thing now is make a wish is flying us into sanford our plane is due to land at 6 and orientation at give kids the world is at 745.Its over a hour from airport to give kids the world so we will probally have to do orientation the next day which then makes us miss the shuttle that morning.I guess we can just pay for a cab that day.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I'm really suprised at they way they are handling things.  Why fly you into an airport that is an hour away?  And why is your flight not getting in until 6 pm?  And referring to previous posts... why are they not doing a sendoff party?  Where is your chapter located?


----------



## potsiemom

Our chapter uses frontier airline because they give them the best deal and they only fly into sanford.We have to drive over a hour to get to the airport here to when a bigger airport is just 10 minutes from my house that flyes into orlando but they say they book  where they can get the best rate.They have never mentioned a send off party I was hoping they would when they got our stuff ready but the other day she called and said our stuff was ready they would be sending it ups and gave me a tracking number.I dont know if its no volunteers or because my daughter is older (17) or maybe just lack of funding But the whole thing while still be wonderful  has been very inpersonable.we are in west virginia.


----------



## SirDuff

jojuvanlaanen said:


> hmmm...It also says on the GKTW website that it is RECOMMENDED that you use your tickets during your stay.  I assumed they were able to be used later... Maybe our MAW chapter just doesn't know this.   That's a great idea to call GKTW.  I just may do that. That's great that you are able to stay on disney property after!!!  woo hoo!  I also read about the National Car rental and that they have some deal with them.  So when you extend you can keep the same car, they just transfer the rental to you.  And there is also supposed to be a discount on the rental.  Is that correct?


 
I wonder if the person you spoke to/texted with was thinking about the Genie Pass/whatever other places have.  My understanding is that those can only be used during the actual Wish Trip - not during an extension (though, obviously, one could get a DAS if needed).


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I know if you look at the Wish Step by Step guide on the GKTW website it says the tickets need to be used during your wish trip, what that means exactly IDK. I would think it would be like the genie pass. 

I went ahead and booked an ADR at Chef Mickey for the day that we will be there that is his actual birthday day. Do you think I should let MAW know since having a birthday party with Mickey and the gang was part of his actual wish?


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Twice_as_nice....I think in the GKTW guide is where it says they "recommend" you use the cards during your trip.  I believe that's where I read that.  

Our trip will probably be October 21 or 24, but all character meals are booked!  all of them!!!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Tickets are only intended for use on the wish. Regardless of the printed expiration date, the family is encouraged to use the tickets during wish dates. - That came straight from the GKTW page.  I think MAW and GKTW are encouraging people to use the tickets during the wish trip, but it is probably not required and they are probably the 14 day tickets.


----------



## potsiemom

I see character meals available on the 21 and 24th   even a chef mickey for the 24th   so just keep checking and I am sure you will find what you need


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Twice_as_nice....I think in the GKTW guide is where it says they "recommend" you use the cards during your trip.  I believe that's where I read that.
> 
> Our trip will probably be October 21 or 24, but all character meals are booked!  all of them!!!



I guess the thing to do is to call GKTW maybe and get it straight from someone there, if you wanted to be 100% sure, the specifications. 

I wish we could do more than one character meal but we don't have the money so we will be packing lunches and dinners to bring to the parks and trying to eat at GKTW where we can. We are doing one character meal because we will be there for our MAW child's actual 4th birthday so we thought it would be a way to celebrate. We are going Sept 24th - Oct 1st.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I did book at 1900 Park Fare, but other than Ohana's and tuskan House that's all I found!  She loves the princesses so I'm hoping to secure a reservation at Akershus.  

Twice_as_Nice, doesn't MAW pay for your character meal(s)?  They should also give you money for in the parks as well.  Our coordinators said they pretty much count on you eating Breakfast and Dinner at GKTW, but they give you some money for food in the parks during lunch.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Twice_as_Nice, doesn't MAW pay for your character meal(s)?  They should also give you money for in the parks as well.  Our coordinators said they pretty much count on you eating Breakfast and Dinner at GKTW, but they give you some money for food in the parks during lunch.



The info I saw was that GKTW suggests 45/per day per person for incidentals like food, gas for the rental car you get, snacks, drinks and souvenirs. Some MAW give less some give slightly more it sounds like, from other trip reports, it depends. $45 wouldn't pay for won't leave very much for gas and other needed things after a character meal I don't think.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I don't think it includes the rental car.  I'm pretty sure that and one character meal are separate...and paid for desperately.  The $45/ person (approx.) Is supposed to be for souviners, food, gas, tolls and other incidentals.  That's how I understand it anyway.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

jojuvanlaanen said:


> I don't think it includes the rental car.  I'm pretty sure that and one character meal are separate...and paid for desperately.  The $45/ person (approx.) Is supposed to be for souviners, food, gas, tolls and other incidentals.  That's how I understand it anyway.



No I meant the $45 includes gas for the rental car. As far as I know the family or the wish granting organization have to pay for any character meals separately, or with the money allowance that is given they are not included in the wish from GKTW. If you go to page 18 in this document it talks about character dining http://www.gktw.org/wgo/pdf/wish-step-by-step.pdf


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I really do think it depends on your wish chapter.  If your child's wish is to be a part of the Indiana Jones stunt show, then they will probably set that up.  If the wish is to dine with the characters, then they will set that up.  My daughters wish was to be a princess and then have dinner with Ariel....so maybe that is why they will cover the character meal for her.  But I know in my wish granters handbook they read to me that they will include 1 extra thing (meal, BBB, show...etc.)


----------



## potsiemom

our chapter would pay for one extra
we choose lanouba over a character meal


----------



## marvelmom

Hi everyone!  This is my very first post, though I've been lurking for awhile and enjoying everyone's tips and stories. I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of MAW granting a trip to Disneyworld only and not include Universal? My DS has been approved for a wish.  He was recently diagnosed with Cystic Fibrosis as well as being moderately Autistic and having developmental delays.  Chronologically he is 16, however, developmentally he is closer to 7 or 8 years old.  We met our wish grantors last month.  He wished for a trip to Florida to visit Disney AND Universal because Mickey and Spider-Man are his two favorite characters in the world.  I was excited to read that the MAW trips usually include both parks, so i was sure he wouldn't be disappointed.  Fast forward to this week.....Our wish grantors called to let me know that his wish was approved, but only for Disneyworld because MAW considers Universal a second wish.  Has this happened to anyone else? My DS's wish reveal party is Saturday and I'm afraid he'll be more disappointed than excited if they tell him he's going to Florida but can't go to Universal. Could the wish grantor be mistaken? Or has this been the case for anyone?


----------



## potsiemom

do you know if you sre staying at give kids the world i believe they always include disney,universal and seaworld


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I don't think it's one extra per day though I think it would be one extra thing total but I honestly don't know. It does seem to vary by chapter and by situation.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Welcome, Marvelmom!!!  Yes.. if you are staying at GKTW the whole package comes with 2 days universal, 3 days Disney and 1 day Sea World.  Maybe MAW was mistaken, but I'm not sure how that could get confused since probably 60% of all wishes are to Disney.


----------



## marvelmom

I would have thought that Disneyworld would be a no brainer for them too, but his wish grantors don't seem to know very many details.  On the plus side, I just received an email directly from our MAW chapter rep who will be planning our trip, so maybe I'll know more after I call her back tomorrow.  So excited, but a little worried too......


----------



## marvelmom

potsiemom said:


> do you know if you sre staying at give kids the world i believe they always include disney,universal and seaworld


I don't know for sure yet, but it was mentioned.  I'm hoping that they don't assume that my son wouldn't want to stay there because of his age.  He would love it and has already been peaking at YouTube videos of the resort!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I assume whoever told you Universal was not included was mistaken.  As far as I can tell, this has NEVER happened.  Don't worry, I'm sure it will all turn out fine.


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> MamaVonna, you crack me up!  You sound so much like me with all this obsessive planning!  (And I mean that in the most respectful, understanding way possible) hehe!
> 
> One of our wish granters texted me this morning and answered a few of my questions.  I told them I prefer southwest and would like an early flight....if possible.  She said they can't guarantee any certain airlines or certain flight times.  It's all based on donated miles.  UGH!  That's scary cause I'm not a flyer.  I know Southwest has a great record for safety.  I've been trying to calm my nerves by looking up the flight number and it's history and the type of plane and all that..  They also said that my youngest daughter will be a lap baby because she will be under 2 (22 months).  That terifies me also, because she is a climber, and a busy body.  I know it will be so difficult to try and keep her seated on our laps for 2 hours on the plane!  Maybe it won't be so busy and there will be an empty seat somewhere. *fingers crossed*
> 
> She also said we CAN extend our trip, but we can NOT use any of our park tickets during the extension.  We wanted to use Sea world later, and I have read other trip reports where people did do that...but maybe that's all changed now?


Crap!  I didn't even think about checking flight safety records!   I'm not too fond of flying, especially with my entire family on the same plane but I've tried to not think about it.  I can't.  I won't.  My very first flight was to Europe.  It was fine but I was a big ol' bundle of nerves until we touched ground again lol!
I wonder if we would be allowed to secure our own donated miles from family and friends for the airline we choose?  I saw on Delta's site there was an option to donate miles...wonder how they would be able to link to a particular family with MAW? Hmmmm,  I'll have to investigate


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Jilly's Pre-Trip Report!

http://www.disboards.com/threads/jillys-make-a-wish-trip-a-princess-transformation.3420667/


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Ok, I wanted to comment on your itinarary because you gave me some great ideas, and we have done some of them so maybe I can help too!
> 
> 12/9 (day of arrival) we're going to downtown disney for ADR at T-Rex Cafe at 4.  We'll hit Once Upon a Toy to do the Mr. Potato head box and Build Your Own Light Saber; Goofy's Candy Co.; LEGO store; Ghiradelli's; Disney Pin Traders then back to GKTW for the night. - we did the Mr. Potato Head box thing too!  It was (and still is) a big hit for our kids.  Last time we were there was 2012.  Best bargain ever!  Do you collect pins?  Are you going to do pin trading??
> 12/10 Universal and Islands of Adventure, lunch at Bubba Gump's at CityWalk then back to GKTW for the Christmas party - You are only doing 1 day for both parks?  They say you can do one day at EACH park... because it's that big.  Especially if you have older kids who like the thrill rides.  I've also read (but not confirmed) that this is not a park hopper ticket, so if you do both parks in one day than that's it.  There is no second day.
> 12/11 Epcot, breakfast at Akershus at 9:45, Park for the rest of the day; Illuminations at 9:30  -I'm so jealous of your Akershus reservation!  I hope we can secure a spot there.  I hear THIS is the place to go for a princess meal.. that its way better than the one at the Magic Kingdom.  Also, IMO, Illuminations is the best nighttime show of all the parks.  I think the best view is in Mexico, drinking margaritas while watching the fireworks!  Another fun thing is the Coke place.. I think it's by Test Track.  You can try FREE coke from all over the world.
> 12/12 MK, all day.  Undecided on Character dining here.  Planned to pack nutritious snacks & buy junk like the infamous turkey leg, mickey bars, popcorn, etc. - The castle is BEAUTIFUL during Wishes in the Christmas season.  gives me teary eyes every time I see it!  Also be sure to add a Dole Whip to your snack list.    I never had a turkey leg, so I'm excited to try one!
> 12/13 Downtown Disney, souvenir shopping.  Drop the teen at Disney Quest while we shop.  Maybe the DH too! - I totally forgot about Disney Quest!!!  This a fantastic idea!  I brought this idea up to my hubby and 13 year old and they are WAYYY more excited about Disney Quest than they are to shop in Downtown Disney.    Boys go play games, girls go shop!!!
> 12/14 Animal Kingdom (hoping to snag an ADR at Tusker House for breakfast); leave around 2 or 3 and head to HS - Animal Kingdom is pretty neat, but IMO HS is way better.  We are going to do HS first, and Animal Kingdom last.  I'm fine to spend just 2-3 hours there...  Just make sure you ride Everest... and I hear the Lion King show is amazing.. we've never seen it but I think we will this time!
> 12/15 Departure day  if time allows, we will go to either Sea World for a few hours or the outlet mall
> I'd love to extend our trip, I'll ask them Friday.  Not getting my hopes up though. - Hopefully you can extend.  Do you know about the pass thing they give you when you checkout of GKTW?  There are soo many things you can do with this card, and it's all free!  I hear you can also pick up Legoland and Bushgarden tickets and Kennedy Space Center tickets at GKTW... Pretty sure those are complimentary as well.
> We have another dd with the exact same condition.  She will likely qualify for MAW in the future. - I'm so sorry to hear this.  Do you think she will pick Disney as well?  Maybe it depends on how much she loves this trip!
> This will be our very first vacation since our family has been complete.  Last vacay was Gatlinburg in 2008! - I really hop you have a fantastic time!!!  Vacations are so important!
> 
> Also...I found a list of AWESOME souviners that cost very little money, and are very unique.  Lots of great ideas.  I'll find it and send it to you!


OMG, thank you, that's so helpful!  I bought a couple lots of pins (I know, they're likely mostly scrappers but....), I've also bought about 10-15 Real pins.  We'll do a little trading but I really want to put together a cute Disney display with pins, tickets, maps, pictures, etc. So I'm getting them more for decoration.  Initially I aspired to collect until I realized how serious folks are about these pins. There's no way I will invest any serious money into amassing a nice collection.  I'm hoping to have one of each major character, our favorite rides, and one for each park.  Do you collect/trade them?

About Universal, I'll be checking tomorrow. I thought it was a 2-day hopper meaning we could go back and forth between the two parks over the course of two days?  My first itinerary had us going two days in a row.  Then I looked more closely at the maps of the parks and the rides.  I guess I figured with 2 kids in wheelchairs there wouldn't be as many rides to enjoy.  I'm a huge HP fan and ideally I'd love to spend a while in HP World but no one else shares my passion so I have nixed many things I planned to do there.  That might be a day we play by ear.  If we are able to go a second day, maybe we can go back the day we're scheduled to leave.

I lucked up on that Akershus ADR.  Now hopefully we actually get the dates I want! 

I'm looking forward to dropping the guys at DQ.  Wonder if GKTW has tix for that we can swap the Sea World tix for?  My DH is already trying to tell me not to think I have to buy a bunch of souvenirs....uh, dude it's our very first WDW trip...I'm trying to bring as much of it back home as possible!  I've got my eye on a few things I've seen on YouTube.  You know there are quite a few videos of shopping hauls of disney trips? Blew my mind to see all the wonderful goodies we can bring home.  So yeah, he's trying to reel me in 6 months ahead of time. 


I also just got a reservation for breakfast at Tusker House!  I don't think we'll spend much time at AK; we're crazy about animals but we live in Cincinnati and lucky to have one of the best zoo's in the country.  Plus we have a  membership and go alllll the time.  Of course, I've never experienced the magic of AK so we may stay a bit longer than planned.  I'm actually kind of flexible on my AK/HS day.    Oh and we will definitely check out The Lion King.  It's on my list!

We can't extend.  Won't even bother asking tomorrow.  Called my DS school and learned they have exams the week we come back.  We would come back Tuesday, exams begin Wednesday. 

No clue what the little one would choose, she's a loose cannon!  I hope she enjoys the trip so much she will choose WDW for her wish too.  I will certainly not make the mistake of waiting so long with her as I did with Tyana.  If we had done this just 2-3 years ago, I'm sure she would have enjoyed it even more and would have been more comfy.  Lesson learned.  

Thanks for your kind words and I am looking forward to that list of souvenirs!  I'm sure the DH will win out and I won't go too crazy.  After all, Christmas will be right around the corner.


----------



## potsiemom

I just saw your from cincinnati.We used to live right outside of cin.in Hamilton.My daughter still sees a Dr in cincinnati but her main specialists are in columbus now.


----------



## mamaVonna

potsiemom said:


> I just saw your from cincinnati.We used to live right outside of cin.in Hamilton.My daughter still sees a Dr in cincinnati but her main specialists are in columbus now.


What a small world!  I love Cincinnati's Children's, wonderful Dr's and a phenomenal facility.  They do great things and treat kids from all over the world.  We keep talking about moving away but as long as our two with significant needs are with us, we're not going anywhere!


----------



## potsiemom

I miss the ronald mcdonald house in cincy the one in columbus is nice  but the kids loved staying at the cincy one.When she felt good we could walk right around the corner to the zoo


----------



## mamaVonna

I've never been inside the Ronald McDonald house.  I think I'm going to sign up this summer to volunteer there.


----------



## MSKL

mamaVonna said:


> YES!  Although I was on the fence about booking Akershus...I just happened to be on the site a few minutes ago and snagged a 9:45 ADR.  According to one of the many disney blogs "
> 
> Princesses appear on a rotating schedule. On your visit, you may encounter Ariel, Belle, Jasmine, *Snow White*, Princess Aurora (*Sleeping Beauty*), *Mulan*, *Cinderella*, and/or Mary Poppins. If you have a picky eater, head to Akershus for breakfast."


Thank you! We are hoping to book everything this week! Are you planning on doing a lot of character meals, etc?


----------



## MSKL

redberyl said:


> We went for lunch a few years ago with my nieces, there was a lot mire interaction with the princesses than at cinderellas castle. They led all the kids around the room in a parade, my niece got to hold auroras hand ans lead the parade (be sure to display the genie pass when youre thete, so your dd will get chosen for that honor). When we went to cindyd, they stopped ay each table to snap a pic, but didnt try to engsge the kids at all.



Thanks for the great information! What is a genie pass?


----------



## MSKL

mamaVonna said:


> I've got our itinerary done.  Adjusted it over the weekend according to the crowd calendar, then got busy trying to make ADR's.  I've printed park maps, and plotted our trek thru each one ride by ride and show and food stands, gift shops, etc.; and have a pretty doable timeline for each day lol! Madness. Knowing us, everything I've spent many HOURS planning will be tossed aside, because nothing ever goes as planned with 2 sick kiddos, a teen, and a preschooler.  I've made peace with the fact I'm just entertaining myself and keeping busy  and likely it'll be utter chaos.



Wow! That is great! I am still in the - oh my, I am overwhelmed and not sure where to start.


----------



## MSKL

jojuvanlaanen said:


> And I hear ya about being a control freak.  I told them I would prefer to fly southwest, and have already picked out flights there and back.  I've been checking out crowd calendars to decide which parks to do on what days...and for sure I'll be making reservations as soon as I can.    Sometimes though I have to slow down and remind myself why we are going on this trip to begin with.  For us it's to give Jillianne a well deserved stress free week to celebrate HER...her bravery, her strength, her kind heart and strong spirit, all of which have gotten her where she is now.  So if we don't get to do something that is on my spreadsheet (yes.. there will be a spreadsheet itinerary), then so be it.



I love the spreadsheet idea!


----------



## MSKL

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Well we heard yesterday that we will be having our reveal party in August so about 30 days out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ack I have to keep this secret all summer now somehow. Our local chapter said that they like to do it close to because then the kids are even more excited and don't have to wait as long until the "big day" I totally get it but planning wise it makes it hard. LOL They have our plane and GKTW booked so at least my hubby could book the time off work needed already.
> 
> I think I am going to book a dining ressie or two just in case now, just to be safe. Then ask them about it later, so as to not bug them with questions all the time.



How are y'all doing a reveal party? We are telling are kids now and talking about it a lot so she will be prepared and know what to expect. I never thought about keeping it a secret until then.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I have a question.  When did you all get your official dates?  How long before your actual trip?  We would like to book our extension hotel as soon as possible.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Mskl, the reveal/going away party is done by your local maw chapter.  Some do a big thing, and some just do a small get together at your house.  Depends on the chapter I think.  And how involved your wish granters are.  Have you met with them yet?


----------



## redberyl

MSKL said:


> Thanks for the great information! What is a genie pass?


If youre staying at gktw you get a lamyard with the genie on it. This gets you into all the fast pass lanes, and front of the line access for characters and shows, even the informal meet and greets that dont use fp


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Another question.  Does maw make all your reservations?  Even BBB?  I called today to see availability for BBB and all they had was evening openings at dtd, nothing g at all at magic kingdom.  Does maw have connections to be able to schedule things the general public can't?  She also would like to do a meal with the princesses, but there are absolutely no openings for those....especially for  a table of 7.


----------



## redberyl

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Another question.  Does maw make all your reservations?  Even BBB?  I called today to see availability for BBB and all they had was evening openings at dtd, nothing g at all at magic kingdom.  Does maw have connections to be able to schedule things the general public can't?  She also would like to do a meal with the princesses, but there are absolutely no openings for those....especially for  a table of 7.


No, you have to make your own reservations. We had to do bbb at downtown disney instead of mk, and we were only able to get into the castle to eat at 830 pm, and were lucky to get that


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Another question.  Does maw make all your reservations?  Even BBB?  I called today to see availability for BBB and all they had was evening openings at dtd, nothing g at all at magic kingdom.  Does maw have connections to be able to schedule things the general public can't?  She also would like to do a meal with the princesses, but there are absolutely no openings for those....especially for  a table of 7.


Ok, I need to tell you this before I forget, just happened upon this last night.  Check out a place called Ivy Trellis.  It's not in MK, I think it's inside the Grand Floridian Resort.  I don't remember all the details BUT it's supposed to blow BBB outta the water!  Way cuter hairstyles.  I think it's less expensive.  Not sure if they sell the costumes, but you can save $$$ by getting them when they run the 40% off sale online.  If you are sure you want BBB in MK, just keep trying.  Like every day.  If you get there still with no appointment just walk in.  You will have to wait a while, but they will get to her!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

jojuvanlaanen said:


> I have a question.  When did you all get your official dates?  How long before your actual trip?  We would like to book our extension hotel as soon as possible.



We were given our official dates just after I sent in all the consent forms and our passports etc. to MAW. They then took that info and booked GKTW for us and our fights shortly after and then let us know. It was the next day after I sent the forms that I heard back with the dates but our MAW chapter is VERY quick with responses and doing things I find.


----------



## potsiemom

our plans still subject to change until I walk out the door.I have changed dining reservations every day i think.
6/26 arrive at give kids the world 8pm dinner then bed

6/27 horseback riding at give kids the world at 8 am
breakfast at gktw
orientation at 9 
magic kingdom 1030 till 5
dinner at gktw
movie night at give kids the world playing new movie inside out

6/28
breakfast at gktw
universal studios 9 - 5
dinner at give kids the world
candyland party 730 - 830
pool then bed

6/29
disney photos at gktw at 8
breakfast at gktw
seaworld
9 -5
dinner at gktw
halloween party 730 - 830

6/30
nickelodeon characters at gktw 830
breakfast
hang out at village do star
lunch at gktw
downtown disney to see lanouba at 6

7/1
breakfast at gktw
universal studios 9-5
dinner at medieval times 830

7/2 
breakfast at gktw
aquatica 9-3
dinner at gktw
christmas party at gktw 630-830
check into disney hotel 930

7/3
hollywood studios
lunch at sci fi
dinner at 50s prime time

7/4 my birthday
lunch at whispering canyon
frtwilderness activities
dinner at hoop dee doo

7/5
breakfast at 1900 park fare
typhoon lagoon
dinner at 1900 park fare

7/6
breakfast at tuskerhouse 
animal kingdom 9-3
epcot 4-9
garden grill dinner at 650

7/7 
breakfast at ohana
blizzard beach
dinner at mickeys backyard bbq

7/8
magic kingdom
breakfast at crystal palace
dinner at be our guest

7/9
downtown disney disney quest
lunch at trex
dinner at rainforest

7/10 head home at 10 am


----------



## blondieboo

potsiemom said:


> our plans still subject to change until I walk out the door.I have changed dining reservations every day i think.
> 6/26 arrive at give kids the world 8pm dinner then bed
> 
> 6/27 horseback riding at give kids the world at 8 am
> breakfast at gktw
> orientation at 9
> magic kingdom 1030 till 5
> dinner at gktw
> movie night at give kids the world playing new movie inside out
> 
> 6/28
> breakfast at gktw
> universal studios 9 - 5
> dinner at give kids the world
> candyland party 730 - 830
> pool then bed
> 
> 6/29
> disney photos at gktw at 8
> breakfast at gktw
> seaworld
> 9 -5
> dinner at gktw
> halloween party 730 - 830
> 
> 6/30
> nickelodeon characters at gktw 830
> breakfast
> hang out at village do star
> lunch at gktw
> downtown disney to see lanouba at 6
> 
> 7/1
> breakfast at gktw
> universal studios 9-5
> dinner at medieval times 830
> 
> 7/2
> breakfast at gktw
> aquatica 9-3
> dinner at gktw
> christmas party at gktw 630-830
> check into disney hotel 930
> 
> 7/3
> hollywood studios
> lunch at sci fi
> dinner at 50s prime time
> 
> 7/4 my birthday
> lunch at whispering canyon
> frtwilderness activities
> dinner at hoop dee doo
> 
> 7/5
> breakfast at 1900 park fare
> typhoon lagoon
> dinner at 1900 park fare
> 
> 7/6
> breakfast at tuskerhouse
> animal kingdom 9-3
> epcot 4-9
> garden grill dinner at 650
> 
> 7/7
> breakfast at ohana
> blizzard beach
> dinner at mickeys backyard bbq
> 
> 7/8
> magic kingdom
> breakfast at crystal palace
> dinner at be our guest
> 
> 7/9
> downtown disney disney quest
> lunch at trex
> dinner at rainforest
> 
> 7/10 head home at 10 am



I'm looking at your plans for breakfast at GKTW. I'm not sure how you can be at the park by 9 since photos at GKTW is at 8 and then eat breakfast before leaving. My understanding is it takes 20-40 minutes to drive to the parks, not sure if you're factoring in the commute to your plans if you are trying to make rope drop.

So on 6/29
disney photos at gktw at 8
breakfast at gktw
seaworld
9 -5


----------



## potsiemom

we are using mears shuttle it picks us up at gktw at 9 and we will be returning at 5


----------



## blondieboo

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Our wish granters said they have some formula that figures out how much $$ to give per person, based on age and other things.  I know at GKTW they recommend $45/per person, per day.  Everyone I've read about said they had plenty of money for everything...and even came home with extra money.



GKTW recommends $45 per person per day but keep in mind it's the chapter that gives the spending $ and it can vary WIDELY! Someone from my local chapter told me they received $30 per day per adult and $15 per child for 5 days. The other two days which are travel days they received $15 per person. Some give considerably more but others give considerably less than the $45. I thought we would get $45 each and had to rethink some things so I wanted to mention it so you're not making plans based on that figure.



potsiemom said:


> we get no party at all.Our orginization just says you will get the stuff in the mail by this Friday call if you have any questions.I wonder if its because my daughter is older.We had wish granters at the beginning who came to our house but then she moved away and they never assigned us new ones.Brittni is 17 but i know her siblings and her would have liked to have somekinda party.



We're not getting a party either and my daughter is 4.


----------



## blondieboo

potsiemom said:


> we are using mears shuttle it picks us up at gktw at 9 and we will be returning at 5



I see! Sorry about that!

You have some really great reservations and an awesome itenerary!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I attended Wish Granter training yesterday!!!!    I was so in awe of what this organization did, and really jumped at the chance to give back.  I learned so much about the organization and what they do, and what Wish Granters do... although I did already know quite a bit from all the research I did, and all I learned here.    The girl who was leading the training was Jilly's wish coordinator, so afterwards I asked her a few questions about Jilly's Wish, so that was nice to be able to do that!  I saw a sample itinerary from another wish girl who went to Disney, and saw the breakout of how they gave spending money...so that was really helpful!  I also learned of some special things they do, and can do to make things so much easier at GKTW.  Like, they will rent a stroller for you and have it at the airport waiting for you, and they will have diapers and wipes in your room if you request them too... so we don't have to worry about packing those.  Also they have a great realationship with Southwest and they will know we are coming and do some special things for Jilly, like possibly let her make some announcements, sit in the cockpit, have some little gifts for her...etc.  I also learned that our chapter does not like to do big shin-digs for the send off parties.  Why??? I'm not really sure, maybe just to keep things simple and low key?  But I know they do have a pretty nice budget for it, and they really push to get things like the cake and stuff donated so I'm not sure where they money goes for it.. maybe for gifts for the wish kid?  Either way... I'm so excited to start wish granting!!!  

Oh AND....I learned that MAW will make the reservations for BBB and/or character breakfasts.  I said "But what about the 180 reservation stuff?  Everything's booked!"  She said..."We are MAW, we make it happen".. as she said it with a smile...haha!  Whew... that's one less thing for me to worry about!


----------



## Topdogie01

[Q"jojuvanlaanen, post: 53905283, member: 187528"]I attended Wish Granter training yesterday!!!!    I was so in awe of what this organization did, and really jumped at the chance to give back.  I learned so much about the organization and what they do, and what Wish Granters do... although I did already know quite a bit from all the research I did, and all I learned here.    The girl who was leading the training was Jilly's wish coordinator, so afterwards I asked her a few questions about Jilly's Wish, so that was nice to be able to do that!  I saw a sample itinerary from another wish girl who went to Disney, and saw the breakout of how they gave spending money...so that was really helpful!  I also learned of some special things they do, and can do to make things so much easier at GKTW.  Like, they will rent a stroller for you and have it at the airport waiting for you, and they will have diapers and wipes in your room if you request them too... so we don't have to worry about packing those.  Also they have a great realationship with Southwest and they will know we are coming and do some special things for Jilly, like possibly let her make some announcements, sit in the cockpit, have some little gifts for her...etc.  I also learned that our chapter does not like to do big shin-digs for the send off parties.  Why??? I'm not really sure, maybe just to keep things simple and low key?  But I know they do have a pretty nice budget for it, and they really push to get things like the cake and stuff donated so I'm not sure where they money goes for it.. maybe for gifts for the wish kid?  Either way... I'm so excited to start wish granting!!!  

Oh ....I learned thatwill make the reservations for BBB and/or character breakfasts.  I said "But what about the 180 reservation stuff?  Everything's booked!"  She said..."We are MAe make it happen".. as she said it with a smile...haha!  Whew... that's one less thing for me to worry about![/QUOTE]










Congrats Our maw keeps sending us wish refferal cards and "tickets" to fill out for more information to pass out. Planning on dropping off a few tickets with childs cardiologist to have his office give to other families.  And speak with the child life specialist (and the family services rep) to give them the cards to give to families that may qualify.

About the no party, maybe do a fast food dinner for the family and have baloons for the children? Our wish granters took us out to eat, and the only thing my child wanted was cheese curds lol.


Sorry if this is jumbled or mistakes, tablet keeps scrolling on the page and trying to jump to random sentences and auto type


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> I attended Wish Granter training yesterday!!!!    I was so in awe of what this organization did, and really jumped at the chance to give back.  I learned so much about the organization and what they do, and what Wish Granters do... although I did already know quite a bit from all the research I did, and all I learned here.    The girl who was leading the training was Jilly's wish coordinator, so afterwards I asked her a few questions about Jilly's Wish, so that was nice to be able to do that!  I saw a sample itinerary from another wish girl who went to Disney, and saw the breakout of how they gave spending money...so that was really helpful!  I also learned of some special things they do, and can do to make things so much easier at GKTW.  Like, they will rent a stroller for you and have it at the airport waiting for you, and they will have diapers and wipes in your room if you request them too... so we don't have to worry about packing those.  Also they have a great realationship with Southwest and they will know we are coming and do some special things for Jilly, like possibly let her make some announcements, sit in the cockpit, have some little gifts for her...etc.  I also learned that our chapter does not like to do big shin-digs for the send off parties.  Why??? I'm not really sure, maybe just to keep things simple and low key?  But I know they do have a pretty nice budget for it, and they really push to get things like the cake and stuff donated so I'm not sure where they money goes for it.. maybe for gifts for the wish kid?  Either way... I'm so excited to start wish granting!!!
> 
> Oh AND....I learned that MAW will make the reservations for BBB and/or character breakfasts.  I said "But what about the 180 reservation stuff?  Everything's booked!"  She said..."We are MAW, we make it happen".. as she said it with a smile...haha!  Whew... that's one less thing for me to worry about!


That's awesome, I love your MAW chapter, they seem so willing to interact with their families...I'm interested in becoming a wish granter too and was told when I inquired a few weeks ago that I have to wait until after DD's wish is complete.  With your meticulous planning and attention to detail, you will surely make some kids very happy, congrats on making the decision to spread some magic of your own!!


----------



## HyperPippi

Hi. I've been lurking here for a few weeks while my son's MAW trip to WDW gets scheduled. I just thought I'd post now that I've started my pre-trip report for GKTW over Halloween. It's in my signature.


----------



## mamaVonna

Started our PTR last week and never updated this thread.  Hopefully I did it correctly, the link should be in my signature.

Working today on all the activities I'm going to include on our countdown links.  I'll stagger them so we do a special activity either every 5 or 10 days.  Some of the things I have so far include:  "K" letter collage for the girls room, work on Disney scrapbook, color a Disney pic, make princess jewelry, write a letter to a favorite character, watch ride videos, buy Disney pj's, watch parade videos, Disney movie (w/ meal), Disney dance party (we'll tune in to our Disney Pandora channel on the tv), play games on www.disney.go.com, play a Disney board game, Disney puzzle, scavenger hunt, picnic with Mickey shaped food, read Disney stories, make pixie dust, make luggage tags, Disney bingo, discuss our "lost" plan and decorate info tags/bracelets, Karaoke, play Disney version of "Would you Rather?", and charades.  The movie one will repeat several times.  

I've also finished writing Thank You notes for the "Gift Fairy" at GKTW.  I found princess shaped cutouts in my craft supplies with castles, tiaras, wands, and unicorns so I just scribbled a quick "thank you for sprinkling us with pixie dust" and other similar notes on each shape.  I'll have the kids sign the back.  

Does anyone have any ideas for other free/inexpensive activities we can do at home?  If we get the days I'd like, we're 168 days out...need lots to do lol!  Thanks!!


----------



## mamaVonna

One more thing, great sale on disneystore.com this week.  I thought I was done buying pins, but found an Anna pin today for $4.99!  They also have awesome Inside Out mugs.  I want them all.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

LOVE your list!!  Have you given any thought to character autographs?  I've seen lots of cute ideas on making your own books.  I've also seen ideas of characters signing shirts, hats, posters or photo framing boards... things like that.  

Last time we went I spent LOTS of time and money making each child these really cool autograph books (photo books with a 3.5x5 photo printout of each ccharacter and a place for them to sign.) Great idea in theory...except I had already put all the photo cards they are to sign in the photo books for each kid... so we ended up taking a lot of time trying to find the character page, remove it from each kids book and then put it back in it's place.. plus lugging around 4 big photo books.  We will NOT be doing that again.    This time I am taking 2 photo frame boards.  One for the face characters and one for the other characters.  Then when we get home I'll put a photo of us with those characters in the photo frame.  Much easier!


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> LOVE your list!!  Have you given any thought to character autographs?  I've seen lots of cute ideas on making your own books.  I've also seen ideas of characters signing shirts, hats, posters or photo framing boards... things like that.
> 
> Last time we went I spent LOTS of time and money making each child these really cool autograph books (photo books with a 3.5x5 photo printout of each ccharacter and a place for them to sign.) Great idea in theory...except I had already put all the photo cards they are to sign in the photo books for each kid... so we ended up taking a lot of time trying to find the character page, remove it from each kids book and then put it back in it's place.. plus lugging around 4 big photo books.  We will NOT be doing that again.    This time I am taking 2 photo frame boards.  One for the face characters and one for the other characters.  Then when we get home I'll put a photo of us with those characters in the photo frame.  Much easier!


I totally jumped the gun on the autograph book.  Bought one because it was sooooo cute, THEN saw a bunch of ideas like the photo mat, pillowcases, t-shirts, etc.  Right now the plan is to use the one autograph book for all three girls and one photo mat.  How do you plan to store it while at the parks to keep it from being destroyed?  I figured I'd store it in plastic and keep it in a folder, in a backpack.  I'm afraid of it getting creased.  How sturdy are they?

Here are pics of their book.  Features all the princesses and lots of pages in the back for other characters.  Each princess section is about 3-4 pages, with a synopsis of their story, picture, space for 4x6 photo, writing prompts, and space for signatures, and another pic.  I'm happy I got it, but there are some ideas that allow for lots of creativity.  Maybe next time!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

One of our friends mentioned that they got one of these character encyclopedias and used them as autograph books. http://www.amazon.com/Junior-Encycl...67&sr=1-20&refinements=p_27:Disney+Book+Group They also used the storybook collection books. I thought it was a great idea, a little heavier but easier to sign and will last longer plus we will have a stroller to carry it anyway.


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> One of our friends mentioned that they got one of these character encyclopedias and used them as autograph books. http://www.amazon.com/Junior-Encyclopedia-Animated-Characters-Disney/dp/1423189140/ref=sr_1_20?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1435174267&sr=1-20&refinements=p_27isney+Book+Group They also used the storybook collection books. I thought it was a great idea, a little heavier but easier to sign and will last longer plus we will have a stroller to carry it anyway.


You know what?  I'm happy you mentioned that book, I bought the exact same one a few months ago to get the kids familiar with the characters...it was in the bottom of my disney bag long forgotten!  I sure can take that for signatures too, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## redberyl

mamaVonna said:


> I totally jumped the gun on the autograph book.  Bought one because it was sooooo cute, THEN saw a bunch of ideas like the photo mat, pillowcases, t-shirts, etc.  Right now the plan is to use the one autograph book for all three girls and one photo mat.  How do you plan to store it while at the parks to keep it from being destroyed?  I figured I'd store it in plastic and keep it in a folder, in a backpack.  I'm afraid of it getting creased.  How sturdy are they?
> 
> Here are pics of their book.  Features all the princesses and lots of pages in the back for other characters.  Each princess section is about 3-4 pages, with a synopsis of their story, picture, space for 4x6 photo, writing prompts, and space for signatures, and another pic.  I'm happy I got it, but there are some ideas that allow for lots of creativity.  Maybe next time!
> View attachment 105114 View attachment 105115 View attachment 105116


We used the same books. I glued faux gems from the craft store over the ones on the cover, all the princesses complimented us on it


----------



## mamaVonna

redberyl said:


> We used the same books. I glued faux gems from the craft store over the ones on the cover, all the princesses complimented us on it


I planned to get some gems but attach them once we got home. I would prefer to have them added beforehand.  I was afraid of them falling off from being handled so often at the parks.  Did you use super glue or a glue gun to keep them on?  Also, were you able to find gems that matched the ones on the book?  If so, where?  Did you have all the characters sign in that book or just use it for the Princesses?


----------



## redberyl

mamaVonna said:


> I planned to get some gems but attach them once we got home. I would prefer to have them added beforehand.  I was afraid of them falling off from being handled so often at the parks.  Did you use super glue or a glue gun to keep them on?  Also, were you able to find gems that matched the ones on the book?  If so, where?  Did you have all the characters sign in that book or just use it for the Princesses?


----------



## redberyl

I found the gems at michaels, bought a box of mixed shapes and superglued them on. The ones that i couldnt match from the box i went to the scrapbook section; there are tons of gem designs that i just cut apart to get the stones i wanted. Some of those had adhesive backing so i didnt glue them, and many of those fell off so use the glue too, that held up great.we used it for all the characters, just make sure when you open the book you have two blank pages next to each other. Then they can sign one page and you can put the photos on the other. Also the princess pages have frames that crop the edges a good bit, keep in mind when taking pics. Also, get a bejeweled pen for them to sign with


----------



## mamaVonna

redberyl said:


> I found the gems at michaels, bought a box of mixed shapes and superglued them on. The ones that i couldnt match from the box i went to the scrapbook section; there are tons of gem designs that i just cut apart to get the stones i wanted. Some of those had adhesive backing so i didnt glue them, and many of those fell off so use the glue too, that held up great.we used it for all the characters, just make sure when you open the book you have two blank pages next to each other. Then they can sign one page and you can put the photos on the other. Also the princess pages have frames that crop the edges a good bit, keep in mind when taking pics. Also, get a bejeweled pen for them to sign with


I hadn't thought at all about a fancy pen!  I just planned on buying a pack of sharpies.  A cute, bejeweled pen would be an awesome addition-thanks for all the info!!  I checked Amazon and found a pack of gems with a variety of shapes, sizes, and colors.  Looks like we have a project to look forward to next week


----------



## ember303

I am not sure if this where I post or not? My son just told her was granted a wish! We are waiting to meet his wish granters so he can tell them his wish! He wants to go to Disney! So excited for him to have something fun to look forward to in between infusions and appointments. He has severe Crohns disease, along with other diagnosis.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

ember303 said:


> I am not sure if this where I post or not? My son just told her was granted a wish! We are waiting to meet his wish granters so he can tell them his wish! He wants to go to Disney! So excited for him to have something fun to look forward to in between infusions and appointments. He has severe Crohns disease, along with other diagnosis.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

hi ember!  Yes, this is a great place to ask questions and gather information about your sons upcoming wish trip to Disney!  My daughter has met with her wish granters, but we are still in the early stages of planning.  Congrats (if you can even say congrats to this sort of thing)...more like hooray for a chance to get away got a week and focus on fun rather than sadness and hurt.  .


----------



## mamaVonna

ember303 said:


> I am not sure if this where I post or not? My son just told her was granted a wish! We are waiting to meet his wish granters so he can tell them his wish! He wants to go to Disney! So excited for him to have something fun to look forward to in between infusions and appointments. He has severe Crohns disease, along with other diagnosis.


to the group!  We are currently waiting to hear back about our DD's wish to WDW, and get approval on dates.  Such an exciting time for your DS and family.  How old is DS?  Any special characters he looks forward to meeting or particular park he's excited to visit?  You will find a ton of info here; happy planning!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Welcome Ember this tread has a wealth of information, as well as the boards in general of course. Can't wait to hear about all of your planning. 

We received so exciting news that our sons wish is being sponsored by a local golf & country club and the Make a wish annual golf classic a fundraiser that our chapter holds every year. Our chapter has asked our little guy to be the kid ambassador for the event and they will also be having his big reveal as part of the event. We feel so honored and it sounds like it's going to be so exciting its on the 23rd so we will finally be able to talk about it with the kids after that.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Oh my goodness that sounds so fun!!!  You'll have to post pics and let us know how it went!


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Welcome Ember this tread has a wealth of information, as well as the boards in general of course. Can't wait to hear about all of your planning.
> 
> We received so exciting news that our sons wish is being sponsored by a local golf & country club and the Make a wish annual golf classic a fundraiser that our chapter holds every year. Our chapter has asked our little guy to be the kid ambassador for the event and they will also be having his big reveal as part of the event. We feel so honored and it sounds like it's going to be so exciting its on the 23rd so we will finally be able to talk about it with the kids after that.


Wow that is exciting, congrats to your little one!!  And woo-hoo...no more keeping the trip hush hush


----------



## mamaVonna

Does anyone have recommendations of good affordable places to eat while at DTD?  I had an ADR for T-Rex Cafe but just cancelled it.  We planned to visit DTD our first day and probably once more before heading home.  We may even just snack while there and eat dinner at GKTW.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

mamaVonna said:


> Does anyone have recommendations of good affordable places to eat while at DTD?  I had an ADR for T-Rex Cafe but just cancelled it.  We planned to visit DTD our first day and probably once more before heading home.  We may even just snack while there and eat dinner at GKTW.



Earl of Sandwich is awesome and so is Wolfgang Pucks there is a quick service take out side to Wolfgang Pucks as well as a sit down side.


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Earl of Sandwich is awesome and so is Wolfgang Pucks there is a quick service take out side to Wolfgang Pucks as well as a sit down side.


Thanks for the suggestions.  I forgot all about Earl of Sandwich-I want to try the Thanksgiving sandwich.  Is it true the quick service Wolfgang's has better food than the other?


----------



## ember303

I LOVE Wolfgang! It is super yummy! However if you sign up for email club with earl of sandwich, than you will receive a free sandwich. (If they are still doing that) I love planning a Disney trip : ) So for that I am super excited! Thanks for welcoming me guys! We are going to ask for dates for Christmas break! I know I am CRAZY. My little guy misses a ton of school, and I would hate for him to be out even more!


----------



## ember303

What days have you requested? My little guy is beyond scared to fly. He has flown a couple of times, but he wishes to drive! So this is his trip, so we will drive. *sigh* Does any of your little ones use a wheelchair? My little guy does due to stamina and weakness. If so are you planning on taking or renting one? I am including a picture of my little guy. It is just a picture of him getting his infusions.


----------



## ceeteenj

Hi, I've been reading these boards for a couple of months and have learned tons. Our wish trip isn't until March 2016, so we are not exactly planning yet. I do have a couple questions though, so I thought I would introduce myself. At the time of our trip, our children will be 9 (boy), 7 (wish kid - girl) and our b/g twins will be 5. I have noticed that the height requirements on rides are often 44". Our twins are 42" now, so hopefully with some growing time left, and some thick soled shoes, we should be able to do a lot of rides. The benefit of having the children close in age, is that they are pretty much interested in the same things, give or take a few things (Frozen, for example, is decidedly not on my son's list of interests). I have been to Disney World several times (the last time was 9 years ago), but my kids have not, so I'm really looking forward to sharing the magic with them. I'll be asking my questions for you wonderful people in a later post, just wanted to quickly introduce ourselves.


----------



## lanejudy

Feel free to ask whatever questions arise as you plan, either here on the Wish Trippers thread or elsewhere on the DISboards.  People are glad to help.


----------



## ember303

How exciting that your childrens first time going to disney will be such a magical experience having a wish trip! : ) I have been to Disney quite a few times. My children have also, which is why I was shocked when he said he wanted to go. I thought maybe he would pick somewhere he had not ever been. He loves all things dinos, so I thought maybe he would wish to go to a real dino dig. I look forward to hearing more about your trip. If I dont know the answer, I am sure someone will on here. 


ceeteenj said:


> Hi, I've been reading these boards for a couple of months and have learned tons. Our wish trip isn't until March 2016, so we are not exactly planning yet. I do have a couple questions though, so I thought I would introduce myself. At the time of our trip, our children will be 9 (boy), 7 (wish kid - girl) and our b/g twins will be 5. I have noticed that the height requirements on rides are often 44". Our twins are 42" now, so hopefully with some growing time left, and some thick soled shoes, we should be able to do a lot of rides. The benefit of having the children close in age, is that they are pretty much interested in the same things, give or take a few things (Frozen, for example, is decidedly not on my son's list of interests). I have been to Disney World several times (the last time was 9 years ago), but my kids have not, so I'm really looking forward to sharing the magic with them. I'll be asking my questions for you wonderful people in a later post, just wanted to quickly introduce ourselves.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Heard from the Wish Granter yesterday after she talked with the Coordinator.  I was told that MAW will only pay for 1 enhancement so in our case it's either the character meal OR the BBB.  Jilly chooses the Character meal, so we will pay for BBB ourselves...which also means we have to make the reservations ourselves, which means it's slim pickens!  I hope they can schedule our character meal the same day as BBB.  

They are also waiting on 2 more birth certificates before they can move forward... man, I wish I had known that sooner!!  

I am also trying to schedule our extension part of the trip and find out about the rental car...but no one seems to know the answer!  I read that you can keep the same rental car and use a discounted rate.  I asked the wish granters, they didn't know.  I called National Car Rental...the guy had no idea what I was talking about.  Then I call GKTW directly and they say it's all done through MAW.  MAW says they take care of the wish trip, anything after that is on your own.  I'm hoping the people in Orlando will know what's going on since they probably deal with this often.


----------



## ember303

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Heard from the Wish Granter yesterday after she talked with the Coordinator.  I was told that MAW will only pay for 1 enhancement so in our case it's either the character meal OR the BBB.  Jilly chooses the Character meal, so we will pay for BBB ourselves...which also means we have to make the reservations ourselves, which means it's slim pickens!  I hope they can schedule our character meal the same day as BBB.
> 
> They are also waiting on 2 more birth certificates before they can move forward... man, I wish I had known that sooner!!
> 
> I am also trying to schedule our extension part of the trip and find out about the rental car...but no one seems to know the answer!  I read that you can keep the same rental car and use a discounted rate.  I asked the wish granters, they didn't know.  I called National Car Rental...the guy had no idea what I was talking about.  Then I call GKTW directly and they say it's all done through MAW.  MAW says they take care of the wish trip, anything after that is on your own.  I'm hoping the people in Orlando will know what's going on since they probably deal with this often.



We have everything ready for when the volunteers come to see Jackson. (drivers licenses, birth certificates, car insurance info. etc.) I was under the assumption for make a wish, that you can extend your time, as long as its approved with make a wish first.  Maybe call someone different than the wish granters? I am not sure at all. You have your dates, or are you still waiting on those?


----------



## ember303

Jacksons pre trip report! How do you guys get it on your signature?

http://www.disboards.com/threads/jacksons-make-a-wish-pre-trip-report.3425795/


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

ember303 said:


> We have everything ready for when the volunteers come to see Jackson. (drivers licenses, birth certificates, car insurance info. etc.) I was under the assumption for make a wish, that you can extend your time, as long as its approved with make a wish first.  Maybe call someone different than the wish granters? I am not sure at all. You have your dates, or are you still waiting on those?


I had most birth certificates, but two of them were vital record certificates, apparently not the same thing...which I didn't know.  So now we wait probably another month before we get Dr approval and official dates.    I hate the waiting and not knowing and not being able to plan!  

I know that we can extend, I just do t know about the rental car.  We want to budget for the rental but I (and everyone I've talked to) have no clue about the cost.  I think we get some kind of discount through national car rental, but that's just what I've read, I haven't heard anything directly from Anyone.


----------



## ember303

UGH waiting is the hardest! So bittersweet to be given this trip thats for sure!


----------



## ceeteenj

My questions mostly revolve around scheduling. Will someone call before they schedule our flights? We have very specific days we can't travel, and I'm wondering if they will call us before so we can go over those days. We mentioned it to the volunteer who said he would pass it along, but I'm really hoping we won't run in to issues. Do they allow you to choose the day of the week you want to leave?

On an unrelated note, I've been curious about the parties at GKTW. Do they serve food at the parties, and if yes, how major is it? My daughter won't be able to eat the food. Are we better off skipping the parties? I know they would love to be at the parks for parades/fireworks.


----------



## KellyScarth

I found these great autograph books on Etsy for the trip. 61 days and counting lol https://www.etsy.com/listing/237124587/personalized-disney-autograph-book Damian my wish boy picked this one his wish is to meet Jake. https://www.etsy.com/listing/217449302/personalized-disney-autograph-book and little brother Robbie is getting that one. We got a Letter at the beginning of June saying the flights were reserved and were we would be staying its so exciting I cant wait to see my boys faces. The letter said any Charector meals or extra stuff we would have to pay for and Im fine with that but I went ahead and emailed our granters about it and still havent heard from them. Has anyone else left a day early and stayed near the airport ? We live over 2 hours away and since we have to be there 2 hours before the flight wed have to leave super early. We thought it be nice to sleep at the hotal have a nice non rushed breakfast and then go to the airport. Our trip is Sep 6th-12th. Another thing Im wondering about is the get togethers make a wish does before the trip Ive seen others in my area they do a big dinner or take them to a indoor play area. Were flying on Southwest any words of advice flying with a 2 1/2 year old lol Luckily its a quick flight. Also did anyone take personal strollers for the airport and GKTW ? Im buying a sit and stand for the airport Its just to much walking for Damian my wish boy and OIA ? ( orlando airport ) Is even bigger


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

ceeteenj said:


> My questions mostly revolve around scheduling. Will someone call before they schedule our flights? We have very specific days we can't travel, and I'm wondering if they will call us before so we can go over those days. We mentioned it to the volunteer who said he would pass it along, but I'm really hoping we won't run in to issues. Do they allow you to choose the day of the week you want to leave?.



For us it seemed like our Chapter made our reservation at GKTW first and got dates and then came to us and, in our case, said would it be okay to move it to this time period? When we filled out the paper work we gave 3 sets of possible dates that we would want and then also there was a section to tell them what dates totally would not work at all. After we okayed the time period that they had gotten with GKTW then they arranged flights. 



ceeteenj said:


> On an unrelated note, I've been curious about the parties at GKTW. Do they serve food at the parties, and if yes, how major is it? My daughter won't be able to eat the food. Are we better off skipping the parties? I know they would love to be at the parks for parades/fireworks.



From the videos I have seen online and the pictures I don't believe the parties revolve around food at all. I would imagine they do have some snacks at them and treats but from what I have seen there are a TON of activities and other things to do that are not food related at all. I am sure that they are used to having lots of children who can't eat the food that they have so they know to have other aspects.


----------



## redberyl

KellyScarth said:


> I found these great autograph books on Etsy for the trip. 61 days and counting lol https://www.etsy.com/listing/237124587/personalized-disney-autograph-book Damian my wish boy picked this one his wish is to meet Jake. https://www.etsy.com/listing/217449302/personalized-disney-autograph-book and little brother Robbie is getting that one. We got a Letter at the beginning of June saying the flights were reserved and were we would be staying its so exciting I cant wait to see my boys faces. The letter said any Charector meals or extra stuff we would have to pay for and Im fine with that but I went ahead and emailed our granters about it and still havent heard from them. Has anyone else left a day early and stayed near the airport ? We live over 2 hours away and since we have to be there 2 hours before the flight wed have to leave super early. We thought it be nice to sleep at the hotal have a nice non rushed breakfast and then go to the airport. Our trip is Sep 6th-12th. Another thing Im wondering about is the get togethers make a wish does before the trip Ive seen others in my area they do a big dinner or take them to a indoor play area. Were flying on Southwest any words of advice flying with a 2 1/2 year old lol Luckily its a quick flight. Also did anyone take personal strollers for the airport and GKTW ? Im buying a sit and stand for the airport Its just to much walking for Damian my wish boy and OIA ? ( orlando airport ) Is even bigger


We flew sw, it was 20$ to reserve seats that maw did not pay for, so     we didnt do it. Then we got bumped  from the flight, it was overbooked  and they bumped almost 20 people!  Worth the peace of mind to pay.  Absolutely take a stroller, there is a  tram that goes around gktw but its  very sporadic and hard to catch. The  village is large so depending where  your house is it could be a lot of  walking to the restraunts, pool,  playground, etc. Also i dont think you can rrnt strollers at downtown dismey. Get something large and distinctive to mark your stroller and use zipties or some other eay to attach it that is hard to remove. We had two strollers stolen during our stay, one a case of mistaken identity but the other they took all our stuff out of the stroller and threw it on theground to take it


----------



## ember303

ceeteenj said:


> My questions mostly revolve around scheduling. Will someone call before they schedule our flights? We have very specific days we can't travel, and I'm wondering if they will call us before so we can go over those days. We mentioned it to the volunteer who said he would pass it along, but I'm really hoping we won't run in to issues. Do they allow you to choose the day of the week you want to leave?
> 
> On an unrelated note, I've been curious about the parties at GKTW. Do they serve food at the parties, and if yes, how major is it? My daughter won't be able to eat the food. Are we better off skipping the parties? I know they would love to be at the parks for parades/fireworks.



My understanding is there are treats at some of the parties. You can always call GKTW and ask them to find out.


----------



## ember303

KellyScarth said:


> I found these great autograph books on Etsy for the trip. 61 days and counting lol https://www.etsy.com/listing/237124587/personalized-disney-autograph-book Damian my wish boy picked this one his wish is to meet Jake. https://www.etsy.com/listing/217449302/personalized-disney-autograph-book and little brother Robbie is getting that one. We got a Letter at the beginning of June saying the flights were reserved and were we would be staying its so exciting I cant wait to see my boys faces. The letter said any Charector meals or extra stuff we would have to pay for and Im fine with that but I went ahead and emailed our granters about it and still havent heard from them. Has anyone else left a day early and stayed near the airport ? We live over 2 hours away and since we have to be there 2 hours before the flight wed have to leave super early. We thought it be nice to sleep at the hotal have a nice non rushed breakfast and then go to the airport. Our trip is Sep 6th-12th. Another thing Im wondering about is the get togethers make a wish does before the trip Ive seen others in my area they do a big dinner or take them to a indoor play area. Were flying on Southwest any words of advice flying with a 2 1/2 year old lol Luckily its a quick flight. Also did anyone take personal strollers for the airport and GKTW ? Im buying a sit and stand for the airport Its just to much walking for Damian my wish boy and OIA ? ( orlando airport ) Is even bigger



Yes we will be bringing a stroller for Bayleigh (Jackson's twin) The parks are crazy for little kids to have to walk, and it is just too much. Of course I am still up in the air on renting wheelchair vs bring Jacksons. Ugh decisions! I am sure they will be fine with you renting a hotel night before. I have read that each chapter differs on the send off trips. Some do them and some do not. I wonder if it depends on the wish granters.


----------



## ember303

redberyl said:


> We flew sw, it was 20$ to reserve seats that maw did not pay for, so     we didnt do it. Then we got bumped  from the flight, it was overbooked  and they bumped almost 20 people!  Worth the peace of mind to pay.  Absolutely take a stroller, there is a  tram that goes around gktw but its  very sporadic and hard to catch. The  village is large so depending where  your house is it could be a lot of  walking to the restraunts, pool,  playground, etc. Also i dont think you can rrnt strollers at downtown dismey. Get something large and distinctive to mark your stroller and use zipties or some other eay to attach it that is hard to remove. We had two strollers stolen during our stay, one a case of mistaken identity but the other they took all our stuff out of the stroller and threw it on theground to take it



Thanks for letting us know about the reserving seats! Getting bumped would be terrible!!!


----------



## KellyScarth

Who would we need to reserve the seats with ? I would hate getting bumped from our flights. and just to think of our stroller being stolen at Disney or Universal is stressing me out. I'll diff pack something to mark the strollers as ours. Thanks for the tips


----------



## SirDuff

ember303 said:


> Thanks for letting us know about the reserving seats! Getting bumped would be terrible!!!


 
You cannot "reserve" seats with SW.   What I think that the PP is actually referring to is Early Bird Check-in (EBCI).  With EBCI, you are automatically checked in 36 hours before flight time rather than having to wait until the 24 hour mark and checking in yourself.  This gives you an earlier boarding number which, in turn, gets you on the plane when there are more seats to chose from.  I'm not sure of the relationship between EBCI and IDB (Involuntarily Denied Boarding - getting bumped from a flight), but if SW bases IDB on the time you check-in (which is a reasonable approach), then those using EBCI would have earlier check-ins and be less likely to be bumped.

You can learn about EBCI here - https://www.southwest.com/html/generated/help/faqs/earlybird_checkin_faq.html


----------



## redberyl

SirDuff said:


> You cannot "reserve" seats with SW.   What I think that the PP is actually referring to is Early Bird Check-in (EBCI).  With EBCI, you are automatically checked in 36 hours before flight time rather than having to wait until the 24 hour mark and checking in yourself.  This gives you an earlier boarding number which, in turn, gets you on the plane when there are more seats to chose from.  I'm not sure of the relationship between EBCI and IDB (Involuntarily Denied Boarding - getting bumped from a flight), but if SW bases IDB on the time you check-in (which is a reasonable approach), then those using EBCI would have earlier check-ins and be less likely to be bumped.
> 
> You can learn about EBCI here - https://www.southwest.com/html/generated/help/faqs/earlybird_checkin_faq.html


Perhaps im wrong about which airline we flew, or maybe policy has changef, because we definitely had the option to go online and select our seats ahead of time, for $20 each. We checked in 2 hours before the flight, which we were kind if at the mercy of maw scheduling there.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

I was under the assumption that being MAW families, we get early boarding anyway....is that not correct?  My mom just recently flew with Southwest and she was online checking in right at the 24 hour mark.  She said It's first the people with disabilities get to board, then people with babies and strollers, then business class, then those that paid for Early check-in....THEN the regular people.  So I think we would be in the disability category, or at least the stroller category.


----------



## SirDuff

redberyl said:


> Perhaps im wrong about which airline we flew, or maybe policy has changef, because we definitely had the option to go online and select our seats ahead of time, for $20 each. We checked in 2 hours before the flight, which we were kind if at the mercy of maw scheduling there.


 
Then you weren't flying SW.  SW does not (and never has had) the option to select your seats ahead of time.

Also, not sure why you state that you were at the mercy of MAW for checking in only two hours before.  With most (all?) airlines you can check in online starting 24 hours ahead.  And you should - you can choose seats if you haven't done so or change to better ones (unless flying SW) and it puts you ahead for bumping (depending on the airline's rules).

Not saying this to jump on you - but to make sure that others aren't getting incorrect information!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Hey, so I was looking around to see if there was some community group online somewhere for Wish families...and I didn't find any, so I created one!  Just putting it out there... I hope it's not against the rules, if it is I'll delete this post.  

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1586937848223317/

I think it'd be awesome to connect to other Wish families in the planning stages, and post trip!!


----------



## SirDuff

jojuvanlaanen said:


> I was under the assumption that being MAW families, we get early boarding anyway....is that not correct?  My mom just recently flew with Southwest and she was online checking in right at the 24 hour mark.  She said It's first the people with disabilities get to board, then people with babies and strollers, then business class, then those that paid for Early check-in....THEN the regular people.  So I think we would be in the disability category, or at least the stroller category.


 
The "official" SW boarding is:

- people with disabilities
- those with A group boarding passes (Business select are A1-A15)
- family boarding (this is sometimes skipped if there are a huge number of families)
- those with C group boarding passes
- those with C group boarding passes

So, families (the official SW site says with children four and under, but I understand that they are testing new rules) can board after A group (assuming that they don't have A group boarding passes).  Using ECBI gets you a better chance of getting A group.  There is no "stroller category" (other than the fact that many families with children four and under will have strollers).

I don't know if SW has a official policy of letting MAW families board early (though, I suspect that some/many gate agents make it happen with/without an official policy).

You can read more here - https://www.southwest.com/html/travel-experience/boarding-your-flight/index.html


----------



## ember303

SirDuff said:


> Then you weren't flying SW.  SW does not (and never has had) the option to select your seats ahead of time.
> 
> Also, not sure why you state that you were at the mercy of MAW for checking in only two hours before.  With most (all?) airlines you can check in online starting 24 hours ahead.  And you should - you can choose seats if you haven't done so or change to better ones (unless flying SW) and it puts you ahead for bumping (depending on the airline's rules).
> 
> Not saying this to jump on you - but to make sure that others aren't getting incorrect information!




Oh perfect! Thanks for that info!!!! When we have flown in the past they have always boarded early.


----------



## ember303

SirDuff said:


> You cannot "reserve" seats with SW.   What I think that the PP is actually referring to is Early Bird Check-in (EBCI).  With EBCI, you are automatically checked in 36 hours before flight time rather than having to wait until the 24 hour mark and checking in yourself.  This gives you an earlier boarding number which, in turn, gets you on the plane when there are more seats to chose from.  I'm not sure of the relationship between EBCI and IDB (Involuntarily Denied Boarding - getting bumped from a flight), but if SW bases IDB on the time you check-in (which is a reasonable approach), then those using EBCI would have earlier check-ins and be less likely to be bumped.
> 
> You can learn about EBCI here - https://www.southwest.com/html/generated/help/faqs/earlybird_checkin_faq.html


 
Thanks so much! I thought when I flew southwest we did not have to pay to reserve seats. However that was a year or so ago! So I thought maybe it changed. Thanks a ton!


----------



## redberyl

SirDuff said:


> Then you weren't flying SW.  SW does not (and never has had) the option to select your seats ahead of time.
> 
> Also, not sure why you state that you were at the mercy of MAW for checking in only two hours before.  With most (all?) airlines you can check in online starting 24 hours ahead.  And you should - you can choose seats if you haven't done so or change to better ones (unless flying SW) and it puts you ahead for bumping (depending on the airline's rules).
> 
> Not saying this to jump on you - but to make sure that others aren't getting incorrect information!


It would have cost us $120 to get our seats ahead of time. We really  didnt have the money, and  assumedlike others on here that  since people with disabilities board  early it wouldnt be a problem. But it was, we clearly stated we were with maw, had a letter from maw for the airline, and you could see my daughter is obviously disabled. We still got bumped. Maybe the airline didnt follow their own policy, but either way we were bumped. If you can check in ahead of time,  reserve your seat, whatever, do it.


----------



## KellyScarth

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Hey, so I was looking around to see if there was some community group online somewhere for Wish families...and I didn't find any, so I created one!  Just putting it out there... I hope it's not against the rules, if it is I'll delete this post.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1586937848223317/
> 
> I think it'd be awesome to connect to other Wish families in the planning stages, and post trip!!


I just requested to join. Great idea


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Hey, so I was looking around to see if there was some community group online somewhere for Wish families...and I didn't find any, so I created one!  Just putting it out there... I hope it's not against the rules, if it is I'll delete this post.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1586937848223317/
> 
> I think it'd be awesome to connect to other Wish families in the planning stages, and post trip!!


So you already know I joined the group, just wanted to say (not sure if you did or not) to make the group private.   I remember reading in my maw packet that they didn't want families posting on social networks about their wish.  I would definitely keep access to the group private, especially since many folks use their real names on FB.


----------



## HyperPippi

I just joined too.


----------



## ember303

I called make a wish about social media. They said it was more for celebrity wishes, because you sign a confidentiality paper. Jackson is in the hospital for crohns complications.


----------



## chrisxtwo

ceeteenj said:


> On an unrelated note, I've been curious about the parties at GKTW. Do they serve food at the parties, and if yes, how major is it? My daughter won't be able to eat the food. Are we better off skipping the parties? I know they would love to be at the parks for parades/fireworks.



Most of the parties have some sort of food but it's usually candy or a small dessert.  It's not the main focus though most nights.  I will say that Sunday (Candyland Party) and Monday (Halloween) feature A LOT more candy than the others.  If you have any other GKTW questions, let me know!


----------



## ember303

chrisxtwo said:


> Most of the parties have some sort of food but it's usually candy or a small dessert.  It's not the main focus though most nights.  I will say that Sunday (Candyland Party) and Monday (Halloween) feature A LOT more candy than the others.  If you have any other GKTW questions, let me know!



I am glad to hear they aren't centered around food  my little guy doesn't eat by mouth for right now eather. He is inpatient right now, but going home he will not be eating by mouth. He doesn't mind though.


----------



## ember303

How is everyones kids doing? Are they super excited?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Does anyone know if GKTW has mattress covers they can provide in case of bed wetting? Our almost 9 year old still wets the bed, he won't wear any kind of trainer pant and takes responsibility for cleaning up when we are home, we do have mattress covers at home and I will bring one if needed but wondered if they might have some.


----------



## ember303

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Does anyone know if GKTW has mattress covers they can provide in case of bed wetting? Our almost 9 year old still wets the bed, he won't wear any kind of trainer pant and takes responsibility for cleaning up when we are home, we do have mattress covers at home and I will bring one if needed but wondered if they might have some.



I am not sure but I would love to know the answer to this also!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

ceeteenj said:


> On an unrelated note, I've been curious about the parties at GKTW. Do they serve food at the parties, and if yes, how major is it? My daughter won't be able to eat the food. Are we better off skipping the parties? I know they would love to be at the parks for parades/fireworks.



If you go to this site it's the Village Guide for GKTW it lists the parties and entertainment events they have individually and has a little explanation of what happens at them, it would be a good way for you to decide which would be worth attending or not. 

http://www.gktw.org/pre/pdf/village-guide.pdf


----------



## mamaVonna

Just got a call from one of the wish granters...it's official-finally 100% approved and we got the dates we wanted!  No flight info yet, now fingers crossed we get an early flight in and late flight out
She also mentioned that our expense check will include our scheduled Character breakfast at Akershus.  Still not sure about tickets to MVMCP but that was dd's main wish so she's pretty sure that request will be approved.  Not sure if we can swing those ticket prices on our own.  DH is convinced we'd basically be paying almost $450 for "free" hot chocolate and cookies.  Nope, he does not understand the "magic" involved the way I do !


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

mammaVonna, tell him it's like paying $450 for a 7 day Disney vacation, travel included!!!  (considering that'd be the only cost incurred by you guys!)  That's totally the way I'm looking at it.  I wanna really make the best of this trip and make it a "yes" trip as much as possible.


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> mammaVonna, tell him it's like paying $450 for a 7 day Disney vacation, travel included!!!  (considering that'd be the only cost incurred by you guys!)  That's totally the way I'm looking at it.  I wanna really make the best of this trip and make it a "yes" trip as much as possible.


That's a great idea!  I've told him already to either say yes or say nothing...not to be mean but he can be pretty grumpy and tends to say no quite often to anything spontaneous, sugar-laden, or fun for the kids but not him.  So he has promised to go with the flow and loosen up on the reigns.  I've learned to keep my lips zipped on costs of meals and any extras.  I'm planning to do the candlelight processional dinner package, and possibly the new Christmas themed character dinner at Hollywood and Vine.  Not saying a word to dh about them.  Just scheduling and adding it to our itinerary.  When the bill comes I'll whip out my ol' trusty gift cards!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I am having a hard time also justifying adding the MNSSHP, with the exchange on the dollar its close to $500 which is $100 per person for us. That's a lot for a party really. I am trying to think of it as a way of adding a day to Disney since GKTW only has 3 day tickets and we could do the party on one of our "off disney" days but it's still a lot of money. I just keep thinking of all the other things it could go to. 

If that were the only extra cost we would have to put out then it might be different but it's not. There are other things we will have to pay OOP for also which begins to add up.


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I am having a hard time also justifying adding the MNSSHP, with the exchange on the dollar its close to $500 which is $100 per person for us. That's a lot for a party really. I am trying to think of it as a way of adding a day to Disney since GKTW only has 3 day tickets and we could do the party on one of our "off disney" days but it's still a lot of money. I just keep thinking of all the other things it could go to.
> 
> If that were the only extra cost we would have to put out then it might be different but it's not. There are other things we will have to pay OOP for also which begins to add up.


This shouldn't be such a tough decision should it?!  I'm going to put it on the back burner for now.  First I'll tackle back-to-school stuff, school fees, and other kid obligations.  Then I'll sit down again and see if I can make it happen.  I think you can purchase one ticket at a time.  If so, that would make it much easier to attain.  One ticket every pay day??  I just know I _do no_t want to use a credit card.  We're hoping to buy our first house next year so I don't want to make any unnecessary charges.   
I hope MNSSHP works out for you, I've read all over that it's awesome, and better than the Christmas party!  However, if it doesn't, the Halloween party at GKTW is supposed to be pretty fantastic too.


----------



## ember303

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I am having a hard time also justifying adding the MNSSHP, with the exchange on the dollar its close to $500 which is $100 per person for us. That's a lot for a party really. I am trying to think of it as a way of adding a day to Disney since GKTW only has 3 day tickets and we could do the party on one of our "off disney" days but it's still a lot of money. I just keep thinking of all the other things it could go to.
> 
> If that were the only extra cost we would have to put out then it might be different but it's not. There are other things we will have to pay OOP for also which begins to add up.



Does your chapter pay for something extra? Maybe you can request it then? We are doing MNSSHP. Our chapter said they will pay for one extra thing.


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> This shouldn't be such a tough decision should it?!  I'm going to put it on the back burner for now.  First I'll tackle back-to-school stuff, school fees, and other kid obligations.  Then I'll sit down again and see if I can make it happen.  I think you can purchase one ticket at a time.  If so, that would make it much easier to attain.  One ticket every pay day??  I just know I _do no_t want to use a credit card.  We're hoping to buy our first house next year so I don't want to make any unnecessary charges.
> I hope MNSSHP works out for you, I've read all over that it's awesome, and better than the Christmas party!  However, if it doesn't, the Halloween party at GKTW is supposed to be pretty fantastic too.



I am not putting anything on credit cards! I try to only use those in emergencies. Unfortunately this seems to be so often lately! We will find out this week if Jackson is having surgery in the next couple weeks looks like credit cards will have to be used! I am so looking forward to my guy having fun and having a break! I know you other mommas can relate!


----------



## mamaVonna

ember303 said:


> Does your chapter pay for something extra? Maybe you can request it then? We are doing MNSSHP. Our chapter said they will pay for one extra thing.


That's awesome you guys get to go!!  The kids will have a ball!  Have you told them yet or will it be a surprise?

I was told they will be covering one character meal so far.  Not sure if that's our something extra though.  Told them we have no interest in BBB for Tyana because her hair will be braided.  Wish I could get in on the conversations between the wish granter and the coordinator (who apparently is the one that makes all the decisions and arrangements...).  If it's a toss up between a character meal or the party we'll take that party please!  I'm not going to bug our wish granter but I sure would love to know.  We'll see.


----------



## mamaVonna

ember303 said:


> I am not putting anything on credit cards! I try to only use those in emergencies. Unfortunately this seems to be so often lately! We will find out this week if Jackson is having surgery in the next couple weeks looks like credit cards will have to be used! I am so looking forward to my guy having fun and having a break! I know you other mommas can relate!


It'll be so nice for you _*all*_ to have a break and time reserved just for fun!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

ember303 said:


> Does your chapter pay for something extra? Maybe you can request it then? We are doing MNSSHP. Our chapter said they will pay for one extra thing.



I am not sure if they provide something "extra". His actual wish was to have a birthday party with Mickey and the gang, we are going to be there on his actual birthday, I am not sure how they were or if they were going to try to include that somehow in his trip. I suppose I should ask. His name is Casper so the MNSSHP kinda "goes" with him. 

BTW I emailed GKTW about the waterproof mattress cover and heard back. They said they don't normally provide them but they will if asked so they will have one for us when we arrive. If you wanted one you could email to ask them also.


----------



## ember303

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I am not sure if they provide something "extra". His actual wish was to have a birthday party with Mickey and the gang, we are going to be there on his actual birthday, I am not sure how they were or if they were going to try to include that somehow in his trip. I suppose I should ask. His name is Casper so the MNSSHP kinda "goes" with him.
> 
> BTW I emailed GKTW about the waterproof mattress cover and heard back. They said they don't normally provide them but they will if asked so they will have one for us when we arrive. If you wanted one you could email to ask them also.



I am actually taking a waterproof pad. They said they will have Goodnights in his villa when we arrive since he wears those most of the time. I am going to ask about having formula shipped there along with his other supplies.


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> That's awesome you guys get to go!!  The kids will have a ball!  Have you told them yet or will it be a surprise?
> 
> I was told they will be covering one character meal so far.  Not sure if that's our something extra though.  Told them we have no interest in BBB for Tyana because her hair will be braided.  Wish I could get in on the conversations between the wish granter and the coordinator (who apparently is the one that makes all the decisions and arrangements...).  If it's a toss up between a character meal or the party we'll take that party please!  I'm not going to bug our wish granter but I sure would love to know.  We'll see.




I dont think you would be bugging if you told them if it was only one then you would prefer the party for her!


----------



## mamaVonna

I'm beginning to have ADR remorse...
As of yesterday I have the following scheduled:
Akershus (breakfast); Teppan Edo (lunch) Candlelight Processional Pkg; Crystal Palace (breakfast); and Tusker House (breakfast).  Plus we plan to eat at Earl of Sandwich, Bubba Gump's (dh really wants to go), and surely many carts selling horrible-for-my-thighs-but-oh-so-tasty treats.  Just added up the costs of the meals (plus tax and gratuity)...plus a guesstimate of snacks and QS and I was shocked to see over $1k!!!  Wow
So I'm up, middle of the night debating whether or not to cancel the Candlelight Processional Package.  For 6 of us, it was well over $300.
DH wants to go to Teppan Edo, which is fine by me.  I'm sure I can schedule a lunch without the show.  Ooh, plus there will be a new dining package available to schedule the first week of August.  It's a holiday meal at Hollywood & Vine featuring the Fab 5 (I think) and Santa Goofy!
I guess my question is:  Is the Candlelight Processional worth $300+?  Is it THAT difficult to get into the show without a meal package?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

mamaVonna said:


> I'm beginning to have ADR remorse...
> As of yesterday I have the following scheduled:
> Akershus (breakfast); Teppan Edo (lunch) Candlelight Processional Pkg; Crystal Palace (breakfast); and Tusker House (breakfast).  Plus we plan to eat at Earl of Sandwich, Bubba Gump's (dh really wants to go), and surely many carts selling horrible-for-my-thighs-but-oh-so-tasty treats.  Just added up the costs of the meals (plus tax and gratuity)...plus a guesstimate of snacks and QS and I was shocked to see over $1k!!!  Wow
> So I'm up, middle of the night debating whether or not to cancel the Candlelight Processional Package.  For 6 of us, it was well over $300.
> DH wants to go to Teppan Edo, which is fine by me.  I'm sure I can schedule a lunch without the show.  Ooh, plus there will be a new dining package available to schedule the first week of August.  It's a holiday meal at Hollywood & Vine featuring the Fab 5 (I think) and Santa Goofy!
> I guess my question is:  Is the Candlelight Processional worth $300+?  Is it THAT difficult to get into the show without a meal package?



When we went in the beginning/mid Dec it wasn't difficult at all to see the Candlelight Processional without the package, this was a couple years ago mind you, but I really don't think it would be that hard. It's beautiful but really does have a limited audience as it is a more "religious" type event and not everyone celebrates Christmas.


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> When we went in the beginning/mid Dec it wasn't difficult at all to see the Candlelight Processional without the package, this was a couple years ago mind you, but I really don't think it would be that hard. It's beautiful but really does have a limited audience as it is a more "religious" type event and not everyone celebrates Christmas.


That's great news, thanks so much for responding!  I'm going to cancel the show pkg tonight.


----------



## SirDuff

mamaVonna said:


> That's great news, thanks so much for responding!  I'm going to cancel the show pkg tonight.



Check who the narrator is (if it's known yet).  I think the popularity of a performance is highly dependent on the narrator.  A Neil Patrick Harris performance, for example, is always hard to get into.  I know that that are always thread about it - maybe in the Strategies forum.


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> That's great news, thanks so much for responding!  I'm going to cancel the show pkg tonight.[/QUO
> 
> I know it is so hard not to go crazy and book EVERYTHING! Since Jackson can not eat I feel he cant eat.


----------



## mamaVonna

SirDuff said:


> Check who the narrator is (if it's known yet).  I think the popularity of a performance is highly dependent on the narrator.  A Neil Patrick Harris performance, for example, is always hard to get into.  I know that that are always thread about it - maybe in the Strategies forum.


Thanks, I'll start checking the list of narrators more often.  I already canceled the ADR and just rescheduled for around the same time without the package.  I can always reschedule it if there's a great narrator, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mamaVonna

ember303 said:


> What days have you requested? My little guy is beyond scared to fly. He has flown a couple of times, but he wishes to drive! So this is his trip, so we will drive. *sigh* Does any of your little ones use a wheelchair? My little guy does due to stamina and weakness. If so are you planning on taking or renting one? I am including a picture of my little guy. It is just a picture of him getting his infusions.


We've requested 12/9-12/15.  Wish we could extend but we can't.  DS has exams the day after we return.  
We have 2 girls in wheelchairs.  Katyana and baby Keira are both non-ambulatory.


----------



## mamaVonna

Has anyone requested any free designs from the DISigners boards?  I jumped the gun and bought cute tees for the kids MONTHS ago and now I'd really like to get some cute custom shirts.  If you have, do you have any DISigner you'd recommend?  I'm mostly interested in t-shirts but would love some cute notecards and other stationary as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Tomorrow is the big day for us. Our BIG wish reveal is tomorrow, our little guy has been asked to be the wish kid ambassador at our chapters annual golf classic. His wish trip is being sponsored by the country club that is hosting the event. I am so excited, I had his MAW tee which was WAY too big made into a romper so he could actually wear it and it's so cute. I am happy that I will FINALLY be able to talk about the trip around the kids. I can't wait to see their faces when they find out.


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for us. Our BIG wish reveal is tomorrow, our little guy has been asked to be the wish kid ambassador at our chapters annual golf classic. His wish trip is being sponsored by the country club that is hosting the event. I am so excited, I had his MAW tee which was WAY too big made into a romper so he could actually wear it and it's so cute. I am happy that I will FINALLY be able to talk about the trip around the kids. I can't wait to see their faces when they find out.


That is sure to be exciting, can't wait to see pictures!!  I bet you're bursting at the seams, ready to tell them all about wdw!!


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> Has anyone requested any free designs from the DISigners boards?  I jumped the gun and bought cute tees for the kids MONTHS ago and now I'd really like to get some cute custom shirts.  If you have, do you have any DISigner you'd recommend?  I'm mostly interested in t-shirts but would love some cute notecards and other stationary as well.  Thanks!




I posted on the disboutique and only one person responded with their etsy shop name. I wanted to give our business to a fellow diser. Was hoping for a couple of more options : )


----------



## ember303

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Tomorrow is the big day for us. Our BIG wish reveal is tomorrow, our little guy has been asked to be the wish kid ambassador at our chapters annual golf classic. His wish trip is being sponsored by the country club that is hosting the event. I am so excited, I had his MAW tee which was WAY too big made into a romper so he could actually wear it and it's so cute. I am happy that I will FINALLY be able to talk about the trip around the kids. I can't wait to see their faces when they find out.




How exciting! Did they not understand about it when the make a wish granters came? That is so exciting! I cant imagine keeping that secret! I bet you are so excited to share!!!!! Let us know how they take it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> We've requested 12/9-12/15.  Wish we could extend but we can't.  DS has exams the day after we return.
> We have 2 girls in wheelchairs.  Katyana and baby Keira are both non-ambulatory.




Okay we are flying! The wish granters talked him into it! I cant believe how amazing the wish granters where! I mean they where amazing!!!! The kids loved them, and frankly so did I! Jackson has recently been diagnosed with Rheumatoid arthritis along with the other list of things. He went and picked out his new wheelchair today. He has a stroller now. He is excited because it is orange. Where you all able to take a helper?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Oh my GOSH GOSH GOSH our day today was just fabulous. We arrived at the Golf Course in the morning and right away were treated like royalty. They had us join the golfers to eat breakfast before the event started and then they brought us out to start the tournament. Our kids didn't know that our little guys wish was granted yet so this was the BIG reveal.

They had the golf carts all lined up and had the golfing teams set to go in front of us in the carts. THEN the music started on the loud speaker, the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse theme, Casper (our wish kid) started getting so excited. The announcer came out and our wish granters from MAW came out with minnie ears on and carrying HUGE Mickey balloons and a Mickey hat for Casper as well as family shirts they had made for us all. This is when it got extra special, the announcer started reading a letter from THE MICKEY MAN himself letting Casper know that he was getting his wish to spend his birthday with Mickey and the gang. It was so special.





The country club that hosted the event has adopted our son as "their" Wish Kid, and sponsored his trip. They presented a special plaque to the country club with a picture of Casper and his name and a little about him.




After this we got to spend 2.5 hrs helping them run a donation putting draw to help raise funds for MAW. The golfers were all so nice and patient with Casper as he was VERY excited to help them golf. They treated him like he was a Prince and were just amazing. We also got to hand out ice cream and play on the golf course. After ward we got the final itinerary for our trip, we have our boarding passes, insurance and spending money as well as all of our details for the trip. They also sent us home with a TON of goodies including a Sony digital camera for the kids to take pics on the trip and a memory card and a bunch of other MAW goodies, sunglasses, shirts, hats etc. Plus toys of course. 

I can honestly say they went above and beyond, if we only got to experience that then we would be happy it was just such a great time. It really makes you realize that there truly ARE caring, loving people in the world. Our little guy has had a really hard past almost 2 months so this was a nice little reprieve for us, now I feel like WE CAN DO THIS again.


----------



## ember303

Oh wow!!!! That is super fun and exciting! I am impressed that you kept is such a secret! There is no way I could do that!!!!! YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Twice_as_Nice said:


> Oh my GOSH GOSH GOSH our day today was just fabulous. We arrived at the Golf Course in the morning and right away were treated like royalty. They had us join the golfers to eat breakfast before the event started and then they brought us out to start the tournament. Our kids didn't know that our little guys wish was granted yet so this was the BIG reveal.
> 
> They had the golf carts all lined up and had the golfing teams set to go in front of us in the carts. THEN the music started on the loud speaker, the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse theme, Casper (our wish kid) started getting so excited. The announcer came out and our wish granters from MAW came out with minnie ears on and carrying HUGE Mickey balloons and a Mickey hat for Casper as well as family shirts they had made for us all. This is when it got extra special, the announcer started reading a letter from THE MICKEY MAN himself letting Casper know that he was getting his wish to spend his birthday with Mickey and the gang. It was so special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The country club that hosted the event has adopted our son as "their" Wish Kid, and sponsored his trip. They presented a special plaque to the country club with a picture of Casper and his name and a little about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this we got to spend 2.5 hrs helping them run a donation putting draw to help raise funds for MAW. The golfers were all so nice and patient with Casper as he was VERY excited to help them golf. They treated him like he was a Prince and were just amazing. We also got to hand out ice cream and play on the golf course. After ward we got the final itinerary for our trip, we have our boarding passes, insurance and spending money as well as all of our details for the trip. They also sent us home with a TON of goodies including a Sony digital camera for the kids to take pics on the trip and a memory card and a bunch of other MAW goodies, sunglasses, shirts, hats etc. Plus toys of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can honestly say they went above and beyond, if we only got to experience that then we would be happy it was just such a great time. It really makes you realize that there truly ARE caring, loving people in the world. Our little guy has had a really hard past almost 2 months so this was a nice little reprieve for us, now I feel like WE CAN DO THIS again.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

ember303 said:


> Oh wow!!!! That is super fun and exciting! I am impressed that you kept is such a secret! There is no way I could do that!!!!! YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I am pretty sure it's the biggest secret I have ever kept, it was hard for sure. It's so nice that we can talk about it now and not have to worry. LOL

So the biggest thing we found out today is that we don't get a rental car during our stay. Instead we have to take the GKTW Mears shuttle to the parks. I looked it up and while it's nice to not have to drive and worry about parking and gas etc. the shuttle to Disney doesn't leave until 10am every morning. You get one return trip per day per park and the earliest you can call for the shuttle home from the park is 3pm. 

Our family wakes up daily at 6am. We are early risers and would really like to get to the parks at opening, with the ride to the park I am guessing you are likely not to get there until 10:45 or so. The info from GKTW also says that our daily shuttle itinerary has already been planned for us, so what parks what days for transportation, so if you want to change it after you get your schedule during the info meeting you have to call the day before. Not a big deal but still a pain for a planner like me, I hope they have us going to Magic Kingdom on his birthday day. Also it kinda puts a crimp in our plans to pick up diapers, some snacks and other things we need for the villa when we arrive. We have to pay for our luggage too so I definitely don't want to bring much extra. 

Has anyone had experience with the Mears GKTW transpo, what's it like? Am I worrying about nothing?

We are looking into how much a rental car would be to see if we might be able to swing it if we wanted to do that instead.


----------



## potsiemom

we used the mears shuttle  it was ok  he late depart gave us time to have breakfast at the village and to se ethe characters and do the morning activities like horse back riding.


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Oh my GOSH GOSH GOSH our day today was just fabulous.


Wow, what an amazing day!  I'm so happy you all were able to to enjoy such a fabulous start to Casper's wish come true


----------



## ember303

blessedmom4 said:


> *That makes me smile, I am SO happy you were able to find something. Did you see this one?
> 
> Walt Disney World
> 
> There is also one in white for ladies, if you wanted to sort of match them.
> 
> I hope you post pics of your wonderful finds when they arrive, if you have time. *



Thanks for sharing this video! I cried like a baby ; )


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Does anyone know if you can add days to your tickets for Disney that GKTW gives you when you enter the park, like you can with regular tickets?


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Does anyone have experience with AML Childhood Acute Myeloid Leukemia or MDS? We got some not so great news yesterday, our sons doctor believes he has AML from his recent bloodwork and testing so we had to sign a ton of consent forms for them to do genetic testing for Familial Myelodysplastic Syndrome and Acute Myeloid Leukemia.


----------



## ember303

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Does anyone have experience with AML Childhood Acute Myeloid Leukemia or MDS? We got some not so great news yesterday, our sons doctor believes he has AML from his recent bloodwork and testing so we had to sign a ton of consent forms for them to do genetic testing for Familial Myelodysplastic Syndrome and Acute Myeloid Leukemia.



I do not, but I will be thinking of your family as you go through this


----------



## KellyScarth

35 days til our trip  Damian my wish child is so excited. Our wish granters are coming out the 23rd to bring us all the needed info and tickets.They havent said anything about a party or fun dinner. I ordered the boys autograph books from etsy and Some pins from a Facebook.


----------



## mamaVonna

KellyScarth said:


> 35 days til our trip  Damian my wish child is so excited. Our wish granters are coming out the 23rd to bring us all the needed info and tickets.They havent said anything about a party or fun dinner. I ordered the boys autograph books from etsy and Some pins from a Facebook.


WooHooo Almost time!  Are you doing any type of countdown for the kids or special activities leading up to your trip?


----------



## mamaVonna

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Does anyone have experience with AML Childhood Acute Myeloid Leukemia or MDS? We got some not so great news yesterday, our sons doctor believes he has AML from his recent bloodwork and testing so we had to sign a ton of consent forms for them to do genetic testing for Familial Myelodysplastic Syndrome and Acute Myeloid Leukemia.


It's tough getting scary news especially when it's something you're totally unfamiliar with.  Keeping your family in my prayers and hoping for the best.


----------



## KellyScarth

I downloaded a app on my phone its a fun countdown calender. My Damian asks everyday if todays Disney day. Were getting ready for school to start here in NC. So our granters will come the 23 then the first day of school is the 24


----------



## blmalloy

Hi all!!! My daughter London has been granted a trip to WDW through Make A Wish.  We are SO EXCITED and are traveling November 5-14th. They allowed us to extend our stay, so we are going to rent a condo on a nearby beach and hang out some extra days. We purposely made our trip later in order to avoid the summer humidity, lol! We are from AZ, so pretty much anything over 15% makes us cry.  
I just wanted to let you all know that your Pre Trip reports and Trip Reports are such an inspiration! I pretty much cry reading about everyone's trips. What a blessing we've been given in all of this despair and hurt. 93 days!


----------



## blmalloy

Can you guys help? I've done the recommended amount of postings, but I still can't figure out how to change my signature/picture/etc.


----------



## blmalloy

blmalloy said:


> Can you guys help? I've done the recommended amount of postings, but I still can't figure out how to change my signature/picture/etc.


Nevermind. I got it.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

WE HAVE DATES!!  10/20-10/26 at GKTW then 10/26-10/30 for an extension!!  I'm so excited!  

Question:  Does anyone know about the other tickets that GKTW has available like Busch Gardens and Lego Land and such... do they need to be used during your GKTW stay or can they be used later??  Would love to be able to go to Busch Gardens with my mom who lives super close to Tampa.  

blmalloy...welcome!  Looks like you got the signatures and all that figured out.


----------



## blmalloy

jojuvanlaanen said:


> WE HAVE DATES!!  10/20-10/26 at GKTW then 10/26-10/30 for an extension!!  I'm so excited!
> 
> Question:  Does anyone know about the other tickets that GKTW has available like Busch Gardens and Lego Land and such... do they need to be used during your GKTW stay or can they be used later??  Would love to be able to go to Busch Gardens with my mom who lives super close to Tampa.
> 
> blmalloy...welcome!  Looks like you got the signatures and all that figured out.




So, you will have to check on this, but from what I've read, when our kids leave the GTKW village they will be given passes to visit amusement parks over the next year, and I think Lego Land is included in that. I've read so much over the past few weeks that I can't remember where I got that info, and it might be old. I do know that a lot of time families don't use all of their tickets because they are tired and rest a day at GTKW and then just use their pass on an extension day, so you may end up in that kind of situation. I've also read that you could exchange tickets…say, if you weren't into Sea World you could ask for Busch Garden passes. Ask your Wish Grantors and they may be able to direct you further.

We are just going to miss you guys! We will be at GTKW 11/5-11/11 and then are extended out until the 14th. I'm currently searching condos on VRBO to stay at!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

You're right, I forgot about the amusement park pass!  I do know that you can't exchange tickets, but you can get different tickets.  So you get the Sea World tickets regardless if you use them or not, but I know you can request other tickets I just didn't know if they had to be used during the GKTW stay or not.  I've read that the Disney tickets can be used up to 14 days, and I've also read, and was told by our wish coordinator, that they could ONLY be used during your GKTW stay...  So I'm not really sure.  GKTW website says they "prefer" you to use them during your stay, it doesn't say that you "have to".  

Now that we have dates I'm really trying to plan each days events but I"m finding that there is just not enough time in the day to do and see it all!!!


----------



## bbailey990

Question. I am new to MAW. My two sons were approved at the end of May. We meet the Wish Volunteers on June 1st and My oldest Son who is 8 picked to go to Disney World, and my youngest son who is 5 picked to go on a Disney cruise (he doesn't care for rides) My question is, how long does it take to know if your wish has been approved, its going on 9 weeks and I have not herd anything back yet. This is taking longer then it did to find out if they got approved for MAW lol.


----------



## blmalloy

bbailey990 said:


> Question. I am new to MAW. My two sons were approved at the end of May. We meet the Wish Volunteers on June 1st and My oldest Son who is 8 picked to go to Disney World, and my youngest son who is 5 picked to go on a Disney cruise (he doesn't care for rides) My question is, how long does it take to know if your wish has been approved, its going on 9 weeks and I have not herd anything back yet. This is taking longer then it did to find out if they got approved for MAW lol.



Each chapter is different. For us, we got the call that we were approved July 15th, got a call from our Wish Grantors July 16th, met with them July 21st and should hear back this week for our confirmation. We were waiting on the travel ok from our doctor, otherwise we probably would have had confirmation last week. Our Wish Grantors have been in contact with us the entire time. Have you heard anything from yours? I'd say 9 weeks is a really long time to not hear anything; I'd contact your specific grantors just as a follow up.


----------



## bbailey990

blmalloy said:


> Each chapter is different. For us, we got the call that we were approved July 15th, got a call from our Wish Grantors July 16th, met with them July 21st and should hear back this week for our confirmation. We were waiting on the travel ok from our doctor, otherwise we probably would have had confirmation last week. Our Wish Grantors have been in contact with us the entire time. Have you heard anything from yours? I'd say 9 weeks is a really long time to not hear anything; I'd contact your specific grantors just as a follow up.


No, our wish granters have only been in contact when they first came to see my sons to get what they wish for. They said they have to get the approval from their doctors, but after that I haven't heard nothing yet.


----------



## Citykat991

I went to Disney via MAW, it was one of the most magical experiences of my life!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

bbailey....9 weeks IS a long time to not hear anything, but yes...each chapter is different.  as far as having your trip 'approved', that's pretty much a given.  It's not a matter of them approving it, it's more about logistics in getting all the paperwork together and correct signatures and things like that, which does take time.  Most of this organization is run by volunteers so I'm sure they are quite busy.  But I don't think you have anything to worry about, as far as not being able to go to Disney or the Disney Cruise.  There is no harm in contacting them!!


----------



## bbailey990

jojuvanlaanen said:


> bbailey....9 weeks IS a long time to not hear anything, but yes...each chapter is different.  as far as having your trip 'approved', that's pretty much a given.  It's not a matter of them approving it, it's more about logistics in getting all the paperwork together and correct signatures and things like that, which does take time.  Most of this organization is run by volunteers so I'm sure they are quite busy.  But I don't think you have anything to worry about, as far as not being able to go to Disney or the Disney Cruise.  There is no harm in contacting them!!


Okay thank you. I thought that the doctor had to sign off on the wish. I'll contact them to see if there's any progress, I just don't want to seem pushy.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

The doctor does have to sign off on it, so I guess if there were any issues with travel, or timing or maybe going on rides the dr. may not approve, but as far as MAW goes, if the doctor approves the wish and all the correct forms are turned in, then your kids WILL get their wish.


----------



## bbailey990

Thank you!!


----------



## ember303

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Does anyone have experience with AML Childhood Acute Myeloid Leukemia or MDS? We got some not so great news yesterday, our sons doctor believes he has AML from his recent bloodwork and testing so we had to sign a ton of consent forms for them to do genetic testing for Familial Myelodysplastic Syndrome and Acute Myeloid Leukemia.




How is your son doing??????


----------



## blmalloy

How are all of you doing on getting ADRs for your trips?! What ressies do you have and what are you hoping to find?


----------



## ember303

blmalloy said:


> How are all of you doing on getting ADRs for your trips?! What ressies do you have and what are you hoping to find?



Jackson is not allowed to eat anymore. So this will be our first trip without dining!


----------



## mamaVonna

blmalloy said:


> How are all of you doing on getting ADRs for your trips?! What ressies do you have and what are you hoping to find?


We have the following ADR's booked: Akershus, Crystal Palace, Teppan Edo, Tusker House, and Minnie's Holiday dinner at Hollywood & Vine.  Only one I want but haven't had any luck with yet is Be Our Guest.  I'm sure we'll get one by the time we leave in December.  Once I book that, I'll likely cancel one of the others.


----------



## redberyl

mamaVonna said:


> We have the following ADR's booked: Akershus, Crystal Palace, Teppan Edo, Tusker House, and Minnie's Holiday dinner at Hollywood & Vine.  Only one I want but haven't had any luck with yet is Be Our Guest.  I'm sure we'll get one by the time we leave in December.  Once I book that, I'll likely cancel one of the others.


We had to do our own reservations, but there have been people on here who have pisted that if they werent able to get reservations the wish granters were able to get them in


----------



## mamaVonna

redberyl said:


> We had to do our own reservations, but there have been people on here who have pisted that if they werent able to get reservations the wish granters were able to get them in


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## blmalloy

mamaVonna said:


> We have the following ADR's booked: Akershus, Crystal Palace, Teppan Edo, Tusker House, and Minnie's Holiday dinner at Hollywood & Vine.  Only one I want but haven't had any luck with yet is Be Our Guest.  I'm sure we'll get one by the time we leave in December.  Once I book that, I'll likely cancel one of the others.



I've also heard that if you just call and say you have a wish kid, reservations magically appear, lol.  I'm not sure if you are on FB or not, but there is a group for everyone planning a trip in December. Just search December 2015 Disney World and one will come up. Its a great way to get reservations. I joined a November group yesterday and introduced myself. In another post on FB, I was talking about how hard it was to get ADRs, and a few of them gave up BOG and H&V for me. So sweet, right? I'm just looking for Akershus right now. Hoping it pops up soon!

I'm going during the free dining offer, so ADRs are super scarce right now.


----------



## mamaVonna

blmalloy said:


> I've also heard that if you just call and say you have a wish kid, reservations magically appear, lol.  I'm not sure if you are on FB or not, but there is a group for everyone planning a trip in December. Just search December 2015 Disney World and one will come up. Its a great way to get reservations. I joined a November group yesterday and introduced myself. In another post on FB, I was talking about how hard it was to get ADRs, and a few of them gave up BOG and H&V for me. So sweet, right? I'm just looking for Akershus right now. Hoping it pops up soon!
> 
> I'm going during the free dining offer, so ADRs are super scarce right now.


That IS awesome that people gave up their spots.  I'm in so many Disney groups on FB, including the December group.  Seems like that's all that shows up on my timeline anymore is disney stuff lol.  
I haven't tried too hard for BOG yet.  I really want to get inside that castle and take pictures!  DD (wish kid) wasn't too keen on the inside, I think the dark room creeped her out a bit.  I'm on the fence.  I want to go but no one else in the family cares so... Plus I have to consider the cost.  Maybe it can be incentive to plan another trip in the near future!  
I also thought about canceling one or two of the others but some are timed to get into the parks early and the lunch one is DH's request.  Decisions, Decisions.
Not sure if free dining is still going on during our stay (12/9-15) but I'm really hoping for a slightly less than normal crowd.  Tried to plan it when most kids are still in school.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## mamaVonna

Aw man, tried to post a ticker and it must be in the wrong format.  Help!!


----------



## blmalloy

mamaVonna said:


> That IS awesome that people gave up their spots.  I'm in so many Disney groups on FB, including the December group.  Seems like that's all that shows up on my timeline anymore is disney stuff lol.
> I haven't tried too hard for BOG yet.  I really want to get inside that castle and take pictures!  DD (wish kid) wasn't too keen on the inside, I think the dark room creeped her out a bit.  I'm on the fence.  I want to go but no one else in the family cares so... Plus I have to consider the cost.  Maybe it can be incentive to plan another trip in the near future!
> I also thought about canceling one or two of the others but some are timed to get into the parks early and the lunch one is DH's request.  Decisions, Decisions.
> Not sure if free dining is still going on during our stay (12/9-15) but I'm really hoping for a slightly less than normal crowd.  Tried to plan it when most kids are still in school.  Fingers crossed.



Free dining is going on during ours (11/5-11/11) so I'm hoping the crowds are pretty low. Most people say the FD means that its usually low volume because they are trying to get people in the park, lol. 

Cinderella's Royal Table is the one inside the castle, and its $$$. That is specifically what London wished for, so I'm hoping that one is taken care of for us…otherwise I'm not sure I could justify the cost. $70 a person? Crazytown.

We usually visit Disneyland during the week you are going, and the crowds are SPECTACULAR! Its our favorite time of the year to go, and you are exactly right. Everyone is still in school and its too close to Christmas to start any vacations. Perfect recipe for low crowds!


----------



## blmalloy

mamaVonna said:


> Aw man, tried to post a ticker and it must be in the wrong format.  Help!!



I had to play with it a bit. Don't paste the HTML link option, but the other one. I don't remember the name of it…but its a different link they offer you for boards that don't accept HTML!


----------



## mamaVonna

blmalloy said:


> I had to play with it a bit. Don't paste the HTML link option, but the other one. I don't remember the name of it…but its a different link they offer you for boards that don't accept HTML!


Thanks!  I ended up trying them all with no luck!  I tried to paste it into my signature but all that showed up was the link so I just deleted it.  I'll give it another shot tonight once everyone is asleep...that's the only time I seem to be able to focus and figure things out anymore


----------



## mamaVonna

blmalloy said:


> I'm not sure I could justify the cost. $70 a person? Crazytown


I know right!!  Silly me has made 4 ADR's and plan on visiting a couple places at CityWalk and Downtown Disney.    On one hand I feel like, hey we need to live a little and I want the kids to have the experience...on the other hand, though we're not dirt poor there are plenty of other things we could do with the (almost) $1000 rather than spend it on food.  The frugal side of me is going nuts!


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> I know right!!  Silly me has made 4 ADR's and plan on visiting a couple places at CityWalk and Downtown Disney.    On one hand I feel like, hey we need to live a little and I want the kids to have the experience...on the other hand, though we're not dirt poor there are plenty of other things we could do with the (almost) $1000 rather than spend it on food.  The frugal side of me is going nuts!



I havent really been able to find the good in Jackson not being able to eat, but all the money I will be saving on character dining!!!!!


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

I managed to get a reservation for Garden Grill this AM for dinner so we have Chef Mickey on his birthday day for brunch and then Garden Grill for dinner another day. I have mixed feelings about the dining this time because I know the table service restaurants take up a good amount of time that could be otherwise spent in the parks, though the interaction is great, and I also want to make sure we spend time at GKTW to experience the different events and things they have there since it's REALLY an actual once in a lifetime experience.

We've gone to WDW before when we had free dining so we've experienced the restaurants already. Plus having the reservations adds stress and more structure to the schedule since you HAVE to be there at that time or you get charged. I'm not sure I want that added stress on this trip, I want to be more go with the flow and if the kids want to say ride Mine train over and over that we can just do that no problem.


----------



## blmalloy

Twice_as_Nice said:


> I managed to get a reservation for Garden Grill this AM for dinner so we have Chef Mickey on his birthday day for brunch and then Garden Grill for dinner another day. I have mixed feelings about the dining this time because I know the table service restaurants take up a good amount of time that could be otherwise spent in the parks, though the interaction is great, and I also want to make sure we spend time at GKTW to experience the different events and things they have there since it's REALLY an actual once in a lifetime experience.
> 
> We've gone to WDW before when we had free dining so we've experienced the restaurants already. Plus having the reservations adds stress and more structure to the schedule since you HAVE to be there at that time or you get charged. I'm not sure I want that added stress on this trip, I want to be more go with the flow and if the kids want to say ride Mine train over and over that we can just do that no problem.



This is totally what I'm struggling with. We've never been to WDW, and honestly, will probably never return. We are West Coast, so we always do Disneyland and would find it wicked hard to justify throwing $6k down on a Disney vacation when we can drive 5 hours and spend $2k. So I'm torn…I want to do everything, lol! With only 3 days in the Disney parks, we aren't going to make it AK. I'd love to do Akershus, Hollywood and Vine, and BOG…but character 3 ADRs seem like a lot in 3 days. I currently have H&V and BOG scheduled.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Definitely post on the FB groups about what ADR's your looking for.  I was able to get Akershus that way!  I have been so obsessed with getting all these ADR's that my husband reminded me that we have free meals at GKTW and not to go too crazy with the sit down meals.  For a family of 7 it's CRAZY expensive.  Plus I hear GKTW has snacks and sandwiches you can pack with you to take to the park.  I'm basically just booking at places for the experience, not really for the meal.  So maybe we'll just get dessert instead of a full meal?  I really wanna try "the grey stuff" at BOG!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

blmalloy...do you have a tentative schedule made yet?  You could try and throw in HS and AK on the same day.  We are doing everything but sea world during the wish trip and spending 2 whole "rest" days at GKTW and DTD and what-not, plus doing all 4 parks (MK twice!) and both US and IOA.  So it's doable!  The only ADR's I'm insisting on is BOG and Akershus.  I'd like to get the Sci-Fi drive in, but I won't be that upset if I don't.


----------



## ButterflyEffect

I haven't posted in a while but have been lurking .  Our trip isn't until January so there hasn't been any planning yet from our wish granters, haven't met them yet and it was 7 months ago that her wish was granted!  I am excited that some action will be starting soon lol, we asked for January as the weather is cooler for my girl.  It is hard to wait but it will be the best time to go.
I am wondering how people are making dining reservations when you haven't paid for a ticket or hotel room etc.?  I would love to figure something out with Mary Poppins.  Any ideas?  My girl is obsessed with the movie, we have never been to Disney before.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

All you need to have to make dining reservations is a My Disney Experience login and password.  I believe you can start making reservations 180 days out, someone correct me if I'm wrong.  In order to make Fast Pass reservations you have to have a magic band or a ticket I believe.  But that doesn't apply to us Wish families because we get  fast pass for everything anyway.  

Welcome to the group!!


----------



## happy Dis planner

Hi,
Very long time lurker here.
 All of your stories are so inspirational. My prayers are with each one of you. A few years ago while living in Canada I became a wish granter because of your inspiring stories and lives. It's just me and I don't have any kids so I can't relate to you that way. But I did want to try and help in any small way I could. The Northern Alberta Chapter was an awesome chapter to volunteer out of. I was able to get a couple kids and families to WDW. (my personal favorite place!!). I became seriously ill and had to stop wish granting.
Fast forward to now... as of last week I moved back home to the USA and Oregon after 20 years wonderful years in Edmonton. You are still all inspiring me. I'm going to get in touch with the local chapter here and get back into wish granting.  yeah!!
What I get out of reading your stories, your worries, concerns and triumphs is insight that I can use as a wish granter. Little things like staying in touch, just checking in even if nothing is going on is something I have learned through posts here, can be very important to families, etc.

Anyway, keep posting away. I love your stories. I can't wait to read about all of your completed trips!!
Liz


----------



## blmalloy

jojuvanlaanen said:


> blmalloy...do you have a tentative schedule made yet?  You could try and throw in HS and AK on the same day.  We are doing everything but sea world during the wish trip and spending 2 whole "rest" days at GKTW and DTD and what-not, plus doing all 4 parks (MK twice!) and both US and IOA.  So it's doable!  The only ADR's I'm insisting on is BOG and Akershus.  I'd like to get the Sci-Fi drive in, but I won't be that upset if I don't.



We do have a tentative schedule…I've based it off of crowd calendars and such, but it can be moved around. We need a full day for MK. So, right now I have:

11/5- Arrive at GTKW
11/6- Magic Kingdom
11/7-Universal Studios
11/8-Day at GTKW
11/9-Hollywood Studios/?? (Hollywood and Vine breakfast at DHS that day). 
11/10- ??/Magic Kingdom (BOG dinner..I'm trying the grey stuff, lol!)
11/11- IOA

So, I'm thinking we will do Epcot after HS on 11/9, and if we want to go back, and do that in the morning of 11/10. If we don't want to go back, we can do AK that morning. This could all change with ADRs, lol!


----------



## blmalloy

happy Dis planner said:


> Hi,
> Very long time lurker here.
> All of your stories are so inspirational. My prayers are with each one of you. A few years ago while living in Canada I became a wish granter because of your inspiring stories and lives. It's just me and I don't have any kids so I can't relate to you that way. But I did want to try and help in any small way I could. The Northern Alberta Chapter was an awesome chapter to volunteer out of. I was able to get a couple kids and families to WDW. (my personal favorite place!!). I became seriously ill and had to stop wish granting.
> Fast forward to now... as of last week I moved back home to the USA and Oregon after 20 years wonderful years in Edmonton. You are still all inspiring me. I'm going to get in touch with the local chapter here and get back into wish granting.  yeah!!
> What I get out of reading your stories, your worries, concerns and triumphs is insight that I can use as a wish granter. Little things like staying in touch, just checking in even if nothing is going on is something I have learned through posts here, can be very important to families, etc.
> 
> Anyway, keep posting away. I love your stories. I can't wait to read about all of your completed trips!!
> Liz



So fun to see you here! Wish Granters are awesome!


----------



## momof2cuties

ButterflyEffect said:


> I haven't posted in a while but have been lurking .  Our trip isn't until January so there hasn't been any planning yet from our wish granters, haven't met them yet and it was 7 months ago that her wish was granted!  I am excited that some action will be starting soon lol, we asked for January as the weather is cooler for my girl.  It is hard to wait but it will be the best time to go.
> I am wondering how people are making dining reservations when you haven't paid for a ticket or hotel room etc.?  I would love to figure something out with Mary Poppins.  Any ideas?  My girl is obsessed with the movie, we have never been to Disney before.



Mary Poppins is at 1900 Park Fare breakfast in the grand Floridian.  It's a great breakfast buffet and also has pooh and tigger, Alice and mad hatter.


----------



## ember303

Okay ladies....
Our dates are official!!!!!! We will be at GKTW October 4th-10th!!!! We are driving!!!!!!!!!! YIKES!!!! Of course make a wish would let us fly, but during the wish process Jackson wanted us to drive! Have a road trip : ) I would much rather fly, but whatever makes the boy happy!!!!!!! They also approved for Jacksons teacher to go and help!!!!! I am beyond excited!!!!!!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Does anyone know....Are the wish kids (families) granted special seating for firework shows and parades?


----------



## mamaVonna

ember303 said:


> I havent really been able to find the good in Jackson not being able to eat, but all the money I will be saving on character dining!!!!!





ember303 said:


> I havent really been able to find the good in Jackson not being able to eat, but all the money I will be saving on character dining!!!!!


That is certainly one way to look at it!  Our 2 sn kiddos are tube fed.  They only take small sips and tastes by mouth, nothing significant.  Still doing early character meals (mostly) so we can get into the parks early before it gets packed!  My girls will get a kick out of seeing the characters, can't wait!


----------



## mamaVonna

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Definitely post on the FB groups about what ADR's your looking for.  I was able to get Akershus that way!  I have been so obsessed with getting all these ADR's that my husband reminded me that we have free meals at GKTW and not to go too crazy with the sit down meals.  For a family of 7 it's CRAZY expensive.  Plus I hear GKTW has snacks and sandwiches you can pack with you to take to the park.  I'm basically just booking at places for the experience, not really for the meal.  So maybe we'll just get dessert instead of a full meal?  I really wanna try "the grey stuff" at BOG!


I did read somewhere that we could go to BOG just for dessert; forgot all about that.   THAT just might get us in the door.  I'm going to call them tonight and see what happens.  I'm going to try for the night we plan to go to MVMCP.


----------



## ember303

mamaVonna said:


> That is certainly one way to look at it!  Our 2 sn kiddos are tube fed.  They only take small sips and tastes by mouth, nothing significant.  Still doing early character meals (mostly) so we can get into the parks early before it gets packed!  My girls will get a kick out of seeing the characters, can't wait!



i thought about doing them for that, but Jackson can not do tastes except ice and water. I try not to eat much in front of him because he misses food sooooooooooo much. Cant wait until he has no more blockages!


----------



## blmalloy

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Does anyone know....Are the wish kids (families) granted special seating for firework shows and parades?



I don't know if anything is posted anywhere about it; however, from most of the blogs I've read it seems like we have access to the handicapped areas. It seems like we will still have to get there a little early, but it shouldn't be the mass chaos that the normal streets fill up with. ALL of my negative memories from Disney involve rude people at parades. Those things get crazy, so I'm hoping the handicapped section is a little better, lol!



ember303 said:


> i thought about doing them for that, but Jackson can not do tastes except ice and water. I try not to eat much in front of him because he misses food sooooooooooo much. Cant wait until he has no more blockages!



Poor little guy! I sure do hope he starts feeling better soon!!!


----------



## gap2368

jojuvanlaanen said:


> Does anyone know....Are the wish kids (families) granted special seating for firework shows and parades?


last time I was at disney a wish family was behind me when I was going in to the fast pass for wishes and there was a wish family in the fast pass area I do not know if they had fast passes for it or not. have a great trip


----------



## ericstac

ember303 said:


> i thought about doing them for that, but Jackson can not do tastes except ice and water. I try not to eat much in front of him because he misses food sooooooooooo much. Cant wait until he has no more blockages!






my 6yr old os going through radiation right now and its causing sores in his mouth/throat so he cannot eat anything g crunchy or solid and the other day he said dad, why are you eating that in front of me you know i cant have it.. lol.. felt bad so now I have to hide when I eat lol. I feel like a closet eater.


----------



## ember303

ericstac said:


> my 6yr old os going through radiation right now and its causing sores in his mouth/throat so he cannot eat anything g crunchy or solid and the other day he said dad, why are you eating that in front of me you know i cant have it.. lol.. felt bad so now I have to hide when I eat lol. I feel like a closet eater.



I know I also hide and eat! Although if its a salad Jackson doesnt care. Jackson says I just want something to taste


----------



## lilheels0108

I'm new here.... We were just given dates for my sons Make-a-wish trip to disney!!! october 17-23!!!!

Now I need to plan!!! Sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Hi Lilheels!!  Welcome to the Disboards!  You'll find a great amount of information here regarding Disney, but also Wish Trips.  If you have a question just ask, people are so helpful!    On another note...we will be there at the same time as you!  October 20-26!    How old is your son?  Do you have any other kids?


----------



## lilheels0108

My wish kid is 3yrs old and yes I have twin boys age 7! They have no idea because we haven't told them yet!


----------



## HyperPippi

I just want to share this here. I hope it's not true, but just in case I wanted to give you a heads up. I also informed our wish coordinator, as it would mean Jedi Training Academy will be closed during my son's wish trip. 



yulilin3 said:


> Please treat this as a RUMOR until Disney officially announces:
> JTA will go down October 4th to prepare for the new Rebels show. Rebels show will begin rehearsal. Unsure at this time if when it opens up again (which will be before the movie comes out) if it will be the same JTA format or something completely different.



I tried chat on disneyworld.disney.com to confirm/deny this but after 20 minutes of deliberating on what they could tell me, they said:
Jo: I do apologize for the Delay. Dis is not an offical website. They are run by another company. As of right now we don't have any information if they are going to put the Jedi Training academy under refurbishment or not. We have not been informed yet.

and then
Jo: I apologize on that. There is nothing official yet if they will have Jedi Training Academy Under Refurbishment. I would suggest to keep checking back to see if anything comes out with us or contact Make A Wish to see if they can check for you and keep you in touch. I understand that is a cool event to do.

That was on this thread:
http://www.disboards.com/threads/of...h-bay-and-season-of-the-force.3439569/page-10

Apparently CMs are telling people October 4th is the last day before it shuts down...


----------



## ember303

lilheels0108 said:


> I'm new here.... We were just given dates for my sons Make-a-wish trip to disney!!! october 17-23!!!!
> 
> Now I need to plan!!! Sooooo excited!!!!



Welcome! So exciting!


----------



## ember303

lilheels0108 said:


> My wish kid is 3yrs old and yes I have twin boys age 7! They have no idea because we haven't told them yet!



Our wish kid is 7 also : ) He has a twin sister!


----------



## Joshua B

We will be taking a MAW trip to Disney in December. My wish child is 4 and has hypo plastic right heart. I also have an 8 yr old. 

Where can I find trip reports? I'm curious as to how these go. 

I'm really wanting to make sure that our wish child doesn't get kingly treatment while my older child gets to feel left out. He has spent half of his life living in the shadow of his brothers health problems. I really want to make sure this entire thing won't breed any more feelings of resentment.


----------



## blmalloy

Joshua B said:


> We will be taking a MAW trip to Disney in December. My wish child is 4 and has hypo plastic right heart. I also have an 8 yr old.
> 
> Where can I find trip reports? I'm curious as to how these go.
> 
> I'm really wanting to make sure that our wish child doesn't get kingly treatment while my older child gets to feel left out. He has spent half of his life living in the shadow of his brothers health problems. I really want to make sure this entire thing won't breed any more feelings of resentment.



Hi! If you go to the first page of this thread, there is a list of trip reports that have been completed. Also, a google search of "Make A Wish Disney World Trips" brings up lots of stories of people who have gone before us 

MAW does a really good job of making sure the entire family is granted this special experience. Everything from gifts for every child at GTKW and money for souvenirs, it really will be a trip for you all. All of us on here understand; my wish kid has siblings, too. After hearing what is going to happen on our trip, they are ALL excited!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

That is one of the great things about MAW.  They do incorporate the whole family in the experience.  You are able to go and do all these things BECAUSE of the wish kid, but it's not just FOR the wish kid, it's for everyone.  GKTW events and activities and perks are for everyone to enjoy.  And front of the line access and the Wish lounges are for everyone to use.  

I have 3 older and 1 younger than the wish kid, and the older ones, in their minds, are seeing something good come out of everything Jilly had to go through, so they are almost acting nicer to her because they know this would not be happening if it wasn't for Jilly.    And Jilly loves it.


----------



## Joshua B

Thanks for the replies! This makes me feel better. Leave it to me to worry about a free trip to Disney...

I was actually born with a minor heart problem and my parents did a really lousy job of not showing favortism towards me. I recognized it pretty early and my brother and I have never been close because of it.

When we found out about our son's problem we made it a priority to always treat them fairly whenever possible. When our heart child got a new Buzz Lightyear after surgery we got our oldest a new Xbox game. That kind of thing. 

We just try so hard to not leave our oldest out of anything.


----------



## Joshua B

Does anyone have any advice on how much spending money to have saved up? I am not sure if MAW provides any or how much. I'd rather not count on that. I'm assuming I would really just need lunch and souvenir money. A thousand? I frankly have no clue.


----------



## redberyl

Joshua B said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how much spending money to have saved up? I am not sure if MAW provides any or how much. I'd rather not count on that. I'm assuming I would really just need lunch and souvenir money. A thousand? I frankly have no clue.


Maw will provide a prepaid visa for spending, the amount varies by chapter. Some chapters have a set amount per family, ive heard of $500-1000 per family, but there are also chapters that budget per person, $250 per person is the amount ive heard. You can eat all meals free at gktw, so its up to you how much you want to spend eating out (it is a bit of a hike though between the parks and gktw). some chapters will include an "extra" such as a character meal or bbb in addition to the visa card, though ours did not. When we went, we received enough for the 4 of us to eat once every day in the parks, including 2 character meals, bbb, gas money, and plenty of souveniers without spending any of our own money.


----------



## blmalloy

Joshua B said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how much spending money to have saved up? I am not sure if MAW provides any or how much. I'd rather not count on that. I'm assuming I would really just need lunch and souvenir money. A thousand? I frankly have no clue.



I've seen it be between $30 per person/per day to $45 per person/per day. So, a family of 4 for a 7 day vacation could get anywhere from $840-$1260. If you get any "wish enhancements" like a special character dinner or the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique, then the cost of that will be added to your expense check as well.

MAW does the best job they can to ensure that families don't have to spend money out of their own pockets. If you budget well and always eat at least 1 meal at GTKW, you will have PLENTY of money. As for souvenirs, you will get a ton from GTKW as well (every day gifts will be in your villa). Our currently to only get maybe 1-2 extra things per kid from WDW because we have to somehow get all of this home, lol!


----------



## Joshua B

Thank You for all the responses. My eight year old, non wish kid, has been asking for one of those $100 Lightsabers for about three years. We will be seeing the new Star Wars at WDW in the IMAX. I'd love to also surprise him with one of those too.


----------



## HyperPippi

I just heard from Make-a-wish:

Just heard back from our Florida chapter. Samantha learned from our Disney contact that the Jedi Training Academy is going under refurbishment from October 4 through December 1 with no alternative options during that time. I’m so sorry for any inconvenience this might cause!


----------



## lcupp

Any Aulani MAW trip reports on here or any tips?


----------



## TheRustyScupper

lcupp said:


> Any Aulani MAW trip reports on here or any tips?


 

1) Kind of a far AND EXPENSIVE trip for most MAW chapters.
2) Plus, many MAW kids cannot endure such a long plane ride.
3) But, if you have a REALLY WEALTHY chapter, they might be able to afford it.


----------



## lanejudy

lcupp said:


> Any Aulani MAW trip reports on here or any tips?



I'm sure I've seen a couple of people mention Aulani as a wish trip, but haven't been able to dig them up tonight.  In the meantime, try Google -- I found a few non-DISboards trip reports.


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Kind of a far AND EXPENSIVE trip for most MAW chapters.
> 2) Plus, many MAW kids cannot endure such a long plane ride.
> 3) But, if you have a REALLY WEALTHY chapter, they might be able to afford it.




Cost, expense...etc. has no bearing at all on a child's wish.  As long as the child is medically eligible and the wish meets their guidelines MAW WILL make it happen.  They will make sure it is the wish child's one true wish, and not just the parents desire.  If the child REALLY wants to go to Hawaii and go to Aulani, they will go.


----------



## marvelmom

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Kind of a far AND EXPENSIVE trip for most MAW chapters.
> 2) Plus, many MAW kids cannot endure such a long plane ride.
> 3) But, if you have a REALLY WEALTHY chapter, they might be able to afford it.


This is simply not true.  We live on the west coast and a flight to Hawaii is shorter and often cheaper than a flight to Florida. I have heard many MAW stories about trips to Hawaii (though not necessarily to Aulani). I have also heard of MAW sending kids to Europe and Australia for wishes. San Francisco just did a wish for 'Batkid' that cost a whole lot more than a trip to Aulani.  Cost and distance do not seem to be deal breakers for a wish.


----------



## redberyl

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Kind of a far AND EXPENSIVE trip for most MAW chapters.
> 2) Plus, many MAW kids cannot endure such a long plane ride.
> 3) But, if you have a REALLY WEALTHY chapter, they might be able to afford it.


Absolutely incorrect. If the childs wish is to go to hawaii and the doctors approve it, maw will make it happen no matter the cost.


----------



## mamaVonna

Quick update since it's been awhile (again, oops!). We have gotten definite dates, flights, and confirmation that MAW will cover the cost of our Princess meal at Akershus as well as tickets to MVMCP!! 

Katyana is starting to get really excited about her wish. I think she's mostly looking forward to the rides. We don't have any amusement parks near us that have wheelchair accessible rides. We visited six flags when she was 4 or 5 and I was able to support her next to me. She's much bigger now and her body is badly contorted. I wouldn't be able to hold her upright on a ride anymore. She gets so excited when we watch videos of the rides, I can't wait to see her reaction on her first roller coaster!

A couple weeks ago, Tyana got a card in the mail from one of her wish granters-wishing her a great school year at a new school and just to say hi. I thought that was so sweet of her. Totally unexpected. We called her to thank her and I mentioned it was only the 2nd time in her life that she's received mail addressed to her and wouldn't you know it she sent her a package last week of two Disney sing along dvd's and a very sweet note! Made Tyana's day! 

I've been busy gathering little things to add to the kids' Tinkerbell gifts. I'm just about done...really I am! I'm afraid I'm just about done with everything I can think to do in preparation of this trip. I'm all outta ideas/projects/things to research lol! 

Well there's always scrapbooking and trying my hand at making some matchy t-shirts.....


----------



## mamaVonna

OUR COUNTDOWN WALL...POSTED PICTURE LATE, NOW WE'RE DOWN TO 91 DAYS!!!  WOOHOO FOR DOUBLE DIGITS!  Each balloon has a disney activity


----------



## mamaVonna

Welcome letters, finished autograph book (added gemstones), Tinkerbell gifts for the 4 yo, Mickey bags for kids to pack snacks and park essentials


----------



## blmalloy

mamaVonna said:


> Quick update since it's been awhile (again, oops!). We have gotten definite dates, flights, and confirmation that MAW will cover the cost of our Princess meal at Akershus as well as tickets to MVMCP!!
> 
> Katyana is starting to get really excited about her wish. I think she's mostly looking forward to the rides. We don't have any amusement parks near us that have wheelchair accessible rides. We visited six flags when she was 4 or 5 and I was able to support her next to me. She's much bigger now and her body is badly contorted. I wouldn't be able to hold her upright on a ride anymore. She gets so excited when we watch videos of the rides, I can't wait to see her reaction on her first roller coaster!
> 
> A couple weeks ago, Tyana got a card in the mail from one of her wish granters-wishing her a great school year at a new school and just to say hi. I thought that was so sweet of her. Totally unexpected. We called her to thank her and I mentioned it was only the 2nd time in her life that she's received mail addressed to her and wouldn't you know it she sent her a package last week of two Disney sing along dvd's and a very sweet note! Made Tyana's day!
> 
> I've been busy gathering little things to add to the kids' Tinkerbell gifts. I'm just about done...really I am! I'm afraid I'm just about done with everything I can think to do in preparation of this trip. I'm all outta ideas/projects/things to research lol!
> 
> Well there's always scrapbooking and trying my hand at making some matchy t-shirts.....




You are an all star, my friend!!!! I'm so excited that MAW covered both experiences for you. I bet you were thrilled when you found out!!!!


----------



## Joshua B

Just got word we will be arriving Dec 19 and leaving Christmas Day.


----------



## Joshua B

Any ideas on how to handle Christmas? We will be driving home Christmas Day. This is likely my 8 year olds last "magical" Christmas. Should Santa visit our house while we are gone or maybe come Christmas Night?


----------



## blmalloy

Joshua B said:


> Any ideas on how to handle Christmas? We will be driving home Christmas Day. This is likely my 8 year olds last "magical" Christmas. Should Santa visit our house while we are gone or maybe come Christmas Night?



Christmas is our favorite time to go! It will be VERY busy, so be prepared for pretty decent crowd size. You will have the genie pass which will get you front of the line access to rides, but the walkways/shops/restaurants will be quite packed. However, you can't be the atmosphere!

Because of the crowd size, you will want to have a basic plan of attack at the parks (which park you want to hit on what day) by maybe checking out a Crowd Calendar. Look and see what parks are expected to be the most busy on a particular day, and try and choose the least crowded.

As for Christmas, you don't have to check out of GKTW until 11, so you could still have an amazing Christmas morning! What fun would it be for Santa to come to GKTW?!  

Congrats on your dates! That is so exciting!


----------



## Joshua B

Through some reading I have learned that we will receive a button allowing us to either skip lines or at least shorten them. Is this only for the wish child? 

My wish child is 4. My other is 8. Obviously the 8 yr old can ride much more. Will we be able to use this perk when the wish child isn't riding?


----------



## redberyl

You get a lanyard with your last name and the number of people in your group on it. It doesnt specifically identify the wish child.Only one cm checked the info on the lanyard the whole time we were there, the others just let us into the fastpass lane. I dont know if the wish child is required to ride, but i doubt they would enforce it if it is.


----------



## redberyl

Joshua B said:


> Any ideas on how to handle Christmas? We will be driving home Christmas Day. This is likely my 8 year olds last "magical" Christmas. Should Santa visit our house while we are gone or maybe come Christmas Night?


I would have santa visit christmas night. If you do it in disney, you have to transport lots of gifts, plus it doesnt give you anything to look forward to once the trip is over. If santa visits while you are gone the kids are going to want to tear into their presents the moment you walk in the house, but everyone is going to be tired from the vacation and the driving. Give yourself a night of rest so you can all enjoy it!


----------



## blmalloy

redberyl said:


> I would have santa visit christmas night. If you do it in disney, you have to transport lots of gifts, plus it doesnt give you anything to look forward to once the trip is over. If santa visits while you are gone the kids are going to want to tear into their presents the moment you walk in the house, but everyone is going to be tired from the vacation and the driving. Give yourself a night of rest so you can all enjoy it!



Oh, that's very true. Getting the gifts home may be tricky if done at GKTW!


----------



## DISnerd Mel

Good morning all , 
Not sure this is going to post in the right spot but I kinda feel guilty for not posting somewhere about my sons make a wish trip etc. 
My boys have been blessed with wonderful items for their trip and it's keeping them so excited for he trip . We have never been on big family vacation before . We have been to see family here and there but never a vacation . My oldest who is the wish child checks out his countdown daily because he wants to know how many more days till he sees the castle . 
Anxiety is getting stronger for me and keep trying to seek out how to work these little forums to ease my mind on the whole trip . 
Today we got a package in the mail . Can't wait for him to open it when he is home from school . 
Side note he may stay home tomorrow if he is sick when he comes in today , he woke up stuffy but it was hard to judge if he is sick or just a stuffed morning nose issue .  I like keeping him home to monitor but also to keep other away from as much germs as possible too . 

Hope you all have a wonderful afternoon


----------



## gwynne

DISnerd Mel said:


> Good morning all ,
> Not sure this is going to post in the right spot but I kinda feel guilty for not posting somewhere about my sons make a wish trip etc.
> My boys have been blessed with wonderful items for their trip and it's keeping them so excited for he trip . We have never been on big family vacation before . We have been to see family here and there but never a vacation . My oldest who is the wish child checks out his countdown daily because he wants to know how many more days till he sees the castle .
> Anxiety is getting stronger for me and keep trying to seek out how to work these little forums to ease my mind on the whole trip .
> Today we got a package in the mail . Can't wait for him to open it when he is home from school .
> Side note he may stay home tomorrow if he is sick when he comes in today , he woke up stuffy but it was hard to judge if he is sick or just a stuffed morning nose issue .  I like keeping him home to monitor but also to keep other away from as much germs as possible too .
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful afternoon


That must have been such fun for him to get a surprise package.  
Happy planning!


----------



## lilheels0108

3 more days until the party where all my kids find out about Disney!!!! Then I can really get excited because the kids will be so surprised!


----------



## nesser1981

Joshua B said:


> We will be taking a MAW trip to Disney in December. My wish child is 4 and has hypo plastic right heart. I also have an 8 yr old.
> 
> Where can I find trip reports? I'm curious as to how these go.
> 
> I'm really wanting to make sure that our wish child doesn't get kingly treatment while my older child gets to feel left out. He has spent half of his life living in the shadow of his brothers health problems. I really want to make sure this entire thing won't breed any more feelings of resentment.




You can read my daughter's trip report, it's in my signature line.  Also, the first page of this thread has them I believe.  It's been 3 years since we went though.


----------



## nesser1981

redberyl said:


> Absolutely incorrect. If the childs wish is to go to hawaii and the doctors approve it, maw will make it happen no matter the cost.



It depends on the chapter.  When our daughter was approved for a wish, received a letter that said no Cruises, no trips to Hawaii and no overseas trips, due to their budget constraints.


----------



## Joshua B

Well our doctor denied our trip to Disney World at Christmas. I'm just completely stunned. We had already told the boys because we thought it was all confirmed. Words cannot express our sadness at this...


----------



## redberyl

Joshua B said:


> Well our doctor denied our trip to Disney World at Christmas. I'm just completely stunned. We had already told the boys because we thought it was all confirmed. Words cannot express our sadness at this...


Oh, I am so sorry. I cannot imagine how disappointed you must all be


----------



## Joshua B

Just hears from wish manager. Back on!!!  Evidently the doctor just made a mistake on paperwork. Wow. What a couple of days. High to low to high. I can't take it....


----------



## Joshua B

OK, so now that we are back on and confirmed for Dec 19-25 I have questions:

1. Do the parks provide a photo package type thing? Our wish child is 4 and one of the things my wife and I have discussed is getting TONs of photos and videos in the hopes it will help him remember it better.

2. Are there any really fun places to eat at the parks? A friend recommended Rex (I think, dinosaur at Downtown Disney) and we will be doing Leaking Cauldron on one of our Universal days.

3. Probably a stupid question: Is there a decent Toy Store there?


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

First off.... WHEW....  you have had quite a few crazy days!    Secondly... there are no stupid questions.   

1.  Yes, you will get the memory maker photo package as part of your package you get at GKTW.  You'll have a card that any of the park photographers can scan, and they will take your pictures.  There are these photographers everywhere.  Take advantage of some of the magic shots too.    You can also get all the ride photos with this pass as well.  
2.  There are a TON of fun places to eat!  I suggest finding out what your son is really into and going off of that.  Obviously a princess meal would not be the best option if he's not into that.  Some fun options are the sci-fi dine in theatre, 50's prime time cafe, rainforest cafe or t-rex cafe, any character meals (1900 park far is fun because it has the step sisters, and they are a hoot.)
3.  In Down Town disney there is the World of Disney store.. it's HUGE and full of all kinds of magnificant toys and disney items.  But there are lots of other fun stores in DTD, like the lego store and other stores with unique finds and fun stuff.  

Good luck, and ask away if you have more questions!  Also, feel free to join us here:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1586937848223317/.


----------



## Joshua B

Thanks for the replies. Our oldest is 8 and is just an amazing brother. He said we can do whatever our wish child wants as long as he gets to go to Harry Potter stuff and see Star Wars VII while we are there. Hes been awesome with our little one since he was born and has really made our life so much easier than it could have given the circumstances. We only had one breakdown about him "not feeling important" when he was about 5 at a heart walk. That broke our hearts and for this reason we are treating them like they are both "wish children".

The problem I'm running into is that a)I probably overplan and b) our 4 year old is bit delayed and has a difficult time understanding whats all going on. I cant really pull up pictures and ask if he likes something.  He is super into Animals, Toy Story, and Baymax. Id love some animal theme places to eat. T-Rex cafe is a must.

Also, my oldest is allergic to nuts. How much of a problem does this pose at GKTW? Im guessing its not at GKTW but maybe more of an issue at the parks?


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

GKTW does a great job at including all the siblings.  And everyone gets the perks of the genie pass.  So it'll be great for the 8 year old too.  I can't help you on the allergies.  none of my kids have allergies.


----------



## redberyl

Joshua B said:


> Thanks for the replies. Our oldest is 8 and is just an amazing brother. He said we can do whatever our wish child wants as long as he gets to go to Harry Potter stuff and see Star Wars VII while we are there. Hes been awesome with our little one since he was born and has really made our life so much easier than it could have given the circumstances. We only had one breakdown about him "not feeling important" when he was about 5 at a heart walk. That broke our hearts and for this reason we are treating them like they are both "wish children".
> 
> The problem I'm running into is that a)I probably overplan and b) our 4 year old is bit delayed and has a difficult time understanding whats all going on. I cant really pull up pictures and ask if he likes something.  He is super into Animals, Toy Story, and Baymax. Id love some animal theme places to eat. T-Rex cafe is a must.
> 
> Also, my oldest is allergic to nuts. How much of a problem does this pose at GKTW? Im guessing its not at GKTW but maybe more of an issue at the parks?


There are 2 rainforest cafes, one outside animal kingdom and one downtown Disney. It's done up like a jungle with life size animatronic animals (elephants, gorillas, etc,) everywhere that periodically move a bit and make noise. Put it on your must list!


----------



## Joshua B

How "must see" are Christmas themed events at Disney and Universal. Christmas is such a big deal for our family that I feel like we could get so caught up in trying to catch Christmas stuff that we might leave out other things. Is it really amazing all over or are there just one or two things to make sure we hit.

A


----------



## Hannahinwonderland

Joshua B said:


> Also, my oldest is allergic to nuts. How much of a problem does this pose at GKTW? Im guessing its not at GKTW but maybe more of an issue at the parks?



I have a friend with pretty severe allergies and the chefs at Disney have been extremely helpful each time. They'll come out and talk with you and prepare you something special that has no chance of cross-contamination, just be sure to note it on your reservation!


----------



## maroo

Hey guys!!

I am popping back on here for a little bit!  It has been a long, long time since I have been on the DIS!  I miss you guys!  

I am headed back to Disney after a good long Disney break in December on another Wish trip!  

My best friend Sarah and her husband Brandon had a beautiful baby girl nearly 4 years ago and I was named godmother!  It has been so much fun spoiling her!  But when she was 2 she was diagnosed with high-risk leukemia and we were devastated.  She LOVES Frozen and all things Disney and chose Disney for her MAW trip.  She is still on chemo and we have a long way to go, but her prognosis is good!!  She will be staying at GKTW ---  I considered doing a pre-trippie report -- but I don't want to start it and not finish it - so I may just see how this trip goes and then do a post-trip report instead. 

I am trying to research a few things --- wondering what things have changed since I went to Disney last.  So I decided to pop on here and see what is going on over on the wish trippers thread and generally in the world of the DIS.  

I hope everyone is doing well!  I keep up with many of our old wish tripper families and DIS friends on Facebook - which is super fun!


----------



## maroo

Joshua B said:


> Well our doctor denied our trip to Disney World at Christmas. I'm just completely stunned. We had already told the boys because we thought it was all confirmed. Words cannot express our sadness at this...



Oh my gosh!  This just gave me heart failure!  I see you posted again!  Thank goodness!!


----------



## jojuvanlaanen

Hi Maroo!  It's great to connect with you on the Dis!  I have read and re-read your many trip reports...and my absolute favorite is http://www.disboards.com/threads/a-wish-granted-one-magical-morning-photopass-pics-10-12.2279281/.  It made me want to be the MK opening family and I presented it to my daughter as part of her wish, but she wanted nothing of it....  It's her wish, not mine!!!  

We are leaving on my daughter's wish trip in 18 days!!


----------



## ShannonMarie

Hi!  We are going to GKTW the first week in December.  Should we make it a point to attend Christmas party at GKTW?


----------



## mamaVonna

Hi S


ShannonMarie said:


> Hi!  We are going to GKTW the first week in December.  Should we make it a point to attend Christmas party at GKTW?


Hi Shannon!  I hear it's lots of fun.  Do you have a schedule made up yet?


----------



## mamaVonna

mamaVonna said:


> Hi S
> 
> Hi Shannon!  I hear it's lots of fun.  Do you have a schedule made up yet?


We're planning to spend the day at Universal, and come back to gktw for the Christmas party.  They have dinner, Santa, snow, games, and gifts for each kid.


----------



## Twice_as_Nice

Just wanted to pop in an say we just got back from our trip on Friday, we had a couple adventures and hiccups during our stay but some AMAZING blessings too. I started a blog and I am trying to get caught up on it. http://liveanawfullybigadventure.blogspot.ca/


----------



## ShannonMarie

mamaVonna said:


> Hi S
> 
> Hi Shannon!  I hear it's lots of fun.  Do you have a schedule made up yet?



I think we are going to do Lego Land or Epcot that day and then come back for the party.  We received tickets to MVMCP Tuesday night so it kind of changed our plans a bit.  Still trying to work out what we are going to do when!


----------



## maroo

Twice_as_Nice said:


> Just wanted to pop in an say we just got back from our trip on Friday, we had a couple adventures and hiccups during our stay but some AMAZING blessings too. I started a blog and I am trying to get caught up on it. http://liveanawfullybigadventure.blogspot.ca/




Amazing blog!!    I love, love, love the whole thing!  I will keep following!  I am up to Day 5 and what a magical party!


----------



## maroo

ShannonMarie said:


> Hi!  We are going to GKTW the first week in December.  Should we make it a point to attend Christmas party at GKTW?



Our dates may coincide!  We arrive Dec 3rd and will be at the Christmas Party that night!  Is that your week, too??


----------



## Dshantel83

Hi Everyone , My son Ruben(8) was approved to make a wish 4 weeks ago and has made a decision on DisneyWorld. Now we're just waiting to hear from his wish granters so he can tell them his wish. I'm so glad I found this board, reading everyone's posts and stories has been so helpful and I plan to start a PTR for our trip soon.


----------



## mamaVonna

Dshantel83 said:


> Hi Everyone , My son Ruben(8) was approved to make a wish 4 weeks ago and has made a decision on DisneyWorld. Now we're just waiting to hear from his wish granters so he can tell them his wish. I'm so glad I found this board, reading everyone's posts and stories has been so helpful and I plan to start a PTR for our trip soon.


 Have a look around and start planning!  Check out Give Kids the World's site to get more info about the villa and what's included.  Also, there's a group on FB for wish families.  The page is: Make a Wish Disney Trips...come on over and check us out!


----------



## Dshantel83

mamaVonna said:


> Have a look around and start planning!  Check out Give Kids the World's site to get more info about the villa and what's included.  Also, there's a group on FB for wish families.  The page is: Make a Wish Disney Trips...come on over and check us out!


Thanks for the welcome and the tips! I joined the FB group its great. We received the phone call from his WG this weekend and we are set for his interview on November 1st


----------



## SassyGirl'sMom

HELP!! We found out just a few hours ago that we will be going to Florida and staying at GKTW in just 3 weeks for my Daughter's wish trip  (Nov 21-27).  Although we went to Hollywood Studios for my son's MAW, we did not stay at the GKTW and he was so sick that we barely left the hotel.  He spent a few hours at the park for an event for Star Wars Weekend that MAW handled personally so I didnt have to plan anything really.  We had clothes and outfits planned for every day, but we never use them really because he was so ill.  And he passed shortly after the trip.  We didn't want to have the same experience this time.  Waiting so long that she couldn't enjoy the trip... SO they rushed her wish since she is going downhill pretty fast this last year and has spent a lot of time in the hospital herself.  In fact we just got out again yesterday. But she is somewhat stable (despite all her medical interventions) and they wanted her to go when the weather is good for her.  BUT three weeks gives me no time to even figure out anything.  And they said they are sending us, but aren't making any arrangements for while we are there.  Basically told me they are giving us tickets to Disney (3), SeaWorld, and Universal (2) and its up to me.  So I'm supposed to make reservations for anything we want to do while we are there and figure out what day to go to which park...  I don't honestly even know anything about what to make sure not to miss.  I never even researched it with my son because he was so ill.  Please tell me what to do.  I have so little time and no idea how to make this special for her.  I feel bad because she is going to remember being younger (2 1/2 years ago) when we went on my son's trip and through that filter think I did more for him because MAW planned more for him and I had special clothes for them, etc...  She is turning 10 next week.  Loves all kinds of animals (so we are definitely going to Animal Kingdom and Sea World), plus is a very girly girl.  So think 10 going on 25!  Any tips or direction on where to look for ideas is appreciated.  She takes a lot of my time just to manage on a daily basis as she is medically complex so I dont know how I'm going to get this figured out.  (Plus she has a huge birthday party next weekend that I still haven't planned because of us being in the hospital.)


----------



## redberyl

Don't worry about doing it all, you will ruin your trip if you do! And don't worry about planning everything, you already know that life with these kids is too unpredictable to plan anyway. I had everything all planned out, but in the end we didn't do half of what I planned on, she just didn't have the stamina. Then, I wasn't too worried about character meets but that ended up being her favorite part, so we had to ditch some of my "must dos" in order to hunt down more characters  Just go with the flow. Maw didn't do any planning for us either. Do not use the online site to make reservations, especially this close a lot will be booked. Get a live person on the phone to help you, when they say there are no openings let them know it's a wish trip and openings will often magically materialize.  Plan to do sea world and animal kingdoms first, since they are most important. With tickets to Disney, sea world, universal plus the others they offer when you get there (legoland and others) I never thought we would skip a day at the parks, but in the end we skipped 2 days because she needed the rest. If she is super girly try to get inat bbb. the genie pass will save a lot of time, so you don't need to worry about getting there at rope drop, fast pass, or waiting in line. You can do short hours and still get a lot done.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

SassyGirl'sMom said:


> Any tips or direction on where to look for ideas is appreciated


 
1) *DO NOT GET STRESSED-OUT.*
2) Yes, it is easy for me to say, but, Chill !
3) You have the same problem as any other parent - MAW Trip or not.
4) Planning for a theme park trip can get overwhelming.
5) She will be amazed, regardless how much or where you visit.
6) *Besides, you will have extraordinary access due to the MAW & GKTW connections.*
. . . as mentioned, make sure your speak with a real ressie person and mention MAW & GKTW
. . . you will have a special button that will grant you WDW-Ride access not available to others
7) As a GKTW Volunteer Coordinator, my suggestions would be
. . . do Animal Kingdom, for her love of animals
. . . do Magic Kingdom, for the characters because they are always fun
. . . do SeaWorld for animals, especially the Pets-Ahoy Show (even I am amazed what CATS-BIRDS-DOGS house pets can do)
. . . do GKTW
. . . do spend only just enough time in the parks to avoid her being overly tired
8) OK, so doing GKTW sounds boring or like staying at your hotel.
. . . it is not
. . . there are lots of things we have to do during the day
. . . many families come to GKTW and do the theme parks only 1-2 days during the week
. . . nothing like having Ice Cream for breakfast !

_NOTE: I have seen many families at GKTW, and each one has thoroughly enjoyed their stay, regardless of how much they got to spend "in the parks". The parents ALWAYS seemed to over-plan before the trip, then end up "adjusting" their itinerary once they arrive. When I am at GKTW, I usually work Katie's Kitchen (Boston Market sponsored) or the Ice Cream Parlor (Friendly's sponsored). Frequently the parents stop and comment on how great the trip is going and how much THEY enjoy it, not just the kids. So, although it might be hard to fathom, RELAX, and everything will be fine._


----------



## SassyGirl'sMom

Thank you.  I appreciate the feedback and agree it will go better than I expect all on its own I'm sure!  

Both of you said to call?  But what do I call for?  That's the part Im confused about.  I'm not sure what to ask for since I've never done research on my options at Disney.  I just know we won't ever be able to go back so this is her only chance to experience stuff.  Is BBB the dress up place?  Is there any other place/thing I shouldnt miss?  I'm going to bring her wheelchair to help with fatigue so hopefully we will last longer in the parks.

She is TPN dependent (IV nutrition) and can only eat purees plus is allergic to most foods.  So she can only have gluten/soy/milk free stuff.  Even ice cream would have to be either coconut based or a sorbet which is hard to find so she rarely can eat anywhere which is hard because she loves to eat...


----------



## redberyl

Bibbidi boppity boutique is the hair place there is one at mk and one at downtown Disney. It is expensive, I think we spent $150 per kid, but worth it.If u buy a dress there it's even more expensive, but u can bring your own. Don't waste money at the character meals, there is a set per person fee at most of them, even if you don't eat, because you are paying for the characters. Genie pass gets u to the front of all the character lines, and they will spend a bit extra time for maw kids. The princess dinner at Cindy's castle was the least fun of all our character encounters. I don't know about allergies, but for atmosphere try rainforest cafe. There is one at animal kingdom, one at downtown Disney. It's done up to look like a jungle with lots ofgreenery and animitronic animals. If you want the "princess" atmosphere, reccommend belle s castle over Cindy's. It's not a character meal so you only pay for what you order, and it's prettier inside, and better food too. Beast has a meet area inside the restaurant. I had made a ton of reservations, ended up cancelling most of them.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

SassyGirl'sMom said:


> So she can only have gluten/soy/milk free stuff. Even ice cream would have to be either coconut based or a sorbet


. 
.
1) I usually work the Ice Cream Parlor at GKTW, when I am there.
2) We do have all sorts of "this-free" or "that-free" concoctions.
. . . soy-based
. . . dairy-free
. . . etc
3) After all, WE KNOW there frequently are dietary restrictions for our guests, and the sponsors want to please.
. . . we can find a way to puree or melt your ice cream
. . . or, you can take it over and "nuke-it" at the new food court
4) And, thee is nothing like Ice Cream in the A.M.
5) It is The Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## Heartwarriormama

Hi everybody my dd Isabella9 is being granted a wish to disney, I have no idea how to go  about planning anything for it. we are set to travel jan 2-8 2016.
Maybe you guys can steer me in the right direction. Thanks 
http://www.disboards.com/threads/isabellas-make-a-wish-trip.3460778/


----------



## Heartwarriormama

My daughter Isabella 9 is getting a wish granted and she chose Disney. We are confirmed to travel Jan 2-8, 2016. Isabella was born with some Congenital Heart Defects,TGA,VSD, & ASD. She has had 4 open heart surgery's, and countless other procedures. She has 2 younger siblings Eric 7 and Sophia 5. I hope other wish families can help me out with what we should pack, expect from he trip, etc. I have been online doing research but coming up short. Hopefully you guys can help. Thank You


----------



## lanejudy

to the DISboards!

How exciting for you and your family!  Will you be staying at GKTW?  I have never been on a wish trip but hear that is a wonderful place.  Are there any specific questions you have about GKTW or WDW?  Unless specifically part of her wish, you will probably need to make your own ADRs if you wish to eat at WDW, as well as any plans such as BBB.  I'm sure others will be along with more experience to share.  

Enjoy your wish trip!


----------



## Heartwarriormama

lanejudy said:


> to the DISboards!
> 
> How exciting for you and your family!  Will you be staying at GKTW?  I have never been on a wish trip but hear that is a wonderful place.  Are there any specific questions you have about GKTW or WDW?  Unless specifically part of her wish, you will probably need to make your own ADRs if you wish to eat at WDW, as well as any plans such as BBB.  I'm sure others will be along with more experience to share.
> 
> Enjoy your wish trip!


 
I believe we will be staying at GKTW I have't gotten our itinerary yet, so  I have no idea how to plan and what to reserve for i know initially she asked to sleep in Cinderellas castle( but I don't know if that will be included) I tried to make reservations at Be our Guest but they are completely booked  . Other than that I havent thought of anything else


----------



## redberyl

Heartwarriormama said:


> I believe we will be staying at GKTW I have't gotten our itinerary yet, so  I have no idea how to plan and what to reserve for i know initially she asked to sleep in Cinderellas castle( but I don't know if that will be included) I tried to make reservations at Be our Guest but they are completely booked  . Other than that I havent thought of anything else


For be our guest, call again, get a live person instead of the automated system. Explain you are with maw and a reservation *might* magically appear. My daughter asked to sleep in Cindy's castle, we were told no. Then we asked to just get a quick tour of the guest suite, no to that as well.


----------



## Heartwarriormama

redberyl said:


> For be our guest, call again, get a live person instead of the automated system. Explain you are with maw and a reservation *might* magically appear. My daughter asked to sleep in Cindy's castle, we were told no. Then we asked to just get a quick tour of the guest suite, no to that as well.




Thank You I will call them, and hopefully my daughter wont be to upset about the castle that is mainly what she wished for.. but hopefully with everything we are doing it would keep her busy
and she will forget about cindys castle


----------



## den-kjr

Hi
We are going to gktw - through kids cancer charity may 7th - 28tg
First week at gktw
Secind week at charities villa
Last week - we choose to extend our stay in davenport
We pay our own flights and for the extended week.
Myself dd14, dd10 (our little warrior - been ffighting a cancerous brain tumour for over a year) ds 5.
Ive also booked a hire car never drove abroad before! 
Coming up to date where I can book adr - only looking for 2 but as I dont get tickets until we het to gktw can this still be done?
Any tips welcome 
Thanks


----------



## redberyl

den-kjr said:


> Hi
> We are going to gktw - through kids cancer charity may 7th - 28tg
> First week at gktw
> Secind week at charities villa
> Last week - we choose to extend our stay in davenport
> We pay our own flights and for the extended week.
> Myself dd14, dd10 (our little warrior - been ffighting a cancerous brain tumour for over a year) ds 5.
> Ive also booked a hire car never drove abroad before!
> Coming up to date where I can book adr - only looking for 2 but as I dont get tickets until we het to gktw can this still be done?
> Any tips welcome
> Thanks


You don't need tickets to make arts, so go ahead and book. If you can't get an aDr because they are booked, get a live person on the phone. They can sometimes find room if they know it's for a wish trip


----------



## den-kjr

thanks redberyl, that's great! will be able to arrange these next week - DD10 Minnie mad and DS5 star wars crazy!!


----------



## mamaVonna

Just popped over to let any new wish families know about our pretty amazing group on FB.  Started by an awesome wish mom from here on DIS.  Check us out-"make a wish disney trips". 
Update on Tyana's wish: 25 days to go!!! Yaaaaaay!  
Her send-off party is happening on the 28th.  It'll be an Alice in Wonderland theme, complete with tea party and all the whimsy!  *sigh* yep, I got her a costume to go along with it.  Hey I stopped myself from buying themed outfits for the rest of the kids-I found the cutest mad hatter hats, cheshire cat ears and tail, and the white rabbit ears headband (would have been perfect for the baby).  But I was strong.  Didn't give in to temptation!  Go me!
We are pretty much ready to go.  I started packing.  Realized I need more luggage. All my ADR's are set.  I've made list after list.  After list.  I'm done.  Now I need to stop finding things to worry about and enjoy the upcoming weeks


----------



## KeaMoonStar

My son was granted a wish and has been told we'll be there January 20th until the 26th!! We are waiting for more information but were told that he will get his personal meet and greet with Darth Vader. He's super exited.


----------



## SilverLight

Our son's wish trip is coming up and our wish coordinator just dropped a bit of a bomb on us.  We will be making a 2 day drive back and were planning on staying in hotels overnight but she told us we have to have an exact check in time & location for both days.  We were planning on spending the last day at one of the parks after checking out of GKTW and I have never even traveled out of state before! I have no idea what our drive back schedule will be, and even though we only found out thus morning we have to decide something by 4:30 this afternoon. I am now a little scared and very confused! I know the funds for the hotel are given to us in a check, so why can't we just check in somewhere as we drive? If anyone else has experience with this, please help!!


----------



## maroo

Hello guys!!  We are back from a wonderful trip to Give Kids the World in early December!   

I feel much better about answering questions again since I just got back!

I don't have quite the time to really manage this thread like I did before - but I can answer questions much better now!  

We had a wonderful trip!


----------



## Aristomommy

Hi! My daughter was just approved for a wish from MAW. We are so excited! We think GKTW would be a great place for family memories. We visited WDW in 2014 last time and she loved Festival of the Lion King the most. The colors and music was the best for her. What advice would you give us as we meet with our wish volunteers? Anything we should ask about or consider? Also, Seaworld does not appeal to us so what should we do on that day if we choose this wish. Thank you!


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Aristomommy said:


> Seaworld does not appeal to us so what should we do on that day if we choose this wish


 
Universal and Harry Potter.


----------



## Aristomommy

TheRustyScupper said:


> Universal and Harry Potter.


 Thanks! I thought those are always included? I wasn't sure if we could do another Disney day or do another attraction?


----------



## Joshua B

We just had our trip in December. You will get 3 days of Disney, 2 Universal, 1 Seaworld and some other more minor attractions. You will likely only have 5 days of parks. 

Depending on age and interest I would suggest 1 Day at Magic Kingdom, 1 at Hollywood Studios, 1 at Animal Kingdom, 2 at Universal. 

If your kids are into Harry Potter words cannot express how amazingly cool Universal is!

We were able to get front row seats and the kids were asked to participate in the Lion King show so you may want to ask. 

Finally please allow time to enjoy GKTW village. As cool as the parks are, many of your memories will be the nights at the village. We were there the week Star Wars came out and Hasbro was out at night in the village giving out lightsabers to all the kids. I'll never forget lightsaber fighting with my kids in the middle of the village.


----------



## Aristomommy

Joshua B said:


> We just had our trip in December. You will get 3 days of Disney, 2 Universal, 1 Seaworld and some other more minor attractions. You will likely only have 5 days of parks.
> 
> Depending on age and interest I would suggest 1 Day at Magic Kingdom, 1 at Hollywood Studios, 1 at Animal Kingdom, 2 at Universal.
> 
> If your kids are into Harry Potter words cannot express how amazingly cool Universal is!
> 
> We were able to get front row seats and the kids were asked to participate in the Lion King show so you may want to ask.
> 
> Finally please allow time to enjoy GKTW village. As cool as the parks are, many of your memories will be the nights at the village. We were there the week Star Wars came out and Hasbro was out at night in the village giving out lightsabers to all the kids. I'll never forget lightsaber fighting with my kids in the middle of the village.



Thank you! This is helpful. I think we would approach this trip very differently than our WDW trips of the past. Never been to Universal and we have 3 that love Harry Potter. I think we would love to spend a day at GKTW exploring all that it offers, the videos of the place seem amazing. What about Legoland? It's something we have always wanted to do or the Clearwater Aquarium would be another one.


----------



## Joshua B

I frankly think legoland is terrible. It's county fair quality rides and lots of Legos. 
Before you decide to spend a whole day at the village, keep in mind that with front of the line passes you can do everything in AK, HS, and both Universal parks by about 2pm. 

Any get your kids their own wands at Olivanders. Doing spells around the park is an attraction by itself.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

Aristomommy said:


> Thanks! I thought those are always included? I wasn't sure if we could do another Disney day or do another attraction?


 
1) You work with your Wish Grantor to set the schedules.
2) He/she can help with the day-by-day and park-by-park planning.
3) There is no "set" plan or schedule for Orlando Wish trips.

_NOTE: Let me know your dates when finally scheduled, and maybe we can meet-up. I am at GKTW almost every 3rd-Wednesday-of-the-month, and frequently more often._


----------



## AmandaTCD

First post in the thread, and I have a question . I asked it in the PTR I just made, but others may have similar questions.  Our trip will be myself and hubby, and our 12 year old daughter and 8 year old son (wish kid.)  We haven't even met with our wish granters yet, lol, but I'm so excited to find out that my son will be granted a wish, and he wants to go to Disney and Universal.  My son has his own medical stroller, it's important that we take it because it is comfortable and reclines, and he tires more quickly than a lot of kids.  However, all four of us have a connective tissue disease a well (hubby and I both found out we have EDS when we went to the geneticist about our kids.)  Hubby has type 1 diabetes and is disabled with really bad neuropathy pain.  I am not technically on disability, but I also have fibromyalgia and deteriorated joints in my back.  Our daughter is 12 and the connective tissue disease really affects her feet and legs - she cannot walk distances like that without extreme pain.  So we are pretty much 4 mobility challenged individuals... I have a couple questions.  Has MAW paid for anyone to rent scooters in the parks each day?  Realistically we need to rent two of them each day.  Hoping that hubby, our daughter, and myself can take turns pushing our son in his stroller and the other two of us can drive scooters.  Also wondering if they will let our 12 year old daughter drive a rented scooter in the parks?  She has driven them in stores when she is having bad foot and leg pain, but doesn't always need one.

Probably not doing this right, but here is my pre-trip report initial post http://www.disboards.com/threads/da...dates-to-be-determined.3487087/#post-55245033


----------



## lanejudy

First -  and I'm glad your son will getting a WISH!

I can't speak for what MAW will do... but you must be 18 to rent an ECV or drive one rented from either WDW or most offsite vendors.  I am aware of only 1 offsite vendor that will rent to an "older" teen who uses an ECV at home, and I'm fairly certain they would not consider 12 to be an "older teen."  Now, if she happens to have her own, or rent/borrow one at home to bring, she is allowed to use it.  Is there a medical supply store near home that will rent to you for her use?  Or an agency with an equipment swap or loan program you could borrow from?  I believe some Lions Clubs get involved in helping people obtain needed mobility aids, maybe you have a program like that near you.  Something to start looking into now before your plans are all set.  Good luck!

Enjoy your wish trip!


----------



## Aristomommy

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) You work with your Wish Grantor to set the schedules.
> 2) He/she can help with the day-by-day and park-by-park planning.
> 3) There is no "set" plan or schedule for Orlando Wish trips.
> 
> _NOTE: Let me know your dates when finally scheduled, and maybe we can meet-up. I am at GKTW almost every 3rd-Wednesday-of-the-month, and frequently more often._



Yes, I will let you know when we get our dates. Thank you for the info also.


----------



## AmandaTCD

I have a couple of friends that have made Wish Trips, and a friend that goes a couple times a year.  They have told me that if we need to rent an ECV, that we need to let Make A Wish know, and they may rent it offsite and have it delivered to the villa.  Then we would have to ride the Mears transportation.  Has this been anyone's experience?  I'd much prefer to get one in the parks, and use the rental car.


----------



## Pridemom

AmandaTCD said:


> I have a couple of friends that have made Wish Trips, and a friend that goes a couple times a year.  They have told me that if we need to rent an ECV, that we need to let Make A Wish know, and they may rent it offsite and have it delivered to the villa.  Then we would have to ride the Mears transportation.  Has this been anyone's experience?  I'd much prefer to get one in the parks, and use the rental car.


I got the same advice for my 16 year old.


----------



## AmandaTCD

Okay, a couple of Disney and MAW vets were able to give me a little bit of insight on the ECV situation.  I still don't exactly have the answers to all my questions (In fact it brought up more questions) but it has helped some.  I was told that MAW will rent an ECV for adults that do have the need for them and you will have to do the Mears transportation thing.  The main reasons seem to be it is cheaper for MAW PLUS the parks often run out of ECVs and even wheelchairs at peak times. We won't make it without at least one ECV, there is no way.  We really need two.  My husband is disabled and I know I can't walk for very long at a time without being in extreme pain. 

Our daughter can walk for longer stretches, but there is no way she can do all of the walking plus push her brother the whole time in his stroller.  She physically can't and it would be unfair to expect her to do so.  She's 12 and has significant problems with her feet and ankles due to the connective tissue disorder.  I think she can walk most of the time as long as we take breaks. 

What is the situation with MAW possibly paying for the airfare and tickets for a helper?  All of the grandparents are disabled as well (apparently we don't have a great gene pool...) and none of them could realistically help if they came.  The aunts and uncles are either disabled, or work full time and could not get away.  We do have a 14 year old nephew that is the sweetest boy and he and our kids are close and great friends.  He is perfect healthy, and we would love to see if he could come with us to push our son in his medical stroller.  We have no money to pay for him to come along and his parents don't either.


----------



## redberyl

AmandaTCD said:


> Okay, a couple of Disney and MAW vets were able to give me a little bit of insight on the ECV situation.  I still don't exactly have the answers to all my questions (In fact it brought up more questions) but it has helped some.  I was told that MAW will rent an ECV for adults that do have the need for them and you will have to do the Mears transportation thing.  The main reasons seem to be it is cheaper for MAW PLUS the parks often run out of ECVs and even wheelchairs at peak times. We won't make it without at least one ECV, there is no way.  We really need two.  My husband is disabled and I know I can't walk for very long at a time without being in extreme pain.
> 
> Our daughter can walk for longer stretches, but there is no way she can do all of the walking plus push her brother the whole time in his stroller.  She physically can't and it would be unfair to expect her to do so.  She's 12 and has significant problems with her feet and ankles due to the connective tissue disorder.  I think she can walk most of the time as long as we take breaks.
> 
> What is the situation with MAW possibly paying for the airfare and tickets for a helper?  All of the grandparents are disabled as well (apparently we don't have a great gene pool...) and none of them could realistically help if they came.  The aunts and uncles are either disabled, or work full time and could not get away.  We do have a 14 year old nephew that is the sweetest boy and he and our kids are close and great friends.  He is perfect healthy, and we would love to see if he could come with us to push our son in his medical stroller.  We have no money to pay for him to come along and his parents don't either.


.   I am single, my daughter is an only child. Our chapter paid for one helper and one playmate to come along, so my sister and niece came. I would ask, they might say yes


----------



## lanejudy

FYI... this may not help with your MAW questions, but I wanted to let you know about the EDS thread:  http://www.disboards.com/threads/ehlers-danlos-syndrome-thread.3177769/  There may be some general tips from other park-goers.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Aristomommy

Our wish granting volunteers will be visiting us on Sunday. We are so excited to meet them and talk about Eve's wish. It's been a rough couple of weeks medically so this will be something fun to look forward to.


----------



## Aristomommy

We had such a wonderful time meeting our wish granting volunteers. We chose GKTW village and we will probably extend our trip by 2 days and stay near Clearwater to visit Winter and Hope dolphins. We were also encouraged to let them know restaurants we would like reservations for. My daughter eats a very limited diet, so we are hoping to find a restaurant she would like for the entertainment or visual appeal because the food part won't be as important to her. We are excited to begin this wish experience. We are looking to travel end of December/first week of January.


----------



## Disbug

After 3 previous trip cancellations, we finally made it on our *Dreams Come True* trip to *Give Kids the World Village*! It was amazing...! We came close to cancelling a 4th time, as our DD15 went back into the hospital a few days before we were to leave on this trip. Luckily, we were cleared to go and it was the best time ever for her and our family. I have a few thoughts that may be helpful to other families so I will jot them here...
*Give Kids the World:*
_*VILLAS*_
1) GKTW Villas are so comfortable. We had 8 people in a 2 bedroom 2 bath villa and it was fine. (They told us we might feel cramped, but not at all.) The decor is bright and cheerful and very tasteful.
2) The kitchen is not a full kitchen. The dishwasher is tiny. There is a full size refrigerator with water and ice through the door (both cubed and crushed). A coffee pot, toaster, and microwave, but *NO stove or oven *(which surprised me).
3) Our Dream Coordinator from _Dreams Come True_ had an electric hospital bed and IV pole waiting for us in our villa; in the children's room, along with 2 very comfortable twin beds.
4) The Dream Child gets an ensuite bathroom which includes a jacuzzi and a separate HA shower with river rock floor. The things I noticed about this bathroom is that the lighting is a little dim and the water pressure was low. The temperature was fine. But the space was HUGE! This is where we stored her wheelchair when not in use, and it was never in the way. The Hall Bath has a toilet and shower, but the space is very tight. You have to close the bathroom door to get into the shower.
5) None of the interior doors have locks... this includes the bathrooms! So you might want to bring a sign that the bathroom is occupied!
6) The refrigerators are NOT magnetic, so no magnets will stick. However, the exterior doors are metal and white, so that is a good place to put your schedules and notices with a magnet. Just be careful not to scrape the paint.
*VILLAGE*
1) The food: ALL of it was delicious! Perkins, Boston Market, Papa Johns are all sponsors and provide most of the food.
2) There is morning to late night ICE CREAM sponsored by Friendlies. You can get sundaes, banana splits, cones... you name it. We LOVED this! There is every flavor from Orange or Rainbow sherbet, to Cookies and Cream, Strawberry, Chocolate, Mint Choc. Chip, etc... There are sprinkles, cherries, and whipped cream to be added. Or if you prefer M&M's! There are no nuts to add, but there is Butter Pecan if you crave ice cream with nuts!
3) There are parties every night... and they are all FUN!
4) There are characters from all the parks available in the morning for autographs and pictures. This was lovely! One morning it was Disney, another it was Nickolodeon... etc.
5) When you go into the Food Court at Town Hall to get meals, there is always a volunteer asking to assist your family by carrying your tray, getting silverware, drinks, you name it; then helping you find a table.
6) The playground is so accessible and we wish we had spent more time there.
7) There is also a mini-amusement park with rides that are really fun.
8) The carousel ride was near the ice cream building and on our way back to our villa so WIN-WIN!

*Sea World*
1) This was our first park to visit and our LEAST favorite. No one was helpful to us (except for one or two photographers).
2) Favorite ride was _*Antarctica: Empire of the Penguins.*_ If your child can take a little spinning choose the WILD option. We chose MILD and wish we had done the other.
3) Cast Members here were not well trained (across the board). We tried to take our DD15 on the *Shamu Coaster* (which is the kiddie coaster) and had so much push back and no help. We have an anti-skid cushion that we wanted our DD15 to sit on and they said no loose articles. Well, it won't be loose because she is sitting on it! In fact, we were already on the ride and ready to go, but they did not want her to sit on the cushion for "safety reasons". So I gave the cushion to my DH and he was HOLDING it (so now it is a loose item), but that was OK?  Then they told me my purse could not go on the ride, but they would not be responsible for it while we rode. There was no where to leave it except on the wheelchair. It would have been so much easier if they had told us all this before the ride. We were in the exit queue and had multiple interactions with the Cast Members before loading, so there was time to let us know.
4) The only show we saw was *ONE OCEAN* with the orcas. Our DD15 did not like it and we wish we had skipped it altogether. (The music is LOUD and we were about half-way up the stadium.) We were told to find a certain Cast Member to show us where to sit. When she pointed to the stairs and the upper decks, I asked how we were supposed to get the wheelchair up there? She then pointed to the Wheelchair seating on the level I was standing. So no special treatment in this park, other than 2 photographers at the beginning of our day. It could be that this was Spring Break and the Cast Members were a bit frazzled? But for our first park on our Dream Trip we were pretty let down and left early.
5) When you leave you get to choose one 6X8" photograph as a free souvenir. (Of course, the rest are available for purchase.)
6) The drive to Sea World was not bad, but coming home the traffic was horrendous on I-4. Very Stressful and took a long time to return to GKTW. Don't know if better planning could have avoided this since it was Spring Break and rush hour is from 4 to almost 7 PM.

*Universal Studios*
1) Both parks were hit and miss. We had some fabulous interaction and some frustrations at these two parks. Our BIGGEST issue was that for each and every ride we had to demonstrate that our DD15 could sit on her own, hold her head up, and grasp the lap bar.  They would not take our word for it. Also, they would not let her wear her safety harness in her wheelchair on the ride. OK..... now correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't it be *safer* to have her wear the harness in addition to their lap bar?? Our general consensus was that these tests were meant to discourage us, because it does take more time and effort to load a wheelchair than a person who can walk-on. Some of these tests were so ridiculous... especially for *Cat In The Hat* and the *ET* Rides....  We actually agreed to transfer our DD15 from her wheelchair onto a regular seat on the ET ride, because the Cast Lead would not believe she was capable. The Cast Leader then told us we could not touch her, that if they saw we were touching her at any time on the ride they would stop it. After lifting her into a seat, pulling down the lap bar and putting her hands on the handlebars, the Cast Lead could see she could do it. She then pushed her and shook her to see if she could "handle it". ***???  I looked at this woman and said OK, she has passed every test you have given her. I can see that this is going to be SOooooo much safer than her riding in her wheelchair. So let's get going. The Cast Lead then said "let's put her back in her wheelchair".  OMG@@@@!! That whole shenanigans must have taken 40 minutes.  She rode that ride perfectly all by herself and LOVED it! But the frustration level was so HIGH to get on that ride. I have to say that it was ultimately worth it for my daughter's sake, but I let the Cast Leader know this was really beyond what was necessary for safety. No one's mother is more concerned with SAFETY than that of a Special Needs child.... (I can only imagine the Law Suits that must have preceded the implementation of these Safety Rules...) Later that day I ran into another child with a GKTW button who told me not to bother going on ET because they won't let her ride. I turned to her and said, oh yes they did. She was shocked! She said her daughter not only couldn't ride that they made her go through the regular line. I told her to show them the Universal Gold card her daughter was wearing, and ask to speak to a Manager or Team Leader. Later that day back at the Village she said they had indeed gone on the ride. But also echoed my sentiments about what a hassle every ride turned out to be.
2) The Barney show was adorable and we all loved it!
3) *Finnegans* was very accommodating for lunch and so was *Mythos*. We enjoyed our meals at both of these restaurants very much.
4) We were also VERY happy with our parking and security screening experience. We were allowed to go through the Cast Member screening which was a breeze with no lines. AWESOME!
5) Drive time to the park was not bad. Driving home? See number 6 under Sea World. It was bad both days....
6) Universal did not have a special VIP lounge. If we needed to change her or take a break, we headed to first aid. However, I did have access to the American Express Lounge. It was small and crowded and really not relaxing at all.

*Disney World*
1) This was our FAVORITE experience of all! Disney knows how to do it right. Everyone was courteous and professional with an extra helping of kindness! All Cast Members seemed to know exactly what to do.
2) There were no pressure tests to prove she could ride.... YAY for *BTMRR*! She also had no problems using her gripper cushions on *Expedition Everest* which is much more of a roller coaster than Shamu..
3) We also had better driving experiences to Disney since we did not have to get onto I-4. Rush hour going back was a little more stressful, but that is the nature of Orlando/Kissimmee.
4) Parking was great everywhere but the Magic Kingdom. You have to park at the Ticket & Transportation Center, then take the ferry. The monorail was very backed up and they were loading buses to take people to the MK entrance, but no strollers or wheelchairs were allowed, so we took the ferry. You just have to take care when getting on so your punkin doesn't get squished (and you don't run into people ahead of you).
5) We visited every park except EPCOT. We would have made it over there, but time got away from us and by the end of the week we were dodging rain drops.. so we skipped that one park.
6) The Magic Kingdom had a Wish Lounge that we used to relax while DD15 got to lay down in First Aid for a break. It was a nice quiet respite.
7) Double rides.... this was the only theme park that allowed us to go around 2X if we wanted to on a ride. Some we did, others we did not... but it was a very nice benefit and so different from the other two parks (SeaWord;Universal).
8) Character Interaction and Photopass photographers were the BEST here! Disney knows how to charm their little visitors (and parents, too)!
9) Shows! Beauty and the Beast... Lion King.... Finding Nemo!! Disney had the Best Shows HANDS DOWN!

LOL! My short synapsis is getting long (so sorry!) So I will say that our trip was soooo worth it to us for all of the joy it brought our daugher, Phoebe. By the end of the week, she was just smiling all the time! That was more than precious, it was uplifting.  So THANK YOU to ALL  volunteers and Wish Granting Organizations and Sponsors. I would never have believed before this trip how wonderful it would all be.    I know our experience has inspired me to want to volunteer myself when I am in the Orlando area. Please feel free to ask or PM me with any questions you may have of this trip!


----------



## Aristomommy

Disbug, thank you! Your advice is so helpful as we plan for our trip.


----------



## cdee23

Hi! My son was just told that he gets to Make-A-Wish and he really wants to go to Florida so he can visit Disney and Lego Land.  I'm so nervous about letting him get excited about it because what if they don't grant his wish?  Do they do that? It seems like one of the most common Wishes is Disney, so I'm hopeful but still apprehensive.  He also is SUPER nervous about flying.  I've read that MAW provides a rental car, do you think it's unreasonable to ask about just renting it in our home state and driving down? I guess I'm just looking for tips on how to phrase the request.  It feels really uncomfortable asking for things from an organization that is offering such a wonderful gift!


----------



## Aristomommy

cdee23 said:


> Hi! My son was just told that he gets to Make-A-Wish and he really wants to go to Florida so he can visit Disney and Lego Land.  I'm so nervous about letting him get excited about it because what if they don't grant his wish?  Do they do that? It seems like one of the most common Wishes is Disney, so I'm hopeful but still apprehensive.  He also is SUPER nervous about flying.  I've read that MAW provides a rental car, do you think it's unreasonable to ask about just renting it in our home state and driving down? I guess I'm just looking for tips on how to phrase the request.  It feels really uncomfortable asking for things from an organization that is offering such a wonderful gift!



Congrats on your wish. We have not had our trip, but have met with our wish granters. They said Disney is the most common wish and one that she could almost guarantee us will happen (although they are not  supposed to say that until the chapter approves it). We are driving down and talked about which rental vehicle would be best for us due to wheelchairs, so yes, you can drive. It actually saves them money in our case.


----------



## DisneyLAND Make-A-Wish

*DisneyLAND Make-a-Wish pre-trip report*
My son is getting the Disney trip of his dreams; a million thanks to Make-A-Wish. We are T minus 7 days away from his dream!! My sweet boy is six years old and the first several years of his life were filled with abuse, abandonment, a life threatening illness and finally triumph. He was born into a family that unfortunately was filled with drugs, abuse and neglect. If that wasn't bad enough at 23 months old he was diagnosed with leukemia. His first hospital stay was three months and he only had a couple quick visits from his mom during the first two weeks of the admission. Fast forward a year and a half, intensive chemotherapy, several hospitalizations, two different foster homes and this sweet boy becomes part of my family. I met him when I was a nurse on the pediatric hematology oncology unit and he stole my heart. Fast forward another two years filled with more chemotherapy, tons of ER visits, lots of paperwork and home visits from social workers, and the diagnosis of a signifiant developmental delay (poor kid can't catch a break)...drum roll please...in the summer of 2014 after three and a half years of chemo he is done with treatment and nearly two years after starting the adoption process he legally has his forever home and we couldn't be more blessed to have him. The wish process started about a year ago and as he was unable to verbalize his wish the wish grantors did an amazing job of picking up his LOVE of Disney Cars. His wish was approved last year and we couldn't be more excited. I am keeping the trip a surprise, it will be his first time to the happiest place on earth and he will be beside himself. I can't even imagine what will be going through his mind as he walks into Cars Land. It makes me smile just thinking about it!!

All we know at this point is that we are getting 5 nights at the Paradise Pier hotel with this basic itinerary:

Monday- check in to hotel
Tuesday- Disney parks
Wednesday- Disney parks
Thursday- Knott's berry Farm with Medieval Times for dinner
Friday- Disney parks
Saturday- Check out

We are having a wish reveal party this week at Johns Incredible Pizza and hopefully we will get some of the finalized details. I will keep you posted!!


----------



## Pridemom

I am very grateful for this thread. My daughter is 16 and was approved for her wish/dream trip by our Dream Factory chapter.  We are staying at GKTW July 5-11. She has Juvenile Spondyloarthrapy Arthritis and can be great one day and unable to get out of bed the next due to her joints being swollen and painful.
We have less than two months to plan, so the planner in me is trying to accept that I will not be able to prepare like I usually do for trips.

This will be our first Disney trip as a family. DD had a day at Universal in January with her HS band. I had 4 hours in MK in 1988 on a high school choir trip, and eldest DD had three days when her choir performed at WDW four years ago. DH has always wanted to go, but medical expenses have eaten the budget for years. 

This thread has given me good advice and tips such as making sure the chapter rents a ECV for her. While she would be able to walk the parks one day, she would need days to recover, so a scooter will let her spend her energy having fun rather than walking.

Thank you so much for hosting this thread. Any tips or feedback for teens at GKTW would be great.


----------



## redberyl

Pridemom said:


> I am very grateful for this thread. My daughter is 16 and was approved for her wish/dream trip by our Dream Factory chapter.  We are staying at GKTW July 5-11. She has Juvenile Spondyloarthrapy Arthritis and can be great one day and unable to get out of bed the next due to her joints being swollen and painful.
> We have less than two months to plan, so the planner in me is trying to accept that I will not be able to prepare like I usually do for trips.
> 
> This will be our first Disney trip as a family. DD had a day at Universal in January with her HS band. I had 4 hours in MK in 1988 on a high school choir trip, and eldest DD had three days when her choir performed at WDW four years ago. DH has always wanted to go, but medical expenses have eaten the budget for years.
> 
> This thread has given me good advice and tips such as making sure the chapter rents a ECV for her. While she would be able to walk the parks one day, she would need days to recover, so a scooter will let her spend her energy having fun rather than walking.
> 
> Thank you so much for hosting this thread. Any tips or feedback for teens at GKTW would be great.


Don't worry too much about planning, just make a few dining reservations. When we went the trip took so much out of my daughter we did a lot less than planned, so keeping things spontaneous will make a more relaxed atmosphere/ take off the pressure to do everything if your daughter has a bad day. The front of line access frees up so much time and gives such flexibility it's incredible. And your tickets are park hoppers, so that gives more flexibility. Just go with the flow and don't worry so much about planning.


----------



## asp7800

I am a wish mom of two boys (oldest made a wish for a Service Dog) and youngest will be making a wish we were told this past week by the complex care doctor! Both my boys have MITO, Primary Immunodeficincies and multiple other diagnosis's.  You gest also has seizures. I am really worried anoutall the walking as my husband and I are disabled veterans and I have a wheelchair for use when needed ( I also have MITO) but DH does not and we will need an ECV but we want to take our vehicle.  I am also a former wishgranter so have lots of info on how MAW operates and will be glad to help!  My youngest has expressed interest in Disney as his wish and we now live in FL only 50 miles from Mickey so this should be fun to plan!  Excited to read more and get info about wish trips as I am not up to dateon new park info!!! Thanks


----------



## asp7800

cdee23 said:


> Hi! My son was just told that he gets to Make-A-Wish and he really wants to go to Florida so he can visit Disney and Lego Land.  I'm so nervous about letting him get excited about it because what if they don't grant his wish?  Do they do that? It seems like one of the most common Wishes is Disney, so I'm hopeful but still apprehensive.  He also is SUPER nervous about flying.  I've read that MAW provides a rental car, do you think it's unreasonable to ask about just renting it in our home state and driving down? I guess I'm just looking for tips on how to phrase the request.  It feels really uncomfortable asking for things from an organization that is offering such a wonderful gift!



As a former wishgranter I can honestly say YOU should tell them you prefer to rent a car and drive!  You have to be ckeared medically to fly and if he is nervous about it then just tell them it would be better medically of you all drive


----------



## asp7800

Looking forward to knowing more about upcoming and/or current wish trips.  Can you stay at Disney the entire time as my sons wish is to meet Mickey and he wants to go to Disney. The other parks do not interest him. Has anyone gotten to do Disney the entire trip?


----------



## redberyl

asp7800 said:


> Looking forward to knowing more about upcoming and/or current wish trips.  Can you stay at Disney the entire time as my sons wish is to meet Mickey and he wants to go to Disney. The other parks do not interest him. Has anyone gotten to do Disney the entire trip?


You will get 3 days at Disney, 2 at universal, and 1 at sea world. We wanted to do all Disney but they wouldn't let us. The 3 days at Disney ended up being plenty though; with front of line access to all characters and attractions (plus it's park hopper) you can do everything in just the 3 days. They also offer free tickets to legoland and various other attractions once you get there, and there is a lot to do at the village itself.


----------



## asp7800

redberyl said:


> You will get 3 days at Disney, 2 at universal, and 1 at sea world. We wanted to do all Disney but they wouldn't let us. The 3 days at Disney ended up being plenty though; with front of line access to all characters and attractions (plus it's park hopper) you can do everything in just the 3 days. They also offer free tickets to legoland and various other attractions once you get there, and there is a lot to do at the village itself.



What MAW chapter said you couldnt?  Just curious?  It seems the chapters operate very differently at least in my experience.


----------



## SirDuff

asp7800 said:


> What MAW chapter said you couldnt?  Just curious?  It seems the chapters operate very differently at least in my experience.



We were told that we could do whatever we wanted.  HOWEVER (big HOWEVER), we'd only get a three-day ticket for WDW, so any additional days were out of our own pocket (and the ticket is not upgrade-able so the cost would be quite high for new tickets).  My understanding is that all MAW chapters get the same sets of tickets, so that rule is probably pretty standard.


----------



## asp7800

Thank you!


----------



## asp7800

Does anyone know if (Magic Mickey) as my son calls him even exists still?  This is the Mickey Character from Fantasia? This is who my son wants to meet on his WISH TRIP. Thanks for your help. I am sure I will have a million questions as his trip gets closer. (This is a picture of him I got off the internet- NOT my kid) ️️️️


----------



## mamaVonna

asp7800 said:


> View attachment 177280 Does anyone know if (Magic Mickey) as my son calls him even exists still?  This is the Mickey Character from Fantasia? This is who my son wants to meet on his WISH TRIP. Thanks for your help. I am sure I will have a million questions as his trip gets closer. (This is a picture of him I got off the internet- NOT my kid) ️️️️


Sorcerer Mickey can be found at Hollywood Studios at Red Carpet Dreams on Commissary Lane, across from ABC Commissary. Check out Kenny the Pirate's website for great info on characters, crowds, and park info.  Happy Planning!


----------



## KatieBluebird

I made an account just to say that this forum has been so helpful. My name is Katie, and I have a 7 year old son named Adonis who has been granted a wish last month. My son was born with a chromosome disorder, which resulted in heart defects, developmental delays, and a bunch of other stuff. He is autistic and non verbal, but he loves bright lights and any kind of movement so I picked his wish for him to go to WDW!

I've met with his wish granters once, and already have our dates. We are going November 8th-14th!! They also told me we get tickets for 3 days of Disney, 1 day Universal, and 1 day Sea world. I am absolutely excited for the trip! My son doesn't talk so he won't understand everything until we get there, but I'm sure he is going to love it.

I have a few of questions if anybody is still around.

1. Has any other single moms gone on the trip by themselves with their kid/s? -For our trip it will be just me and my son. I'm pretty used to doing outings with him, like the zoo or children's museum. I am a little nervous being in an unfamiliar state just me and him though.

2. Do they have disabled bathrooms at the parks? -My son is still in diapers and also his a fascination with doors, so changing him in the stalls can get tricky. He likes to open and close the doors, and you can see how that could become embarrassing. I much prefer the single room bathrooms.

3. From GKTW did anybody use the shuttles and buses for transportation, and what was that like? -I don't drive, and planned on their hopefully being a bus/shuttle/uber or something.

4. Did anybody ship medical equipment to GKTW before flying? Did you have to pay for it or does MAW?  How many days beforehand did you ship it? -My son is g-tube feed, so I was thinking of shipping his formula, feeding bags, and diapers down there beforehand to save room in luggage.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## redberyl

KatieBluebird said:


> I made an account just to say that this forum has been so helpful. My name is Katie, and I have a 7 year old son named Adonis who has been granted a wish last month. My son was born with a chromosome disorder, which resulted in heart defects, developmental delays, and a bunch of other stuff. He is autistic and non verbal, but he loves bright lights and any kind of movement so I picked his wish for him to go to WDW!
> 
> I've met with his wish granters once, and already have our dates. We are going November 8th-14th!! They also told me we get tickets for 3 days of Disney, 1 day Universal, and 1 day Sea world. I am absolutely excited for the trip! My son doesn't talk so he won't understand everything until we get there, but I'm sure he is going to love it.
> 
> I have a few of questions if anybody is still around.
> 
> 1. Has any other single moms gone on the trip by themselves with their kid/s? -For our trip it will be just me and my son. I'm pretty used to doing outings with him, like the zoo or children's museum. I am a little nervous being in an unfamiliar state just me and him though.
> 
> 2. Do they have disabled bathrooms at the parks? -My son is still in diapers and also his a fascination with doors, so changing him in the stalls can get tricky. He likes to open and close the doors, and you can see how that could become embarrassing. I much prefer the single room bathrooms.
> 
> 3. From GKTW did anybody use the shuttles and buses for transportation, and what was that like? -I don't drive, and planned on their hopefully being a bus/shuttle/uber or something.
> 
> 4. Did anybody ship medical equipment to GKTW before flying? Did you have to pay for it or does MAW?  How many days beforehand did you ship it? -My son is g-tube feed, so I was thinking of shipping his formula, feeding bags, and diapers down there beforehand to save room in luggage.
> 
> Thanks in advance![/QUO.                  I'm a single mom with an only child, and my chapter let me bring one person as a helper for me and another child to be a playmate, so my sister and niece came along. I tried to ship supplies but they ended up not getting there in time so I had to bring it anyway, so ship as far in advance as you can. You get 2 days universal (we only used one,) plus the Disney and sea world, and there are others like Leyland available once you get there. You can call gktw to ask about the shuttle. Staff is very friendly and happy to help


----------



## KatieBluebird

redberyl my wish granters told me that the chapter could cover another adult and child on the trip, but I don't really have anybody that I would want to go with. And did maw pay for your shipping? I looked up estimated shipping costs for where i live, and how heavy everything would be, and it would come out to around $100 for ground shipping. That's kind of a lot of money for me, so I might just pack it with me. I don't own a luggage set and have to buy one anyways for the trip so I might just buy one of the bigger sets just in case.


----------



## redberyl

No, maw didn't cover shipping. I have heard of some people requesting their supply companies to deliver directly to the village, but mine is so unreliable I didn't dare. Also, if you have amazon prime it might be cheaper just to buy extra supplies on amazon and have them ship it to the village.  I took our wish trip with th he my sister and niece, then 2 years later did a trip just my daughter and I. I enjoyed the trip with my sister and it was nice to have help in the airport, but I enjoyed it more just the two of us ,


----------



## SugarRush

Hi, I hope you all don't mind me popping in, I saw this thread under 'New Posts' and didn't realise it was here. I am a Wish Visitor for Make a wish UK so this thread immediately caught my eye. It's so lovely to see the trips come together. This is a cause I am passionate about. MAW UK unfortunately doesn't send children to Give kids the world anymore as they utilise Paris for many reasons but I still love these organisations all over the world. 
Parents and Guardians...you guys are superstars too never forget that.
Kiddos....you are all superheroes in my eyes


----------



## KatieBluebird

redberyl I do have amazon prime. That is a brilliant idea!!

And thank you SugarRush I'm sure the parents feel the same about everyone over at MAW!


----------



## Kim Sid

Hello!
My son just received his MAW approval that he qualifies. We have not yet heard about when we will meet with a wish granter or the rest of the process. I'm hoping it won't be too late to get a fall time. He has been in the hospital the last few years Jan, feb, March and April. We did go to disney first week of June, my oldest son has been begging for years and unfortunately due to Ethan's  (wish child) health, we were not able to do any trips of any kind until June of this year. It was a short trip and we were all exhausted and sore and it was so hot we had to take lots of breaks and could not do nearly everything we hoped. Ethan loved every second of the characters and rides he could do. Never saw him so happy. That is why I know even though he is basically non verbal that disney would be his wish. Those of you that have went, if you extended your trip on your own expense, were you glad you did? I just don't waneed us to feel rushed and want the kids to be able to experience all they can in the village-gktw and still do the parks. I feel like a couple extra days would help balance out how busy we will be. Even if we don't have the genie pass or anything special from maw once we are out of gktw. Even a beach day or check out the space center or Legoland or something and then end the trip with a couple days back at wdw. Any advice or tips on this? What is suggested or not recommended? How expensive was it? Any must dos while we are on the actual wish trip?? Things you would do different or the same?


----------



## redberyl

Kim Sid said:


> Hello!
> My son just received his MAW approval that he qualifies. We have not yet heard about when we will meet with a wish granter or the rest of the process. I'm hoping it won't be too late to get a fall time. He has been in the hospital the last few years Jan, feb, March and April. We did go to disney first week of June, my oldest son has been begging for years and unfortunately due to Ethan's  (wish child) health, we were not able to do any trips of any kind until June of this year. It was a short trip and we were all exhausted and sore and it was so hot we had to take lots of breaks and could not do nearly everything we hoped. Ethan loved every second of the characters and rides he could do. Never saw him so happy. That is why I know even though he is basically non verbal that disney would be his wish. Those of you that have went, if you extended your trip on your own expense, were you glad you did? I just don't waneed us to feel rushed and want the kids to be able to experience all they can in the village-gktw and still do the parks. I feel like a couple extra days would help balance out how busy we will be. Even if we don't have the genie pass or anything special from maw once we are out of gktw. Even a beach day or check out the space center or Legoland or something and then end the trip with a couple days back at wdw. Any advice or tips on this? What is suggested or not recommended? How expensive was it? Any must dos while we are on the actual wish trip?? Things you would do different or the same?


my daughter was only able to manage 4 to 6 hours a day in the parks, and only having 3 days I worried it wouldn't be enough. But you get so much done with that genie pass! 3 short days ended up being plenty. We only did 1 half day at universal and skipped sea world and legoland. My daughter was so worn out by it all, even with doing rest days, she couldn't have handled another week. It might not sound like we did very much, but we were able to fit everything in that we wanted to do. Depending how easilyyour son tires, you might want to stretch it out longer so you can do more at a slower pace, but if you decide to do only the week, you will still have a great time.


----------



## honeyb35

I'm so excited, my boy has been granted a wish trip to disneyworld by starlight! (We're from the uk) we haven't picked our dates yet but due to exams and tests for both his sisters we are looking at oct - jan 2017. I can't decide whether he'd enjoy Halloween or Christmas more! 
We are extremely lucky to be staying at gktw.  A few people have asked if I'm planning on extending the trip at my expense, it wasn't something I initially considered but the more I think about it, the more I worry we won't manage to see everything he would want to see! None of us are big thrill riders, more sensory stuff, parades, shows and characters etc.  We are avoiding the school holidays and hopefully the busiest times (if we go in dec it won't actually be over christmas itself! ) There is me, my husband, our son (wish kid) who is a full time wc user, our daughters who will be 16 and 10, and our baby who will be 2 by then. It's very unlikely we will get to come back sadly, so I'd like it to be everything to them! I've seen people on here say three days is plenty, is that true? We've done disneyland paris before which I know is much smaller and three days was enough - just! I don't mind paying to stay on an extra 2-3 days, just want to know if it's worth the hassle of sorting out transport, another hotel, extra disney tickets etc? Plus I feel incredibly rude asking the charity if they would mind, even though I know it shouldn't cost them any more!
He will enjoy universal too I think, like many boys (and girls <<superhero loving mum ) he loves marvel and his sisters adore harry potter! I'm not sure about sea world though, he does like watching fish but I have to admit I'm a bit uncomfortable about it.  I'm tempted to use that day as a gktw rest and exploration day? Will I regret it? 
Grateful for any help and suggestions!


----------



## ashtonrg

So our son was qualified for make a wish last week. We're waiting to be assigned volunteers then we will have the meeting on what he would like to wish for. Our son is non verbal he's almost 3 years old & his language/speech is of an 15 month old on the scales. He doesn't use sentences, two words at a time or anything like that. He's epileptic, autistic & also had a pernatal stroke (while in the womb) that's caused a lot of his issues that will not be able to repair. His right side is super weak he does 90% of his tasks with his left side. 

But to jump to why I posted in the forum. How do the make a wish teams work with granting wishes to those who are unable to fully express what they'd wish for if able to talk? And how long from the time they come to the home will it take normally to grant the wish? 

The things he likes are (Disney cars, minions, hot wheels, warm water, watching kids play on YouTube kids on his tablet, ninja turtles, swimming, riding carnival rides & watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse).


----------



## redberyl

ashtonrg said:


> So our son was qualified for make a wish last week. We're waiting to be assigned volunteers then we will have the meeting on what he would like to wish for. Our son is non verbal he's almost 3 years old & his language/speech is of an 15 month old on the scales. He doesn't use sentences, two words at a time or anything like that. He's epileptic, autistic & also had a pernatal stroke (while in the womb) that's caused a lot of his issues that will not be able to repair. His right side is super weak he does 90% of his tasks with his left side.
> 
> But to jump to why I posted in the forum. How do the make a wish teams work with granting wishes to those who are unable to fully express what they'd wish for if able to talk? And how long from the time they come to the home will it take normally to grant the wish?
> 
> The things he likes are (Disney cars, minions, hot wheels, warm water, watching kids play on YouTube kids on his tablet, ninja turtles, swimming, riding carnival rides & watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse).





ashtonrg said:


> So our son was qualified for make a wish last week. We're waiting to be assigned volunteers then we will have the meeting on what he would like to wish for. Our son is non verbal he's almost 3 years old & his language/speech is of an 15 month old on the scales. He doesn't use sentences, two words at a time or anything like that. He's epileptic, autistic & also had a pernatal stroke (while in the womb) that's caused a lot of his issues that will not be able to repair. His right side is super weak he does 90% of his tasks with his left side.
> 
> But to jump to why I posted in the forum. How do the make a wish teams work with granting wishes to those who are unable to fully express what they'd wish for if able to talk? And how long from the time they come to the home will it take normally to grant the wish?
> 
> The things he likes are (Disney cars, minions, hot wheels, warm water, watching kids play on YouTube kids on his tablet, ninja turtles, swimming, riding carnival rides & watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse).[/QUOTE.                      They will take your word on what he likes. If he's into ninja turtles, you mightwant to ask if you can stay at Nickelodeon studies for at least part of the trip; they have a character meal with the turtles  but you have to stay on-site to attend


----------



## mamaVonna

KatieBluebird said:


> I made an account just to say that this forum has been so helpful. My name is Katie, and I have a 7 year old son named Adonis who has been granted a wish last month. My son was born with a chromosome disorder, which resulted in heart defects, developmental delays, and a bunch of other stuff. He is autistic and non verbal, but he loves bright lights and any kind of movement so I picked his wish for him to go to WDW!
> 
> I've met with his wish granters once, and already have our dates. We are going November 8th-14th!! They also told me we get tickets for 3 days of Disney, 1 day Universal, and 1 day Sea world. I am absolutely excited for the trip! My son doesn't talk so he won't understand everything until we get there, but I'm sure he is going to love it.
> 
> I have a few of questions if anybody is still around.
> 
> 1. Has any other single moms gone on the trip by themselves with their kid/s? -For our trip it will be just me and my son. I'm pretty used to doing outings with him, like the zoo or children's museum. I am a little nervous being in an unfamiliar state just me and him though.
> 
> 2. Do they have disabled bathrooms at the parks? -My son is still in diapers and also his a fascination with doors, so changing him in the stalls can get tricky. He likes to open and close the doors, and you can see how that could become embarrassing. I much prefer the single room bathrooms.
> 
> 3. From GKTW did anybody use the shuttles and buses for transportation, and what was that like? -I don't drive, and planned on their hopefully being a bus/shuttle/uber or something.
> 
> 4. Did anybody ship medical equipment to GKTW before flying? Did you have to pay for it or does MAW?  How many days beforehand did you ship it? -My son is g-tube feed, so I was thinking of shipping his formula, feeding bags, and diapers down there beforehand to save room in luggage.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Katie!
1. Since your son doesn't have any siblings, he's allowed to bring a friend, cousin, favorite aunt, grandma, etc.!  If you decide you'd like someone else to join you, let your chapter know as soon as possible because you'll need to get some paperwork filled out beforehand and they'll need to make arrangements with GKTW.

2. All the restrooms we used had a drop down/diaper changing area that I used for my girls.  Magic Kingdom and Epcot also have special lounges for Make a Wish families to have a little break from the heat and crowds.  The packet you receive at orientation will tell you where to find them.

3. We drove, but they do have a shuttle that runs from GKTW to the parks.  They also make a trip to Walmart if you need to stock up on any items for your villa.  The shuttles have set schedules so if you find you'd like to arrive earlier, return early or stay later you'll need to make other arrangements.  Many families have used Uber with no problems and it's a great option.

4. Our chapter made arrangements for our girls medical supplies to be delivered to the villa.  We had their enteral formula (compleat pediatric), iv poles, food bags, diapers, syringes, a shower seat, and a tomato chair (for alternate seating) waiting in the villa when we arrived!  They used a medical supply company in Orlando.  We did bring a medical bag on the plane.  No charge for medical supplies as long as there's only medical stuff inside.  Our medical bag had their meds, a few syringes, 4 boxes of compleat pediatric, a few diapers, chux bed pads, wipes, and a canister of duocal.  No problems whatsoever.

Be sure to call TSA cares about 3 days ahead of time.  They'll meet you at the airport and make everything a breeze!  Let them know you have a child going on a Wish trip to Disney.  They'll ask a bunch of questions about your son's needs and will assist you however you need.

A few of us from here are also in a group on FB called Make a Wish Disney Trips.  Check us out if you get a chance.  
Happy Planning!!

One more thing-looking at your dates, are you planning to attend MVMCP?  Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party falls on a few nights during your son's trip.  I don't know if your chapter will provide any enhancements, but if so, you may be able to ask them for tickets (or just order them yourself).  Also be sure to check the party dates anyway because they close Magic Kingdom to non-(party)ticket holders at 7pm.


----------



## mamaVonna

ashtonrg said:


> So our son was qualified for make a wish last week. We're waiting to be assigned volunteers then we will have the meeting on what he would like to wish for. Our son is non verbal he's almost 3 years old & his language/speech is of an 15 month old on the scales. He doesn't use sentences, two words at a time or anything like that. He's epileptic, autistic & also had a pernatal stroke (while in the womb) that's caused a lot of his issues that will not be able to repair. His right side is super weak he does 90% of his tasks with his left side.
> 
> But to jump to why I posted in the forum. How do the make a wish teams work with granting wishes to those who are unable to fully express what they'd wish for if able to talk? And how long from the time they come to the home will it take normally to grant the wish?
> 
> The things he likes are (Disney cars, minions, hot wheels, warm water, watching kids play on YouTube kids on his tablet, ninja turtles, swimming, riding carnival rides & watching Mickey Mouse Clubhouse).


Hi!
Some wish granters or organizations want the child to be able to tell them, some will simply ask the parent(s) what they feel would be the child's one true wish.  Both my girls are non-verbal.  For our first meeting with the wish granters, I made picture cards to help my oldest "tell" them what she liked.  I put velcro stickers on the backs and stuck them to a felt covered board.  I had pictures of her favorite princesses, rides, and Christmas decorations (we went a couple weeks before Christmas so she could see all the decorations and attend the Christmas party).
I also ordered a planning dvd from Disney and had that playing when they arrived-my daughter was so excited watching it for the first time!  
We met with them in June and I gave them the dates we wanted (they asked for 3 dates).  3 weeks later we were approved and booked at the resort for our first choice of dates.  Unless it's a rush wish, most people wait anywhere from 2-6 months or even longer depending on their child's health, travel restrictions, etc.  
For my youngest daughter, we actually (finally) got a call just yesterday from the volunteer that is granting her wish.  He asked me over the phone what I think her wish would be.  I told him Disney and he said ok, cool.   Happy planning!


----------



## mamaVonna

honeyb35 said:


> I'm so excited, my boy has been granted a wish trip to disneyworld by starlight! (We're from the uk) we haven't picked our dates yet but due to exams and tests for both his sisters we are looking at oct - jan 2017. I can't decide whether he'd enjoy Halloween or Christmas more!
> We are extremely lucky to be staying at gktw.  A few people have asked if I'm planning on extending the trip at my expense, it wasn't something I initially considered but the more I think about it, the more I worry we won't manage to see everything he would want to see! None of us are big thrill riders, more sensory stuff, parades, shows and characters etc.  We are avoiding the school holidays and hopefully the busiest times (if we go in dec it won't actually be over christmas itself! ) There is me, my husband, our son (wish kid) who is a full time wc user, our daughters who will be 16 and 10, and our baby who will be 2 by then. It's very unlikely we will get to come back sadly, so I'd like it to be everything to them! I've seen people on here say three days is plenty, is that true? We've done disneyland paris before which I know is much smaller and three days was enough - just! I don't mind paying to stay on an extra 2-3 days, just want to know if it's worth the hassle of sorting out transport, another hotel, extra disney tickets etc? Plus I feel incredibly rude asking the charity if they would mind, even though I know it shouldn't cost them any more!
> He will enjoy universal too I think, like many boys (and girls <<superhero loving mum ) he loves marvel and his sisters adore harry potter! I'm not sure about sea world though, he does like watching fish but I have to admit I'm a bit uncomfortable about it.  I'm tempted to use that day as a gktw rest and exploration day? Will I regret it?
> Grateful for any help and suggestions!


Hello!
I say go for it and plan to extend!  First check with your chapter to be sure it's ok.  Although it'll be at your expense, some organizations don't actually allow it. We went on my oldest daughter's trip last December (9-15).  I really wish I had chosen to extend.  It's such an incredible experience, you won't want it to end.  This time around for my youngest daughter we do plan to extend a few days.  We've booked a 2 bedroom deluxe suite at The Fountains resort.  We'll have to pay (a discounted rate) to keep our rental car.  Rather than visiting the Disney parks again, we're going to drive to Legoland one day (free tix from GKTW), Ripley's Believe it or Not museum (free using the parks Passport you'll get when you leave GKTW!), and one day at Disney Springs where we'll go bowling, shopping, get a family picture taken, and try a couple unique restaurants and treats.  
To cut costs, you could return the rental and just use an Uber (download the app when you arrive), they have wheelchair accessible vans!! and consider booking a hotel offsite.  Disney property is sooooo expensive and not very spacious for a large family (we're a family of 6 plus we'll have a cna with us).  Have fun planning!!


----------



## honeyb35

mamaVonna said:


> Hello!
> I say go for it and plan to extend!  First check with your chapter to be sure it's ok.  Although it'll be at your expense, some organizations don't actually allow it. We went on my oldest daughter's trip last December (9-15).  I really wish I had chosen to extend.  It's such an incredible experience, you won't want it to end.  This time around for my youngest daughter we do plan to extend a few days.  We've booked a 2 bedroom deluxe suite at The Fountains resort.  We'll have to pay (a discounted rate) to keep our rental car.  Rather than visiting the Disney parks again, we're going to drive to Legoland one day (free tix from GKTW), Ripley's Believe it or Not museum (free using the parks Passport you'll get when you leave GKTW!), and one day at Disney Springs where we'll go bowling, shopping, get a family picture taken, and try a couple unique restaurants and treats.
> To cut costs, you could return the rental and just use an Uber (download the app when you arrive), they have wheelchair accessible vans!! and consider booking a hotel offsite.  Disney property is sooooo expensive and not very spacious for a large family (we're a family of 6 plus we'll have a cna with us).  Have fun planning!!


Hi, thanks for the reply! 
We've been given permission by our wish granters to extend our trip but they are looking at a week, we only wanted an extra three days!

Minimum stay at a Disney hotel is 5 days so we will have to look elsewhere.

In my mind, the plan is to use the three Disney tickets whilst we are at gktw, buy party tickets for one night whilst we are there and spend that day as a rest day :m/ gktw. The other day as another rest day or buy a one day Disney ticket at the gate depending on how we feel. If we do this, do they offer discounted carer tickets like Disneyland Paris does? Is the genie pass tied to the gktw tickets or would we be still be able to use it that day? If not my son would qualify for a das pass.

Then booking somewhere like cabana bay for a few nights and using the universal and possibly the seaworld tickets then.

Can anyone see any flaws in this plan? I want to get the dates sent back to our wish granters


----------



## ashtonrg

mamaVonna said:


> Hi!
> Some wish granters or organizations want the child to be able to tell them, some will simply ask the parent(s) what they feel would be the child's one true wish.  Both my girls are non-verbal.  For our first meeting with the wish granters, I made picture cards to help my oldest "tell" them what she liked.  I put velcro stickers on the backs and stuck them to a felt covered board.  I had pictures of her favorite princesses, rides, and Christmas decorations (we went a couple weeks before Christmas so she could see all the decorations and attend the Christmas party).
> I also ordered a planning dvd from Disney and had that playing when they arrived-my daughter was so excited watching it for the first time!
> We met with them in June and I gave them the dates we wanted (they asked for 3 dates).  3 weeks later we were approved and booked at the resort for our first choice of dates.  Unless it's a rush wish, most people wait anywhere from 2-6 months or even longer depending on their child's health, travel restrictions, etc.
> For my youngest daughter, we actually (finally) got a call just yesterday from the volunteer that is granting her wish.  He asked me over the phone what I think her wish would be.  I told him Disney and he said ok, cool.   Happy planning!



He's a very hard child to understand  We took him to select a movie from the store & ask which one he wanted and he pointed at every movie on the shelf. Then at Christmas time when he's opening gifts he seems to be thrilled about every gift. 

He cannot draw  And if I tried the picture idea he would just point to them all and be fine with it. 

I do know he seems happy when in the store or at a pet shop to go by the fish aquarium, he bobs his head around when Minions, Disney Cars or Mickey Mouse Clubhouse comes on. When at home the 3 things you'll catch him doing most is rolling his cars on the floor, playing Legos, or watching kids play on YouTube kids. He enjoys being in water as long as it's warm water as well.


----------



## mamaVonna

honeyb35 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply!
> We've been given permission by our wish granters to extend our trip but they are looking at a week, we only wanted an extra three days!
> 
> Minimum stay at a Disney hotel is 5 days so we will have to look elsewhere.
> 
> In my mind, the plan is to use the three Disney tickets whilst we are at gktw, buy party tickets for one night whilst we are there and spend that day as a rest day :m/ gktw. The other day as another rest day or buy a one day Disney ticket at the gate depending on how we feel. If we do this, do they offer discounted carer tickets like Disneyland Paris does? Is the genie pass tied to the gktw tickets or would we be still be able to use it that day? If not my son would qualify for a das pass.
> 
> Then booking somewhere like cabana bay for a few nights and using the universal and possibly the seaworld tickets then.
> 
> Can anyone see any flaws in this plan? I want to get the dates sent back to our wish granters


Unfortunately there's no discount at the gate, but you may find some deals.  The Walmart near gktw sells 1-day tix at a slight discount.
I've read a few posts lately of people telling gktw they were extending their trip and got the passes marked to expire on the later date.  I've also recently been told that guest services at MK extended their pass when they explained extending their child's wish trip.  I'm still deciding if we're going to purchase park tickets for our extension, but if so, I hope we can use the genie pass.  If not, the das will be the useful as well.


----------



## mamaVonna

honeyb35 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply!
> We've been given permission by our wish granters to extend our trip but they are looking at a week, we only wanted an extra three days!
> 
> Minimum stay at a Disney hotel is 5 days so we will have to look elsewhere.
> 
> In my mind, the plan is to use the three Disney tickets whilst we are at gktw, buy party tickets for one night whilst we are there and spend that day as a rest day :m/ gktw. The other day as another rest day or buy a one day Disney ticket at the gate depending on how we feel. If we do this, do they offer discounted carer tickets like Disneyland Paris does? Is the genie pass tied to the gktw tickets or would we be still be able to use it that day? If not my son would qualify for a das pass.
> 
> Then booking somewhere like cabana bay for a few nights and using the universal and possibly the seaworld tickets then.
> 
> Can anyone see any flaws in this plan? I want to get the dates sent back to our wish granters


I don't remember the details, but some of your park tickets expire at the end of the wish trip.  Last I checked I believe the Universal tickets had to be used during the first week.  Sea World is good for a month. Not sure about the Disney tix.  You can request (free & discounted) tickets to many other local attractions from gktw.  Ripley's, Kennedy Space Center, Legoland, Gatorland, etc. You could easily fill your days for almost nothing.


----------



## KatieBluebird

mamaVonna Thank you for the TSA tip. I haven't even begun to think about airport stuff yet, I've been so excited thinking about Disney lol. I tried to join the facebook group awhile back, but don't know what happened. And no I haven't really planned to go to any of the parade/parties type events. My son doesn't do well sitting still in large crowds, he rather be moving and on the go. He's g-tube fed and doesn't like restaurants so no dining reservations. Our trip will be just going on rides for the most part lol.


----------



## Kim Sid

We received the medical approval letter over two weeks ago fromy MAW. I was just curious- and I know all chapters are different, but whenot did you hear from them about coming to meet your child and actually pick the wish, etc? I am hoping we can still go sometime before January because my wish child has been in the hospital every winter Jan, Feb and March and April and does not tolerate the heat well. We were in Florida first week of June and it was so hot and humid. I just want to be able to go when he can enjoy himself the most. Maybe it will be too late for a November or December date?


----------



## ashtonrg

Kim Sid said:


> We received the medical approval letter over two weeks ago fromy MAW. I was just curious- and I know all chapters are different, but whenot did you hear from them about coming to meet your child and actually pick the wish, etc? I am hoping we can still go sometime before January because my wish child has been in the hospital every winter Jan, Feb and March and April and does not tolerate the heat well. We were in Florida first week of June and it was so hot and humid. I just want to be able to go when he can enjoy himself the most. Maybe it will be too late for a November or December date?




We got the call about our online application on the 13th of this month. They said they were sending over the papers to the physician & would contact us either way once they heard back. We got a call same day about 5 hrs later that they received his qualification. I received an email 2 days ago that they assigned the volunteers and sent them their package etc, we also have something on its way in the mail she said. And we should get a call end of week to setup meeting.


----------



## lilysgigi

I am hoping to reach out to anyone who might have some info or suggestions for me for a somewhat unique situation.. I am planning to do our own "make a wish trip" for my special needs young adult son. I am sadly aware that "adults" are not eligible for make a wish or most of the other wish granting agencies. I am not asking for the financial side of a "wish" and we already have RSVP and flights booked..with our fingers crossed that my son stays well enough to travel. What I would love to be able to arrange is the extras that come with a wish..attention, possible shorter waits for special characters, possible access to a medical wish lounge and such. I am doing this trip mostly on my own, with my adult daughter coming for a few nights at the beginning. My Timmy is the sweetest, most pure Disney Fan there ever was. The last three years have been very hard on him, leaving him now mostly in his wheelchair, intestinal failure so he receives all his nutrition through a central line, and recently we received a very serious and rare additional diagnosis to add to all his others where he may need stem s
Cells of BMT if he relapses.. He has spent many weeks in the hospital this past year but keeps fighting on and is able to make some special trips. His mental level and his appearance is of a young teenager..but he just turned 29. Does anyone have anything to share with me? Thank you so much


----------



## redberyl

If he is visibly disabled, you might get a lot of the extra attention anyway. We went twice, first with maw then on our own. My daughters condition is obvious, and we were given lots of "pixie dust" on our second trip.As for shorter waits,only kids through certain wish organizations get front of the line passes. there are simply far too many people going to Disney with severe medical needs to give it out to anyone else. Your son may qualify for a das pass, have you looked into that yet?  it is a decent system, not as good as that genie pass, obviously, but overall it works pretty well. Our biggest hurdle with it was for characters, since many of the ones she wanted didn't have fast-paced and were outdoors, we missed several she wanted to see. The lounge I believe is only available for kids on official wish trips, but anyone can rest at first aid.


----------



## JesseD

honeyb35 said:


> Hi, thanks for the reply!
> We've been given permission by our wish granters to extend our trip but they are looking at a week, we only wanted an extra three days!
> 
> Minimum stay at a Disney hotel is 5 days so we will have to look elsewhere.
> 
> In my mind, the plan is to use the three Disney tickets whilst we are at gktw, buy party tickets for one night whilst we are there and spend that day as a rest day :m/ gktw. The other day as another rest day or buy a one day Disney ticket at the gate depending on how we feel. If we do this, do they offer discounted carer tickets like Disneyland Paris does? Is the genie pass tied to the gktw tickets or would we be still be able to use it that day? If not my son would qualify for a das pass.
> 
> Then booking somewhere like cabana bay for a few nights and using the universal and possibly the seaworld tickets then.
> 
> Can anyone see any flaws in this plan? I want to get the dates sent back to our wish granters



We are going to Orlando in about 6 weeks (late September).  The local Make-A-Wish has informed us that it is not possible to extend due to liability.  Did you go through MAW or a different organization? 

I was kind of dumbfounded by their answer - as far as I know, they have no liability for the trip.


----------



## honeyb35

We are gong through starlight, we are from the uk and make a wish here doesn't do trips to Florida any more, it's Disneyland Paris, which is great, but we've been, and there isn't that much accessible for wc users - not an issue when he was younger but he's 12 now and getting heavier to transfer.  The more shows, parades and fireworks etc at Florida will make the trip for my son!


----------



## Gorechick

NM, got answer.


----------



## Laura Cioe

Hi Everyone! I'm not exactly sure if I'm posting in the right spot so please forgive me if I'm not!
My son, Nicholas- 12yo, was referred for a wish trip and approved about 2 weeks ago!!!  We met with the wish granters last night and they are looking at booking our trip within the next 3 months, likely November. We have 2 other children, Adam-14 and Claudia-9. We will be staying at GKTW and I'm sure this is all pretty standard but we will be getting a rental car along with the typical park tickets. I have SO many questions!!! Hopefully, it's ok to throw them all out here... if anyone can help I would be ever so grateful!
While Nicholas has a lot of things going on, the major issues for this trip will be his difficulty controlling his body temperature along with low energy levels. He will be in a w/c to get around the parks and then he'll be able to get out for each ride. What is the best way to get into the parks since we'll be driving in from GKTW? We do have a handicap tag.
I've read through some posts and it sounds like some families choose to extend their stay. We are so on the fence about it. Nicholas fatigues easily and it takes awhile for him to get back to baseline, I'm afraid that after the initial 7 days he may not have much more in him to stay longer. How have you all handled this? 
I'm also wondering how you plan your days? GKTW sounds amazing and I know we'll want to spend time there and hit all the parks... we've never been to Disney! There's so much do and see! Does anyone have an itinerary they can share? 
Lastly, Nicholas was on the fence about a trip to Discovery Cove, he really wants to swim with the dolphins, but ultimately chose Disney. How is the dolphin encounter at Sea World? Does it compare at all? If not, maybe we can extend our trip by 2 days and do Discovery Cove and either the Halloween or Christmas parade... would that work?

As you can see, I'm all over the place! LOL! 

Thanks again- Laura


----------



## Pridemom

Laura Cioe said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm not exactly sure if I'm posting in the right spot so please forgive me if I'm not!
> My son, Nicholas- 12yo, was referred for a wish trip and approved about 2 weeks ago!!!  We met with the wish granters last night and they are looking at booking our trip within the next 3 months, likely November. We have 2 other children, Adam-14 and Claudia-9. We will be staying at GKTW and I'm sure this is all pretty standard but we will be getting a rental car along with the typical park tickets. I have SO many questions!!! Hopefully, it's ok to throw them all out here... if anyone can help I would be ever so grateful!
> While Nicholas has a lot of things going on, the major issues for this trip will be his difficulty controlling his body temperature along with low energy levels. He will be in a w/c to get around the parks and then he'll be able to get out for each ride. What is the best way to get into the parks since we'll be driving in from GKTW? We do have a handicap tag.
> I've read through some posts and it sounds like some families choose to extend their stay. We are so on the fence about it. Nicholas fatigues easily and it takes awhile for him to get back to baseline, I'm afraid that after the initial 7 days he may not have much more in him to stay longer. How have you all handled this?
> I'm also wondering how you plan your days? GKTW sounds amazing and I know we'll want to spend time there and hit all the parks... we've never been to Disney! There's so much do and see! Does anyone have an itinerary they can share?
> Lastly, Nicholas was on the fence about a trip to Discovery Cove, he really wants to swim with the dolphins, but ultimately chose Disney. How is the dolphin encounter at Sea World? Does it compare at all? If not, maybe we can extend our trip by 2 days and do Discovery Cove and either the Halloween or Christmas parade... would that work?
> 
> As you can see, I'm all over the place! LOL!
> 
> Thanks again- Laura



You will receive instructions after you arrive at GKTW on parking at the parks. They will give you a book they've made with driving directions they've tested to be quick and easy. We had to take some time off from parks to recover. While my daughter who was given the trip was fine in her energy levels each day, we were worn out from walking and pushing a wheelchair. We had two park days, then took a beach day to take it easy, then went back to the parks. I took day 6 off and let hubby take the kids to Universal for their second day because I needed a down day. I stayed back, did laundry for packing, and enjoyed the peace. My daughter was done with the parks most days by 6 our 7 and she's 16. It was a lot for her as her disease was flaring. We would go back to GKTW, eat, and then the kids would be refreshed for an evening activity (ice cream was always part of this).

I have said the biggest gift of our trip was not feeling like we had to be at the parks open to close in order to get our money's worth. We were able to enjoy the time in the parks, but also really enjoyed GKTW.

I can't answer about Dolphins. We didn't do Sea World or Discovery Cove.


----------



## KatieBluebird

To those of you who've had send off parties, where did you have them? Restaurants, your homes, other venues? I'm not sure where to have my sons party. The city I live in has a lot of restaurants, but none with separate party rooms. My son is non verbal but kinda yells a lot so he can be kind of loud. So I don't want to be somewhere that will disrupt other peoples meals.


----------



## JesseD

Laura Cioe said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm not exactly sure if I'm posting in the right spot so please forgive me if I'm not!
> My son, Nicholas- 12yo, was referred for a wish trip and approved about 2 weeks ago!!!  We met with the wish granters last night and they are looking at booking our trip within the next 3 months, likely November. We have 2 other children, Adam-14 and Claudia-9. We will be staying at GKTW and I'm sure this is all pretty standard but we will be getting a rental car along with the typical park tickets. I have SO many questions!!! Hopefully, it's ok to throw them all out here... if anyone can help I would be ever so grateful!
> While Nicholas has a lot of things going on, the major issues for this trip will be his difficulty controlling his body temperature along with low energy levels. He will be in a w/c to get around the parks and then he'll be able to get out for each ride. What is the best way to get into the parks since we'll be driving in from GKTW? We do have a handicap tag.
> I've read through some posts and it sounds like some families choose to extend their stay. We are so on the fence about it. Nicholas fatigues easily and it takes awhile for him to get back to baseline, I'm afraid that after the initial 7 days he may not have much more in him to stay longer. How have you all handled this?
> I'm also wondering how you plan your days? GKTW sounds amazing and I know we'll want to spend time there and hit all the parks... we've never been to Disney! There's so much do and see! Does anyone have an itinerary they can share?
> Lastly, Nicholas was on the fence about a trip to Discovery Cove, he really wants to swim with the dolphins, but ultimately chose Disney. How is the dolphin encounter at Sea World? Does it compare at all? If not, maybe we can extend our trip by 2 days and do Discovery Cove and either the Halloween or Christmas parade... would that work?
> 
> As you can see, I'm all over the place! LOL!
> 
> Thanks again- Laura



We just returned from GKTW on Monday - great trip.  While it was brutally hot last week (90s), November is typically very nice.  

Getting into the parks:  you get free parking either with your GKTW button or with the compassion ticket.  Since you have a disability sticker - you will have no issues with the distances into the park.  
You also can get free W/C rentals.  If you need the rental, most parks have complimentary w/c in the parking lot that can be used to get to the rental location.  
I think Frozen was the only ride we did that required her to transfer.  There are probably others, but she was more interested in character photos.  
BTW, at Disney Parks, find the CM wearing a blue shirt at the Character Shoots.  They will treat you like a VIP when you show the Genie pass (which was a godsend for some of the lines).
Also, Uber is very easy.  We used that since my son is autistic and could only do 1-2 hours in a park before having meltdowns.  So I would typically take him back to GKTW while my wife stayed with our daughter (I left her the rental car).

Extending your stay - no clue.  Our local Make-A-Wish said absolutely not (liability reasons).

Our itinerary - here is a trip report I posted on a different board...


We had planned on going to Disney on Day 1 (to the Halloween party) - unfortunately, my son's right ear would not clear after the flight so I had to take him to a clinic instead. Turns out he had an ear infection (I had taken him to his primary dr the day before and he was cleared grrrr.

Day 2, we started at Universal Studios. After an hour, my son had a meltdown (12 years old but is highly functional autistic). Turns out he did not like Universal - the whole atmosphere had him in tears (that and the HEAT). I went ahead and took him back to the GKTW and we spent the day in the arcade and pool. My daughter and wife spent the rest of the day doing everything Harry Potter related. They loved it.

Day 3, we went to Magic Kingdom in the AM and then Epcot for lunch. We started at Magic Kingdom (Wishes Lounge) with a character meet with Belle (45 minutes). After that, we wondered around and she took every picture she could with characters. She is 16 going on 17, but she still loves meeting the characters. After Lunch, my son was fried so I took him back to the Villa and wife/daughter went back to Magic Kingdom - they had dinner at Cinderella Royal Table. We might have gone overboard with the gifts - tiara, wand, and glass slipper (~$400) but her smile was worth the expense.

Day 4, my daughter developed severe ankle pains and her feet were swollen 2x normal (could not walk). So my wfie and son went to Seaworld while we stayed at the villa with ice/pool to try and get her ankle/feet under control. Unfortunately, due to her platelet count, she cannot take NSAIDs without the express approval of her Doctor. Tylenol just does not reduce swelling. She was ok by the evening so we went to Mickey's Halloween party (using a wheelchair). She loved the villain spectacular and the parade. She wanted to leave before the fireworks but I convinced her to watch from the transportation center dock (which might be the best place to watch from).

Day 5, Magic Kingdom again. I don't remember much of this day - the heat was brutal. I know we ended the day early and went back to GKTW to spend the afternoon in the pool.

Day 6, Aquatica - nice break from the heat by staying in the water. This was my sons 2nd favorite activity (he loved Seaworld). In the afternoon, my wife and daughter went to Hollywood Studios to do all things Star Wars while I took the boy to disneyquest. 

Day 7, in the morning my daughter and I went back to Epcot. She was out of days so we purchased a day pass. Genie pass was a lifesaver at the Frozen exhibit and with Elsa (we did not wait longer than 5 minutes at either one - lines were fricking long). We also did Soaring and some Ellen thing. My wife stayed with my son at the villa. We departed at 3 for the airport and got home around midnight (yesterday).


----------



## Aristomommy

Can anyone recommend companies that make wish shirts at reasonable cost? Or other Disney/ Universal apparel? We have 6 children and our wish child will receive a shirt from MAW but others won't. I have 3 little girls that love princess stuff and would like to make this trip special (on our limited budget of course). Thanks for any suggestions or recommendations you may have!


----------



## JesseD

Aristomommy said:


> Can anyone recommend companies that make wish shirts at reasonable cost? Or other Disney/ Universal apparel? We have 6 children and our wish child will receive a shirt from MAW but others won't. I have 3 little girls that love princess stuff and would like to make this trip special (on our limited budget of course). Thanks for any suggestions or recommendations you may have!



I would ask your local MAW officer.  My wife went in (to the local MAW office) to swap shirts that were too small and asked where she could buy more.  They gave her 4-extra shirts (1 for each of us).  You can also buy online at  https://www.makeawishmarketplace.com/MAW/products/caps-amp-t-shirts


----------



## Aristomommy

JesseD said:


> I would ask your local MAW officer.  My wife went in (to the local MAW office) to swap shirts that were too small and asked where she could buy more.  They gave her 4-extra shirts (1 for each of us).  You can also buy online at  https://www.makeawishmarketplace.com/MAW/products/caps-amp-t-shirts



Thanks! I will look them up online. Our office is in another city and they already said only our daughter would receive a shirt. They have been so generous already, I can purchase more.


----------



## KatieBluebird

My son and I leave for WDW and GKTW in about 23 days. I'm excited. I never got around to making an itinerary, since its only going to be him and me I planned to just wing it the whole trip. Maybe I'll see some of you there!


----------



## jmrothermel

Does anyone have experience if the Genie pass can be used during the parties (MNSSHP and MVMCP)?  Or since there is no FP+ does it become null and void?


----------



## buzzlightyear1977

My daughter Amelia will be going on her Wish Trip in February. She spent the past year fighting off Ewing's Sarcoma, here's our PTR thread -

http://www.disboards.com/threads/amelias-make-a-wish-trip-feb-2016.3573915/#post-57019687

Thanks to everyone who has shared stories and information, it has been helpful for us to plan. We've got a plan together, and now we just have to go have fun and not worry too much about the plan!


----------



## pacsunmama

Hello, I am new here!

My husband has been fighting stage 4 colon cancer for the last 18 months, and about 2 weeks ago was supposed to have a major liver resection. When the surgeon got in there, he found that the cancer had spread all over the liver, and they weren't able to do the procedure. This has some pretty serious implications for my husband's prognosis, though we haven't (and won't) ask for how much time we have left, etc. We know it's serious though. Anyway, that was Friday. On Saturday, some friends of ours decided they wanted to try to raise funds to send us to Disneyworld. By Sunday night, it was definitely happening, and in a big way! We worked with a Disney TA and booked our trip, and then my in-laws booked a room, then my parents booked a room. 

So last week, we were not going to Disney World (probably ever...) and now, we are leaving on February 14! We are over our heads in planning, and while I'm trying not to overplan everything, we are traveling in a group of 11 people total, so some things need to be booked ahead of time. My boys are 5 and 8 and they are so excited that we are going. My husband and I have welcomed the happy distraction as well.

I don't know if this counts as a "wish trip" or not, but I don't see why not. It's not an official organization, but over 200 friends and family, as well as some people we don't even know, donated to make this happen for us. We are absolutely stunned and blown away by the kindness and generosity shown toward our family.

Anyway, I will be browsing through the forums and gathering some more info on our resort and the parks. We are going to be staying at Port Orleans Riverside from Feb 14-23. My husband and I are both renting ECVs, he needs one due to his fatigue and inability to stand for very long, and I had knee surgery 16 weeks ago. I can walk okay, but not 9 days in a row, 5+ miles a day walking. 

I just wanted to say hello! Now I need to start digging through all of this information!


----------



## NH-to-FL

pacsunmama said:


> Hello, I am new here!





Wishing your husband all the best and have a magical trip!


----------



## Minnie Mouse2789

Dear Wish Families. I saw you. I saw your kids. I saw Mickey and Minnie enfold your kids in their arms. I have never seen anything like it. I saw how non Wish kids with disabilities were treated- the child with brain damage enfolded in the arms of Mickey. Her eyes when she said hi to Minnie! Time stood still. We cried. It went by too fast! As an adult with a disability I know what the Magic of Disney does for me- can only imagine what it does for you. You inspire me wish families. Because of you- I intend to apply to Disney!


----------



## Pridemom

Minnie Mouse2789 said:


> Dear Wish Families. I saw you. I saw your kids. I saw Mickey and Minnie enfold your kids in their arms. I have never seen anything like it. I saw how non Wish kids with disabilities were treated- the child with brain damage enfolded in the arms of Mickey. Her eyes when she said hi to Minnie! Time stood still. We cried. It went by too fast! As an adult with a disability I know what the Magic of Disney does for me- can only imagine what it does for you. You inspire me wish families. Because of you- I intend to apply to Disney!



I will never forget how characters interacted with my 16yo on her Wish Trip. From Minnie to Fairy Godmother to Daisy and Baymax to princesses. OMGoodness, Baymax was incredible. CMs were incredible to our whole family.


----------



## Minnie Mouse2789

To watch Mickey and Minnie enfold serverly brain injured children in their arms- never experienced anything like it. Then I come home and watch videos on YouTube of the Wish Lounge and it's absolutely wonderful- the norm! Incredible!


----------



## mickeyshelper

Hello, 

Our family is looking into a wish through Starlight Children's Foundation. Our child has a chronic illness and does not qualify for Give Kids the World. Do you know if the wish is for a chronic illness do children and families still receive the Genie Pass at Walt Disney World?


----------



## Pridemom

mickeyshelper said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our family is looking into a wish through Starlight Children's Foundation. Our child has a chronic illness and does not qualify for Give Kids the World. Do you know if the wish is for a chronic illness do children and families still receive the Genie Pass at Walt Disney World?


Yes. If the child is on a trip from a Wish granting organization, the genie pass is included. My daughter went through the Dream Factory. Her condition isn't life threatening but is incurable. She had a genie pass.


----------



## redberyl

Pridemom said:


> Yes. If the child is on a trip from a Wish granting organization, the genie pass is included. My daughter went through the Dream Factory. Her condition isn't life threatening but is incurable. She had a genie pass.


Unfortunately not all wish granting organizations have a relationship with Disney, so not all give the genie pass. Besttoask the organization. You will need to know so you aCNN plan your fast passes if you don't get a genie pass.


----------



## Rdallas0720

We will be going to GTKW in Nov.  I was wondering about the following as I couldn't find it in the thread.
1. We plan on only going to DW.  Since you only get 3 day park hoppers and we wanto go additional days what would be
the best option?  I do not believe that DW will allow you to add on additional days to the tickets since they are donated.
2. Is the Genie Pass good for all week or just the 3 days of tickets that we get?


----------



## NH-to-FL

Rdallas0720 said:


> We will be going to GTKW in Nov. I was wondering about the following as I couldn't find it in the thread.
> 1. We plan on only going to DW. Since you only get 3 day park hoppers and we wanto go additional days what would be
> the best option? I do not believe that DW will allow you to add on additional days to the tickets since they are donated.
> 2. Is the Genie Pass good for all week or just the 3 days of tickets that we get?



I would suggest calling or emailing GKTW with your questions.

1-800-995-KIDS or myvacation@gktw.org

I am sure they will be very helpful.   Everyone I have met there is focused on doing everything possible to make your trip as special as possible.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Rdallas0720 said:


> We will be going to GTKW in Nov.  I was wondering about the following as I couldn't find it in the thread.
> 1. We plan on only going to DW.  Since you only get 3 day park hoppers and we wanto go additional days what would be
> the best option?  I do not believe that DW will allow you to add on additional days to the tickets since they are donated.
> 2. Is the Genie Pass good for all week or just the 3 days of tickets that we get?


from what I remember Genie Pass will only be  for the 3 days and you can not add without paying gate prices each day.


----------



## redberyl

Rdallas0720 said:


> We will be going to GTKW in Nov. I was wondering about the following as I couldn't find it in the thread. 1. We plan on only going to DW. Since you only get 3 day park hoppers and we wanto go additional days what would be the best option? I do not believe that DW will allow you to add on additional days to the tickets since they are donated. 2. Is the Genie Pass good for all week or just the 3 days of tickets that we get?


----------



## redberyl

I wouldn't buy extra park tickets in advance. We had planned on doing extra days in Disney, but several things changed our mind: 1. My daughters energy was completely drained from the trip, way more than we thought it would. She had a fantastic time, but it was a lot for her, even though we went in winter, used her stroller as a wheelchair, and took lots of rest, she just wilted. 2. There is a lot more to do at gktw than we had planned, even though it was too cold to use the pool. We spent a whole day doing the village. 3. You get sooo much done with that genie pass, you get a lot done in 3 days. We only spent about 4 hours a day in the parks, but we got everything done that we wanted to do.     Also, if you don't want to do universal or sea world, you can get free tickets for legoland, the space center, and other area attractions.


----------



## lovethattink

My husband will be volunteering Monday night at GKTW with some Star Wars characters.


----------



## sweetpe575

starting the process for a friends daughters wish trips does anyone have any suggestions? things they wish they had done? things they wish they had thought to ask for? The wish kid will be 12 in june


----------



## Alicenwonderment

sweetpe575 said:


> starting the process for a friends daughters wish trips does anyone have any suggestions? things they wish they had done? things they wish they had thought to ask for? The wish kid will be 12 in june


Are you looking for wish ideas? I was a wish granter 15 years ago. I had a child that wanted to meet Shriek so he was sent to CA, 2 year old Disney wish, 8 year old dude ranch in Montana, 16 year old shopping spree at the mall, and 18 year old Hawaii trip. I have also heard of a child that designed his own playground and it was built. I really like original wish ideas. Good luck! Oh FYI Celeb wishes may take longer to happen.


----------



## Savannah manuel

Hey I'd like to introduce myself I am Savannah mother of wish child Anakin. Granters are coming Tuesday and my son almost 3 would be beyond thrilled to go to WDW. Just wondering  what's the earliest a wish maybe been granted after granters did home visit?


----------



## adamsloco

Hear Ye! Hear Ye!

We will be heading for Walt Disney World for Samuel's Make A Wish Trip on July 10, 2017.
We will be staying at the Give Kids the World, and will depart for home on July 17, 2017.
I will be doing a Pre/Post Trip Report.  Link
Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Savannah manuel

My son Anakin volunteers came by yesterday! We don't know when we will go yet! Question... How long after the maw visit did you find out? They said it be a week or two!


----------



## adamsloco

Savannah manuel said:


> My son Anakin volunteers came by yesterday! We don't know when we will go yet! Question... How long after the maw visit did you find out? They said it be a week or two!



TLDR:  It was about 2 weeks between making the new request, and having dates.  (Although we are still waiting for confirmations.)

It's hard to judge from our experience.  You see, we first were approved by Make A Wish 2 years ago, when Samuel was 5, and had his heart set on a cruise -- he really wanted to go on a big boat.  Unfortunately, the doctor couldn't approve travel for that, since there would be no easy access to hospitals.  In fact, she said at the time "Now if he wanted to go to Disney World, I could approve him."  Fast forward 2 years, and Sam, now 7, has discovered rides.  And changed his wish to Disney World.  We asked our Make A Wish rep if he could change his wish, and she said it was no problem.  Something like 2 weeks later, we had our dates.  Before MAW could process us, we had to fill out privacy request paperwork so the doctor could provide the travel approval.  We also needed to provide information such as passports and driver's license.  And we had to wait for the doctor to fill out the travel approval.  For us, that's what took the longest time.  So I guess our dates are still tentative, pending flights, but our rep didn't foresee any problems.

I'm told that if the trip is urgent in nature, everything is naturally sped up.  I also read that GKTW is never 'full', and will always accommodate a wish.

Hope this helps!


----------



## TXBeth

We just got our dates - June 21-27, staying at GKTW. I am so excited! Our kids don't know yet; our wish-granter wants to surprise them this weekend.


----------



## NH-to-FL

TXBeth said:


> We just got our dates - June 21-27, staying at GKTW. I am so excited! Our kids don't know yet; our wish-granter wants to surprise them this weekend.



Wonderful!   I am sure your family will enjoy the visit to GKTW and central Florida.  In additional to the parks make sure you explore all of the "little"  things that GKTW offers to make your visit memorable. 

Wishing your family a magical visit!


----------



## TXBeth

NH-to-FL said:


> Wonderful!   I am sure your family will enjoy the visit to GKTW and central Florida.  In additional to the parks make sure you explore all of the "little"  things that GKTW offers to make your visit memorable.
> 
> Wishing your family a magical visit!


Thanks; we are super excited! Especially about Universal and the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

Hi all,

Long time lurkers, first time poster. Please feel free to remove this if this isn't the right place. I'm posting because I am a former Walt Disney World, Universal Orlando, and SeaWorld Orlando employee (no, I didn't do that all on purpose, but when you are a college student you take any decent job you can find). Besides that, I also volunteered with Give Kids the World and Make-A-Wish. I recently moved away from Florida so I can't volunteer with my local MAW chapter, and with a new job and new everything I don't have time to dedicate to volunteer again in my new area. However, I would like to pay it forward here. If anyone has any questions about Make-A-Wish, Give Kids the World, or any of the theme parks (and how wish families are treated in the parks) please feel free to post it here or message me and I am more than willing to help in anyway I can. I know planning this trip can seem daunting but I promise it will be a great experience!


----------



## LullabeeDisney

I started reading this and just wanted to let ya'll know - It looks like dream factory inc and texas wishing well websites are no longer available. I don't know if they have other sites, etc. (And I haven't read this thread, so I'm not sure if it's been mentioned.. if it has, apologies!). Just thought I'd give a heads up.


----------



## liliyann

I found the newest thread yay!   This has been open for a decade with almost 1000 pages! amazing.


----------



## liliyann

Took all day to skim through these volumes of great info!

Looks like the chatter has slowed down a bit this past year but I have a quick question for any lurkers out there.  It seem that extending the vacation at your own cost is hit or miss depending on the state you live in.
I couldn't find list of states that did or didn't allow this.  We have our grantor interview in a couple weeks for 7 year old wish girl and she is defiantly going to pick to see all of the princesses at Disney world. However, she has never been to the ocean so we were going to try to stay a few days to enjoy the beach if we can.  
We are from Minnesota and have no idea about extension.  What states are all of you great people from and was the extensions allowed or not?

Thanks so much!


----------



## tiggermurr

We went on my sons wish trip in October during the hurricane.  We still have our wish lounge tickets and will be going back in a few weeks.  Can I still use our lounge tickets?


----------



## LunaoftheRook

liliyann said:


> Took all day to skim through these volumes of great info!
> 
> Looks like the chatter has slowed down a bit this past year but I have a quick question for any lurkers out there.  It seem that extending the vacation at your own cost is hit or miss depending on the state you live in.
> I couldn't find list of states that did or didn't allow this.  We have our grantor interview in a couple weeks for 7 year old wish girl and she is defiantly going to pick to see all of the princesses at Disney world. However, she has never been to the ocean so we were going to try to stay a few days to enjoy the beach if we can.
> We are from Minnesota and have no idea about extension.  What states are all of you great people from and was the extensions allowed or not?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Make-A-Wish is broken into about 60 different chapters, and it's the chapter, not the state that makes the decision (ex, Florida has two chapters but Ohio, Kentucky, and Indiana share a chapter). Either way, the decision to extend does rely on the chapter. The chapter I volunteered with would not allow extensions. When you talk to your wish granted ask them and they will let you know. Also, remember that your daughter doesn't have to make her decision the first time she meets the granters - she can take some time to think about it. If you can't extend, the closest beach is a two hour drive away, and you can take one of your days in Orlando and go back and forth.


----------



## Tara423

maroo said:


> This is Volume SIX of the Wish Trippers Community Thread!
> 
> First, Welcome to the WISH TRIPPERS thread!!
> 
> This thread is devoted to families that are planning and going on Wish Trips!  This thread is designed to be a place where you can ask questions about your wish trips, get some information about wish trips and gain general support from some Mom's and Dad's that really understand what life with a special needs child is like.
> 
> If you are new to the DISboards - Welcome!!
> 
> *If you are new, scroll down to post #2 on this thread (just below on this page) and you will find lots of information designed just for our new friends!
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions are answered below in POST 2! *
> 
> We also welcome anyone else to the thread, too!  Even you lurkers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original thread can be found here:  Wish Trippers...Unite!  VOLUME ONE
> 
> And Volume TWO can be found here:
> Wish Trippers ...Unite!  VOLUME TWO
> 
> And Volume THREE can be found here:
> Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume THREE
> 
> And Volume FOUR can be found here:
> Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume FOUR
> 
> And Volume FIVE can be found here:
> Wish Trippers...Unite!  Volume FIVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendygrace started this thread concept in 2007 to serve as a place where families planning Make-A-Wish trips could come and share stories, pictures, information, and just life!  Thank you so much, Wendygrace, because many of us have become friends through your original thread!
> 
> So...let's keep the thread going...
> 
> 
> Many of these families have chosen to write a trip report and you can find the links to many Wish Trip Reports right here:  (This list includes many of the trips linked in Volumes One and beyond!!)
> 
> 
> *WE are HOME!  Trip Reports!!*
> 
> *2004*
> Amazing Grace's Wish Trip (links)-MAW/GKTW-Late June 04
> 
> *2007*
> Wendygrace's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Late June 07            Great pictures, magical moments!  The founder of this thread wrote this one!
> 
> 5dwarves' Wish Trip - Magic Moments/GKTW-August 07  Uber planner!  Live report from Disney!  Followed by a day by day report with pictures!
> 
> LeeLee2U's Wish Trip - Texas Wishing Well/Beach Club - September 07 Note they stayed at the Beach Club (Texas Wishing Well Funded Trip).  This trip report includes hints for wheelchairs (manual push chair)
> 
> Bill Lin's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - September 07 Good index!  Has a wealth of advice for Wish Trippers that has been linked on this Wish Trippers Unite thread!
> 
> Who'syourMickey's Wish Trip-Dream Factory/GKTW - September 07 Dream Factory trip.  Good index!  Great allergies information!  Good info re: GKTW villas.  TR is unfinished, though.
> 
> 
> iluvmickeymouse!'s Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-Oct.23-31, 2007 Great TR!  Lots of pics.  Very detailed.  Lots of character interaction.  Complete with Photopass pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** Update - I have been off the DIS for a while and am now actively looking for someone to pass this thread on to...Maybe a wish parent out there...or a Moderator on this board...or someone else that is interested in Wish Trips and has some time to organize these trips.  If you are interested, please PM me!  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2008*
> Eeyore's Mom's Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW - Jan 18-25, 2008   Completed Trip Report to Day 3
> 
> Queenie122's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May10-20, 2008   Done through first day
> 
> lotferg's Wish Trip-MAW/GKTW-May 19-24, 2008   About half finished
> 
> GoofyDoo's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW July 29-Aug 4, 08 *** FINISHED!*
> 
> PatMcDuck's Wish Trip - DISNEYLAND - Aug 08 ***  FINISHED!*
> 
> HeatherN's Wish Trip August 2-8, 2008 *** FINISHED!*
> 
> Robin+5's Wish Trip August 16-23 *** FINISHED!*
> 
> laurenmama's Wish Trip Aug 19-25, 08  Pre-Trip Report, but no trip report
> 
> mistymouse5001's Trip Report MAW/GKTW Sept 5-11, 08 *** FINISHED*
> 
> bigdisgrandma's Grandparent Trip Report Sept 10-16, 08 MAW/GKTW Extended Family Sept 10-16  Pre-Trip report, TR through day 2 (includes Christmas at GKTW)
> 
> NicoleDisneyFan's Wish Trip Sept. 22-27, 08  Done through Day 1
> 
> Maroo (Lauren) Wish Trip Report! Oct 3-9, 08 MAW/Contemporary Resort *** FINISHED!*
> 
> hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip - Oct 15 - 20, 08  MAW/GKTW (Disboards thread)  (See BLOG link below for Trip Report!)
> hogansteph (Keyan) Wish Trip BLOG!  Trip Starts Posting in October! *** FINISHED!  TR is on their BLOG*
> 
> duquette (Ethan) Wish Trip - Nov 1 - 7, 08   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> Lambflock's Wish Trip - Nov. 6-12 MAW/GKTW
> 
> oklamomof4boys' Wish Trip MAW Nov. 16-22, 08 *** FINISHED!*
> 
> bex271 (Jonah) MAW/GKTW Nov 20-26, 08   Jonah Passed away March 13, 2009
> 
> zeppy68 (Ian) Wish Trip  Nov 23-29, 08   MAW/GKTW
> 
> twinmum's (Mark) Trip Report Starlight Starbright Foundation of CANADA/GKTW  Nov 08
> 
> khalana (Lydia) Wish Trip - Dec 5 - 12, 08  Rainbow Society of Canada/GKTW
> 
> AmberGreenawalt (Sebastian) Wish Trip - Dec 6-14, 08   MAW/GKTW
> 
> hotmamac's Wish Trip MAW/GKTW Dec.13-19,08
> 
> LuvGoing2Disney7's Wish Trip - Dec.17-23,08 MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> OneBlessedFamily (Samuel) Wish Trip - Dec 17 - Jan 3 (08-09)  MAW/GKTW
> 
> 
> *2009*
> 
> munch704 (Morgan) Wish Trip  Jan 1 - 7, 09   Starlight/Embassy Suites!
> 
> iu97alum (Emily) Wish Trip - Jan 18 - 22, 09  MAW/CRUISE!
> 
> mom2lilnick (Nick) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Jan 19-25, 09
> 
> llurgy (Becca) Wish Trip   Jan 21 - 27, 09   MAW/GKTW
> 
> camarks1234 (AJ) Wish Trip - Feb 1 - 5, 09   MAW/CRUISE!
> 
> mindymouse1 (Clint) Wish Trip  Feb 9 - Feb 15, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> 
> macntosh (Mya) Wish Trip - Feb 21 - 28, 09  MAW/GKTW
> Link to Trip Report:  Mya Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*
> 
> 
> tinytreasures (Jason) Wish Trip - Feb 22 - 28, 09   MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report Link:  Jason's Wish Trip - the Trip Report! *** FINISHED!*
> 
> LoveTheseKids (Kate) Wish Trip - Last week in Feb  MAW/GKTW
> 
> 
> ndloewen (Noah) Wish Trip  End Feb - early March, 2009  Children's Wish Foundation   Noah Passed away on July 29, 2009
> Noah's Blog for Updates on Noah:  http://www.noahgrantjohn.blogspot.com/
> Noah's Blog for the TRIP REPORT!  http://noahswishtrip.blogspot.com/
> 
> Muttshouse (Elsa) Wish Trip   March 24 - 29  MAW/GKTW
> 
> dmbfan (Jakob) Wish Trip  March 28 - April 3, 2009  MAW/GKTW (This is the pre-trip report)
> Jake's Wish Trip - This is the TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*
> 
> Tamraj (Jessica) Wish Trip  March 31 - April 5, 2009
> 
> BeckySob (Piper) Wish PRETrip  April 9 - 15, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> BeckySob (Piper) POST Trip Report! *** FINISHED!  (but pictures are "inactive" - so no pictures)*
> 
> queengonzo (Matthew) Wish Trip - April 18 - 24, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> Matthew's Wish Trip Report - On their BLOG - GO TO APRIL 18, 2009 to see it.   *** FINISHED on blog!*
> 
> LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip - April 23 - April 29, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> LittleWarriorsMom (Marenna) Wish Trip REPORT!  It started!!! *** FINISHED!*
> 
> tbelfonti (Olivia) Wish Trip - April 27 - May 2 *** FINISHED!*
> 
> WishMom09 (Caleb) Wish Trip - May 9 - May 15, 2009 *** FINISHED!*
> 
> daddyto8 (Micah) Wish Trip - May 15-21   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> mlbarbian (Luke) Wish Trip - May 16-22, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> 
> josabbimommy (Joseph) Wish Trip - May 22-28th, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> kmparrish5 (Bailee) Wish Trip - May 23 - 29, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> Andreaswish (Andrea) Wish Trip - June 8 - 13, 2009   MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> keetmommy (Emma) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009
> Trip Report:  Emma Wish Trip Report *** FINISHED!*
> 
> bellaririsa (Malia) Wish Trip - June 15 - 21, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> 
> Lisarh (Kali) Wish Trip - June 17 - 21, 2009
> 
> sammie girl (Lexi) Wish Trip - June 18 - 24, 2009  Dream Factory/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> merneric (Sam) Wish Trip - June 22 - 28, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> AJ's Magical Wish Trip - A Post-Trip Report - June 30-July 5, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> 
> myasma (Mya) Wish Trip - July 17 - 23, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*   Mya passed away on April 8, 2010
> 
> tastycollector Wish Trip DisneyLAND July 18 - 28, 2009
> Trip Report:  Wish Trip REPORT!  DisneyLAND! *** FINISHED!*
> 
> Matt1056  (Lucas) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW  September 5-11, 2009
> GUEST Trip Report:  Lucas - One Magical Morning - Written by Maroo *** FINISHED! (partial TR - covers one morning)*
> 
> Corrine 1973 (Liam) Wish Trip - Sept 13 - 19, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report:  Liam Wish Trip Report
> 
> terry (Richard) Make a Wish Trip - Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> 
> Hurwitzfamily04 (Jayden) Make a Wish Trip   Sept 26 - October 2, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> 
> Somer (Jozlynn) Wish Trip - October 2-8, 2009 *WISH FLIGHT!*
> 
> Mickydees (Collin) Wish Trip - October 10 - 16, 2009  MAW/GKTW *** FINISHED!*
> 
> wkualum (Mikaela) Wish Trip - October 10-16, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report BLOG:  http://mikaelamadeawish.blogspot.com/ *** FINISHED!*
> 
> ahkeela (Azaria) Wish Trip - MAW/GKTW   October 20 - 28, 2009
> 
> MomTo4+More (Deyki) Wish Trip  November 1-7, 2009    MAW/GKTW
> 
> 2specialkids (Nikolas "Boo") Wish Trip   November 2-8, 2009  MAW/GKTW
> 
> CrystalSnow (Melia) Wish Trip   November 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> 
> kdzbear (Tyler) Wish Trip - November 20-25, 2009 Dream Factory/All Star Sports (ASSp) *** FINISHED!*
> 
> cleostar09 (Saundria) Wish Trip  Coming VERY soon!!
> 
> Soon2B4 (Aidan) Wish Trip - November 29-December 5, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> 
> thatkid (Alyssa) Wish Trip - December 2-9, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> Alyssa's TRIP REPORT! *** FINISHED!*
> 
> StefaniLyn (Bella) Wish Trip   December 3-12, 2009 MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report:  Bella's Trip Report!
> 
> Savannah's Mami (Savannah) Wish Trip   December 8-14, 2009     MAW/GKTW
> Savannah's Trip Report - LINK TO BLOG  You will need to go back to January 2010 to get the Wish Trip Report.  *** FINISHED!*
> 
> chrissid7 (Alyssa) Wish Trip  December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> 
> pacrosby (Matty) Wish Trip   December 10-16, 2009   MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report:  Matty's Trip Report
> Mini Report:  Maroo's version of Matty's Night with the Gingerbread Men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2010*
> 
> momma mouse (Sloan) Wish Trip  Jan 23-30, 2010  Dream Factory/GKTW
> 
> pipersmom (Piper) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    March 2-8, 2010
> Piper's Trip Report: I'm Not Riding THAT! A Trip With Character! Piper's Wish Trip 3/2-8
> 
> Thumper321 (Aidan) Wish Trip  MAW   March 1-7, 2010
> Aidan's TRIP REPORT!
> 
> Momofwishkid (Gavin) Wish Trip   March 3-9, 2010   MAW/GKTW
> Gavin's TRIP REPORT!
> 
> alaskanabbott (James) Wish Trip  March 16, 2010  Wish Upon a North Star/GKTW
> The Trip Report:James's Trip Report!
> 
> maryrn11168 (Brian) Wish Trip   MAW/CRUISE  March 27-April 3, 2010
> 
> noahsketomom (Noah) Wish Trip    April 7-13, 2010    MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report:  Noah's Wish Trip - Trip Report
> 
> kellyw8863 (Ali) Wish Trip  April 19 - 26, 2010   MAW/GKTW
> Ali TRIP REPORT!
> 
> yinyanggirls (Phoebe) Wish Trip   April 17-30, 2010  MAW/GKTW
> The Trip Report!:Phoebe Trip Report
> 
> pnutallergymom (Brigitte) Wish Trip  April 23-May 5, 2010 MAW/Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> Mtopher3 (Ashley) Wish Trip  MAW/CRUISE  May 9 - 13, 2010
> 
> NVDadof3 (Seth) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  May 19-25, 2010
> 
> wishin'_on_a_star  (Catherine) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  May 17-23, 2010
> Trip Report!: Catherine's Trip Report!
> 
> TTomlinson (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   End of May, 2010
> 
> momto4greatkids (Keith) Wish Trip   MAW   June 12-18, 2010    MAW/GKTW
> 
> wish_upon_a_star35 (Chase) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 23-29, 2010
> Trip Report!:  Chase TRIP REPORT!
> 
> The3DsMommy (Derek) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  June 30 - July 6, 2010
> 
> cantwaittoseemickey (Ty) Wish Trip  July 10-16, 2010   MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report:  Ty's Trip Report!
> 
> Laurensmom2004 (Lauren) Wish Trip  July 11 - 17, 2010   MAW/GKTW
> Trip Report:  Lauren's Trip Report!
> 
> Adrismommy (Adri) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  July 17-23, 2010
> 
> casper_jj11 (Sydney) Wish Trip  Children's Wish Foundation of Canada/GF  August 7-17, 2010
> Trip Report: Sydney's Trip Report!
> 
> balloondoggie (Kayla) TRIP REPORT - This was live on their blog - LIVE starting 9/5/2010!
> 
> Haybuggsmom (Haylee) Wish Trip  Toby's Dream Foundation/GKTW  Dates Sept 18-25, 2010
> 
> pouty_tink (Kaylin) Wish Trip   Dream Come True/GKTW  September 20-26, 2010
> 
> kayrasen333 (Jackson) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Sept 26-Oct 2, 2010
> 
> kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW    TRIP REPORT!!!!
> 
> J'sMum (J) Wish Trip  Dream Factory/GKTW  October 2010
> 
> Love_Monkey (Rachael) Whis Trip  MAW/GKTW  October 1-7, 2010  **Wish Flight!!**
> 
> ktcwinmommy (Kira) Wish Trip  GKTW  October 3-9, 2010
> 
> jen-y (Nicky) Wish Trip  Dreams Come True/GKTW   Oct 6-17, 2010
> 
> kissesbykim (Tyler) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 6-12, 2010
> 
> syammt (Madison) Wish Trip  Special Wish Foundation/GKTW  Oct 26 - Nov 1, 2010
> 
> rcq925 (Hayley) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010
> 
> LydRos (Madison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 14-20, 2010
> 
> mjarecki (Michael) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW November 15-21, 2010
> 
> masonbsc (Haden) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 27-December 4, 2010
> 
> icecreamforbreakfast (Joey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  November 28-December 5, 2010
> TRIP REPORT!!  ***FINISHED*
> 
> that's nice (Juliana (aka: Ana)) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 1-7, 2010
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> owensdad (Owen) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 6-13, 2010
> 
> Bearshouse (Alexander) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  December 11-17, 2010
> 
> 4monkeys (Allison) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW (Harry Potter focus! )  December 12-18, 2010
> TRIP REPORT!!!!
> 
> Emilyswish (Emily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   December 27 - January 1, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2011*
> 
> Manymosi (Wendy) Wish Trip  MAW/Wilderness Lodge!   January 22-28, 2011
> 
> lawblond7 (Jake) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  January 28 - Feb 3, 2011
> 
> katieswish (Katie) Wish Trip  A Wish Come True/GKTW  Jan 2011
> 
> fulseasmama (Chelsea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 1-7, 2011
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> hollie1974 (Lily) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  Feb 6-12, 2011
> 
> Redwavess (Mallory) Wish Trip   ??MAW/GKTW  Feb 19-25, 2011 ***FINISHED (includes TR!)*
> 
> Joshay2234 (Haylie) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   February 20-26, 2011
> 
> kailatilear (Abby) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Feb 24-March 2, 2011
> 
> Glo's Wish (Gloria Joy) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  end of Feb 2011
> 
> luvmygrlz3 (Khelsey) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3-9, 2011
> 
> CeraMomof3 (Mila) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 3 - 11, 2011
> 
> blessed03 (Carter) Wish Trip  MAW/?? March 5-11, 2011
> 
> my2girlsrock (Taylor) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 13 - 19, 2011
> 
> Mom2mitokids (Korissa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 13-23, 2011
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> MitoDadMO (Kade) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   March 16-22, 2011   Kade Passed away on October 14, 2011.
> 
> jwallaceent (Brooke) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 23-29, 2011
> 
> jj0plin (Elliot) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  March 31 - April 8, 2011
> 
> HeatherSP (Lhea) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW  April 15 - 21, 2011
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> 
> brookerene (Kaleb) Wish Trip   MAW/GKTW  April 18-24, 2011
> 
> Mom2Miracles ("Peanut") Wish Trip  CWF/GKTW   end of April/first part of May, 2011
> 
> LVMom23 (Hannah) Wish Trip!  April 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> mawmay2011 (Brooke) Wish Trip!  May 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> andys_wish (Andy) Wish Trip!  May 6-12, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> rosieari9197 (Ari) Wish Trip!  May 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> mommy2girlswv (January) Wish Trip   May 6 - May 12, 2011  MAW/??
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> tinytreasures (Avy) Wish Trip   May 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> evsmama30 (Evan) Wish Trip  May 19 - 24, 2011  Sunshine Foundation/Dream Village
> 
> shruley "Gabriella" (name changed to protect privacy for the family) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW  Trip Report In Progress!!
> 
> Perrinsmommy (Perrin) Wish Trip!  June 2-9, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> Tonyababyrn (Trace) Wish Trip!  June 8-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> alexwyn (Hamilton) Wish Trip!  June 14-20, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> mysevendwarfs (Bridget) Wish Trip!  June 27 - July 3, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> Happy_Dreams1's Wish Trip!  (Claudia) August 2011 MAW/GKTW
> 
> chelleydi77 (Madison) Wish Trip!  Aug 21 - 25, 2011  MAW/CRUISE - Disney Dream!
> 
> angeque143 (Eva) Wish Trip!  Sept 6-12, 2011   MAW/GKTW
> 
> mom2pixies (Brooke) Wish Trip!  Sept 8 - 15, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> vegaangel82 (Gabriella) Wish Trip!  Sept 10-17, 2011  MAW/CRUISE!!
> 
> jessiebean (Micah) Wish Trip!  Sept 18-24, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> princessmamaof5 (Mackenzie) Wish Trip!  Sept 12-18, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> Em'swish (Emily) Wish Trip!  Sept 24-30, 2011   MAW/GKTW
> 
> disneymomma01 (Katelyn) Wish Trip!  Oct 1-7, 2011 Dream Factory/GKTW
> 
> danut (Brendan) Wish Trip!  October 9-15, 2011  MAW/GKTW?
> 
> blessedmom4 (Lisa) Wish Trip  MAW/GKTW   Oct 13-23, 2011
> TRIP REPORT!  ** FINISHED!
> 
> katieb4 (Gabbie) Wish Trip!  Oct 14-Oct 20, 2011  MAW/???
> 
> shellyplus4 (Mattie) Wish Trip!  October 23-29, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> 
> Owensheart (Owen) Wish Trip!  December 4-14, 2011  MAW/GKTW
> TRIP REPORT!! *** FINISHED!*
> 
> kimmg ('E') Wish Trip!  December 5-11  MAW/GKTW
> 
> sgarrity (DeAnna) Wish Trip!  December 20-January 1, 2012  MAW/GKTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2012*
> 
> starienite (Devon) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  February 16, 2012
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> nesser1961 (Keira) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  February 27 - March 4, 2012
> TRIP REPORT!! ***FINISHED!*
> 
> Moodyzblue (Jayden) Wish Trip!  April 4-15, 2012
> TRIP REPORT!!
> 
> lorasmom (Gabby) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  July 12-18, 2012
> 
> mdfalls (Spencer) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  August 15, 2012
> 
> rx774 (Christian) Wish Trip!  MAW/DisneyLAND  August 2012  ***This is the TRIP REPORT!!***
> 
> jmerchlinsky (John) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Oct 1-7, 2012
> 
> ElishaConway (Aidan) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 7, 2012
> 
> mom2ajnm (Nathaniel) Wish Trip!  **GOING TO NYC!**  Dream Factory/New York, NY!  October 8-15, 2012
> 
> 
> GavandGraciesMommy (Gavin) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW October 14, 2012
> 
> Momtokcc (Cade) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Oct 20 - 26, 2012
> 
> connie005 (Amanda) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 21, 2012
> TRIP REPORT VIDEO ON YOU TUBE:  Amanda's Wish Trip Video
> 
> Mama2Josh (Josh) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  October 29 - Nov 4, 2012
> 
> Threeboysandachickie (Luke) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW   November 2-11, 2012
> 
> alyssaswish (Alyssa) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Nov 10-18, 2012
> 
> Emmaswishtrip (Emma) Wish Trip!   MAW/GKTW   November 10-16, 2012
> 
> aym4Him (Ethan) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 11-17, 2012
> 
> sarsop524 (Sarah) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 18-24, 2012
> 
> lakinbum93 (Kaston) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  November 26 - December 7, 2012
> 
> onceagain1 (Chatterbox*) Wish Trip!  Children's Wish/GKTW  Dec 14-21, 2012   *parent using alias to protect child's identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2013*
> 
> (Buglet) Wish Trip!  Dream Factory/GKTW  February 10 - 16, 2013
> 
> Alyswish (Alyson) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Feb 16-23, 2013
> 
> Amber Greenawalt (Savannah) Wish Trip!  Kids Wish Network/Disney Property  Feb 22, 2013 - March 4, 2013
> 
> pinkorange (Helena) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  March 8 - 19, 2013
> 
> littleEsmom (Emma) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  March 23 - 29, 2013
> 
> NEmel (Carter) Wish Trip!  MAW/CRUISE   April 7 - 11, 2013
> 
> angel's momma (Angel) Wish Trip!  MAW/Disney CRUISE!  April 14 - 25, 2013
> 
> alisam (Samantha) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 2013
> 
> Jakentysmom (Jacob) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  April 21 - 27, 2013
> 
> taimie (Alexa) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 23 - 29, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We are GOING and PLANNING!  Come help us plan!*
> 
> JWCJ (Ja) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 27, 2013 - May 4, 2013
> 
> Mom2M07 (Maddie) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 28 - May 4, 2013
> 
> taniasbn (Nate) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  April 29, 2013 - May 7, 2013
> 
> jmerchlinksy (Cameron) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  May 25 - 31, 2013
> 
> Lilfoot93 (Trevor) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  June 2 - 8, 2013
> 
> mydisneyanytime (Tycen) Wish Trip!  MAW/DisneyLAND July 5 - 13, 2013
> 
> ajjwmaw (Jenna) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  June 8 - 22, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anxiously Awaiting DATES!*
> 
> SixunderSix (Jake) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!
> 
> Kktraylor (Ava) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA
> 
> kdtass (Alexandria) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA (Summer 2013)
> 
> (Kenzie) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA (Fall 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carebearkidney (Matthew) Wish Trip!  Magic Moments/??  Dates TBA!!
> 
> EEs*Mommy (Noah) Wish Trip!  Sunshine Foundation   Dates TBA!!
> 
> MomOfAnAngel and indykjt (Braden) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!!
> 
> texastwinmom (Brandon) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA!
> 
> Miamakesawish (Mia) Wish Trip!  MAW/GKTW  Dates TBA!
> 
> DelanaAndKyra (Kyra) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Dates TBA - Hoping for May 2013
> 
> yeti5353 (Molly) Wish Trip!  MAW/??  Waiting on Dates!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For other links, hints, trip report information...check post 2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




*This is super helpful!  We just spoke with our planner from MAW - we don't have exact travel dates but looking to go the end of November 2017.  Even though we live in FL and have been able to go to Disney all of that was extremely limited and stopped after he started having frequent spinal surgeries and this is all he wanted to do.  Go to Disney, see Mickey, ride the tram & monorail - the green one and ride lots of rides.  I'm a super planner and very excited to dive into everything!*


----------



## Briannajeanxo

Hi! So my son was approved for his make a wish trip to Disney. It will be myself, my two boys, and my father is coming with us as part of the wish to help me out. My mom, sister, and sisters kids will be driving down and meeting us in Florida and coming to Disney. My grandmother who lives in Florida will also be coming to Disney with us. My question is, has anyone had family members come that weren't included in the wish? How did that work out? They will be staying at a near by hotel but they were wondering if they could purchase food from GKTW and eat with us there? Also how would it work with rides? I know make a wish kids basically have fast passes but does that include family members? I'm worried that them coming may slow us down if we have to wait. 

Also, which parks would you recommend? My boys are 4 and 6. My 4 year old has heart defects. We were planning magic kingdom, Epcot, and animal kingdom. I was told universal is aimed at older kids and to probably spend one day at universal and one at seaworld or legoland.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

I would call Give Kids the World and ask them specifically about your extra family members. I believe they can buy a meal card at $5 a meal to join you in GKTW, but I'm not positive and not sure if anything has changed. I'm not sure how the passes will work at the parks.

As for which parks to go to, I would say you are on the right track. Magic Kingdom is a must, as it has the most stuff for those age groups. Animal Kingdom is great if the boys are into animals. They would enjoy the safari ride, the animal walking trails, the Lion King and Finding Nemo shows, and triceratop spin (maybe also the new Pandora boat ride). Epcot is a slower paced park. They would also enjoy The Seas with Nemo (both the ride and the aquarium), Journey Into Imagination, Frozen, and Spaceship Earth. World Showcase is fun to walk around as an adult, but can be a little boring for young kids (although they have characters and drawing stations in each country). Hollywood Studios might also be a good option, but there is less to do these days. Remember, you have a park hopper, so you can always start one day in one park and move on to the next. Universal is aimed at older kids. They have areas for younger kids, but I always saw these as area for young kids who came with larger families, not necessarily just for families with young kids, if that makes sense. SeaWorld would be a great option, once again if the boys are interested in animals. There aren't much rides (Turtle Trek and Antarctica are probably the only major rides they can go on), but the shows and animal exhibits are enough. There is also a whole area with very kid-friendly, slow rides plus a huge, multistory playground. I never been to Legoland, but I heard it's great for kids your age. It is a bit of a drive away, though. I would recommend going on the parks websites and clicking around on the ride and attraction descriptions. It will tell you what is not recommended for people with heart conditions, and will give you height limitations.


----------



## Betty Rohrer

Briannajeanxo said:


> Hi! So my son was approved for his make a wish trip to Disney. It will be myself, my two boys, and my father is coming with us as part of the wish to help me out. My mom, sister, and sisters kids will be driving down and meeting us in Florida and coming to Disney. My grandmother who lives in Florida will also be coming to Disney with us. My question is, has anyone had family members come that weren't included in the wish? How did that work out? They will be staying at a near by hotel but they were wondering if they could purchase food from GKTW and eat with us there? Also how would it work with rides? I know make a wish kids basically have fast passes but does that include family members? I'm worried that them coming may slow us down if we have to wait.
> 
> Also, which parks would you recommend? My boys are 4 and 6. My 4 year old has heart defects. We were planning magic kingdom, Epcot, and animal kingdom. I was told universal is aimed at older kids and to probably spend one day at universal and one at seaworld or legoland.


plan on doing some of the activities at GKTW


----------



## TheRustyScupper

OK, let's talk about "guests" who are not part of the GKTW party.

1) You can have the other family members join you.
2) Just let the guard shack know in advance, because they will be asked for an ID and the purpose of their desired entry.
. . . GKTW is VERY careful about the security of their guests
. . . even as a volunteer, I have to show my GKTW identification badge to get past the guard
3) Give your guests the number of your villa and directions.
. . . Not hard to drive around, but some of the "back" villas are trick to find.
. . . sometimes, you can fit two cars at the villa, but sometimes two larger cars or minivans don't fit well
. . . they really should park near the entrance
. . . if they do this, you can drive over and pick them up
4) You can take your guests to the Guest Services building to buy food passes if they want to eat with you.
. . . the prices are very reasonable!
. . . you get a card with the amount paid, which is then presented at the food line or counter when you eat
. . . the donated food is meant for the families and not others, so you are asked to pay
. . . to have them eat "free' would be taking advantage of the kindness of the business food sponsors
5) You and your guests can take advantage of any and all the activities at GKTW.
. . . swimming
. . . attractions and rides
. . . crafts
. . . parties and sing-along's

_NOTE: 
I have seen and known many families at GKTW, and several of them never leave, and just enjoy the "resort". 
In fact, the parents enjoy it even more than the kiddies. 
At home, the parents are constantly "on duty" and caring for their child. 
At GKTW, the kids are well handled, and the parents actually have a vacation. 
In many cases, this is the first time IN YEARS, the parents have a chance to relax . . . and have their own fun!_


----------



## Minnie Mouse2789

Briannajeanxo said:


> Hi! So my son was approved for his make a wish trip to Disney. It will be myself, my two boys, and my father is coming with us as part of the wish to help me out. My mom, sister, and sisters kids will be driving down and meeting us in Florida and coming to Disney. My grandmother who lives in Florida will also be coming to Disney with us. My question is, has anyone had family members come that weren't included in the wish? How did that work out? They will be staying at a near by hotel but they were wondering if they could purchase food from GKTW and eat with us there? Also how would it work with rides? I know make a wish kids basically have fast passes but does that include family members? I'm worried that them coming may slow us down if we have to wait.
> 
> Also, which parks would you recommend? My boys are 4 and 6. My 4 year old has heart defects. We were planning magic kingdom, Epcot, and animal kingdom. I was told universal is aimed at older kids and to probably spend one day at universal and one at seaworld or legoland.


Hi! So happy that your son gets a Wish of a lifetime! From experience I would not recommend Sea World- boring- nor would I recommend Hollywood Studios- boring- especially for a 4 year old, nor Epcot- boring for a 4 year old plus he might not be medically able to do much. Stick with MK and AK. Maximum magic, and heaven for a 4 year old. Best characters there too. ( The talking Mickey is a must!)


----------



## Briannajeanxo

Thank you all for your input! This is definitely all going to be put into consideration!


----------



## Amy Ewell

Hi my daughter Baylee was granted a MAW to DW and we leave in just over a week.  We are going Sept 6-12 and are so excited!!! I have found tons of helpful info here and some blogs from MAW families.  Hopefully I have everything planned to give my daughter the trip of a lifetime.  She just graduated high school and was granted her wish 2 weeks before her 18th birthday.  She has a rare congenital heart defect called L-Transposition, WPW, and Epstein's Anomoly but is doing well right now.  Headed to MAW tomorrow to pick up our itinerary and tickets.  We are adding aquatica and IFLY to our ticket package from GKTW.  Has anyone done IFLY?  It looks fun.  My one question is whether or not we will be able to stay for Mickeys not so scary Halloween party as it is happening the first night we will be there?  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## LunaoftheRook

I'm pretty sure you have to buy a separate ticket to the Halloween party, as your ticket is a regular park admission ticket. You will be asked to leave the park around 7:00. The good news is that the tickets you do have are park hoppers, so you can go to another park that night, although if you wanted to stay all day and see the fireworks, you might want to go on another day. No direct experience, sorry!


----------



## NH-to-FL

to DisBoards!

I wish Baylee a most magical trip!   

GKTW is a very special place.  My wife and I are blessed with the opportunity to volunteer there.   We have met only the best people there.



Amy Ewell said:


> My one question is whether or not we will be able to stay for Mickeys not so scary Halloween party as it is happening the first night we will be there?



MNSSHP is a special ticketed event.  I just checked and it is $74 per adult and Disney shows ticket availability for Sept 7, 10, and 12.  The park tickets you receive when you check in to GKTW are for basic park admission.  You should ask about this when you check in to GKTW.   Perhaps GKTW has access to discounts.



Amy Ewell said:


> Has anyone done IFLY?



A bunch of folks from where I used to work went to a place just like IFLY.   I went with them but I have a bad back so I opted not to fly but everyone had great time.  They all reported that it was a bit tricky to learn but that the instructors did a great job of training and took new flyers for tandem flights.


----------



## Amy Ewell

NH-to-FL said:


> to DisBoards!
> 
> I wish Baylee a most magical trip!
> 
> GKTW is a very special place.  My wife and I are blessed with the opportunity to volunteer there.   We have met only the best people there.
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP is a special ticketed event.  I just checked and it is $74 per adult and Disney shows ticket availability for Sept 7, 10, and 12.  The park tickets you receive when you check in to GKTW are for basic park admission.  You should ask about this when you check in to GKTW.   Perhaps GKTW has access to discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of folks from where I used to work went to a place just like IFLY.   I went with them but I have a bad back so I opted not to fly but everyone had great time.  They all reported that it was a bit tricky to learn but that the instructors did a great job of training and took new flyers for tandem flights.


Thank you so much!  Since you volunteer there do you know if we can grab a sandwich from GKTW to take with us for lunch in the parks if we don't plan on making it back to GKTW until evening time? Or should I go to a store and buy some sandwich things and pack our own picnic lunch?


----------



## Pridemom

Amy Ewell said:


> Thank you so much!  Since you volunteer there do you know if we can grab a sandwich from GKTW to take with us for lunch in the parks if we don't plan on making it back to GKTW until evening time? Or should I go to a store and buy some sandwich things and pack our own picnic lunch?


We were at GKTW last summer. No on the lunches to go, but your organization should give you spending money to use for meals in the parks. One tip we loved was calling ahead to GKTW when we were driving back after a day in the parks and having pizzas or chicken dinner delivered to our villa.


----------



## Amy Ewell

Pridemom said:


> We were at GKTW last summer. No on the lunches to go, but your organization should give you spending money to use for meals in the parks. One tip we loved was calling ahead to GKTW when we were driving back after a day in the parks and having pizzas or chicken dinner delivered to our villa.


We are headed up to pick up our itinerary now so we should find that out.  Will they deliver the food to your villa even if you aren't home?


----------



## NH-to-FL

Amy Ewell said:


> do you know if we can grab a sandwich from GKTW to take with us for lunch in the parks if we don't plan on making it back to GKTW until evening time? Or should I go to a store and buy some sandwich things and pack our own picnic lunch?



To my knowledge GKTW does not offer packed to go lunches.   In the morning they offer a few "grab and go" breakfast items for those headed off for the day.  In the cafe' I have only seen breakfast food at breakfast time, pizza and other lunch selections midday, and pizza and dinner selections in the evening.  There is a Super Walmart and an Aldi just up the street from GKTW if you decide to buy some items.


----------



## Amy Ewell

NH-to-FL said:


> To my knowledge GKTW does not offer packed to go lunches.   In the morning they offer a few "grab and go" breakfast items for those headed off for the day.  In the cafe' I have only seen breakfast food at breakfast time, pizza and other lunch selections midday, and pizza and dinner selections in the evening.  There is a Super Walmart and an Aldi just up the street from GKTW if you decide to buy some items.


Just got back from Make A Wish and they are amazing!  We have enough money to buy all our meals in the park plus souvenirs.  That just allayed most of my worries.  Thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## NH-to-FL

Amy Ewell said:


> Just got back from Make A Wish and they are amazing! We have enough money to buy all our meals in the park plus souvenirs. That just allayed most of my worries. Thank you everyone for your help!



Wonderful! 
Wishing you a  trip!


----------



## PrincessTeacher

NH-to-FL said:


> to DisBoards!
> 
> I wish Baylee a most magical trip!
> 
> GKTW is a very special place.  My wife and I are blessed with the opportunity to volunteer there.   We have met only the best people there.
> 
> 
> 
> MNSSHP is a special ticketed event.  I just checked and it is $74 per adult and Disney shows ticket availability for Sept 7, 10, and 12.  The park tickets you receive when you check in to GKTW are for basic park admission.  You should ask about this when you check in to GKTW.   Perhaps GKTW has access to discounts.
> I had my wish grantor ask about MNSSHP and they do not offer tickets to the event or offer any discounts.  Tickets must be purchased separately at our own expense.  Maybe your wish granting organization will cover the cost for you.....this is what we were told when we asked!  Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> A bunch of folks from where I used to work went to a place just like IFLY.   I went with them but I have a bad back so I opted not to fly but everyone had great time.  They all reported that it was a bit tricky to learn but that the instructors did a great job of training and took new flyers for tandem flights.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> Just got back from Make A Wish and they are amazing!  We have enough money to buy all our meals in the park plus souvenirs.  That just allayed most of my worries.  Thank you everyone for your help!


When are you going on your trip......and can you give me an idea of what your spending money was and how many people in your family?  I am supposed to get my check some time this week, and I am so worried because I am such a planner and haven't made any dining reservations for fear we won't have enough money to do it all!!!!


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> When are you going on your trip......and can you give me an idea of what your spending money was and how many people in your family?  I am supposed to get my check some time this week, and I am so worried because I am such a planner and haven't made any dining reservations for fear we won't have enough money to do it all!!!!


I'm a super planner too!  We leave next Tuesday with a family of 5.  The money depends, I think, on which Make A Wish branch is helping you.  There's definitely not enough money for us to eat at sit down restaurants unless you only eat one meal a day in the park and everything else at GKTW.  There is enough to eat quick service food for every member of our group for 3 meals a day and so that's what we'll do since our kids are older and want to get to the parks early.  It would be fun to eat table service, but we're just happy to be going.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> I'm a super planner too!  We leave next Tuesday with a family of 5.  The money depends, I think, on which Make A Wish branch is helping you.  There's definitely not enough money to eat at sit down restaurants unless you only eat one meal a day in the park and everything else at GKTW.  There is enough to eat quick service food for every member of our group for 3 meals a day and so that's what we'll do since our kids are older and want to get to the parks early.  It would be fun to eat table service, but we're just happy to be going.


I don't have to eat at a dining reservation for every meal, but was hoping to maybe do one dinner at table dining.  We plan to eat breakfast every morning at GKTW, and do lunch and dinner in the park.  I won't rest until I can budget out each day.  Being paycheck to paycheck has made me a little ridiculous with planning budgets!!  Haha!  I just have to trust it will be enough, and we will find out sometime this week I guess!  We leave Sept. 24th!  We are super excited!  So glad you are going so soon!  I hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> I'm a super planner too!  We leave next Tuesday with a family of 5.  The money depends, I think, on which Make A Wish branch is helping you.  There's definitely not enough money to eat at sit down restaurants unless you only eat one meal a day in the park and everything else at GKTW.  There is enough to eat quick service food for every member of our group for 3 meals a day and so that's what we'll do since our kids are older and want to get to the parks early.  It would be fun to eat table service, but we're just happy to be going.


Also, does it give you extra money for souvenirs?!


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> Also, does it give you extra money for souvenirs?!


Yes they did!  But GKTW also gives the kids quite a few souvenirs (or so I'm told) so you might not need to even spend any of that.  You could maybe put it towards a fun table service restaurant.  They also gave us money for gas, toll roads, long term parking, and luggage.


----------



## redberyl

PrincessTeacher said:


> When are you going on your trip......and can you give me an idea of what your spending money was and how many people in your family?  I am supposed to get my check some time this week, and I am so worried because I am such a planner and haven't made any dining reservations for fear we won't have enough money to do it all!!!!


The amount depends on the chapter. I know one family who received 500 for the whole family, one who received 1000, and two who received 250 for each family member


----------



## PrincessTeacher

redberyl said:


> The amount depends on the chapter. I know one family who received 500 for the whole family, one who received 1000, and two who received 250 for each family member


Gotcha!  Thanks!  How do you post pictures to your trip reports?


----------



## lanejudy

PrincessTeacher said:


> Gotcha!  Thanks!  How do you post pictures to your trip reports?


 You should be able to post pictures by simple drag-and-drop into uour post, or copy/paste.  3rd party hosting is no longer required, though you may do it that way if you prefer.

Enjoy your Wish Trip!


----------



## Amy Ewell

Heads up if you're flying Delta or United, your fare will likely not include carry-ons.  We just found out that we can only check bags and each bag costs $25 for the 1st bag, $35 for the 2nd and $100 for the 3rd. We're going to have the kids bring a full size backpack as their personal bag with most of their items inside.  We'll then combine the rest into one or two large suitcases which we will pay for.  Also, can someone tell me what snacks are stocked in your villa at GKTW when you get there?  Just want to bring some snacks with me if I need to.  Thanks!


----------



## SirDuff

Amy Ewell said:


> Heads up if you're flying Delta or United, your fare will likely not include carry-ons.  We just found out that we can only check bags and each bag costs $25 for the 1st bag, $35 for the 2nd and $100 for the 3rd. We're going to have the kids bring a full size backpack as their personal bag with most of their items inside.  We'll then combine the rest into one or two large suitcases which we will pay for.  Also, can someone tell me what snacks are stocked in your villa at GKTW when you get there?  Just want to bring some snacks with me if I need to.  Thanks!



That is only the case with the very cheapest fares for both (Basic Economy on both airlines).  Which, for both airlines are a separate booking category from Economy (as opposed to a separate fare bucket within Economy) and very clear when booking tickets.  I realise that you likely didn't book your own tickets (and most MAW family's don't) so you'd have had no way to know this before getting the tickets.  But most fares do include carry-ons (and not all routes have Basic Economy offered, so not an issue for all fliers).  I wonder if United or Delta would make an exception for a MAW family?


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> Heads up if you're flying Delta or United, your fare will likely not include carry-ons.  We just found out that we can only check bags and each bag costs $25 for the 1st bag, $35 for the 2nd and $100 for the 3rd. We're going to have the kids bring a full size backpack as their personal bag with most of their items inside.  We'll then combine the rest into one or two large suitcases which we will pay for.  Also, can someone tell me what snacks are stocked in your villa at GKTW when you get there?  Just want to bring some snacks with me if I need to.  Thanks!


I'm curious to hear about the kinds of snacks they have in the villa as well!  When are you going on your trip Amy?

Luckily we are on the mAAgic flight for our trip and have no bag fees.


----------



## Amy Ewell

SirDuff said:


> That is only the case with the very cheapest fares for both (Basic Economy on both airlines).  Which, for both airlines are a separate booking category from Economy (as opposed to a separate fare bucket within Economy) and very clear when booking tickets.  I realise that you likely didn't book your own tickets (and most MAW family's don't) so you'd have had no way to know this before getting the tickets.  But most fares do include carry-ons (and not all routes have Basic Economy offered, so not an issue for all fliers).  I wonder if United or Delta would make an exception for a MAW family?


Yes we are basic economy and that's what our chapter is going to use for future MAW families.  They actually didn't know about the policy until I called and told them.  We had 5 carryons packed so I'm glad I doubled checked before we took them to the airport!  Maybe I'll call them back and ask about an exception....  thanks!


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> I'm curious to hear about the kinds of snacks they have in the villa as well!  When are you going on your trip Amy?
> 
> Luckily we are on the mAAgic flight for our trip and have no bag fees.


We're headed to Florida from Utah.


----------



## SirDuff

Amy Ewell said:


> Yes we are basic economy and that's what are chapter is going to use for future MAW families.  They actually didn't know about the policy until I called and told them.  We had 5 carryons packed so I'm glad I doubled checked before we took them to the airport!  Maybe I'll call them back and ask about an exception....  thanks!



So glad you double checked!  And let the chapter know - it is cheaper, which I assume is why they did it.  

Doesn't hurt to ask for an exception.  Note that I think you'll also board last (unless you have a reason to pre-board - and sometimes being an MAW is reason enough or have status (at least on UA)).  And you cannot pre-select seats.


----------



## redberyl

When we went the villa wasn't stocked with snacks, but there is a walmart right next door, so no need to pack any


----------



## Amy Ewell

redberyl said:


> When we went the villa wasn't stocked with snacks, but there is a walmart right next door, so no need to pack any


Thank you.  The GKTW welcome videos said there were so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

PrincessTeacher said:


> I don't have to eat at a dining reservation for every meal, but was hoping to maybe do one dinner at table dining.  We plan to eat breakfast every morning at GKTW, and do lunch and dinner in the park.  I won't rest until I can budget out each day.  Being paycheck to paycheck has made me a little ridiculous with planning budgets!!  Haha!  I just have to trust it will be enough, and we will find out sometime this week I guess!  We leave Sept. 24th!  We are super excited!  So glad you are going so soon!  I hope you have a great time!!!



Just a thought - there is so much to do in GKTW, lots of people take a "day off" from the parks and spend the entire day in the Village. If you were to do that, you can plan to have all three meals in GKTW, which saves you a meal in park, and you might be able to budget that into one table service meal. Also, some parks like Universal and SeaWorld don't stay open very late, and if you plan on leaving around 5:00 you can eat dinner back at GTW and only eat one meal out! It's also pretty easy to bring small amounts of food into the parks in a backpack (just not in a cooler). I've personally brought PB&J sandwiches in. Maybe consider going to the nearby Walmart and getting a box of Smuckers Uncrustables, which is good for a meal for a child or at good snack for an adult. Granola bars are also always a good option!


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Come follow our son's pre trip report for his wish trip to WDW through The Dream Factory!  I'm lonely over there!!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/tanners-wish-trip-with-the-dream-factory.3628402/#post-58141457


----------



## PrincessTeacher

With Hurricane Irma, I am getting a little anxious.  Has anyone had any experience with what happens if everything is flooded?


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> With Hurricane Irma, I am getting a little anxious.  Has anyone had any experience with what happens if everything is flooded?


I'm worried too.  We leave for Florida in the morning.  I hope Irma moves past Florida with no damage. But then again, maybe we'll get stuck at GKTW for a few extra days and that wouldn't be so bad!


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> I'm worried too.  We leave for Florida in the morning.  I hope Irma moves past Florida with no damage. But then again, maybe we'll get stuck at GKTW for a few extra days and that wouldn't be so bad!


I am praying so hard!!!  We leave next Thursday the 14th.  I spoke withy wish coordinator and she said everything is moving forward right now. But I just don't want to have this experience in crazy down pour rain the entire time!!!  Have so much fun on your trip!  How exciting that you leave in the morning!!!!


----------



## AFishWish

Our son just got his finalized dates for his FishWish (last name is Fisher). We are headed to Give Kids the World for his birthday and Christmas. I have so many questions....does anyone know if the villa will have a Christmas tree decorated? I am really nervous about the crowds during the Christmas week. Any suggestions about making our way through parks...


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> I am praying so hard!!!  We leave next Thursday the 14th.  I spoke withy wish coordinator and she said everything is moving forward right now. But I just don't want to have this experience in crazy down pour rain the entire time!!!  Have so much fun on your trip!  How exciting that you leave in the morning!!!!


We were evacuated from GKTW yesterday to the Disney World Saratoga Springs resort Villas. GKTW was concerned about the loss of power and damage to the property.  Here each building has a generator and the buildings are stronger than those at GKTW.  We are expecting hurricane Irma in just a few hours. The resort staff are going above and beyond in trying to keep us safe and even entertained. We played fun games last night and today in the performance hall with Pluto, Goofy, Chip & Dale. They opened up the arcade for everyone to play for free, are loaning out DVDs and keeping the restaurant open for as long as possible. We are so grateful for all the food and water sent with us and delivered to us by Give Kids The World Village! The staff and volunteers there are amazing.  We are also very appreciative of Make A Wish Utah for extending our stay by two days. Flights were going to be delayed and we were not going to be able to visit Disney World as it is closed for the storm today and tomorrow. This place is so beautiful and we pray that GKTW and Saratoga Springs do not receive extensive damages. We hope to go back to GKTW on Tuesday but that may not be possible, depending on how crazy the hurricane gets and how much damage is done.  #goawayirma


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Oh munch goodness.  Wow!  I'm so glad they extended your trip and you are feeling taken care of and entertained.  We are still scheduled to come on Thursday.  I'm cautiously excited but I don't really know what to think right now, I'm a hot mess.  Would love to still hear your updates.  We are not scheduled to get in until later in the afternoon on Thursday so no park going until Friday.  Sounds like Disney will be open, but I am worried about GKTW and our flight.  Ugh!  Praying for you!


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> Oh munch goodness.  Wow!  I'm so glad they extended your trip and you are feeling taken care of and entertained.  We are still scheduled to come on Thursday.  I'm cautiously excited but I don't really know what to think right now, I'm a hot mess.  Would love to still hear your updates.  We are not scheduled to get in until later in the afternoon on Thursday so no park going until Friday.  Sounds like Disney will be open, but I am worried about GKTW and our flight.  Ugh!  Praying for you!


I'll let you know what's happening with GKTW as soon as they let us know.  We've been worried about everyone with wishes scheduled for this upcoming week.  I hope it works out for you to still come. Disneyworld Parks are scheduled to reopen on Tuesday.  Seaworld said some of their animals won't be available in the park for a week or so after the storm.  Mostly the manatees, if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> I'll let you know what's happening with GKTW as soon as they let us know.  We've been worried about everyone with wishes scheduled for this upcoming week.  I hope it works out for you to still come. Disneyworld Parks are scheduled to reopen on Tuesday.  Seaworld said some of their animals won't be available in the park for a week or so after the storm.  Mostly the manatees, if I'm remembering correctly.


I literally just got an email from our wish coordinator saying our trip is still scheduled as planned!  So it looks like we are coming.  I asked when they would make a final decision to cancel if they do.  We weren't planning on going to SeaWorld as we have been there a couple of times with the kids in San Antonio and San Diego.  I'm trying to stay positive, but I've been a little bit of a hot mess!!!


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> I literally just got an email from our wish coordinator saying our trip is still scheduled as planned!  So it looks like we are coming.  I asked when they would make a final decision to cancel if they do.  We weren't planning on going to SeaWorld as we have been there a couple of times with the kids in San Antonio and San Diego.  I'm trying to stay positive, but I've been a little bit of a hot mess!!!


I will say that I was told that the last major hurricane that hit GKTW only caused a few shingles to be lost and a couple panes of glass to be broken.  Hopefully that's the extent of it his time as well.  Stay positive.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> I will say that I was told that the last major hurricane that hit GKTW only caused a few shingles to be lost and a couple panes of glass to be broken.  Hopefully that's the extent of it his time as well.  Stay positive.


That's good to know.  So did they evacuate you as a precaution then?  I'm just glad you are till getting the "Disney" experience, and your trip was extended!  Did they provide you extra funds for the extension?


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> That's good to know.  So did they evacuate you as a precaution then?  I'm just glad you are till getting the "Disney" experience, and your trip was extended!  Did they provide you extra funds for the extension?


Yes they evacuated us as a precaution because they do not have generators in every building - only the middle/front villas have them.  The middle/front villas also are made of concrete walls and ours  wasn't.  Initially they were going to move all of us to the concrete villas but then they decided to move us all off property.  Everyone who was at GKTW is here with us at this resort.  And we got free Magic Bands to boot!  Worst case scenario, even if you can't stay at GKTW you will have an amazing time at a Disney property.  We are still having lots fun, but now that we are under curfew the kids are getting a little restless. And yes they have given us extra money to get us through the extra days.  As a positive, it's like a 10 day Disney vacation now


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> View attachment 268558
> Yes they evacuated us as a precaution because they do not have generators in every building - only the middle/front villas have them.  The middle/front villas also are made of concrete walls and ours  wasn't.  Initially they were going to move all of us to the concrete villas but then they decided to move us all off property.  Everyone who was at GKTW is here with us at this resort.  And we got free Magic Bands to boot!  Worst case scenario, even if you can't stay at GKTW you will have an amazing time at a Disney property.  We are still having lots fun, but now that we are under curfew the kids are getting a little restless. And yes they have given us extra money to get us through the extra days.  As a positive, it's like a 10 day Disney vacation now


That is awesome!!!!  I'm so happy that it is going well under the circumstances! So the people staying in concrete buildings stayed at GKTW?  When will they let you know about returning?  Is there a possibility that you stay st the resort for the remainder of the trip?


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> That is awesome!!!!  I'm so happy that it is going well under the circumstances! So the people staying in concrete buildings stayed at GKTW?  When will they let you know about returning?  Is there a possibility that you stay st the resort for the remainder of the trip?


Everyone was evacuated, and all the volunteers left as well.  There may be a skeleton crew of staff who stay on but they weren't sure.  We are scheduled to stay here at the WDW Resort through Tuesday.  They will make a determination if we can go back to GKTW on Tuesday after the storm passes.  Our new flight leaves Thursday in the evening.


----------



## 2RedBirds

Been following this thread a little while as DS trip is coming up later this year.  Thank you for sharing the details of your experience; I was hoping all were doing well during this time.  You have an amazing positive attitude and I am happy to hear you are still able to enjoy the trip.  Also, glad to hear all the GKTW families were moved to a safe place.  Hoping everyone in Florida remain safe and that Irma calms down.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Please keep us updated over the next day or so!  What can you do with the magic bands?


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> Please keep us updated over the next day or so!  What can you do with the magic bands?


You link them to your park tickets, credit card, photos, dining reservations and fast passes.  You touch the bracelet to the photo kiosks, entry stands etc... and it saves your info.  Obviously we don't need the fast pass option but if we ever do Disney again we could.  The kids each got their favorite color.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> You link them to your park tickets, credit card, photos, dining reservations and fast passes.  You touch the bracelet to the Obviously we don't need the fast pass option but if we ever do Disney again we could.


Very cool!  Do you get the photo pass as part of the trip?


----------



## Amy Ewell

Yes and I honestly think it's the very best perk!  We got every ride photo and character photo for free.


----------



## Amy Ewell

FYI: Give Kids The World just posted this.  I really feel like they will open back up quickly as the damage around us is much less than expected.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

Amy Ewell said:


> View attachment 268770 FYI: Give Kids The World just posted this.  I really feel like they will open back up quickly as the damage around us is much less than expected.


Oh my goodness!  I am coming out of my skin witch worry and anxiety!!!


----------



## NH-to-FL

PrincessTeacher said:


> Oh my goodness! I am coming out of my skin witch worry and anxiety!!!



I just received an email from Give Kids the World Volunteer Services that GKTW now has electricity and phones, have made significant progress on cleaning up after the storm, and are planning to start welcoming families starting at noon tomorrow, Thursday the 13th.


----------



## Amy Ewell

PrincessTeacher said:


> Oh my goodness!  I am coming out of my skin witch worry and anxiety!!!


I hope your trip is going fabulously!!!  Don't forget to ask for Cirque De Soleil tickets one night - it was so cool!


----------



## TeamIrby

Hi all! Our son, Gabe (almost 5yo, Spastic Quad Cerebral Palsy and multiple related diagnoses) was just approved for a trip to GKTW and we are waiting to get approval for our requested dates (mid-January). Is this thread the best place to ask questions and discuss our plans? 

We are lifelong Disney people, but are less familiar with GKTW and have not visited Universal since the 90s. I've scoured the internet for as much info as possible, but I know we will have some questions over the next few months that will be best answered by those with experience.

Thank you!


----------



## LunaoftheRook

Congratulation, and yes, this is a great place to ask questions! Just three thoughts before you ask anything: One, remember that planning for a wish trip is a lot different than planning for regular Disney trip. You still want to make reservations for restaurants if there is a place you really want to go to, but three meals a day are also served at GKTW. Besides that, no need to plan FastPasses! You get to the front of the line for everything! Two, Universal has changed A LOT since the 90s. It's essentially a totally different park. It's mostly geared towards slightly older kids, but there is still a lot for a five year old to do, plus a lot of fun stuff for parents if you want to child swap. If you aren't into Harry Potter and don't want to do the bigger rides, you can easily do both parks in the same day (and they are right next to each other, so it's super easy to go back and forth). Three, remember that GKTW is it's own little amusement park - you will definitely want to spend a day and at least one party night there. You can go on the rides, go to the pool, play in the arcade, mini-golf, ride horses, etc. I would plan this in the middle of your trip as an "off" day to relax and recharge. Every night is a party or event, so while you may want to try to plan to stay in the parks late for a night show or two, make sure to look at what events will be happening on what days and see which ones you want to attend!


----------



## Amy Ewell

I just got back last week. Ask away...


----------



## NH-to-FL

TeamIrby said:


> I know we will have some questions over the next few months that will be best answered by those with experience.


 to DisBoards and congratulations on your upcoming Wish trip to GKTW!

My wife and I volunteer at GKTW.  It is a wonderful place.  I second what LunaoftheRook said, make sure you investigate all that GKTW has to offer.  

Feel free to ask your questions!
Wishing Gabe a  magical visit!


----------



## Amy Ewell

My top tips for Make A Wish Disney World:

1.  Because of the genie pass, Sea World quick que, and universal studios front of the line escorts you can finish a whole park in half a day.  We did Disney World and Epcot one day, animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios one day, Sea World and Cirque de Soleil one day, both universal studios in one day and the last day we went to all 4 Disneyworld parks and rode our favorite rides.  I really would have liked to have slowed the pace a bit and watch a parade or two but my kids are older and had little interest.
2.  There is only one set of Cirque De Soleil tickets available from Give Kids The World available each day.  If you want to go, and it's amazing, ask for them before you go.  Gktw should email you a few days before you go so ask them then.
3.  It's sooooooo hot in Florida! We road rides like little mermaid 2-3 times in a row to cool down.  Most definitely buy some small handheld misting fans for each person in your family and take them with you.  They saved us from getting heat stroke!
4.  There is a Walmart with a huge discounted Disney souvenir section less than 1 mile from GKTW.  Buy shirts, hats or whatever else you need there - not at Disneyland!
5.  All the quick service Disney restaurants offer free water in red paper cups.  Get water often!  Use it to fill up your misters.
6.  For any show, whether Disney or Sea World etc... ask if there is a special section for Make A Wish.  We sat bottom front row at Sea World (and got plenty wet) and our daughter was chosen for the Indiana Jones show in Hollywood studios (we also sat down front).  You do have to be 18 for Indian Jones.
7.  Take your own glow sticks or glow ears purchased online at night.  Super cheap and then spend your money on cold park treats!
8.  Don't forget to bring your own dollar store ponchos.  It rains quite often in orlando. We also brought sandals to change into when it was raining 
9.  Use the Memory Makers/Photopass.  We have over 300 professional pictures documenting our trip for free!
10.  Slow down.  While you can do a lot, there is a lot more you can do that you can't do!  Take a breath, relax, go to the Gktw Christmas party, get your hair done at the spa and make sure to get your star on the FIRST day if possible.  That way you can see its placement before you leave.  Oh, and the food in the village is soooooo good!
11.  If you have the extra cash you can get an amazing dolphin experience at Sea World for $15 per person.  You get to pet a dolphin and make it do tricks.  You get one free photo from Sea World and we picked this one.  If you want someone in your party to take pictures have them get on the overlook platform across the way as you aren't allowed to take your own photos in the dolphin petting area.  The overlook area is where the professionals take the photos and you can stand right next to them!
12. Definitely bring an extra suitcase to bring home all the fun gifts which GKTW will give you.  Don't pay to check this extra bag on the way to Florida by tucking an empty suitcase inside a larger suitcase which will be checked.  We had our kids pack all their things in their school packpacks.  You should pack light as you can wash clothes at GKTW.  They provide detergent but no dryer sheets.  Weird - but I brought my own.
13.  Some frozen smoothies at Disney come with souvenir Mickey straws as a bonus!  The strawberry smoothies are divine.
14.  Have the photographers take a couple pictures on your phone too so you can text them to your family, friends and wish granters along the way.
15.  Food portion sizes are large!  Many adult meals would feed two adults and a kids meal can easily feed an adult.  The kids meal nugget/fries etc... can feed two kids.

Have fun!


----------



## TeamIrby

Thanks, everyone! Having been to WDW many times, we absolutely are specifically looking to spend a good deal of our time at GKTW. 

The only question I have so far is about Universal. At WDW, we know they will tag our Adaptive stroller as our child's wheelchair device. Does anyone know if Universal does the same? We are hoping to only take on wheeled device, and the stroller is our preference for a bunch of reasons.

Thank you, all!


----------



## LunaoftheRook

I'm a former Universal attractions attendant, and unless anything changed in the last few years you can definitely tag and adaptive stroller. Ask for a "stroller as wheelchair" tag at guest services/relations and you can bring it in any line and on any ride where tradition wheelchairs are allowed on (you will need to transfer to a ride seat on some attractions, just like Disney).


----------



## redberyl

TeamIrby said:


> Thanks, everyone! Having been to WDW many times, we absolutely are specifically looking to spend a good deal of our time at GKTW.
> 
> The only question I have so far is about Universal. At WDW, we know they will tag our Adaptive stroller as our child's wheelchair device. Does anyone know if Universal does the same? We are hoping to only take on wheeled device, and the stroller is our preference for a bunch of reasons.
> 
> Thank you, all!


Yes, we've gone twice and both times they treated her adaptive stroller as a wheelchair


----------



## TeamIrby

Great info, Luna and Redberyl! I appreciate your help!


----------



## AFishWish

We are headed on my son's wish trip on December 22nd. I have been going back and forth about getting a magic band. I was told by a Disney representative online that I would not be able to hook my credit card to it because I am not staying at a Disney property. Is this false information? Would it be beneficial to get the magic bands? Or at least one that has the photo pass and my credit card, if that can be done? Soany questions, so little time!!!


----------



## AFishWish

Also, has anyone done the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party during a Make-A-Wish? I have heard conflicting reports about character photo lines: some people say, Make-A-Wish kids go to the front-others say no Make-A-Wish kids wait in the character meet and greet lines. Either way I am fine, just want to prepare the kids for lines.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

AFishWish said:


> Also, has anyone done the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party during a Make-A-Wish? I have heard conflicting reports about character photo lines: some people say, Make-A-Wish kids go to the front-others say no Make-A-Wish kids wait in the character meet and greet lines. Either way I am fine, just want to prepare the kids for lines.


We just went on our trip in September.  The magic band isn't worth it because you cannot link your credit card to it if you are not staying at a resort.  You can download the Disney App for free and see all of the pictures on your phone right after they are taken and then download after your trip t your computer.  We also bought tickets to the Mickey Halloween party with our spending money.  You do not wait in any lines for characters for that....I will saw the Halloween ones are quite spread out and they were hard to find.  But you can go in as early as 4 pm and they are open late, so essentially it gave us an extra day at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## AFishWish

Thanks a million PrincessTeacher. I am always afraid people will upset when we are going to the front of lines. How did it work for you with the character greets? Did you have to see someone to go to the front? Even with rides we are not 100% sure how to bypass the lines. 





PrincessTeacher said:


> We just went on our trip in September.  The magic band isn't worth it because you cannot link your credit card to it if you are not staying at a resort.  You can download the Disney App for free and see all of the pictures on your phone right after they are taken and then download after your trip t your computer.  We also bought tickets to the Mickey Halloween party with our spending money.  You do not wait in any lines for characters for that....I will saw the Halloween ones are quite spread out and they were hard to find.  But you can go in as early as 4 pm and they are open late, so essentially it gave us an extra day at Magic Kingdom!


----------



## PrincessTeacher

GKTW will give you a pass that looks like a genie on a lanyard.  Whoever is wearing that (we had my older daughter because I was scared our wish kid might loose it), will show it to the cast member with the character and they will get you in to see the character with little to no wait.  For rides you go to the Fast Pass line and instead of swiping your magic hand to show them the genie pass as well.  Some people gave us snotty looks but for the most part the cast members are good about letting people know that you are on a wish trip and then People settle down!  Plus, who cares they have all healthy kids!  Haha!


----------



## AFishWish

PrincessTeacher said:


> GKTW will give you a pass that looks like a genie on a lanyard.  Whoever is wearing that (we had my older daughter because I was scared our wish kid might loose it), will show it to the cast member with the character and they will get you in to see the character with little to no wait.  For rides you go to the Fast Pass line and instead of swiping your magic hand to show them the genie pass as well.  Some people gave us snotty looks but for the most part the cast members are good about letting people know that you are on a wish trip and then People settle down!  Plus, who cares they have all healthy kids!  Haha!



Perfect, I am sure my son would lose the genie pass pretty quick, but we shall try. He will be in a stroller for the most part anyway. We think alike in that the people should be happy their kids are healthy. I would skip 3 days of jumping to the head of lines at Disney, if my kids didn't have to go through all their treatments.
    I am sure GKTW will explain everything to us when we get there. A little nervous because we have the tickets for the first night we arrive, so things might be a little chaotic.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

AFishWish said:


> Perfect, I am sure my son would lose the genie pass pretty quick, but we shall try. He will be in a stroller for the most part anyway. We think alike in that the people should be happy their kids are healthy. I would skip 3 days of jumping to the head of lines at Disney, if my kids didn't have to go through all their treatments.
> I am sure GKTW will explain everything to us when we get there. A little nervous because we have the tickets for the first night we arrive, so things might be a little chaotic.


Yes!  They go over everything with you.  You have to do a little one on one orientation the day you check in.  It takes about 30 minutes to get all of your passes and things.  The genie pass also gets you free parking....which is expensive!  So don't forget that!!!  You will have a wonderful time!  The volunteers are amazing!  Make sure to schedule a tuck in with the Mayor!


----------



## AFishWish

PrincessTeacher said:


> Yes!  They go over everything with you.  You have to do a little one on one orientation the day you check in.  It takes about 30 minutes to get all of your passes and things.  The genie pass also gets you free parking....which is expensive!  So don't forget that!!!  You will have a wonderful time!  The volunteers are amazing!  Make sure to schedule a tuck in with the Mayor!



I have seen people talk about a tuck in with Mayor Clayton. Sounds fun, except my son is petrified of things in costume. He hates when he cannot see their real faces. He loves Mickey, and we might not even be able to say hi to him. As it is his wish, he shall take the lead on what he does and does not want to do!


----------



## Minnie Mouse2789

AFishWish said:


> We are headed on my son's wish trip on December 22nd. I have been going back and forth about getting a magic band. I was told by a Disney representative online that I would not be able to hook my credit card to it because I am not staying at a Disney property. Is this false information? Would it be beneficial to get the magic bands? Or at least one that has the photo pass and my credit card, if that can be done? Soany questions, so little time!!!


Yes- if at all possible Magic bands are a must!


----------



## AFishWish

Minnie Mouse2789 said:


> Yes- if at all possible Magic bands are a must!


Hi Minnie Mouse 2789....can you please elaborate on what I will be using the Magic Bands for?  Can we get away with a single band because of all the extra perks of the Make-A-Wish trip? I am still on the fence about the benefits of the Magic band with all the other benefits of the Make-A-Wish.


----------



## redberyl

AFishWish said:


> Hi Minnie Mouse 2789....can you please elaborate on what I will be using the Magic Bands for?  Can we get away with a single band because of all the extra perks of the Make-A-Wish trip? I am still on the fence about the benefits of the Magic band with all the other benefits of the Make-A-Wish.


I'e done a maw trip without magic band and a regular trip with the magic band, and you do not need the magic band for the maw trip. You cant' link your tickets or credit card to it, you dont need it for fast pass because you get genie pass instead,and maw will give you a photopass that is separate from magic band. There just wouldn' be any point in having the magic bands


----------



## LunaoftheRook

AFishWish said:


> I have seen people talk about a tuck in with Mayor Clayton. Sounds fun, except my son is petrified of things in costume. He hates when he cannot see their real faces. He loves Mickey, and we might not even be able to say hi to him. As it is his wish, he shall take the lead on what he does and does not want to do!



Luckily GKTW is the perfect place to test this all out. They have special meet and greets at the village with Mickey and some of the other characters and the lines are generally very short, plus you get more time than in the parks. You can take your son there and see how he does. At GKTW you wouldn't feel guilty for holding up the line and the characters can spend some more time trying to warm up to your soon. Mayor Clayton (and friends) are out and about sometimes and are at the parties, so your son can also see him from a distance and see him dancing around with other kids which might help. You can try to schedule the tuck in later in your trip because by then he might be more keen about meeting him. If not, oh well! I HATED the characters as a kid. Looking back, it saved me a lot of time because I would have rather waited on a ride line than a character line!


----------



## gap2368

AFishWish said:


> We are headed on my son's wish trip on December 22nd. I have been going back and forth about getting a magic band. I was told by a Disney representative online that I would not be able to hook my credit card to it because I am not staying at a Disney property. Is this false information? Would it be beneficial to get the magic bands? Or at least one that has the photo pass and my credit card, if that can be done? Soany questions, so little time!!!


Yes you need to stay on site to have your CC linked ( or it has been like this in the pass)


----------



## AFishWish

For parades, is there a special viewing area for Wish families? If so, where is it located? Is the viewing area available during special ticketed events like MVMCP?


----------



## Pridemom

AFishWish said:


> For parades, is there a special viewing area for Wish families? If so, where is it located? Is the viewing area available during special ticketed events like MVMCP?


We sat in an area reserved for wheelchairs at Magic Kingdom on my daughter's wish trip. However, she was using a wheelchair for at the parks.


----------



## mkb3

So how does the Make a Wish process work?  My daughter was diagnosed with Rhabdomyosarcoma a few weeks ago.  We were told by a friend they applied on her behalf, and up to that moment we didn't know she was eligible.  I'm pretty sure she'll pick Disney, but who knows, I just want it to be what she wants.  We are a long way from her being able to go, but I do want her to have something to look forward to.


----------



## Princess Figment

I'm very sorry about your daughter's diagnosis. My daughter had stage IV ERMS &  and she's been in remission for almost 2 years. We're finally going on her wish trip next month. You are a great father & you will get her through this. 

The MAW process for a cancer kid is very easy- her oncologist just signs a form and she gets a wish (easy like that you don't need, I know). A volunteer or two  will come to your house & talk to your daughter about what she's thinking about for a wish. Your social worker & other parents are great resources for ideas.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. 

If you find your local MAW chapter's website, they will have all the information you need about getting her referred. If you don't know which chapter is local to you (some states share a chapter, some larger states have multiple chapters) MAW America's website has a zip code locator. There are four people who can recommend a child - a parent, the doctor, a social worker, or the child themselves. You should have no problem doing this as a parent, and they will walk you through the rest. The referral form is right on the website.

As mentioned above, make sure to look for ideas for wishes! A really good resource is the MAW websites themselves. They usually list their past wishes so you can look at what other kids wished for. When MAW volunteers come to your house to help the wish kid figure out what they want, they sometimes play the "wish game" which you can play yourself. All wishes usually fall into four categories: I wish to go, I wish to be, I wish to meet, and I wish to have. The wish game asks the kid "If you could go to any three places, where would you want to go? If you could be three different things/professions, what would they be, etc." Then they trim it down from there. Ex: "You said you would want to go to Disney World, Hawaii, and to Paris. If you could only pick one of those, what would it be?" Eventually, as the kid eliminates things they don't care that much about and start talking about what they are really passionate about, you get a good picture of what they want.


----------



## Blackcherry

Dose anyone know if the genie pass is giving at Disney or at gktw. We're local and our tickets are going to be at will-call. So will we get the genie there or do we need to see about getting it before hand?  Thanks


----------



## redberyl

Blackcherry said:


> Dose anyone know if the genie pass is giving at Disney or at gktw. We're local and our tickets are going to be at will-call. So will we get the genie there or do we need to see about getting it before hand?  Thanks


We had to go to an orientation our first night at gktw, and got our genie pass then.


----------



## nesser1981

Blackcherry said:


> Dose anyone know if the genie pass is giving at Disney or at gktw. We're local and our tickets are going to be at will-call. So will we get the genie there or do we need to see about getting it before hand?  Thanks


I wouldn't think they'd give it to you early.  We got ours from GKTW, but it's been 6 years, so I don't know how much has changed.  I'd contact your local MAW chapter and see what they say.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

I’m glad I found this thread. My coworker’s daughter was granted a Wish trip and they’ve never been to Disney and I’ve been asked for any tips or advice I can offer since I’ve been to WDW several times with my family (not on any Wish trips though). I know they will have a three day park hopper and will be staying at GKTW. I think MAW is handling her daughter’s specific request to meet and dine with Cinderella and they will have character meet and greets at GKTW and don’t have to worry about scheduling  fastpasses or lines. I helped her order some matching family shirts and a Cinderella outfit for her daughter. The mom has no interest in the Disboards as she said she felt it was overwhelming. I think she more so wants advice on how to go about touring and what to do or skip since they will have a three day park hopper ticket. Her daughter is an only child so they are able to completely focus on this trip being about what she is primarily interested in. She did ask me about the magic band and I told her it isn’t really necessary since they aren’t staying at a Disney resort and won’t have scheduled fast passes. Are there any specific tips I should give her? I am so excited for this family. This little girl is so awesome and deserving of this.


----------



## nesser1981

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> I’m glad I found this thread. My coworker’s daughter was granted a Wish trip and they’ve never been to Disney and I’ve been asked for any tips or advice I can offer since I’ve been to WDW several times with my family (not on any Wish trips though). I know they will have a three day park hopper and will be staying at GKTW. I think MAW is handling her daughter’s specific request to meet and dine with Cinderella and they will have character meet and greets at GKTW and don’t have to worry about scheduling  fastpasses or lines. I helped her order some matching family shirts and a Cinderella outfit for her daughter. The mom has no interest in the Disboards as she said she felt it was overwhelming. I think she more so wants advice on how to go about touring and what to do or skip since they will have a three day park hopper ticket. Her daughter is an only child so they are able to completely focus on this trip being about what she is primarily interested in. She did ask me about the magic band and I told her it isn’t really necessary since they aren’t staying at a Disney resort and won’t have scheduled fast passes. Are there any specific tips I should give her? I am so excited for this family. This little girl is so awesome and deserving of this.


I replied in your other post too, it's been 6 years since our Wish Trip, https://www.disboards.com/threads/k...bruary-27-march-4-2012.2889066/#post-44230847 but I doubt that much has changed.  You can read through our completed trip report, I tried to be pretty detailed.  Characters, she will want to meet some at the parks if she's into princesses.  Mickey, Pluto, Goofy and Belle where the only ones we met at GKTW.  But, we managed to meet over 40 characters during our trip.  We did 4 character meals, and they pretty much ushered us to the front of the line or to a Fast Pass entrance for rides/characters.


----------



## 2Pirates2Princesses

nesser1981 said:


> I replied in your other post too, it's been 6 years since our Wish Trip, https://www.disboards.com/threads/k...bruary-27-march-4-2012.2889066/#post-44230847 but I doubt that much has changed.  You can read through our completed trip report, I tried to be pretty detailed.  Characters, she will want to meet some at the parks if she's into princesses.  Mickey, Pluto, Goofy and Belle where the only ones we met at GKTW.  But, we managed to meet over 40 characters during our trip.  We did 4 character meals, and they pretty much ushered us to the front of the line or to a Fast Pass entrance for rides/characters.



Thank you. I am so excited for her family and they are very excited and grateful but I can tell the mom is a little overwhelmed with all there is to do in six days between the Disney park hoppers, Universal tickets, Sea World tickets and GKTW activities. I really want to offer good, supportive advice and suggestions considering the nature of this trip and the family’s circumstances.


----------



## nesser1981

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> Thank you. I am so excited for her family and they are very excited and grateful but I can tell the mom is a little overwhelmed with all there is to do in six days between the Disney park hoppers, Universal tickets, Sea World tickets and GKTW activities. I really want to offer good, supportive advice and suggestions considering the nature of this trip and the family’s circumstances.



It is a lot and GKTW is fantastic, my kids probably would have been happy if we just stayed there for the entire time.  Maybe have her read through our trip report, even if the other boards are too much, it will at least give her an idea of what to expect and any planning she may want to do.  

MAW did schedule our meal at CRT, but otherwise it was pretty up to me.  They did tell me how much money that we would receive so I could start planning our meals and budgeting.  I found that extremely helpful.  I think we may have spent $50 OOP for the entire week.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

2Pirates2Princesses said:


> I’m glad I found this thread. My coworker’s daughter was granted a Wish trip and they’ve never been to Disney and I’ve been asked for any tips or advice I can offer since I’ve been to WDW several times with my family (not on any Wish trips though). I know they will have a three day park hopper and will be staying at GKTW. I think MAW is handling her daughter’s specific request to meet and dine with Cinderella and they will have character meet and greets at GKTW and don’t have to worry about scheduling  fastpasses or lines. I helped her order some matching family shirts and a Cinderella outfit for her daughter. The mom has no interest in the Disboards as she said she felt it was overwhelming. I think she more so wants advice on how to go about touring and what to do or skip since they will have a three day park hopper ticket. Her daughter is an only child so they are able to completely focus on this trip being about what she is primarily interested in. She did ask me about the magic band and I told her it isn’t really necessary since they aren’t staying at a Disney resort and won’t have scheduled fast passes. Are there any specific tips I should give her? I am so excited for this family. This little girl is so awesome and deserving of this.



Glad you are helping them out! You are right with the fastpass thing, it's not necessary with the Genie pass, which puts Wish families in such a special position - they can literally do whatever they want without much planning. There are a few things to keep in mind though. They should check out the park opening and closing times, since rarely (mostly in the fall/winter for parties) a park will close early. Some characters have specific meeting times, so if you really want to meet one make sure you actually make it during a time they are available. Also take note of the some of the nighttime shows so they can plan if they want to see one of them. GKTW is a bit of a drive away (about 15-20 minutes, not counting the parking lots) so they should plan ahead if they want to go back for a nap or something similar.  They should also at least glance at some of the rides and shows and make a rough list of things they want to check out or things to avoid (if they are too intense and/or have height requirements). They also get tickets to Universal and SeaWorld, so they should take a look and see if there is anything at either park they want to check out. The only think the Genie pass doesn't help with is dining reservations. MAW might help with that one Cinderella meal, but they should also take a look and see if there is anything else they really want to check out. Usually, MAW provides some cash/gift cards to be used to some meals in parks and gifts. GKTW serves meals throughout the day, but it would be inconvenient to leave the park and come back to eat and for them to go back out again. Depending on their child's condition, they might enjoy booking something where they can sit down in the air conditioning for some time and be served instead of fighting the crowds at a quick service restaurant. All places are great with allergies and food issues, but the table service restaurants really do it best and have more options.

Speaking of GKTW, they really should plan some time, if not a day, just to enjoy the village. There is a party or event every night. In the morning they also have special activities like character meets and horseback riding. It really is a magical place and you can easily spend a day there between the activities, rides, pool, splash area, and events.


----------



## mkb3

So our social worker at the hospital notified us my daughter will be getting her wish!  As soon as my daughter found out she said yay Disney World, so no doubt that is what she picks.  We aren't done with treatment until summer, so hopefully we get to go first of December.  Since she was diagnosed during Christmas it will be nice to make new positive Christmas memories.  So my question after reading some of this thread is since we get the Genie pass there are no fast passes or magic bands?  The reason I ask this is my daughter isn't tall enough for Space Mountain and dislikes Pirates and Soarin (my two favorite rides).  Will my wife and I have to take turns waiting in line for these rides?


----------



## nesser1981

mkb3 said:


> So our social worker at the hospital notified us my daughter will be getting her wish!  As soon as my daughter found out she said yay Disney World, so no doubt that is what she picks.  We aren't done with treatment until summer, so hopefully we get to go first of December.  Since she was diagnosed during Christmas it will be nice to make new positive Christmas memories.  So my question after reading some of this thread is since we get the Genie pass there are no fast passes or magic bands?  The reason I ask this is my daughter isn't tall enough for Space Mountain and dislikes Pirates and Soarin (my two favorite rides).  Will my wife and I have to take turns waiting in line for these rides?



You shouldn't have to, I think you'll be able to just do the rider switch (I've never used a rider switch, but it's suppose to be easy).  At Disney, we were just told to use the fast pass entrances.  At Universal, they took us around to the back entrance of the rides.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

mkb3 said:


> So my question after reading some of this thread is since we get the Genie pass there are no fast passes or magic bands?  The reason I ask this is my daughter isn't tall enough for Space Mountain and dislikes Pirates and Soarin (my two favorite rides).  Will my wife and I have to take turns waiting in line for these rides?



I've seen parents/siblings take the Genie pass and go on a ride without the wish child, especially if it's a height/mobility issue. It shouldn't be a problem. You can still go into a fastpass line and use the child swap like normal. Also, don't give up on her going on Pirates and Soarin. Should could have a whole new perspective next year. Show her videos of the ride on YouTube so she can see the "scary" parts, as she may realize there is nothing to be too scared of. On a personal note, I didn't like Soarin much when I was younger, but it was because I hate IMAX (long story - just too bright and loud for me) and the fireworks sequence at the end of the original ride spooked me. Solution? Know when it was coming and close my eyes during that part. Also, if it helps with Space Mountain (another scary ride for young me) tell her it only goes something like 20 miles an hour!


----------



## alexandbrayden

Amy Ewell said:


> Hi my daughter Baylee was granted a MAW to DW and we leave in just over a week.  We are going Sept 6-12 and are so excited!!! I have found tons of helpful info here and some blogs from MAW families.  Hopefully I have everything planned to give my daughter the trip of a lifetime.  She just graduated high school and was granted her wish 2 weeks before her 18th birthday.  She has a rare congenital heart defect called L-Transposition, WPW, and Epstein's Anomoly but is doing well right now.  Headed to MAW tomorrow to pick up our itinerary and tickets.  We are adding aquatica and IFLY to our ticket package from GKTW.  Has anyone done IFLY?  It looks fun.  My one question is whether or not we will be able to stay for Mickeys not so scary Halloween party as it is happening the first night we will be there?  Anyone have any experience with this?


I noticed your daughter is older. My son is almost 13, and we're in the process of scheduling his wish. We were going to go to Italy, but his Cardio feels like it would be safer, he has a pacemaker, to stay here in the US. We've watched numerous videos on GKTW, and he said it just wasn't a right fit for him. What did your older daughter think of GKTW?


----------



## redberyl

alexandbrayden said:


> I noticed your daughter is older. My son is almost 13, and we're in the process of scheduling his wish. We were going to go to Italy, but his Cardio feels like it would be safer, he has a pacemaker, to stay here in the US. We've watched numerous videos on GKTW, and he said it just wasn't a right fit for him. What did your older daughter think of GKTW?


Gktw really is geared toward smaller kids. I have heard of older kids being granted accommdations at other resorts as part of their wish


----------



## mkb3

Good to know they allow other resorts.  My daughter would rather stay on property, but I haven't asked if that's a possibility as I feel guilty as this is a generous organization and I feel like we are being "picky"  Either way we are looking forward to it no matter where we stay.


----------



## nesser1981

mkb3 said:


> Good to know they allow other resorts.  My daughter would rather stay on property, but I haven't asked if that's a possibility as I feel guilty as this is a generous organization and I feel like we are being "picky"  Either way we are looking forward to it no matter where we stay.


You really spend very little time at GkTW, and it’s the fact they have the medical staff and provide you with all of your tickets to the different parks.  I wouldn’t let that bother you.  Plus, you’ll be staying in a large, 2 bedroom condo, maybe larger depending on your family size. 

They do have different evening activities for teens.  We just stopped in on Tuesday when we were there to visit.


----------



## Pridemom

alexandbrayden said:


> I noticed your daughter is older. My son is almost 13, and we're in the process of scheduling his wish. We were going to go to Italy, but his Cardio feels like it would be safer, he has a pacemaker, to stay here in the US. We've watched numerous videos on GKTW, and he said it just wasn't a right fit for him. What did your older daughter think of GKTW?


I was worried that GKTW would be boring to my older kids, ages 14 to 21, but they loved it. I just asked my now 16 year old and she said she probably loved it more than little kids. My now 20 year old said, “tell them your 18 year old freakin’ loved it.”

There are planned teen activities each evening. Movies in the theater. An arcade. Pools. And you can get pizza delivered to your villa.


----------



## LunaoftheRook

mkb3 said:


> Good to know they allow other resorts.  My daughter would rather stay on property, but I haven't asked if that's a possibility as I feel guilty as this is a generous organization and I feel like we are being "picky"  Either way we are looking forward to it no matter where we stay.



I don't remember where I read it, but I believe GKTW guests can get a decent discount at the Disney hotels while they are staying at GKTW. If it's something you child would like, maybe consider spending one night on property? Still, there is a lot of older kids to enjoy. There are Teen Nights every night for an hour for other teens to get together to do an activity (examples, the GKTW website says Sunday and Thursdays activity is archery tag and Tuesday and Saturday is laser tag). It looks like every other night or so there is a movie in theater. When I was volunteering there, the movie of the night was one of the Star Wars, definitely an older kid type movie. The pool is also huge and thus rarely feels too crowded, probably better than most on property pools. Plus, every trip is unique to what you like doing. If you are like me where you love getting to the parks as soon as they open and leave when they close, you will barely see much of the village anyway. If you go to SeaWorld or Universal, which traditionally closes earlier than Disney parks, spend the night exploring Disney Springs or the Boardwalk area, or, if you are able, get a reservation for a nicer dinner at one of the resorts. Also, no one is too old for unlimited ice cream!


----------



## mkb3

Thanks for the info.  My daughter is actually 6 and I believe she will actually enjoy GKTW once there.  We will for sure look into the hotel and maybe do that one of the non Disney days.


----------



## nesser1981

mkb3 said:


> Thanks for the info.  My daughter is actually 6 and I believe she will actually enjoy GKTW once there.  We will for sure look into the hotel and maybe do that one of the non Disney days.



My daughter was 6 and absolutely loved GKTW when we were on her wish trip.  If you're planning on visiting non-disney parks, you'll like that it's more centrally located too.


----------



## alexandbrayden

Pridemom said:


> I was worried that GKTW would be boring to my older kids, ages 14 to 21, but they loved it. I just asked my now 16 year old and she said she probably loved it more than little kids. My now 20 year old said, “tell them your 18 year old freakin’ loved it.”
> 
> There are planned teen activities each evening. Movies in the theater. An arcade. Pools. And you can get pizza delivered to your villa.




Thanks for the info. We've read a lot of comments from other families. I told my son that maybe one day we'd go back to Disney and stay on property, but we'd never again get to experience GKTW. He agreed so that's where we're staying. We're extending our trip for 3 more days, and I think we're going to try and stay at Universal and do the Halloween Horror Nights and Blue Man Group.


----------



## Nsaudra

We bought a magibands for the kids i think it was well worth it we have great video/ from a few rides that it took and added to our account.   That we couldnt get without. We added there tickets and they liked using it when hopping.   They are cheap enough.


----------



## Nsaudra

My son was 17 when we went to gtktw, he had a blast they have a teen night  and there is plenty to do. Video games all you can eat ice cream.... at the halloween party they gave him toys  model star wars, light sabers for him and his dad. They went horseback riding  we still did the largest candyland game... its amazing seeing the kid come out. Truly a magic place.  He missed a lot of that fooling around middle school stuff being sick.  He still uses his wish pillow and hes 21  now


----------



## Nsaudra

We are taking our kids to universal studios  in a few weeks, during our wish trip our son was not feeling well and we didnt get to really enjoy the studios like we planned... now going back brain tumor free. He still gets very tired easily  it looks like i cant count on the  guest assistance pass. I do have a doctors note that says he cant stand in quoue lines that we got for six flags.  Last time they didnt always look at our pass just his button and we all wore our wish shirts  any ideas on how to get a pass


----------



## wendow

I really don't know if this is the right place to post so please direct me otherwise if this is inappropriate. I just applied for a wish trip for my dd17. I applied a year ago but never heard back so a gal here on the DIS encouraged me to apply again. I did and got a call the next morning. I was shocked to say the least. I did tell my dd that I applied on her behalf but I've also told her she is unlikely to receive a wish trip.

She has chronic lyme disease. She's been sick for almost 3 years (though there were signs even before that). She's a high school senior this year but has been unable to take the college entrance tests, attend prom, get a job, had to drop a lot of her activities (piano since fingers don't work anymore and dance since her body hurts too bad) since she has been sick for so long (most of her high school years). Unable to do the things normal teens do. She has good days and bad days but never a great day and has not responded well to any treatments. I don't think Lyme is typically considered a 'life-threatening' diagnosis, though some do die from it, but most who cannot beat it are just doomed to a life of chronic pain and debilitation. I had been told that kid's with chronic illnesses were also eligible for wish trips but in reading more, it seems the diagnosis has to be 'life threatening'. Does anyone know how it works with chronic illnesses? It doesn't help that Lyme is not covered by insurance so we incur tons of medical bills. But when Make a Wish called, they wanted specialist names and numbers that they could talk to about my dd. Well, specialist don't treat this cause there is no insurance money in it for them. We have a naturopathic doc who does all the treatment and an MD who knows what is going on but she isn't in charge of treatment, and in all honesty, doesn't know much about lyme. She just tries to help where she can.

So, was it silly to apply? My dd could really use a morale booster. It's been a hard almost three years for her.


----------



## nesser1981

Nsaudra said:


> We are taking our kids to universal studios  in a few weeks, during our wish trip our son was not feeling well and we didnt get to really enjoy the studios like we planned... now going back brain tumor free. He still gets very tired easily  it looks like i cant count on the  guest assistance pass. I do have a doctors note that says he cant stand in quoue lines that we got for six flags.  Last time they didnt always look at our pass just his button and we all wore our wish shirts  any ideas on how to get a pass



Maybe ask in the main disability forum.  I’m not sure about the passes.


----------



## nesser1981

I don’t think it was silly to apply.  I’m not sure how it works.  My daughter had cancer, but we were finished with treatment when she went on her wish trip.

Good luck!!



wendow said:


> I really don't know if this is the right place to post so please direct me otherwise if this is inappropriate. I just applied for a wish trip for my dd17. I applied a year ago but never heard back so a gal here on the DIS encouraged me to apply again. I did and got a call the next morning. I was shocked to say the least. I did tell my dd that I applied on her behalf but I've also told her she is unlikely to receive a wish trip.
> 
> She has chronic lyme disease. She's been sick for almost 3 years (though there were signs even before that). She's a high school senior this year but has been unable to take the college entrance tests, attend prom, get a job, had to drop a lot of her activities (piano since fingers don't work anymore and dance since her body hurts too bad) since she has been sick for so long (most of her high school years). Unable to do the things normal teens do. She has good days and bad days but never a great day and has not responded well to any treatments. I don't think Lyme is typically considered a 'life-threatening' diagnosis, though some do die from it, but most who cannot beat it are just doomed to a life of chronic pain and debilitation. I had been told that kid's with chronic illnesses were also eligible for wish trips but in reading more, it seems the diagnosis has to be 'life threatening'. Does anyone know how it works with chronic illnesses? It doesn't help that Lyme is not covered by insurance so we incur tons of medical bills. But when Make a Wish called, they wanted specialist names and numbers that they could talk to about my dd. Well, specialist don't treat this cause there is no insurance money in it for them. We have a naturopathic doc who does all the treatment and an MD who knows what is going on but she isn't in charge of treatment, and in all honesty, doesn't know much about lyme. She just tries to help where she can.
> 
> So, was it silly to apply? My dd could really use a morale booster. It's been a hard almost three years for her.


----------



## mkb3

Does anyone know if the Genie Pass works during Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party since fast passes aren't used?


----------



## nesser1981

mkb3 said:


> Does anyone know if the Genie Pass works during Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party since fast passes aren't used?



I would think so.  You might have to make the CM aware you have one.  When we went out our daughter's trip sometimes the CM would notice her button and sometimes we'd have to go up and ask.  We never had any issues.  Although, we didn't do the special parties, but I'm sure you'd be fine.  You could call GKTW and see if they've heard any experiences where guest had issues.


----------



## mliberman

Hi all, I was pretty sure I had a DIS board name before but can't remember it etc.  Our child just got official approval for a wish trip through Dream Factory, we got soft approval in December but were just assigned our wish coordinator.  Our daughters biggest wish is to eat dinner with the princesses.  I managed to snag a meal at Akershus for breakfast but know she'd really like CRT.  Our coordinator said that she put us on a list at GKTW were we're at the told of the cancellation list, I was just curious how frequently this pans out to actually getting a reservation.  I'm kind of scanning for cancellations but haven't seen any myself.  Her trip is the second week in May. 

Thanks!


----------



## mkb3

mliberman said:


> Hi all, I was pretty sure I had a DIS board name before but can't remember it etc.  Our child just got official approval for a wish trip through Dream Factory, we got soft approval in December but were just assigned our wish coordinator.  Our daughters biggest wish is to eat dinner with the princesses.  I managed to snag a meal at Akershus for breakfast but know she'd really like CRT.  Our coordinator said that she put us on a list at GKTW were we're at the told of the cancellation list, I was just curious how frequently this pans out to actually getting a reservation.  I'm kind of scanning for cancellations but haven't seen any myself.  Her trip is the second week in May.
> 
> Thanks!



We were just assigned a coordinator this week too.  Excited the wheels are in motion!  I haven’t been since last year but Touring Plans had/has a reservation finder that we used and we got all the ADRs we wanted with that.  Another family we know went on their Wish trip in November and while wearing their shirts rheu were “worked into” the restaurants they wanted.


----------



## mliberman

mkb3 said:


> We were just assigned a coordinator this week too.  Excited the wheels are in motion!  I haven’t been since last year but Touring Plans had/has a reservation finder that we used and we got all the ADRs we wanted with that.  Another family we know went on their Wish trip in November and while wearing their shirts rheu were “worked into” the restaurants they wanted.


This is good to know.  I think that's ultimately our plan.  Our coordinator apparently is friends with cast members and she's got a huge surprise party planned for her and is greasing wheels to see if her friend is a cast member at the Orlando location when we go.  But since it was one of her big wishes I wanted to make sure we make it happen.


----------



## redberyl

mliberman said:


> Hi all, I was pretty sure I had a DIS board name before but can't remember it etc.  Our child just got official approval for a wish trip through Dream Factory, we got soft approval in December but were just assigned our wish coordinator.  Our daughters biggest wish is to eat dinner with the princesses.  I managed to snag a meal at Akershus for breakfast but know she'd really like CRT.  Our coordinator said that she put us on a list at GKTW were we're at the told of the cancellation list, I was just curious how frequently this pans out to actually getting a reservation.  I'm kind of scanning for cancellations but haven't seen any myself.  Her trip is the second week in May.
> 
> Thanks!


We've eaten at both CRT and Akershus, and Akershus is by far the better experience. CRT was really a let down. Reservations tend to open up most often the week before you go. For our wish trip we couldn't get reservations for be our guest; there was a cancellation the day before and we were able to get in.we weren't on a cancellation list at gktw (didn't think to ask), we found it on our own constantly checking the web site.  our second trip we wanted akershus and couldn't get it, but several spots opened up a few days before our trip and we got in. then our last trip we wanted to eat at the  bon voyage breakfast and couldn't get in, but a reservation opened up about a week before. so it seems people do cancel reservations fairly often, so keep checking especially once your trip gets close!


----------



## nesser1981

Our Wish coordinator called and set everything up for us with CRT, but we also went in Feb/Mar so it wasn’t as busy.  You could try calling the Disney reservation line or GKTW and see what they say as well.  Our daughter loved the princesses and that was her Wish, to meet the princesses.  The food was just ok. 



mliberman said:


> Hi all, I was pretty sure I had a DIS board name before but can't remember it etc.  Our child just got official approval for a wish trip through Dream Factory, we got soft approval in December but were just assigned our wish coordinator.  Our daughters biggest wish is to eat dinner with the princesses.  I managed to snag a meal at Akershus for breakfast but know she'd really like CRT.  Our coordinator said that she put us on a list at GKTW were we're at the told of the cancellation list, I was just curious how frequently this pans out to actually getting a reservation.  I'm kind of scanning for cancellations but haven't seen any myself.  Her trip is the second week in May.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## NH-to-FL

mliberman said:


> This is good to know. I think that's ultimately our plan. Our coordinator apparently is friends with cast members and she's got a huge surprise party planned for her and is greasing wheels to see if her friend is a cast member at the Orlando location when we go. But since it was one of her big wishes I wanted to make sure we make it happen.


Wishing you a  trip!   Make sure you also leave time to explore all that GKTW has to offer.  It is a special place.



nesser1981 said:


> Our Wish coordinator called and set everything up for us with CRT, but we also went in Feb/Mar so it wasn’t as busy. You could try calling the Disney reservation line or GKTW and see what they say as well. Our daughter loved the princesses and that was her Wisg, to meet the princesses. The food was just ok.



I second the idea of talking with GKTW.  I have heard of many magical things that they have been able to arrange.


----------



## mkb3

Met our wish granters Sunday and it's happening!!!  My daughter is excited and overwhelmed at the same time.  90% of the time it's Disney, but since she only gets one Wish she gets anxious wanting to make sure she chooses correctly.  Poor kid is just like me when making decisions.  I just tell her we want what she does, but her other wish (Aulani) while is expensive can be bought for with some planning and saving from Mom and Dad, but Give Kids the World and the Genie Pass is something we can't buy.  Her granters said this is normal with a lot of kids and they saw her excitement for Disney and feel that is the right choice.


----------



## NH-to-FL

mkb3 said:


> Met our wish granters Sunday and it's happening!!! My daughter is excited and overwhelmed at the same time. 90% of the time it's Disney, but since she only gets one Wish she gets anxious wanting to make sure she chooses correctly. Poor kid is just like me when making decisions. I just tell her we want what she does, but her other wish (Aulani) while is expensive can be bought for with some planning and saving from Mom and Dad, but Give Kids the World and the Genie Pass is something we can't buy. Her granters said this is normal with a lot of kids and they saw her excitement for Disney and feel that is the right choice.



I don't think you can go wrong with a visit to GKTW.  My wife and I volunteer there and it is truly a special place.  
Wishing your daughter a  visit, no matter where she choses.


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

Hi 
I'm a nurse on Friday I recommend my patient for maw. I received a call that day.  The person said they would call my patients mom on Monday and contact her doc on Monday.  Mom hasn't heard from them yet.  My question  is how long should I wait before I email them? How long does the process usually take? 
Thank you!


----------



## mkb3

Our daughter was referred in early Jan, we didn't hear from MAW until mid March.


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

mkb3 said:


> Our daughter was referred in early Jan, we didn't hear from MAW until mid March.


Thank you, I guess I need to be patient!


----------



## nesser1981

I think we called someone, whoever we were referred to, just to make contact once the referral was started. 

The whole processes for my daughter took about 6 months from start to finish to get everything started, approved and take the trip.

It also depends on how busy that Wish chapter is too.


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

nesser1981 said:


> I think we called someone, whoever we were referred to, just to make contact once the referral was started.
> 
> The whole processes for my daughter took about 6 months from start to finish to get everything started, approved and take the trip.
> 
> It also depends on how busy that Wish chapter is too.





Thank you! It's been just over two weeks since they called the first time. I guess I will give it a couple of  more weeks before I email or try and call them.


----------



## PrincessTeacher

mkb3 said:


> Does anyone know if the Genie Pass works during Mickey's Very Merry Christmas party since fast passes aren't used?


Yes!  The genie pass can be used! We were on our wish trip in September of 2017 and we bought passes to Mickey’s Halloween party, and we used the genie pass the whole night, plus you get the extra half day at Disney without using up one of your days!!


----------



## hailmarypoppins

We are having our wish reveal TOMORROW!! I am soooo excited. It's kind of been a whirl wind. We applied in April and like a week later the Magic Moments coordinator called me and said they wanted to do the wish reveal this weekend! We got the paperwork on Thursday and picked our three dates and mailed it back today. Now we are just waiting to find out when we will actually be going. 

DD is 4 years old and is one of 25 kids in the world with Smith Kingsmore Syndrome. 

DS is 6.

Neither know what is going to happen tomorrow.

It's been so hard to keep it a secret!!!


----------



## mkb3

How did the reveal go?

Saturday we attended Wish Night in Dallas and had a blast.  At the event they did a reveal for a little girl and it was awesome!!


----------



## mkb3

Friday we got the news we are going the week after Thanksgiving and then on Wednesday we got the news my WK is cancer free!!!!!  Fantastic week, cannot wait to hear what MAW has in store for a reveal.


----------



## disneyfan123

Our daughter just got told she is being granted a wish and she is choosing a week in Aulani in early 2020!


----------



## tinkslite

So, not everyone who knows me knows that I have a somewhat odd hobby. It isn't odd that I make quilts, that is something many women do. It is odd that I have turned it into my own form of charitable giving. 
I make photo quilts as gifts for family members, and friends. Using photos from childhood for graduation quilts, or wedding photos as a wedding gift quilt from our family. 
But in the past couple of years, I've been honored a few times to have a Make a Wish family (family of a Wish Child) share their precious photos from a granted wish, and turn those photos into a special quilt that an ill child can look at to remember the wish that allowed them to reclaim a little bit of their lost childhood. A memory quilt that can go to hospital with them and cover them with warmth and the memory of a happy time when they just got to be a kid. 
I love every single quilt I make. 
But these precious quilts are my favorites. I am truly honored and humbled that these families would share these photos with me, and allow me to be a small part of the magic of a wish.
If you are a parent in a Wish family, and willing to share the images of your wish magic with me, I would be honored to create a special quilt for your Wish Kid. PM me for info on Wish quilts. No charge!! This is not a sales pitch!! This is a way to stretch out the magic of the Wish.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

disneyfan123 said:


> Our daughter just got told she is being granted a wish and she is choosing a week in Aulani in early 2020!



*HOT DARN !!!!!!!*
I am so happy for her (and, of course her accompanying family members)!
Sometimes when I hear such stories, I sit here and have tears.

God Bless, and have a truly happy time!


----------



## starearedkid

So, unfortunately our daughter relapsed last year. She had her first make a wish trip to Disney when she was 3.5; (she is 7 now). Our social worker told us that she would qualify for a second wish through the Marty Lyons Foundation. Again, she wants to do Disney. However, since it is a second wish--she wouldn't stay at the GKTW or get the genie pass. It would also just be Disney. Has anyone used the Marty Lyons foundation for a second wish to Disney-what can we expect?


----------



## tink15823

Our daughter will be getting her dream trip from Sunshine Foundation. We will not be staying at the Dream Village . She will get $2000. toward her trip and we will cover the rest it’s so  generous . We are so grateful for the opportunities  to see her excited this last year has been harder than normal. In 2011 Autumn had a cheerleading accident in a pyramid and the coaches panicked and moved her . Autum has a short in her spinal cord that causes the brain to swell and seizures as well as hemiplegic migraine and Reflex  Neurovascular  Dystrophyand , late stage Lymes. So her conditions are chronic but this year it’s been on relapse after the other . I sat today and cried as I read through the boards you guys get it . For us she could be fine on moment and not able to speak , see  and pralized on her left side she may not know us . 

For all the families living on the roller coaster . May you have an amazing time full of memories and kindness. I’m so excited for our trip . Does anyone know if they have a person that works with Dream trips granted through Sunshine foundation?


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) Sunshine Foundation is a nice "camp". The are small, but *VERY CARING*.
2) Our Kiwanis Key Club (high school branch of Kiwanis) volunteers there frequently. 
3) You will be pleased with their attention to people with health issues.
4) Have fun and enjoy the trip . . . all of you!

*NOTE: Sunshine Foundation takes kids who have severe and chronic health problems, where as GKTW takes kids sponsored by Make-A-Wish and are *usually* terminal. A big difference, but they fill a very critical need, and they do it very well. We are highly proud of this organization.*


----------



## tink15823

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Sunshine Foundation is a nice "camp". The are small, but *VERY CARING*.
> 2) Our Kiwanis Key Club (high school branch of Kiwanis) volunteers there frequently.
> 3) You will be pleased with their attention to people with health issues.
> 4) Have fun and enjoy the trip . . . all of you!
> 
> *NOTE: Sunshine Foundation takes kids who have severe and chronic health problems, where as GKTW takes kids sponsored by Make-A-Wish and are *usually* terminal. A big difference, but they fill a very critical need, and they do it very well. We are highly proud of this organization.*


Please let them know how grateful we and so many others are for so many to take so much time and give . Truly some days it’s what keeps so many family going . This last week alone we had a minimum of 3 doctors appointments per day .


----------



## SirDuff

TheRustyScupper said:


> *NOTE: Sunshine Foundation takes kids who have severe and chronic health problems, where as GKTW takes kids sponsored by Make-A-Wish and are *usually* terminal. A big difference, but they fill a very critical need, and they do it very well. We are highly proud of this organization.*



Are you sure on that?  Definitely not true based on the sample on this thread (admittedly, it could be biased).  Many do have diseases that could/may be fatal, but it is definitely not true that most children have received a terminal diagnosis (I have a personal issue with referring to a person as "terminal", but admit that that is a person thing).


----------



## tink15823

SirDuff said:


> Are you sure on that?  Definitely not true based on the sample on this thread (admittedly, it could be biased).  Many do have diseases that could/may be fatal, but it is definitely not true that most children have received a terminal diagnosis (I have a personal issue with referring to a person as "terminal", but admit that that is a person thing).


Please accept my apology my intentions were to not offend anyone . I should have said more severe that would have been a better word . As I had posted in a previous post it was a very long couple of months wth hospital ,therapy appointment and doctors. Autumn had been paralyzed and in rigger for day which means I had to care for my child as if they were a stroke patient.


----------



## SirDuff

tink15823 said:


> Please accept my apology my intentions were to not offend anyone . I should have said more severe that would have been a better word . As I had posted in a previous post it was a very long couple of months wth hospital ,therapy appointment and doctors. Autumn had been paralyzed and in rigger for day which means I had to care for my child as if they were a stroke patient.



That wasn't directed at you (I've rewritten that a few times and cannot make it not sound snarky - please know it isn't meant that way).  Unless, I missed it, you didn't actually ever use the word "terminal".  It was directed at RustyScupper and his claim that children at GKTW have *usually* been diagnosed with a terminal illness.

I hope that you and your family have an amazing experience!


----------



## tink15823

We have a friend that had a child with  leukemia  when she was 2 and they got their wish poor mom did not realize they gave wish’s to children that were non terminally ill . The doctor read the fear on her face and explained that it wasn’t as it sounded . I’m  happy to say 24 years later that beautiful little girl took her babies on their first Disney trip September 2018 . So it’s definitely for children if many illness and parents that face way to much heartache and worries .


----------



## redberyl

our MAW chapter grants wishes to kids with conditions that are considered "life threatening." So not necessarily terminal illnesses, but with the potential to be.


----------



## tink15823

Can someone tell me if our daughter is eligible for a genie pass if her trip is through the Sunshine foundation?


----------



## lanejudy

I believe the Genie pass is only given out through GKTW.

Enjoy your Wish Trip!


----------



## Minnie Mouse2789

I am not a Wish tripper- but I have been in contact with this family- and it has touched my heart so! Go to the Minnie posts - this kid loves Minnie in June to see my conversation this week with the girl’s mother if you’re on Facebook and offer support!
https://m.facebook.com/pg/AddisFight/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## Nsaudra

starearedkid said:


> So, unfortunately our daughter relapsed last year. She had her first make a wish trip to Disney when she was 3.5; (she is 7 now). Our social worker told us that she would qualify for a second wish through the Marty Lyons Foundation. Again, she wants to do Disney. However, since it is a second wish--she wouldn't stay at the GKTW or get the genie pass. It would also just be Disney. Has anyone used the Marty Lyons foundation for a second wish to Disney-what can we expect?


I was checking up on you and how you are doing?  I hope you are  all doing well.
I would wish for Disneyland. Btw change it up.
But it was really nice visiting gtktw finding our star having ice cream  going to the party. None of that changes just cant stay there.  I'm so sorry that you are rebattleing this demon


----------



## starearedkid

Nsaudra said:


> I was checking up on you and how you are doing?  I hope you are  all doing well.
> I would wish for Disneyland. Btw change it up.
> But it was really nice visiting gtktw finding our star having ice cream  going to the party. None of that changes just cant stay there.  I'm so sorry that you are rebattleing this demon



Thank you so much. She is doing well, back in school, still on maintenance chemo for another year. But she is an amazing kid. I think because she battled it for so long--it is just part of her, she knows nothing else. (Diagnosed at 2.5; ended treatment at 5, relapsed at 6.5 and will end treatment at 8.5)

Marty Lyons did contact us, we are going to Disney in October--since we aren't staying at GKTW (because you can only stay there once), they are putting us up in a hotel. No genie pass this time, but we are super excited just to go on a vacation with family. (Since it is a second wish, and the foundation is a lot smaller--there were definitely MORE limitations on where/what kids could do)


----------



## TheRustyScupper

FOR PREVIOUS GKTW GUESTS . . . 

1) You can only stay at GKTW one per "Wish Granted Child".
2) However, as a alum, you can day-visit GKTW as many times as you wish.
3) If you ask very nicely, they have been know to arrange a *Genie Pass* for you at WDW.


----------



## redberyl

TheRustyScupper said:


> FOR PREVIOUS GKTW GUESTS . . .
> 
> 1) You can only stay at GKTW one per "Wish Granted Child".
> 2) However, as a alum, you can day-visit GKTW as many times as you wish.
> 3) If you ask very nicely, they have been know to arrange a *Genie Pass* for you at WDW.


Rusty, i had no idea they might give alumni a genie pass. Would i call in advance to ask this, or ask about it when we go back to visit the village?


----------



## SueM in MN

A LONG time ago, MAW was just granting wishes for children who were terminally ill (back in the last century - Ha! when I was in Nursing School). There have been a lot of medical advances since then and that changed quite a while ago.
The current term being used is « Critical illness » and, just before that, they used « life-threatening »
This screenshot is the eligibility from the Make-A-Wish website.



Make-A-Wish is probably the best known of the Wish Granting organizations that Disney supports.
In the past, kids on wish trips received a special Guest Assistance Card (GAC) from Guest Relations at Disney. It could be issued by Guest Relations staff who came to Give Kids the World Village or at a Guest Relations at the parks.
It allowed immediate access either thru the Fastpass line or a different entrance without waiting (which was different than the ‘regular’ GAC that allowed use of alternate entrances, but did not allow immediate access).
One of the things Disney found out was that the Special ‘Wish’ Card was being given out in Guest Relations in the parks to guests who were not on Wish trips. 

Disney discontinued GAC in October 2013 and replaced it with Disability Access Service (DAS) . The accommodation provided by DAS is waiting outside of the lines for guests who disability prevents waiting in the regular line.
Disney still has special access for kids on Wish trips and their families (Genie Pass).
To prevent abuse, the Genie Pass is issued thru the participating Wish programs, not by Disney Guest Relations.

This screenshot is from Disney World’s Community Programs page has information about the Wish granting organizations they support.




redberyl said:


> Rusty, i had no idea they might give alumni a genie pass. Would i call in advance to ask this, or ask about it when we go back to visit the village?


I have not heard of MAW alumni getting a Genie Pass. In the past, when I had emailed someone I knew in Guest Relations/Disability Services at WDW, I was told the ‘Wish’ Accommodation is a one time accommodation for people on a current Wish trip.
You could try calling the Give Kids the World number above, but I’d be very surprised if they give Genie passes to alumni.


----------



## chrisxtwo

TheRustyScupper said:


> FOR PREVIOUS GKTW GUESTS . . .
> 
> 1) You can only stay at GKTW one per "Wish Granted Child".
> 2) However, as a alum, you can day-visit GKTW as many times as you wish.
> 3) If you ask very nicely, they have been know to arrange a *Genie Pass* for you at WDW.



2) Alumni of GKTW are welcome to visit for the day 4 times per calendar year. It resets every January 1st. They are now requesting all alumni call or email ahead of their visit. Please visit the alumni section of their website for more information. 

3) Unfortunately, GKTW cannot offer Guest Assistance passes to alumni.


----------



## Nsaudra

starearedkid said:


> Thank you so much. She is doing well, back in school, still on maintenance chemo for another year. But she is an amazing kid. I think because she battled it for so long--it is just part of her, she knows nothing else. (Diagnosed at 2.5; ended treatment at 5, relapsed at 6.5 and will end treatment at 8.5)
> 
> Marty Lyons did contact us, we are going to Disney in October--since we aren't staying at GKTW (because you can only stay there once), they are putting us up in a hotel. No genie pass this time, but we are super excited just to go on a vacation with family. (Since it is a second wish, and the foundation is a lot smaller--there were definitely MORE limitations on where/what kids could do)



We go back every year to visit gtktw. My kidslike going on Thursdays nights christmas party.  The alumni is treated so well  apart from sleeping there you wouldn't know  we were not there on a wish trip.    The das pass works well  it's not a genie pass but it's the next best thing.   Again I'm sorry that you have to go back this way. But I hope it lets your family have the rest you deserve.


----------



## kokomos

My granddaughter is 14 months with terminal brain cancer with a few months to left. The Dr at St Jude’s said we should take her now. Disney compassion has donated 2 tickets for the parents. I booked all of us a place offsite. Since make a wish doesn’t offer anything to children that young is there anyway to get a genie pass? We will be there next week.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

kokomos said:


> My granddaughter is 14 months with terminal brain cancer with a few months to left. The Dr at St Jude’s said we should take her now. Disney compassion has donated 2 tickets for the parents. I booked all of us a place offsite. Since make a wish doesn’t offer anything to children that young is there anyway to get a genie pass? We will be there next week.


Maybe not a genie pass but I'd go to Guest Relations and request a GAC card. 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/guests-with-disabilities/attraction-access/ Explain your situation. Also take advantage of the Baby Care centers if you just need to get out of the sun and rest a while. What type of brain tumor does your granddaughter have? DIPG??? I'm so sorry!!! I hope you all make some great memories at Disneyworld. Hugs!


----------



## kokomos

She has ATRT.she had 12 new tumors form between Feb and May scans.  Thank you for the link. Is the a difference between DAS and GAC?


----------



## gap2368

kokomos said:


> She has ATRT.she had 12 new tumors form between Feb and May scans.  Thank you for the link. Is the a difference between DAS and GAC?


There is no GAC only the DAS so sorry to hear about your little one


----------



## lanejudy

To my knowledge, one's trip must be associated with a participating wish-granting agency to obtain a "Genie Pass" at GKTW.  GAC (Guest Assistance Card) was the prior program; the current is DAS (Disability Access Service).  The first post of this thread explains how it works at WDW (you can ignore the rest of the lengthy discussion).  I hope you are able to make some wonderful memories with your little one!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

kokomos said:


> My granddaughter is 14 months with terminal brain cancer with a few months to left. The Dr at St Jude’s said we should take her now. Disney compassion has donated 2 tickets for the parents. I booked all of us a place offsite. Since make a wish doesn’t offer anything to children that young is there anyway to get a genie pass? We will be there next week.


I am so sorry for you and your family, As a parent of a  child  with Brain cancer/Tumors I know what kind of things you are going through.  I know there is no way to get you a genie pass, but the DAS they give you is great.   I really suggest making family trip shirts that say something like  "so and so"  wish trip.  The only thing  DAS  cant help with is with meeting characters, I found  the shirts go a long way with helping your cause.. the cast member helpers  are really nice if you go up and tell them they may help you.   The shirts bring attention to why you are there with out words.


----------



## mom2jandjands

Sorry if you read this in the other thread I started, but I realized this is probably a better place for this question.

If your child wishes for something that leads to a trip to GKTW, how much does the actual wording of the wish impact the experience?  

For example, if there are three kids, and one wishes "to go to Harry Potter World", a second wishes to "meet all the princesses" and a third wishes "to touch a dolphin", are their trips modified in some way to reflect the differences, or do they all get the same thing?


----------



## ChanaC

mom2jandjands said:


> Sorry if you read this in the other thread I started, but I realized this is probably a better place for this question.
> 
> If your child wishes for something that leads to a trip to GKTW, how much does the actual wording of the wish impact the experience?
> 
> For example, if there are three kids, and one wishes "to go to Harry Potter World", a second wishes to "meet all the princesses" and a third wishes "to touch a dolphin", are their trips modified in some way to reflect the differences, or do they all get the same thing?



Former MAW and GKTW volunteer here - I believe (not 100% positive) that anytime a kid wishes for something related to the Orlando theme parks, the wish organization can arrange a stay at GKTW. Every GKTW family gets the standard pack of 3 tickets to Disney, 2 to Universal, and 1 to SeaWorld. So in your example, the kids who wished to visit the Wizarding World of HP at Universal and to meet the princesses at Disney would get the same pack of tickets. For that third example, there are a few places where kids can swim/meet dolphins, so the wish organization may only send them to Orlando if the wish is to specifically swim with dolphins at Discovery Cove. As a note, I know that a lot of dolphin wishes happen in the Florida Keys. So if that third kid wished to go to Discovery Cove, the wish organization would buy the family a separate set of tickets, and they would probably still get their Disney/Universal/SeaWorld tickets as well. Legoland wishes are also very popular, and I think families/wish organizations can just special request the tickets from GKTW (Legoland seems to donate a set of tickets, you just need to ask for them specifically).


----------



## Hmay20

First time posting and not sure if I'm even in the right thread. Or how to get to the right one. My son has been approved and scheduled for his maw trip to gktw and disney. We are leaving August 16-22nd. I got the email two weeks ago. We haven't heard anything since ,except the day after the confirmation email I got a message saying it was our wish granters last day.. Anyone else got through this do we have to start over???


----------



## Hmay20

Hmay20 said:


> First time posting and not sure if I'm even in the right thread. Or how to get to the right one. My son has been approved and scheduled for his maw trip to gktw and disney. We are leaving August 16-22nd. I got the email two weeks ago. We haven't heard anything since ,except the day after the confirmation email I got a message saying it was our wish granters last day.. Anyone else got through this do we have to start over???


Just got the phone call we will be leaving as planned... We are so excited


----------



## Hmay20

Sorry for all the questions but I want to be prepared as much as I possibly can , especially traveling with 4 kids (2 with complex needs). I know we don't necessarily need the magic bands but I heard some rides you need them for the pictures. Is this true? Should I buy one or one for everyone?? Do magicshots need the magic band too?? TIA


----------



## ChanaC

The magic bands are read by a sensor inside the ride vehicle and the photos get automatically added to your My Disney Experience account. However, they still have the "old fashioned" version where you get out of the ride and add the photos to your card. So basically, the Magic Band lets you skip a step, but it is totally not necessary. Disney gives wish families free photos, and you will have a card to add the photos to. The CMs at the photo stations at the end of the ride will be more than happy to make sure you get those photos.

And no, you don't need magic bands for the magic shots. Those are taken by the photographers around the park. You are given a photopass card and they will digitally add photos to it when they are done taking your pictures. Generally, any photographer who isn't with a character and isn't using a tripod can take magic shots - sometimes they will take them without you realizing it, but be sure to ask for them as well.  

Personally, I don't think you will need magic bands, nor will them be really worth it. You will only use them while entering the park and when getting those photos. Most people use them more frequently for fastpasses, but would be using them (you will be given a Genie pass, which is just a card you show to CMs as you get in line).


----------



## Hmay20

Thank you so much


----------



## mkb3

Magic Bands aren't needed on a wish trip, but it REALLY helps with the Photo Pass you are given.


----------



## Disneyfin09

Hi my son has been accepted for Make a wish He wants to be a Disney animator. They have mentioned staying at Art of Animation resort.. Can any one advice what happens now please Dr has signed forms ect I have a very excited little boy im just scared it may not go to plan x


----------



## mkb3

Disneyfin09 said:


> Hi my son has been accepted for Make a wish He wants to be a Disney animator. They have mentioned staying at Art of Animation resort.. Can any one advice what happens now please Dr has signed forms ect I have a very excited little boy im just scared it may not go to plan x



Once doctors approve the wish things move pretty fast.  Your wish coordinator or granters may reach out soon with plans if you have already given them preferred dates.  While Art of Animation is a great resort, I cannot emphasize enough how awesome Give Kids the World is.  I've been to both and hands down would pick GKTW and you can always visit Art of Animation on your trip to look around.


----------



## ChanaC

mkb3 said:


> Once doctors approve the wish things move pretty fast.  Your wish coordinator or granters may reach out soon with plans if you have already given them preferred dates.  While Art of Animation is a great resort, I cannot emphasize enough how awesome Give Kids the World is.  I've been to both and hands down would pick GKTW and you can always visit Art of Animation on your trip to look around.



Adding that yes, things should move quickly from now. If you already meet your wish granters, the next step is probably just picking dates. Also adding that Give Kids the World is an amazing, once in a life time opportunity. AoA is a nice hotel, but other than some sketches from the animators and some statues and decorations around the property, I don't know if it will really adds to the "be a Disney animator wish". It's a fun resort to visit, and they offer character drawing classes in the lobby, so if you do end up staying in GKTW you can definitely stop by for a few hours. AoA is now connected by the Skyliner so it's easy to get to from both Hollywood Studios and Epcot. Also, if you visit Animal Kingdom, make sure to take the train to Rafiki's Planet Watch. They are also doing drawing classes back there of Disney animal characters.

Also, did you already meet with your Wish Granters? If your son's wish is to be a Disney animator, let them know! They might be able to make his wish a visit to the Disney or Pixar studios to meet the animators! That would be a really cool wish!


----------



## Disneyfin09

Hello  Thank you for getting back to me... The wish ladies suggested the Hotel  Yes That is what he asked for we didn't expect them to say Florida but that's what was on the email from the wish granter when she confirmed paper work was going to the Dr. He would be so so happy going to Pixar. We have been to Florida a few times to international drive but never Disney even though we have been to a park everytime we visit 
Thanks again


----------



## Disneyfan754321

Kinda sad day for GTKTW 
Dear Volunteer Friends,

It is with a sad and heavy heart that I must share some devastating news both for me personally and for our entire Village family.

Unforeseen circumstances directly related to COVID-19 have resulted in Give Kids The World having to remain closed. The Make-A-Wish Foundation, our majority wish-granting partner which accounts for 84% of our wish families, has notified us that due to COVID-19, it will not be scheduling any wishes that involve travel or large groups until a vaccine is in wide use.  In addition, although the theme parks are reopening, we are uncertain as to when they will be able to welcome vulnerable guests, including our wish children.

As a result, the Village will remain closed for an undetermined period of time. Unfortunately, this means we must lay off the majority of our staff effective Saturday, June 27, 2020. We will also be pausing all volunteer shifts until further notice.

A small team will remain to ensure the safety and security of the Village and to nurture our relationships with you, our volunteers, wish granting organizations, wish families, donors and other partners – as well as to prepare for our eventual reopening.

We will continue to honor our commitment to never turn a wish child away. If there is a rush wish prior to our reopening, we will work with our wish granting partners to fulfill that wish.

I promise you that I will work tirelessly to find a way to bring back families as soon as possible.

I am truly grateful for your passion and support for the Village and our wish families. Please know that I am holding you close to my heart during this closure.  If you have any questions you may contact Volunteer Services at volunteer@gktw.org.  As always, I am also available for you at any time.

Take care and stay well.

With all my love and gratitude,

Pamela Landwirth
President & CEO


----------



## mkb3

I continue to pray for any family here still waiting for their Child's one true wish to be fulfilled by going to Disney World/GKTW.  My heart hurts knowing what you have been through and the disappointment this whole situation has caused.  A WISH trip to Disney is such a magical experience that the whole family will cherish for a lifetime.  If you have been to WDW before trust me when I say a WISH Trip blows any other visit out of the water.  If you are blessed enough to be able to wait I cannot recommend that option enough.


----------



## jnrrt

Has anyone heard any news from their Make a Wish chapters?  We were told no travel until Sept. 1, but I'm expecting that to be extended.

Our son is stable right now, and we can't go in a pandemic anyway, so we are hoping to be allowed just to wait and do it later, but some other friends waiting for wishes have told me they might have to choose something else.


----------



## mkb3

I became a Wish Granter after our Wish Trip and yesterday we were told Domestic Travel and Celebrity Wishes will not start up again until August of 2021.


----------



## jnrrt

Oh, my.  I thought it would be a while, but not another year.  That's really sad.  Seriously - he has already been approved for a year and a half.  Well, here's hoping they will allow us to continue waiting then - he really doesn't want the other options offered.  Not the most important thing, for sure, but another sad, disappointing thing in this really crazy, hard time.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

GKTW is open again.

News release:


Jan 17th, 2021 [Kissimmee, FL]
Nearly 10 months to the day that it closed temporarily due to the COVID-19 pandemic, Give Kids The World Village in Kissimmee has reopened its whimsical gates!  Wish families began arriving today to the Village, an 89-acre nonprofit resort that provides transformative weeklong wish vacations to critically ill children and their families at no cost. Since 1986, the Village has welcomed more than 176,000 families from all 50 states and 76 countries – with more than 6,000 wishes postponed due to the closure.
“Children with critical illnesses face countless appointments, treatments and hospital stays, and they are often told “no” due to the limitations of their illness. We are thrilled to be able to get back to our mission of providing wish children and their families with a magical week of “yes” where they can forget their worries, experience joy, and spend priceless time together,” said Give Kids The World President and CEO Pamela Landwirth.
With safety as its number one priority, Give Kids The World Village will be taking a thoughtful, phased approach to reopening, beginning with a limited number of families and gradually growing its occupancy over time. Nemours Children’s Hospital experts led by pediatric infectious disease clinician and researcher Kenneth A. Alexander, MD, PhD, worked closely with Give Kids The World to develop the nonprofit’s comprehensive COVID-19 safety plan, which has been in effect at the Village since March.
Rated Four Stars by Charity Navigator – with 90 cents of every dollar donated going directly to program services, Give Kids The World Village was created by Holocaust survivor Henri Landwirth with an objective of never turning a wish child away. When wish-granting organizations receive a request from a critically ill child who wants to visit Central Florida, Give Kids The World fulfills the wish – providing each child and his/her family with a magical weeklong stay at absolutely no cost. Each family receives transportation, accommodations in one of the Village’s 166 storybook residential villas, all meals and snacks, nightly entertainment, donated tickets to Orlando’s world-class theme parks and attractions, and priceless interactive experiences at the Village. 
Thanks to the outpouring of support from Village partners, volunteers, Board members, wish granting organizations and staff, the Village will celebrate its 35th anniversary on March 7, 2021.  For more information, visit www.gktw.org.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

...


----------



## butterflygirl3

I hope this is the right place to ask. My son had been approved for a wish through Dream Factory. We were told that he didn't qualify to stay at GKTW. Does anyone know then where we will stay? Will they allow us to stay on Disney Property? Thanks so much


----------



## lanejudy

Congrats to your son!  Not all wish-granting organizations partner with GKTW and/or WDW.  You might check with Dream Factory.  Their website does show they partner with GKTW so I'm not sure why he wouldn't "qualify" to stay there unless they simply have a backlog of wishes after being closed.  When they can, the wish-granters prefer to stay at GKTW for budgetary purposes.  If his wish specifically indicates he wants to stay at a WDW resort, I believe they will make that happen.


----------



## Pridemom

butterflygirl3 said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask. My son had been approved for a wish through Dream Factory. We were told that he didn't qualify to stay at GKTW. Does anyone know then where we will stay? Will they allow us to stay on Disney Property? Thanks so much


It’s hard to say. That probably depends on your local chapter. Marriott is a Dream Factory partner, so the Swam/Dolphin might be an option. My daughter was approved to stay at GKTW even though her condition is autoimmune. It might depend on various factors. Will you still be eligible to access GKTW facilities? It is amazing to visit.


----------



## butterflygirl3

Pridemom said:


> It’s hard to say. That probably depends on your local chapter. Marriott is a Dream Factory partner, so the Swam/Dolphin might be an option. My daughter was approved to stay at GKTW even though her condition is autoimmune. It might depend on various factors. Will you still be eligible to access GKTW facilities? It is amazing to visit.


No, I don't believe so. I'll be honest I am a little bummed because Ive heard its amazing but Im just glad we get to do Disney .


----------



## butterflygirl3

His wish coordinator said because his condition is not critical we can't stay at GKTW but we are doing Disney. Im sure she will tell us Im just antsy to know .


----------



## Pridemom

butterflygirl3 said:


> His wish coordinator said because his condition is not critical we can't stay at GKTW but we are doing Disney. Im sure she will tell us Im just antsy to know .


I totally understand. I hope your son’s trip is amazing. My kids still talk about the trip we took.


----------



## zil0902

butterflygirl3 said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask. My son had been approved for a wish through Dream Factory. We were told that he didn't qualify to stay at GKTW. Does anyone know then where we will stay? Will they allow us to stay on Disney Property? Thanks so much


Hi Butterflygirl3! My two children have Type 1 Diabetes and we are going on a wish trip through Dream Factory at the end of May. Initially we were told that we would be staying at GKTW but then were told we did not qualify. We are staying in a time share that is donated to the organization at the Legacy Resorts - Orland/Kissimmee. We are so excited about our trip, but as a planner I've really been struggling with the lack of information made available to me by the organization. I'm trying to stay calm and let things roll, but it's difficult to not know any flight info, whether we can check bags or have carry-ons, or any info regarding meals/spending money. I feel very rude questioning them, as the whole thing is amazing and I don't want to be perceived as ungrateful. I did talk to another mom from Kansas City (we live in Upstate NY) who had also stayed at the Legacy Resort, so I learned a little about the facility and the amenities of the villa (if it's the same one, I'm not sure of that). Hoping so, because it will have a kitchen and laundry which should help with some of the previous cost related items I listed. When is your trip?


----------



## butterflygirl3

zil0902 said:


> Hi Butterflygirl3! My two children have Type 1 Diabetes and we are going on a wish trip through Dream Factory at the end of May. Initially we were told that we would be staying at GKTW but then were told we did not qualify. We are staying in a time share that is donated to the organization at the Legacy Resorts - Orland/Kissimmee. We are so excited about our trip, but as a planner I've really been struggling with the lack of information made available to me by the organization. I'm trying to stay calm and let things roll, but it's difficult to not know any flight info, whether we can check bags or have carry-ons, or any info regarding meals/spending money. I feel very rude questioning them, as the whole thing is amazing and I don't want to be perceived as ungrateful. I did talk to another mom from Kansas City (we live in Upstate NY) who had also stayed at the Legacy Resort, so I learned a little about the facility and the amenities of the villa (if it's the same one, I'm not sure of that). Hoping so, because it will have a kitchen and laundry which should help with some of the previous cost related items I listed. When is your trip?


Thank you for this!!!!! We haven't even picked our dates yet because we were just approved. We are wanting to do this year and the 2 dates tentatively we have are in July and November ( I work in a school). I am just a planner and all the unknowns make me anxious. I feel sooooo rude too asking questions because like you said they are doing this for us. I don't want to be greedy but part of what my son thinks of Disney is the hotel and pools on sight. We live in St. Louis. When is your trip?


----------



## zil0902

It is a weird dynamic, at least we are not alone. I think almost everyone that receives a trip like this is in the same boat, torn between a need for information and to plan and extreme gratitude!

Our trip is coming up, we arrive in Orlando 5/30 and stay until 6/5. They gave us a three day pass to Disney, we are doing MK on Monday (only day available, I had to ask them to give me the tickets a few weeks ago so we could reserve parks), AK on Tuesday, Relax at the resort day on Wednesday with a reservation at the Boathouse at Disney Springs for dinner, Epcot on Thursday, and we are driving to Clearwater Beach on Friday for the day.  Dream Factory offered us additional passes to Universal, SeaWorld, Kennedy Space Center, but my kids thought a relaxation day to chill and do homework made sense (who are these kids?) and we love the ocean so a beach day was a definite for us (they are renting us a car for the week). I elected for Clearwater, even though it's an hour further than Cocoa Beach, my kids have never seen white sand and blue water like the Gulf of Mexico. 

Getting the tickets transferred online so I could make park reservations was not smooth. Unfortunately, Hollywood Studios was already booked up by the time we were able to reserve parks, but we are just as excited about AK. I had to purchase magic bands to put our reservations on as we believed that to be necessary? I'm honestly not sure if I could have just used the My Disney Experience App or not, but $60 seemed fair for 3 days at Disney. 

They gave me the flight info on Friday, which put my mind more at ease. I had a lot of questions regarding the flight itself (layovers, times) and if we were able to check bags or if that was extra. In the email my contact told me to ask her anything, we are meeting up in a week or two to do paperwork before the trip, if they don't address expenses, that is my last question. I feel so rude asking them if they are giving us money for meals etc., but I need to budget for it if not. 

My advice (as I live through this situation myself and try to take it also) is to be transparent with your son. Tell him you don't have control over every aspect of the vacation, so some things may not be as you expect, but that can also be exciting and cool, as they might be even better! Part of the fun is to let the magic happen and to enjoy time with your family. I'm trying very hard to have this be a stress free trip filled with gratitude. 

You could try talking to your contact about staying on site at Disney. My limited experience with Dream Factory leads me to believe that they tend to work with donations as much as possible. It sounds like the timeshare we are staying in gets utilized frequently in Orlando if GKTW is not an option. Even though it's not on site, the resort seems pretty decent, lots of pools and splash pads. 
As far as your dates, my understanding is that November is a bit busier at Disney, but many of the new attractions will be open and running then. We will hopefully be that much further away from COVID, with more people vaccinated and less restrictions. July is also incredibly hot. I have done quite a bit of Disney research, and if I were given the option to choose, personally, I'd pick November. 

I will come back to this thread and let you know the outcome of our trip. Keep us updated on yours also, I hope your son has an amazing time and gets to feel just like a kid for a little while with some of the stress of chronic illness suspended for a short time.


----------



## lanejudy

zil0902 said:


> I had to purchase magic bands to put our reservations on as we believed that to be necessary? I'm honestly not sure if I could have just used the My Disney Experience App or not, but $60 seemed fair for 3 days at Disney.


I am SOOO sorry you were led to believe MagicBands were necessary.  You could use the new app, or simply obtain a hard plastic ticket when you arrive.

But I like your attitude about rolling with the unknown!  Disney is such a "planned" vacation destination that it must be very hard to not have that ability for a Wish trip.  I'm sure it will be awesome!


----------



## zil0902

Thank you for clarifying regarding Magic Bands. 

The first time we went to Disney 11 years ago, planning the trip was over half the fun for me. It's very uncomfortable to not know so many things and to not have control, but I'm trying to let go and enjoy it more. You are right, it will be awesome  It's Disney!


----------



## butterflygirl3

zil0902 said:


> It is a weird dynamic, at least we are not alone. I think almost everyone that receives a trip like this is in the same boat, torn between a need for information and to plan and extreme gratitude!
> 
> Our trip is coming up, we arrive in Orlando 5/30 and stay until 6/5. They gave us a three day pass to Disney, we are doing MK on Monday (only day available, I had to ask them to give me the tickets a few weeks ago so we could reserve parks), AK on Tuesday, Relax at the resort day on Wednesday with a reservation at the Boathouse at Disney Springs for dinner, Epcot on Thursday, and we are driving to Clearwater Beach on Friday for the day.  Dream Factory offered us additional passes to Universal, SeaWorld, Kennedy Space Center, but my kids thought a relaxation day to chill and do homework made sense (who are these kids?) and we love the ocean so a beach day was a definite for us (they are renting us a car for the week). I elected for Clearwater, even though it's an hour further than Cocoa Beach, my kids have never seen white sand and blue water like the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Getting the tickets transferred online so I could make park reservations was not smooth. Unfortunately, Hollywood Studios was already booked up by the time we were able to reserve parks, but we are just as excited about AK. I had to purchase magic bands to put our reservations on as we believed that to be necessary? I'm honestly not sure if I could have just used the My Disney Experience App or not, but $60 seemed fair for 3 days at Disney.
> 
> They gave me the flight info on Friday, which put my mind more at ease. I had a lot of questions regarding the flight itself (layovers, times) and if we were able to check bags or if that was extra. In the email my contact told me to ask her anything, we are meeting up in a week or two to do paperwork before the trip, if they don't address expenses, that is my last question. I feel so rude asking them if they are giving us money for meals etc., but I need to budget for it if not.
> 
> My advice (as I live through this situation myself and try to take it also) is to be transparent with your son. Tell him you don't have control over every aspect of the vacation, so some things may not be as you expect, but that can also be exciting and cool, as they might be even better! Part of the fun is to let the magic happen and to enjoy time with your family. I'm trying very hard to have this be a stress free trip filled with gratitude.
> 
> You could try talking to your contact about staying on site at Disney. My limited experience with Dream Factory leads me to believe that they tend to work with donations as much as possible. It sounds like the timeshare we are staying in gets utilized frequently in Orlando if GKTW is not an option. Even though it's not on site, the resort seems pretty decent, lots of pools and splash pads.
> As far as your dates, my understanding is that November is a bit busier at Disney, but many of the new attractions will be open and running then. We will hopefully be that much further away from COVID, with more people vaccinated and less restrictions. July is also incredibly hot. I have done quite a bit of Disney research, and if I were given the option to choose, personally, I'd pick November.
> 
> I will come back to this thread and let you know the outcome of our trip. Keep us updated on yours also, I hope your son has an amazing time and gets to feel just like a kid for a little while with some of the stress of chronic illness suspended for a short time.


Thank you for this!!!!!!  You are soooooo right!!!! We are super grateful for this trip. I just want to know what's going on but I don't want to bug anyone. We are going to have an amazing time I know no matter where we stay. I will keep coming back to this board to see how your trip went. Thank you for all your info I greatly appreciate it. The beach sounds amazing!!! Have Sooooo much fun!!!!!


----------



## GeekzRus

We had our youngling's trip back in the beginning of April. We did stay at GKTW however the organization that raised funds for the trip made it explicit not for us to call it a Wish trip but a dream trip. GKTW was awesome even if we had a few hiccups during the trip. But we plan on trying to go back in November to celebrate end of treatment. He has never been so happy before and it was truly amazing to see that.


----------



## TheRustyScupper

GeekzRus said:


> . . . the organization that raised funds for the trip made it explicit not for us to call it a Wish trip but a dream trip . . .


1. Only Make-A-Wish is to use the term "Wish Trip". 
2. MAW does not want GKTW to become confused.


----------



## GeekzRus

OMG! Glad someone said this! The organization that granted what they call Dream or Campaign as they run a campaign but work with GKTW. Only part that gets confusing is on GKTW contract you sign upon checkin and checkout refer to it as a wish. And if you do get granted it Make-A-Wish considers it a wish. Campaign One at A Time did his


----------



## ssmith00

Hello! I'm brand new to this board/forum. I have so many questions but I'll introduce myself first. My name is Sharon, and my 8 year old daughter Abigail has been granted a Make-a-Trip to Disney World. We live in Amarillo, TX. We were originally supposed to go sometime in 2020 but obviously that didn't happen. We just found out it the past couple weeks that we are approved and given tentative dates of Sept 19-24. I'm panicking a little bit! We've done Disneyland once a few years ago but we've never been to Disney World. We have 7 kids (Abigail is #3), ages 11-1. We also have extended family (sister+5 kids, grandparents) that want to join us. I have a lot of unanswered questions about that, and I don't want to keep bugging our wish coordinator.  I don't even know where to start! I tried reading through these boards but got overwhelmed with so much info/posts and could really use some help.

First off: is it even possible to see all the Disney parks+Universal in the time that we will be there? It just doesn't seem long enough. Or do we just need to pick what we are most interested in? Obviously there is a big range of interest even just with my own kids.

2. Someone told me that grandparents could stay with us at the GKtW Village- is that still true? Or do they need to find somewhere else?

3. Is it better for my sister's family to stay near the village- are they able to ride transportation with us? Or would they be better of staying on a Disney property and meeting us at the oark every day? How much will they be able to do with us at the parks? Can they come visit the Village?

I guess that's enough to start with. Any tips or help would be so appreciated. We are nervous about traveling with such a big group and not losing any of our kids and it seems like it's coming up so quick!


----------



## NH-to-FL

ssmith00 said:


> Hello! I'm brand new to this board/forum. I have so many questions but I'll introduce myself first. My name is Sharon, and my 8 year old daughter Abigail has been granted a Make-a-Trip to Disney World. We live in Amarillo, TX. We were originally supposed to go sometime in 2020 but obviously that didn't happen. We just found out it the past couple weeks that we are approved and given tentative dates of Sept 19-24. I'm panicking a little bit!


First, to DISBoards and the Make a wish forum!

How wonderful to hear about your upcoming trip to GKTW and Disney World.   GKTW is a very special place and I am sure you will have a great time there.   My wife and I have had the honor to volunteer at GKTW many times during our snowbird winters in Florida and have met many wonderful people there.

You ask a number of questions concerning arrangements at GKTW.  Once you have confirmation of your visit I would absolutely encourage you to contact GKTW directly and talk with them.   They have special staff to help make your Wish visit as special as possible.

I am sure you have already visited the GKTW.org web site but if not, take a look and you will see some of the great things that GKTW has to offer.



ssmith00 said:


> First off: is it even possible to see all the Disney parks+Universal in the time that we will be there? It just doesn't seem long enough. Or do we just need to pick what we are most interested in? Obviously there is a big range of interest even just with my own kids.



Big question...  and I think you already know the answer.  The reality is that you will not be able to "see all" in just 6 days.   With some planning it is absolutely possible to see and do what is most important.  There may be some GKTW perks that will help with the planning.  For instance, do they offer park reservations with the tickets?  Make sure you inquire at GKTW about the Disney tickets and what current park and attraction access perks are available.   I am sure things have changed since my last pre-COVID volunteer time at GKTW.

One factors is the simply the size of Disney World.   I am sure you have already discovered how much larger the Magic Kingdom is the Disneyland.  Next is the stamina of your family combined with the weather.  September weather is still brutally hot and humid.   You are from TX so I am sure you understand what that type of weather does to ones energy.   I know it is tempting to try and squeeze everything into your visit.   I have talked with many families at GKTW and I heard them plan a rest/GKTW/spontaneous day into their visit.   Or at least plan for a late day start.   Having so much fun can be a lot of work.

Once you understand what GKTW offers for ticketing and planning I would encourage you to reach out to the Theme Parks and Attractions Strategies forum to ask for more questions. 
Wishing you and your family a visit!


----------



## ChanaC

ssmith00 said:


> Hello! I'm brand new to this board/forum. I have so many questions but I'll introduce myself first. My name is Sharon, and my 8 year old daughter Abigail has been granted a Make-a-Trip to Disney World.


Hello! Like NH-to-FL above I thought I would try to help answer some of these questions too, although they also had some great answers!

1. Like NH said, it all depends, but maybe not. I believe Disney works with GKTW to still give out Genie passes. Not to be confused with Disney's new Genie reservation system, these are basically unlimited FastPasses which will let you go directly into the FastPass lines without making reservations. This can significantly help you get through rides faster than other park guests, so you should be able to do a lot more than the average guest. You also get park hoppers so you can visit multiple parks a day. Since you will only be getting a three day pass this means you can't do one park a day and get to all four parks, but you can at least try to get to all of them if you do half a day at one park and a half a day at another. I always say it's hard to travel with a large group since everyone is moving at different speeds and you'll be stopping for the bathroom all the time (lol) but it's of course doable. If I was you, I would sit down with Abigail and the family and see what parks you are most excited to go to, and what rides and shows you want to see and plan from there. For example, if you have massive Star War fans you'll want to plan to spend more time in Hollywood Studios, but if you have people who don't need to do all the thrill rides and want to do some of the classic, slower rides than you'll want to plan a full Magic Kingdom day. Remember to plan for travel, because it can take a solid half an hour to travel between two of the theme parks, and a little longer for Magic Kingdom. I also don't know what Abigails stamina is like, or how good the youngest ones are with napping, but you might want to plan to take it easy in the afternoon (maybe plan a nice sit down meal in the AC to relax and recharge). GKTW is relatively close, but a little too out of the way to go back in the afternoon for a nap.

Universal is a little easier to do everything in a day. The two parks are right next to each other (a little further than Disneyland and California Adventure are, but still only a few minute walk). When I worked at attractions at Universal, we didn't just send wish families in through the Express Lane (Universal's name for FastPass/Lighting Lanes) - we sent them directly to the front of the line. I think in some attractions they even walk you in through the exit and put you right on the ride vehicle. This might have changed so don't quote me, but at the very least you'll get the VIP treatment and also not need to wait on long lines, so you can get through things a lot quicker. Universal rides tend to be more for older kids, but there is still plenty for young kids and babies to do, but if you aren't into extreme rides you can get through things quicker. Plan lots of time in the Harry Potter areas if that appeals to your family! 

2. I was a Make-A-Wish wish granter, and I believe it was up to MAW, not GKTW if grandparents could join the trip. We were told that the standard wish or trip would just included the wish kid, parents, and siblings living in the house under 18, but I think they made some exceptions. I would check with your wish coordinator on that. MAW will book the trip with GKTW, and if the grandparents aren't part of the reservation I don't think they will be allowed to stay overnight at the village. As of now it sounds like you'll already have a full house! They will probably either put you into one of the three bedroom villas in Banyan Park (which is more apartment style), which I believe can fit 9 or 10 people, or they will give you both sides of the two bedroom villa, giving you a combined four bedrooms. If they can't stay with you there are plenty of hotels in the area.

3. Either. Do you know if you will be getting a rental car or if you will be using Mears Transportation buses at GKTW? This is something to ask your wish coordinator about. I don't think they will get to ride the buses with you, but if you all have rental cars it might be nice for them to be near you, especially if they want to visit the village. Staying on property will also be convenient for them too and they can easily take the Disney transportation to meet you at the parks each day. 

I'm not sure if your skip the line perks will work for the whole extended family. Usually a Disney they provide a pass that lists the amount of people on your party (in your case 9) and the CM at the line will only let those 9 people go through the fastpass line with you. Sometimes you'll get a CM who doesn't really care and will let everyone come along in your party. It's a toss up. But if they aren't on your GKTW reservation I wouldn't guarantee it. However, you can still do things together at the parks. For example, you can all meet up during the day for meals, or all stand together while waiting for the fireworks. There is also places like Disney Springs and Citywalk where you can all spend time together. If you are making dining reservations though you should try and get on that ASAP because it might be hard to get a reservation for your whole extended group.

And yes, I believe they can all visit you at GKTW. You should double check with them to be sure though. The one time I volunteered, they mentioned that they asked guest to pay a reasonable price (I think $5) for guests to join wish families for meals at the village. This was all before Covid though and I'm not sure if anything has changed since then. 

Let us know if you have other questions! I think there are some threads in here about traveling with large groups that you may want to check out. Don't be afraid to split up - if your sister and her family want to do something your group doesn't want to do, it might be best just to split the group and have them go their own way.


----------



## RoseGold

ssmith00 said:


> First off: is it even possible to see all the Disney parks+Universal in the time that we will be there? It just doesn't seem long enough. Or do we just need to pick what we are most interested in? Obviously there is a big range of interest even just with my own kids.


With 12 kids and six adults, you need to make a plan to divide and conquer.  Of course this isn't enough time for anyone to see it all, so you have to prioritize.  There are going to be kids who really want to see the HP stuff, and you need to split them off somehow.

I would consider having grandma stay at the expensive Universal hotel that qualifies for the express entry, at least for a night or two.  This would work for whoever is listed in her room, and you could arrange the Ubers so they some adult just takes the older kids to grandma for a day or two.  I think you get the passes for the day you check in and the day you check out.

12 kids is going to require some serious planning for transportation.  You'd need an Uber XL and a regular Uber just to transport your kids, and you'd have to split the adults.  With 7 kids, I would probably rent a van instead of hoping we get enough space on a bus.

I would consider your overall strategy.  I'm not sure if GKTW gets the extra half hour jump in the morning, maybe?  If not, closing out the park can also have excellent lines.  So I think you need to decide if you are going to be an early morning family or late night family and pick one.

Dining reservations are going to be incredibly difficult for groups this big.  If your trip is <60 days, you are probably too late.

There are some experiences that you might want to split off the group for, like Oga's Cantina for the Star Wars fans.


----------

